# MTB  in Windeck



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2004)

grüsse alle mtb fahrer aus windeck
wie wäre es wenn wir uns zusammen schliessen würden.
zb. tv rosbach radsport und leichtathletik gruppe dazu alle alleine fahrer usw.
mfg pierre the ghost fahrer


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2004)

also das ist ja mal en vorschlag ... endlich !
ne  fahrgeimeinschaft in windeck ,also ich bin sofort dabei =)
wie siehts mit KGB-fahrer aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (30. November 2004)

Bin dabei.  


Grüße, KGB


----------



## Beach90 (30. November 2004)

muahhh ,was issn das für´n kriminelles Icon was de da hast , da war mir das alte aber lieber ....

pierre ,wann iss´n da erste treffen ?
kommste auch am samstag zur weinhachtesfeier ,wir sind auch da !?!


----------



## Coolhead (30. November 2004)

Hallo, wenn ihr lust habt nen alten Mann mit zu nehmen bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Beach90 (30. November 2004)

och coolhead ,so schlimm isset ja nu noch nit bei dir ,ich mein wir kennen uns ja noch aus der runde um die wahnbachtahlsperre , die impressionen sind bei mir auch fest hängen geblieben ( bin die strecke schon über 4 mal nachgefahren) 
lg beach


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Dezember 2004)

ja ähm,
wir sehn uns ja alle auf der weihnachtsfeier und können das dann ausplaudern. Zumindest diejenigen, die beim TvRosbach sind.

Gruß KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2004)

schnell antworten,habe diese woche wenig zeit
am samstag muss ich arbeiten,sonntag fahre ich ein rennen in köln.von daher müssen wir mal sehen wann wir das erste mal fahren.
frage? samstags oder sonntags und uhrzeit?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Dezember 2004)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> samstags oder sonntags und uhrzeit?



Also ich würde ja den Sonntag vorschlagen, weil das so ein Tag ist wo eigentlich jeder frei hat. Dieses Wochenende kann ich eh nicht fahren. ( Bluterguss unter der Kniescheibe).
Als Uhrzeit würde ich so halb 11 oder 11 vorschlagen.


Grüße KGB


----------



## Beach90 (1. Dezember 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Als Uhrzeit würde ich so halb 11 oder 11 vorschlagen.



ah ,das verstoßt gegen die menschenrechte ich bin dafür sonntags gegen 1 zu fahren ,das empfinde ich als deutlich ziviliere uhrzeit ....ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei der arbeitenden teil deil der bevölkerung ist aber ich könnte auch in der woche ab 3 ...!

wo soll´n wir uns wenn  treffen , ich würd sagen in dreisel ( bei pierre !?! ) weil ich  und  löwe wohnen in dreisel und patrick ,du kannst ja schnell über´n berg kommen =)


lg beach


----------



## KGBKamikaze (2. Dezember 2004)

sorry, muss passen.
hab bis zu den zeugnisausgaben sogut wie keine zeit. Arbeiten, Tests, Praktikumsstelle.Zudem jetzt auch noch Samstags Schule  

Vielleicht bis irgendwann mal, KGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (5. Dezember 2004)

Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht ,der beach hat euch was mitgebracht :

Am 12.12 findet in windeck eine von mir geführte  fahrgemeinschaft statt , wer kommen mag ist herzlich willkommen ...

Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=76 

gruß beach


----------



## Delgado (6. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht ,der beach hat euch was mitgebracht :
> 
> Am 12.12 findet in windeck eine von mir geführte  fahrgemeinschaft statt , wer kommen mag ist herzlich willkommen ...
> 
> ...



Hi Beach,

hab' mich gerade angemeldet.
Da ich am Wochenende kein Internet habe, kannst Du mir, für den Fall, dass Ihr *nicht* fahrt, eine SMS schicken? 

0172-8750731

Danke vorab und Gruß

Delgado


----------



## Beach90 (6. Dezember 2004)

ok ,werd ich machen ,falls ich nicht schreib heisst das ,dass es auf jeden fall stattfindet !
Delnago ,ich nehme an du reist mit dem auto an ,oder ? 
ich hatte heute übrigends mal wieder ne längere sitzung beim höffer und der guckt mal ,wenn bei ihm en paar mountainbiker reinkommen wird der denen auch den termin mitteilen   
@ pierre : zu welchem händler gehst du eigentlich immer ? oder schikt das alles ghost per post    ? 
gruß beach


----------



## on any sunday (6. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun liebe Kinder gebt fein acht ,der beach hat euch was mitgebracht :
> 
> Am 12.12 findet in windeck eine von mir geführte  fahrgemeinschaft statt , wer kommen mag ist herzlich willkommen ...
> 
> ...




Hallo Strand.  

Ist das zufällig teilweise die Strecke vom Nutscheid Marathon? Ich bin da mitgefahren; es war die schlimmste Matschschlacht auf zwei unmotorisierten Rädern, die ich je mitgemacht habe. Und die Witterungsbedingungen sind ja seither nicht unbedingt besser geworden. 

Oder besteht noch Hoffnung, das man nicht nach einer halben Stunde seine Ritzel entmatschen muß?

Ich glaube, ich komme aber trotzdem, um das Team Böse Männer zu unterstützen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Beach90 (6. Dezember 2004)

oh...am besten  bringste dierekt dein ganzes team mit =)
ja ,die streke geht teilweise über die nutscheid megabike strecke ( der wird übrigends 2006 auf jeden fall wieder stattfinden) . das kleinste ritzel kannste am ende der tour nicht mehr erkennen ,versprech ich dir =)
gruß strandjunge !


----------



## -courgi- (6. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Delnago....



*schmunzel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ok ,werd ich machen ,falls ich nicht schreib heisst das ,dass es auf jeden fall stattfindet !
> Delnago ,ich nehme an du reist mit dem auto an ,oder ?
> ich hatte heute übrigends mal wieder ne längere sitzung beim höffer und der guckt mal ,wenn bei ihm en paar mountainbiker reinkommen wird der denen auch den termin mitteilen
> @ pierre : zu welchem händler gehst du eigentlich immer ? oder schikt das alles ghost per post    ?
> gruß beach



@strandjunge

Reise mit dem Bike an (gibt 10 Punkte mehr).

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2004)

10 punkte = 2 1/2 stunden ... huuu ..hoffentlich schaffste es pünktlich da zu sein !hut ab   

es kommen warscheinlich noch en paar nicht  IBC´ler die mitfahren wollen ...


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> 10 punkte = 2 1/2 stunden ... huuu ..hoffentlich schaffste es pünktlich da zu sein !hut ab
> 
> es kommen warscheinlich noch en paar nicht  IBC´ler die mitfahren wollen ...



Hin- und Rückreise = 2,5 h.

Wir wollen mal nicht übertreiben   

Gruß Delgado


----------



## KGBKamikaze (7. Dezember 2004)

Na hoffentlich habt ihr nichts dagegen wenn jemand mit einem wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal halb so gutem rad mitkommt.
Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich nicht gerne fahre...
 

gruß KGB


----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich habt ihr nichts dagegen wenn jemand mit einem wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal halb so gutem rad mitkommt.
> Was aber nicht heißt, dass ich nicht gerne fahre...
> 
> 
> gruß KGB



Halb so gut wie meins?   

Das gibt es gar nicht. Nicht mal bei Aldi.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2004)

ach patrick ... dat stimmt doch überhaupt nit ... die leistung zählt nicht das rad ,und du bist en starker fahrer ,also .....außerdem  kannst von mir aus auch die ganze zeit schieben ,musst halt nur schnell genug sein =)

so ich dreh gleich en trainingründchen um meine neue XT kurbel einzuweihen ,nur de umwerfer braucht noch ne woche bis der kommt =( 
lg beach


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2004)

hallo leute, ich bin zwar erkältet aber werde wohl sonntag mitfahren.
ich könnte letzten sonntag in köln auch beim cross rennen nicht mitfahren.

allso drückt mal die daumen damit es trocken bleibt!


P.S. an beach meine räder und bekleidung kommen von ghost,ersatzteile und tuning von hi-bike,bike-palast oder h&s bike


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2004)

ja ,aber ich denke wir werden bei wind und wetter fahren =)

is ja interessant .. du bist en regelrechtes phänomen bei den bike händlern hier   
naja dann simmer jetzt schon 7 leute ...huiii 
gute n8


----------



## Backloop (8. Dezember 2004)

tach gemeinde,
da ich außer dem älteren mann mit dem feuerwehrbike (gelle herr sonntag)
keinen von euch kenne melde ich hiermit schonmal vorsorglich mein interesse an der teilnahme eurer sonntäglichen veranstaltung an. vorraussetzung natürlich das ihr einverstanden seid und das ich die bremsen an meinem flüssigdreck    repariert kriege


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2004)

kein problem backloop , wir nehmen jeden mit egal ob männlein weiblein ,vollinvalide,blind oder downhiller =)
wie kommste denn aus köln nach windeck ? mit dem zug ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backloop (10. Dezember 2004)

Werde mit Herrn Sonntag eine Pfarrgemeinschaft gründen


----------



## Beach90 (10. Dezember 2004)

Armen   !
also für sonntag ist suuuper wetterchen gemeldet trocken und tempraturen ist alles bis 7 grad drin =)
also die Pfarrgeimeinde kann sich in die prozession begeben   , bingt bitte euere beste reliquie mit ,ordentlich hostjen und eine geseegnete kondition   
LG max

so will nochwas anhängen ... ich war eben auf der seite von nutscheid megabike und da stand : 





> Zwei Nachrichten haben wir für Euch, eine Gute und eine schlechte...
> 
> Die Schlechte: 2005 findet kein Nutscheid MegaBike statt :-(
> 
> ...



also , meine träume werden doch noch  wahr ,es gibt noch hoffnung , hoffentlich ist Nutscheid MB wieder gleichzeitig mit Willingen , das war echt das geilste wochenende dieses jahr für mich ,Samstags Willingen und Sonntag Nutscheid Megabike vor meiner Haustür ... wie schöööön


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Dezember 2004)

beach, könnte sein, dass ich morgen doch nicht komme, weil ich erkältet bin.:kotz:
Ich meld mich morgen früh nochmal, dann weiß ich mehr.
Gruß KGB


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2004)

Hi Max

Danke für die Einladung. 
Aber da ich gerade frisch aus dem Winterurlaub komme, wollte ich morgen eigentlich nicht soweit zu einer Tour anfahren. Werde wahrscheinlich hier bei uns eine Runde drehen.
Aber.... es wird ja bestimmt nicht die letzte Tour sein, die bei euch stattfindet, gell.

Beim nächsten Mal versuch ich dann dabei zu sein


----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2004)

also für alle mitfahrer ,die tour findet statt ,aber zeiht euch warm an *bibber*

leider ist heute mittag die Frauenquote auf 0,0 % gesunken ,aber wer nicht mitkommt is selbst schuld ...
patrick ,du musst auf jeden fall mitfahren ich bin auch en bisschen erkältetet und fahr auch mit ,also !
lg beach


----------



## lakota (12. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist heute mittag die Frauenquote auf 0,0 % gesunken ,aber wer nicht mitkommt is selbst schuld ...


jaha richtig, ich wär echt gern mitgekommen... hab mich schon so auf meine schlamm-packung gefreut 
aber es geht nicht... nächstes mal bin ich aber dabei


----------



## Backloop (12. Dezember 2004)

Hab bis gerade noch geschraubt. Aber leider muß ich heute passen. Schade. Viel Spaß auf der Tour.
Thomas


----------



## Beach90 (12. Dezember 2004)

hach mann ,die absagen fangen sich jetzt irgentwie an zu häufen ,naja !
ich hoffe der rest kommt wenigstens ...
lg beach


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Dezember 2004)

moin, wie war die tour?
Erzählt mal....
falls hier nochmal ne fahrgemeinschaft in windeck eröffnet wird, meld ich mich natürlich an, aber im moment werde ich von halsschmerzen geplagt und konnte deswegen auch nicht mit.

Gruß KGB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido p (12. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Beach,
war gegen 11.20 Uhr am Bahnhof,hab euch wahrscheinlich knapp verpasst.Hab auch leider den Herchener Bahnhof mit dem Schladener Bahnhof verwechselt und brauchte daher gut 20 min länger  
Hab mich dann allein mal auf die Suche gemacht,ist ja ne schöne gegend bei euch,leider hat sich dann nach 10 Km meine Schaltung hinten verabschiedet und so konnte ich dann doch nach Hause fahren 2X  

Hoffe,du fährst nochmal durch eure gegend,fahr dann auch was früher los  
Bis dann mal
Gruß Guido


----------



## Delgado (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

war 'ne nette Tour.
Jedenfalls bis zu meinem frühen Ausscheiden.

Meine Freilauf-Sperrklinken haben sich, wahrscheinlich aus nackter Angst, abgeschert und ich konnte nur noch downhill.

Konnte aber, Münzfernsprecher sei Dank, meine Frau nach Schladern zitieren.
So saß ich gegen 13:00 Uhr schon wieder auf meinem Ersatzrad zwecks Punkte sammeln   

Jedenfalls bitte ich um Wiederholung nächsten Sa./So.

Gruß Delgado


PS: Strandjunge, räum' mal die Trails auf.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen ,
nachdem jetzt endlich wieder das forum  geht kann ich auch mal posten was am Sonntag alles so passiert ist ...


Angemeldet waren 6 leute ,zwischenzeitig auch mal 8, aber letzendens gekommen sind dann 3 , delgado ,on any sunday und wingover.
Ab 11 uhr gings dann in unserer 4ér gruppe los zur Burg Windeck wo es den ersten richtigen Downhill trail zu einstieg gab ,weiter durch Dattenfeld ging es an der anderen siegseite auf einem wirklich heiteren  single trail richtung Dreisel. wingover und delgado konnten hier ihr ganzes talent auspielen während on any sunday und ich uns zurückhielten. nachdem wir ein paar wanderer passiert hatten ging es berg auf richtung Ohmbach. leider ist an dem Berg bei delgado der freilauf kaputt gegangen ,was ihm zum abbrechen der tour zwingte. von Ohmbach ging es zum Heilbrunnen wo  wir einen netten rocky mountain element (     ) fahrer trafen ,weiter über den 3 km langen highspeedtrail mit serpentienen abfahrt ging es an den sieg-höhnen-trails in herchen entlang. danach passierten wir eitorf und in merten ging es dann immer uphill in die nutscheid. Auf den 3 "besonderen" stücken der römerstraße ist man leider immer wieder in vereiste fützen gefallen =(
Zurück ging es über die Nutscheidstraße und Höhnrath . zum abschuss gab es eine noch eine heitere Abfahrt nach Schladern.
*fazit * : wie die 2 anderen überlebenden mir schon gesagt hatten waren die 55 km die wir in 3 stunden bei zügigem tempo gefahren sind zwar etwas lang am schluss aber mit tollen trails.

@ delgado : die tour wird dieses jahr nichtmehr stattfinden aber ich denke anfang des nächsten jahres werde ich sie wieder im last minute biking eintragen!

@ guido: hättest du gesagt das du mit dem zug um neun nach gekommen wärst ,hätten wir gewartet!

@ die beiden anderen überlebenden : ich hoffe ihr habt euch gut erholt und man sieht sich irgentwann mal wieder 

lg beach


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2004)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> war 'ne nette Tour.
> Jedenfalls bis zu meinem frühen Ausscheiden.
> ...




Ich dachte, dir wäre nur die Kette abgesprungen, deshalb bin ich unwiderstehlich an dir vorbeigezogen.  

Tip für die nächste Panne. ich habe immer ein Handy dabei, funktioniert auch ohne Münzen.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ,
> nachdem jetzt endlich wieder das forum  geht kann ich auch mal posten was am Sonntag alles so passiert ist ...
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

ja, war eine schöne Tour, die etwas Sonnenschein verdient hätte, die weissgefrorene Winterlandschaft war aber auch so sehr malerisch und kaaalt.    Die erste Hälfte war mit tollen Singeltrails gespickt, du solltest uns aber nicht als talentlos bezeichnen, ehrlich währt meiner Erfahrung nach  auf keinen Fall am längsten. 

Der Rückweg ist vielleicht etwas interessanter zu gestalten, bei warmen Temperaturen würde das ja teilweise wirklich eine Schlammschlacht werden.

Als Herr der Satelliten anbei Karte   die zur Tour.

Waren übrigens just in time am Bahnhof, habe auf den Zug nur 1 Minute warten müssen. 

Noch eine Frage?. Von was sollte ich mich erholen?   Habe zu meinem Entsetzen festellen müssen, das ich drei Mal so alt wie Herr Beach bin. Ich nehme jetzt mein Klosterfrau Melissengeist und begebe mich ins Schlafgemach, bin depremiert.  

Gut Nächtle

Michael


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2004)

also herr sonntag ich hab nur gesagt das wir uns auf dem hard-trail (   ) en bisschen zurückgehalten haben , das heisst ja wohl nicht das wir talentlos bist .immerhin hatten wir drei en vergleich´sweise hohes tempo !
das mit dem zug hab ich genau vorhergesehen  
also wenn du mit (42 ? ) schon so en armer mann bist haste pech gahabt : "stirb jung,am besten vor der pubertät ... "
lg beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Dezember 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also herr sonntag ich hab nur gesagt das wir uns auf dem hard-trail (   ) en bisschen zurückgehalten haben , das heisst ja wohl nicht das wir talentlos bist .immerhin hatten wir drei en vergleich´sweise hohes tempo !
> das mit dem zug hab ich genau vorhergesehen
> also wenn du mit (42 ? ) schon so en armer mann bist haste pech gahabt : "stirb jung,am besten vor der pubertät ... "
> lg beach



... das schafft der Herr Sonntag schon nicht mehr .... und Du müsstest Dich auch beeilen   

Gruß Delgado

PS: Mit neuem Laufradsatz


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Dezember 2004)

Hey Beach, warum nicht anstatt nächstem Jahr kommenden Sonntag?
Bis dahin bin ich wieder fit.

Gruß KGB


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2004)

gestern hab ich dich noch angerufen da meintest du du könntest am sonnatg nicht ... püh ! du machst auch was du willst KGB- Pfarrer =)
mit dem jung sterben muss ich mich beeilen aber ich denke mit der pubertät das klappt nichtmehr   
lg beach


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Dezember 2004)

sorry, deinen letzten satz hab ich nicht gerafft 
Diesen Sonntag hab ich aber Zeit, außerdem hab ich dir gestern am Telefon gesagt, dass ich es noch nicht genau weiß, und nicht, dass ich nicht kann.
jedenfalls findet das Weihnachtsessen am Freitag statt, sodass ich Sonntags zeit hätte.    

 KGB


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2004)

aha , also wären wir dann schon zu dritt , delgado wollte ja wiederholen ( daraus schließe ich jetzt einfach mal das er zeit hat ) du und ich ... 
oder lieber KGB fahrer hast du nicht mal lust die fahrgemeinschaft einzutragen , ich mein die strecke kennste ja ( oder ich helf dir aus ) , du kannst ehe die bessere wettervorhersage  machen als ich   
oder soll ich das wieder machen ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Dezember 2004)

du das geschäftliche, ich der wetterfritze.  

Ich kann aber schonmal im voraus sagen, was allerdings "nur" eine 70% Wahrscheinlichkeit hat, am Sonntag wechselnd bewölkt mit schneeregen und in der nutscheid sehr wahrscheinlich schneeschauer. ganz evtl treffen wir dort auch auf eine schneedecke geringen ausmasses, aber freitag kann ichs genauer sagen.

Bis denne, Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2004)

also so wirklich bock am nächsten sonntag das zu machen hab ich ja nicht ... außerdem soll´s regnen , laut wetter.com und ich weiss nicht wem ich mehr vertrauen soll , für sonntag  ist sogar ne wetterwarung vorhergesagt ...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Dezember 2004)

vergiss verdammt nochmal wetter.com. die vorhersagen sin d fürn müll.
die haben doch für letzten sonntag sonne und 7 grad vorhergesagt. und was war, nebel und minus 2 grad. hättste auf mich gehört.

ich zitiere vom DWD ( deutscher Wetterdienst )
Von Samstag bis Dienstag überwiegt starke Bewölkung und es 
kommt häufig zu Niederschlägen, die in höheren Lagen allgemein 
als Schnee fallen. In den Niederungen gehen sie am Samstag noch 
überwiegend als Regen oder Schneeregen nieder, am Sonntag und 
Montag überwiegt dann auch dort Schnee.Am Dienstag leichte Milderung und in Regen übergehende Niederschläge. In den Hochlagen bleibt es winterlich.


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2004)

lass uns lieber über bügelbretter oder rosa badehauben diskutieren !
danke


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Dezember 2004)

Bügelbretter sind eine wahnsinnserfindung. Und rosa badehauben sollten Pflicht auf dem CSD werden. Soviel dazu.

gruß KGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der cc mörder (16. Dezember 2004)

ist das dann nur cc ?
wenn ja, dann geh ich jetzt wieder.

(ich hätte den cc fahrer letztes Jahr besser doch nicht über denn haufen gefahren tut mir echt leid sorry)


----------



## Beach90 (16. Dezember 2004)

also lieber cc mörder , der thread hier bezieht sich ehr auf die stumpfhosentragenden männer =)
aber es gibt in windeck durchaus trails die nicht abwegig für leute mit mehr als 100 mm sind ... onanysunday wird das wohl bestätigen können   
allerdings wenn du´s hardcore brauchst biste in windeck wohl ehr falsch ... wobei es gibt nen unentdeckten bikepark , das iss´n altes militärgelände  mit ner mege schanzen und so, ne KGB-fahrer ?
lg beach


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Dezember 2004)

jo, allerdings. würde mich wundern wenn das noch keiner netdeckt hat. Ich wette es gibt schon den ein oder anderen Dirt biker der da sein unwesen treibt. Aus der schanze könnt man sogar noch mehr machen. jedenfalss ist das gelände perfekt.

Gruß KGB


----------



## Beach90 (17. Dezember 2004)

also da is ja nicht nur eine schanze ,sondern mehrere ich schätz mal so bis 6 m oder mehr , kann das aber nicht genau einschätzen...bin ja auch CC fahrer hab davon also keine ahnung!
ansonsten gibt´s da noch ne stinknormale waldschranke zum granden ( oder wie das heisst ) ;aber das beste ist ,du hast von dem punkt aus überblick über die region im radius von 50 km =)


----------



## Silverrider (27. Dezember 2004)

Tachchen!
Bin aus langeweile mal auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Iss genau das was ich gesucht habe.
Bin mtb begeisterter und suche Leute mit denen man mal coole Touren machen kann.
Bin aus Eitorf iss ja nich weit weg.
Was geht denn momentan so in der Umgebung?
Gruß


----------



## Postmann (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusamen,

ich komme aus Leuscheid und suche auch ein paar Strecken zum Fahren. Bin allerdings nicht soo durchtrainiert.

Beach90 wo ist denn dieses alte Militärgelände von dem Du gesprochen hast??


----------



## Beach90 (3. Januar 2005)

hallo postmann , ich bin aus dreisel =)

das alte militärgelände ist zwischen windeck und waldbröl du musst einfach nur die kammstraße da komplett durchfahren und dann kommste dahin , ich denke en dirt fahrer wird sich da wohl fühlen 

LG max


----------



## Postmann (3. Januar 2005)

Ja super Beach90 ich danke Dir!!!

Aber ich wohne erst seid 1 Jahr dort, was und wo ist die Kammstraße??


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Januar 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ja super Beach90 ich danke Dir!!!
> 
> Aber ich wohne erst seid 1 Jahr dort, was und wo ist die Kammstraße??



Die kammstraße ist eine schmale Asphaltstraße, die oberhalb von Waldbröl beginnt und genau an diesem " bikepark " endet. Es könnte sein dass man aus Saal einen Militärturm Richtung nutscheid sieht. Diese Richtung ist immer richtig. 
Alle Anfahrten von Schladern, Dattenfeld, Altwindeck, etc führen letztendlich, zumindest wenn man immer berghoch fährt, auf diese kammstraße. Die wird auch oft militärstraße genannt. Wenn du dann auf diese straße antriffst immer links in diese einbiegen. Zumindest wenn du aus dem siegtal kommst. Von der bergischen seite umgekehrt.
Die Straße endet genau an dem Gelände, wenn man links guckt sieht man es auch.
Beach und ich sind dort schon mehrere Male vorbei gefahren, und haben uns auch schon zum teil ein bisschen an den hängen probiert, haben aber gemerkt dass unsere hardtails nicht gerade für sprünge etc. gut geeignet sind  

Erzählt ma über dich, bike etc.

Gruß KGB

PS: dies ist kein richtiger bikepark. deswegen habe ich es auch in gänsefüßchen gesetzt.
es sind halt viele hügel und ansätze zu sprungschanzen. mit viel geld könnte man dort durchaus was erbauen... Ich weiß halt auch nicht was du fährst, weil wenn du auch Touren fährst und nicht nur Dirt braucht es ja nicht immer schanzen und so zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,

erst einmal Danke!!

Nun ein wenig zu mir.  Ich bin 32. fahre ab und zu ein wenig Touren mit meinem MTB durch den Wald und so. Aber möchte dieses Jahr mal was mehr unterwegs sein.

Könnt Ihr mir mal ein paar strecken in der Umgebung von Windeck nennen?

Mein Bike ist ein "noname" Hardtail Baujahr 2000 mit XT Ausstattung. Aber je nachdem, wieviel ich dieses Jahr unterwegs bin werd ich mir mal ein neues zulegen.


----------



## Delgado (3. Januar 2005)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Die kammstraße ist eine schmale Asphaltstraße, die oberhalb von Waldbröl beginnt und genau an diesem " bikepark " endet. Es könnte sein dass man aus Saal einen Militärturm Richtung nutscheid sieht. Diese Richtung ist immer richtig.
> Alle Anfahrten von Schladern, Dattenfeld, Altwindeck, etc führen letztendlich, zumindest wenn man immer berghoch fährt, auf diese kammstraße. Die wird auch oft militärstraße genannt. Wenn du dann auf diese straße antriffst immer links in diese einbiegen. Zumindest wenn du aus dem siegtal kommst. Von der bergischen seite umgekehrt.
> Die Straße endet genau an dem Gelände, wenn man links guckt sieht man es auch.
> Beach und ich sind dort schon mehrere Male vorbei gefahren, und haben uns auch schon zum teil ein bisschen an den hängen probiert, haben aber gemerkt dass unsere hardtails nicht gerade für sprünge etc. gut geeignet sind
> ...



.... die Kammstraße eignet sich übrigens prima zum RR-Zeitfahren da absolut verkehrsarm und gut profiliert.

Na, wie wär's?

Aber erst ab März.

Hab' mein Rennrad nämlich eingemottet.

Gruß


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Januar 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .... die Kammstraße eignet sich übrigens prima zum RR-Zeitfahren da absolut verkehrsarm und gut profiliert.
> 
> Na, wie wär's?
> 
> ...



Naja, noch hab ich ja kein Rennrad. Ich werd mich jetzt erstmal informieren, vielleicht auch mal bei h&s vorbei schaun.

Gruß KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2005)

frohes neues.
an ein zeitfahren auf der kammstraße habe ich auch schon öffters gedacht. sind ca. 12 km und 2oo hm, ich fahre dort meine tempo einheiten(36 km/h im schnitt und mehr sind möglich)
mein training stimmt jetzt auch wieder,bin die letzten 10 tage ca 450 km gefahren und ein 10 km volkslauf an silvester.
mfg pierre


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Januar 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> frohes neues.
> an ein zeitfahren auf der kammstraße habe ich auch schon öffters gedacht. sind ca. 12 km und 2oo hm, ich fahre dort meine tempo einheiten(36 km/h im schnitt und mehr sind möglich)
> mein training stimmt jetzt auch wieder,bin die letzten 10 tage ca 450 km gefahren und ein 10 km volkslauf an silvester.
> mfg pierre



Mit dem Mtb oder mit nem RR?

Gruß KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2005)

mit dem rennrad.tempo einheiten fahre ich aber auch mit dem mtb.ich war in der letzten zeit selten da oben,fahre momentan meist richtung nistertal (abtei Marienstadt) bei hachenburg oder mit dem rennrad richtung wiedtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. Januar 2005)

ohje ..wie kann man bloß freiwillig nach usingen fahren *hust*
also pierre , als du den sylvesterlauf hattest ,habe ich die altenkirchenner mountainbiker getroffen ,die kannten dich aber alle , ich musste die nochnichteinmal auf dich ansprechen 

@ kgb ... was machen die rennradträume ? warste bei H&S ? 

LG max


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2005)

man muß auch mal woanders fahren ,immer das selbe macht lustlos. meine frau kommt aus dem westerwald daher kenne ich mich dort aus.
die ak fahrer kennen mich weil ich 3 jahre beim sv niedererbach gefahren bin, und weil ich bei der ctf und den zeitfahren mitfahre.
noch was neues .
verkaufe bald rock shox reba race air mit pop lock (fernbedinung),vorbau ritchey pro ,selle italia nitrox, schwalbe racing ralph 2.25,lenker ritchey riser pro ,stütze ritchey comp


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Januar 2005)

Ich war nicht bei H&S, was heißt, dass ich da noch hin will.
Aber wie kommt man eigentlich mit dem Rennrad auf die Militärstraße? 
Über die Hauptstraße von Schladern/rosbach nach Waldbröl ist mir aufgrund der vielen Kurven doch dann zu unsicher, da da auch jedemenge lastzüge fahren...


                               Gruß KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2005)

das ist gewohnheits sache mit dem verkehr auf den straßen.wenn man am wochenende früh fährt ist wenig los.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Januar 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> das ist gewohnheits sache mit dem verkehr auf den straßen.wenn man am wochenende früh fährt ist wenig los.



naja.
Das mit dem Rennrad soll nur auch noch für eine bessere Kondition am Mtb sein. Außerdem hat man ja auch ein Ziel seines Trainings, zumindest ist meins einen guten Platz in der Juniorenklasse bei Nutscheid-Megabike zu erzielen. Sind ja noch 1 1/2 jahre Zeit...


Gruß KGB


----------



## Beach90 (3. Januar 2005)

mhmm pierre , das mit dem lenker ist ja interessant , ich müsste wissen wieviel der wiegt ... meiner hat etwas übergewicht   
ich war heute bei bicycles in köln ehrenfeld und bei bike&skate am hansaring , also da sind schon gute rennräder in der einsteigerklasse ( vom preis   ) vor allem nettes von stevens und felt   
 ich hab ja quasi auch jetzt en neues rennrad ,also nur nen neuen rahmen und ne nette carbon gabel dazu, bin mal gespannt was du dir für eins holst ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2005)

genaues kann ich noch nicht sagen.
wird wohl so um 220 bis 250 gramm sein.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> man muß auch mal woanders fahren ,immer das selbe macht lustlos. meine frau kommt aus dem westerwald daher kenne ich mich dort aus.
> die ak fahrer kennen mich weil ich 3 jahre beim sv niedererbach gefahren bin, und weil ich bei der ctf und den zeitfahren mitfahre.
> noch was neues .
> verkaufe bald rock shox reba race air mit pop lock (fernbedinung),vorbau ritchey pro ,selle italia nitrox, schwalbe racing ralph 2.25,lenker ritchey riser pro ,stütze ritchey comp




Hallo Pierre,

hab' dich gerade auf der Ergebnisliste des AKer EZFs auf Platz 23/12 gefunden.

Somit noch ein Rennen (außer RUK) und evtl. Sundern (?) das wir gemeinsam bestritten haben.

Vielleicht kriegt Beach ja nochmal eine Tour im Nutscheid organisiert.
Oder sonst jemand der sich da auskennt.

Man sieht sich.

Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2005)

ja habe ich auch gesehen.du warst 6. in der ak 30. ich war dort nicht voll gefahren da tags drauf das erste rennen vom chaka cup war das war mir wichtiger,aber ich wollte  das zeitfahren auch nicht verpassen wenn so was schon mal in der nähe ist.
von mir aus konnen am wochenende eine tour fahren (3-4 std im GA bereich)


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> ja habe ich auch gesehen.du warst 6. in der ak 30. ich war dort nicht voll gefahren da tags drauf das erste rennen vom chaka cup war das war mir wichtiger,aber ich wollte  das zeitfahren auch nicht verpassen wenn so was schon mal in der nähe ist.
> von mir aus konnen am wochenende eine tour fahren (3-4 std im GA bereich)



Ja gerne.

Werde heute um 14:00 in Schladern am Bahnhof hoffentlich einige von Euch treffen (Beach, Patrick, Pierre, ......).
Mit MTB. Kenne mich aber nicht aus. Führen muss also einer von Euch.

Nehme mir wegen des guten Wetters einfach mal früher frei.

Gruß und bis später.

Delgado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (4. Januar 2005)

also ich bin dabei , am besten das trägt einer als fahrgemeinscht ein , dann können noch andere mit fahren


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Januar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin dabei , am besten das trägt einer als fahrgemeinscht ein , dann können noch andere mit fahren



was,wann...heute?


Ich dacht jetzt erst am WE


----------



## Beach90 (4. Januar 2005)

ja klar erst am WE , oder ?

@ pierre : ich fahr nicht immer falsch durch einbahnstraßen , war ne ausnahme


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2005)

hatte heute zum glück frei bei so einem wetter.ich bin 3.45 std rennrad gefahren der erste hunderter im neuen jahr.
wenn am we was läuft dann am besten am sonntag da ich samstag arbeiten muß


----------



## Silverrider (5. Januar 2005)

Hey wollt ihr ne Tour mim Mtb machen am we? wenn es samstag nachmittag (nach 15Uhr) ist oder sogar Sonntag bin ich dabei


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2005)

Silverrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey wollt ihr ne Tour mim Mtb machen am we? wenn es samstag nachmittag (nach 15Uhr) ist oder sogar Sonntag bin ich dabei



Nach 15:00 Uhr?

Nightride?


----------



## Silverrider (5. Januar 2005)

muss leider arbeiten  
deswegen würde ich mich über sonntag riesig freuen


----------



## Beach90 (7. Januar 2005)

hallo liebe leute , 
also soweit ich das hier  nun sehe ist noch nix organisiert ... 
gibt das überhaupt nochwas ? 


LG max


----------



## Silverrider (7. Januar 2005)

Wenn sich noch min. einer meldet bin ich am so gegen 12 uhr in Schladern am Banhof.
Ansonsten werd ich halt wieder allein ne runde drehen müssen  
wenn jemand ne andere Uhrzeit sagt die nicht zu früh oder zu spät ist kann ich mich auch anpassen.
Hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand  
Gruß Silverrider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2005)

ja, sonntag fahren ist ok,aber wenn dann früher 10.30 uhr wäre mir lieber.mein tour vorschlag. richtung hamm dann ins nistertal.ca.4std


----------



## Silverrider (7. Januar 2005)

Ui 10:30 ? so früh? Mhh ok kann ich so grade mit leben  
Ja ähm in die Richtung kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.
Wie siehts da mit an und Abreise aus? komme ich von da auch wieder mit nem Zug gut weg?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2005)

beim rückweg kannst du dann ab au sieg mit der bahn heim fahren. wann kommst du denn mit dem zug in schladern an?


----------



## Silverrider (7. Januar 2005)

Also wenn die Bahn pünktlich iss und der Plan im internet stimmt wär ich um 10:31 da


----------



## Beach90 (7. Januar 2005)

huuu 10.30 ist zwar unmenschlich aber könnte ich mit leben , nistertahl das ist ne ganze ecke , ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ,dass mit dem MTB für manche leute schaffbar ist in 4 std , naja ich werd´s auf jeden fall schaffen ...
habt ihr was dagegen wenn ich noch einen oder mehr mitfahrer aus dattenfeld mitnehme ?


----------



## Silverrider (7. Januar 2005)

Hey wartet mal.
Die Strecke darf nicht so Ansspruchsvoll sein  
Hab kein gutes mtb und so top fit bin ich auch nicht  
Hoffe ihr habt da etwas rücksicht
Kannst ruhig Leute mit bringen mir macht das nichts aus.
Je mehr desto besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (7. Januar 2005)

> Hab kein gutes mtb und so top fit bin ich auch nicht


hach ja ..jetzt kommt die wahrheit    ,aber wir sind ja alle in winter form ..*zwinker*
hoffentlich baut herr Löwe en paar trails ein ,das wäre immer gut , 
falls das ne typische sonntags tour wird ,isses auch nicht so schlimm
 ich bin heute immerhin auf meine kosten gekommen  =)
ich denke herr KGB und fräulein lakota werden auch mitkommen


----------



## Silverrider (7. Januar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hach ja ..jetzt kommt die wahrheit


???
Hab doch nie geschrieben das ich ein gutes Mtb hätte oder ich in top Form wär


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2005)

wir können ja so fahren das wir ca nach 2std umdrehen.single trails gibt es dort viele aber ich weiß nicht ob ich sie auch alle wieder finde.dafür kommen einige hm zusammen


----------



## Silverrider (8. Januar 2005)

Hi leute.
Hab ein Problem  
Mich hat warscheinlich ne Erkältung erwischt  
Werde aber trotzdem versuchen morgen zu kommen.
Wenn ich in dem Zug um 10:31 aus eitorf nicht drin bin kann ich leider nicht mit. Müsst also nicht warten wenn ich nicht drin sein sollte.  
Falls wir uns morgen nicht sehen sollten Viel spaß
ansonsten bis morgen 

Ps: noch mal für neulinge, Hm und single trail war was nochmal?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2005)

gute besserung.
hm sind höhenmeter
single trail ist schmahle pfade meist technisch ansprüchsvoll kurven reich oft verwurzelt.wer kommt denn jetzt morgen.


----------



## Silverrider (8. Januar 2005)

Ja danke.
Ok dann weiß ich das jetzt auch  
Also wie gesagt werde alles versuchen um morgen da zu sein, wenn es nicht schlimmer wie momentan ist bin ich auch da aber das werde ich ja morgen sehen.
Hoffe dann nur für dich das noch welche kommen.
Man das nervt mich jetzt total das ich jetzt krank werd.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (8. Januar 2005)

Moin zusammen.
Morgen bin ich wahrscheinlich ned dabei. Ich hab letzte nacht durchgemacht  ....
und bin heute abend essen, sodass ich morgen mindestens bis 4 schlaf  .
Wenn ich aus irgendwelchen Gründen schon um 10 wach werde und nicht mehr müde bin komm ich natürlich.
Aber es bringt mir auch nichts geschwächt und müde zu fahren...
Naja, aber rechnet nicht mit mir, ansonsten bin ich pünktlich da.
Ansonsten viel Spaß. Wenns das nächste mal was früher geplant wird kann ich mich auch drauf einstellen  

Gruß KGB


----------



## Beach90 (8. Januar 2005)

also herr beach + gemahlin kommen auf jeden fall   
und das sogar pünktlich


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2005)

wußte ja noch gar nicht, daß Herr Beach verheiratet ist???


----------



## Beach90 (8. Januar 2005)

tja... was halt alles so in dreisel passieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2005)

bist aber eigentlich noch zu jung um zu heiraten - aber in Dreisel ist ja fast alles möglich


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2005)

guten morgen , 
wir kommen rechtzeitig und sind beide wohl auf


----------



## Silverrider (9. Januar 2005)

Hi.
Hoffe ihr hattet spaß.
Mich hat die Erkältung leider übel erwischt  
Na ja kann man nichts machen.
Hoffe wir bekommen bald wieder ne Tour organisiert


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2005)

hallo , 
maaan silverrider ...hast was verpasst   
also super tour kann man nicht anders sagen , und das bei dem wetter   
ich denke für mich persönlich en super erlebnis weil ich wieder ein gebiet einer völlig anderen richtung kennengelernt hab .
lob an lakota ..haste super gemacht   
war jetzt noch 15 km rennradfahren und jetzt wird gemampft   
lg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (9. Januar 2005)

guten morgen, bin vor ner stunde aufgestanden   
WIe viel km und wie viel hm seit ihr denn gefahren?

Gruß KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2005)

hast was verpast.wetter wie im frühling die strecke war auch relativ trocken 
gefahren sind wir ca 80 km und 1100 hm


----------



## Silverrider (9. Januar 2005)

Ja jetzt macht es mir noch schwerer  
Das ****t mich ja selber ab als ich heute morgen raus geguckt habe aber es hatte heute echt kein sinn.
Mit Fieber zu fahren ist nicht so gut.
Aber ich hoffe wir können das nach holen  
Gruß


----------



## KGBKamikaze (9. Januar 2005)

Silverrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja jetzt macht es mir noch schwerer
> Das ****t mich ja selber ab als ich heute morgen raus geguckt habe aber es hatte heute echt kein sinn.
> 
> Gruß


Als ich aufgestanden bin wars eh fast dunkel  
Nunja. Weiß hier jemand wo ich günstig ne neue Stahlfeder bekomme? ( für die Gabel)
Meine ist gut für Leute ab 90 kilo geeignet. Das heißt mein Federweg liegt momentan bei hächstens ca. 40-50mm. beach kann das bstätigen  

Der ein oder andere würde sagen, dass das ja super für marathon wäre, ich aber kann damit nicht leben  
Also beim Zweirad Pahnke in Au würde ich 20 Euro los sein. Wisst ihr noch jemanden wo man es günstiger kriegt? 
Bei bycicles etc hab ich schon geguckt und nichts dergleichen gefunden.

Gruß KGB


----------



## Silverrider (11. Januar 2005)

So, erkältung ist so gut wie weg  
Was macht ihr am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverrider (13. Januar 2005)

Keiner mehr da von euch?  
na gut muss ich halt wieder allein fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2005)

hallo, ich kann samstag nicht. sonntag muß ich bis 11 uhr mit dem training fertig sein von daher werde ich ca 8 uhr mit dem rennrad los fahren


----------



## Beach90 (14. Januar 2005)

muaaahh wie kann man blos sonntag´s so früh aufstehen ... 
also ich werde sonntag rennrad fahren ... sorry !


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2005)

ich kann eh nie länger als 7 uhr schlafen da meine tochter dann wach wird


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2005)

sau geiles wetter heute aber ich mußte bis 16 uhr arbeiten deshalb könnte ich nur 1.15 std fahren bin dann 6mal die wilhelms höhe rrauf gefahren


----------



## Beach90 (15. Januar 2005)

...mein gott 6 mal die wilhelmshöhe ..tzzz ,wobei kurz danach kommt ja die porno hütte   
fahr lieber 6 mal die steinbach hoch , das bringt dir mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2005)

das ist richtig aber dann hätte ich mit licht fahren müssen da ich dann länger unterwegs gewesen wäre.ab frühjahr fahre ich die strecke öfters in der woche, meist 6 bis 8 mal.das ergibt dann 1200 bis 1600 hm.
ich werde morgen dann so gegen 8 uhr rennrad fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2005)

und,ist von euch jemand gefahren.das wetter war ja gut trotz kälte.
was ist mit dem nächsten wochenende?


----------



## Beach90 (16. Januar 2005)

bin heute 2 stunden rennrad gefahren , nur so kurz weil ich tierische rückenschmerzen bekommen hab , also "nur" 50 km 

nächste woche ist in siegburg ne recht interessante fahrgemeinschschaft , ich denke da werd ich mitfahrn , das ist am samstag  link gibbet hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=254 
falls du en besseren vorschlag machst , lass ich mich vielleicht noch umstimmen ,oder wir machen sonntag was...

ich finds schon toll wie wir hier mit 3 leuten en thread am leben erhalten


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2005)

die fahrgemeinschaft am samstag ist interesant.dort können wir ja mit fahren.
fahren wir dann mit dem zug nach su


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Januar 2005)

vorraussichtlich werdet ihr in den höhen probleme mit schnee kriegen.
Ist aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sicher.

Gruß KGB


----------



## Silverrider (16. Januar 2005)

Mhh schade. Bin zwar in Siegburg an diesem Tag aber da hab ich schon Training.
Hab irgendwie das gefühl das bei mir irgendwie nie klappen wird  
Na ja was solls bald ist ja wieder Sommer und da wirds länger hell sein.
Also auch mehr zeit zum Biken


----------



## Beach90 (18. Januar 2005)

hallo zusammen ,
hab im moment fatale computer probleme ,deswegen werd ich wohl bis freitag nicht hier sein können ...
mit der fahrgemeinschaft geht von mir aus in ordnung,ich werde auf jeden fall mit dem zug anreisen wenn du magst pierre können wir ja noch nen genauen termin ausmachen.
falls ich mich nicht irre bin ich einen teil der strecke schonmal gefahren , ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaub wir fahren da durch 7GB 
bye max!


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2005)

ja es ist im 7gebierge war schon öffters da. fahrt so gegen 7,30 uhr ein zug ,ich hoffe das wetter ist in ordnung,ich wollte am we die 1000 für januar voll machen.sonst fahre ich sa und so doppel einheiten (mogens1std mtb mittags 1,5std rr)


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo "Flämischer Löwe" Hallo "Beach 90",

Die Tour am Sonnabend von Siegburg führt ab HEISTERBACHROTH durch das Siebengebirge bis LINZ (aber nur wenn es nicht schneit und regnet) ca. 1200 Höhenmeter; 

Gruß Udo1


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2005)

ja danke.ich kenne mich dort auch aus,hoffen wir das es gutes wetter gibt.das siegwehr ist das wenn man richtung buisdorf (vom bahnhof)fahrt. nähe handwerkskammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2005)

Jawohl es ist die richtige Richtung. An der Brücke links abbiegen und noch ca. 500 m am rechten Ufer der Sieg bis zum Wehr.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. Januar 2005)

Hmm, wie ises denn jetzt mit schlecht wetter. Also eigentlich will ich ja auch kommen, dann mitm beach, aber wann wird denn gesagt ob gefahren wird oder nicht? Denn das wetter wird in den nächsten tagen bestimmt nicht besser...

Gruß Kgb


----------



## Beach90 (19. Januar 2005)

@kgb ...es gibt kein falsches wetter nur ....

also ich kenne nur den stamm mountainbikertreff an der buisdorfer siegbrücke , mir wär dann ganz recht könnt mir wer den weg erklären   
übrigends um alle missverständnisse aufzuklären , mir ist auch gerade erst aufgefallen das die tour am samstag ist ...

lg max


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2005)

nabend...
also ich werde morgen definitiv kommen , ich weiss nicht ob die tour statt findet ,aber wäre nett wenn du ,udo, das hier vorher hinschreiben könntest .
abfahrt für alle windecker wäre dann 7.48 ab schladern mit dem eilzug , ich werde auf jeden fall da sein   
meine freundin kommt leider nicht mit   
wie siehts mit euch beiden anderen windeckern aus,kommt ihr  ?


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo Beach 90,

habe gerade den Wetterbericht gesehen. Also ich bin um 09.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Versuchen wir es mal.

Bis morgen Udo1


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. Januar 2005)

HIer jetzt aktuell 2cm schnee auf ca. 180m.
Ma schaun wies morgen aussieht.

Gruß KGB


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo !
hier ein kurzer Tourbericht:
Ich bin um 09.07 Uhr vom Siegwehr aus gestartet. Die ersten 14 km ohne Regen, der Himmel war bedeckt. In Höhe des großen Ölbergs das erste Schneetreiben. Regenjacke raus und übergezogen. Bis zum Auge Gottes wechselndes Wetter Regenschauer. Ab dem Auge Gottes Routenänderung über den Rheinsteig (seit Herbst 2004 neuer Wanderweg und hervorragend ausgeschildert) über die LÖWENBURG nach RHÖNDORF an den Rhein und rechtsrheinisch über KÖNIGSWINTER -BONN-BEUL zurück nach SIEGBURG.
Sturm von vorn und Regenschauer.

Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal mit der Tour. Ich melde mich wieder.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## Beach90 (22. Januar 2005)

hallo,
tut mir leid das ich nicht kommen konnte aber aus irgentwelchen gründen hat mein wecker heute morgen nicht geklingelt ... weiss auch nicht waurm.
ich war heute also stattdessen alleine biken , und hatte 2 platte ,also glück im unglück das ich nicht kommen konnte .
hoffe ich kann das nächste mal mitfahren
gruß beach

ps. wer ist denn alles mitgefahren ?


----------



## Udo1 (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo Beach 90,

ist schon OK. Ich war der einzige.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird werde ich als Termin eine Tour Siegburg- Wahner Heide - Königsforst- KÖLN - rechtsrheinisch zurück über Siegfähre - Siegdamm- Siegburg ca. 85 km einstellen. Das Foto ist von heutigen Tag.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2005)

hallo, mir war das am we zu ungewiss mit dem wetter. jetzt haben wir es weiss drausen und ich kann nicht fahren  (arbeit) wäre ideal für iceman rennen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2005)

na nichts mehr los hier? bin heute 3,5 std rennrad gefahren als ich los fuhr war es drausen 6,5 grad minus (******* kalt) hat trotzdem spaß gemacht.morgen wollte ich mtb fahren teils straße teils gelände richtung hachenburg und weiter nach bad marienberg zurück vieleicht mit dem zug.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

nicht das Du denkst, das Du heute der einzige warst der, bei dieser Kälte, unterwegs war. Meine Tour, mit dem MTB, ging heute über die WAHNER-HEIDE in den KÖNIGSFORST. Handy und Navigationsgerät gaben bei der Kälte den Geist auf. Ansonsten eine herrliche Tour bei Sonnenschein.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2005)

stimmt der sonnenschein war gut es gab auch eine gute weitsicht.
ich hoffe das es morgen auch noch so ist.im siegtal waren einige rennrad fahrer unterwegs


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2005)

ich hab heut mein geburtstag  genossen   
sach mal pierre , soll´n wir nicht mal für nächste woche ( sonntag ?!? ) mal was organisieren , ne art fahrgemeinschaft , ich mein im winter kann sowas ja nit schaden ,ich hab  gerade nämlich das total motivationstief.
falls wir das hier im last minute biking eintragen würde ich die strecke allerdings nicht allzu weit machen   
kannst ja mal sagen was du davon hälst , dann könnten wir auch endlich mal silverrider und udo kennenlernen   

LG max


----------



## Udo1 (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo Beach 90,
noch nachträglich die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag und keine Stürze in diesem Jahr. Den Vorschlag mit der Fahrgemeinschaft finde ich gut. Das nächste Wochenende geht es bei mir nicht. 
Aber am 12./13.02. bin ich wieder verfügbar.

Gruß Udo1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab heut mein geburtstag  genossen
> sach mal pierre , soll´n wir nicht mal für nächste woche ( sonntag ?!? ) mal was organisieren , ne art fahrgemeinschaft , ich mein im winter kann sowas ja nit schaden ,ich hab  gerade nämlich das total motivationstief.
> falls wir das hier im last minute biking eintragen würde ich die strecke allerdings nicht allzu weit machen
> kannst ja mal sagen was du davon hälst , dann könnten wir auch endlich mal silverrider und udo kennenlernen
> ...



Hi Max,

Glückwunsch nachträglich.

Fahrgemeinschaft nächstes WE fänd' ich toll nach meinem nur kurzen Gastspiel am 3. Advent.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## Beach90 (31. Januar 2005)

tja wir müssen mal schaun , ich würd jetzt echt gern mal pierres meinung dazu hören,weil er kennt hier auch mehr im umkreis.
ich guck mal , sonst organisier ich die anti-karnevals-tour für alle karnevals muffel ,wobei ich eigentlich nicht dazu gehöre


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2005)

ich bin auch ein karnevals muffel aber meine tochter tanzt bei der kg schladern von daher ist bei uns einiges am we los ich werde aber auf jeden fall fahren.wenn wir einen termin machen dann samstag.
meine januar daten 1350 km 11000 hm


----------



## Silverrider (31. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute.
Freut mich das ihr wieder ne Tour machen wollt.
Aber Samstag morgens gehts bei mir leider nie da ich bis 15 Uhr Arbeite  
Sonntag wär mir da schon viel lieber. Wenn möglich ab 13 Uhr da ich bis 12 Uhr in training habe.
Aber für ne Tour mit euch Könnte ich es auch mal ausfallen lassen.
Würde mich freuen wenn wir etwas auf die Beine stellen könnten  
Gruß


----------



## Silverrider (1. Februar 2005)

Ups mir fällt grad auf das ich um 14Uhr am sonntag ja bei nem Karnevalszug mit gehe  
Dann wär es mir doch lieber wenn wir früher fahren so das wir gegen 12Uhr zurück wären.
Wär das machbar?


----------



## Delgado (1. Februar 2005)

Silverrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ups mir fällt grad auf das ich um 14Uhr am sonntag ja bei nem Karnevalszug mit gehe
> Dann wär es mir doch lieber wenn wir früher fahren so das wir gegen 12Uhr zurück wären.
> Wär das machbar?



Nein


----------



## Beach90 (1. Februar 2005)

mhmm also , ich bin da flexibel , mir ist egal wann´s losgeht ,hauptsache es wird gefahren ,ich komme   
also wenn´s euch passt könnten wir ja um 11 uhr in schladern losfahren ... wie wär´s ?


----------



## Silverrider (1. Februar 2005)

Also wenn wir um 10Uhr los fahren haben wir mehr zeit.
Müsste nur eben gegen 12 wieder zu hause sein.
Was für ne Strecke wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2005)

wir können ja einen wagen machen: jecke radfahrer:
nein ohne jeck samstag 10.30 in schladern und dann nutscheid marathon 78 km aber nicht ganz origenal ok ?


----------



## Beach90 (2. Februar 2005)

aojaaa... priima... die strecke wollte ich ehe schon immer mal komplett fahren ,weil ich nicht mit gefahren bin , soll ich das als fahrgemeinschaft im last-minute-biking eintragen für dich ? dann müsste ich aber wissen wielange wir dafür brauchen ...
gruß
ich freu mich jetzt schon 
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverrider (2. Februar 2005)

Na gut also wieder ohne mich


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2005)

ja melde mal an. ich denke so etwa 4 std die letzten15 km brauchen wir nicht fahren


----------



## Beach90 (2. Februar 2005)

so ...hab´s jetzt eingetragen . ich hoffe ist so alles OK 
...und alle schön anmelden   

sagt mal...sollen wir ,falls es hart auf hart kommt , auch düsseldorfer tolerieren ?!?


----------



## on any sunday (3. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> so ...hab´s jetzt eingetragen . ich hoffe ist so alles OK
> ...und alle schön anmelden
> 
> sagt mal...sollen wir ,falls es hart auf hart kommt , auch düsseldorfer tolerieren ?!?



Hallo Herr Strand,

schade, ist für mich zu früh am Samstag, habe meinem Einkaufssklaven dummerweise freigegeben.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2005)

da habt ihr wieder mal eine schöne tour verpasst.
erst fuhren wir ca 15 km von schladern durch vierbuchermühlental zur nutscheid straße,dort dann ca 40 km von der marathon strecke.da ich gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen bin einigte sich max und ich das wir abbrechen.trotzdem kammen wir auf ca 3 std 53 km mit 1170 hm.morgen werde ich mal ca 3 std rennrad fahren


----------



## Silverrider (5. Februar 2005)

Da ihr mich ja nie mit nehmen wollt bin ich heute auch wieder allein gefahren  
War ca 1:30h unterwegs und bin in Hüppelrötchen rumgegurgt.
Wetter war echt super.


----------



## Beach90 (6. Februar 2005)

jaha ...die tour war traumhaft und ich werd jetzt öfters streckenabschnitte daraus trainieren weil ich glaub komplett schaff ich die nur im sonntagsfahrer tempo   . super wetter hatten wir gestern auch noch   
@ silverrider , tut uns ja auch leid das wir nie auf einen gemeinsamen termin kommen ,aber wir können ja mal schaun ob sich mal ein gemeinsamer termin finden kann.
wir beide werden uns wohl  ehe bald kennenlernen , ich komm nämlich zu dir in den betrieb bei der betriebs-besichtigung im rahmen  der berufs-orientierungs-woche   

LG max


----------



## Silverrider (6. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wir beide werden uns wohl  ehe bald kennenlernen , ich komm nämlich zu dir in den betrieb bei der betriebs-besichtigung im rahmen  der berufs-orientierungs-woche
> 
> LG max



Echt jetzt??
Iss ja geil.
Wann wird das denn sein?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2005)

geht was am we?
samstag fahre ich beim iceman, könnten ja dann mal am sonntag richtung eitorf/kircheib fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (9. Februar 2005)

also , erstmal ... am WE gibbet schlechtes wetterchen , mit viel regen.
ich hatte vor an samstag oder sonntag ( muss noch abgesprochen werden) ne mega tour nach siegburg über die nutscheid zu machen mit den altenkirchenern ,da es in siegburg ne menge super trails gibt .
ich kann ja mal schaun was sich sonntags da machen lässt ,aber ich hab noch so´n pflicht geburtstag´s essen vor mir   ,aber ich denke das es wird wohl ehr samstag werden. auf jeden fall viel glück bei iceman ,pierre   

@ silver... nächsten montag werde ich mit so´n paar spezialisten zu dir kommen  
aber wenn du lust hast könnten wir ja nächsten  freitag schonmal fahren ,falls du da zeit hast ...


----------



## Silverrider (9. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ silver... nächsten montag werde ich mit so´n paar spezialisten zu dir kommen
> aber wenn du lust hast könnten wir ja nächsten  freitag schonmal fahren ,falls du da zeit hast ...




Am Montag kommt ihr?! 
Dann werde ich mal zwischendurch rein schauhen.
Bin momentan nicht in der Ausbildungsabteilung von daher kann es sein das wir uns verpassen. Guck einfach mal auf unsere Namensschildchen.
Wenn du auf einem Tobias Siehst kannste mich ja mal treten  
Also wegen Freitag siehts leider schlecht aus so wie jeden Freitag  
Am Liebsten wär mir Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag.
Montag Nachmittag hab ich auch immer Zeit.
Man iss doch blöd das ich so nen vollen Terminplan hab  
Aber ich bastel grad an ner schönen Beleuchtung für mein Mtb, können ja mal ne NAchtfahrt machen da hab ich immer Zeit


----------



## KGBKamikaze (10. Februar 2005)

Soso, eine evtl. Tour?
Hat doch keiner was ´dagegen wenn ich mitkomm,oder?  
Bin halt normalerweise ehr der Typ der alleine fährt.

Grüße


----------



## Silverrider (10. Februar 2005)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, eine evtl. Tour?
> Hat doch keiner was ´dagegen wenn ich mitkomm,oder?
> Bin halt normalerweise ehr der Typ der alleine fährt.
> 
> Grüße



Natürlich bist du herzlich wilkommen. Auf jeden frall von meiner Seite.
Hoffe nur wir kommen auf nen gemeinsamen termin


----------



## Beach90 (11. Februar 2005)

also jungs , wie wär´s mit näste woche mittwoch ?!? da passt es bei mir am besten wir könnten uns ja in der mitte irgentwo treffen zb. herchen bhf. oder besser dattenfeld bhf.  
ich brauch aber vorher auf jeden fall noch en paar reperaturen , neue kette , neuen hinterreifen, neuen umwerfer ,neuen flaschenhalter , neues schutzblecht ... das soll alles morgen dran kommen ...hoffentlich!

@ silver : leider komm ich doch nit zu dir ,wurde jetzt doch zu strebel nach waldbröl zwangsversetzt . naja da lässt sich nun auch nix dran ändern.



LG max


----------



## Silverrider (11. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also jungs , wie wär´s mit näste woche mittwoch ?!? da passt es bei mir am besten wir könnten uns ja in der mitte irgentwo treffen zb. herchen bhf. oder besser dattenfeld bhf.
> ich brauch aber vorher auf jeden fall noch en paar reperaturen , neue kette , neuen hinterreifen, neuen umwerfer ,neuen flaschenhalter , neues schutzblecht ... das soll alles morgen dran kommen ...hoffentlich!
> 
> @ silver : leider komm ich doch nit zu dir ,wurde jetzt doch zu strebel nach waldbröl zwangsversetzt . naja da lässt sich nun auch nix dran ändern.
> ...



Och halb so wild.
Mittwoch hört sich schon mal besser an.
müsste nur um halb sechs wieder daheim sein.
aber das Müsste ja klappen.
Wann willst du dann los fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. Februar 2005)

mittwoch verabredung, wie wärs mit dienstag


----------



## Beach90 (12. Februar 2005)

also dienstag geht bei mir absolut nicht ,sorry   
natürlich würden wir nicht länger als bis halb sechs fahren ,weil es wird ja auch immernoch recht früh dunkel . am besten wär´s wir starten in dattenfeld und fahren über die stammtrails bis herchen ,da sind locker 25 km die´s mächtig drin haben 
lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2005)

hallo bin wieder da aus winterberg, war sehr naß,von unten und oben die strecke war stark vereist,also nichts für schwache nerven. gefahren wurden ca 30 km mit über 800 hm meine zeit war 1.54 std.meine platzierung ist in kat. lizenz lang 5. ärgerlich war die wartezeit zur siegerehrung ca4 std aber das kennt man ja. je nach wetter wollte ich morgen 2 bis 3 std rennrad fahren


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. Februar 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bin wieder da aus winterberg, war sehr naß,von unten und oben die strecke war stark vereist,also nichts für schwache nerven.


Also heute ham se starken schneefall und minus 3 grad.
Wie es scheint läuft dieses wochenende nichts mehr, oder vielleicht doch?


----------



## Silverrider (13. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also dienstag geht bei mir absolut nicht ,sorry
> natürlich würden wir nicht länger als bis halb sechs fahren ,weil es wird ja auch immernoch recht früh dunkel . am besten wär´s wir starten in dattenfeld und fahren über die stammtrails bis herchen ,da sind locker 25 km die´s mächtig drin haben
> lg max



Das hört sich doch gut an.
WIe willste dann fahren? Dattenfeld nach Herchen und wieder nach Dattenfeld oder wilste dann irgendwie mim Zug zurück oder wie denkst du dir das?
Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (13. Februar 2005)

glückwunsch @ pierre , 5 platz ist ja auch was ...   

@ silverrider : also ich dachte mir das so : du kommst mit dem zug nach dattenfeld , dann fahren wir 2 bzw.3 über ne menge single trails durch  ohmbach nach herchen , ich denke das ist ne gute einsteigertour und du siehst en bisschen mehr als nur die "leuscheid" wir können und ruhig zeitlassen . also wie wärs mittwoch mittag sprich halb drei ?!?

LG max


----------



## Silverrider (13. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ silverrider : also ich dachte mir das so : du kommst mit dem zug nach dattenfeld , dann fahren wir 2 bzw.3 über ne menge single trails durch  ohmbach nach herchen , ich denke das ist ne gute einsteigertour und du siehst en bisschen mehr als nur die "leuscheid" wir können und ruhig zeitlassen . also wie wärs mittwoch mittag sprich halb drei ?!?
> 
> LG max



Das hört sich ja super an  
Genauso können wir es machen


----------



## Silverrider (14. Februar 2005)

Soll das Wetter so bleiben??
Wenn ja fahren wir dann auch???


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2005)

das wetter bleibt so ,auch noch etwas kälter. regen jacke an schutzblech und los. wenn ihr keine regen jacke habt, ich habe am we in winterberg eine bekommen material ist gut und optik auch original von continental.auf deren seite kann man die jacke auch sehn


----------



## Beach90 (14. Februar 2005)

also es wird bei jedem wetter gefahren würd ich mal sagen, ich hab kein problem damidt ...wobei so eine conti-regenjacke auch was feines ist   

@silver ... du müsstest mal gucken mit welchem zug du kommmst am besten mit der S-bahn die um halb 3 in dattenfeld ist ,ich warte dann mit KGB-fahrer zusammen auf dich    der wollte auch mitkommen...

@pierre ... wann kommt endlich dein neues rad ..müsste doch schon längst da sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2005)

aktueller stand von ghost ist mitte ende märz,ich kann aber noch warten,bei dem wetter würde ich es noch verpackt lassen


----------



## Silverrider (14. Februar 2005)

So ne ******* das ich mir meine gute regenjacke am arsch gemacht hab.
Hab zwar noch eine aber so super dicht iss die auch nich.
Na gut mal sehen wie lange die Trocken bleibt. 
ich komme dann mit dem Zug der gegen 14:15 von eitorf fährt und gegen 25 in dattenfeld ist.
Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2005)

die jacke würde ich günstig verkaufen,ich habe ja genug von ghost


----------



## Silverrider (15. Februar 2005)

Also gut ich werde morgen um 14:30uhr in Dattenfeld sein.
Hoffen wir mal das das Wetter so ist wie heute


----------



## Beach90 (15. Februar 2005)

ok silverrider ich (wir !?! ) warten am bahnhof auf dich ... falls wir nicht da sind ,warte einfach 5 minuten ich komme auf jeden fall    ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon 

@pierre ..wieviel ? ich hab interesse


----------



## Silverrider (15. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ok silverrider ich (wir !?! ) warten am bahnhof auf dich ... falls wir nicht da sind ,warte einfach 5 minuten ich komme auf jeden fall    ich freu mich auf jeden fall schon
> 
> @pierre ..wieviel ? ich hab interesse



Wunderbar
Wenn kurzfristig etwas dazwischen kommen sollte hab ich ja noch deine handy nr aber sollte nicht der fall sein
Bist leider zu spät hab mir die Jacke grad unter den Nagel gerissen 

PS: unser geheimes Kennzeichen damit wir uns erkennen.
Werde mit nem Mtb da sein


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Februar 2005)

wünsche viel spaß, beim ohmbach trail liegen wieder bäume quer.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Februar 2005)

grrr ... du wirst merken wie es sich anfühlt wenn mir einer eine jacke wegschnappt   
toll... jetzt hab ich immer noch keine regenjacke   
ich komme übrigends alleine ... ( dann gibbet auch keine zeugen    )

@pierre ... ich müsste wissen was dein vorbau wiegt ,geil aussehn tut er ja ,aber ich wollte mir eigentlich einen Richtey WCS holen weil ich habe letzte woche billig einen Ritchey PRO lenker gekauft ,der allerdings nicht auf meinen vorbau passt ...


----------



## Silverrider (15. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> grrr ... du wirst merken wie es sich anfühlt wenn mir einer eine jacke wegschnappt
> toll... jetzt hab ich immer noch keine regenjacke
> ich komme übrigends alleine ... ( dann gibbet auch keine zeugen    )



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 
Wer zu spät kommt verpasst das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (16. Februar 2005)

Silverrider schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zu spät kommt verpasst das beste


..glaubst du ... frag lakota   

also heute halb drei ... hoffentlich regnets nicht ,aber im moment siehts noch gut aus ..


----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2005)

Hi,

der Bahnhof Dattenfeld, ist das eine Station hinter Schladern?
So zwischen Dattenfeld und Herrchen, also außerhalb, gelegen?

Käme dann evtl. auch um halb drei.

Gruß


----------



## Silverrider (16. Februar 2005)

@ beach
Hattest du meine Nachricht bekommen??
Es tut mir voll leid das ich heute nicht konnte, hatte mich schon voll gefreut
Aber heute morgen hat mich dann ein Auto angefahren als ich mim mtb zur Arbeit wollte.
Tut mir echt leid hätte ausrasten können


----------



## Beach90 (16. Februar 2005)

Kleiner Tourbericht von heute...
also statt silverrider kam herr Delgado per Rad angereist ,und das noch pünktlicher als die bahn *hust*
Die Strecke wurde dann spontan auf "anspruchsvoller " umstellt und nach dem erstem Downhill schlug der fehler teufel zum ersten mal zu ... Kettenriss bei mir ,also gut es ging auf zum radhändler -> kette zusammengenietet -> ersatzkette mitgenommen -> weitergefahren ! 
auf der ersten steigung hatte dann ein kettenglied eine kleine schwäsche was nichts anderes bedeutete als das ich dierekt die ersatz kette draufmachen konnte bzw. Delgado    !
kaum hatte man sich versehen war´s auch schon 20 vor vier ,aber immerhin konnte es von da an fast fehlerfrei weitergehen über ohmbach ,die serpentienen und die herchenner höhen trails z.t.
leider mussten wir dann wegen früh einsetzender dämmerung schon abbrechen .
also hoffentlich ,lieber delgado können wir mal pannen frei das ganze durchfahren , ich darf mir jetzt zu mindest ne neue  XT kassette kaufen   weil meine alte nur noch durchdreht ,wobei ich´s besser nochmal mit einstellen versuch ...
ingesamt was das für mich wieder ein teurer tag   


Lg max


----------



## Silverrider (16. Februar 2005)

Hattest du denn meine nachricht früh genug bekommen? hatte dir noch ne Sms geschickt.
Wie gesagt tut mir furchtbar leid war alles total scheiß0e gelaufen bei mir


----------



## Delgado (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo Max,

schöne Strecken habt Ihr da im Siegtal und Umgebung.
Werde wohl öfter mal vorbei schauen.

Bleibt ja bald schon länger hell   

War gestern mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu Hause.
Mit völlig eingefrorenem Schaltwerk (dank Sieghochwasser) und Händen.

@ silver

Viel Glück

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Februar 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich darf mir jetzt zu mindest ne neue  XT kassette kaufen   weil meine alte nur noch durchdreht ,wobei ich´s besser nochmal mit einstellen versuch ...
> ingesamt was das für mich wieder ein teurer tag
> 
> 
> Lg max



... die HG70 tuts auch:

http://www.roseversand.de/rose_main.cfm?KAT_ID=1544&PRD_ID=21013&spr_id=1&MID=0&CID=175

XT kostet 18,00  mehr.

Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2005)

war gerade 1 std drausen .ich hatte keine lust mehr zu fahren,das wetter kann ich nicht mehr sehen.morgen fahre ich beim chaka cup in boos (eifel) dort liegt noch gut schnee.


@beach. was ist mit der xt kassette


----------



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2005)

maaan ich hab die grippe , ich bin jetzt ehe fahrunfähig   

also pierre das mit dem vorbau kannste dir abschminken, 16 euro für nen gebrauchten vorbau   
aber wieviel willste denn für die XT kassette ? wie sehr ist die abgenutzt ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2005)

die xt kassetten sind ca 1000 km gefahren,im normal fall kanst du sie dann noch gut 2000 km fahren .ab ca 3000 km habe ich sie eckig gefahren.  kosten jeweils 15 euro.den vorbau kann ich ja nicht verschenken neu kostet der auch 45 euro und da ist nichts dran.


----------



## Silverrider (19. Februar 2005)

@ beach
dann mal gute besserung und beileid zu deinen teuren Verlusten.
Mir gehts jetzt auch wieder besser nach der unschönen begegnung mit dem Auto  
Hoffe du verzeihst mir das ich dich jetzt zweimal im regen hab stehen lassen.
Hoffe wir bekommen nochmal nen Termin hin.
Aller guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich drei.

@flämischer Löwe
Danke nochmal für die Jacke.
Bin super zufrieden damit.
Kann man auch gut zum laufen benutzen.
Gruß


----------



## Silverrider (21. Februar 2005)

Malzeit Leute.
Ist einer von euch bei den momentanen Wetterverhältnissen mal mim mtb unterwegs gewesen?
Hab ich heute mal gemacht  
Ist ne ganz schöne rutschpartie gewesen in und um Hüppelrötchen  
Der Schnee da oben ist Knöcheltief  und leider fehlten mir etwas Spikes  
War aber lustig.
Also bis denne


----------



## Silverrider (23. Februar 2005)

Seit ihr alle verschollen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2005)

noch bin ich da. sa und so will ich ga training fahren. jeweils ca 4 std ob mtb oder rennrad ist egal, sonntag aber früh ca 8 uhr.
vorschlag. samstag mtb auf der asbacher höhe.
und mtb im schnee dann schau mal die fotos vom chaka cup in boos


----------



## Beach90 (25. Februar 2005)

schade pierre , ich wollte morgen auf jeden fall rennradeln gehen , vielleicht könntest du ja das mtb auf sonntag vershcieben ,dann können wir zusammen fahren.
hab heut schonmal ne kleine trainingsfahrt gemacht bei diesem traumhaften wetter   
also wenn du magst können wir morgen rennradeln gehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Februar 2005)

also ich bin dieses we nur mit dem mtb auf der straße gefahren mit einigen tempo,sprint und kraft einheiten.ich kann das wetter jetzt nicht mehr sehen aber ich muß ja für den form aufbau, nächstes we fahre ich beim nrw cup,mal sehen wie ich in der woche zeit habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silverrider (5. März 2005)

Hat mal jemand lust ne Schnee Tour zu machen so lange das Wetter noch bleibt?
Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. März 2005)

ich kann kein schnee mehr sehen,heute war nrw-cup in oelde,selbst dort war alles vereist und voll schnee,technisch habe ich zwar damit kein problem aber es macht kein spaß mehr. mehr als die hälfte meines trainings in diesem jahr 
(ca 2500 km) bin ich auf eis und schnee gefahren.
ich muß auch mal sehen wie diese woche so ist von der arbeit her.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. März 2005)

sonntag ca 4 std grundlagen training auf der straße mit dem rennrad ,wer lust hat kann ja mit fahren start 10 uhr


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2005)

Hallo Max,

Glückwunsch zu Deinem 3. Platz bei "Rund um Köln".

Gruß

PS: Mit Deiner Zeit wärst Du bei uns Vereinsmeister geworden


----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2005)

hey dankeschön , bin trotzdem 2 minuten langsamer als pierre letztes jahr   
naja in der gesamtwertung bin ich platz 74 ,kam mit der 2 gruppe als sprint verlierer an , aber is mir auch egal.
was mich aufregt ist nur das ich die siegerehrung verpasst hab     
der pokal wird bestimmt noch nachgeschickt  

bist du auch mitgefahren delgado ?


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hey dankeschön , bin trotzdem 2 minuten langsamer als pierre letztes jahr
> naja in der gesamtwertung bin ich platz 74 ,kam mit der 2 gruppe als sprint verlierer an , aber is mir auch egal.
> was mich aufregt ist nur das ich die siegerehrung verpasst hab
> der pokal wird bestimmt noch nachgeschickt
> ...



Bin nicht mitgefahren wegen mangelnder Unterstützung durch meinen Verein.

Mit meiner Vorjahreszeit hätte ich gewonnen und sogar noch ein paar Minuten Luft nach hinten gehabt.

Gruß

PS: Deine neue Signatur enthält eklatante Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2005)

meine schwester ( germanistik studentin) hat mir den satz genau so auf ein zettel geschrieben und ich hab in buchstabe für buchstabe abgeschrieben.
tzz die akademiker von heute   
kannst mir´s aber gerne richtig per pn schreiben


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2005)

tolle leistung für dein erstes rennen beach mach weiter so.
kannst jetzt dann mal bei einem mtb rennen mit fahren. mit den 2 min unterschied zu mir ist gut aber du vergißt ab km 15  hatte ich nur noch eine eierschaukel,das ist als wenn du bei jeder radumdrehung bremst.
andre nau war schneller als du und gottschalk nur 1 min langsamer.
wo willst du den als nächstes fahren vieleicht kann ich dich ja mitnehmen


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2005)

hallo nichts mehr los hier oder was?
morgen um 14 uhr ist saison eröffnungs fahrt vom tv rosbach. start ist in rosbach am berliner platz. das wetter ist zwar sch.... aber ich werde mal hin fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. April 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo nichts mehr los hier oder was?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Beach hat Praktikum...
> Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (18. April 2005)

na und ?
wer hätte den vielleicht lust am WE en bisschen MTB zu fahren ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2005)

also ich bin am we im westerwald,und sonntag fahre ich von da zum bike challenge marathon in schotten.vieleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Cheetah (22. April 2005)

@beach90, hast du denn Lust, am Wochenende, eine Führung durch den Leuscheid zu machen? Ich denke da, an den 3km Trail.


----------



## Beach90 (22. April 2005)

na klar ... sag mir nur wann ich an dem wanderparkplatz an der B 8 sein soll....


----------



## Cheetah (22. April 2005)

Hi,
wenn es recht ist, morgen 11Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. April 2005)

muss morgen leider meinen pflichten als " herr der rasenmäher " nachgehen , kann also nur am sonntag. 
sonatg ab 12 wär ok ... muss ja auch noch en bisschen schlaf haben 

@KGB : Wie siehts bei dir aus? willst du mit? würd mich freuen...


----------



## Beach90 (23. April 2005)

also wie siehts aus mit morgen um 12 ?


----------



## foenfrisur (23. April 2005)

hi windecker....

hab mal ne frage!

kennt jemand von euch nen christian oder dominik becker...
die biken nicht, aber evtl. kennt die beiden ja trotzdem wer.
windeck ist ja ned so riesengroß   


bye


----------



## Cheetah (24. April 2005)

Hi,
ich muss leider absagen.


----------



## Beach90 (24. April 2005)

na ...gut das ich nochmal reingeschaut hab , sonst wäre ich jetzt losgefahren !
wieso kannste denn nicht kommen ?


----------



## Cheetah (24. April 2005)

Wiedermal so ein blöder Infekt   , hast du meine pm und email eigentlich erhalten?


----------



## Beach90 (24. April 2005)

ja , is schon ok , werde ich mich heute alleine quälen.
naja vielleicht gehts ja nächste woche 

lg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. April 2005)

grr, warum biste ohne mich abgesaust, hättest ja mal anrufen können...


----------



## Beach90 (24. April 2005)

war heute dann eben rennradfahren.


@ kgb :ja bei dir weiss ich nie 
a) ob du schon wach bist 
b) ob du überhaupt noch biken gehst


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. April 2005)

hab ne neue geile hausrunde, und obwohl ich die Umgebung Schladern, Dattenfeld, Dreisel nicht verlasse befährt man hauptsächlich trails, die teilweise recht schwer sind, mit Stufen und allem drum und dran. Also nichts für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. April 2005)

die trails kannst du uns ja mal zeigen,komme gerade vom marathon in schotten.bin 8. bei den sen.1 geworden in meiner klasse waren ca 85 fahrer,gesamt waren ca.300 auf der kleinen runde da bin ich 32. vom ergebniss bin ich zufrieden da einige fahrer aus dem nrw cup ninter mir sind die in oelde vor mir waren.nach jetzt 7 rennen war ich 6 mal bei der lizenz klasse in der top ten(geld).
kommende woche habe ich auch mal nachnittags zeit.
jetzt gibt es erst mal eine tüte chips und zwei kölsch


----------



## KGBKamikaze (25. April 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> die trails kannst du uns ja mal zeigen,
> kommende woche habe ich auch mal nachnittags zeit.
> jetzt gibt es erst mal eine tüte chips und zwei kölsch



Ich denke, dass du diese Trails allesamt kennst. Sind glaube ich auch nur 16km, aber wenn man den Tag nicht Zeit hat kann man abends nochmal ein bisschen heitzen. Besonders wenn es nass ist nicht gerade leicht zu fahren. Besonders die Stufen zum Wasserfall runter.
Habe das Training in letzter Zeit etwas vernachlässigt, konnte aber glücklicherweise feststellen, dass meine Technik nicht daran gelitten hat. Man merkt es halt aner Kondition   



			
				flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> bin 8. bei den sen.1 geworden in meiner klasse waren ca 85 fahrer,gesamt waren ca.300 auf der kleinen runde da bin ich 32. vom ergebniss bin ich zufrieden da einige fahrer aus dem nrw cup ninter mir sind die in oelde vor mir waren.nach jetzt 7 rennen war ich 6 mal bei der lizenz klasse in der top ten(geld).


Glückwunsch   

Gruß KGB


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. Mai 2005)

nix mehr los hier, was läuft denn kommendes WE?
Kgb


----------



## Beach90 (4. Mai 2005)

hallo , 
also ich gehe DO rennrad fahren , 
FR mein mountainbike abholen ,
 SA evetuell MTB fahren und sonntag auf jeden fall rennrad 
( wollte mal mit den rosbachern fahren ....)

und bei dir / euch ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2005)

donnerstag um 9 uhr berliner platz,rennrad fahren mit den rosbachern.letzte woche lag ich flach hatte mich ziemlich erkältet.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Mai 2005)

ach echt pierre ? morgen früh um 9 am berliner platz ?
ich werde versuchen zu kommen , wann fährst du hier in dreisel los ? dann warte ich an der bushaltestelle auf dich ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2005)

also wenn es trocken bleibt, fahre ich um 8.40 uhr los, ich hoffe es lohnt sich, ich will mindestens 100 km und einige berge fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Mai 2005)

ok , ich bin um 8.40 an der bushalte stelle , werd viel frühstücken damit ich das auch übersteh


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Mai 2005)

um 9 Uhr heißt es für mich noch 5 Stunden schlafen   
Werde dann alleine ne Tour drehen. Bis dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (7. Mai 2005)

*grrr* ... an meinem canyon ist das teil kaputt was die laufräder mit der kassette verbindet , beim treten dreht das einfach durch.
also ich brauch neue laufräder ... kennt wer en gutes angebot ? 
im moment ist mein favorit : LRS , XT nabe , Mavic 221 , 65 euro ... was meint ihr ist das en gutes angebot ?

@pierre :  Ich habe momentan eine kleine erklältung und weiss noch nicht ob ich morgen mitfahre , denke werde mich morgen früh entscheiden , je nach dem wie es mir geht. aber du wirst ja sehen ob ich an der bushaltestelle  auf dich warte oder nicht .

LG max


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2005)

ich werde erst nachmittags fahren ,wenn das wetter mit spielt.
xt mit 221 für den preis ist gut,das teil was kaputt ist nennt sich freilauf.


----------



## Cheetah (7. Mai 2005)

Hi,
der Preis ist OK. Wenn möglich bestell DT Competition Speichen mit, die sollten für 5EUR zu haben sein.


----------



## Backloop (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo. 
Kurzfristig möchte ich den Sieghöhenweg mit dem MTB befahren. Wird wohl eine 2 Tagestour werden. Ich bin für jedwede Information von den Locals dankbar, wo sich besonders schöne Strecken oder "Sehenswürdigkeiten" abseits des Sieghöhenweges befinden. Bin mal gespannt.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Mai 2005)

Ich denke, du solltest allemale die Serpentinen ( mit -ie    )
bei Ohmbach irgendwie mitnehmen. Ist halt etwas abseits. Aber vom Sieghöhenweg Richtung Mooshütte, wobei es dann eine ziemliche Waldautobahn bis nach Ohmbach ist. DIe Serpentinen runter biste wieder im Siegtal am Höhenweg. Da is auch noch en Downhill, aber Beach kann das besser erklären   
Viel Spaß, KGB


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Mai 2005)

Achja, in Sachen Sehenswürdigkeiten...
Vielleicht Hüppelrötchen?   
Dort gibts ein paar Wiesen, Teiche und ich glaube sogar ein Haus. Ist ein schöner Platz zum verschnaufen. Aber in Sachen Sehenswürdigkeiten ist der Nutscheid da noch besser dran als die Leuscheid...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. Mai 2005)

hallo pierre , 
wie war die world class challenge ?
fährst du morgen mit in rosbach ? 
lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2005)

nun ja, sehr nass.
wir haben 2 nächte gezeltet,freitag war das wetter noch gut aber bis eben nur regen.
zum rennen: ich wurde in meiner klasse 14. es ist eigentlich ganz gut(zweit schnellster ghost racing fahrer) ca 80 km mit 2700 hm in 4.15 std ab km 50 hatte ich mit waden krämpfen zu tun,wahrscheinlich zu wenig getrunken.
aber es ist immer schon mal 700 hm an einem berg am stück zu fahren.
auf swr3 kam ein guter bericht,beim start bin ich lange zu sehen bei der 3 km langen einführungs runde.

ob ich morgen fahre entscheide ich morgen.


----------



## Silverrider (16. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,
Wollte mich auch mal wieder zurück melden  
Hatte jetzt ne lange zwangs Pause.
Werde jetzt wieder langsam mim Training anfangen.
Vieleicht schaffen wir ja dann demnächst mal endlich ne Tour.
Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Mai 2005)

mit touren am we ist momentan schlecht bei mir da ich mitten in der wettkampfsaison bin.
morgen werde ich 5 bis 6 runden auf meiner cc strecke fahren,donnerstag rennrad mit den rosbachern samstag ca 1,5 std mtb vorbelastung sonntag dann nrw cup in sundern,nächste woche genauso dann ist nrw cup in saalhausen, als tip samstags findet jeweils ein klasse marathon statt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Mai 2005)

ich hoffe es hat schon jeder vom cc rennen in pracht gehört,von meinem kollegen bonne.ich habe noch einige ausschreibungen,ansonsten hier;
www.hamm-sieg.de


----------



## Cheetah (25. Mai 2005)

@beach90, hast du Lust, auf den 2.Versuch einer Leuscheidtour zu machen? Ich denke immer noch, an den 3km Trail.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Mai 2005)

hi zusammen 
das rennen ist ja erst im juli .. bisdahin bin ich richtig trainiert , vorausgesetzt ich hab bis dahin meine laufräder   
@cheetah : muss dich enttäuschen hab keine laufräder ... aber anfang juli werden wohl neue dasein ,also in 2 wochen ,sorry


----------



## Beach90 (25. Mai 2005)

@pierre : fahren die rosbacher morgen wieder um 9 ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Mai 2005)

keine ahnung, ruf den hartmut an,1705


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2005)

ich werde am sonntag bei der ctf in ak mitfahren,also wenn jemand lust hat, dann melden. wahrscheinlich die 67 km strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (31. Mai 2005)

biste nicht in willingen ? 
Ich überlege noch was ich mache...


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2005)

willingen ist nur abzockerei,ich werde mich die nächsten zwei wochen intensive für die DM vorbereiten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juni 2005)

falls jemand interesse hat die windecker trails zu fahren,der sollte sich mal melden, freitag nachmittag und samstag morgen wollte ich fahren ca 30 bis 40km


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juni 2005)

hi pierre , wollt gerade zum artzt gehen , könnte aber ab 12 oder 1 uhr .. meld dich einfach hier nochmal ...

wie ist eigentlich die DM für dich ausgegangen? 

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juni 2005)

ich werde jetzt erst mal 2 std rennrad fahren um 17-30 uhr dann mtb ab dreisel bushaltestelle. DM war ganz gut wurde 22. sau geile strecke super puplikum.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juni 2005)

mhmm wollt heute abend grillen mit nen paar freunden , aber ich hoffe wir sind gegen 19.30 fertig ... oder ging´s schon was früher bei dir ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juni 2005)

alles klar,dann abfahrt um 17 uhr fahrzeit ca 1,45 std ich hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand wird eine schöne runde


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juni 2005)

ok.. also ich komm auf jeden fall , hab jetzt den ganzen nachmittag zeit ...


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juni 2005)

hey.. ich hab meine pumpe wiedergefunden   
... auf meinem schreibtisch   

war aber sehr nett ,bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juni 2005)

na super auf jeden fall is sie nicht weg. 
wer morgen lust hat kann mit uns mitfahren es geht nach pracht auf die cc strecke wo am 24.7. ein rennen statt findet. los geht es um 11 uhr ab dreisel


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2005)

ich muß für 11 uhr absagen wenn dann16 uhr


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2005)

ich werde heute nicht mehr fahren will nachher fußball sehen


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> ..... es geht nach pracht auf die cc strecke wo am 24.7. ein rennen statt findet.



Hallo Pierre & Beach90

können wir Fr. oder Sa. mal auf die CC-Strecke in Pracht fahren?
Treffen können wir uns in Schladern am Bahnhof.


----------



## Beach90 (20. Juni 2005)

also ich hab zeit ....

hat hier wer noch zufällig en conex-klettenschlos über für mich ?


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juni 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab zeit ....
> 
> hat hier wer noch zufällig en conex-klettenschlos über für mich ?



Ich kann Sie dir vernieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2005)

wenn dann könnte ich am samstag auf der strecke in pracht fahren,wenn möglich dann morgens,dort dann 2 lange und 2 kurze runden,nutze ich dann als wettkampf vorbereitung für denn nrw cup.
am donnerstag fahre ich mit dem tv rosbach rennrad


----------



## Delgado (22. Juni 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann könnte ich am samstag auf der strecke in pracht fahren,wenn möglich dann morgens,dort dann 2 lange und 2 kurze runden,nutze ich dann als wettkampf vorbereitung für denn nrw cup.
> am donnerstag fahre ich mit dem tv rosbach rennrad



OK Pierre & Max, wie wär's mit Sa. 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Schladern?


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Juni 2005)

ja ,die zeit ist ok.
also bis samstag


----------



## Beach90 (24. Juni 2005)

ich komm auch ... irgendeiner muss euch ja vom schnell fahren abhalten


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2005)

war ne sehr nette runde , pierre frag bitte den michael mal was das rad kosten soll ... wie siehts aus mit morgen ? 

delgado wo warst du ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juni 2005)

betreuer haben wir schon oben,wegen dem rad frage ich mal,bis die tage dann


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> delgado wo warst du ?



Hatte Freitag frei, also keinen Internetzugang (da nur im Büro i-Net)!

Habe erst gerade gesehen, dass es mit dem Termin geklappt hatte   

Ich bitte daher um Wiederholung am kommenden Wochenende. Freitag Nachmittag/Abend oder Samstag. Bitte bis Freitag Mittag Info, da s. o. 

Habe aber die Zeit am Samstag gut genutzt   und bin ein Bergrennen im Sauerland gefahren.

Gruß & schöne Woche 

D.


----------



## Postmann (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich suche ab Mitte August ein CTF im "Umkreis" von Windeck. Also nicht mehr als ca. 50-80 km entfernt. Vieleicht WW oder so.

Könnt Ihr mir einen nennen?

Danke.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2005)

ctf termine sind mir nicht bekannt,schau mal beim bdr unter termine.aber du könntest ja am 27.8. beim sauerland marathon fahren.

wegen mtb fahren am kommenden we muß ich absagen da ich samstag bei der südwest meisterschaft fahre


----------



## Postmann (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine Reparatur Werkstatt in Windeck empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juli 2005)

in windeck nur den höffer in dattenfeld nähe edeka.aber in altenkirchen ist noch der spoon oder der kalle mertens in fluterschen


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juli 2005)

zweirad panke in au ist auch noch ganz in ordnung ... 

sag mal postmann wo bist du eigentlich her ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (2. Juli 2005)

Hattest du nicht mal Zoff wegen dem?
War irgendwie wegen deinem Canyon...

KGB


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juli 2005)

ja .. der macht immer so doofe versandbikewitze


deswegen geh ich auch immer zum höffer der is nett und hat was drauf


----------



## Postmann (3. Juli 2005)

ich komme aus Alsen.

Aber was den Händler angeht, so werd ich wohl nicht mein altes reparieren, sondern eventuell ein neues kaufen, dachte an das Canyon Sandstone.

Werd mal nach Koblenz fahren und es mir anschauen.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Juli 2005)

hach wie schön ... ich verkauf gerade mein canyon sandstone  von 2004 , wenn du interesse hast schreib mir mal..


----------



## kyromoto (4. Juli 2005)

hallo ein neuer windecker ist dabei! Bin noch blutiger anfänger und suche noch nen gute werkstatt. War heute mal in Eitorf wo ich mein Giant Boulder Alu Lite vor 8 jahren gekauft hab. Müßte einiges gemacht werden. Wie ist den der Höfer in dattenfeld, wie kann ich den errecihen!

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Postmann (5. Juli 2005)

ich war gestern bei Spoon in Altenkirchen, kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## kyromoto (5. Juli 2005)

okay werde ich bei dem mal vorbei fahren


Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juli 2005)

hallo in dringender sache mir wurde am sonntag bei der after bike party ein blaues canyon mit magura und sid gabel gestohlen,also falls jemand was hört dann melden


----------



## Beach90 (6. Juli 2005)

au man pierre .... ich werd mal die augen offen halten
wie war die pfalz meisterschaft ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juli 2005)

nass war es in niederlinxweiler,aber zum glück,da die strecke eine wald autobahn war 3,8 km mit 95 hm pro runde,technisch sehr leicht.
bin knapp am podium vorbei rang 4


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juli 2005)

hab ich vergessen.
ich fahre wohl doch am we in siegen anstatt siegburg da ich die strecke kenne


----------



## Beach90 (6. Juli 2005)

ist am we schon das rennrad rennen in siegen ?
kannst du mich mitnehmen  ich wollte da auch gern mitfahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juli 2005)

ja am sonntag,deine startzeit ist aber anders www.rsvosthelden.de dort kannst du mal sehen.kann sein das ich mit dem rad hinfahre zumindest die hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (12. Juli 2005)

nix los in windeck ? 
pierre , wann fahren wir nochmal MTB ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Juli 2005)

samstag und sonntag bin ich beim finale vom eifel mosel cup.
donnerstag fahre ich bei der ag vom bonne mit treffen uns um 15.45 beim panke in au.danach dann noch beim tv rosbach.
ich dachte du wolltest in kreuztal rennradfahren ?
das es hier im forum nichts los ist damit hast du recht.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Juli 2005)

mit kreuztal ist nix geworden , der ottersbach war nicht zu erreichen .
was macht en die AG am donnerstag ? ich war gestern mit denen auf der rennstrecke war ganz nett,  ich werde wohl morgen mit dem rennrad fahren bei den rosbachern.
war heute schon mein ghost einweihen


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juli 2005)

ich denke wir fahren auf der strecke in pracht


----------



## Beach90 (14. Juli 2005)

mhmm , aber dann würden die sich bestimmt schon oben auf der hohen grete treffen ,ham se am dienstag auch gemacht. naja dann sehen wir uns ja in rosbach.
kannst dem michael ausrichten das bike ist echt klasse nur mit den bremsen muss ich noch en bissl üben , wegen der rechts-links umstellung 

lg max


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juli 2005)

hallo ihr windecker ...
wie siehts denn aus ? 
a) wer fährt am donnerstag zum abschlusstraining auf der hohen grete ?
b) wer fährt denn morgen mit mir en ründchen ? 

lg


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juli 2005)

am donnerstag werde ich auf jedenfall da sein,morgen werde ich nochmal rennrad fahren,könnte aber auch morgen schon mal auf die strecke fahren falls jemand interesse hat und donnerstag nicht kann.
jeder der am sonntag fahren will sollte sich noch schnell voranmelden da niemand abschätzen kann mit wieviel fahren zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juli 2005)

ok... also sag mir einfach was du wann morgen machst und wir treffen uns an der bushaltestelle.
wann iss´n das am donnerstag ? reicht wohl wenn wir um  3 losfahren ,oder ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juli 2005)

ja donnerstag um 15 uhr ab dreisel,beginn ist um 15,45 uhr.
für morgen ,12 uhr bushaltestelle,ca 50 km bei hohem tempo


----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Pierre & Max,

war letzten Feitag auf der Rennstrecke am Sportplatz in Pracht.

Nette schnelle (besonders der Downhill) Runde.

Hatte leider Slicks drauf und damit gute 7 Min./Runde (2,6 km) gebraucht.

Denke der schnelle Downhill kurz nach dem (Massen-) Start mit der Rechtskurve in den alten Weg birgt ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Sturzrisiko.

Jedenfalls zieht sich dann am Uphill das Starterfeld endgültig in die Länge.

Werde wohl noch meine Rennrad Kassette runterschmeißen und 'ne 12/28er
montieren.

Hoffe wir sehn uns.

Gruß

D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Juli 2005)

ist eine schnelle strecke,stimmt.technische abschnitte oder singeltrails gibts nicht weil man die festen wege nicht verlassen dürften.aber soll ja auch für anfänger sein.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo   ,

folgende beunruhigende Mail erreichte mich heute morgen   



			
				Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> meister der verbandsgemeinde hamm ,
> herr der fliegen und hüften ,
> so jetzt  aber mal von sprint wertung sieger
> ...



Zur Aufklärung:

Da ich zum Rennen in Hamm/Pracht mit dem Bike angereist war hatte ich nachher das Luxusproblem meine ganzen Preise incl. Fässchen Bier, Brot, Reifen, usw. usf. nach Hause zu kriegen.

Gott sei Dank bot sich der Vize-Meister der Verbandsgemeinde Hamm an, den Transport zu organisieren. 

Nachdem er bereits vor dem Rennen versucht hatte mich psychisch zu zermürben, ,,... ihr mit euren morschen, knackenden Hüften ...." muss ich jetzt lesen, dass er offensichtlich meine Preise verköstigt hat   

Und das wo er nur das Kinderrennen bestritten hat   

Die 1,5 h Heimfahrt gestalteten sich dank Dauerregen zwar nass aber ohne Ballast und in Begleitung (zeitweise) von Beach90 wars erträglich  .

Fazit:

Tolle Veranstaltung mit guter Strecke, guter Organisation, super Moderation durch Michael Bonnekessel, beispielhafter Ehrung der Sportler, zeitnaher Ergebnisveröffentlichung und Siegerehrung, gute Preise, usw....

Da kann sich manch ein großer Veranstalter eine Scheibe von abschneiden.
Zumal das eine Erst-Veranstaltung war.

Dank auch an @flämischer Löwe der kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt hat, meine Eltern ...................


Gruß

D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juli 2005)

hat jemand interessse am samstag eine große runde durch denn nördlichen westerwald zufahren,ich habe zur abwechslung am we kein rennen,daher wollte ich ca 4bis 5 std durch die wälder cruisen.
leuscheider wald-asbacher höhe-mückenweiher-flammersfeld-wiedtal-kroppacher schweiz-nistertal


----------



## Beach90 (27. Juli 2005)

hallo pierre , 
sowas ähnliches sollte ich dich von michael fragen  denn wir wollten mal ne große runde durch´s nistertal machen , aber ich denke wir könnten auch die runde fahren , wie wär´s mit samstag ? 

lg max


----------



## Delgado (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Pierre & Max,

wollte eigentlich am Sa. in Nordenau fahren.

Könnte aber auch bei Euch mitfahren.

Wie wär's mit 11:00 am Schladerner Bahnhof?

Ist für mich am besten zu erreichen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Juli 2005)

11 uhr ist mir eigentlich zu spät, wenn wollte ich um 8 oder 9 uhr fahren,da die tour gut 5 std dauert.


----------



## Delgado (29. Juli 2005)

Dann fahr' ich eher hier mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1017


----------



## Beach90 (5. August 2005)

So , es ist angerichtet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1105 , es geht mal wieder durch´s Windecker ländchen

@Delgado :  Hobbyaufgabe ?!?


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> So , es ist angerichtet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1105 , es geht mal wieder durch´s Windecker ländchen
> 
> @Delgado :  Hobbyaufgabe ?!?



Hi Max,

leider kann ich nicht mitfahren.
Muss in die Schweiz.
Bier vernichten.

Hobbyaufgabe, ja richtig.
Werde mich in meiner Freizeit fortan ausschließlich mit Rauchen, Saufen und Tiere grillen beschäftigen und meine knackenden Hüften pflegen (lassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (5. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> So , es ist angerichtet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1105 , es geht mal wieder durch´s Windecker ländchen
> 
> @Delgado :  Hobbyaufgabe ?!?




@Beach

dein PN postfach ist voll oder du liest keine e-mails   

gruß lars


----------



## Beach90 (5. August 2005)

neee , das postfach hab ich heute mal entleert und die e-mails werden immer an die adresse geschickt die ich nichtmehr benutzte


----------



## Lipoly (5. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> neee , das postfach hab ich heute mal entleer


Vorbildlich  




> t und die e-mails werden immer an die adresse geschickt die ich nichtmehr benutzte


Ändern marsch marsch     du kriegst gleich meine e-mail mal  als PN 


lars


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. August 2005)

bei dem wetter wie jetzt holen wir am besten die regensachen und die winterbereifung aus dem sommerschlaf.
was ist den an diesem we so los?
ich war diese woche oft auf der zeitfahrstrecke in niedererbach


----------



## Redking (6. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> So , es ist angerichtet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1105 , es geht mal wieder durch´s Windecker ländchen
> 
> @Delgado :  Hobbyaufgabe ?!?



Hallo Max
wenn meine Gabel wieder da ist und ich Zeit habe versuche ich es einzurichten bei deiner Tour dabei zu sein.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (6. August 2005)

hey pierre , wann ist en das zeitfahren ? 
kannst du mich mal mit zur strecke nehmen ? 

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (8. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> So , es ist angerichtet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1105 , es geht mal wieder durch´s Windecker ländchen
> 
> @Delgado :  Hobbyaufgabe ?!?




Sch*** ich wär gern dabei und würd Euch gern kennenlernen, aber das Wochenende bin ich nicht da. Unsere Tochter (2,5Jahre) ist bei den Großeltern und wir haben "sturmfreie Bude", da kann ich nicht rad fahren!   

Aber ein ander mal bin ich gern dabei!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. August 2005)

das zeitfahren ist am 3.9. auf einem 11 km langen kurs (3mal)rund um niedererbach.kann sein das ich morgen nach der arbeit rauf fahre ist dann ca 17.30 uhr.


----------



## Beach90 (9. August 2005)

ok , ich würde dann gerne mit dir heute fahren ... ist es ok wenn ich um 17.30 an der bushaltestelle bin ? 

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. August 2005)

Hallo Max,

es wird eher eine halbe Stunde später, sei aber so gegen 17 Uhr mal online, dann melde ich mich nochmal, wegen der genauen Zeit


----------



## Beach90 (9. August 2005)

tach ...
wie siehts denn nun aus ?
wann soll ich kommen ´?

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. August 2005)

Hallo Max,

sei mal um 18 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle


----------



## Beach90 (9. August 2005)

ok...


----------



## on any sunday (10. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> So , es ist angerichtet http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1105 , es geht mal wieder durch´s Windecker ländchen



Mal wieder.  Ich glaube, das letzte Mal war im Dezember, oder. Schade, wenn ich nicht da schon in der Schweiz wäre, hättest du jetzt wenigstens einen Mitfahrer.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. August 2005)

ich wollte ja,aber ich sage jetzt auch für samstag ab da mein schwiegervater in mörsbach beim triathlon startet.
dazu starte ich noch kurz entschlossen am sonntag beim bundesliga rennen in wetter.
morgen fahre ich um die dreiseler berge je runde 11 km 500 hm ,3 runden  um ca 17.30 uhr


----------



## Redking (11. August 2005)

Hallo Max
meine Gabel ist wieder da! Muss jetzt nur schauen ob ich diese Woche nicht zu viel gefahren bin und euch sonst aufhalte! Könnte dann sein das ich hama687 mitbringe. Wird sich morgen klären!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2005)

ja ok , würde mich auf jeden fall freuen 
ach nochwas ... ich weiss ihr glaubt mir alle nicht , aber ich fahr nicht so schnell


----------



## Delgado (11. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ach nochwas ... ich weiss ihr glaubt mir alle nicht , aber ich fahr nicht so schnell



Deshalb bist Du auch nur Vize-Meister der Verandsgemeinde Hamm/Sieg


----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2005)

*grrr*


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. August 2005)

Zum Glück hab ich nicht mitgemacht, ich hät dich in Grund und Boden gefahren


----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2005)

püh.. der geheimdienst mann , meld du dich erstmal für die tour an !


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. August 2005)

beach wohnt aber in der verbandsgemeinde windeck.


----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2005)

wir sind doch gar keine verbandsgemeinde    ,oder ?  

so ich brauch noch ein paar leute für die tour , ich schreib mal nen rundbrief an die rosbacher


----------



## Handlampe (12. August 2005)

Hi Max

Hab jetzt schon viele schöne Sachen von euren Trails gehört. Leider klappt es morgen nicht....ich hoffe aber, das ich das nächste Mal dabei sein kann.


----------



## Redking (13. August 2005)

@ Max 

Hi Max dann werde ich gleich mal losfahren damit ich rechtzeitig beim Treffpunkt bin. Leider hat der Alex abgesagt. 
Bis denn
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. August 2005)

guten morgen zusammmen , 
wir haben gutes wetter  das wird ne richtig schöne tour


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. August 2005)

sorry, war letzte nacht bis fünenf wach und habe bis 2 durchgeschlafen.
Beim nächsten mal. KGB


----------



## Redking (13. August 2005)

Hallo Max!
Danke für die geniale Tour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schade das alle anderen abgesprungen sind!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dafür haben wir bei konstanten Sonnenschein eine feine Tour gemacht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier einige Daten aus meinem Biketacho:
Gesamtzeit: 2:41:41 h
Fahrzeit: 2:19:29 h
Strecke: 31,18 km
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: 13.54 km/h
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: 47:49 km/h

Aus der Pulsuhr!  
Pulsbereich: 150-120 
Durchschnittspuls: 145
Verbrauchte Kalorien: 2065 kcal

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hama687 (13. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hier einige Daten aus meinem Biketacho:
> Gesamtzeit: 2:41:41 h
> Fahrzeit: 2:19:29 h
> Strecke: 31,18 km
> ...



klasse ich glaub das hätt ich auch noch geschafft bei der geschwindigekit  sry nochmals da ging heute nichts


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. August 2005)

Beach, Mittwoch kann ich nicht, Donnerstag ist auch schlecht.
Wie siehts bei dir mit Freitag aus? Können dann ja die Drachenschanze ansteuern   

Gruß KGB


----------



## Beach90 (16. August 2005)

mhmm also heute geht´s bei mir nicht , geh heute neue klickschuhe kaufen    , freitag wäre in ordnung    ..unser letzter ferientag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. August 2005)

Hey Beach, hab was besseres als Drachenschanze   
und das nur ca. 200m von meinem Haus entfernt. Bisher bin ich immer blind vorbei gefahren, doch heute haben wir es ein bisschen ausgebaut. Schaut schon nicht schlecht aus, morgen gehts weiter...


Greetz KGB


----------



## Beach90 (17. August 2005)

cool ,soll ich vorbeikommen und en bisschen helfen ( und runterfahren .. ?)
sag mir mal wann ich wo sein müsste , dann komm ich mal vorbei


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> cool ,soll ich vorbeikommen und en bisschen helfen ( und runterfahren .. ?)
> sag mir mal wann ich wo sein müsste , dann komm ich mal vorbei



Ich weiß nicht ob du darunter fährst, ich weiß ebenso nicht, wie sich das mit deiner Skareb und deinen Klickern verhält, da man dannach gezwungenerweise über ne Schanze fährt.
Da ich morgen auch noch jede menge Tennis spielen werde kann ich dir noch keine genaue Zeit sagen. Ich kanns dir ja auch zeigen wenns fertig ist      

Gruß KGB

PS. Zu welchen Horrorzeiten stehst du in den Ferien auf ( Uhrzeit des vorletzten Beitrags von dir   )


----------



## Beach90 (18. August 2005)

beischeib mal wo das ist , ich denke mal da da oben bei der hütte irgendeinen abhang runter , dann schau ich mir das mal an wenn ich das nächste mal zu meinen opa und oma fahre 
was ist denn mit der tour morgen zur drachenschanze ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> beischeib mal wo das ist , ich denke mal da da oben bei der hütte irgendeinen abhang runter , dann schau ich mir das mal an wenn ich das nächste mal zu meinen opa und oma fahre
> was ist denn mit der tour morgen zur drachenschanze ?



Der Tour morgen dürfte eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen. Nein, es ist nicht bei der Hütte. Dieser "Abhang" ist vielleicht 10m lang, ordentlich steil. Daraufhin folgt ein 2-3m langes grades Stück und dann die "naturschanze" die wir allerdings noch ein bisschen umbuddeln müssen.   
Sach mir ma en Termin für morgen, wo carsten und ich wann sein solln.


KGB


----------



## Beach90 (18. August 2005)

bei dir um 13 uhr ? 
aber vorher musste mir mal das teil zeigen ... oder ist es bei den bienenstöcken ? 
nehmt euch morgen ordentlich zu trinken mit , wird heiss morgen


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt euch morgen ordentlich zu trinken mit , wird heiss morgen



Könnt morgen passieren, dass wir in das ein oder andere Gewitter geraten, was natürlich nicht ausschließt das es warm wird. Allerdings wären regenfeste Klamotten nicht unangebracht ( zumindest im Rucksack )

Also dann bis morgen 

KGB


----------



## yilzdan (20. August 2005)

Hallo, ließe es sich einrichten, dass ich mal mitfahre?
Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen nach Dreisel (Windeck) gezogen, liegt in der Nähe von Dattenfeld. Ich fahre schon seit gut 10 Jahren, doch habe hier noch keinen richtigen Anschluß bekommen. In Winterberg konnte ich ein paar nette Leute treffen, leider aber nicht die Nummer ausgetauscht   
Viele Grüße


----------



## Beach90 (20. August 2005)

ufff ..sowas in meiner nachbarschaft , wie schön   
ja also biker gibts schon hier in dreisel , sag doch mal wann du zeit hast , dann treffen wir uns mal an der bushalte stelle . wie wäre es zb. mit morgen nachmittag , dann zeig ich dir hier ein paar schöne sachen hier . morgen so ab 15 uhr wäre in ordnung   

lg max ..( der auch in dreisel wohnt )


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

Hallo Max!

Du bist doch die Zeitfahrstrecke schon mal gefahren??
Kannst du die auch mal mit mir fahren, vielleicht werde ich dann dort mitmachen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. August 2005)

hallöchen , 
ja kann ich machen , ist jetzt halt nur was doof weil ich jetzt keine ferien mehr habe , aber es geht in der woche ab 15 uhr , vielleicht am mittwoch oder freitag , dienstag bin ich beim deutschland tour finale in bonn  und  am wochenende geht nicht da bin ich mit meinem verein weg.


lg max 

@ kgb : wie siehts mit der drachenschanze am montag aus ?


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöchen ,
> ja kann ich machen , ist jetzt halt nur was doof weil ich jetzt keine ferien mehr habe , aber es geht in der woche ab 15 uhr , vielleicht am mittwoch oder freitag , dienstag bin ich beim deutschland tour finale in bonn  und  am wochenende geht nicht da bin ich mit meinem verein weg.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Max!
Mittwochs ist es bei mir schlecht aber sonst gerne ab 15 Uhr! 
Meld mich nochmal!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## volker k (20. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Max!
> 
> Du bist doch die Zeitfahrstrecke schon mal gefahren??
> Kannst du die auch mal mit mir fahren, vielleicht werde ich dann dort mitmachen!
> ...



Zeitfahrstrecke  . Krass  . Klaus du machst mir Angst  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Beach90 (20. August 2005)

volker fahr doch auch mit , aber bitte mit dem scott nitrus  
ist alles in ordnung mit meinem ex-rad ? 
ich glaub ich schulde dir noch 2 schläuche ^^


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitfahrstrecke  . Krass  . Klaus du machst mir Angst  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Volker



Mensch Volker 
hat der Michael doch von erzählt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (20. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Volker
> hat der Michael doch von erzählt!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ehrlich   . Icch kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern  .

Naja egal.

Gruß

Volker

P.S.: Trotzdem machst du mir Angst


----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich   . Icch kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern  .
> 
> Naja egal.
> 
> ...



Du Volker
ich hab ja auch schon Angst  

Ja, war bei dem besagten Grillevent irgendwann um ...... Die Zeit war einfach nicht mehr feierlich!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (20. August 2005)

hey ... hier wird nicht gespamt ! *grrr*

gute n8


----------



## volker k (20. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Volker
> ich hab ja auch schon Angst
> 
> Ja, war bei dem besagten Grillevent irgendwann um ...... Die Zeit war einfach nicht mehr feierlich!
> ...



Ach so   . Das erklärt alles , der Alkohol  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (20. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ... hier wird nicht gespamt ! *grrr*
> 
> gute n8



Spießer!!! 



















Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (20. August 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Spießer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klaus! Komm jetzt sofort nach Hause  .

Gruß

Volker


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. August 2005)

hallo max viel spaß am we bei der zweitages tour bin gespannt wo ihr hinfahrt
ich war heute beim nrw cup in lübbecke,ist mir ein rätsel wie der verein den zuschlag für einen nrw cup rennen bekam,lief einiges schief,aber egal,das rennen lief für mich ganz gut,bin jetzt gesamt 4. in der serie.
vieleicht fahre ich diese woche auch auf der zeitfahr strecke


----------



## Beach90 (21. August 2005)

herzlichen glückwunsch zum 4 platz   
ok ... sag  mir vorher bescheid , dann komm ich mit , hab jetzt sogar schon nen einzelzeitfahr lenker dran , ist klasse , ich brauch sonst bis schladern ca. 8 minuten , heute ganz langsam 6,30   
stimmt es das du nicht bei der tour mitkommst ? 


lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. August 2005)

ich fahre am freitag nach grafschaft da ist am samstag der sauerland marathon,dort war ich bisher immer recht weit vorn.
ich habe mir auch einen aufsatz besorgt extra leicht aus titan und ein 54ger kettenblatt


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. August 2005)

wer will heute mit auf die zeitfahrstrecke in ak,irgendwann heute nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (24. August 2005)

war vorgestern da , der wind war so stark das ich ne runde in 20 minuten geschafft hab und das mit tria aufsatz   
ich denk , ich werde heute mountainbiken gehen , weil du bestimmt ehe schon längst unterwegs bist 

lg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (25. August 2005)

Hey Yilzdan,
haste Lust mit mir mal ne Runde zu drehen?
Wenn ja, meld dich einfach.

KGB


----------



## yilzdan (26. August 2005)

Hi KGB,
gerne, am besten nächste Woche Donnerstag oder Freitag. Ich meld mich dann nochmal am Wochenende bei Dir per pm.

Grüße, Yilzdan


----------



## Beach90 (26. August 2005)

öhm , ich würde gerne praktischerweise auch mitfahren


----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. August 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm , ich würde gerne praktischerweise auch mitfahren



Lieber nicht, wir wollten nämlich ein höheres Tempo fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2005)

ich würde auch mit fahren,ich komme gerade vom marathon in schmallenberg wurde 7. gsamt und 3. bei sen.1 allerdingas auf der 45 strecke


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. August 2005)

Vielleicht sollte man drekt ne Fahrgemeinschaft melden...
Was würdet ihr mit Ende nächster Woche sagen?

Gruß KGB


----------



## Beach90 (28. August 2005)

tach zusammen , 
komm gerade zurück von der 2 tages tour , es ging nach lindlar , gestern 120 kilometer und heute 80 zurück. war ingesamt ein voller erfolg und hab sogar langsam fahren trainert , es gab nämlich als pausen animation möglichst langsam eine strecke fahren ( ist  schwerer als man denkt ) 

lg max 

@ pierre : kannst du mir mal genaueres zum biathlon sagen , wo ? wie teuer ? wie lange die strecke ? anmeldung evtl.?


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2005)

herren und senioren fahren drei runden a 5 km und zwei mal 5 schuß kk auf 50m. bei schülern habe ich keine ahnung,ich denke 2 runden und einmal schießen.startgeld keine ahnung,schüler ab 12 uhr,einzelstart alle 30 sec,ort ist am schützenhaus nähe bahnhof


----------



## Beach90 (28. August 2005)

ahja , ich denke ich werde mitfahren , ich weiss nur nicht wie ich das mit dem schießen hinbekommen soll   aber die anmeldung scheint wohl vor ort zu sein ... 
könntest du mir bescheid sagen falls du diese woche nochmal auf die einzelzeitfahrstrecke fährst ..  

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (6. September 2005)

geht demnächst nochmal was in windeck?

Gruß KGB


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2005)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> geht demnächst nochmal was in windeck?
> 
> Gruß KGB



Mach was!


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. September 2005)

genau mach einen vorschlag


----------



## KGBKamikaze (7. September 2005)

war ja nur ne Frage...


----------



## Postmann (7. September 2005)

Wenn ich früh genug aus dem Büro rauskomme, dann wollte ich heute um 17:00 Uhr so 1,5 h was durchs Ländchen fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (7. September 2005)

so , ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal in den wald begeben 

ich werde wohl doch nicht in daun mitfahren , das wird mir zuspät .

wer hat den lust am freitag zwischen  15 und 20 uhr  was zu machen ?

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. September 2005)

ich fahre am sonntag in plettenberg beim p-weg marathon.was meinst du denn in daun,marathon oder nacht rennen,zwei marathons ist zuviel falls du das nacht rennen meinst,da bin ich der meinung das sich das nicht lohnt,alleine wegen den spritpreisen


----------



## Postmann (7. September 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre am sonntag in plettenberg beim p-weg marathon.



Hi, ich fahr auch Sonntag in Plettenberg. Ist mein erster Marathon! Allerdings nur die 42 km.


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> so , ich werde mich jetzt gleich mal in den wald begeben
> 
> ich werde wohl doch nicht in daun mitfahren , das wird mir zuspät .
> 
> ...



Ich, aber Du führst!

Komst Du Sa. mit nach SU?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (7. September 2005)

ok , also am freitag , uhrzeit egal , 
gibt´s hier sonst noch trittbrettfahrer die sich uns anschließen wollen ? 

ne sa abend zu eurem spam grillen geht nicht , ich brauch schlaf , ich habe am sonntag 15 stunden nachtbusfahrt vor mir , fahr ne woche an die cote d azur , wo ja bekanntlich gerade deutsches sommerwetter herrscht   

lg max


----------



## Beach90 (8. September 2005)

ok , ich habe mir folgendes überlegt , wir fahren über die römerstraße , dann die drachenschanze runter ( als schlüsselstelle    )  und durch die leuscheid zurück 
treffpunkt wäre um 15 : 30  der neue alte luftwaffenturm in der nutscheid ( bei ommerroth )  , 
wer lust hat mitzukommen , kann gerne kommen 

lg max


----------



## Redking (8. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ok , also am freitag , uhrzeit egal ,
> gibt´s hier sonst noch trittbrettfahrer die sich uns anschließen wollen ?
> 
> ne sa abend zu eurem spam grillen geht nicht , ich brauch schlaf , ich habe am sonntag 15 stunden nachtbusfahrt vor mir , fahr ne woche an die cote d azur , wo ja bekanntlich gerade deutsches sommerwetter herrscht
> ...



Hallo Max
die Radtour vorm grillen wird maximal 4Stunden dauern! Dann wärst du gegen 21 Uhr spätestens zu hause und könntest schlafen! Außerdem schläft es sich im Bus auch ganz gut!  
Freitag werde ich am Rad etwas schrauben damit es volleinsatzfähig ist am Samstag.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. September 2005)

die freitag tour hört sich ja gut an aber das bekomme ich zeitlich nicht hin,viel spaß.
samstag werde ich ca 2 std rennrad fahren.
@ postman. vieleicht sehen wir uns sonntag,hast dir einen guten marathon zum anfangen ausgesucht.viel glück


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ok , ich habe mir folgendes überlegt , wir fahren über die römerstraße , dann die drachenschanze runter ( als schlüsselstelle    )  und durch die leuscheid zurück
> treffpunkt wäre um 15 : 30  der neue alte luftwaffenturm in der nutscheid ( bei ommerroth )  ,
> wer lust hat mitzukommen , kann gerne kommen
> 
> lg max



Hallo Max,

bin um 15:30 am alten neuen Luftwaffenturm.
Mache noch nen LMB-Termin.

Bis gleich


----------



## Beach90 (9. September 2005)

ok bis gleich 

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (9. September 2005)

wow , das war ja echt ne geile tour heute , jede menge technik und drachenschanze im rekordtempo runter. hat mir richtig gut gefallen , bis auf die tatsache das ich meine gabel jetzt einschicken muss   

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2005)

ich habe auch schon eine gekillt,ist halt eine skareb.ich habe noch eine neue manitou x vert


----------



## Beach90 (9. September 2005)

war ne dumme sache , wir fuhren ein stück römerstraße , dann ging´s über nen teerweg , leider hatte ich nicht bemerkt das die gabel nur halb auf ist und dann hab ich halt nen bunny hop gemacht um den dreck von den reifen loszuwerden.
jetzt ist der lockout defekt , sie spricht jetzt endlich besser an , dafür hat man angst beim federn weil´s so ruckelt   
werde sie wohl einschicken wenn ich aus frankreich wieder da bin.

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2005)

@ postmann.
wie war denn dein erster marathon
die stimmung dort war mal wieder der hammer gänsehaut an den bergwertungen.und die schluß abfahrt bekommt man auch nicht überall geboten


----------



## Postmann (13. September 2005)

Es war einfach geil in Plettenberg. Die Stimmung beim Start (wir standen im ersten Block) und die Stimmung an der Strecke war super. Bei der Runde im Ort haben mich die Zuschauer so angespornt, das ich da noch 2 übersprintet hab und am Ende mit 2:25 auf Platz 199 gelandet bin. Das war weit mehr als ich erwartet hatte, ich wollte unter 3 Stunden bleiben. 

Allerdings hab ich mich einmal auf einer Wiesenpasage bei 50 Sachen gelegt und weiß gar nicht mehr, wie ich die letzten Steigungen geschafft hab, denn ich war mehr als platt!

Aber so geil war's, ich bin heute noch auf Wolke sieben und werde noch einige Rennen in Zukunft fahren!!   

Allerdings vorher noch was trainieren!   

Bei Dir war es ja richtig gut, Platz 12. Oder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2005)

ja, die stimmumg dort ist nicht zu vergleichen,soviele leute bei einem marathon gibts nicht woanders.dein abflug war bestimmt in der traktorspur vor der bachdurchfahrt,oder?
respekt zur leistung beim ersten marathon.
ich habe noch zwei interessante rennen für dich.
08.10 cross country in herdorf bei betzdorf
02.10 marathon in langenberg bei winterberg.
mit mein ergebniss bin ich zufrieden,in 1,45,59 bin ich gesamt 12.,leider 50 sec an platz 3 in der senioren wertung vorbei,letztes jahr war ich 3. 
ich wollte diese woche noch 2mal im nutscheid fahren,falls interesse mal melden


----------



## Postmann (13. September 2005)

Hi,

ja es war in einer Traktorspur, aber ich weiß nicht mehr genau, ob vor der Bachdurchfahrt, denn da kam ja noch das Matschloch. Mein Sturz war so 12km vor dem Ziel, da kam ich aus dem Wald und dann in einer Traktorspur, wo am Ende jede Menge Leute standen. Naja, aber war geil!

Was die Marathons Anfang Okt angeht, so bin ich da in Urlaub und werd (wenn die Familie zustimmt) mal 2 - 3 Runden auf Mallorca drehen.

Wegen Nutscheid, mal schauen, wann ich Zeit hab und vor allem wann meine Beine wieder treten können, denn ich hab etwas viel gegeben am Sonntag.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. September 2005)

na, wie siehts aus ,geniesst keiner die schönen herbst sonnenstrahlen.falls ihr nicht das richtige rad habt,ich hätte da ein ghost mit komplett xt,wcs,mars super,maxxis usw. verschleißteile alle neu auch bremsbeläge(scheibe)


----------



## Beach90 (20. September 2005)

hallo , grüße aus der schääl sick von dreisel
bin heute endlich wieder zum trainieren gekommen ,trotz erkältung

wann kommt denn dein neues rädchen ? ich dachte du wolltest dein altes als winterrad behalten ...

lg max


----------



## Delgado (21. September 2005)

Hi Max,

Du kommst von der Côte D'Azur und bist erkältet   

Wohl zu lange leichtbekleidet an netten Französinnen rumgegraben   


Wenn ich bis Freitag 'ne Kurbelgarnitur bekomme können wir wieder auf Tour gehen.

Melde mich.





_________________________________________
Suche dringend Kurbelgarnitur, 4-kant, 175 mm, ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2005)

ich will sonntag teile des nutscheid marathons abfahren,oder vieleicht auch ganz fahren, 75 km.das wetter ist auch schon bestellt,also meldet euch.


----------



## Beach90 (23. September 2005)

hi , 
falls ich morgen die gabel bekomm würde ich am sonntag mitfahren , melde mich morgen abend nochmal . wann gedenkst du denn loszufahren ? ich muss ab 14 uhr auf die kirmes   

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2005)

wenn dann früh .wo ist denn kirmes.welche gabel.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2005)

wer ist eigentlich genauso  drauf ,weil ich habe immer www. sunshine live.de am laufen


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2005)

wer ist eigentlich genauso  drauf ,weil ich habe immer www.sunshine live.de am laufen


----------



## Beach90 (24. September 2005)

mhmm , ich dachte gegen halb 10 .
in eitorf ist doch kirmes ....


----------



## Beach90 (24. September 2005)

ich geh morgen rennrad fahren , 
die manitou x-vert hat zuviel federweg bzw. ist zu lang für meinen kurzen bremszug , darum muss ich erst den bremszug verlängern bis das ich wieder mountainbiken kann 
lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2005)

hallo was ist denn los fährt keiner mehr,morgen fahre ich ca 1,5 std durch den leuscheider wald ,ganz locker ca 12 uhr,sonntag bin ich beim langenberg marathon,obwohl ich diese woche krank war (fieber),mal sehen was noch geht (fährt)und ihr?
@beach was macht deine skareb,ich habe meine nach dem ersten rennen abgeschossen,ich fahre nächstes jahr eine reba world cup


----------



## Beach90 (1. Oktober 2005)

hallo pierre , 
keine ahnung , wann die skareb wiederkommt , muss mal den bonnekessel fragen , wird hoffentlich aber nichtmehr solange dauern. mein vater ist bald  im urlaub , und falls ich diese woche die gabel wiederbekomm würde ich gerne in herdorf mitfahren , du fährst dort sicherlich ja auch mit , könntest du mich vielleicht mitnehmen ? 
so ich hab jetzt 2 wochen ferien , werde mich jetzt intensiv auf den ckaka cup vorbereiten   

lg max 


ps : herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich , ich wusste gar nicht das du geburtstag hattest ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2005)

mit herdorf muß ich mal sehen ,kann sein das ich mit dem rad hinfahre.
gestern war ich beim langenberg marathon ,es war eine schöne schlammschlacht,bin auch ganz zufrieden,obwohl ich die woche ziemlich erkältet war.
am sonntag ist beim tv rosbach abschlußfahrt.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2005)

ja , in langenberg war schlammschlacht , hatte ich hier schon anderswo gelesen.
herdorf will ich auf jeden fall fahren , werde wohl mit dem zug dahin fahren , hoffentlich ist diese beschissene gabel dann wieder da!
hab heute übrigends die hausrunde (rennrad) in 1:22 geschafft   
fährt marcel auch mit ?


----------



## Beach90 (5. Oktober 2005)

wer hat denn bock morgen mit mir ne runde zu drehen ?


----------



## jof (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, heiße Jo bin erst 12 und neu hier. Kann mir jemand ne gute DVD mit Sprüngen und so empfehlen? Wohne in Scheuerfeld und da hier jemand aus Herdorf schreibt meine Frage: Wo kann ich zw. Siegen und Köln günstig Bike Sachen kaufen (Trikot usw. FOX oä.) Vielen Dank für euren Tipp. Jof
[email protected]


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Oktober 2005)

wann wo und mit welchem rad


----------



## Beach90 (5. Oktober 2005)

mtb - vorbereitung auf herdorf - dreisel bushaltestelle 
uhrzeit wann dir recht ist , ich weiss ja nicht wielange du arbeiten musst , kannst marcel auch gern mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (6. Oktober 2005)

*--- BITTE AUGEN OFFEN HALTEN ---* 
ich habe mal wieder meine luftpumpe verloren , 
eine silberne kleine pumpe der firma toppeak 

finderlohn : ein powerriegel oder was auch immer 

lg max


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> finderlohn : ein powerriegel oder was auch immer
> 
> lg max



Dann lieber ein Fichtengedicht


----------



## mike_tgif (7. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> *--- BITTE AUGEN OFFEN HALTEN ---*
> ich habe mal wieder meine luftpumpe verloren ,
> eine silberne kleine pumpe der firma toppeak
> 
> ...


 
Wann und wo hast DU sie verloren? 
Am letzten Montag hat mir in der Nähe von Alferzhagen jemdand eine silberne Luftpumpe vor die Nase gehalten und gefragt, ob ich sie verloren hätte.
Könnte das Deine gewesen sein?

Den Powerriegel könntest Du seinem weißen Schäferhund bestimmt anbieten.


----------



## Beach90 (9. Oktober 2005)

... die pumpe werde ich wohl irgendwo in der leuscheid verloren haben.

mist ich bin heute beim rennrad fahren gestürzt , kleines loch in der hose aber ne riesen schürfwunde am oberschenkel 

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2005)

wie war den die abschlußfahrt beim tv rosbach


----------



## Beach90 (10. Oktober 2005)

och ja abschlussfahrt war ganz nett , waren endlich mal wieder viele leute und bis auf meinen sturz war auch alles gut    ,vorallem die gulaschsuppe   

sag mal , wievielter biste jetzt eigentlich geworden in herdorf ? ich war ja schon etwas enttäuscht vom 5ten aber eigentlich wusste ich das es dort nix gibt , naja hätte ich wenigstens mein eigenes rad gahbt , dann wär ich bestimmt noch 4 geworden ( 1 sek . rückstand  )   

der bonne meinte die ölpatrone in der skareb kostet 70 euro und dazu noch versand und so´n schiss , da überleg ich mir doch gerade ob ich mir nicht besser ne gebrauchte gabel bei ebay hole... was meinst en du dazu ? 
weisst du zufällig jemanden der ne  weisse gabel über hat ?


----------



## Lipoly (10. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> weisst du zufällig jemanden der ne  weisse gabel über hat ?



Der Lars aus Hennef hat eine :-D und die ist auchnet teuer und gibt es mit remote lockout

Im Bikemarkt ist ne Big Ego von Magura!! Die hat kein Lockout,ist nicht weis aber sieht sau cool aus

lars


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2005)

ich war 5.in herdorf,bei einer sen1.wertung war das rang 2 hinter bonne.
ich hatte einen richtig guten tag,obwohl ich mit dem winterrad gefahren bin.
eine weiße gabel wüsste ich jetzt nicht,aber du hast doch noch eine x vert oder


----------



## Beach90 (10. Oktober 2005)

ja , aber die wollte ich eigentlich nicht in ghost einbauen , bzw. habe es schon gemacht und dabei gemerkt das der vordere bremszug zu kurz ist  
sag mal wie hast du (bzw. marcel) eigentlich das gewinde in in die gabel bekommen ? also das gewinde wo ich die kralle festdrehe ...

@lars :  ich fahre cc ! *grrr*


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Oktober 2005)

du mußt einfach eine a-head kralle hinein drücken ,ca 1 cm unterhalb der schnitt kante vom schaft,aber wenn sie einmal drin istkriegst du sie nicht mehr raus höchstens mit gewalt bis unten durch hauen,gibts in jedem guten bikeladen für 5 euro,ganz einfach.du mußt sie gerade einsetzen sonst ist die a-head kapp schief drauf
eine längere leitung an die magura zu montieren ist deutlich günstiger als eine neue gabel,und die x vert ist keine schlechte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. Oktober 2005)

guten abend,
wer hat den lust sich mit mir zusammenzuschließen als "team windeck" oder sowas für den winterpokal ? wir brauchen 4 leute ....
pierre wie sieht es aus ? 
wer hat sonst noch interesse ? 

max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Cheetah (16. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> guten abend,
> wer hat den lust sich mit mir zusammenzuschließen als "team windeck" oder sowas für den winterpokal ? wir brauchen 4 leute ....
> pierre wie sieht es aus ?
> wer hat sonst noch interesse ?
> ...


Hi,
machen wir doch ein Team *'Leuscheid'*, dann pass ich auch dazu.


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> guten abend,
> wer hat den lust sich mit mir zusammenzuschließen als "team windeck" oder sowas für den winterpokal ? wir brauchen 4 leute ....
> pierre wie sieht es aus ?
> wer hat sonst noch interesse ?
> ...



Wie einfallslos *Team Windeck*.

Denk Dir ma was allgemeineres aus damit ich da reinpasse.


----------



## Postmann (17. Oktober 2005)

wie wäre es mit "Nutscheid Riders" ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. Oktober 2005)

Team "IBC Steppenghost"


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Team "IBC Steppenghost"



.. oder CanyonTrek
.. CannonKlein ...
... KonaScott ...


 

Tolle Idee


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Idee



Dann schlag doch was besseres vor


----------



## volker k (25. Oktober 2005)

@ Beach 90


Hallo Max.

Wie war denn der Chaka Cup ohne Vorderradbremse bzw falschem Bremshebel. hast du ohne V order Bremse gebremst oder wie hast du das gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (25. Oktober 2005)

woher weisst du das ? *grrr*


wer hat sich denn da wieder verplappert ?


----------



## volker k (25. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> woher weisst du das ? *grrr*
> 
> 
> wer hat sich denn da wieder verplappert ?




Sag ich nicht    ( Ich muß doch meine Info Quelle schützen )


----------



## Beach90 (25. Oktober 2005)

jaja der lukas .... 
so das beweisfoto :  





geiles rennen , letzte runde hinterradbremse blockiert , hat mich mindestens einen platz gekostet  -> platz 6  
naja , aber auch mit schwachen bremsen lässt sich bremsen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Oktober 2005)

hallo leute ich bin soeben von rügen wieder gekommen,es war eine schöne abwechslung da ich kein rad bei hatte,ich bin jeden morgen eine stunde gelaufen,auch wenn es langweilig ist,nächstes mal aber mit bike,dort gibt es einige trails.
winterpokal bin ich dabei,die letzten 2 jahre war ich immer sehr weit vorne dabei,team name wurde ich sagen etwas mit nutscheid da jeder hier fahren kann,im winter sind die wege gut zu fahren,und man kann einen zentralen treffpunkt ausmachen.
schade das ich beim ersten chaka cup rennen nicht fahren konnte,die strecke kenne ich nur im trockenen zustand.
morgen will ich aufs bike ist da etwas


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2005)

hallo pierre , ich hoffe du hattest nen guten urlaub.
sagmal , weisst du wann und wo die rosbacher morgen fahren ? die sind alle unerrichbar , oder sollen wir en bisschen zusammen fahren ?

lg max 


team geht nur mit vier leuten  ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Oktober 2005)

rennrad wäre interessant ich denke die fahren ,wenn, um 10 ab rosbach.wir können ja hinfahren und wenn keiner da ist wechseln wir aufs mtb und ab in denn leuscheider wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2005)

nee rennrad ist gerade betriebsunfähig , bei mir geht nur mtb! 
dieser doofe radon rahmen ist nurnoch am knacken , aber der neue ist schon "fast" gekauft  


sollen wir uns morgen um 9: 15 mit dem MTB an der BHS in dreisel treffen , ich denke die rosabcher werden mtb fahren und zwar ab 9.30 , aber ich ruf vorher dann den zato mal an und frag wo die sich treffen. falls ich den nicht erreiche , können wir ja eigenes programm machen. 

was machst du eigentlich am dienstag (feiertag)  ? lust hier mitzufahren , ich werde mit dem rad von siegburg durch´s siegtal zurück fahren link


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2005)

achso ... uhrumstellen nicht vergessen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Oktober 2005)

ja 9.15 bin ich da


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2005)

heute morgen klappt nicht ich fahre erst am nachmittag


----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2005)

ok , ist in ordnung


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2005)

Mann war das heute eine Schöne Tour in und um Windeck herum!  

Habe aber den Max heute garnicht gesehen! Okay so viele Biker habe wir ja auch nicht getroffen! 

Und erst die Heimreise durch Siegtal was für ein Wetterchen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2005)

warst du heute in windeck unterwegs ?

bin heute 50 km in 6 std. gefahren , habe mich dreimal verplappert   
so gewinn ich auch noch den winterpokal


----------



## Redking (30. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> warst du heute in windeck unterwegs ?
> 
> bin heute 50 km in 6 std. gefahren , habe mich dreimal verplappert
> so gewinn ich auch noch den winterpokal



Also ich habe 77 Kilometer in sechs Stunden geschafft!   

Und so gewinne ich den zweiten Platz!   

Der erste ist doch eh vergeben oder wirst du mehr als 500 Stunden Radfahren?  


Letzte Woche waren es über 45 Punkte!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2005)

also klaus , mal unter uns ,die gemeinte person  ist jetzt halt in nem alter wo man auch schonmal 500 stunden für ne kleine runde braucht , ist klar das die schnellen leute schlecht beim winterpokal abschneiden   



ps. der thread war öffentlich ,oder ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (31. Oktober 2005)

^^dass du dabei bloß die Gabel nicht überanspruchst, sonst kauf ich die net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (31. Oktober 2005)

...nene ,die bekommt täglich streicheleinheiten


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2005)

hallo wie war das lange we,ich war heute im nistertal,4std 82 km 1150 hm,durch den regen der letzten nacht war es eine riesen schlammschlacht,das muß wiederholt werden.am sonntag ist erst einmal chaka cup


----------



## Beach90 (1. November 2005)

ach du depp , hättest bei den tomburgern mitfahren sollen , war eine sau geile tour , und ich habe mal wieder neue ecken von windeck kennengelernt , wir müssen die tour mal unbedingt nach fahren , das lohnt sich wirklich.
hier gibt es sogar trails , die es gar nicht gibt   

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2005)

ich konnte erst ab 12 uhr fahren


----------



## Beach90 (1. November 2005)

kommst du eigentlich am donnerstag ? oder mache wieder das vereintreffen blau ?   
der walter hat mich eben noch mit dem auto im dunkelen bis nach dattenfeld eskortiert. 
echt ich muss dir mal so´n paar geile sachen hier zeigen , ich glaube ich muss morgen direkt wieder ne tour machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2005)

donnerstag bin ich da ,marcel meldet sich dann beim tv an.
morgen werde ich nur laufen.


----------



## Beach90 (7. November 2005)

maaaan war das geil in kottenheim   
die strecke und endlich hatte ich auch mal keine pannen ... traumhaft
@ pierre : hast du schon  bilder vom rennen gefunden ?

was ist das denn nächstes wochenende in köln für ein rennen ? gibt´s da irgendwo mal ein link zum verein/rennen ...?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2005)

bilder von kottenheim gibt es erst mitte der woche.
unter www.radteampulheim.de gibts infos zum rennen in köln , der marcel will auch dorthin, könnt ihr ja dann zusammen fahren.
bist du beim wp dabei.


----------



## Beach90 (8. November 2005)

das rennen ist erst ab 18 , städter ,bürokraten alles nur theoretiker  ist doch unglaublich !
winterpokal mach ich mit 
ich denke wir werden jetzt öfters punktesammeltouren machen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. November 2005)

Beach, ich denke dass ich am Montag nicht zum Training gehen werde, die Hauptschule wird schließlich nicht umsonst wegen der Krätze für ein paar Tage geschlossen....

KGB


----------



## Beach90 (13. November 2005)

ah dann ist es ja in ordnung , denn ich wüsste nicht wie ich meinen anzug so schnell wieder trocken bekommen sollte , der ist noch in der wäsche.
oh nein , ich habe morgen in der grundschule in herchen sport , da regiert jaauch die krätze :kotz: 
hast du den cantisockel endlich los bekommen ? sonst bestell doch einfach einen neuen das kommt glaube ich, auch dem carsten entgegen 

@ pierre : wie war die vereinmeisterschaft? 
              wie hat marcel in köln angeschnitten ? 

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2005)

der duathlon lief sehr gut für mich,start ziel sieg.und als einzigster unter eine stunde.marcel war nicht in köln,aber der bonne er wurde 3. beim crossrennen


----------



## Beach90 (13. November 2005)

ach duathlon , ich glaube die dagmar sagte das seinen die vereinsmeisterschaften vom WSG 
wieso ist den der marcel heute nicht mit den rosbachern gefahren ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2005)

keine ahnung warum der marcel nicht gefahren ist,ich glaub er war nachmittags mtb fahren.
jetzt ist erstmal rennpause,leider.am 27.11. ist in wiehl ein volkslauf,da kann man schön mit dem mtb hin, laufen und dann wieder zurück.marcel kommt auch mit


----------



## Beach90 (13. November 2005)

wieviele km müsste ich dort denn laufen ? 
meinste das würde ich durchhalten wenn ich bei so nem quatsch mitmach? 
werde morgen dann wohl mal laufen gehen ....

fährst du morgen ,oder gehst du laufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2005)

was ist denn an laufen quatsch,das bringt dich weiter,damit trainierst du die spritzigkeit und ausdauer.
laufen können wir da 7 oder 11 km.danach fallen wir übers kuchen buffet her und dann zürück,ich denke es sind ca 35 km bis da hin


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2005)

hier gibt es noch infos www.tus08.de
morgen werde ich rennrad fahren und danach nochlaufen


----------



## Beach90 (13. November 2005)

wann gehst du denn rennrad fahren ? 
wenn du nix dagegen hast komm ich mit ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2005)

da ich morgen frei habe werde ich morgens fahren aber wir können zusammen laufen der marcel müßte auch mal anfangen zu laufen


----------



## Beach90 (13. November 2005)

naja , werde dann wohl morgen noch ein paar rennrad kilometer allein hinblättern , denn ab dinestag soll´s ja wieder schlechtes wetter geben   
ich muss mir erstmal ne lange laufhose besorgen , schuhe hab ich schon ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. November 2005)

ich werde morgen mal die strecke nach wiehl abfahren,ich denke mal das es ca 35 km sind,es wird aber viel straße bei sein.wenn alles gut läuft fahre ich um 13 uhr los


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ...... denn ab dinestag soll´s ja wieder schlechtes wetter geben



Hoffentlich treibst Du Dich dann nicht wieder in Pornokinos rum   

Wieso lassen die Dich da überhaupt rein?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2263198&postcount=17


----------



## Beach90 (15. November 2005)

ich war jung und brauchte das geld ^^

so für alle die lust haben ein schönes stück heimat zu sehen 
Die neue Windeck -last minute biking tour  

uu. wird lángsam gefahren wegen den winterpokalpunkten


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war jung und brauchte das geld ^^
> 
> so für alle die lust haben ein schönes stück heimat zu sehen
> Die neue Windeck -last minute biking tour
> ...



Da steht schnell ...


----------



## Beach90 (15. November 2005)

für die leute die nicht so auf die wp-punkte achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2005)

gut möglich das ich samstag mitfahre,ich hoffe das wetter spielt mit,ich denke der marcel kommt dann auch ,sein tempo ist dann das maß.
sonntag konnen wir uns den leichtathleten anschließen,mit dennen bin ich noch nicht gefahren.könnte sehr lustig werden,die legen sich oft auf den waldboden.


----------



## Beach90 (17. November 2005)

genau pierre , nimm den marcel mal ruhig mit , der wird seinen spass haben , ist nämlich ordentlich teschnik drin , sonntag hatte ich auch vor mit den leichtatlethen zu fahren , war schon letzte woche sehr lustig   

es soll sogar trocken bleiben   

*Nochmal für alle : es gibt eine  LMB - TOUR in Windeck am Samstag bei schönem wetter*

---->   Hier anmelden   <-----


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2005)

huhu pierre, 
kommst du denn morgen zusammen mit dem marcel ? 
soll ich an der bushaltestelle auf euch warten ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. November 2005)

ja wir sind da,ca 11.45 uhr.mal sehen wer noch kommt,das wetter wird ja sehr gut.


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2005)

ok , kannst ja noch ein paar leuten bescheid sagen 
bis morgen 
max


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2005)

Max, 

änderst Du die Startzeit nochmal oder kann ich die Kiste jetzt ausmachen?


----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2005)

morgen zusammen , 
die startzeit bleibt um 12 uhr in schladern am bahnhof ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

gut, der marcel und ich werden jetzt erst mal laufen,dann sehen wir uns gleich.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

hallo,schöne tour heute,außer alte römerstraße,ich hoffe michael ist gut heim gekommen,zwei singel trails waren neu für mich.der marcel war total unterzuckert ,zum glück sind wir noch bei meinem schwiegervater vorbei gefahren denn die letzten 3 km hätte er sonst ohne das stück schoki nicht mehr mitbekommen,zu hause habe ich ihm einen glühwein mit lebkuchen gegeben danach hatte er wieder farbe im gesicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2005)

na dann haben wir ja alle überlebt , oder  ?   
doch , mir hats auch ganz gut gefallen , obwohl es doch etwas sehr kalt war .


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

morgen wirds kalt,heute war es doch ok.solten die leichtathlen morgen nicht fahren ,fahren wir rennrad der marcel kann dann mein rennrad haben,und wir fahren um 10 uhr zum berliner platz


----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2005)

gute idee , dann kann ich mein neues mal richtig einweihen


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

wir haben doch winterpause,da fährt man langsam,oder?


----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2005)

ich meinte das nur , weil ich erst 30 km mit diesem gefährt gefahren bin ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

melde dich morgen bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. November 2005)

@Beach,
bin heut mitm Carsten ne Tour gefahren, der hat ja jetzt sein Rad wieder. Wir sind die üblichen Trails in der Umgebung abgefahren, dann noch Richtung Geilhausen zu den Schanzen im Wald und im Dunkeln zurück, wurd dann ordentlich kalt   
Sach mir bescheid wenn der Höffer die Cantis da hat.

Gruß KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

du "drückeberger" kannst ja auch mal bei uns mitfahren ,oder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2005)

was ist eigentlich mit postman und silverraider aus windeck


----------



## KGBKamikaze (20. November 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> du "drückeberger" kannst ja auch mal bei uns mitfahren ,oder?



Hm ne ich fahr eigentlich nur so zum Spaß n bissgen rum, nicht wettkampforientiert.

Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2005)

hallo pierre ,
um 9.15 an der bushaltestelle treffen wir uns, mit dem mtb


----------



## Redking (20. November 2005)

Hallo Max,
das mit der Geldübergabe hat geklappt, der Kurier war pünktlich!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,schöne tour heute,außer alte römerstraße,ich hoffe michael ist gut heim gekommen,zwei singel trails waren neu für mich.der marcel war total unterzuckert ,zum glück sind wir noch bei meinem schwiegervater vorbei gefahren denn die letzten 3 km hätte er sonst ohne das stück schoki nicht mehr mitbekommen,zu hause habe ich ihm einen glühwein mit lebkuchen gegeben danach hatte er wieder farbe im gesicht.



Dito,

habe gerade noch rechtzeitig umgedreht.
War im Halbdunkeln zu Hause   

Mit 24 Punkten (netto).

Gruß & bess demnäächst.

Michael


----------



## Postmann (21. November 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> was ist eigentlich mit postman und silverraider aus windeck



Hi,

ich würd gern mal mitkommen, aber da ich Familie (Frau und 2 Jahre alte Tochter) hab, fahre ich meistens dann, wenn die Zeit es zulässt und das ist seeehhr unterschiedlich und meistens spontan. Ich fahre zwar fast jedes WE aber dann halt von jetzt auf gleich. ;-)

Aber ich möcht auf jeden Fall mal mitfahren und mehr von der Gegend kennenlernen. Ich "Plan" das mal mit meiner Frau und sag mal wann ich Zeit hab.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2005)

@max  ich werde morgen die riegel bestellen,ich wollte noch mal wissen ob du welche willst,werde dann gemischt bestellen,10 banane 10 erdbeer schoko,und 10 vanille


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2005)

also ich wollte vanille haben , würde aber auch nach belieben mischen , also bekommt jeder 10 einer sorte ....

übrigends mit dem geschenk weiss ich echt nicht wie ihr auf so´n quatsch kommt , wie man ne einfach frage falsch verstehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. November 2005)

wenn du nur vanille willst, kein problem,bestelle ich dann so,ich habe auch lieber nur schoko erdbeer.morgen werde ich nochmal laufen,falls du lust hast ca 16 uhr


----------



## Beach90 (21. November 2005)

ne mischen ist schon in ordnung , hatten wir ja glaube ich auch so ausgemacht , zudem hat man ein bisschen mehr abwechselung.
wieso seit ihr gestern eigentlich nicht mitgefahren ? war hammer lustig , da der dieter uns die geilsten wege überhauptgezeigt hat ...war dass´n spass   

habe morgen früh frei und werde wohl ca. 2 stunden rennrad fahren gehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2005)

ich habe denn termin für denn nutscheid marathon 2006,am ersten we im august (5-6. 8.)


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe denn termin für denn nutscheid marathon 2006,am ersten we im august (5-6. 8.)



http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de/modules.php?name=Kalender&op=view&eid=1


----------



## mike_tgif (23. November 2005)

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit war der Countdown noch auf einen Zieltermin am 02.Juni ausgerichtet  (oder konnte ich nicht rechnen???)


Sei's drum - jedenfalls beste Voraussetzungen dafür, dass wir nicht so eine Mocke wie beim letzten Mal unter den Stollen (und auch sonstwo) haben werden.


----------



## Postmann (23. November 2005)

Na, da bin ich aber froh, denn die erste Aussage war 28.05. und da hat meine Frau Geburtstag und ich hätte daheim bleiben müssen!!!

Bin ja mal gespannt, wo die Strecke lang geht. Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. November 2005)

@Beach,
sei um 17:10 Uhr am Bahnhof, und nimm regenklamotten mit, auf der Rückfahrt dürfte es nass werden, wenn wir Pech haben schon während der Hinfahrt...

Gruß KGB


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. November 2005)

Sooo, morgen kommt mein Downhillreifen mal richtig in Action 
Starker Schneefall, bereits 2cm, dwd warnt vor weiteren 5-10cm.

Also geh ich morgen natürlich fahn   

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2005)

man ich bin heute mal en stündchen im schnee gefahren , das ist ja echt geil    aber weiter als ohmbach bin ich nicht gekommen


@ pierre, 
sind die riegel schon da ?!? 
kommt ihr morgen mit zum mountainbiken , wobei ich gar nicht weiss ob die bei schnee überhaupt fahren ....

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2005)

die riegel sind unterwegs,morgen wollte ich eigentlich nach wiehl fahren um dort zu laufen aber der lauf wird um eine woche verschoben ,was ich morgen fahre und wann entscheide ich kurzfristig.


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2005)

@ Max,

habe gerade erfahren, dass ein Kollege von mir Lehrer an Deiner Schule wird    

Also Obacht!

Bei schlechter Führung kann ich meinen langem Arm bis in Dein Klassenzimmer ausstrecken


----------



## Beach90 (1. Dezember 2005)

oh , wann kommt der werte herr denn ? 
wie heisst er denn ?


----------



## Delgado (1. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> oh , wann kommt der werte herr denn ?
> wie heisst er denn ?



Kommt in Kürze.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Dezember 2005)

@beach
Wie viel wollt der Höffer eigentlich für die Cantis haben?


----------



## Beach90 (1. Dezember 2005)

6 euro 
+ einen dafür das ich die dinger einfetten und einbauen musste
....( es lebe der kapitalismus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> 6 Euro
> + einen dafür das ich die dinger einfetten und einbauen musste
> ....( es lebe der kapitalismus)



Muaha ne das sixpack hat den einen euro mit eingeschlossen   Mal ehrlich, das einbauen von Cantis benötigt kaum 2 min 
6 Euro is ja eh schon Wucher für Cantis, wo ich doch so in Geldnot bin


----------



## Beach90 (1. Dezember 2005)

... und dann noch die teure prüfung   
weiss wer wo ich billig einen SRAM rocket  trigger schalthebel 3 fach, für links bekomme ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Dezember 2005)

klick


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Dezember 2005)

@ beach die riegel sind da,wenn du zeit hast kannst du sie morgen abend holen.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2005)

ok mache ich ... 
bis heute abend dann
lg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Dezember 2005)

Grr beach ich lass voerst nichts mehr bei dir einbauen.
Vor ein paar Wochen hast du den Seilzug! der Vorderradbremse so locker angeschraubt, dasser mir plötzlich einfach durchgerutscht ist. Wäre das auf nem Trail passiert   
Dazu kommt jetzt noch das mit den Bremsen, das mit den Cantis, die Bremse funktioniert nun vorn und hinten nicht mehr, und letztenendes habe ich wieder die Reperaturkosten zu zahlen.... 


kgb......


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2005)

ich hab dir gestern doch genau das problem geschildert...
...aber wenn du es besser kannst !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab dir gestern doch genau das problem geschildert...
> ...aber wenn du es besser kannst !



Geschildert? Du hast mir son Buch ine Hand gedrückt und hast gesagt:lern das!
Einen Seilzug kann ich gewiss "besser" anziehen, alles andere habe ich nie behauptet.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2005)

ich hab dir gesagt das ich mich mit den V-brakes nicht auskenne ( was das mit dem zug allerdings nicht entschuldigt  ) und du dich gerne in die technik einlesen kannst , weil ich dir das ding nicht zertrümmern will ,bzw ich es besser finde wenn du sie sir selbst kaputtschraubst . die gabel ist top eingebaut , da kannste auch nix sagen , nur mit dem sockel das ist ******** , darum klappt das auch nicht mit der v-brake  
kannst  nächstes mal dir gerne die gabel von nem händler einbauen lassen , das kostet zwar 30 euro  und du hast jemanden den nach belieben anmotzen kannst . 

LG und schönes Wochenende !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> 30 euro




5, dafür sicher




			
				Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> und du hast jemanden den nach belieben anmotzen kannst .
> 
> 
> Ist dann nicht nötig, wo kein kein Schaden, dort kein Kläger
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2005)

zeig mir den händler der für 5 euro ne gabel einbaut...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> zeig mir den händler der für 5 euro ne gabel einbaut...



Aus Richtung Hamm bei Ortseingang erste rechts, erstes Haus auf der rechten Seite, nennt sich auch Pahnke!
5 Euro damals für die mz comp, obwohl sie nicht bei ihm bestellt wurde


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

wer hätte denn interesse am samstag rennrad fahren zu gehen ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2005)

warum willst du das rad verkaufen,was gibt es denn dann für ein rad.


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

..hab da etwas in aussicht!

freuste dich auch schon auf miriam´s party ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2005)

wird bestimmt ganz lustig,wann willst du denn am samstag fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2005)

dachte so ab 12 , wird nämlich bestimmt was länger am freitag


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2005)

ich werde heute schon früher fahren,da ich heute nachmittag noch weg muß,setzte mich dann gleich aufs mtb,und fahre richtung hamm.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Dezember 2005)

ist zwar schon spät(oder früh ) ich fahre morgen um 10 uhr ab dreisel,auch straße wenn es sein muß, da der max sein mtb nicht fahrbar hat,ihm schicke ich noch eine private pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2005)

merkt euch schon mal diese seite.
www.tune-frm-cup.de
die neue rennserie in unser gegend.


----------



## Beach90 (12. Dezember 2005)

grüss dich pierre , 
weiss man schon die termine oder stehen die noch nicht 100 % !?!
sind auch räder an denen kein extremer leichtbau praktiziert wurde zulässig ?   
lg max


----------



## Lipoly (12. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> sind auch räder an denen kein extremer leichtbau praktiziert wurde zulässig ?
> lg max



Ich stelle dir gerne mein Stinky zu verfügung!    

lars


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2005)

die termine stehen fest ,können wir aber erst nächste woche bekannt geben


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2005)

unter www.tune-frm-cup.de gibt es jetzt die termine zur neuen rennserie


----------



## Beach90 (18. Dezember 2005)

...die daily -soap zum TUNE-FRM cup ist ja geil ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Dezember 2005)

ja,ganz nett.aber ich kenne schon alles.ich war zwei tage in bad marienberg zum iceman training, dort liegt eine menge schnee.


----------



## Postmann (21. Dezember 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> unter www.tune-frm-cup.de gibt es jetzt die termine zur neuen rennserie



Na, das hört sich ja gut an, eine Rennserie in unserer Nähe, da werde ich natürlich gern dran teilnehmen und freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2005)

2006 haben wir einiges in der nähe, was man fahren kann.hinzu kommt ja dann noch der nutscheid marathon. ich werde 06 von ende januar bis ende oktober ca 25 bis 30 rennen fahren.
eifel mosel cup, tune-frm-cup, chaka cup teils denn nrw cup und einige marathons.


----------



## Postmann (22. Dezember 2005)

Ja, ich werd auch 06 mal loslegen, aber letztes Jahr in Plettenberg war mein erstes Rennen, daher will ich 2006 so um die 10 - 15 fahren. 

Aber Nutscheid und tune-frm sind schon 6. Dann starte ich die Saison in Sundern und will auch wieder nach Plettenberg.

Mal sehen, was sonst noch so im Umkreis von 100 km sich tut.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

sundern ist sehr gut,allerdings ist am tag darauf das finale vom chaka cup in bad marienberg, dort ist dann auch die rheinland pfalz meisterschaft,mein absolutes ziel.
denn p-weg darf man nicht verpassen,wobei ich gerne die 3etappen fahrt in daun mit machen will.


----------



## Beach90 (22. Dezember 2005)

ich habe bis jetzt 25 rennen und 1 wo der termin nochnit feststeht.
ich weiss nicht ob ich EMC fahren soll .... ( dann sind es noch ein paar mehr ) 
lohnt sich die lange anfahrt ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

der emc hat die besten strecken und große starterfelder,es lohnt sich auf jedenfall.besonders die strecken in bekond und zell.
@ beach was meinst du mit 25 rennen. ist das die anzahl der rennen die du fahren willst oder termine die du bisher hast?
was macht dein rad verkauf?
@ postmann es gibt da noch den bike biathlon, und denn duathlon in niedererbach in unser nähe


----------



## Postmann (22. Dezember 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @ postmann es gibt da noch den bike biathlon, und denn duathlon in niedererbach in unser nähe



Also Duathlon ist nicht so meins, denn was laufen angeht, so bin ich froh 5km zu überstehen!!    Aber was ist "bike Biathlon"? Ich hab keinen Waffenschein.


----------



## Beach90 (22. Dezember 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist "bike Biathlon"? Ich hab keinen Waffenschein.


genau das hatte ich mich letztes jahr auch gefragt .... aber bike biathlon ist so ziemlich mit das lustigste was man machen kann , schießen können musst du dafür nicht , ich bin letztes jahr noch mit 8 fehlschüssen ( = 8 strafminuten)  2 geworden   

@ pierre : natürlich 25 termine an denen ich teilnehme 
das bike ist noch zu verkaufen .... für 750 euro.... !!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

der bike biathlon ist mal eine lustige abwechslung,es läuft so ab 
du fährst 3 runden a 5km mtb dazwischen je 5 schuß kleinkaliber auf 50 m jeder fehlschuß gibt eine strafminute. das alles ist in altenkirchen am schützenhaus, ist eine nette kleine famielre veranstaltung  am 27.8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (22. Dezember 2005)

Das ist ja geil, der 27.08. ist in meinem Kalender eingetragen!    

Also, nur zur Info, ich bin dann der Mountainbiker, den ihr im Wald mit Luftgewehr auf dem Rücken seht, ich übe und bringe dann meiner Frau nen Hasenbraten mit!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

wer fährt denn von euch über weihnachten mit dem bike,der marcel zieht durch,ich werde auch ein wenig zeit zum biken nutzen


----------



## Postmann (22. Dezember 2005)

ich vielleicht am Montag, wenn ich nicht noch zu Haus sitze und arbeite    

Sammstag hab ich meiner Frau eine 5 Gänge Menu versprochen, soll heißen bis Nachmittag steh ich in der Küche und Sonntag ist "Familientag" bei meinen Schwiegereltern.


----------



## Beach90 (22. Dezember 2005)

Postmann schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja geil, der 27.08. ist in meinem Kalender eingetragen!
> QUOTE]
> 
> vergess die ski nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

montag ist auch mein freier tag.ich werde sonntag denn ganzen tag kochen da bei uns die halbe familie ist.und samstag morgens könnte ich ca 1bis 2 stunden fahren


----------



## Beach90 (22. Dezember 2005)

am samstag rennrad ? 
da würde ich mich dann anschließen 

was man schon wann das EZF in niedererbach ist ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

samstag habe ich eigentlich zu wenig zeit daher lieber mtb aber mal sehen . montag könnte man ein tourchen machen,oben im leuscheider wald.
der termin fürs zeitfahren ist noch offen


----------



## Postmann (22. Dezember 2005)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> montag könnte man ein tourchen machen,oben im leuscheider wald.


Da würd ich jetzt spontan mal sagen "ja gern". Ich denke so 2-3 Stunden um die Mittagszeit? 11:00 Uhr?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

sehr gut, wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

ich würde vorschlagen in leuscheid,vor der bank. ich komme dann von dreisel hoch und bringe noch jemanden mit


----------



## Beach90 (22. Dezember 2005)

...wenn´s  nur der leuscheider wald ist , das schafft mein radl sogar auch noch .... 
ich guck mal ob ich komme ...


----------



## Postmann (22. Dezember 2005)

ja, Leuscheid vor der Bank ist super, dann hab ich nur 1km Anfahrtsweg!    

11:00 oder 12:00 Uhr am Montag den 26.12.??


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

von mir aus um 11 uhr. würde sagen wir fahren dann die wege auf halber höhe des irsertals in richtung weyerbusch dann zur mooshütte,hasselbach,werkhausen,nochmal mooshütte, kalkahütte,sieghöhenweg,herchen ,ohmbachtrail und zurück nach leuscheid


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2005)

habe die tour mal als termin eingetragen,vieleicht kommen ja noch einige die sich denn weihnachtsbraten wieder abfahren wollen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2005)

der marcel und ich werden morgen von 9 bis ca 11 uhr mtb fahren,wahrscheinlich 2mal den teil rund um dreisel der 2004 zum nutscheid marathon gehörte. abfahrt bei mir,aber recht locker da es ca 28 km mit 900 hm sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2005)

der marcel kommt nicht und ich habe mir heute 3 kilo angfuttert, bis morgen


----------



## Beach90 (25. Dezember 2005)

hi pierre , 
ich weiss noch nicht ob ich morgen komme , weil ich wohl essen gehen muss   
werde mich morgen so ab 2 auf´s mtb setzten , und wohl auch in die leuscheid fahren , naja vielleicht sieht man sich ja


lg und frohe weihnachten 
max


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2005)

dann sind wir nur noch zu zweit,schade.
zum glück spielt des wetter mit ist zwar kalt aber besser als kalt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2005)

ich sehe gerade wir sind kurz vor den 10000 hits das geht ja wohl noch vor 2006


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2005)

tut mir leid aber ich muß die tour absagen mir gehts nicht besonders,warum  auch immer.schade weil das wetter ist sehr gut.


----------



## Beach90 (26. Dezember 2005)

komme gerade aus der leuscheid zurück ,
war wohl nicht der einzigste , postman kam mir entgegen ,war aber leider nicht zu bremsen , alter racer ...


----------



## Postmann (27. Dezember 2005)

He Beach,

das warst Du???

Hättest Du doch was gesagt uoder wärst mir einfach vors Rad gefahren!    

Aber wie hast Du mich erkannt???

Allerdings bin ich auch erst um 12:00 Uhr los, denn ich habe am Sonntag mit meinem Schwager und meinem Schwiegervater zu viel Weihnachtsgeschenke (Rotwein und Himbeergeist) probiert, so dass ich erst um kurz vor 11 Uhr wach geworden bin. 

Aber da meine Frau mir einen Ciclomaster CM 436 geschankt hat, mußte ich den natürlich direkt ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Beach90 (27. Dezember 2005)

wolltest mal schauen ob das dingen auch 4 stellige pulswerte zeigen kann , ne ? 
hab dich natürlich am rad erkannt. war gestern echt viel los in der  leuscheid , die mussten wohl alle den weihnachtsbraten abwandern   

kleine frage an alle : welcher radhändler in der umgebung führt Truvativ ?!?


----------



## Postmann (27. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wolltest mal schauen ob das dingen auch 4 stellige pulswerte zeigen kann , ne ?



Ne, das nicht, aber es waren so die letzten Kilometer bis nach Haus und da wartete der Kuchen auf mich, dass gibt noch mal so einen richtigen Motivationsschub!    

Aber schade, hätte Dich gern mal kennengelernt. Wenn ich wieder ausfahre (vielleicht nächstes WE? oder auf jeden Fall am 07. oder 08.Jan) dann meld ich hier mal ne Tour an und würd mich freuen, wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten.


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wolltest mal schauen ob das dingen auch 4 stellige pulswerte zeigen kann , ne ?
> hab dich natürlich am rad erkannt. war gestern echt viel los in der  leuscheid , die mussten wohl alle den weihnachtsbraten abwandern
> 
> *kleine frage an alle : welcher radhändler in der umbegbung führt Truvativ ?!?*


Hallo Max,
Dirt-Metals in Siegburg.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (27. Dezember 2005)

klaus du alte litfassäule , 
naja wenn ich es sonst nirgends finde werde ich wohl zu dirt metals gehen.
können wir gerne machen , ich muss jetzt erstmal mein bike richtig gesund bekommen ...


----------



## Redking (27. Dezember 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> klaus du alte litfassäule ,
> naja wenn ich es sonst nirgends finde werde ich wohl zu dirt metals gehen.
> *können wir gerne machen , ich muss jetzt erstmal mein bike richtig gesund bekommen ...*


     

Hi Max.
Was brauchst du denn?
Bin gleich mal dort und kann nachfragen.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (27. Dezember 2005)

ich brauche ein innenlager für eine Truvativ Firex kurbel ( mit einbau ) .
habe eben einen örtlichen händler angerufen , der führt zu truvativ , hat aber leider schon sein laden dicht gemacht , also vielleicht sehen und ja bei dirt metals


----------



## Beach90 (31. Dezember 2005)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr , wünsche ich allen hier.
Auf ein gutes ,gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Januar 2006)

ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut ins neue jahr gekommen,ich wünsche allen eine gute saison und viele erfolge.ich war am we mal wieder im westerwald zum biken und silvester hab ich beim silvesterlauf in montabauer teilgenommen, 10 km mit ca 300 hm und viel schnee ca 650 läufer kammen ins ziel.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Januar 2006)

hallo , 
habe heute mein lauf-debüt gefeiert ( ..und jetzt muskelkater) 
leider musste ich alleine laufen , da marcel weil er ausschlafen wollte und mich 30 minuten
 bevor er laufen gehen möchte anrufen wollte  , ( ich habe natürlich die ganze zeit zuhause  gewartet wann der langschläfer aufsteht) 
gut miriam sagte mir dann eben das er auf meinen anruf gewartet hat. ja  naja vielleicht wird´s morgen was 

gut bin dann alleine los , bis zum bootsverleih und zurück ( müssten glaube ich so ca. 5 km sein)
 in grandiosen 24 minuten , keine ahnung ob´s schnell war ,
 war aber auf jeden fall mal eine neue interessante erfahrung.

habe mir eben neue bremsblöcke in meine scheibenbremse eingebaut,
 habe hinten die blöcke auch nocheinmal rausgenommen ,
da sie komische geräusche machten. 
bei genaueren betrachten stellte sich heraus , 
dass ein block noch komplett neu und der andere fast 
nicht mehr da war *grrr* und die dinger wurden vom händler eingebaut  

@pierre : kannst du mir bitte einmal ein paar termine von duathlons und volksläufen bis ende mai sagen ?
habe im netz nix gefunden

Lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2006)

volksläufe findest du unter www.leichtathletik.de dort kannst du dann in den jeweiligen bundesland termine anzeigen lassen.
28.1 kirchen anfang april herdorf ostern in ruppichterroth
duathlon habe ich noch nicht so viele da einige termine noch offen sind,die meisten sind auch über regional.anfang mai ist zb in niederwallmenach aber das ist noch hinter dornholzhausen,hilchenbach ist noch interessant,bei siegen da hab ich aber keinen termin.


----------



## kyromoto (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich ne mtb gruppe im tv rosbach, oder leute die sich regelmäsig hier aus der Gegend treffen zum biken?

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2006)

eine reine mtb gruppe gibts beim tv nicht, kannst aber gerne bei uns mitfahren sind zu dritt auch alles tv rosbach fahrer,wann wir fahren kannst du meistens hier sehen,die nächste tour wird morgen sein.
MORGEN EIN TOURCHEN ???
ein bekannter von denn westerwälder radsport freunden wollte noch mal mit mir biken, der marcel fährt auch mit,genaue zeit und treffpunkt gib ich noch bekannt,fahren können wir aber nur auf sparflamme bin seid mittwoch ziemlich erkältet


----------



## kyromoto (7. Januar 2006)

na lust hab ich auf jedenfall! Ich weiß aber nicht ob weder ich noch mein Bike fit ist! Werde mir dieses Frühjahr erstmal nen neues Bike kaufen. Aber was fahrt ihr den für Touren z.b. morgen?
Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger, aber ich will Spaß haben.

Oliver


----------



## Beach90 (7. Januar 2006)

wie gesagt es gibt die leichtatlethen vom tv rosbach ,treffpunkt ist sonntags um halb zehn , aber immer woanderes, ich kann ja gegen halb neuen mal posten wo wir uns treffen ,wenn du magst. ich denke das tempo wird für einen einfänger in ordnung sein.

lg max


----------



## kyromoto (7. Januar 2006)

Morgen werde ich nicht schaffen! Ich werde erstmal wieder gesund und dann werde ich mich demnächst mal an einer Tour beteildiegen. Hab auch noch nen Kumpel der auch mitfahren möchte! Werde mich dann aufjedenfall mal melden.

Aber wie lang sind denn die Touren die ihr fahrt! z.b.: letzte Tour wo seit ihr denn da lnag gefahren?

Oliver


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2006)

die touren sind immer verschieden,meist so 2 bis 4 stunden,entweder im leuscheid zwischen dem irsertal und weyerbusch bis zum siegtal, oder in der nutscheid bis hin nach eitorf ich fahre meistens richtung westerwald ins nistertal kroppacher schweiz.
der spaß steht bei uns auch im vordergrund daher werden keine trails ausgelassen,richtig harte fahrten als wettkampf training machen wir meist allein, das heist die touren kann jeder mitfahren das tempo ist recht ruhig.

MORGEN UM 9.30 UHR BEI MIR ABFAHRT 
es geht richtung nutscheid


----------



## Beach90 (7. Januar 2006)

pierre ,willste nicht mit den rosbacheren fahren ? ..wen ihr doch ehe kein wettkampftraining macht wegen krankheit etc.
wer kommt eigentlich alles zum neujahrsessen? 

@kgb: urlaub beendet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2006)

zu spät.der th.schneider kommt extra mit dem auto von altenkirchen runter.
zum essen komme ich natürlich, marcel auch.


----------



## kyromoto (7. Januar 2006)

hört sich ja echt spannend an. Aber ich denke ich muß auch erstmal nen neues Bike haben. Mit meinem komm ich nicht mehr so zurecht. Ist auch alt, hat keinerlei federung und das hintere radlager ist nicht mehr gut.
Aber ich werde sobald ich nen neues Bike hab mitfahren.

Ach ja wer kann mir den helfen beim Fahrrad kauf berraten.

Weiß auch nicht was ich so ausgeben muß.

Also ich weiß schon so viel ich möchte nen Touren MTB, denke ich. Will halt Touren fahren aber eben abseits der Strasse, aber auch auf dieser. Bequem soll es sein!
Der Höfer in Dattenfeld soll mein dealer werden. Oder eher abzuraten?
So und jetzt bitte zu bomben mir meinungen!

Oliver


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2006)

höfer ist gut dort bekommst du was du brauchst und es ist vom vorteil wenn der händler möglichst nah ist.es gibt dann noch von meinem ex verein der kalle.guckst du hier www.radsport-mertens.de in fluterschen bei altenkirchen,oder in waldbröl der hector


----------



## Beach90 (7. Januar 2006)

höffer kann ich nur wärmstens ans herz legen, der weiss wenigstens wovon er redet.
ansonsten , bike kannste bei mir kaufen , ich hatte es ne ganze zeit lang im bikemarkt , aber habe es wieder rausgestellt , schaus dir mal in der galerie an und mach mir bei interesse ein angebot.

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2006)

schöne tour heute ich hatte etwas mehr als 4 std 70 km 1300 hm,der marcel hat 2mal platt gefahren,natürlich hatte er keine pumpe dabei und natürlich auch keinen schlauch. im nutscheid lieg noch teilweise schnee und auch einiges an eis und es ist wie immer sehr schlammig.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2006)

hier ein tip, ich war heute beim zweirad feld.dort gibt es momentan ein gutes angebot für continental reifen, den premolar, den gabs ende der 90ger, bin ihn damals schon einige mal gefahren, er ist gut für schnee und schlamm nasse wiesen. für damalige verhältnisse war der reifen mit 630 gramm (ist ein faltreifen) leicht,heute natürlich nicht mehr aber es lohnt sich trotzdem.
feld verkauft ihn jetzt für 9,90 euro stück


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Januar 2006)

Von nun an bin ich auch dabei gruß Marcel


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Januar 2006)

Ich war Heute 90 minuten biken mit pierre Luftpumpe hatte ich auch dabei die contis kann ich nur empfehlen haben den test bestanden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2006)

ohne pumpe hätte ich dich auch nicht mitgenommen


----------



## Beach90 (10. Januar 2006)

ah ,endlich ist der marcel auch dabei ,glückwunsch 
ich schaue mal ob ich die nächsten tage nach st.augustin komme , so ein angebot lass ich mir nicht entgehen. 
ich war heute rennrad fahren imhausen , eitorf , ruppichteroth 

@kgb: urlaube zuende? kommste donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyromoto (10. Januar 2006)

hab grad mal geguckt du willst dein ghost se 9002 verkaufen? was fährst du denn jetzt?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (10. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @kgb: urlaube zuende? kommste donnerstag?



Ja, war Sonntag früh zuhause. Warum warst du am Montag nicht da? War der reinste Kindergarten, irgendwie auch mehr Eltern als Kinder, und dem Christoph war beim Mattenabbauen schlecht, sodass er sich setzen musste 

Am Donnerstag um 17:10 Uhr am Bahnhof?

lg
Patrick


----------



## Delgado (11. Januar 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> Von nun an bin ich auch dabei gruß Marcel



Hallo Marcel,

endlich online?

Hoffe wir fahren bald mal wieder zusammen.


Gruß


----------



## Beach90 (11. Januar 2006)

hi patrick , 
wusste nicht ob du noch lebst , darum hatte ich dich auch nicht angerufen , aber meine oma hatte 80 geburtstag und das ist für enkel ja ein pflichttermin.
aber donnerstag bin ich dabei
lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2006)

hallo wer hätte denn interesse am samstag eine schöne runde durch den leuscheid zu fahren ,so in etwa kalkahütte, mooshütte, ohmbach trail zwischen stop an der tanke in hasselbach usw. sonntag kann ich nicht da wir vom tv neujahrs essen haben (dort werde ich mir eine neue fettschicht anfressen)


----------



## Beach90 (11. Januar 2006)

ich hätte interesse , allerdings muss ich erst schauen das ich ein neues verschleißset bekomme,meins rattert nur noch.
allerdings habe ich samstag schule also ab 12 uhr wäre ok.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Januar 2006)

@ delgado. Ja würde ich auch gerne kanst ja wenn du zeit hast am samstag die tour vom pierre mitfahren.


@BEACH90. Wann kommt den dein neues rad schon was gehört.


@kyromoto. man kann bei uns auch mit einem älteren rad mitfahren ich bin auch erst seit einem halben jahr dabei also bis samstag ich bin übrigens auch ex rosbacher.


----------



## Beach90 (11. Januar 2006)

@ wruzel: nö ,keine ahnung!
@kyro und postman : fahrt doch mit , wir müssen uns schließlich mal richtig kennenlernen 

lg max


----------



## kyromoto (11. Januar 2006)

Samstag wäre schon okay!

Wie gesagt, mein Bike ist alt und ich nicht der fitteste (bin ein 100kg kind), aber ich kann ja mal kommen und wenns nicht mehr geht dann kann ich ja immer noch hinterher fahren!

Aber nicht lachen wenn ich mich mies anstelle!

Dann kann man ja auch vielliecht mal über Bikes sprächen. bebasichtige ja nen neues zu kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2006)

man könnte sich ja dann am drk heim in rosbach-roth treffen und von da aus nach leuscheid fahren


----------



## Postmann (12. Januar 2006)

Hi, ich wär gern dabei, will Euch ja nun auch endlich mal kennen lernen, aber Samstag bin ich schon im Leuscheider Wald mit nem Kumpel, aber nicht zum Radfahren, sondern um Bäume für den Ofen zu fällen   Ihr könnt vorbei kommen und mir helfen oder was zu trinken bringen!

Ich hab mir den Sonntag für ne Tour eingeplant.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Januar 2006)

@flämischer löwe. hallo pierre guck mal gerade auf die koblenzer seite gruß marcel


----------



## Delgado (12. Januar 2006)

kyromoto schrieb:
			
		

> !
> 
> Aber nicht lachen wenn ich mich mies anstelle!



Nö, das machen wir nur bei Beach.

Hab' immer Lach-Muskelkater


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Januar 2006)

@BEACH:
TRAINING heute fällt aus, Herr heldt hatte angerufen.

KGB


----------



## Beach90 (12. Januar 2006)

ja , ich weiss ,wollte ich dir eigentlich schon gestern gesagt haben.

@postman : was gäbe es denn zu trinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (12. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @postman : was gäbe es denn zu trinken?


 
Naja, ich danke ihr bringt was mit. Aber ich bin ja mit dem Auto da. ich stelle mich dann mit Iso Drinks und halben Bananen an den Wegesrand!!     Wenn Ihr wollt male ich auch ein Plakat oder lege einen Baum auf den Weg als zusätzliches Hindernis!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2006)

eine bratwurst und ein kaltes kölsch währe nicht schlecht, aber wir sind ja sportler, zumindest manchmal.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2006)

@kyro.willst du jetzt am samstag mitfahren,es geht darum, daß wir eine zeit ausmachen und den startort.
@beach.was ist mit dir,kassette und kette gekauft,mach nicht wieder dem höfer seinen kettennieter kaputt.
ich hätte noch einen tour vorschlag,und zwar eine reise wert ist die kartbahn in eichelhardt,zu niedererbacher zeiten haben wir dort immer tempotrainings einheiten gefahren.


----------



## Beach90 (12. Januar 2006)

@ pierre : woher kennst du denn schonwieder die geschichte von meinem ersten kettenniet erlebnis?  aber kettennieter hab ich ja selber  
kassette habe ich neu und kette auch ( SRAM und Connex) ,will hoffen das die sram kassette was gutes ist ( günstiger und leichter als LX) 
lass und doch zur eichelhardt fahren und danach bei postmann den bauch vollschlagen  ,  also mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich gleich , hauptsache es wird ne schöne lange trainingseinheit. allerdings würde es mir schon weiter helfen wenn ich mal endlich wüsste um wieviel uhr wir uns treffen wollen.


lg max


----------



## kyromoto (12. Januar 2006)

ja, denke das ich mitkomme! Wie gesagt bitte nicht soviel bei mir erwarten. Aber ich werde mein bestes geben.
War eben beim Höfer und hab mir quasi mein neues Bike ausgesucht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2006)

von mir aus um 12 uhr,geht aber auch früher.aber leuscheid lassen wir dann weg.


----------



## kyromoto (12. Januar 2006)

Mir ist das egal! Aber 12 ist okay, gerne auch um 11. Weiß jemand wie das wetter wird??
Was habt ihr den für Kleidung?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2006)

treffpunkt berliner platz in rosbach.wetter wird so sein wie heute also warm und winddicht anziehen.


----------



## Beach90 (12. Januar 2006)

ah , der höffer hatte von dir gesprochen , ich war gegen halb 6 da und er  meinte es käm einer noch später. was haste dir denn ausgesucht? eines von den zweien die dort standen (in silber) oder lässt du dir was aufbauen? 
ja ich freue mich schon auf samstag, muss mal schauen wie das mit der schule klappt , scheis_s_ tag der offenen tür 
hey, miriam kommt mit nach koblenz  also  musste marcel ja voll motiviert sein


----------



## kyromoto (12. Januar 2006)

er hatte das ein silbernes für 695! im prinzip das, aber nen schwarzen rahmen und ne hs33 dran. aber sonst wirds wohl das selbe!

Ja ich hatte gefragt ob er euch kennt, da sachte er das du eben noch da warst!

wer fährt den jetzt samstag alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2006)

@ beach.wann kann man momentan den höffer ereichen,wann hat er auf.brauche neue speichen für meine zeitfahr laufräder.giepime grecal messerspeichen


----------



## Beach90 (13. Januar 2006)

@ pierre: höffer hat keine festen öffnungszeiten , brauchst nur da zu klingeln , ich glaube ab 14 uhr hat der auch seine mittagspause beendet.
allerdings ob du speichen für giepime bekommst weiss ich nicht , denn aus pratikumszeiten ist mir noch bekannt ,dass giepime wohl insolvent sei,bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher. 

steht jetzt 12 uhr berliner platz?


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2006)

ja,samstag 12 uhr berliner platz in rosbach,es geht richtung eichelhardt.
mit den speichen muß man mal sehen ob es baugleiche gibt.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Januar 2006)

appropo laufräder , ich habe ja bald geburtstag und wollte mir vielleicht neue laufräder für mein RR wünschen , ich dachte an diese http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7211081491&ssPageName=ADME:B:SSE:1 hier , die sehen gut aus und sind günstig , allerdings weiss man halt nicht wie die qualität ist (halt no name) , von gewicht dürften die mit meinen gleich sein (mirage+mach), wenn nicht sogar leichter.
was meint ihr ,ist das ein gutes angobt?  oder besser die finger von lassen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2006)

ich sag euch was"ZIEHT EUCH WARM AN" es waren minus 5 grad um 8 uhr


----------



## Beach90 (14. Januar 2006)

ja bei euch auf der schääl sick , bei uns hier sinds jetzt kuschelige -2 grad


----------



## kyromoto (14. Januar 2006)

Werde nicht mitkommen, weil es für mich zu kalt ist! Da hol ich mir den Tot! Aber wenn es wärmer gewesen wäre, wäre ich dabei gewesen. Also +5 sollten es schon sein!


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2006)

80 km 1200 hm waren es heute von rosbach richtung au eichelhardt,die kartbahn war leider vereist,da wir schon fast im nistertal waren nutzen wir das natürlich aus also ab richtung marienstatt von da aus sind wir dann nach altenkirchen dort zum toom schokoriegel und cola und isogetränke geholt und weiter zum beulskopf die trails bei der hohen grete und heim,bei mir hab ich dann einen teller suppe mit kuchen ausgegeben


----------



## Beach90 (14. Januar 2006)

war richtig klasse heute , endlich mal wieder ne lange einheit  
abfahrt war 12 uhr , bei +6 C° 

postmann ,wie war das bier ? *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyromoto (14. Januar 2006)

mhh, aber wenn ich mir die route so ansehe muß ich sagen, das hätte ich nicht geschafft. So fit bin ich nicht, leider!
Aber hab heut mein neues bike in auftrag gegeben. Juhu, freu mich schon wenns dann da ist!


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2006)

wenn du dabei gewesen wärst hätten wir eine andere tour gefahren,wann kommt denn das rad.
werde gleich noch ein bild hier veröffentlichen wenns klapt


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2006)

https://fotoalbum.web.de/gast/rosadrnorden/Pierre

Max (Beach90), Pierre (flämischer Löwe) und Marcel (Wurzel Glätter) auf der Nisterbrücke beim Kloster Marienstatt


----------



## kyromoto (15. Januar 2006)

Der Herr Höffer will Montag die Sachen bestellen, wenn alles Lieferbar ist, hab ich das Bike nächstes WE!
Auf www.kyromoto.de gibts auch Bilder von mir!
z.b.: http://kyromoto.de/gallery_big.php?...Party_Sensor_05/images/IMG_0028.jpg&gallery=4


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Januar 2006)

war echt eine schöne tour gestern  auch mit dem wetter konnte mann durchaus zufrieden sein kyromoto du hättest vom wetter her ruhig mitfahren können der berg in der kroppacher schweiz hat mir am besten gefallen die suppe vom pierre war eine prima idee und hat sehr gut geschmeckt hoffe das postmann und kyromoto bald mal mitfahren denn je mehr es sind des so besser ist es doch


----------



## Beach90 (15. Januar 2006)

jaja ,der berg in der kroppacher schweiz , da war doch was ? *g*
hauptsache nächste woche stimmt die form.

und habt ihr euch gut durchgegessen ? was gibbet neues in der TV welt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Januar 2006)

ja ich hoffe auch das meine form bis dahin besser ist  bei tv war heute nicht so gut wenige leute und war langweilig


----------



## Postmann (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jungs, ich würd auch gern mal mitkommen, mal schauen, wann ich mal Zeit hab. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich nicht da, da fahr ich (mit dem Rad) nach Rösrath zu meinen Schwiegereltern.

Aber mein Samstag war auch schön, mit heißem Tee im Wlad bäumen fällen und dafür dann bei -5°C am Sonntag ne kleine Runde im Leuscheid. Mann war das Sch**** kalt!


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2006)

ja,sonntag war es sau kalt ich war so gegen 8 uhr laufen. von mir aus könnten wir es jetzt 20 grad haben und bis abends hell.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2006)

@ beach.wie machst du denn in einer zeit von 3 stunden 5 stunden sport
das möchte ich auch können


----------



## kyromoto (16. Januar 2006)

ja, sommer wäre toll! Kurze Hosen, grillen, Freibad wahlweise auch die Sieg und natürlich biken bis der Arzt kommt!


----------



## Beach90 (16. Januar 2006)

tja pierre , du wirst es kaum glauben :
90 Minuten schulsport (heute ringen) 3+4 schulstunde
60 Minuten Rückenzentrum  von ca. 16.15 bis 17.15
und 120 Jiu Jitsu ( von 17.30-19.30)  , dazu kommt rückenschule und jiu jitsu mit rad also + 60 minuten , da staunste wa?

Edit: bevors patrick sagt ,jiu jitsu ist heute ausgefallen die 2 stunden habe ich aber überwiegend mit radfahren oder steinewerfen verbracht! von daher hätte ich mir eigentlich noch mehr punkte geben können (was ich nicht getan habe) . zufrieden?


----------



## Delgado (17. Januar 2006)

kyromoto schrieb:
			
		

> ja, *sommer* wäre toll! Kurze Hosen, *grillen*, Freibad wahlweise auch die *Sieg* und natürlich biken bis der Arzt kommt!



.... gibts in Kürze wieder bei den Fläätdroppers.

Bitte Fred verfolgen  


Gruß


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Januar 2006)

@Beach90. Wenn ich jeden schritt den ich mache als trening zählen würde wäre ich ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Januar 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> @Beach90. Wenn ich jeden schritt den ich mache als trening zählen würde wäre ich ganz vorne mit dabei.


hey, das ist kein sesselfurzen, schulsport tragen viele ein (die noch schule haben   ) , jiu jitsu ist sowieso sportlich , und rückenzentrum ist wie fitnessstudio nur hat spezieller ausgerichtet , also wo ist das problem?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2006)

mensch was war das heute glatt im wald,ich war mit dem bonne unterwegs,überall überfrierender regen,wir sind nach einigen versuchen zurück auf die straße,da er auch seine schüler bei hatte.
dann doch lieber 10 grad minus und trocken als diesen sch....:kotz:
den rest der woche gibts nur noch rolle und laufen,nur nicht krank werden ,sonntag ist chaka cup.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (18. Januar 2006)

hallo , 
sonntag wird mein 100 punkte rennen  , ich kann leider nicht mitfahren , werde aber als zuschauer euch beistehen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2006)

was ist los krank oder karre kaputt


----------



## Beach90 (18. Januar 2006)

nicht die ganze karre  
naja ,also ich habe sonntag abend noch versucht die kurbel abzumachen , mein kurbelabzieher passte auch auf das gewinde,ich dachte mir also nichts weiter etwas  dabei und und schraubte genüsslich die kurbel ab,was auch ohne probleme klappte. gut , bis dahin noch kein problem , aber als ich den kurbelabzieher wieder lösen wollte ging dies nicht , gut dann habe ich rumexperimentiert zb. mit karamba zum lösen ,aber alles klappte nicht . gut heute ging ich dann endlich zum höffer , wo ich ja auch den kurbelabzieher vor jahren auch gekauft hatte und der herr höffer hat  mich dann drauf hingewiesen das der abzieher doch nur für shimano kurbeln sei. naja bei mir isser halt one way , also nur rein aber nicht raus. mhmm , pech gehabt , aber vielleicht bekomm ich für´s innenlager noch was bei ebay  
auf jeden fall soll diese woche der vertrag kommen , wenn da alles stimmt , kannst du sofort den LRS und die Disc haben , allerdings ist die kurbel unverkäuflich  oder noch interesse an ner kurbel mit intregrierten kurbelabzieher ,sowas hat keiner  

mal wieder eine erfahrung mehr gemacht 
auf jeden fall wünsche ich euch ein super rennen , ich schaue mal ob ich als zuschauer mitbekomme.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2006)

wärst du besser sofort zum höffer,oder hättest mich gefragt.naja ist natürlich sch... jetzt.gibt es niemand der dir ein rad leiht?
auch wenn es ein schlechtes rad ist bekommst du eine bessere punktzahl als die hundert,es kann in den kommenden rennen ja noch eine panne hinzu kommen dann wärst du ganz raus


----------



## kyromoto (18. Januar 2006)

Juhu, hab grad mein neues Bike beim Höffer abgeholt! Das es nicht in das Auto wollte "musste" ich dann durch den regen bis nach Hause.
Fährt geil, besser als das 8 Jahre alte!

Hab auch gleich mal nen par Bilder gemacht: http://kyromoto.de/gallery.php?gallery=5


----------



## Beach90 (18. Januar 2006)

pierre ,ich glaube werder du ,noch der höffer haben einen abzieher für eine truvativ kurbel oder? ich weiss zwar auch nicht wie der unterschied ist , außer das der truvativ auch wieder rausgeht 
eigentlich sollte dornholzhausen mein streichergebnis sein ,aber leihrad ...habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber in meiner verwandschaft gibts nur hollandräder und das von den zukünftigen schwiegereltern meiner schwester möchte ich mir auch nicht nochmal borgen.  ich mach´s halt wie ulle ,nächstes jahr greife ich an ...
hat eigentlich noch wer einen platz im auto frei ?sonst muss mein dad extra einspringen...

@kyro: deins kenn ich doch schon , habe ich mir heute in natura beim höffer angeguckt


----------



## kyromoto (18. Januar 2006)

Und was meinste, okay?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2006)

@beach90. hallo max ist ja sch... mit deinem rad versuch dir irgendwo eins zu leihen oder bau dir deine alte kurbel dran die du noch im keller hast mit dem innenlager die hält bestimmt noch ein rennen aber warum soll es dir besser gehen wie mir denn meine alten schuhe sind total kaputt und brauche jetzt unbedingt neue deshalb (schlechte nachricht) gibt das mit den bremsen leider nichts  schuhe sind jetzt erstmal wichtiger habe auch schon ein gutes angebot versuch auf jeden fall zu fahren am sonntag 

@kyromoto. glückwunsch zu deinem neuen rad  aber hätte ich das geld gehabt hätte ich ein besseres genommen (canyon)


----------



## kyromoto (18. Januar 2006)

ja, wollte aber leiber eins beim händler um die ecke kaufen, weil dann weiß ich wo ich hin kann wenn was ist und das denke ich ist viel wert
Denn guter Service ist eigentlich unbezahlbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2006)

wann machen wir den die erste tour zusammen


----------



## Beach90 (18. Januar 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal wichtiger ...


ich lass das zeugs mal für dich hier im keller liegen , verschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben,oder? oder muss ich das zeug jetzt auch bei ebay reinstellen ? 

ich hätte noch ne alte kurbel , aber kein passendes innenlager


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Januar 2006)

frag mal den pierre ich glaube der hat so was noch ist ja eh nur für das eine rennen


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2006)

hier ist ja was los.ein innenlager hab ich, shimano octalink.das man mit shimano werkzeug nicht an truvativ geht wusste ich.
mit deinem neuen spruch mußt du aber aufpassen, damit könntest du gewaltig anecken.
@kyro.nettes rad,kannst ja mal am samstag mitfahren 
@wurzel sepp.du mußt doch morgen um 5 raus, oder?


----------



## Delgado (19. Januar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> .... mit deinem neuen spruch mußt du aber aufpassen, damit könntest du gewaltig anecken.



Wenigstens weiß man, was grad in der Schule dran ist.

@Max, im Februar kommt Dein neuer Mathe/Physik Lehrer.
Hab' Ihn schon auf Dich angesetzt


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Januar 2006)

hallo, wer hat Lust morgen ne kleine Runde zu drehen?

Es soll durch die Windecker Trails gehen. 

Abfahrt: 9 Uhr Dreisel Bushaltestelle - ca. 1 1/2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. Januar 2006)

@delgado: hast ja tolle freunde , erst macht er karriere , dann hat er soviel geld verdient ,das er an ne schule geht ,weil schon  immer sein traum war lehrer zu sein .... naja werde mir mal mein eigenes bild in den mercedes SLK cabrio ritzen  
was macht eigentlich dein neues bike? exestieren schon bilder ? mein neues kommt auch bald...vielleicht  

@pierre und marcel : viel spass am sonntag , wird wohl alles zugefrohren sein 

spruch habe ich aufgrund eurer kritik entfernt


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Januar 2006)

ich denke es wird eine super schlammschlacht,vor allem weil wir (senioren)als letzte auf die strecke kommen.aber bei solchen verhältnissen habe ich meist gute ergebnisse herausgefahren.
vom rennen und der strecke werde ich dir berichten,sonntag nachmittag,bis dann


----------



## Delgado (21. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado: hast ja tolle freunde , erst macht er karriere , dann hat er soviel geld verdient ,das er an ne schule geht ,weil schon  immer sein traum war lehrer zu sein .... naja werde mir mal mein eigenes bild in den mercedes SLK cabrio ritzen
> was macht eigentlich dein neues bike? exestieren schon bilder ? mein neues kommt auch bald...vielleicht




Ich erzähl Dir mal was über den Kollegen, beim nächsten Biken ;-)

Bike wartet noch auf die Kurbel.

Bilder kommen dann.


Wann kriegst Du das Fusion?

Fahre jetzt zum Rennen nach Hamburg.


Gruß Michael


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2006)

ah , wenn ich deine ausstattungsliste sehe wird mir ganz warm  
was issen das für ein rennen im hamburg?

naja steht noch nicht fest wann ich es bekomme , vertrag sollte eigentlich diese woche gekommen sein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2006)

super schlammschlacht,habe ca 20 min das rad abgespritz und es ist noch immer gras und sonst was dran,nach weniger als eine runde wog mein rad mindestens 20 kg.hat aber spaß gemacht,endlich wieder rennen,mein ergebniss ist auch ganz ok,wurde 7. es fehlt halt noch an rennhärte.in der cupwertung geht die tendenz nach oben,realistisch ist dann rang 5.
marcel wurde heute 22. in der letzten runde hat er sich sein schaltwerk aufgehangen,dabei brach das schaltauge,aber man mußte ja eh viel laufen.


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> was issen das für ein rennen im hamburg?




Cross Rennen "Rock im Park".

War geil (1. Platz).

Heute haben wir noch Hamburg ein wenig unsicher gemacht (3 h Streeten)

Gruß

M.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2006)

@ delgado. Glückwunsch zum sieg,war es ein cross rennen?

am samstag gehts nach kirchen zum volkslauf,mit dem rad durchs siegtal,dort dann laufen, kuchen und kaffee verzehren und wieder heim.


----------



## Beach90 (24. Januar 2006)

ich glaube es war ein single seed rennen , wobei ich gar nicht wusste das dort auch nicht-singles mitfahren dürfen.

@michael: wie ist der herr bauermann denn so? so wie du ,oder nett? 

@ pierre : mitlaufen werde ich bestimmt nicht , aber wenn du nur asphalt fährst nach kirchen ,würde ich dich mit dem Rennrad begleiten und dich en bisschen anfeueren...

@marcel: was ist denn jetzt mit den LRS ? sach mal ob ich noch warten soll , ansonsten ist der spätestens nächste woche in ebay mit disc set.

mein rennrad rahmen ist im moment auch drin , steht aber noch bei 1,50 euro


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2006)

ja, wir fahren straße.der marcel und der th.schneider aus ak kommt auch mit, wir treffen ihn in roth(hamm) um 12,30 uhr,ab dreisel ca 11.45 uhr.
wenn der marcel läuft kannst du doch auch laufen.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Januar 2006)

eigentlich wollte ich nicht laufen , weil am sonntag habe ich geburtstag und mit ziemlicher sicherheit dann auch mukelkater.wie nehmen wir denn die schuhe mit? in nem rucksack vermutlich... 

naja , werde ich wohl heute nochmal laufen gehen müssen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube es war ein single seed rennen , wobei ich gar nicht wusste das dort auch nicht-singles mitfahren dürfen.
> 
> @michael: wie ist der herr bauermann denn so? so wie du ,oder nett?



Singlespeed ist für Leute die zu doof oder faul zum Schalten sind.

Oder für die die keine Schaltung justieren können.

Oder die immer alles am Bike kaputt machen.

Oder Schwule.

Oder Alkoholiker.

Ja, war'n Cross Rennen.

Herr Bauermann ist jetzt Dein Feind  

Hab' ihn sozusagen auf Dich abgerichtet Herr Max S. aus D.

Damit ist Deine Karriere schon im A r s c h 

Du kannst höchstens noch Singlespeeder werden  

Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2006)

@beach. wenn du mitläufst dann melde dich hier an www.ausdauer-cup.de


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. Januar 2006)

@delgado. und für leute die dauernd blöde fragen stellen  
@flämischer löwe. der max weiß noch nicht genau ob er mit läuft habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert er will dafür auf unsere räder aufpassen. 
@kyromoto. wie sieht es aus mit deinem radeln alles in butter mit dem neuen rad? schon einige km zusammen bekommen?
@beach. lauf ruig mit aber nimm dir dann etwas zum anziehen mit für nach dem laufen da ist man nähmlich total geschwitzt und da wir ja auch wieder mit dem rad heim wollen wäre es nicht so gut geschwitzt zu sein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2006)

tolle verhältnisse momentan in den wäldern,da es noch friert wird es auch noch so bleiben.
Die Räder werden wir natürlich abschliessen,und in die Halle stellen,es brauch niemand aufpassen.


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2006)

ja muss mal schauen ob ich mich anmelde ,bin mir halt immer noch nicht sicher ... 
aber mitkommen werde ich auf jeden fall.

@marcel: ... der weihnachtsmann hat sich wohl was verspätet beim geschenke verteilen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Januar 2006)

@beach. laufen wird auf jeden fall super hast du dein rad schon ausgeschlachtet?


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2006)

so bin jetzt auch endlich mal angemeldet

hey mein rahmenset ist jetzt schon bei 40 euro 

ja, mein rad liegt in 1000 teilen verteilt im keller


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Januar 2006)

was hast du für schnellspsnner an deinem rad? mich würde deine sattelstütze interesieren statt die kohle?


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2006)

Sattelstütze ist eine Truvativ Team , ich glaube im bike Workshop steht das gewicht von dem ding , allzu schwer ist sie nicht .
schnellspanner kriste nit , die verkaufe ich mit dem LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Januar 2006)

was sind das denn für schnellspanner der pierre sucht welche und ich weiß das er dafür seine dt swiss tauscht ist das ok mit der s.stütze? hätte auch noch interesse an deinem umwerfer


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2006)

@wurzel. schön das du an mich denkst,besorg mir am besten mavic spanner,ich vermache dir dann auch meine DT günstig   

@beach. welche pedale hast du denn im angebot,und schön das du dich auch angemeldet hast,bin mal gespannt ob du schneller bist als der marcel,ich vermute das ihr fast gleich seit.


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @beach. welche pedale hast du denn im angebot


   

ich denke marcel ist schneller , ich bin doch trainingsmuffel , naja hautsache es gibt danch warmen kuchen und kalten kaffe ( oder andersrum )

sagt mal was ist besser : Trvativ Firex Kurbel mit Stylo Innenlager oder direkt ne XT Kurbel ? lohnt sich was mehr zu zahlen für ne XT ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2006)

wenn du ein trainingsmuffel bist,dann ist der marcel ein weltmeister im trainingsmuffelnich geh davon aus das er ca 24 min braucht auf 5km
was für ein system sind denn deine pedale,SPD?
und deine schnellspanner?maguras?


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2006)

ganz klar SHIMANO


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2006)

ähm pedale natürlich SPD (shimano pedal driss)  , wieso brauchste welche? 
schnellspanner : K.a müsste mal nachgucken und da bin ich gerade zu faul zu. 
was ist denn mit deinen schnellspannern? 

hoffentlich wird es noch wärmer sonst werd ich noch kranK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2006)

für das rad meiner frau brauche ich pedale,system SPD.
die DT spanner lösen sich bei starker beanspruchung,sind auch schon ganz aufgegangen aber leicht sind sie,also super für v-brake
am samstag gibts aber nur wenig kuchen sonst kommen wir denn berg nicht mehr hoch,ich wollte über katzwinkel fahren


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Januar 2006)

@beach. was ist jetzt mit der sattelstütze und dem umwerfer hast du dir da was überlegt?


----------



## Beach90 (27. Januar 2006)

hallo marcel,
ich muss mal schauen , was mit dem kerl ist der mir den rahmen abkaufen möchte , der wollte nämlich umwerfer und schaltwerk dazu haben.
die sattelstütze kannst du von mir aus haben.


----------



## Beach90 (27. Januar 2006)

wann ist abfahrt? morgen 11.45 an der bushaltestelle ?
was muss ich alles mitbringen , außer laufschuhen? ihr lauft bestimmt auch in radklamotten,oder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2006)

11.45 uhr in dreisel.auf jedemfall ein neues unterhemd für nach dem laufen,windjacke für die heimfahrt.ich werde mich fürs laufen etwas umziehen.
zurück fahren wir vieleicht einen teil mit dem zug.


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2006)

*brrrr* ist das kalt draußen.

bis nachher !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (28. Januar 2006)

@Beach
Vergess die Pumpe am Montag nicht!


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2006)

vergess nicht das geld mal einzutreiben! sag dem carsten mal der soll endlich seine scheiss gabel abmessen. 

@ pierre: danke das du mir die skareb abgekauft hast , war ja echt en freundschaftspreis  

@ marcel: schau mal in meine signatur , ich hoffe für dich, es kauft keiner.

@ P+M : Danke! war echt super geil heute , mir hat´s richtig spass gemacht. nächstes mal laufen wir staffen marcel startet   pierre läuft alles raus und ich vollende alles nochmal mit meinem legendären zielsprint.

lg max


----------



## Redking (29. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Max,
 

Viel Spaß heute 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2006)

hey klaus , 
vielen dank für die blumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Januar 2006)

Blabla, glückwunsch übrigens 
sehn uns am montag


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2006)

shit , ich hab halsschmerzen und seit heute morgen auch muskelkater , 
werde morgen nicht zum jiu jitsu kommen,
das mit der pumpe machen wir dann am donnerstag


----------



## KGBKamikaze (29. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> shit , ich hab halsschmerzen und seit heute morgen auch muskelkater ,
> werde morgen nicht zum jiu jitsu kommen,
> das mit der pumpe machen wir dann am donnerstag


glaub dir kein wort, aber ok

PS:
Wegen deinem Angebot in ebay...
Warum machst du son hohen Startpreis? Umso höher der Startpreis, desto mehr musst du an ebay blechen.
Außerdem würde ich nur versicherten Versand angeben, unversichert wird das keine Sau machen, nicht bei dem Preis.
Noch dazu schreibst du immer was so toll daran ist, anschließend dann allerdings das große ABER....
Fass die negativen Sachen in einen Satz zusammen, sonst macht das einen unübersichtlichen Eindruck, man geht davon aus, dass so ziemlich alles einen Defekt hat.

Dann noch zu deiner Überschrift....:
"Magura Clara + Laufradsatz Magura Pro+Mavic X 3.1"

Du hast zwischen Pro und Mavic ohne Leerzeichen ein Plus gesetzt. Jemand, der jetzt Magura Pro eingibt oder Mavic x 3.1 wird deinen Artikel nicht finden, weil ebay ohne das Leerzeichen das Ganze als ein Wort sieht (Pro+Mavic).


So viel dazu


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2006)

ne , das du mal was glaubst ist ja auch wirklich zuviel erwartet.

mit ebay das hat schon so seine richtigkeit , da ich es nur in ebay hab , damidt es nicht gekauft wird für viel geld und ich es billig an den marcel verkaufen kann. ( eigene logik bzw. keine) 

sag dem carsten mal der soll hinne machen , ich habe keinen bock dem hinterher zu laufen , immerhin will der den rahmen kaufen. ist ja wohl nicht zuviel erwartet mal den gabelschaft abzumessen und mir sagen ob ich das lager noch ausbauen lassen soll. 

gn8 max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (30. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> mit ebay das hat schon so seine richtigkeit , da ich es nur in ebay hab , damidt es nicht gekauft wird für viel geld und ich es billig an den marcel verkaufen kann. ( eigene logik bzw. keine)
> 
> gn8 max



Warum stellst dus dann in ebay und verkaufst es ihm nicht so?


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Januar 2006)

ich bin wieder online   

@ beach. alles gute noch zum geburtstag
ich überlege noch was ich mit der gabel mache,hab sie mal poliert,sieht ja noch fast wie neu aus.
@wurzel sepp und Beach. mit dem laufen in niederfischbach gibt nichts,da ich mit th.schneider zum rodgau duathlon fahre.ich drück euch aber die daumen.
in der westpfälischen zeitung ist das start bild vom lauf,marcel vorne weg

gestern bin ich die rennstrecke von ak für den tune-frm-cup abgefahren,da wird einigen die puste ausgehen,sehr schnelle konditionsraubende runde.


----------



## Beach90 (30. Januar 2006)

endlich wieder on! 

also mit dem laufen reichts mir glaube ich vorerst (muskelkater+halsschmerzen), aber du sagst rodgau , was für mich natürlich interessant ist , da ich soweit ich weiss  dort fusion  ( beste marke ever) seinen sitz hat. ist der duathlon mit RR oder MTB ?

wo issen jetzt die strecke? Glockenspitze oder in Weyerbusch ? 

@ sepp : was macht der zeh ? was miriam so erzählte hörte sich nicht so gut an ... 

@ delgado : du kannst ja auch nicht einmal warten *grrr*


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2006)

die strecke befindet sich in der umgebung glockenspitz,der duathlon ist ein mtb dua. 3-18-3


----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ delgado : du kannst ja auch nicht einmal warten *grrr*



Sorry, hasse Warten.

Und wenn ich schon mal allein unterwegs bin ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2006)

ich hab denn termin für den hilchenbach duathlon (rennrad) , er ist am 31.03.


----------



## Beach90 (31. Januar 2006)

ah hilchenbach ,da kleine im WW oder das andere am rothaarsteig ? 
wäre schon ein interessanter termin , muss mal schauen wie es das aussieht ,ich glaube eine woche vorher ist chaka cup ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2006)

rothaarsteig.chaka cup ist am 19.03


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Februar 2006)

@beach. mit meinem zeh geht es von tag zu tag besser sollen wir dann alleine laufen gehen? (ich muss da unbedingt hin) weisst ja warum.
@flämicher löwe. schön das du wieder online bist


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2006)

@ wurzel. du solltest lieber mal zum artz gehen mit deiner verse, anstatt jungen dingern hinterher zu laufen, die dann auch noch schneller sind als du.


----------



## Beach90 (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
von mir aus können wir dort hinfahren , allerdings nur wenn es wärmer als 10° ist , sonst hänge ich schonwieder mit husten und halsschmerzen zuhause rum.

@ S(d)epp   : LRS ist sogut wie verkauft. sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2006)

beim ohmbachtrail sind wieder die holzfäller fleißig,im sommer fahren wir da durch eine wüste.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. Februar 2006)

@beach.wer hat deine bremsen gekauft hast du sie aus ebay rausgenommen?
ein warmduscher bist du auch bei +10 grad kann man ja schon in kurz fahren 
@flämi. wenn die schneller ist als ich ist es nicht so schlimm laufe da gerne hinterher 

mein schaltauge ist heute gekommen jetzt kann ich endlich wieder mit meinem rad fahren 
wer lust hat kann am 11.02.06 mit (max?????) und mir nach niederfischbach radeln und da ein kleinen lauf mit machen pierre, max, und ich haben das letzte woche schon gemacht macht spaß


----------



## Beach90 (1. Februar 2006)

von wegen warmduscher , ich bin schon froh wenn ich en parkplatz finde der nicht im schatten ist. also je nach tempratur und zickigkeit meiner mum komm ich mit. 
soll´n wir nicht besser mit´m auto fahren ? ich meine dann haste mehr kraft gewissen dinger hinterherzurennen  

hab heute endlich den vertrag abgeschickt


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

auf dem foto im gemeinde blättchen sehe ich aus als würde ich 85 kg wiegen
@ beach.kein training mehr ????

Was ist denn mit postman und kyro????
@wurzel. ein satz leichte reifen mit latex schläuchen bringt dir bestimmt ein ersparniss von 400 gramm (0,4 kg)und eine neue kurbel wahrscheinlich auch noch mal 300 g.
Aber vor allem nur noch 3 Döner pro woche statt 7


----------



## Beach90 (2. Februar 2006)

ja training ist sehr eingeschränkt , auch wegen der erkältung.
werde aber wohl ab sonntag wieder mit längeren RR einheiten beginnen.

@sepp: gehste in die leichtbauszene ?


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @wurzel. ein satz leichte reifen mit latex schläuchen bringt dir bestimmt ein ersparniss von 400 gramm (0,4 kg)und eine neue kurbel wahrscheinlich auch noch mal 300 g.
> Aber vor allem nur noch 3 Döner pro woche statt 7




hey döner macht schöner!  und leichtbau braucht man eh nicht 
_____________________________________________________________

auch von mir noch alles gute nachträglich, max! hab den geburtstag in dem ganzen stress um meinen verschwundenen dämpfer und meinen geknackten rahmen garnicht mitbekommen!
fahre im mom wieder mit der cc-flitsche und grinse beim beschleuningen über beide ohren wie das abgeht 

mfg lars


----------



## Beach90 (2. Februar 2006)

oh pierre , deine tochter ist ja auf der tune frm seite , und miriam auch oder? 

@ lars , thx . auf der cc flitsche kannste ja jetzt auch mal das leben genießen *g* man muss ja nicht immer mit nem sofa durch die gegend fahren.


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> oh pierre , deine tochter ist ja auf der tune frm seite , und miriam auch oder?
> 
> @ lars , thx . auf der cc flitsche kannste ja jetzt auch mal das leben genießen *g* man muss ja nicht immer mit nem sofa durch die gegend fahren.



der letzte satz wiederspricht sich selber genissen gehöhrt zum sofa und racen zum hardtail
stinky macht halt auchmal nen baumstamm einfach mim federweg weg wo man mim cube nen feten bunny drübermachen muss aber mim stinky is man nur halbso schnell von bergauf garnicht erst geredet!!!! aber dafür bergrunter!

musste einfach mal irgendwann vorbei kommen dann kannste ma damit ne runde heizen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

@ lars. ich liebe ja auch diese dinger (döner)
leichtbau an xc bikes muß sein irgendwie muß ja der nervenkitzel beim downhillen entstehen.:


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @ lars. ich liebe ja auch diese dinger (döner)
> leichtbau an xc bikes muß sein irgendwie muß ja der nervenkitzel beim downhillen entstehen.:



naja den haste auch mit nem freerider den nervenkitzel! is halt die ganze zeit laut und dann ganz ruhig und raumms und wieder alles laut  bis sich das wiederholt!
aber was wiegen denn eure racer im mom so?
mein cube 10,5(is halt alles normal dran)
mein stinky 20,9 also doppelt so viel wie das cube(hat aber 3mal soviel federweg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

mein focus liegt momentan bei 10,3 kg, wird sich im märz aber unter 10 einpendeln,dazu meine 69 kg das ist perfekt für schnell bergauf.ich habe momentan auch noch die schweren reifen drauf da ich am sonntag in winterberg bin.


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> da ich am sonntag in winterberg bin.


was machstn da?

*auchwill*  aber nur wenn kein schnee da is


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

Wie jedes Jahr mein einstieg in die Saison, Iceman MTB Schneemarathon.
Guckst du hier www.german-quest.de Ist sehr anstrengent aber auch ein riesen spaß.Aber leider auch sehr teuer.


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jedes Jahr mein einstieg in die Saison, Iceman MTB Schneemarathon.
> Guckst du hier www.german-quest.de Ist sehr anstrengent aber auch ein riesen spaß.Aber leider auch sehr teuer.


neee marathon is nix für mich! wärs in dem eiskanal wär ich dabei wenn ich nen rahmen hätte


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

diese möglichkeit hast du dort am samstag,einmal runter und einmal rauf.man kann auch mit einem bobbycar da runter


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2006)

@beach. ich fahre mit dem rad da hoch kannst ja gucken ob du auch willst ja hätte mein rad schon noch etwas leichter.
@flämi.was wären den leichte reifen? an dem döner liegt das nicht wie lipoly schonsagt döner macht schöner 
ice man da wäre ich auch gerne hin gefahren aber für die startgeld preise!!!!!!
muss man die kirche im dorf lassen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2006)

@wurzel sepp. explorer supersonic mit michelin latex schlauch ist ca 585 gramm pro laufrad.beim Iceman kann man wenn man schnell ist sein startgeld wieder raus fahren,dazu gibts ja noch die weste im wert von 40 euro,die ich aber schon verschenkt habe.wie siehts morgen mit biken aus ,so richtung ohmbach?


----------



## Lipoly (2. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @wurzel sepp. explorer supersonic mit michelin latex schlauch ist ca 585 gramm pro laufrad:



tüdelüüüü mein hinteres laufrad vom stinkerwiegt inkl. kassette und scheibe(mit reifen und schlauch) so etwas über 3500 gramm NUR DAS HINTERE
ich mach mal die DT 4.1er auf das stinky!

viel spaß im schnee euch allen und grüßt mir den bikepark!!

gn8  
lars


----------



## KGBKamikaze (2. Februar 2006)

@BEACH
Wegen deiner Kohle. Werden am Montag erstmal 50 sein, mehr hat der Roman wohl im moment nicht. Denke aber, dass das Ganze noch diesen Monat über die Bühne laufen wird. 

Vergiss die Pumpe am Montag nicht, die alte Schrulle fährt sich ja schon fast wie ne misratene RST cappa!



lg
KGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Februar 2006)

@kamikaze. meinst du die x vert?


----------



## kyromoto (3. Februar 2006)

moin leute

war etwas länger offline ... musste arbeiten und war unterwegs.

Ja, hab mein Bike mal getestet. Macht höllig spaß, aber als ich gefahren bin war es sooooo kalt und jetzt ist es ja noch kälter! Ich warte bis das wetter wieder passt und dann gehts wieder rund!


----------



## Beach90 (3. Februar 2006)

TV Rosbach 1965 e.V. 

Abt. Radsport
3. Lauf Chaka-Cup am 22. Januar 06 in Koblenz
Nach einer kurzen Winterpause geht die Saison für unsere Fahrer endlich wieder los. Da man als Mountainbiker so einiges ein*stecken muss, wurden die Fahrer auf eine total verschlammte Strecke geschickt, so dass man bereits nach einem Kilometer die Räder nicht mehr erkennen konnte und diese das Gewicht eines Mo*torrades bekamen, doch leider gab es keinen solchen Antrieb, hier war fahrerisches Können und Kraft angesagt.
Marcel Ängsten, für den es am Anfang noch recht gut lief, musste durch einen Sturz zurückstecken und da ihm auf der letzten Runde auch noch das Schaltwerk abbracht erreichte er in seiner Klasse "Hauptklasse Männer" leider nur den 22. Platz. Pierre Seibertz, der in der Klasse "Senioren 1" unterwegs war und in diesem Jahr für seinen neuen Hauptsponsor FOCUS BIKES startet, hatte es kein bisschen leichter, denn auf der bereits ausgefahrenen Strecke wurden die Bedingungen immer härter. Ein besonderer Zuschauer Magnet, war das Chaka-Loch, ein ca. 6 Meter tiefes Loch wo man den Mut und das Können der Teilnehmer bewundern konnte. Weiter ging es auf anspruchsvollen Passagen und schnellen Singletrials die nur mit viel Technik und Kraft zu bewältigen waren. Pierre beendete in seine Klasse das Rennen mit einem ordentlichen 7. Platz.
In der Gesamtwertung des Chaka-Cup's sieht es nach dem 3 Rennen wie folgt aus:
Marcel Angsten, Klasse "Männer", 11. Platz / Pierre Seibertz, Klasse "Senioren 1", 8. Platz (ist aber nur 2 von 3 Rennen gefah*ren) / und Max Schmidt, Klasse "U17" (der am letzten Rennen nicht teilgenommen hat) befindet sich auf dem 6. Platz
Wir wünschen unseren Rennfahrern weiterhin viel Erfolg 
Der Vorstand

Nicht dass man denkt die Radfahrer könnten nur radfahren, nein nein, sie können auch ein bisschen laufen. Unsere 3 Wettkampffahrer, Pierre Seibertz, Marcel Ängsten und Max Schmidt machten sich am Samstag bei schönstem Winterwetter mit Rad und Gepäck auf den Weg nach Wehbach bei Kirchen. (Jeder andere wäre mit dem Auto gefahren). Nachdem sie in Wehbach gut angekommen waren, wurde erst einmal die Strecke besichtigt, bevor es dann an den Start der 5 Kilometer langen Strecke ging. Marcel, der vom Start aus schnell unterwegs war, wurde jedoch während des Rennens von Pierre und Max wieder überholt. Wie sagt meine Trainerin im*mer, am Anfang nie zu schnell laufen. Trotz allem konnten sich unsere Radfahrer unter den Läufern sehr gut platzieren.
Pierre Seibertz wurde 2. in seiner Klasse.
Marcel Angsten belegte den 6. Platz in seiner Klasse und Max Schmidt erreichte ebenfalls einen 2. Platz in seiner Klasse.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die laufenden Radfahrer. 

toll ,ne? 

@kgb: immerhin etwas


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2006)

@ beach was ist mit dem lenker vom ghost, hast du denn noch,hätte da interesse.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Februar 2006)

Der Lenker liegt bei mir rum und wartet bis der Rost kommt , Bar end´s kannste auch haben und evtl. Lenkergriffe ,falls Marcel die nicht haben wollte.
Bitte um Gebot $$$


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2006)

ich fahre morgen um 11 uhr rennrad, locker durchs siegtal,ca 90 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. Februar 2006)

hey cool pierre , da komm ich vielleicht mit , muss mal schauen wie ich morgen so drauf bin. wobei eigentlich wollte ich morgen den ghost rahmen zum lukas nach eitorf bringer um das lager ausbauen zu lassen.
naja ich schau mal

ähm für 12 bekommst die WCS bar ends dazu ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2006)

12 euro für lenker und barends,aber ich gucke sie mir morgen erst mal an


----------



## Beach90 (4. Februar 2006)

hi pierre , ich komme nicht mit , bin gerade erst aus der kiste gekommen ,werde aber am nachmittag wohl eine runde rennrad fahren , kannst aber gerne gleich vorbeikommen und dir die sachen angucken o. kaufen ....
lg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Februar 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> @kamikaze. meinst du die x vert?


Genau die


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hi pierre , ich komme nicht mit , bin gerade erst aus der kiste gekommen ,werde aber am nachmittag wohl eine runde rennrad fahren , kannst aber gerne gleich vorbeikommen und dir die sachen angucken o. kaufen ....
> lg max


ich nehme nur den lenker,ich habe noch ein paar wcs bar ends,die sind genauso abgegriffen.bin jetzt bis halb 4 zuhause,falls du den lenker vorbei bringen willst.sonst die tage mal.
ich werde mich jetzt mal ein wenig auf morgen konzentrieren


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Februar 2006)

@kgb. ich fahre die auch bin sehr zufrieden da mit hast du die luft rausgelassen oder ging das von alleine? 
@flämischer löwe. wünsche dir morgen viel glück und ein hoffentlich gutes ergebniss. 

@MAXIMILIAN. wie sieht es denn mit samstag aus (nieder fischbach)??????????? 
wenn du nicht mit dem rad fahren willst kann deine mum dich ja fahren dan kanste trotzdem mit laufen
hoffentlich kann ich diesesmal besser laufen sonst werde ich glaube ich


----------



## Beach90 (4. Februar 2006)

@ Pierre : Was fährste denn Morgen nochmal? Duathlon oder was ?
ach pierre ,sag mal wie das mit der goldenen Tune Sattelstütze ist , wenn ich noch ein bisschen Geld übrig habe , würde ich mir vielleicht eine fürs Rennrad holen.... 

@ Marcel : Ich kann morgen meinen Vater mal fragen ob der mich fährt , dann können wir dich gerne Mitnehemen.

Schönes Wochenende noch 
Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. Februar 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> @kgb. ich fahre die auch bin sehr zufrieden da mit hast du die luft rausgelassen oder ging das von alleine?
> nach 4 Wochen ging die Luft raus


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2006)

@ KGB : Das ist eigentlich üblich bei ner Luftgabel ,jeder der ne eigene Pumpe hat kontrolliert sowas eigentlich alle 2 - 3 Wochen.

@ Pierre : ach ,der Eisman , Viel Glück!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ KGB : Das ist eigentlich üblich bei ner Luftgabel ,jeder der ne eigene Pumpe hat kontrolliert sowas eigentlich alle 2 - 3 Wochen.



Hab ich nie bestritten, dass das so üblich ist!
Und ich hab die Gabel auch nur unter der Bedingung gekauft jederzeit Anspruch auf die dämliche Pumpe zu haben, die du schon seit 2 Wochen andauernd vergisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ KGB : Das ist eigentlich üblich bei ner Luftgabel ,jeder der ne eigene Pumpe hat kontrolliert sowas eigentlich alle 2 - 3 Wochen.
> 
> Viel Glück!


Hi Max, das liegt dann wohl an der Gabel!
An meiner Fox hatte ich noch keinen Druckverlust und ich schau aber auch nicht so häufig nach! Alle drei Monate mal.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2006)

Ich erinnere mich gerade an das Verkaufsgespräch bei Canyon, laut Manitou soll man vor jeder Fahrt den Druck in der Gabel prüfen ,allerdings würde ein 3 Wochen Zyklus beim Prüfen genügen....


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2006)

bin wieder da, zum glück. zwei stunden schnee biken mit viel laufen, zwei stunden durschschnittliche herzbelastung von ca 91% (172 bei 190 hf max).
31 km und 1070 hm, und ein heftiger abflug.
ich war aber sehr gut unterwegs, ich wurde gesamt 8. dies ergab ein gutes preisgeld.

federgabelluftverlust.ich habe zwei jahre lang zwei rock shox sid gabeln über 12000 km geprügelt und es gab nie luft verlust,ebenso meine skareb.
aber wenn man eine pumpe hat ist es nicht so schlimm hin und wieder nachzu pumpen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2006)

@beach. schick mir bitte mal die email adresse von der dagmar,bei mir sind alle adressen weg


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Februar 2006)

@ beach. ich denke mal das der marcel am sonntag nicht mitläuft, er ist totkrank, infektion und viruserkrankung, zu deutsch, pfiff und:kotz:
ich hoffe es bleibt am we trocken, ich habe kein bock drauf das mir in der wechsel zone die schuhe voll wasser laufen


----------



## Beach90 (7. Februar 2006)

Also ich bin Schönwetterläufer und Schlechtwetterbiker ...soviel dazu  
Komisch , der Marcel sah gestern noch ganz normal aus  
Gute Besserung


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Februar 2006)

hast du den mal ein wenig gelaufen in letzten tagen?marcel hat es nicht
@postman. Fährst du noch oder ......................?


----------



## Beach90 (7. Februar 2006)

nö , wollte morgen rennrad fahren gehen und danach noch ne 20 minütige laufeinheit ,allerdings glaube ich das ,dass wetter mir wieder einen strich durch die rechnung macht  
samstag solls gutes wetter geben


----------



## Postmann (8. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @postman. Fährst du noch oder ......................?


 
Hi,

ja ich fahre noch, aber nur am WE, da ich im Moment unter der Woche extrem viel zu tun hab und auch kaum zum Laufen oder auf die Rolle komme.

Allerdings kommendes WE werd ich wohl nicht fahren, oder nur kurz, denn ich hab Samstag Geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (8. Februar 2006)

Mal ne dumme Frage (aber hab bisher nur Marathons gefahren und keine CC Rennen) wie hab ich mir die Rennen des Tune-FRM-Cup vorzustellen?

Ich lese da das es mehrere Runden lang ist und eine Zeit von 45-50min vorgegeben ist.

Soll das heißen, wir fahren z.B. eine 3km Runde so lange, bis die Glocke zur letzten Runde läutet?

Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## sibby08 (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Kollegen aus dem Windecker Ländchen.

Habe hier einen Bericht zum Nutscheid Marathon im Rhein-Sieg-Anzeiger von heute gesehen.


> *Freie Fahrt für die Mountainbiker*
> 
> VON HARALD RÖHRIG, 08.02.06, 07:12h
> 
> ...


 
Gruß
Sibby


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2006)

@ postmann. beim cc rennen ist es so das man in einer vorgegebenen zeit auf einem rundkurs fahrt.wenn der führende die erste runde beendet hat wird seine zeit hoch gerechnet auf die vorher bekanntgegebene rennzeit.
z.b. renndauer 50 min, rundenzeit 10 min, also 5 runden.
cc rennen sind extrem anspruchsvoll, von der ersten minute an vollgas,puls am limit.bei mir meist ein durchschnittspuls von 91-93 %,auch die höhenmeter sind extrem oft pro runde 100 bis 150 hm.
zum frm cup kann ich dir sagen das die runden in ak,pracht und herdorf über 5 km lang sind,hier kann man von 4 rennrunden ausgehen,und gesamt ca 700 hm.ich kann dir die strecken mal zeigen
@sibby08.danke für die info,habe dennartikel auch gesehen
@beach.respekt 2 std bei schnee und hagel


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Februar 2006)

ich werde müsing fahrer


----------



## Beach90 (8. Februar 2006)

*grrr* war das ******** heute , da geht man mal Rennrad fahren und ich komm in Eulenbruch in den Schauer  mit Hagel ,Graupel und Schneeregen, als ich Zuhause ankam hab ich mich erstmal gewundert ,wieviel Wasser ein Socken aufsaugen kann.

Mein Terminplaner für die Saison ist jetzt denke ich ,dank der neuen bike ,vollständig.

Man die Megabiker sollen mal hinne machen,damidt wir uns noch vor August anmelden können.

Kommt der Marcel mit am Samstag ? 

Lg Max


----------



## Beach90 (8. Februar 2006)

Teamfahrer ? 
Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2006)

habe ich von gehört.dann muß ich dir bestimmt beim umbau helfen,das kostet aber einen döner.xtr v-brake ?der rahmen ist sau leicht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Februar 2006)

@beach. nein kein vertrag habe einen rahmen organisirt der ist mehr als500 gramm leichter wie mein ghost der rahmen ist natürlich neu matt blau 
@flämi. genau xtr ist natürlich muss


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2006)

wie soll der marcel den teamfahrer werden.


----------



## Beach90 (8. Februar 2006)

Wie soll der Teamfahrer werden ? 
Mit ner Bewerbung und guten Argumenten....

Trotzdem 500 g ist en ganzer Batzen , was wiegt der Rahmen denn genau? 
Was gibbet denn alles an XTR bei dir ? 

@ pierre : in der Bike ist ein Goldenes SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk , wär das nix für dich ?  ...kostet bestimmt nur das doppelte 

Lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2006)

glaubst du eigentlich das jeder teamfahrer werden kann?
das ist nicht einfach ein werbe gag,für richtige team verträge sollte man schon eine lizenz haben, mindestens 15 rennen fahren( keine kirmes rennen),
und natürlich auch einige ergebnisse vorweisen.
wie bei dir zum beispiel, das ist verkaufs strategie, eine menge bikes zum üblichen händler einkaufs preis verkaufen,trikot dabei,und ab.die wollen nur die marke bekannter machen,hauptsache bei jedem rennen steht einer mit dem trikot. dich wird nie einer fragen wie dein training läuft,wie deine rennen waren usw.
von mir aus kannst du jetzt denken ich bin ein a.....,aber so ist es
aber nichts für ungut,wie ich dir schon sagte,gib richtig gas dann kriegste nächstes jahr auch einen richtigen vertrag.
der rahmen vom marcel wiegt ca 1550 gramm,da hat er echt glück gehabt, der ghost kommt auf 2000 gramm


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2006)

zum sram schaltwerk,stell dir vor man hat es und fährt es sich dann schrott.ich glaub ich würde dann die ganze karre in den wald schmeissen


----------



## Beach90 (9. Februar 2006)

hey pierre ,ist schon ok. hätte ja sein können das er genau soviel glück hat wie ich ...rennen werde ich übrigends nächste saison ca. 27 fahren , und marcel wird sicherlich auch nicht weniger haben,oder ?
ich denke auch nicht  das du ein angeber bist ,immerhin hast du ne lizenz und trainierst ja auch viel härter und länger.

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2006)

27 ist viel,aber die werde ich auch haben,wahrscheinlich 32,der marcel kommt soviel ich weis nicht über 20.
was sind denn deine ersten rennen so bis april?
ich werde jetzt laufen gehen,bei dem tollen wetter :kotz:


----------



## Beach90 (9. Februar 2006)

Bis April ist irgendwie gar nix los ,deswegen mach ich mal bis Mitte Mai...
15 März. Ckaka in Boos
2 April Ckaka in Adenau
17  April Rund um Köln
30. Aprl Chaka in Marienberg
7 Mai bike challenge in Schotten
13 Mai Gäsbock Marathon
28 Mai NRW cup in Grafschaft

Und wie sieht es bei dir aus ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2006)

meine termine bis ende mai.
12.02 duathlon rodgau
18.02 laufen dornburg winterlauf serie

1.TRAININGSLAGER 6 TAGE 

04.03 laufen dornburg winterlauf serie
18.03 laufen dornburg winterlauf serie
19.03 chaka cup boos
26.03 emc in bekond                                                              
02.04 chaka cup adenau
08.04 kyffhauser marathon 

2.TRAININGSLAGER 10 TAGE

23.04 kellerwald marathon
30.04 chaka cup bad marienberg (ganz wichtig RLP Meisterschaft) 
07.05 schotten marathon                                                       
20.05 schinder hannes marathon
25.05 tune frm cup AK
27-28.05 FOCUS marathon altenau                                            

du hast einen fehler nrw cup grafschaft ist am20.-21. mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (10. Februar 2006)

kellerwald ,kyfhausen , man da haste aber weiten anfahrtsweg.
wer möchte denn alles morgen mit mir (auto) fahren ? 
um wieviel uhr beginnt der lauf ? 

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2006)

@beach.die anfahrswege sind in unserem sport halt so,ich habe dieses jahr noch weitere.wenn man zu zweit oder dritt fährt ist es ok.
viel glück und schönes wetter beim laufen.
@ wurzel. ich meine du brauchst sehr lange für dein rad.


----------



## Beach90 (11. Februar 2006)

hallo , 
ich werde heute nicht laufen ,da mein Vater nicht fahren kann. Ich weiss gar nicht ,lauft ihr Überhaupt ? 

Wann ist den Marcels neues fertig ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2006)

hättest doch mit dem rad fahren können.ich bin morgen beim duathlon in dudenhofen,deshalb laufe ich nicht.
marcels rad müßte nächste woche jungfernfahrt haben.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen Habe mein neues bike endlich fertig    
bin sehr zufrieden werde morgen erstmal schön fahren gehen 
@beach. werde mir mit der zeit ein paar xtr sachen kaufen bin jetzt auch faßt wieder gesund.


Verkaufe ghost rahmen2006 mit gabel se1302 vier monate alt leichte kratzer und ein paar steinschläge (normale gebrauchsspuren) wer den rahmen mal sehen möchte kann sich den auf der seite WWW.ghost-bikes.de anschauen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2006)

@wurzel. warum schreibst du deinen verkauf nicht in deine signatur??????
viel spaß beim biken morgen,mußt viel nachholen.
@beach. hast du die ergebnisse von niederfischbach schon gesehen,waren diesmal mehr starter,die zeiten fast gleich.

ich mache jetzt matratzen horch dienst,wird morgen ein schwerer tag.


----------



## Beach90 (11. Februar 2006)

Pierre , grüß mir den großen Rodgauer Radhersteller und sag denen die sollen meinen Teamrahmen was schneller lackieren  Viel Glück  

War heute schön Rennrad fahren , werde morgen  versuchen endlich mal eine 100 Km Einheit zu fahren. In Weyerbusch war heute alles frisch verschneit  

@ Marcel ,erzähl doch mal genauer was du dir alles dran machst , immerhin hast du gerade ein neues XT Schaltwerk ,das wirste doch wohl kaum jetzt direkt wieder abschrauben ,oder?

Ich bekomme diese Woche ne neue WCS Stütze für billich Gäld ,damidt mein Rennesel auch mal was neues hat  

LG von der anderen Siegseite
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2006)

dicke beine habe ich,laktat obergrenze ereicht.
der test heute war sehr gut, 230 starter waren beim duathlon gemeldet,ich wurde gesamt 14. in meiner ak 5. unter eine std.3km laufen 18km mtb 3km laufen in 59.25 min m.bonnekessel war 57 sec vor mir


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Februar 2006)

samstag bin ich im ww zum laufen,am sonntag wollte ich eine lange einheit fahren,straße. bei interesse melden.
@ beach. den lenker will ich noch,wenndu ihn noch hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Februar 2006)

@Beach, du kannst mir ruhig sagen, dass de Schiss hast das die Fußballer an dein Rad gehen könnten und du deswegen nicht kommst. Nachvollziehen kann ich es nicht, aber besser als sich in irgendwelchen Ausreden wie "Ne mein Anzug ist noch nass und Sportsachen anziehen...neee" zu verirren. 


(Mit normalen Sachen kann man genauso gut mitmachen)


----------



## Beach90 (16. Februar 2006)

@ KGB:ähm ne das ist schöne theorie ,ist aber nicht so. war aber stattdessen heute laufen ,also nicht ganz faul. war meine abwesendheit denn so ein verlust ? was wurde euch heute wieder geklaut ? 

@ pierre : das mit dem Lenker hatte ich total vergessen , ich hatte samstagsabends den lenker bei dir vorbeigebracht ,auf dem halben weg traf ich die miriam ,die gerade von marcel kam und die meinte du wärst nicht zuhause ,dann bin ich halt noch mit miriam nachhause gegangen. wollte den lenker dann noch vorbeibringen hab´s aber total vergessen ,ich bring ihn dir morgen oder am Wochenende vorbei (...wenn ich´s nicht vergesse) 
Wann möchtest du denn am Sonntag losfahren ? ich fahr in letzter Zeit auch längere RR einheiten.

Lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2006)

was ist den mit sonntag,keine lust auf eine lange runde.
bin morgen nicht zuhause erst samstag abend wieder


----------



## Beach90 (16. Februar 2006)

natürlich hab ich lust auf ne lange runde , wenn wir um 10.30 oder 11 losfahren kriegen wir echt was langes geschafft. ich hole morgen meine neue stattelstütze


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2006)

wegen sonntag melde ich mich samstag abend nochmal hier,gefahren wird auf jedenfall. marcel fährt auch mit
wie läufts bei dir und fusion?? habe ja einiges gelesen.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Februar 2006)

ja , ich weiss hier wird einiges drüber abgelassen von wegen Bezahlsponsoring etc. aber lass die mal schwätzen ....  außerdem habe ich mir ein angebot machen lassen ,welches ich auch bezahlen kann ,  darum ist das kein problem.
wenn ich mich nicht irre müsste mein bike so nächste woche mal kommen ..... 
du planst aber schon ne lange Rennrad einheit ,oder ?  nicht das wir uns da falsch verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2006)

ja,rennrad.
ich hoffe du bekommst was vernünftiges für dein geld,das diese sache mit dem angeblich a-fahrer vertrag nur verkaufs marketing ist habe ich ja von anfang an gesagt,ich kann das verstehen das sich die meisten verarscht fühlen.
für sonntag habe ich mir das wiedtal vorgenommen,ca 10 oder 10.30 uhr ist ok. aber genaueres am samstag


----------



## Beach90 (16. Februar 2006)

naja pierre ganz unrecht hast du nicht , ich weiss auch was ich bei ebay für das geld bekommen würde ,z.b. ein gebrauchtes stevens M9 mit kompl. XTR und crossmax etc. aber man muss halt wissen was man will... ich denke trotzdem das dass sponsoring keine schlechte sache ist.


----------



## Beach90 (18. Februar 2006)

hallo jungs ,
wie sieht´s denn aus mit morgen ? wetter ist ja nicht gerade traumhaft ....

@ pierre : Dein neuer Lenker ist im Briefkasten ,kannst mir bei gelegenheit mal das Geld geben.

sagt mal ,was mich mal interessieren würde : wer hat diese Woche eigentlich mehr Gewicht gespart , Marcel mit seinem neuem Rahmen oder ich mit meinen neuen Haarschnitt ?  

Bis morgen ( hoffentlich) 
max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. Februar 2006)

Na Beach,
kommste morgen oder ist dein Anzug noch nass? (Wenn ja solltest du ihn mal von der Wäscheleine draußen auf die Heizung umpositionieren)
Der Carsten wird den Rahmen wohl nicht nehmen, der Höffer hat ihm irgendwie ein gutes Angebotgemacht (neuer Rahmen samt Komponenten)


lg


----------



## Beach90 (18. Februar 2006)

kannst du mir nochmal carstens handynummer mailen ... 
greetz max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Februar 2006)

mit morgen wird nichts,thomas und marcel haben abgesagt,und ich bekomme besuch,ich werde fahren kann aber nicht sagen wann.
mein laufen war heute ganz ok,gute trainings einheit.
@fusion biker.der marcel will wissen was du für die wcs hörner haben willst.


----------



## Beach90 (18. Februar 2006)

ich glaube 4 euro sind ein faier preis für die dinger .... oder ?

ich war heute auch laufen 45 minuten ,einfach geil und ich hatte das gefühl das noch mehr drin war ,so 20 minuten mehr hätte ich bestimmt noch geschafft.

@ marcel: wie sieht´s eigentlich mit deinem Rahmenverkauf aus ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. Februar 2006)

@Beach
können auch gerne mal zusammen laufen gehn, laufe nun schon gut 5 Monate regelmäßig mit dem Martin, meistens so um die 5-10km, wenn das Wetter und die Laune passt auch gerne mal mehr.


lg


----------



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2006)

gerne , kannst aber von mir aus auch gerne mal mit mir trainieren gehen ,immerhin möchtest du ja Nutscheid Megabike mitfahren ( gewinnen )


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> gerne , kannst aber von mir aus auch gerne mal mit mir trainieren gehen ,immerhin möchtest du ja Nutscheid Megabike mitfahren ( gewinnen )



Zu allererst wird das Rad in den ersten wärmeren Tagen aufgepeppelt, die Bremsen sind in einem miserablen Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2006)

hallo,
bin gerade zuück von meinem trip ins bergische über drabenderhöhe und much ,
 hab sogar als ich meine banane vor radsport klein gegessen hab, delgado getroffen ( ...die welt ist klein ) 
insgesamt 95 Km in 3 std. 20 min ,bin zurfrieden für den saisonstart,
 ist alles schon vorbereitung für die 100 km bei Rund um Köln.
Wetter war traumhaft


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2006)

ja wetter war superich war nach altenkirchen dann wiedtal bis neustadt und über eitorf heim. 101 km 3std,45min.
diese woche ist mein erstes trainingslager 6-8 tage ga training.ich hoffe es bleibt trocken.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Februar 2006)

@ beach ja ist ok für die dinger nehme ich auf jeden fall beim rahmen verkauf gibt es noch nichts neues:  hast du deinen rahmen auch noch nicht weg ? sag mal welche farbe hat dein neues bike eigentlich und wie heißt das rad? 


ich habe heute auch eine schöne tour gemacht mit dem mtb bei dem geilen wetter kann man ja nur auf dem rad sitzen bleiben 


@ flämischer löwe. viel spaß bei deinem trainingslager nächste woche ich bin auch gerade an meiner grundlage am arbeiten


----------



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2006)

Mein neues bike heisst scheis s Dreckssau , ähm aber nur privat ,offizell heisst es Fusion Slash mit Teamlackierung ,ich glaube rot mit silber .... bin mir aber selbst nicht so sicher 

*Hat anyone interesse an meinem XT (9 Fach) Schaltwerk und meinem XT (3 Fach ; 3,49 Klemme ) ??? *

Pierre ,wie gehts eigentlich meiner Gabel ? Glückwunsch zum Trainingslager ,morgen gibbet Schnee 

@ Marcel : Bin mal gespannt wer mehr für seinen Rahmen einnimmt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2006)

was für ein saumäßiger name,die gabel langweilt sich in meiner garage,noch.
mit dem wetter muß ich so hinnehmen,richtige klamotten und ein bad nach dem training machen da einiges wieder gut.
morgen gehts wieder in die wälder mit dem mtb.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. Februar 2006)

Habt ihr bei irgend einer Tour noch Platz für mich? Will neben all dem Technikkram auch endlich mal meine Kondition für Nutscheid Megabike was ausbauen.


lg


----------



## Postmann (21. Februar 2006)

Hi,

mein Trainingsplan sieht eine Tour für Sonntag vor. Aber das mache ich etwas vom Wetter abhängig. Denn es soll wohl bis weiter unter 0°C werden.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

obwohl es diese woche schlecht sein sollte habe ich bisher glück gehabt,und zum we solls doch besser werden.
sonntag eine tour ,ich bin dabei.
ich habe einige schöne trails im wissener trimmwald kennen gelernt.
@ kgb.eine lange tour zum konditions training kannst du diese woche täglich mit mir zusammen fahren.
@ wurzel. wenn du morgen, früh zuhause bist, können wir zusammen fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Februar 2006)

hallo ,
ich komme gerade aus der skihalle in neuss , bin total fetig  
kann jetzt aber snowboarden *freu*

@ pierre : habe am freitag frei , hast du da nicht zufällig ne lange rennradeinheit im Plan ?

lg max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

@ beach. freitag ist bisher so geplant,dann kann ich die auch das geld für denn lenker geben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

du willst jawohl nicht 6std snowbord lernen mit skilanglauf vergleichen.mir soll es ja egal sein aber 6std langlauf,da würdest du jetzt mindestens 3 tage nichts machen,ärgern werden sich alle die ernsthaft langlauf gemacht haben z.b. 3 std mit 1500 hm usw da gibts einige.
ich muß dazu noch sagen das LL ein super training ist,habe es schon einige mal in bad marienberg gemacht aber nie mehr als 2,5 std.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Februar 2006)

am sonntag bin ich auf jeden fall auch dabei wenn etwas stattfindet hoffe das diesmal auch alle mitfahren 

@beach. das ist ja wirklich ein dicker hund    wenn du sowas einträgst kann ich ja auch den einkaufsbummel mit meiner freundin eintragen dann kommen meine laufer punkte auch wieder ganz hoch denn jeder weiß ja wie das ist mit den weibern beim einkaufen  aber mal spaß bei seite max das das wohl ein witz ist wissen wir ja beide oder auch mit deinem schulsport finde ich meiner meinung nach nicht ok denn die leute die arbeiten müssen geben ja auch nicht am ende des tages 8stunden krafttraining ein.

@ flämicher löwe.ich bin morgen um 13uhr15 zu hause können ja dann fahren gehen


----------



## Beach90 (21. Februar 2006)

hallo , 
ich weiss das Snowboarden kein Ski-langlauf ist ,aber hätte ich es als Ski langlauf oder alternativ Sport eingetragen ,das hätte keinen unterschied gemacht. Ich hab´s aber für dich halbiert ,wenn´s dir so wichtig ist. So ,ende der Diskussion ,muss jeder selbst wissen wie er das einträgt ( wobei ich zugeb das ,dass schon 24 (jetzt 12) leichte punkte waren) . Trotzdem ,ich hab jetzt Muskelkater wie sonstwas , der Schlepplift war nämlich zu langsam und deswegen sind wir immer zu fuß hochgestampft.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Februar 2006)

Hey ,die Anmeldung beim Tune-FRM-Cup ist ja draußen...das ging ja flott.
Wieso bekomm ich trotzdem keine Armlinge   *grrr*
Habt ihr euch schon angemeldet?
Die Nutscheid Megabiker müssen aber auch mal bald was tun auf ihrer Page...


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

ja der bonne rief mich eben an,melde mich jetzt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

das present für die jüngern klassen ist auch sehr gut.es geht darum weil ihr eine geringere menge für denn gesamten cup zahlt


----------



## Beach90 (21. Februar 2006)

also 30 euro find ich nicht gerade wenig ,aber vielleicht gewinne ich ja ein paar   
was ist den das present für und kiddies ? 
Das goldene SRAM Schaltwerk *träum* für jeden oder diese geilen Tune Socken ?  

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

30 euro für 5 rennen findest du nicht günstig,naja,das sind 6 pro rennen,und ein geschenk, sag mal wo es das gibt.
das present.solange der bonne es auf der cup seite nicht verrät ist ja wohl klar das ich es hier nicht schreibe.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Februar 2006)

gut günstig is es schon ( wenn man´s hochrechnet ,für mich sind halt 30 Euro im moment ein riesen Problem) ,aber dafür das es nur 5 euro unterschied zur Gruppe sind die Armlinge bekommen find ich´s eigentlich Schade. Naja ich weiss man kann sich auch anstellen. Aber der Bonne wird schon wissen womit er uns ne freude macht.
wenn du jetzt noch das Argument rausholen würdest ,dass ich Rund um Köln mitfahre ,hast du mich mit meinen eigenen Waffen geschlagen   dir ist es sicherlich zu teuer ,oder ? 

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon total auf den Cup ,wird bestimmt Super.
Gibts eigentlich ne Schätzung wieviele wohl insgesamt mitfahren werden ? Ist zwar erst der erste Tune FRM cup ,aber ich denke das wird weit über die Grenzen des Rheinlandes bekannt sein.

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2006)

wir zahlen 45 euro für den cup.
ja rund um köln ist mir zu teuer,da fahre ich lieber einige rtf`s um köln,die kosten 5 euro.
schätzen ist schwer,ich gehe davon aus das es so wie beim nrw cup ist oder emc


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ,ich hab jetzt Muskelkater wie sonstwas , der Schlepplift war nämlich zu langsam und deswegen sind wir immer zu fuß hochgestampft.



Mal im Ernst, du hast den Schlepplift nicht genommen weil du andauernd raus gefallen bist 
Ne im Ernst, mir gings am ersten Tag genauso, und snowboarden hat man nie "gelernt". Man kann immer besser werden. Ich bezweifle überhaupt, dass du schon halbwegs vernünftig den Hang runter kommst  

Wie siehts eigtl. mit Donnerstag aus? Mudda gefragt, alles soweit in Ordnung?


lg an den Snowboardprofi  

KGB

PS: wegen ebay, sind zwar Kleinigkeiten, aber macht keinen guten Eindruck.

"Ghost Rahmen SE 9002 ( passt zu XTR Tune WCS SID Fox )"

une soll und heißen? kann man ändern  , Rechtschreibfehler sind unbeliebt bei den Bietern, die verlangen seriöse Verkäufer.




"Der Rahmen womit das Ghost Racing Team seine Erfolge einfährt"

:kotz: wasn das fürn DEutsch? Womit...
"Der Rahmen, mit dem das Ghost Racing Team seine Erfolge einfährt" würde sich tausend mal besser anhören.
Wie gesagt, kann man noch ändern.

Und zuguterletzt noch :"Nicht wie am Bild zu sehen das komplette Rad"

auf dem Bild...


----------



## Postmann (22. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> ..... LL ein super training ist,habe es schon einige mal in bad marienberg gemacht aber nie mehr als 2,5 std.


 
Wo in Bad Marienberg machst Du denn Langlauf? Gibt es da gespurte Loipen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2006)

dort gibt es bei genügent schnee jedes jahr einige km loipen.bis vor zwei wochen war da noch was möglich.los geht es am besten beim parkplatz am sendemast.


----------



## Postmann (22. Februar 2006)

ja super, danke! Dann werd ich da mal bei genügend Schnee vorbei schauen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2006)

sonntag soll es nun doch kalt werden,aber man kann fahren,wichtig ist dann nur das es auch trocken ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (22. Februar 2006)

sehe ich auch so. Dann brauch die Tour ja nicht übermäßig lang und schnell zu werden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2006)

ja,genau 35 km/h im schnitt, 5000 hm und 6 std.
im ernst,lockere ruhige runde,war eben im leuscheid,alles trocken.

@ beach. brauchst du neue riegel,werde morgen bestellen


----------



## Beach90 (22. Februar 2006)

Ne , ich brauche keine neuen Riegel ,hab noch ein paar aus´m Aldi hier liegen und auch noch welche von Viba , das müsste bis zur Übernächsten Bestellung reichen.

KGB : ruf mich mal an ,du bist nicht Zuhause  

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2006)

@ beach. hattest du zwischen der skareb und der bremszange einen adapter?
wenn ja,hast du den noch?


----------



## Beach90 (24. Februar 2006)

ne , ich wüsste nicht das hier noch ein adapter rumliegt .
sollen wir morgen rennrad fahren gehen ? heute ging nicht ....


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ne , ich wüsste nicht das hier noch ein adapter rumliegt .
> sollen wir morgen rennrad fahren gehen ? heute ging nicht ....



Bist doch heute gefahren


----------



## Beach90 (24. Februar 2006)

aber erst ab 3 uhr und das ist meistens zu spät um zuzweit ne lange einheit zu fahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2006)

was ist mit sonntag


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. Februar 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit sonntag


Da sind beach und ich feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2006)

viel spaß
@postmann. was ist mit dir,ist 11 uhr in leuscheid ok


----------



## Beach90 (24. Februar 2006)

schonwieder feiern   hab noch ne schlechte nachricht , ich glaube meine schwester wird am sonntag im saal sein   (.... naja wir haben ja ehe nichtmehr soviel korn  )
Pierre : was ist denn mit morgen ? kein interesse ?

@ marcel : wann verkaufst du denn deinen Rahmen ? 
meiner geht gerade voll ab bei ebay *freu*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. Februar 2006)

@beach. ich verkaufe den rahmen doch nicht baue mir daraus ein trainingsrad hast du noch zufällig ein innenlager vierkant?  

ich fahre morgen auf jeden fall mit bei dem schönen wetter macht es richtig viel spass  


@postman wäre schön wenn du auch mitfahren würdest fahren auch ein annehmbares tempo würde dir bestimmt spass machen 

@flämicher löwe. bin mal gespannt ob wir wieder die einzigen sind die im endefeckt fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2006)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

ich hoffe das der scheiß winter bald rum ist ich kann es nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Beach90 (1. März 2006)

ihr beiden geht aber trotzdem trainieren , hab euch gerade vorbeifahren sehen ...

kann man "in den saal gehen" eigentlich als alternative sportart für den winterpokal ansehen , und den rückweg doppelt werten ,wenn man auch den doppelten weg geht ?   *hicks*

@ KGB : ...du hast gestern was verpasst 

wie war eigentlich das biken mit dem postmann ? 

greetz max


----------



## Postmann (1. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wie war eigentlich das biken mit dem postmann ?


 
Hi,

der Postmann war wieder einmal nicht mir Biken!!!    

Wir bauen den Dachboden aus und ich bin Samstag irgendwie nihct so fertig geworden wie ich wollte und hab den Sonntag auf dem Speicher verbracht!!! bzw. Abends ne gute Stunde auf der Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2006)

es hat heute keinen spaß gemacht,loch in der hose loch im knie.und noch umsonst zum hector gefahren.
ich schaue jetzt mal was so bei ltu oder alltours los ist,im bezug auf spanien, aber festland.


----------



## Beach90 (1. März 2006)

planste einen urlaub ,bike urlaub oder ein trainingslager ?

ich hoffe mein bike kommt bald endlich , ich hab echt keinen bock mehr zu warten ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2006)

eine flucht vom sauwetter.trainingslager ist erst in der zweiten bis dritten april woche,mein erstes GA lager habe ich hinter mir,war vergangene woche.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (2. März 2006)

Nix hab ich verpasst, höchstens ein paar Besoffene Möchtegernteenis


----------



## Beach90 (3. März 2006)

Pierre , kannst du mir mal den Termin der Saisoneröffnung vom TV-Rosbach geben ? 

thx max


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. März 2006)

erster samstag im april,
aber denk dran die fahren nur wenn es trocken, warm, sonnig,und windstill ist


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. März 2006)

Hallo habe gerade pause hier ist ja nichts los gehe nachher noch etwas trainiren will ja in zwei wochen fitt sein  

und max ist dein rad schon in sicht?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2006)

das hängt im schneesturm über frankfurt.
was willst du den für boos trainieren ? schlammcatchen und schneeball schlacht? ich glaube die strecke wird nicht abtrocknen bis dahin.
ich fahre gleich zum bonne.


----------



## Beach90 (7. März 2006)

das rad kommt wohl in 7 - 9 tagen , mal schauen , ich rechne aber innerlich damidt ,dass es nicht kommt , kann also eventl. nicht in boos mitfahren , wenn ich dort nicht mitfahre ist der cup für mich ehe gelaufen und statt adenau mitzufahren mache ich an diesem tag beim bonn marathon mit ,in der staffel meiner schule.

lg max


----------



## trailspeed (7. März 2006)

moin zusammen,

bin neu hier im forum und suche ein paar jungs, mädels können sich natürlich auch melden, mit denen man es auf dem trail (oder in der pinte) mal richtig krachen lassen kann. komme aus köln, suche also hier im umkreis ein paar leute. fahre ein fro chromo von yeti falls das jemand kennt (troylee edition)

freu mich auf post

gruß
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2006)

@beach. ruf dort an und sag das du einen cup fahren mußt, bei dem du wahrscheinlich ein podiums platz ereichst.dies währe auch eins der ersten ergebnisse fürs team.
wenn die dann nicht vorran machen, dann gehts halt nicht.aber versuch es.  

@trailspeed.mit uns kann man immer fahren,wir haben auch einige km trails in unser umgebung.müßt du mal sehen, wir verabreden uns meist kurzfristig hier.
yeti ist uns natürlich bekannt


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2006)

ich hab noch was neues
es wird sie geben 

Die MARATHON SERIE in NRW

www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de


----------



## Beach90 (7. März 2006)

@ pierre : ...so bekommen die den Rahmen auch nicht schneller Lackiert .... naja immerhin hab ich noch mein rennrad ,für´s training und rund um köln  

diese marathonserie ist ja geil , ich denke das ist dann für mich die alternative zum NRW - cup , da das ja ehe nur noch 3 rennen oder sowas in der art sind.
tja , der nutscheid megabike hätte dort ja auch gut rein gepasst , aber die lassen sich ja mächtig zeit....


----------



## KGBKamikaze (8. März 2006)

du affe kannst mir mal auf meine pn antworten!


----------



## Beach90 (8. März 2006)

@ anderen affen : ....weil ich morgen in siegburg bin !

mist , da hab ich heute mal einen mittag in der woche frei zum trainieren , dann regnets , ich hatte mich schon so auf´s rennradln gefreut , naja werde mich jetzt wohl auf sofasport beschränken  und biathlon schauen


----------



## KGBKamikaze (8. März 2006)

@ Oberaffen
Oder doch nur der Anzug nass


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2006)

sind wir hier bei affen news
was ist am we,schutzblech regenjacke und ab in den leuscheid,mit dem wetter müßen wir leben


----------



## Beach90 (8. März 2006)

ich bitte darum diese affige diskussion zu beenden.

hey ,ich glaube ich bin endlich meine 3 erkältung in diesem jahr los , jetzt muss nur noch das wetter besser werden und ich kann richtig anfangen zu trainieren.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (9. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte darum diese affige diskussion zu beenden.




Red dich nicht raus, Affe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2006)

sieht so aus als hätte keiner lust am we mitzufahren.
ich war heute unterwegs,bald bekomme ich kiemen und flossen


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2006)

www.nrw-marathon-trophy.de  so ists richtig.


----------



## Postmann (10. März 2006)

Hi,

war einer von Euch schon mal in Olsberg beim Marathon? lohnt es sich? Denn ich suche noch einen Marathon im Oktober. Aber aus zeitlichen Gründen kann ich leider nicht die komplette NRW Marathon Trophy mitfahren.

P.S. Ab Anfang April habe ich geplant auch wieder häufiger mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein und nciht nur auf der Rolle zu sitzen. Denn dann werden die Tage länger und meine anderweitigen termin kleiner! Aber heute hab ich mich tätowieren lassen und soll am WE kein Sport machen, nächste WE hat mein Tochter Geburtstag und wir haben Samstag und Sonntag die Hütte voller Besuch und dann bin ich 5 Tage im Ötztal!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2006)

warum fährst du denn in den schnee,war wohl noch nicht genug für dich. viel spaß
bei dem marathon in olsberg war ich schon,vor 5 jahren auf der alten strecke, wie sie jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen.wenn du interesse am marathon cup hast kann man ja eine fahrgemeinschaft machen.
willst du auch zum schinderhannes? wie alt wird denn deine tochter?meine wird im juli 6.
ich werde jetzt mal laufen,bis ich nass bin


----------



## Postmann (10. März 2006)

Naja, in den Schnee fahren ist nicht unbedingt das Thema, mein Schwager heiratet Anfang Juni und das hier wird sein Junggesellenabschied, da ist eher nicht soviel an skifahren zu denken  

Wegen den rennen dieses Jahr, da hab ich folgende eingeplant:
29.04. - Sundern Halbmarathon
20.05. - Schinderhannes / 37 km oder 54 km weiß ich noch nicht
11.06. - Rhens 55km
03.08. - Nutscheid 74 km
10.09. - p-weg 42 km
und halt noch was im Oktober, vielleicht Olsberg

ich dachte auch erst an den Tune-FRM-Cup, aber da ich erst letztes Jahr beim P-Weg mein erstes Rennen gefahren bin, will ich erst einmal beim Marathon bleiben und nicht dieses Jahr direkt Marathon und CC fahren.

Meine Tochter wird erst 3 deswegen hab ich jetzt auch erst seit letztem Jahr wieder mehr Zeit für's biken.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2006)

sundern und rhens fahre ich nicht, die anderen sachen schon.
ich hatte hier vor ein paar tagen geschrieben wo ich 2006 starte
kinder in dem alter sind genau richtig,ab in den anhänger,und dann ga training,meine tochter fand das super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (10. März 2006)

ja super, ich wollt mir eh noch einen Fahrradträger für's Auto zulegen, dann können wir gemeinsam hin fahren, wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## Beach90 (10. März 2006)

hallo zusammen ,
hoffentlich hört der regen bald auf , es nervt echt  

falls jemand noch einen laufradsatz sucht (marcel??), schauT bitte unbedingt hier http://www.actionsports.de/
dieses angebot für 250 euro ist einfach unglaublich ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2006)

regen??? wo??? 
ja, stimmt das wetter nervt.aber die rennen gehn bald los also muß man bei dem wetter fahren
@postmann der marcel fährt auch einen teil der rennen bei mir passen 3 räder ins auto und man kann noch zu 4. fahren


----------



## Postmann (12. März 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @postmann der marcel fährt auch einen teil der rennen bei mir passen 3 räder ins auto und man kann noch zu 4. fahren


 
Wow, was hast Du für ein Auto? Nen VW Bus???


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2006)

fiat doblo,allerdings habe ich keinen führerschein


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2006)

@beach. das red bull kannst du dienstag gegen 18 uhr abholen,wenn du  willst kannst du dann ja am mittwoch nachmittag mitfahren,ich und der marcel fahren nach wissen zu den trails im trimmwald.


----------



## Beach90 (13. März 2006)

hey danke pierre , 
ich hol´s mir morgen so gegen 19 uhr ab , ich kann leider nicht früher kommen .
am mittwoch komm ich gerne mit  

lg max 

.... endlich sonne   endlich gutes wetter


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. März 2006)

abfahrt ist ca 13,45 uhr in dreisel ab der bushaltestelle.


----------



## Beach90 (13. März 2006)

öhm... das ist zu früh für mich , um 13.45 steig ich gerade erst aus dem bus   ne halbe stunde später das wäre machbar ,ansonsten dreh ich wohl allein ne runde  

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. März 2006)

ok,14.15 uhr. was ist mit fusion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. März 2006)

ok , also 14.15 ist ok....
fusion kommt nächste woche ... (hoffentlich    )
Ähm ,ich hab morgen abend informationsabend für´s gymnasium dh. mein alter termin fällt aus ,also hol ich das bike doch um 18.00 uhr.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. März 2006)

wegen meinen terminen, die siehst du hier bei der antwort 777.
im juni ist dann noch tune-frm cup, deutsche meisterschaft und saalhausen marathon.danach ist noch offen, wahrscheinlich nur noch marathon, außer den tune cup, denn fahr ich natürlich ende.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2006)

der wald ist weg!!! zwischen schladern sportplatz und burg windeck.schöne tour heute, vor allem das wetter.ich hoffe boos wird auch so.


----------



## Beach90 (15. März 2006)

ey das ist wohl nicht dein ernst , der geile wald da , da haben wir doch sogar ne schanze.
 Wieviel ist den weg?

Tour heute war geil , gerne wieder.

habe heute die entwürfe für die fusion team bekleidung bekommen , ich sag euch so geile trikots habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.

patrick ,was machen deine reperaturen ?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. März 2006)

ja war wirklich eine schöne tour heute die trails im nister tal und auf der strecke waren wunderbar ich hatte ja gehofft das mein bike heute mal sauber bleibt  aber das war nichts das letzte stück im wald war es schuld im wald oben an der burg sind momentan die holzfäller das heißt schlamm pur  

freue mich jetzt schon auf das wochenende endlich mal wieder wettkampf


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ey das ist wohl nicht dein ernst , der geile wald da , da haben wir doch sogar ne schanze.
> 
> patrick ,was machen deine reperaturen ?



Jaja, die Schanze, die du mit 5 Sachen runter gefahren bist 
80mm...  

Die Temperaturen, hmm ja, bleibt erstmal so 

lg


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. März 2006)

@Pierre:
Der Max meinte, dass du noch ein paar Ghost-Handschuhe über hast. Würdest du die evtl. vertickern?

lg
KGB


----------



## Beach90 (16. März 2006)

Ja klar, ich hab nur gesagt, dass der Pierre so Handschuhe hat ,wie du sie suchst. 
Patrick ist scharf auf die Ghost-freeride Handschuhe .... ka. ob du auch vor hast die zu verkaufen.

@Schienbeinkiller: Schauste mal bitte wegen ICQ2go für mich ,ne ? Oder kannste auch morgen Abend machen, wenn´s dir lieber ist.Auf jeden Fall morgen biken , ich freu mich schon 

greeetz .... der mit der Beule auf´m Schienbein


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. März 2006)

Ja,
Tour war ganz nett, wobei das Wetter heute deutlich besser gewesen wäre. Mit Carstens Sattel wars auch ein bisschen ärgerlich. Werde jetzt noch ne Runde drehen.

Hier mal meine Liste der Bikes, die ich in Ausschau halte, für Tipps immer offen :

Focus Thunder

Ghost AMR 5700

Ghost ERT 5500

Ghost ERT 5700

Univega Ram ES-970

Wer jetzt sagt die sind zu schwer, das passt schon so. Schließlich soll das Ganze ehr in den All-Mountain Bereich, fast Enduro gehen. Wobei die 14,7kg doch schon etwas viel sind  

lg
KGB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (18. März 2006)

> Liebe Radsportfreunde,
> 
> "... wann kann ich mich zum Megabike anmelden?" werden wir häufig gefragt.
> 
> ...



Man diese Sesselscheis_s_er , lassen per unterschrift vom schreibtisch aus den laubwald am hohlweg abholzen ,behaupten mountainbiker machen die wege kaputt fahren aber mit ihren holzabfahrpanzern quer durch den wald , das gibt´s doch nicht ! 


... ich war heute nochmal mit dem rennrad trainieren , mal schauen wie es morgen wird   hoffentlich wird es nicht allzu schlimm... also man sieht sich in Boos !

@kgb: wie findeste denn die bikes die ich dir gezeigt hab ? nix dabei für dich ?


----------



## Beach90 (19. März 2006)

hallo liebe eismänner , 
*grrr* also mal so gesagt , ich hatte mir nicht viel vorgenommen , also habe ich eigentlich auch mein ziel erreicht , platz 7 ist noch okay , gut die überrundungen hätten nicht sein müssen aber war halt so. AAAAAber diese Strecke .... ich denke mit nem kufenschlitten wäre ich schneller gewesen , das war ja so ziemlich alles vereist , toll auch das die strecke nach dem jugendrennen "entschärft" wurde ... 
naja eigentlich ein schönes rennen , jetzt weiss ich wo ich bin und das ich jetzt ordentlich was tun muss ( immerhin war ich beim letzten rennen und normalen bedingungen zweiter) 

wie isses bei euch noch gelaufen ? 

greeetz max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. März 2006)

Bin heute mitm Carsten Richtung Hurst gefahren, haben auch die Motocross-Strecke mitgenommen, allerdings war der Matsch da teilweise Knietief, also viel konnte man da nicht machen. Wenns länger trocken bleiben sollte, werden wir da außerhalb der Trainingszeiten nochmal hin fahren.
Um Hurst rum sind wir dann einige Trails abgefahren, die meisten kannten wir bisher nicht. Werde die Richtung nun was öffters einschlagen.

lg
KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. März 2006)

marcel 20. ich 6. schöne strecke sehr technisch, tolles wetter.aber leider auch noch eis und schnee.
@ kgb ich habe noch ghost handschuhe,sind aber auch nicht billig.hab dem max schon den absoluten freundschafts preis gesagt.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (19. März 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @ kgb ich habe noch ghost handschuhe,sind aber auch nicht billig.hab dem max schon den absoluten freundschafts preis gesagt.



Handelt es sich dabei um diese Handschuhe oder um das 05er Modell?

Handschuhe


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2006)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. März 2006)

hallo zusammen ich hoffe die paar flocken von heute morgen hatten nichts zu bedeuten 
freue mich jetzt schon total auf das wochenende endlich wieder rennen hoffe das es diesmal besser klappt. 

max du kannst dich ja mal melden wenn dein bike da ist


----------



## Delgado (21. März 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> ..endlich wieder rennen ...



Wo und wann?


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2006)

eifel mosel cup, in bekond.
morgen habe ich frei, werde dann eine harte mtb einheit fahren.entweder in pracht oder in ak auf der strecke, gerne aber auch nochmal in wissen.


----------



## Delgado (21. März 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> eifel mosel cup, in bekond.



Danke Pierre,

gehe dann doch lieber Schmetterlinge jagen ...


----------



## Beach90 (21. März 2006)

@ kgb : in welchem ebayshop wolltest du einkaufen , je nach dem würde ich carbonfolie mitbestellen, ich weiss jetzt nämlich auch ganz genau was ich damidt anstelle , schick mir mal bitte die adresse. 

@ Delgado : wie war der Urlaub ? wann kommt endlich dein neues bike/kurbel/fotos?   hab mich heute für die 100 km bei RU Köln angemeldet , kannst ja mal bescheid sagenob du am WE zeit hast für eine angemessene Trainingsrunde mit´m Renner.

kl. question noch : was ist der standart für rennrad laufräder 26 oder 28 zoll ?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ kgb :schick mir mal bitte die adresse.
> 
> 
> > Klick
> ...


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Delgado : wie war der Urlaub *(1.) *? wann kommt endlich dein neues bike/kurbel/fotos *(2.) *?   hab mich heute für die 100 km bei RU Köln angemeldet *(3.) *, kannst ja mal bescheid sagenob du am WE zeit hast für eine angemessene Trainingsrunde mit´m Renner *(4.) *.
> 
> kl. question noch : was ist der standart für rennrad laufräder *(5.) *26 oder 28 zoll ?



1. Super, aber wieso Urlaub?
2. Halte ich so lange wie geht zurück. Bloß keine vorzeitige Evaluation.
3. Ich bin auch auf der 100er.
4. Was ist angemessen für Dich?
5. 28"

Gruß


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. März 2006)

@delgado wie der pirre schon gesagt hat bekond hast du lust auf einem rennen ? nächste woche ist auch noch chaka cup 

@pierre bei dem geilen wetter macht das bestimmt heute riesen spass


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado wie der pirre schon gesagt hat bekond hast du lust auf einem rennen ? nächste woche ist auch noch chaka cup



Lust schon; Ist aber zu weit; Außerdem hab'sch schon ein Date.
Wo ist denn:


".. _nächste woche ist auch noch chaka cup_ .."


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2006)

der marcel meint noch das rennen in adenau-nürburg das ist am 2.4.
@ delgado. zu punkt 4. tempo nicht zu schnell
@ wurzel. das wetter habe ich extra bestellt, ich fahre jetzt schon mal eine stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. März 2006)

@delgado ich sitze in der schule deswegen kann ich nicht direckt antworten aber der pierre weiss ja zum glück bescheid   fährst du den tune-frm-cup mit? 

@flämischer löwe das ist gut hoffentlich bleibt das auch so


----------



## Delgado (22. März 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> @delgado ich sitze in der schule deswegen kann ich nicht direckt antworten



Ich weiß gar nicht was wir früher in der Schule gemacht haben, so ganz ohne Internet, Notebook, iPod, Handy, Disk-/Walkman, Heften und Stiften, ...


tune Cup wollt ich fahren.

Chaka is mir zu weit; Bin pleite; Während meines Urlaubs hat meine Frau die Besitztümer veräußert und sich aus dem Staub gemacht ...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (22. März 2006)

@Beach
Wie siehts nochmal mit ner Tour aus? Bin die letzten Tage alleine gefahren, gestern warste nicht da. Heute bei dir wieder niemand zu erreichen. Werd dann mal meine Runde drehen. Morgen fahr ich mitm Carsten zur Crossstrecke, wenn du Lust hast mitzukommen meld dich einfach.

KGB


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2006)

@kgb. kannst ja mal mit uns fahren,oder traust du dich nicht,wir werden dich nicht irgendwo stehen lassen,rennen fahren wir am wochenende nicht in der woche, und die strecken die wir fahren machen immer fetz.
heute zum beispiel waren wir in ak auf der tune frm strecke 53 km 900 hm
@beach. schon mal nach einer stütze ausschau gehalten


----------



## KGBKamikaze (22. März 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @kgb. kannst ja mal mit uns fahren,oder traust du dich nicht,wir werden dich nicht irgendwo stehen lassen,rennen fahren wir am wochenende nicht in der woche, und die strecken die wir fahren machen immer fetz.



Nuja, Kondition ist noch ziemlich am Boden, Klickschuhe hab ich momentan auch nicht  
Also wenn ich mitm Beach fahre ist das Tempo (für mich) schon recht hoch, da wird jede Ansteigung hoch gesprintet, ka ob das so euer Tempo ist  

lg
kgb


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. März 2006)

@ kgb  ich habe noch schuhe mit pedale und kleats (günstig) meld dich mal  unser tempo ist nicht so hoch fahr einfach mal mit dann wirst du schon sehen (wir fahren so schnell wie der langsamste ist)


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2006)

so ein unsinn wie jeden berg hochsprinten macht (versucht) er immer. auf die dauer wird man davon nicht schnell sonder nur langsam.
nur wer langsam fahren kann, kann auch schnell fahren. das gilt vor allem im technischen bereich.


----------



## Beach90 (23. März 2006)

ähm nach ner sattelstptze hab ich nicht ausschau gehalten ,aber sag mir nochmal die maße,
bin im moment in der super vorbereitung für rund um köln , die 100 pack ich locker   ,wenn ich weiter so mache.
@ pierre wegen kgb : nur wer warten kann ,kann auch ausbrechen  

nochwas .... *MEIN BIKE KANN ICH HEUTE ODER MORGEN ABHOLEN         *

LG MAX


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. März 2006)

30,0 ist das maß der stütze. bei feld gibt es eine 08/15 stütze für 15 euro 40 cm lang silber und schwarz,mit dem maß, die reicht mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyromoto (23. März 2006)

wer war das den gestern der mich da von hinten überrollt hat?


----------



## Beach90 (23. März 2006)

@kyro: *aufzeig* ich 
naja , manche leute erkennt man halt nur am rad 
pierre ,wegen der stütze schau ich mal...

ich denke am samstag werde ich eine tour fahren , falls ich gesundheitlich was besser drauf bin ,
 habe mich gestern ark unterkühlt und jetzt halsschmerzen  
auf jeden fall hole ich mir morgen mein neues bike   kgb kommt mit ?!?


----------



## kyromoto (23. März 2006)

ja bin auch tierisch erkältet fühle mich total beschießen und das bei dem guten wetter


----------



## KGBKamikaze (23. März 2006)

@ Beach: meld dich morgen einfach mal.
@Wurzelglätter: Klicker hab ich schon, nur keine passenden Schuhe.

Waren heute an der Crossstrecke, paar odentliche Sprünge dabie gewesen, nur in Schladern hat sich der Carsten mit 50 Sachen gelegt  ist 2 Meter geflogen, paar mal gerollt und kam dann zum liegen. Carsten und Fahrrad geht es aber beachtlicherweise gut. Das ganze war auf ner Straße, dort ist er nach nem Berg über ne Bodenwelle gesprungen, allerdings machte die Straße einen starken Knick, er rutsche erst noch längs auf den Bürgersteig zu, kam aber nicht mehr zum stehen. War glücklicherweise weiter hinten und konnte rechtzeitig abbremsen.

lg
Kgb


----------



## Beach90 (23. März 2006)

also mit samstag das vergesse ich besser mal wieder , ich bin echt nicht ganz auf´m dampfer. sonntag vielleicht mit dem TV , da ist das tempo auch zivil  

..zum glück regnets am wochenende , da kann mer ehe nit traineren.

greetz max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> also mit samstag das vergesse ich besser mal wieder , ich bin echt nicht ganz auf´m dampfer. sonntag vielleicht mit dem TV , da ist das tempo auch zivil
> 
> ..zum glück regnets am wochenende , da kann mer ehe nit traineren.
> 
> greetz max


aber rennen fahren
@max dann ist das ja deine vierte erkältung dieses jahr
wenns sonntag regnet fährt keiner vom tv
@kyro ich dachte schon du hast dein rad wieder verkauft,dann kannst du ja demnächst mal mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (23. März 2006)

@pierre : ich glaube wir hatten mal über das thema "was mich nicht umbringt macht mich nur stärker" gesprochen ? ne ?  naja ne erkältung isses ja auch nicht , nur halsschmerzen, mir ist zu kalt und ich habe extreme lustlosigkeit.

...mal schauen wie sonntag morgen das wetter ist 

samma pierre , bekommt man eigentlich ne bestätigungsmail vom tune-frm-cup wenn was geld eingegangen ist ? 

*schnief*max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. März 2006)

mach aber auch bei halsschmerzen nicht zuviel,nur ruhig,weil das bringt dann eh nicht viel. und motivation kommt auch bald, denn der frühling ist fast da, und dann natürlich dein neues rad.
bestätigung kommt keine, aber bei malkmus timing kannst du es nach einigen tagen sehen.


----------



## Beach90 (23. März 2006)

mal ein kleinen service für alle menschen , welche nicht die Dreiseler Szene kennen :

das bin ich (max) :






Das ist der Marcel (Wurzelglätter) :




...der ein beliebtes motiv ist :





und der pierre (flämischer löwe ) :


----------



## KGBKamikaze (23. März 2006)

Was hat das zu bedeuten, wenn die X-Vert an einem Tauchrohr deutlich mehr Öl lässt, als am andern  
Auch nach abwischen trieft die förmlich  

Kgb


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. März 2006)

Ich denke sie ist verletzt, bring sie mal zum arzt.
na,ja manitou,allerdings sollte man damit ja auch keine killer sprunge machen,wie ist denn die funktion in dem jetztigen zustand.

AN ALLE leiht dem nicht unsere leichten cc bikes,der fährt die eckig.

notfalls einschicken,wüßte jetzt sonst nichts.

@ max ich habe auch einige schöne bilder


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. März 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke sie ist verletzt, bring sie mal zum arzt.
> na,ja manitou,allerdings sollte man damit ja auch keine killer sprunge machen,wie ist denn die funktion in dem jetztigen zustand.
> 
> AN ALLE leiht dem nicht unsere leichten cc bikes,der fährt die eckig.
> ...



Naja, das war aber Tablemäßig, sprich keine große Belastungen für die Gabel. Funktion bisher noch einwandfrei.

lg


----------



## Lipoly (24. März 2006)

da hab ich doch heute glatt den max inkl. kollegen getroffen als der das gleiche gemacht hat wie ich!  
nein er war nicht am rumdroppen oder so und auchnicht soviel fastfood am futtern bis er umfällt

NEIN:

ER hat genauso wie ICH sein NEUES BIKE abgeholt!

Seins:




Meins:





ich würde mal sagen 2,5 bikes von dem vom max ergeben eins von mir beim gewicht
dafür habe ich aber 4mal soviel federweg  bin aber bergauf viermal so langsam dafür bergrunter mindestens viermal so schnell


----------



## Beach90 (24. März 2006)

mein neues schätzchen , leider war lipoly ,der olle spammer wieder schneller als ich...


----------



## Lipoly (24. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues schätzchen , leider war lipoly ,der olle spammer wieder schneller als ich...



dafür bist du bergauf schneller


----------



## KGBKamikaze (25. März 2006)

@Lipoly
Da du dich in dem Gebiet etwas besser auskennst...
Hast du ein paar Tipps für Bikes im All-Mountain - Endurobereich? Sollte noch einigermaßen Tourenfähig sein, sprich nicht über 15-16kg gehen. Preisspanne geht bis 2000.

lg
kgb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (25. März 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> @Lipoly
> Da du dich in dem Gebiet etwas besser auskennst...
> Hast du ein paar Tipps für Bikes im All-Mountain - Endurobereich? Sollte noch einigermaßen Tourenfähig sein, sprich nicht über 15-16kg gehen. Preisspanne geht bis 2000.
> 
> ...



canyon torque

ein santa cruz oder ein slayer und konsorten sind teuerer
finde das torque geil! fetten dhx air und ne fox 36 und das für 2000eumels! allein die federelemente kosten einzeln fast 2/3 vom ganzen bikepreis 

ich brauch auch so ne karre noch!! weil mim stab gehen touren garnicht klar und am hardtail fehlt irgendiwe was am federweg


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2006)

schau dir mal bei http://www.s-tec-sports.de/ das Ghost RT an und bei Giant II das VT ,
ich glaube das käme deinen bedürfnissen entgegen.

max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (26. März 2006)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## KGBKamikaze (26. März 2006)

@Beach,
das mit s-tec vergess ich ganz schnell wieder, die Preise sind zwar verlockend, aber wofür gibts die SuFu:
Klick

Allein die ersten 40 Beiträge sagen alles, Service=0, schlechte Qualität, Ausreden über Ausreden, Garantieanspruch kannste vergessen. Man wird sogar raus geworfen, wenn man nicht will, dass ständig teure Teile verbaut werden, die ein Problem (wie ein Knarren) nicht lösen.

Meinst du, dass ich mich beim Dirt Metals mal informieren sollte? Kann man über den allerlei Bikes bestellen?

lg
Kgb


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2006)

Hey KGB , war ne nette Tour heute , hatte als ich losfuhr nicht gedacht das es doch noch 2 : 15 std. werden. Die Trails waren auch nicht gerade wenig , hoffentlich können wir morgen wieder fahren. 
Hoffe jetzt nur das meine Erkältung nicht zurückschlägt , im moment sieht´s noch gut aus  

mfg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (26. März 2006)

Sieht nicht so gut aus, nach Kaltfront folgen morgen jede Menge Schauer.
Aussicht für die nächsten Tage:
Regen, Regen und nochmal Regen  

lg
KGB


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2006)

Mhmm , schade  
Naja ich werd mich wohl trotzdem auf´s Rad hauen, komme was wolle ,ich muss bis Sonntag noch ordentlich Kilometer sammeln.

@Pierre : gehst du am Samstag zur Saisoneröffnung ,oder bleibste Zuhause wegen dem Rennen am Sonntag .Ich denke ich werde ,trotz dem Rennen mitfahren als "lockere" Einheit in der "leistungsorientierten" Gruppe  

Schönen abend noch ,
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2006)

montag  aktiv rekom
mittwoch- wettkampftraining in wissen
samstag-  tv rosbach:ist halt ein pflicht termin
sonntag-  rennen
dienstag und donnerstag halte ich noch offen.
heute lief es sehr gut.doppelte distanz,doppelt schwere strecke und stärkeres starterfeld (lizenz only)


----------



## kyromoto (27. März 2006)

@KGBKamikaze : Du hast was von ner Croostrecke erzählt! Wo is denn die? oder meinst die in Hurst für MotorBikes?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2006)

habe ich gerade bei nutscheid megabike.de gesehen

Veröffentlicht am Sonntag 26 März 2006 11:10:17 von JLorenz

Es gibt neues aus dem Nutscheid-Forest!! 



Einigung mit Jagdgenossenschaft und Hegering/Jagdpächtern erreicht 
2. Nutscheid MegaBike wird als bundesoffenes Rennen des BDR gewertet 
2. Nutscheid MegaBike wird international (siehe RWP - Marathon Cup in NL) komplette News lesen ..... 

Gute Nachrichten aus Nutscheid-Forest!! Diese Woche konnten wir uns mit der Jagdgenossenschaft und den Jagdpächtern/Hegering über den Streckenverlauf des NutscheidMegaBike 2006 verständigen. Als Ergebnis steht ein Kompromiss, der allen Beteiligten gerecht wird.
Der Termin 05. + 06.08.2006 wurde mit dem Landesfachwart des BdR abgestimmt. Auch hier wurde grünes Licht gegeben. Damit werden wir neben der Hobbyklasse eine Klasse der Lizenzfahrer werten. Der MegaBike wird als bundesoffenes Rennen gewertet.
Damit nicht genug - MegaBike wird international. Unsere Veranstaltung ist 2006 Etappenort des niederländischen RWP-Cups.
Das Höhenprofil und Anmerkungen zum Streckenverlauf geben wir in Kürze bekannt. Vorab - der Kurs ist so verändert, dass als Ergebnis eine Runde von ca. 49 km steht. Diese wird ein- (1.300hm)oder zweimal (2.600hm) gefahren. Ihr müsst Euch bei Anmeldung auf die Distanz festlegen.
Der Streckenverlauf kann auch diesmal vorher nicht bekannt gegeben werden. Nur soviel - Die Gemeinde Windeck, das Straßenverkehrsamt und die Polizei hat einen optimalen Streckenverlauf in Dattenfeld und Dreisel ermöglicht. Der Radweg muss nicht mehr in beide Richtungen befahren werden! 

Noch eine dringende Bitte an unsere Lokalmatadore: Fahrt bitte nach 19.00 Uhr nicht mehr in den Nutscheid. Wir haben den Jagdpächtern versprochen, dass die Einschränkungen, die unser Rennen für sie mit sich bringt, so gering wie möglich gehalten werden. 

Vielen Dank.
MegaBike rules!!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. März 2006)

kyromoto schrieb:
			
		

> @KGBKamikaze : Du hast was von ner Croostrecke erzählt! Wo is denn die? oder meinst die in Hurst für MotorBikes?!



Ich meine die in Hurst. Wenn die kein Training haben, ist es dort schon spaßig, geht allerdings auch alles ordentlich in die Muskeln. Da hat man allerdings den Vorteil, dass einigermaßen vernünftige Tables vorzufinden sind, sprich das ganze ist für das Rad etwas schonender, wie irgendwelche Treppen runter zu springen.
Erlaubt ist es ebenfalls, halt nur auf eigene Gefahr.


@Beach,
morgen oder übermorgen nochmal ne Tour?

lg
KGB


----------



## Beach90 (27. März 2006)

ah , mit dem megabike ist ja mal ne gute nachricht.

@kgb : gestern abend hab ich ohrenschmerzen wie sau bekommen. war heute beim artzt. Mittelohrentzündung  frag mich nächste woche nochmal.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (27. März 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ah , mit dem megabike ist ja mal ne gute nachricht.
> 
> @kgb : gestern abend hab ich ohrenschmerzen wie sau bekommen. war heute beim artzt. Mittelohrentzündung  frag mich nächste woche nochmal.



Hm, das ist Mist  
was isn jetzt mit dem Rennen am Sonntag>??

lg und gute Besserung


----------



## Beach90 (27. März 2006)

ich weiss noch nicht wie es mit sonntag aussieht, ich hoffe ich kann fahren.
ist halt richtig doof ,dass es es jetzt nochmal schlimmer geworden ist, wollte diese woche ja viel mountainbike fahren ,aber das kann ich wohl vergessen.

max


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2006)

@ Beach, wie führt sich eigentlich mein Ex-Kollege?
Lebt er noch oder habt Ihr ihn bereits verschlissen  



PS: Achte mehr auf Deine Gesundheit. Du trainierst mit zu hoher Intensität!
***keine Widerrede!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2006)

@ beach, SATTELSTÜTZE !?


----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2006)

hey ,ich bin die letzten tage zuhause geblieben , war nicht nicht in der schule und auch nicht beim radhändler irgendwo. aber du bekommst deine stütze noch ....

..im moment weiss ich echt nocht ob ich am sonntag fahren kann , wenn´s mir am freitag gut geht , dann fahr ich am sonntag ,wenn nicht dann muss ich mir was überlegen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2006)

ja, ich brauche das rad,da es das einzige ist an dem ich den kinderanhänger montieren kann.!!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. April 2006)

nix mehr los hier?
Driss Wetter


----------



## Delgado (1. April 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> nix mehr los hier?
> Driss Wetter




Mach 'ne Umfrage!

_Könnt Ihr Spaß verstehen?

- Ja
- Nein
- Kommt drauf an .._


----------



## Beach90 (1. April 2006)

@ Pierre und Marcel :

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück morgen beim Rennen. Ich werde nicht mitfahren weil ich immer noch nicht ganz mit meiner Mittelohrentzündung abgeschlossen habe.

@ Pierre : Warste bei der Saisoneröffnung ?  

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2006)

Ich warte jetzt seid zwei wochen auf die sattelstütze.
wenn ich was kaputt mache, ist es selbstverständlich so schnell wie möglich ersatz zu besorgen. das du nirgendwo warst ist gelogen, du hast dein rad doch in siegburg bei einem radgeschäft geholt.
ich bin dir noch entgegen gekommen und habe gesagt das es egal ist welche stütze du holst hauptsache sie paßt.(hätte auch die gleiche verlangen können)
ein tip, bei ebay: gib ein- sattelstütze 30,0
sollte dir das zuviel sein kann, ich das aber auch machen und du gibst mir das geld.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (2. April 2006)

Worum gehts überhaupt  
Wer hat was und wann kaputt gemacht?

lg


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2006)

der max weiß bescheid,das reicht.


----------



## Beach90 (2. April 2006)

Okay in Siegburg hatte ich es vergessen,stimmt.Ich besorg dir das ding so schnell es geht ,versprochen !

Wie war es heute in Adenau bzw. an der Nürburg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2006)

denk dran 30,0 und 400 lang.
rennen war gut.wieder mal 5. gesamt jetzt 4.viel dreck,schlamm,trails
marcel hat sich zum dritten mal in diesem jahr das schaltwerk ins laufrad gehauen, wurde aber noch als 15. gewertet.
absoluter mist war, das es nur eine dusche gab,die dann noch kalt war.


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2006)

Pierre , ich habe die Stütze heute bestellt , kommt ende der Woche.
Ich hoffe damidt hat sich die Sache auch erledigt , ich bring dir die Stütze dann sofort vorbei.

LG Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. April 2006)

Hoffe, wir können in den Ferien mal was öffters fahren.

lg
kgb


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2006)

Bis Ostern hat das Rennrad bei mir Priorität , wegen Rund um Köln . Aber ab der zweiten Ferienwoche dann nur noch MTB , hab schließlich was aufzuholen.

Was machen deine für-ein-bike-sparpläne ? Weisste jetzt wasste willst ? 
Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. April 2006)

ich weiß was es wird, das sparen ist im vollen gang.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. April 2006)

@Beach,
morgen hab ich keine Zeit für ne Tour, hab Tennissitzung. Donnerstag kannst du ja nicht, und Freitag bin ich in Siegburg.
Sollen wir den Samstag frei halten?

lg
kgb


----------



## Beach90 (5. April 2006)

also ich werde am freitag wieder anfangen (dürfen) mit trainineren , dann mach ich am freitag rennrad und am samstag gehen wir mountainbiken 

max


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. April 2006)

TUNE-FRM-CUP als Familienevent



Noch 7 Wochen bis zum Start



Neue Wege beschreitet der Tune-FRM-Cup. Die von dem aktiven MTB-Rennfahrer, Michael Bonnekessel, neu geschaffene Rennserie im Rheinland-Pfalz wartet nicht nur mit innovativen Preisen für die Rennfahrer auf, sondern es wird auch an die Familien gedacht. Denn bei MTB-Rennen sieht es doch so aus, dass nur Rennfahrer und Betreuer den Weg in den Wald finden. Interessierte radsportbegeisterte Zuschauer in Massen habe ich bei deutschen Rennen nur beim P-Weg Marathon in Plettenberg (!) und in Baden-Württemberg (Kirchzarten, Albstadt, Heubach,  ...)  gesehen. Ich schaffe es ja noch nicht mal meine eigene Frau zu einem Besuch bei einem Rennen zu bewegen,  grinst Michael Bonnekessel.

Da ist es doch nur verständlich, dass sich die Sponsorensuche in unserem Sport so schwer gestaltet. Wie also bekommt man Publikum zu MTB-Rennen?

Eine mögliche Lösung ist Bonnekessel beim Weihnachtsmarkt in Hamm (Sieg), eher zufällig präsentiert worden. Dort harren die Kinder und ihre Eltern stundenlang aus, bis endlich der Nikolaus aus dem Nichts auftaucht und jedem Kind eine Tafel Schokolade schenkt. Und das müsste doch auch bei MTB-Rennen funktionieren. Leider bedarf es für diese Lösung weiterer Sponsoren - ein nicht enden wollender Teufelskreis. Wer aber Michael Bonnekessel persönlich kennt, weiß dass er nicht aufgibt, wenn er ein Ziel vor Augen hat.



Nein, keine Angst der Weihnachtsmann läuft bei uns nicht rum, sondern wir werden bei den Rennen kostenlose Verlosungen für alle Kinder unter 13 Jahren durchführen. 



Die Preise bei der Verlosung reichen bei den Rennen im Westerwald von McDonalds-Menü-Gutscheinen über Einkaufgutscheine vom Hachenburger Kinderkaufhaus HABAKUK. Bei einigen Veranstaltungen kann zusätzlich sogar ein altersentsprechendes Jugend-MTB mit einem Wert von ca. 300  gewonnen.





Warum nur für Kinder unter 13 Jahren? Na, weil die hoffentlich mit Papa und Mama in den Wald kommen. (Es soll ja vereinzelnd Familien geben, wo die Eltern nicht geschieden sind.) Diese sehen unsere Sponsoren, können den durchtrainierten SportlerInnen zuschauen und sich jederzeit am Getränke-, Kuchen- und Wurststand versorgen, während die Kinder ungeduldig auf die Verlosungen warten, die zwischendurch durchgeführt werden. Ob sich dadurch auch neue MTB-Aktive akquirieren lassen, muss abgewartet werden. Einige Väter werden sicher die gierigen Blicke ihrer Frauen mitkriegen und kurz über ihrem eigenen Energievorrat (B_ _ _ _) nachdenken und  erst mal ein Bier trinken gehen. Spaß beiseite - Wenn meine Idee angenommen wird, gehen hoffentlich einige Eltern in die regionalen Radfachgeschäfte und kaufen ihren Kind mal ein MTB statt eine PSP (PSP = Play Station Portable). J 



Cross Country lives!

Euer Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (6. April 2006)

@ Pierre : Stütze angekommen ? Ich hoffe damidt ist dann alles okay  was machst en du am wochenende ? sonntag rennen ? 

@ Michael : 

@ KGB : Was iss´n jetzt mit der tour am samstag ? mit bobbahn und cross-strecke ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (6. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ KGB : Was iss´n jetzt mit der tour am samstag ? mit bobbahn und cross-strecke ....



Hm ja, also soweit spricht nichts dagegen. Such dir ne Strecke aus, hauptsache viel Technik und geile Abfahrten  

lg
kgb


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2006)

@max stütze ist gut. ja am sonntag ist emc. schade das du lange nicht fahren konntest, köln ist nicht mehr lange , um form aufzubauen.100 km im renn tempo. könnte schwer werden,aber viel glück.
für kgb habe ich was, bonne hat mir heute den totenkopf downhill gezeigt.
aber ohne mut und können,ist es hart.
@wurzel.ich glaub du hast am sonntag eine chance für die top ten

heute war ich auf der neuen strecke für den tune-frm cup in pracht,  hier könnte man in 2-3 jahren auch die DM ausfahren.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (6. April 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> für kgb habe ich was, bonne hat mir heute den totenkopf downhill gezeigt.
> aber ohne mut und können,ist es hart.



Wo findet man diesen denn?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2006)

wenn du willst zeige ich dir denn am samstag,da wollte ich eh eine ruhige runde drehen,ca eine std.dabei eine tunnel durchfahrt in 15 cm bachbett ohne licht,alles bei hamm(au) aber wirklich nicht ohne
plus einer schlüsselstelle des frm cup strecke von pracht


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2006)

ich sage jetzt mal das gefahren wird.sonst bist du eine wurst.der marcel fährt auch und ich denke das der max das in sein rennrad training auch einbauen kann


----------



## Beach90 (7. April 2006)

der samstag ist für mich reserviert für´s MTB , ich freu mich schon, die Tune FRM CUp strecke in hamm kennen zu lernen , scheint wohl einiges neues dabei zu sein ,wenn die strecke einer DM würdig ist.

heute geht´s rennrad fahren :jump:

@ PIERRE : das passt schon mir RUK ich hab jetzt ferien und bis mittwoch mache ich volles programm. ich habe vor der mittelohrentzündung gut trainiert und vor allem lang , das wird schon schiefgehen   außerdem gibbet bei RUK ja viiiiiiel windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2006)

treffen in hamm beim bike shop,13 uhr. 
ich fahre ca 12.15 uhr in dreisel los.


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. April 2006)

Hallo Pierre,

ich gehe jetzt auf die Toilette.

Gruß Michael


----------



## KGBKamikaze (7. April 2006)

Jungs und Mädels, es soll nicht sein. Muss heute und morgen arbeiten (Irgendwie muss ja das Geld fürs neue Rad rein kommen). Am Sonntag könnte ich fahren. Gilt insbesondere an Max, hatten die Tour für morgen ja schon was länger im Auge. Wie siehts aus mit Sonntag, an alle?  

kgb


----------



## Beach90 (7. April 2006)

och nee , du schmeisst meine ganze planung hin   ich wollte am sonntag auf jeden fall mit dem TV fahren , kannst du nicht am sonntag  arbeiten ( falls du bei deinen opa und oma arbeitest)

max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (7. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> och nee , du schmeisst meine ganze planung hin   ich wollte am sonntag auf jeden fall mit dem TV fahren , kannst du nicht am sonntag  arbeiten ( falls du bei deinen opa und oma arbeitest)
> 
> max



Wenn du die gesamte Nachbarschaft überredest auch Sonntags Kettensäge, Hexler und Rasenmäher hören zu müssen gerne.


----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2006)

jo , war echt geil heute auch wenn ich die 2 mörder stücke geschoben habe , bin auf jeden fall total zufrieden ...nur das wir von Mr. Trekkingbike überholt wurden war ne echt überraschung  

viel glück morgen beim rennen 
max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (10. April 2006)

Max?
Wie gesagt, halb elf hier. Vergiss das Schaltwerk nicht!!



kgb


----------



## Postmann (11. April 2006)

Die Anmeldung zum Nutscheid Megabike sind online. Man kann sich anmelden.

Allerdings ohne ein Streckenprofil zu sehen und auch ohne zu wissen, wann es los geht (Uhrzeit). Ich muß gestehen, die Seite des Megabike ist ziemlich unübersichtlich. Aber was solls, ich bin angemeldet.

Weiß einer von Euch, wo in etwa die Strecke lang laufen wird? Ich muß ja trainieren


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2006)

man soll es nicht vorher wissen, sonst sieht die strecke nächsten monat schon so aus als wäre der marathon schon rum. und das würde nur ärger geben.
mein tip, einfach viel auf den breiten wegen im nutscheid fahren, der ein oder andere wird dabei sein.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (11. April 2006)

Sind die blöd? Warum haben die die Startgebühr so erhöht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. April 2006)

Tach , 
man is das en driss Wetter , ich werde mich aber wohl gleich trotzdem auf´s bike setzten.

@Pierre: Ist es okay für dich wenn meine Mutter dich Zitiert im Artikel über den Tune-FRM-Cup , das die Strecke DM-tauglich ist ? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2006)

ja, ist ok. übers wetter sag ich nichts.bin diese woche jeden tag nass heim gekommen


----------



## Beach90 (13. April 2006)

Pierre , wieso regnet´s eigentlich immer wenn du T*rain*ingslager hast ? tzz...

Nutscheid Megabike ist am letzten Wochenende der Sommerferien , ich überlege, ob das mien absoluter Saisonhöhepunkte werden soll und ich mich auf die Langstrecke melden soll. Immerhin geht´s dann für mich zwei mal durch Dreisel  Weisst du schon welche Strecke du (und Marcel)  fährst ? Ich hoffe du hast nicht wieder Rennen einen Tag vorher ...*grrr*


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2006)

vieleicht sollte ich beim nächsten TL mal in süden fliegen.

ich werde auf jedenfall lang fahren (lizenz nur lang), beim marcel, keine ahnung.aber den nehmen wir dann einfach mit,wenn dann alle gleich.
wie läuft deine vorbereitung für köln?ich werde an der strecke sein, beim höfferhof.
so, jetzt denke ich mir noch eine tour für morgen aus, und hoffe das es nicht zuviel regnet


----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2006)

Ja klar , dann fahren wir alle drei Lang , ist doch Ehrensache 

Meine Vorbereitung für Köln läuft klasse , hab zwar ein bisschen weniger diese Woche gemacht als ich mir vorgestellt hatte ,aber die 100 pack ich auf jeden Fall. Bin gestern noch 70 km im Regen gefahren , heute mach ich nix und morgen nochmal so 50 - 60 aber locker .... das passt schon.
Bin mal gespannt ob ich auf´s Podium komme  

Hast du einen Race-Termin für nächstes Wochenende ? 

Frohe Ostern 
Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. April 2006)

Da hat der Beach der Affe meine Kette heute zerstört  
Somit werd ich wohl morgen nicht nach Pracht fahren, sondern kann mir bei ihm ne neue abholen.


----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2006)

Das hättest du auch schon heute machen können ....


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hättest du auch schon heute machen können ....


Als ob ich Freitag abends nichts zu tun hätte


----------



## Beach90 (15. April 2006)

Pierre: .... werden die Rennzeiten beim Cup nur bei den Herrenfahrern erhöht oder auch in den unteren Klassen ( u17 ) ? 
Find ich super, dass die U 17 jetzt auch Armlinge bekommt 

@ KGB : Passt et ?

Nochmals Frohe Ostern
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. April 2006)

nur herren lizenz


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ KGB : Passt et ?
> 
> Nochmals Frohe Ostern
> Max



Ich trau dem Ganzen irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich vorne auf dem letzten Ritzel bin und hinten auf 6 oder mehr ist das Schaltwerk von oben betrachtet arg schief (vielleicht doch bei der Verfranselung was verbogen  )
Das macht sich durch ein leises Klackergeräusch bemerkbar. Ob die Kette jetzt passt, weiß ich nicht so genau. Hatte noch nie eine die nicht passt, kann von daher jetzt auch nicht beurteilen, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn sie ein wenig zu lang oder zu kurz ist.


Frohe Ostern

kgb


----------



## Redking (16. April 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trau dem Ganzen irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich vorne auf dem letzten Ritzel bin und hinten auf 6 oder mehr ist das Schaltwerk von oben betrachtet arg schief (vielleicht doch bei der Verfranselung was verbogen  )
> Das macht sich durch ein leises Klackergeräusch bemerkbar. Ob die Kette jetzt passt, weiß ich nicht so genau. Hatte noch nie eine die nicht passt, kann von daher jetzt auch nicht beurteilen, wie es sich auswirkt, wenn sie ein wenig zu lang oder zu kurz ist.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
zu kurz merkst du wenn du vorne nicht auf das größte Kettenblatt kommst während hinten auch das mit den meisten Zähnen drauf ist!
Du hättest aber bei der Alten die Kettenglieder zählen können. 
Frohe Ostern
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (17. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen , 
möchte gerne mal von meinen Erlebnissen des heutigen Tages berichten.
Aaaaalso ... Rund um Köln , das Wetter war wirklich nicht so doll , bin aber gut "mitgerollt" ich meistens in gut harmonierenden Gruppen gefahren. Schloss Bensberg war schwierig , da das Kopfsteinpflaster nass war , bin aber trotzdem gut drüber gekommen , auf der Folgenden Abfahrt fing meine Gabel an zu flattern und ich dachte schon " gleich liegste da" , ist aber zum glück nochmal gut gegangen. Bin dann mit ner kleinereren Gruppe bis Köln gefahren , später vereinigten wir uns dann mit einer weitaus größeren Gruppe so das wir ca. 60 Mann waren. Kurz vor Köln setzte dann wieder mehr Regen ein und ich als olles Mädchen hab mich mal vorsichtshalber hinten in der Gruppe eingeordent, was sich aber nicht als Fehler erweisen sollte. Knapp einen Kilometer später hörte ich es nurnoch krachen , auf einem Zabrastreifen gab es einen Massensturz  von ca. 30 fahrern. Ich hab dann schön auf´m Bürersteig überholt und bin mit ner kleineren Gruppe ins Ziel gerollt.
Ergebnis : 
1 . Platz U 17 
2. Platz U 19 ( wenn ich denn schon so alt wäre ) 
172 . Platz von allen 

Hab nen Pokal , ne Flasche Sekt und en Blumenstrauß bekommen.
War richtig geil heute ,auch wenn´s sehr nass war hat es sich gelohnt.

@ Pierre : Hab dich nicht gesehen an der Strecke bzw. am Höfferhof.

Max


----------



## Redking (17. April 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Max,
 zum ersten Platz!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Klaus


----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. April 2006)

Auf den Sekt hat er sich am meisten gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. April 2006)

@pierre : was machst du am samstag ?


----------



## Cheetah (20. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Ergebnis :
> 1 . Platz U 17
> 2. Platz U 19 ( wenn ich denn schon so alt wäre )
> ...


Gut gemacht!


*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*


----------



## Beach90 (20. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen  

@ KGB : Ich glaube das mit morgen gibt nix. Außer wenn sich der Lars noch meldet.
Ansonsten mach ich morgen ne längere Trainingseinheit.
Ich bestelle übrigends den Nobby doch bei h&S  schau mal ob ich was mitbestellen soll , dann können wir uns nämlich das Porto sparen.

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (20. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Blumen
> 
> @ KGB : Ich glaube das mit morgen gibt nix. Außer wenn sich der Lars noch meldet.
> Ansonsten mach ich morgen ne längere Trainingseinheit.
> ...



affe


----------



## Beach90 (20. April 2006)

Nö , Lars kann erst Sonntag.

Ich mach mich dann alleine auf ... falls Pierre sich nicht nochmal meldet , denn ich würde dann gern mal die Cup- Strecke in Altenkirchen kennenlernen.


----------



## Lipoly (20. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö , Lars kann erst Sonntag.
> .




wäre euch das mal was früher eingefallen sodass ich mir morgen freinehmen hätte können dann hättet ihr noch bei meinem schnitt von 14 kreise um  mich fahn können aber egal!!
auch steinbruch hätte ich voll bock morgen aber hab dem volker schon gesagt ich baue mit dem am nortshore weiter weil wir heute 7,5 KG  nägel gekauft haben    

ne lösung wäre noch morgen abend so ab 17 uhr für 3-4 stunden wenn ihr bockt habt! dann aber nix großes


lars


----------



## KGBKamikaze (20. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö , Lars kann erst Sonntag.
> 
> Ich mach mich dann alleine auf ... falls Pierre sich nicht nochmal meldet , denn ich würde dann gern mal die Cup- Strecke in Altenkirchen kennenlernen.



Soso, bin ich dir zu langsam


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2006)

oder sollen wir ne tour zur drachenschanze machen , treffen uns abends beim lars und drehen dann noch ne runde  ... ?!?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. April 2006)

Du Vogel,
erzählst voner Drachenschanze und bist laut deiner Mutter schon los gefahren  
Komm mir nicht mit zu lang geschlafen, hättest ja mal anrufen können, schließlich ist nicht jeder noch um 0 Uhr im Internet, da hast du nämlich deinen Post verfasst.

kgb


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2006)

Ich versteh dein Problem gerade nicht , normalerwiese bist du vor 12 Uhr ehe immer noch am Schlafen , also stell dich nicht so an. Ich bin heute schön 70 Km gefahren und habe ca. 10 mal meine Sattelstütze höher stellen müssen.
Übrigends Glückwunsch zum 1000 post in dem Thread hier. 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh dein Problem gerade nicht , normalerwiese bist du vor 12 Uhr ehe immer noch am Schlafen , also stell dich nicht so an. Ich bin heute schön 70 Km gefahren und habe ca. 10 mal meine Sattelstütze höher stellen müssen.
> Übrigends Glückwunsch zum 1000 post in dem Thread hier.
> 
> Max



EInmal anrufen, dann bin ich wach. Schlechte Ausrede 

PS: Deinen Sattel gibbet auch in ebay, der läuft noch 22 Stunden und ist immernoch bei 1. Mach mir n besseres Angebot.


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Rennrad-Sattel-Selle-Italia-C2_W0QQitemZ7234917608QQcategoryZ81678QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Mein Angebot ist mehr als Fair , ansonsten kannste dir gern den Sattel ersteigern und mir meinen wieder vor die Tür legen !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/1-Rennrad-Sattel-Selle-Italia-C2_W0QQitemZ7234917608QQcategoryZ81678QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Mein Angebot ist mehr als Fair , ansonsten kannste dir gern den Sattel ersteigern und mir meinen wieder vor die Tür legen !



Das ist ein anderer, meiner ist kein C2!

Hier der richtige:
Selle


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2006)

Ne ne , das ist ein C2 , das weiss ich darum so genau , weil es bei meinem auch draufstand , sich allerdings nach den ersten Kilometern abgerubbelt hat.

Falls du , was ich vermute , nach einem Beweis verlangst schau in die Ausstattungsliste meines bikes http://www3.hibike.de/image/Spezifikationen_Fusion_2006.pdf 
Seite 21 Das Promo Line Lite


----------



## KGBKamikaze (22. April 2006)

Laber nicht rum, 15 sind zu viel


----------



## Beach90 (22. April 2006)

Dann bring ihn mir morgen vorbei oder mach ihn schonmal ab , damidt ich mir ihn in den nächsten zwei Wochen holen kann.

Kannst du eigentlich schreiben wenn du im Praktikum bist , oder haste Pc verbot ? 

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (22. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bring ihn mir morgen vorbei oder mach ihn schonmal ab , damidt ich mir ihn in den nächsten zwei Wochen holen kann.
> 
> Kannst du eigentlich schreiben wenn du im Praktikum bist , oder haste Pc verbot ?
> 
> Max



Ich hab im Praktikum sicherlich besseres zu tun, als in irgendwelchen Foren rum zu eiern.

PS: Der Sattel ist für 10,50 weg gegangen, du bist ein mieser Abzocker!


----------



## Beach90 (23. April 2006)

wow , dann hat diese lächerliche Diskussion auch mal ein Ende. 

Wieso willste eigentlich nicht verstehen , dass mein Ebay-Angebot´s Sattel auch meinem echten entspricht ?!?  ( ... der bei ebay im moment bei 22 Euro liegt und sicherlich noch Steigen wird.)

... achso und dein "echter" Sattel , kostet im übrigen 9 Euro Versand , aber ist ja egal , hauptsache ist ,dass ich der miese Abzocker bin! 

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (23. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wow , dann hat diese lächerliche Diskussion auch mal ein Ende.
> 
> Wieso willste eigentlich nicht verstehen , dass mein Ebay-Angebot´s Sattel auch meinem echten entspricht ?!?  ( ... der bei ebay im moment bei 22 Euro liegt und sicherlich noch Steigen wird.)
> 
> ...



Nur weil der eine Sattel so hoch weg geht musste den nicht als konkretes Beispiel nehmen. Es gibt überall dumme Leute, z.B. gehen die ein und dieselben Poster einmal für 10 beim Bieten weg, während sie auf der nächsten Seite für 5 sofortkauf drinnen sind.
9 Versand? Der interessiert nicht, es geht um den Kaufpreis, und der liegt 5 Euro unter deinem. Macht bei diesem Preis 33,3%. Und das sehe ich sehrwohl als Abzocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2006)

@ postmann. willst du zum schinderhannes. marcel und ich fahren. wie gesagt wir könnten mit einem auto fahren, sprit steht bei 1,37 pro liter. durch 3 ist es weniger.


----------



## Beach90 (29. April 2006)

Schinderhannes werde ich auch fahren  , hier mal ein Terminüberblick bis mitte Juni

7 .Mai Schotten Bike Challenge 
20 .Mai Schinderhannes Superbike
25 .Mai , FRM in Altenkirchen 
5 .Juni , FRM in Betzdorf
11 .Juni Rhenser Hunsrück Marathon 

Gibt es noch interessante Termine für dazwischen und für das Wochenende  nach dem 11 Juni ? 

Max


----------



## Beach90 (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Wann fahrt ihr am Sonntag nach Schotten ? 
Wir würden uns dan einfach hinten dran hängen und euch verfolgen 

Weiss einer wo es KOSTENLOSE bilder von bad marienberg gibt ? 

gruß Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Mai 2006)

Wer kommt Samstag um 13. oo Uhr zu Shop "Purevelo" in Hamm.

Ruhige 2 Stunden Tour.

Bonne


----------



## deerk (5. Mai 2006)

da ich ja eh da bin  

bin ich dabei 

bis morgen 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Mai 2006)

um 6,30 uhr fahren wir los.
morgen kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht mitfahren,mein rad hat mich abgeschmissen, auf die schulter,schmerzt wie sau.hoffentlich kann ich sonntag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2006)

Ne , sorry 6:30 ist zu früh , 
wir werden uns dann gegen 7:15 von hier auf den weg machen , 

Edit : Irgendwie geht´s mir heute nicht besonders , hängt damit zusammen , dass ich seit heute wieder meine alljährliche Frühlings-allergie habe *schnief*  , naja , jeder von uns scheint wohl morgen mit nem handicap zu starten.


bis morgen 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2006)

ich starte um 10 uhr von daher die zeit.2std15 min braucht man da hin


----------



## Beach90 (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo , 
das war ja mal richtig geil heute , das beste rennen, was ich bis jetzt je gefahren bin !
hatte super glück , als ich eben mein rad aus dem auto nahm hatte ich einen platten 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Mai 2006)

Samstag wieder um 13.00 Uhr am Shop in Hamm zur Tour ins Nistertal und anschließend gibt es Bier bei mir im Garten. Wer rockt mit?

Bonne


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag wieder um 13.00 Uhr am *Shop in Hamm *zur Tour ins Nistertal und anschließend gibt es Bier bei mir im Garten. Wer rockt mit?
> 
> Bonne



Welcher Shop?
Komme von Au in den Ort. Und dann?





PS: Nach dem Bier brauche ich einen HBS


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Mai 2006)

purevelo in Hamm


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> purevelo in Hamm



Hast Du mal 'ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung ab Ortsschild?

Danke & Gruß & bis Sa.


----------



## Redking (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo Michael,
den Shopbesitzer Deerk hast du auf Lars Freerider Tour kennengelernt.
War die Gruppe die wir am Ho Chi Minh getroffen haben. 
Die dann mit uns noch weiter gefahren sind in den Steinbruch!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> den Shopbesitzer Deerk hast du auf Lars Freerider Tour kennengelernt.
> War die Gruppe die wir am Ho Chi Minh getroffen haben.
> Die dann mit uns noch weiter gefahren sind in den Steinbruch!
> ...



.. wo Lars drei Anläufe gebraucht hat um dann letztendlich, auf dem Oberrohr rutschend, über die lächerlichen Wurzeln zu holpern ......  



PS: Weiß immer noch nicht den Weg!


----------



## Redking (9. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> .. wo Lars drei Anläufe gebraucht hat um dann letztendlich, auf dem Oberrohr rutschend, über die lächerlichen Wurzeln zu holpern ......
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Weiß immer noch nicht den Weg!


Von wo kommst du denn?
Aber hier die Adresse:
Scheidter Straße 4 
57577 Hamm

Wenn du aus Au kommst fährst du den" neuen Weg" in Hamm links rein.
Und wenn du dich an der nächsten Kreuzung links hälst bist du wohl auf der Straße.
Shop sollte von dir aus dann auch links sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Von wo kommst du denn?
> Aber hier die Adresse:
> Scheidter Straße 4
> 57577 Hamm
> ...



Danke, geiler Service  .
Kommst Du und schiebst mich? Dann kann ich mit'm Freerider kommen ..


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal 'ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung ab Ortsschild?
> 
> Danke & Gruß & bis Sa.




können uns auch am ortsschild treffen von da sind es nur ein paar meter


----------



## Beach90 (9. Mai 2006)

@ delgado : kannst auch zu mir kommen und wir fahren dann zusammen hin


----------



## deerk (10. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, geiler Service  .
> Kommst Du und schiebst mich? Dann kann ich mit'm Freerider kommen ..




ich wäre dafür 

ride on 
D.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Delgado,
komm doch mit dem Freerider. Wir wollen eh nur locker fahren und Dirk fährt ja auch mit seiner Maschine

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

Jaja ... beim letztenmal mit'm Freerider konnt ich mir die Kommentare von Bitch90 anhören: ".. Du fährst wie 'ne Krücke bergauf ..."  

Werd's trotzdem wieder tun   zumal ich wohl wieder mit Restblut im Alkohol nach Hause fahren muss ... oder gibt's Bring-Service (Max?).

Übrigens Dirk, als ich Dienstag eine repräsentative Bevölkerungsgruppe nach Deinem Shop gefragt habe, kannte *keiner* Dein Geschäft (!).

Vermute dringenden Handlungsbedarf  

Gruß und bis Sa. 13:00 Uhr.

Michael


----------



## Redking (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn Freerider erlaubt sind schau ich auch mal am Samstag vorbei!
Ihr fahrt ja locker! 
Ich denke mal dann werdet ihr erst sehen was locker fahren ist!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (11. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr fahrt ja locker*!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



     
     
     



Locker mit Rennlizenz.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## deerk (11. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja ... beim letztenmal mit'm Freerider konnt ich mir die Kommentare von Bitch90 anhören: ".. Du fährst wie 'ne Krücke bergauf ..."
> 
> Werd's trotzdem wieder tun   zumal ich wohl wieder mit Restblut im Alkohol nach Hause fahren muss ... oder gibt's Bring-Service (Max?).
> 
> ...



wie wo watt ?    hast du einen gefragt ... den laden an sich gibts jetzt noch nicht sooo lange also ich arbeite dran 

bis sa.

ride on 
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Mai 2006)

Guckt mal auf dem Link:

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=11441

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (12. Mai 2006)

Hi Jungs , 
leider ist unser Pc im Eimer und ich kann im moment nur von meiner Schwester aus schreiben. Ich komme morgen auf jeden fall mit 
freu mich schon !
@ Bonne : Das sind ja mal echt scharfe Teile 
Lg Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Mai 2006)

Welche KM-Anzahl und welche Strecke habt ihr denn für morgen eingeplant?

lg
kgb


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2006)

ca. 2 stunden Nistertal.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Mai 2006)

Rechnet mit Regen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2006)

und ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (12. Mai 2006)

Nur ein Hinweis


----------



## Beach90 (13. Mai 2006)

war trocken

[/shit dialog]


----------



## Beach90 (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen , 
war ja wirklich lustig heute , auch wenn ich nur die hälfte der Leistung der Freerider gebracht habe 
Ich denke spätestens in ein paar Wochen sind wir Samstags zwei dutzend Männer ( und Frauen *sabber* ) ...
Paar schöne Fotos hat´s wohl auch gegeben, wie Klaus andeutete.

Danke schön
Pierre und Bonne viel Glück morgen

Max


P.S @ Bonne : Du solltest öfters Anzug tragen


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2006)

Super Tour heute mit geilen Trails und viel Spaß  

Mit: Michael, Pierre, Max, Klaus, Anton, Thomas, Dirk und mir.

Besonderen Dank an Michael und Pierre für die Gastfreundschaft nach der Tour.    

Es gab Krombacher, Waffeln, Expresso, ....



PS: Bin selten so besoffen nach Hause gefahren  
PPS: Viel Glück Euch beiden beim EMC.


----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2006)

Danke,
das die Racer auf mich gewartet haben! 

Das gute daran dass das Biken für mich die beste Therapie ist!

Das mit dem Laufen klappt immer besser. 

Die Gruppe von hinten wie ich sie meistens gesehen habe!







Thomas 





Max






Raserei 






Max am Ende




Okay nur des Feldes! 

Michael & Michael





unser Tempo





Schon wieder abgehangen! 





Nach der Tour bei Michael!





Und hier DIrk der sich vor der Sonne nicht retten konnte!






Danke für die schöne Tour Michael, Pierre, Dirk, Michael, Max , Anton, Thomas
Danke für die Getränke und auch die Waffeln plus Riegel.

Werde bestimmt noch mal kommen!

Viele Grüße
Klaus

P.S:
13,4 Km/h haltet ihr für locker. *wokriegichEPOher*


----------



## Delgado (13. Mai 2006)

Michael & Thomas muss Michael & Michael heißen.


----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2006)

Habe ich geändert.
bin noch zu berauscht vom ganzen Tag.
Hab auch genug Sonne abbekommen! 
Danke Michael für den Hinweis!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. Mai 2006)

Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht


----------



## Redking (13. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Tour habt ihr da gemacht


Und wo warst du ?? 
Hattest genügend Zeit zum ausschlafen! 

Gruß
Klaus
P.S Glaube nicht das du langsamer gewesen währest als ich!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo warst du ??
> Hattest genügend Zeit zum ausschlafen!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Jo ich Dödel muss sehen, dass ich innerhalb von 2 Tagen meine Praktikumsmappe (um die 20 Seiten) fertig geschrieben bekomme   
Habe einen falschen Abgabetermin im Kopp gehabt und saß da heute 8 Stunden dran.
Das mit dem Tempo... ich will bald eh auf einen Freerider umsteigen, von daher würde ich mich direkt an das Tempo gewöhnen  

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute,
bin gerade auch nach Hause gekommen. Habe mir 4 mal richtig den Teller vollgeladen und ordentlich mit Bier nachgespült. Bin gespannt wAS morgen geht. Rückenschmerzen spüre ich jetzt aber nicht mehr. 

Fand es auch super heute. Also immer Samstag 13.00 bei Purevelo. 

P.S. Nächsten Samstag bin ich leider nicht dabei , da der 1.Lauf zum NRW-Cup startet und ich Promo für meinen Cup machen will.

Super Bilder Klaus, Danke


----------



## KGBKamikaze (14. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Also immer Samstag 13.00 bei Purevelo.
> 
> 
> Super Bilder Klaus, Danke



Könnt ich da vielleicht auch mal vorbei kommen, wenn das Tempo etwas langsamer ist


----------



## deerk (14. Mai 2006)

hi leute war echt mal wieder ne geile tour gute abfahrten und gute stimmung 
macht bock auf mehr !!!

coole foddos  

vom tempo her ist uphill mässig schon anstrengent aber ich bekomm das mit meinem hobel ja auch(mehr oder weniger) hin so unterm strich machst einfach nur spass  


dann bis nächsten samstag 

ride on 
D.


----------



## deerk (14. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ich da vielleicht auch mal vorbei kommen, wenn das Tempo etwas langsamer ist




ach vergessen 

sonntags fahr ich immer mit meinen homies das heisst hoch langsamer nur runter bisschen schneller wenn du bock hast kannst du auch mal sonntags mit kommen


ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2006)

schöne fotos,klaus.
heute war auch nett, eine runde hatte ca 5km, davon 5km singeltrails,auf und ab,steile downs usw ich wurde 8. michael hat gewonnen und marcel wurde 13. oder 14.
ich bin samstag beim schinderhannes marathon


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

Ich sollte einfach vor'm Rennen mehr saufen   

Gute Ergebnisse  




PS: In Dreisel gibt's Zeitgenossen, die mir Delgado hinterherrufen  , Max und Michael trifft man an jeder Ecke auf'm Bike, ..... wird hier etwa heimlich trainiert?


----------



## Beach90 (15. Mai 2006)

komisch ... immer wenn ich den Michael beim biken treffe steht er an der Straße und ist am Futtern.

@ Pierre : Du hattest gar nix von Schotten an die Dagmar geschickt , ich hab der Dagmar jetzt alles zukommen lassen.

Max


----------



## Delgado (15. Mai 2006)

Du Schwein


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> komisch ... immer wenn ich den Michael beim biken treffe steht er an der Straße und ist am Futtern.
> 
> @ Pierre : Du hattest gar nix von Schotten an die Dagmar geschickt , ich hab der Dagmar jetzt alles zukommen lassen.
> 
> Max



@ Beach
Das ist ja allerhand, was hier direkt vor meiner Haustür abgeholzt wird  
Wenigstens sind da dutzende neue Wege entstande, leider werden diese auch bald mit Schotter versehen. Momentan ists noch gut zu fahren, einfach platt gedrückter Lehmboden erlaubt hohes Tempo. Neuen Trail habe ich auch gefunden, ca. 800m lang.

Bis Freitag,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. Mai 2006)

800 m , vielleicht hast du den Heilbrunnenweg neu entdeckt ?!?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> 800 m , vielleicht hast du den Heilbrunnenweg neu entdeckt ?!?



Ka, wo isn der, Mr. Allesweiss


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Mai 2006)

Den Heibrunnenweg bitte nur an vertraute "Ich behalts für mich"-Typen verraten. Damit es da keine Invasion von Stadtbikern gibt.

Das meine ich im Ernst.


----------



## Redking (15. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Heibrunnenweg bitte nur an vertraute "Ich behalts für mich"-Typen verraten. Damit es da keine Invasion von Stadtbikern gibt.
> 
> Das meine ich im Ernst.


Den kenne ich schon aber nicht von Max! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Heibrunnenweg bitte nur an vertraute "Ich behalts für mich"-Typen verraten. Damit es da keine Invasion von Stadtbikern gibt.
> 
> Das meine ich im Ernst.



Klar, ich hetze ganze Touristengruppen drauf. Mal im Ernst, außer dem Carsten fahr ich eh mit keinem anderen hier in der Umgebung rum  

lg


----------



## Ommer (15. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Heibrunnenweg bitte nur an vertraute "Ich behalts für mich"-Typen verraten. Damit es da keine Invasion von Stadtbikern gibt.
> 
> Das meine ich im Ernst.


@Bohnentopf

was ist mit den Stadtbikern, fahren die den Wald kaputt? So wie die Forstfahrzeuge? 
Fahren nicht auch die Leute vom Land gelegentlich in die Stadt?

Fragt im Ernst

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> @Bohnentopf
> 
> was ist mit den Stadtbikern, fahren die den Wald kaputt? So wie die Forstfahrzeuge?
> Fahren nicht auch die Leute vom Land gelegentlich in die Stadt?
> ...



Finde ich wirklich nett, das sich ein Landbewohner für die unwürdigen Stadtbewohner einsetzt. Muß wohl doch am Sonntag mal früh aufstehen.


----------



## Ommer (15. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich wirklich nett, das sich ein Landbewohner für die unwürdigen Stadtbewohner einsetzt. Muß wohl doch am Sonntag mal früh aufstehen.


Ja, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, hat irgendwer gesagt.
Wenn du das wahr machst, mußt du etwas gemäßigt fahrn, vielleicht auch mit verbundenen Augen, damit du den Weg nicht siehst ("Stadtbiker"), den du ohnehin schon kennst .

Gruß Achim


_Auf zum Heibrunnenweg!_


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Mai 2006)

Da tummeln sich ja auf einmal "Stadtmenschen" in dem bisher nicht berücksichtigtem Windeck thread?!

Muss man immer erst provozieren, um Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen?


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Da tummeln sich ja auf einmal "Stadtmenschen" in dem bisher nicht berücksichtigtem Windeck thread?!
> 
> Muss man immer erst provozieren, um Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen?



Nö, bin eigentlich Gründungsmitglied #15


----------



## Cheetah (15. Mai 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Heibrunnenweg bitte nur an vertraute "Ich behalts für mich"-Typen verraten. Damit es da keine Invasion von Stadtbikern gibt.
> 
> Das meine ich im Ernst.



Ich mach da mal nen *LMB Termin*..  

Mal ernsthaft, der HBT ist super ohne Frage. Für die Stadtbiker gibt es z.B. mit den KFL viele sehr gute Trails vor deren Haustür. Ich sehe da keine Gefahr der Bikerinvasion.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Mai 2006)

Mit geht es nur darum Stress mit Wandern in Grenzen zu halten  . Neue Biker bei unserem Treffpunkt "Purevelo" sind herzlich willkommen.

Jetzt in eigener Sache:

Tune-FRM-Cup: Preisgelderhöhung in der Herren und Damen Lizenzklasse!

Nur noch eine Woche bis zum Start der neuen MTB-Rennserie. Über 160 Cupanmeldungen liegen der Veranstaltergemeinschaft um Michael Bonnekessel vor und es ist wahrscheinlich, dass über 200  Biker in den verschiedenen Klassen um Preise und Ehre biken werden. "Sicher ist , dass wir das Preisgeld in der Gesamtwertung für die Frauen- und Herreneliteklasse erhöhen können. Um welche Betrag hängt aber davon ab, wie sich die Teilnehmerzahlen in diesen Klassen entwickeln," so Bonnekessel. Genaue Informationen werden demnächst auf www.tune-frm-cup.de veröffentlicht.

Außerdem gibt es auch noch ein Restkontingent von den exklusiven Armlingen. Also schnell anmelden und auch die Cupgebühr überweisen. Wer zuerst überweist, ... 

Die ersten 4 Rennorte liegen übrigens zwischen Siegen und Bonn und sind von der A 45, A 3 und A 4 in weniger als 30 Minuten zu erreichen. Büchel liegt ja bekannter Weise an der Mosel. Dort findet tagsdarauf (8.10) auch ein MTB-Marathon statt. 



Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

ich stelle ein kassenhaus an die trails,und eine wurstbude.

ich frage mich warum mache leute immer als direkt so ernst meinen??

wir müssen mal sehen wann wir einen neuen termin finden, jetzt am samstag sind zB bonne marcel und ich in sachen race unterwegs.
marcel und ich fahren die trails im hunsrück kaputt,der bonne im sauerland.


----------



## Postmann (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet, würde aber auch gerne mal mitkommen, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmet! 

Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich Samstags meistens "gezwungen" werde zu Haus zu arbeiten (Rasen mähen, Zaun reparieren, Haus streichen, etc.), so dass ich meistens nur sonntags kann und Anfang Juni bin ich als Trauzeuge bei einer Hochzeit, so dass ich bis dahin Vorbereitungsstress hab. Aber dann geht's los.

P.S. Am Samstag bin ich auch in Emmelshausen (Pierre, danke für das Angebot des MItfahrens, aber meine Frau + Tochter geben sich die Ehre und feuern mich an, daher wird es ein Familienausflug) vielleicht sehen wir uns, ich fahre allerdings die Kurzstrecke.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal ne feste Hausrunde gefunden  
Also trefft ihr euch Samstags immer um 13 Uhr in Hamm?

lg


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal ne feste Hausrunde gefunden
> Also trefft ihr euch Samstags immer um 13 Uhr in Hamm?
> 
> lg



Nein, nur wenn wir Zeit haben. Steht doch da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nur wenn wir Zeit haben. Steht doch da!



wo


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)




----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nur wenn wir Zeit haben. Steht doch da!


delgado,vergiss es.hat eh kein sinn.
ich fahr jetzt biken


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

wat läuftn hier ?


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> wo



Da Du Depp!



			
				Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Fand es auch super heute. Also immer Samstag 13.00 bei Purevelo.




Du bist doch Gymnasiast oder?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du Depp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahnsinn, zich seiten weiter vorne


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du Depp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wahnsinn, zich seiten weiter vorne


----------



## Delgado (16. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn, zich seiten weiter vorne



Eine Seite!






PS: Bist Du doof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (16. Mai 2006)

interessant ...


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Seite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne

PS :Willst du mich verarschen?


----------



## Beach90 (16. Mai 2006)

*threadrettungsversuchinangriffnehm* Meine Trikots kommen nächste Woche    

Wer von euch könnte mit mir am Donnerstag nach AK auf die Strecke fahren ?!? Wer hat Zeit , wer hat lust ? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

ich war heute auf der strecke, von daher werde ich diese woche nicht mehr hoch fahre, ich wollte diese woche einen ruhigen machen.meiner schulter gehts noch nicht besser.
marcel kennt sie jetzt auch.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Mai 2006)

Wie siehts denn beim Marcel am Donnerstag aus ? 

Wann bestellst du die Riegel , Pierre ? 

Achso , wer Lust hat am Abend vor dem Wettkampf en Bierchen zu trinken , kann ab 18 uhr am Freitag zu mir unten an´s Ufer kommen.
Greetz Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts denn beim Marcel am Donnerstag aus ?
> 
> Wann bestellst du die Riegel , Pierre ?
> 
> ...



Soll der Carsten Anlage und ich meine Boxen mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

marcel 
riegel sind bestellt


----------



## Beach90 (16. Mai 2006)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:
			
		

> Soll der Carsten Anlage und ich meine Boxen mitbringen?


Nicht nötig , meine Anlage reicht aus. (...bringt lieber noch en zweiten Kasten mit  )

Wann sind die Riegel da?

Marcel kann nit   hab ihn eben noch getroffen

@ Bonne : Bist du vielleicht am Dienstag nochmal mit der AG auf der Strecke ? Ich würde mich dann euch anschließen.

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nötig , meine Anlage reicht aus. (...bringt lieber noch en zweiten Kasten mit  )
> 
> 
> Max



Das Mitbringen würde nichts kosten, noch ein Kasten schon


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2006)

@ beach.   hast du hunger???
wenns gut läuft am freitag, sonst sicher montag.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Mai 2006)

hunger...aber immer 

Komme gerade von Strecke , hab mich tierisch auf´s Mauls gelegt , weils geregnet hatte und der Abfahrtstrail nass was. Vielleicht ist mein Lenker gebrochen , glaube aber ehr nicht , vielleicht ist er auch nur verstellt weil ne Schraube eventuell zu leich angezogen war. Mehr werde ich gleich wissen ,wenn ich mich wieder in die Werstatt verzieh.
...ahja und wehe der Scheiss neben der letzten Brücke gehört mit zu Strecke ( ich sah dort so komische Spuren ) , dann gibbet aber Ärger *grrr*

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Mai 2006)

gehört dazu, wer nicht durchfahrt muß um eine extra kurve fahren, um heuballen.
beim emc werden noch ganz andere sachen gefahren


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2006)

Die Bachdurchfahrt ist noch nicht sicher!


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Mai 2006)

ich dachte sie ist sicher


----------



## deerk (17. Mai 2006)

wenn  die raketen am sa. nicht dabei sind könnnen wir ja ein bisschen an der technik pfeilen  

ride on 
D.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Mai 2006)

ich werde vielleicht kommen am samstag ...
also ich hatte heute bammel vor der bachdurchfahrt , aber wahrschienlich fahr ich sie immer wieder wenn  ich sie einmal fahre ... naja mal schauen 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (17. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde vielleicht kommen am samstag ...
> also ich hatte heute bammel vor der bachdurchfahrt , aber wahrschienlich fahr ich sie immer wieder wenn  ich sie einmal fahre ... naja mal schauen
> 
> Max



Irgendwie bezweifel ich, dass das was größeres an deinem geb. wird. Du willst am Samstag wieder fahren? Also wenn man richtig feiert ist man dazu nicht mehr in der Lage.
25 Leute? Sach ma, wie viel Kästen hast du eigentlich, oder sind wir die einzigsten die was mitbringen sollen?

lg


----------



## Beach90 (17. Mai 2006)

Ich sagte Vielleicht  , der fall tritt ein wenn´s regnet deswegen keiner zeltet.

Brauchst auch nicht zu weinen , jeder bingt was mit !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (18. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sagte Vielleicht  , der fall tritt ein wenn´s regnet deswegen keiner zeltet.
> 
> Brauchst auch nicht zu weinen , jeder bingt was mit !



Wenns regnet wird nicht gezeltet? Wow, dann fang den ganzen Kram doch nicht erst um 18 Uhr an, mich holt bestimmt keiner um Mitternacht ab. 

PS: Darfst ruhig auf meine PM´s antworten.
PPS: Komm heute mal zum Training, Ausrede wie Rennrad fahren oder sonst was gibts nicht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## deerk (19. Mai 2006)

servus...

also ich kann morgen auch nicht(also tour fahren) weil ich noch paar termine habe wegen
der bike park geschichte 


ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2006)

@ max. kannst dir deine riegel abholen, damit du nicht verhungerst 
ich bin denn rest des tages zuhause.


----------



## Beach90 (19. Mai 2006)

oh , ich glaube kaum das ich heute zeit habe die abzuholen , falls du heute abend vorhast zu kommen , kannst du sie ja einfach mitbringen , ich gebe dir dann das geld 

lg max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (20. Mai 2006)

@ Beach,
war ganz gut, dein "Geburtstag" 
Gegen Rosbach leider zu null verloren, hätte ich lieber weiter geschlafen 

lg


----------



## Beach90 (21. Mai 2006)

Wie geht´s der Platzwunde ? 

So , ich werde gleich mich mit dem Mountainbike auf den Weg nach Rosbach machen 

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (21. Mai 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht´s der Platzwunde ?
> 
> So , ich werde gleich mich mit dem Mountainbike auf den Weg nach Rosbach machen
> 
> Max



ICh sollt wohl mehr beten oder wieder in die Kirche gehen, ansonsten ist das herabfallende Kreuz bald ne Nummer größer  
PS: Meine Jacke liegt noch bei dir, könntest ma schaun wo?

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir einer erklären, wie ich zum Startpunkt des Rennens am Donnerstag in Altenkirchen komme? Oder ist es vor Ort ausgeschildert?

Ich habe auf der Seite des Tune-Frm-Cup eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung gesehen, aber kenn mich in AK nicht so aus. Ist es direkt hinter (unterhalb) der Fussgängerzone?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Mai 2006)

Aus Wissen kommend biegst du in die B 8 Richtung Limburg ab.
Dann geht es nach 2. Straße wieder rechts. (Im Hähnchen heißt die)

Aus Weyerbusch kommend einfach auf der B 8 bleiben und 2 Straßen nach der Ampel (am oberen Ende der Fußgängerzone) rechts abbiegen. (Im Hähnchen heißt die)

Hoffe das Hilft.

Der Ausrichterverein sollte aber wohl auch ausschildern.

Bonne


----------



## Postmann (23. Mai 2006)

Super, das hilft. 

Danke!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo , 
noch einen Tag bis zum Start vom Tune Frm Cup , das Wetter macht keinen tollen eindruck , ich denke für das Rennen morgen ziehe ich mir besser wieder den Nobby Nic drauf ,oder soll ich den Racing Ralph drauf lassen ? 

Hat sich an der Strecke nochwas geändert ? Ist die Bachdurchfahrt jetzt definitiv drin ? 

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. Mai 2006)

Hallooo?
Könntest du mal nach meiner Jacke gucken - Danke


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2006)

Nur zur Info.Das ist ein MTB Forum.
@max. Bach wenn nur für Herren und Senioren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info.Das ist ein MTB Forum.
> @max. Bach wenn nur für Herren und Senioren.



Ich werd' den Kamikaze mal sperren lassen ...  

Spaß bei Seite  

Bach ist ja toll! Aber warum müssen die Damen der Schöpfung nicht auch da durch?  
Sehe halt gern die Mädels mit ihren Wet-Shirts mit'm Hochwasser kämpfen  

Nochmal Spaß bei Seite  

War gerade nochmal auf der Heimseite des Tune FRM Cup.
Alles sehr beeindruckend  

Die Sponsoren, Preisgelder, Organisation, usw.

Zu Wetter und Strecke äußere ich mich nachher  
Aber wenn's schifft und kalt ist sorgt man eben entsprechend vor ..   

Auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache; Ich freu' mich auf morgen   


Gruß

Michael


PS: Hotelzimmer musste ich absagen da ich mit 2-3 Frauen anreise


----------



## Beach90 (24. Mai 2006)

*grrr* ich dachte ich wäre ein bisschen abgehärtet gegen die aufregung vor dem rennen , aber im moment dreht sich bei mir alles 
ich werde dann gleich wieder den Nobby draufmachen , da ich aber nur einen besitzte werde ich mir genau überlegen ob ich mir den gottverdammten Explorer auch noch drauf mache oder den ralph fahre.

naja , auch wenn ich die letzten tage eigentlich nur schlafend am sofa verbracht habe und heute gesehen habe , dass noch ein bisschen konkurenz in meiner klasse dazu gekommen ist , werde ich morgen das beste rausholen was möglich ist. Es folgt gleich noch die vor-rennabendliche-pasta-portion  

@bonne: glückwunsch ,  du hast die 250 starter marke überschritten 

max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info.Das ist ein MTB Forum.


Dann gehts halt um eine Mtb- Jacke


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Mai 2006)

Kann heute nichts schreiben, habe noch Dreck in den Augen.
Morgen mehr.


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2006)

1. Lauf Tune-FRM-Cup in Altenkirchen war ein voller Erfolg für die Region.

1. Platz bei den Fun-Damen für Solanum   
2. Platz bei Fun-U17 für Bitch90
2. Platz bei Fun-Sen1 für mich ... aber nur durch ein blödes Missveständniss  
6. Platz bei Fun-Herren für Wurzelglätter
9. Platz für flämischer Löwe Liz.-Sen1.


Klasse Schlammschlacht mit vielen Ausfällen ... aber ... leicht kann ja jeder  

Singlespeeder waren voll im Vorteil; Fahrer fetter Schlammreifen (Fat Albert) auch  

Keine Frage, wir kommen wieder  

Gruß Michael


PS: Nette Abschlussrunde bei Mc Donalds  , sollten wir wiederholen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

Ich war 9. lizenz Senioren 1, gewonnen hat aber der c.müller nicht m. hachmeyer.
wurzel wurde 6. was für ihn eine super leistung(erfolg) war.
Zum abschluß MC Donalds ist normal,so wichtig wie warmfahren


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war 9. lizenz Senioren 1, gewonnen hat aber der c.müller nicht m. hachmeyer.
> wurzel wurde 6. was für ihn eine super leistung(erfolg) war.
> Zum abschluß MC Donalds ist normal,so wichtig wie warmfahren



Uuuuups, warmfahren hatte ich ganz vergessen  
Gibts eigentlich in Betzdorf eine Mc Donalds Filiale?

Dann treffen wir uns da zum cool down   

Gruß

Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

Ortseingang Betzdorf rechte seite.


----------



## Delgado (26. Mai 2006)

*Erlaubtes Doping vor dem Rennen mit Kakao (Ersetzt das Warmfahren).*






*Iris im Schlammbad.*







*Veni vidi vici.

Erster Start, erster Sieg  *


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

kakao versuche ich auch mal.ich mache gleich mein rad für sonntag fertig und dann giro gucken mit kaffee und kuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (26. Mai 2006)

Also mir hat´s auch gefallen auch wenn ich kein freund des Regens bin , kam ich doch ganz gut mit der Strecke und meinem Racing Ralph zurecht.
Im Rennen durfte ich auch wieder einmal feststellen , das ich immer hinter den selben herfahre.... ;(

@ Pierre : Was hast du denn am Sonntag für ein Rennen ? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Mai 2006)

Emc


----------



## Beach90 (30. Mai 2006)

@ Wurzel : .... da hatteste aber mal en interessantes spiel heute zu sehen bekommen *schnarch*

Hey , ich hab jetzt schulferien ,nur im moment aufgrund dieses sauwetters absolut keinen bock zu trainieren ,werde aber wohl oder übel die nächsten tage wieder ein paar gute einheiten schrubben müssen ,damdit ich in betzdorf nit schlapp mach 
fahrt ihr am samstag wieder von hamm aus ? bzw. wer weiss schon das er mitkommt ? 

Max


----------



## Postmann (31. Mai 2006)

Bin Freitag auf einer Hochzeit und daher Samstag wahrscheinlich nicht in der Lage auf einem rad zu sitzen! 

Daher würd ich mich freuen, wenn ihr Sonntag fahren würdet, dann bin ich gern dabei!  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## deerk (31. Mai 2006)

morgen die herren...

bonne will so wie ich das mit bekommen habe mit ein paar jungs nach betzdorf 
denen die strecke zeigen aber wann und von wo die starten weiss ich nicht 

 ich bin am wochenende in willingen 


ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2006)

@ deerk. nimm warme klamotten mit(und wasserdichte)
trotzdem viel Spaß.
Das Wetter ist zum :kotz::kotz: werde mich am WE dem Bonne trotzdem Anhängen.


----------



## Beach90 (31. Mai 2006)

also ich würde auf jeden fall mich auch anschließen ,auch wenn ich freitag abends noch auf ner party eingeladen bin ,  ihr müsst nur sagen wann ihr startet.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2006)

Hilfe,

einige meiner AG-Jungs wissen nicht, wie sie am Montag nach Betzdorf kommen.

Hat jemand noch Platz im Auto und kann vielleicht einen oder zwei mitnehmen.

Der Start der Kleinen ist ja um 12.00. 

Ab Hamm müsste die Fahrt dann spätestens gegen 10.30 losgehen.

Wer kann helfen

P.S. Wann sie zurüchfahren ist nicht so wichtig   Nur pünktlich dasein ist erstmal wichtig für die.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Xexano (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

ich hätte hier eine Frage an deerk...

Ich habe gehört, dass in Hamm ein "Secret Spot" mit DH/FR/Northshores o.ä. gibt?! 

Bin nämlich einer von der Heavy Gravition Fraktion und aus aus Windeck(-Dattenfeld)  und Hamm ist von der Entfernung her nicht sehr weit. Hätte deswegen echt Interesse daran...

Wäre echt toll, wenn es einige Infos dazu geben würde...  

Schöne Grüße!

Xexano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (1. Juni 2006)

hi 

hab eben in den fläääätdrop fred gepostet und jetzt erst das hier gesehen 

wie gesagt jetzt am wochenende bin ich in willingen aber danach gehst rund 

so viel haben wir jetzt noch nicht da stehen paar kicker und 4 drops 

können gerne die tage mal einen biken gehen 


ride on
D.


----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Dirk,
was du bei uns gepostet hast hört sich nach einer Menge Arbeit an.

Und dannach nach viel Spaß an.

Klasse das ihr bei euch sowas aufziehen könnt! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kgb4.9 (1. Juni 2006)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab eben in den fläääätdrop fred gepostet und jetzt erst das hier gesehen
> 
> ...



Kenne die Stelle auch, stehen schon etwas länger ein paar Nothshores. Was genau habt ihr denn da nun vor?

MfG


----------



## deerk (1. Juni 2006)

es bikepark zu nennen ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben weil das gelände nicht so gross ist aber es reicht dicke für jede menge NS und es gibt da auch ein stück was nur wenig gefälle hat und da kommt im laufe der nächsten zeit dirtlines hin 
... 

ride on
D.


----------



## Kgb4.9 (1. Juni 2006)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> es bikepark zu nennen ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben weil das gelände nicht so gross ist aber es reicht dicke für jede menge NS und es gibt da auch ein stück was nur wenig gefälle hat und da kommt im laufe der nächsten zeit dirtlines hin
> ...
> 
> ride on
> D.



Wer war denn der Gründer dieser jetzigen Northshores?
Ist dieses Gelände dann später nicht mehr für Jedermann befahrbar?

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## deerk (1. Juni 2006)

das waren meine homies und ich... 

klar für jeden  deshalb machen wir ja jetzt ein richtigen spot draus damit es sich auch mal lohnt wenn man nicht direkt aus der umgebung kommt 

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (2. Juni 2006)

hallo , 
kgb4.9 du hast aber nicht zufällig was mit dem kgbkamikaze gemeinsam , oder ? 

ich würde morgen gerne mitkommen , ist es okay wenn ich um 12.15 bei dir bin pierre ? 
muss mir heute erstmal noch neue bremsbeläge kaufen...

max


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Juni 2006)

@beach wo fährst du mit Pierre hin??


Habe Angst in Betzdorf zu duschen  
Ich heb die Seife nicht auf, wenn sie runter fällt  

Wetter wird ja besser.

Bonne


----------



## Kgb4.9 (2. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> kgb4.9 du hast aber nicht zufällig was mit dem kgbkamikaze gemeinsam , oder ?
> max


zufällig der selbe, weiß mein Passwort nicht mehr, und die Anfrage funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
Hat hier noch irgendjemand ne gebrauchte, aber funktionsfähige LX oder XT Kurbel, die er verkauft?

MfG


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juni 2006)

ich fahre nicht mit dem rad dahin.
wenn dann mit dem auto.und danach dann zu meinen schwiegereltern.


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juni 2006)

aha , bonne wann fährst du denn morgen die strecke in betzdorf besichtigen und wo trefft ihr euch ? 
( eins bei purevelo , oder was ? ) 

lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2006)

komplette änderung,bonne jörg und ich fahren mit dem auto.zurück fahre ich mit dem rad.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Juni 2006)

auch nett , 
ich darf heute ehe nicht von zuhause weg , weil meine oma seit gestern im koma liegt .
@ pierre : fährst du morgen beim TV mit ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2006)

nein, wenn dann mtb. habe noch nichts geplant


----------



## Beach90 (5. Juni 2006)

hallo , 
ich fahre heute nicht mit , es gibt manchmal dinge die wichtiger sind als rennen. 
ich wünsche euch viel glück !


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> ich fahre heute nicht mit , es gibt manchmal dinge die wichtiger sind als rennen.
> ich wünsche euch viel glück !



Du hast Recht!

Alles Gute .....


Lieber Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Recht!
> 
> Alles Gute .....
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael 

Viel erfolg beim Rennen heute


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael
> 
> Viel erfolg beim Rennen heute




Danke!

Meine erste Frau hat mich gerade daran erinnert, dass wir heute 10. Hochzeitstag haben  

Ich frag' mich gerade, ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen ist  



PS: Wie war's in F.


----------



## volker k (5. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> 
> Meine erste Frau hat mich gerade daran erinnert, dass wir heute 10. Hochzeitstag haben
> 
> ...




1. Man(n) kann sich doch nicht alles merken   ( also nichts zur beunruhigung ) 

2.   kann ich nur empfehlen findet heute Abend zum letzten mal statt


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2006)

@ delgado. 13 sec warst du schneller als ich.
MC Donalds war gut, hast was verpasst


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> @ delgado. 13 sec warst du schneller als ich.
> MC Donalds war gut, hast was verpasst



Nach meiner Magen-Darm-Virusinfektion hätte ich Mc Donalds sicher nicht überlebt  

Uuuuups ist ja'n Cup Sponsor   



PS: Mc Donalds is super; Ehrlich;


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2006)

Hau am Wochenende einen raus!!!!!
Nimm ein paar Dosen Red Bull mit, zum Schluß auch ein Weizen.


----------



## Delgado (6. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hau am Wochenende einen raus!!!!!
> Nimm ein paar Dosen Red Bull mit, zum Schluß auch ein Weizen.



Vielleicht fahr ich 'ne Stunde und trinke 23 Stunden lang Weizen   

Dann werd ich immer noch 6.  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Beach90 (7. Juni 2006)

@ michael : bist gestern durch dattenfeld gefahren , hab dich gesehen


----------



## Delgado (7. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ michael : bist gestern durch dattenfeld gefahren , hab dich gesehen



Ja, da war ich auch  
Warum haste nix gesacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (7. Juni 2006)

du hast mich nit gehört , in deinem trainingseifer am einzelzeitfahrrad. 

hey, ich weiss jetzt auch warum mein marta hebel für vorne so wackelt , der is nämlich angebrochen *freu*


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

Ach nein?! Da waren wohl also noch mehr Leute gestern in Windeck unterwegs?


----------



## Beach90 (7. Juni 2006)

...nur leider sieht man nie die leute ,welche weisse rocky mountians fahren , in windeck


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Juni 2006)

aber weiße focus


----------



## volker k (7. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> aber weiße focus




Hab ich hier WEISS gelesen   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

Ein weisses und ein rotes Rocky waren gestern zu sehen...

Sowie etwas schwarzes und silbernes, aber nicht mehr Rocky Mtn.  

Aber jetzt weiß ich, wo flämischer löwe wohnt...  Nur leider stimmen unsere Einsatzgebiete nicht überein... 

@Beach90: Vielleicht kommt dann mal der Tag, an dem du mich erwischen wirst...  Ich kann ja mal, wenn ich unterwegs bin, vorher noch ne PM schicken und Bescheid geben o.ä.  Nur sicherlich isses kein passendes Bike, um mit jemandem vom Racing Team zu biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Ein weisses und ein rotes Rocky waren gestern zu sehen...
> 
> Sowie etwas schwarzes und silbernes, aber nicht mehr Rocky Mtn.
> 
> ...



Ooooch, das geht schon. Das versucht der mit dem roten Rocky auch öfters  .
Die Racer sind da echt tolerant und fahren in der Wartezeit ein paar Kilometer Kreise


----------



## Beach90 (8. Juni 2006)

naja , gesehen hab dich, glaube ich, schon öfters , allerdings auf der univega-gurke . ich glaube sogar letzte woche noch, bei der evangelischen kirche.

biste mit dem rocky mal zum höffer nach dattenfeld gefahren ? der freut sich bestimmt auch  



> Die Racer sind da echt tolerant und fahren in der Wartezeit ein paar Kilometer Kreise


wir brauchen halt länger um uns den weg zu merken , drum fahren wir ja alles doppelt  

be a man 
ride hardtail  

max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (8. Juni 2006)

Hat zufällig jemand mitbekommen, wer in unsere Rampe zwischen Schladern Sportplatz und Burg Windeck tiefe Stufen gegraben und sämtliche Holzbefestigungen auseinander geschlagen hat  
Die Sache war mit dem Förster auf jeden Fall abgesprochen.  
Wenn zufällig jemand in der letzten Woche unterwegs war, würde ich mich um Hinweise freuen.


MfG, Patrick


----------



## Xexano (8. Juni 2006)

Äh... was habe ich an der Ev. Kirche zu suchen?! Meine Konfirmation ist schon erledigt.  Und bei meiner blauen Univegagurke ist im Moment die Kurbel kaputt... und da passt kein Werkzeug rein, um die Schraube loszulösen (nötig, damit Platz für den Kurbelabzieher da ist)...  Also, das Univega ist schon ein paar Wochen nicht auf der Straße. 

Aber sonst fahre ich schon mal mit dem Univega, um für Mutti Brötchen zu holen o.ä.  

@KGB: K.A.!

Und nein, ich habe mich beim Höffer noch nie blicken lassen (nur beim Restaurant Höffer  ).
Und klar würde er sich freuen, da potenzielle Kundschaft kommen würde, gell? 

Und mit der Wartezeit... ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass die Racer nicht ein paar Kilometer im Kreis fahren werden, sondern ein paar Lichtjahre... *entweder"schieb&fluch"oder"kleinsterGang&langsam&keuch"*


----------



## Beach90 (11. Juni 2006)

Viel glück zur Deutschen Meisterschaft , Pierre und Bonne ....

... ich weiss ich schreibs fast schon zuspät 

gruß max


----------



## Beach90 (13. Juni 2006)

sehen wir uns am sonntag in mehring ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juni 2006)

samstag 13 uhr bei www.purevelo.de,wer ist dabei.
wie immer ein tourchen durch die trails, bonne, marcel, dirk, roman, und ich bis jetzt.und es sollen noch mehr werden

DM war ganz gut bonne 8.  ich 26.


----------



## kyromoto (14. Juni 2006)

moin leute!
Ja ich lebe noch, mehr den je! Wie is den die tour am samstag? wie lang ca. ha überlegt auch zu kommen. hab nur keinen bock unterwegs abzuknicken, wenn zu lang!

Oli


----------



## Delgado (14. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> samstag 13 uhr bei www.purevelo.de,wer ist dabei.
> wie immer ein tourchen durch die trails, bonne, marcel, dirk, roman, und ich bis jetzt.und es sollen noch mehr werden
> 
> DM war ganz gut bonne 8.  ich 26.



Bin wahrscheinlich dabei  

Gruß

Michael


----------



## deerk (15. Juni 2006)

@kyromoto
 ich geh mal davon aus das es so gute 2 stunden sind (also bis jetzt war es immer so ) 


@delgado
prima das wird ja wieder ein lustiger haufen 

bis sa.

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Juni 2006)

Hoffentlich gibt es auch ein kaltes Bier bei Dirk 

Mir fällt ein, ich hätte da noch was zu verkaufen: 

Siemens Kühleschrank mit großen Gefrierfach für Eis 

Preis: weiß ich nicht, der gehört meiner Schwiegermutter (hat eine neue Küche)

meiner wäre Freibier bis zum Lebensende


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Juni 2006)

@Beach,
wie siehts morgen mitm Dirt Metals aus? Mit welchem Zug wolltest du fahren?

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## deerk (15. Juni 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich gibt es auch ein kaltes Bier bei Dirk
> 
> Mir fällt ein, ich hätte da noch was zu verkaufen:
> 
> ...




naa primmaaaa 

dann bring mir den kühlschrank und ich mach ihn voll mit bier  

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juni 2006)

aber auch coca cola. eiskalt.
Bis samstag


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juni 2006)

Der Kühlschrank steht im Shop!

Jetzt muss er nur noch gefüllt werden.

Ich fahre morgen wohl mit, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Und dann gibt es


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2006)

Hi,

danke für die Bierchen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2006)

Ja, da könnte man sich dran gewöhnen.
Bein nächsten mal fahren wir dann in meine Richtung, dann gibts bei mir eine Verpflegungsstelle.
Vieleicht fahre ich morgen bei der ag mit.


----------



## Redking (19. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da könnte man sich dran gewöhnen.
> Bein nächsten mal fahren wir dann in meine Richtung, dann gibts bei mir eine Verpflegungsstelle.
> Vieleicht fahre ich morgen bei der ag mit.


Hallo, wann fährt denn immer so die AG??
Und wann fahrt ihr die Strecke in Pracht?

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juni 2006)

hallo , mich gibt´s auch wieder 
nach einer woche ohne MTB *heul* , habe ich jetzt meine rennradphase hinter mir und kann wieder richtig biken. :jump:
@ pierre :  sag doch mal , wann du morgen losfährst , ich schau dann das ich mitkomme ,aber hauptsache ich bin zum Deutschlandspiel wieder rechtzeitig zuhause. 

Lg max (.... marcels rad sieht jetzt richtig schick aus  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2006)

Wenn ich fahre dann um 14.45 Uhr von Dreisel.
Die AG trieft sich Dienstags um 15.30 Uhr, von daher schlecht für Fußball Fans.Aber die Vorrunde ist doch eh gegessen.


----------



## Delgado (19. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich fahre dann um 14.45 Uhr von Dreisel.
> Die AG trieft sich Dienstags um 15.30 Uhr, von daher schlecht für Fußball Fans.*Aber die Vorrunde ist doch eh gegessen*.



Stimmt Ecuador Gruppensieger; Deutschland gerade noch Letzter der Qualifizierten in Gruppe A


----------



## deerk (20. Juni 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, da könnte man sich dran gewöhnen.
> Bein nächsten mal fahren wir dann in meine Richtung, dann gibts bei mir eine Verpflegungsstelle.
> Vieleicht fahre ich morgen bei der ag mit.




yes war wieder lustig aber 

wir brauchen meehr bier  

ride on 
D.


----------



## Beach90 (20. Juni 2006)

ach mist , ich dachte um 18.00 uhr würde das spiel anfangen, naja dann fahr ich jetzt gleich ne runde.

gruß max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Juni 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Ecuador Gruppensieger; Deutschland gerade noch Letzter der Qualifizierten in Gruppe A


Deutschland wird heute sicher gewinnen  



Die tour hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen mit ein paar man macht es doch immer noch am meisten spaß  und danach die schöne kalte cola  tolle aktion freue mich schon auf das nächste mal


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland wird heute sicher gewinnen
> 
> ..... und danach die schöne *kalte cola * tolle aktion freue mich schon auf das nächste mal



Haste 'nen Cola-Rausch?   

Noch kannste in meinen Ecuador-Fanclub eintreten   
Dann musste Dich nachher nicht ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KGBKamikaze (22. Juni 2006)

@Beach,
war heute um 5 bei dir, deine Mutter meinte dass du grade los gefahren wärst  
Nunja, ca halb 6 hab ich dich in Schladern gesehen, wollte erst noch rufen, hattest aber nen Affenzahn drauf  

lg
kgb


----------



## Beach90 (22. Juni 2006)

bin mit vierziger schnitt von herchen nach rosbach gefahren um noch pünktlich am berliner platz zu sein  hat aber spass gemacht  

war denn was? 

hat irgendwer vor am samstag in saalhausen zu fahren ? bzw. wo fahrt ihr sonst? 

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Juni 2006)

Bin gestern ebenfalls Sieg aufwärts gefahren nach Betzdorf (bicyles and more), Super Rückenwind.
Ich fahre in Saalhausen, Marathon lang, und vieleicht noch NRW cup je nachdem wie meine Beine sind.
Marcel fährt die Kurtze Runde, habe in der Starterliste den W.Ottersbach gesehen, für mittel oder lang.Bonne fährt nur NRW Cup.


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juni 2006)

ich denke ich fahre die 55 km.
wann fahrt ihr morgen früh hier los ? 

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Juni 2006)

5.45 uhr.


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juni 2006)

startest du früher ? die lang und mittel starten gleichzeitig , ne ? 
wir werden wahrscheinlich um 6:30 losfahren , obwohl ich mich auch noch anmelden muss


----------



## Beach90 (23. Juni 2006)

naja , dann mal bis morgen.
ich werde bestimmt ne ruhige nacht haben , da die volksbeschallungsmaßnahmen der dreiseler kirmes ja wieder ins "unbewohnte" land gerichtet sind 


Edit : hab gerade mal in die starterliste geschaut und sieh mal einer an : der erwin bakker hat wieder gemeldet


----------



## Beach90 (24. Juni 2006)

Jo , war doch echt geil heute , mal was ganz neues fÃ¼r mich mit derart vielen hÃ¶henmetern , hab fÃ¼r den ersten platz sogar noch 60 Euro bekommen 

achja:



> Der Berg ruft: Abgesagt!
> Der Berg ruft in Schmallenberg. FÃ¼r kleines Geld (15â¬) und zu guter Startzeit (18 Uhr) geht es Ã¼ber 47km. Einmal Rhein-Weser-Turm und zurÃ¼ck!
> 
> Weitere Infosâ¦
> ...



so , werde dann stattdessen den Erbeskopfmarathon fahren.

hat eigentlich gar keiner termine fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes WE ?!? Wo fÃ¤hrt denn der Bonne ? 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juni 2006)

Bin nächste Woche beim Prolog der Tour in Straßburg 

Dann haben meine Tochter (9.7.) und meine Frau (16.7) Geburtstag sieht also schlecht aus mit Rennen fahren.
Wahrscheinlich ist Pracht (22.7) dann das nächste Rennen für mich.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2006)

.... wehe du kommst mit was anderem als gelb wieder , dann gibts ärger 

@ Delgado : Sonntagsfahrer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Delgado : Sonntagsfahrer !



Bist wieder zu älteren Herren ins Auto gestiegen?   

Jaja. ich weiß. Du bist jung und brauchst das Geld.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Juni 2006)

Hi Delgado,

woher kennst du die Preise?

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (26. Juni 2006)

Jetzt irgendwie neu : www.mtb-windeck.de
hab dem Webmaster mal geschrieben und mal schauen was bei rauskommt


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Juni 2006)

Tune-FRM-Cup: Part III

Das MTB-Highlight zwischen Bonn und Siegen: Rennen, Expo, Grillabend und geführte Sonntagstour!

In Pracht-Wickhausen wird den verwöhnten Startern und Zuschauern des Tune-FRM-Cups wieder einiges geboten. Es haben sich Deutsche-, Europa- und Weltemeister angekündigt (Sewing, Jüngst, Meerschart, Becker). Neben Tune, FRM und German-A werden weitere namenhafte Aussteller auf der Expo-Area erwartet.

Bei der kostenlosen Verlosung können alle anwesenden Kinder unter 13 Jahren diesmal sogar 2 altersgerechte Jugend-MTB´s und 20 weitere tolle Preise gewinnen. Am McDonalds-Glücksrad kann dem Glück gegen eine geringe Gebühr auch nachgeholfen werden. Die Einnahmen am McDonaldsGlücksrad kommen dem 20 Monate alten an Krebs erkranktem Linus (Linus.jpg) und der Krebshilfe "Villa Kunterbunt" zu Gute.

Ab dem 2. Rennen des Tages wird versucht nach der Sprungschanze (Foto) eine "Radarkontrolle" durchzuführen (Topspeed zählt!) und am zweiten Anstieg folgt eine technische "Uphillwertung"(ohne Fuß abzusetzen). Hier locken zusätzliche Sachpreise für die Besten in diesen Sektoren, bzw. Geldpreise im Herreneliterennen.

Die Zuschauer werden durch Wegweiser zu unseren 3 Top-Spots der Strecke geleitet:

Die bekannte "Sprungsschanze" (2005-34.jpg) sorgte letztes Jahr schon für johlende Zuschauer.
Am "Wurzelsepp" soll eine Stimmung wie bei einer Bergetappe der Tour herrschen, bringt also Trommeln, Ratschen, "Bangs Bangs", Pfeifen usw. mit!!
Am "Weltende" (2005-08.jpg) sollten nicht nur die Zuschauer bereit stehen, sondern auch die Sanitäter. Das Weltende kann auch über einen "Chickenway" umfahren werden - Ullalala Schmidt sagt danke. Für diese Fahrer gilt dann aber am Ende des "Chickenways" die alte Vorfahrtsregel "rechts vor links"! Wir versuchen einen "Pappkameraden" an dieser Stelle aufzustellen.
Ein Fernseher für die Tourübertragung steht natürlich auch bereit(, aber nur wenn Ulle nicht wieder schwächelt!)!

Nach den Rennen klingt der Tag dann bei Grill und Bier aus. Endlich mal Zeit zum Reden ...und Krombacher vom Fass (besonders für Wolfgang "Casalla" Schmidt)

Damit sich Aufwand und Anreise auch lohnen, wird am Sonntag , tagsdarauf, eine gemütliche Tour angeboten. Michael Bonnekessel, Jörg Schmidt (FRM-Juniorteam) und Pierre Seibertz (FocusRacingteam) bieten sich als Tourguides an und führen die Interessierten über ihre Lieblingstrails. Interessierte mailen an [email protected]. Als Unterkünfte empfehlen wir unsere Unterkünfte "Waldhotel Imhäuser", "Kloster Marienthal" und ggf. "Landhaus Krombach", die preisgerechte Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten anbieten ( Die Auermühle und Alte Vogtei haben Betriebsferien).

Streckeninfos und Anfahrtshinweise folgen ... Euer Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juni 2006)

hallo , wer fährt denn alles am samstag beim dirk mit ? 
lasst den thread nicht sterben ,nach der WM geht das leben weiter   , ach ne die Tour kommt ja noch  

achso , frage : 
hat wer lust einen mitzubestellen? 
klick

greetz max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (30. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo , wer fährt denn alles am samstag beim dirk mit ?
> 
> 
> greetz max


Wann soll ich nochmal bei dir sein? Bin von Freitag auf Samstag in Werfen, muss dann sehen wann ich aufstehe  

lg


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo , wer fährt denn alles am samstag beim dirk mit ?
> lasst den thread nicht sterben ,nach der WM geht das leben weiter   , ach ne die Tour kommt ja noch
> 
> 
> greetz max



Sorry, bekomme morgen Nachhilfe im Mit-Restblut-im-Alkohol-Tandem-fahren-ohne-umzukippen.

Gruß & viel Spaß 

Michael


----------



## deerk (30. Juni 2006)

moin männer ... ja fahren wir morgen einen ? 

wenn ja mach ich mir jetzt noch die klickies  dran  

macht mal kurz meldung weil wenn net fahr ich moin mittag in wald noch was bauen 

ride on 
D.


----------



## Beach90 (30. Juni 2006)

ja wir fahren morgen , ich komme mit drei mann vermutlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (1. Juli 2006)

jo , war doch geil heute , gerne wieder. wobei ich nächste woche vielleicht marathon fahre , ich hab nämlich endlich einen gefunden , welcher nicht ausfällt und auch nicht unbedingt so weit weg ist.

max


----------



## deerk (2. Juli 2006)

yep hat spass gemacht ... 

bis die tage 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2006)

Wünsche allen nächste woche viel spaß und erfolg.
ich starte morgen mal wieder eine holland tour. mit dem mtb, kinderanhänger dran,zelt rein und ab.
von venlo bis ans meer ca 250 km, in 2 tagen, dann 2-3 tage im meer liegen, und wieder zurück.


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Juli 2006)

ich denke Samstag ist mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour! Wer kommt mit?

Soll ja auch vom Wetter etwas angenhmer werden.

@ wo ist da ein Rennen am Wochenende?? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## KGBKamikaze (6. Juli 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke Samstag ist mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour! Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Soll ja auch vom Wetter etwas angenhmer werden.



War zwar letztes mal echt schön, aber mein Vater feiert seinen geb.

Gruß


----------



## Postmann (6. Juli 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke Samstag ist mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour! Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Soll ja auch vom Wetter etwas angenhmer werden.


 
Ich würd auch gern mal mitkommen, aber Samstags bin ich meist zu Haus im Garten am arbeiten oder sondt anderweitig (von meiner Frau) eingeplant  

Sonntags wär ich direkt da.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (7. Juli 2006)

hallo , 
ich habe nun meine magen-dram-grippe halbwegs hinter mir , kann vielleicht am sonntag zum ersten mal wieder fahren ,sonst wäre ich auch gern beim dirk morgen mitgefahren.

max


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke Samstag ist mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour! Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Soll ja auch vom Wetter etwas angenhmer werden.
> 
> @ wo ist da ein Rennen am Wochenende?? Samstag oder Sonntag?



Bin 13:00 Uhr beim Purevelo.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2006)

Hi Michael,
sind wohl morgen alleine, da der rest nicht kann. Komm besser mit ner Crosscountrykiste. Machen dann eine Tour Richtung Kloster Marienstatt, ok? so 50 km mit 900 Höhenmeter, ok?

Gruß Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Juli 2006)

Bin wieder da.
600 km in 7 tagen+ ein ruhe tag am meer.
600 km mit einem kinderanhänger der gesamt ca 50kg wog.
war echt gut
Wetter war sonne pur,es gab natürlich auch kaltes 
Mal sehen wies die tage weiter geht.
Am WE fahre ich zwei Wettkämpfe-Duathlon in Dreikirchen-Marathon in Eppstein


----------



## Beach90 (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo , 
Wer ist denn alles am Di/Mi/Do auf der Tune FRM Cup Strecke ? 

Bonne , gibbet dieses Jahr auch wieder ein Abschlusstraining ? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juli 2006)

Dienstags morgen gegen 10.30

Donnerstag gegen 15.30 Streckenbesichtigung

Freitag abend wird weiter abgesteckt.

Reifentipp: vorne will Seitenhalt!!!

geschätzte Rendauer der einzelnen Rennen:

HerrenElite 7-8 Runden (große Runden)

Senioren 4-5 Runden (große Runden)

U 17 U 19 Frauen Herren Hobby 5-6 leicht verkürzte Runden

U 13 U 15 (5-6 kurze Runde)


----------



## Delgado (17. Juli 2006)

Dann fahr' ich in der Klasse Mädchen U13  





PS: Ist die Tour am So. Tandemtauglich? 
PPS: Hallo Iris


----------



## Solanum (17. Juli 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ist die Tour am So. Tandemtauglich?
> PPS: Hallo Iris



Hallo Micha!
nach positiver Antwort: von mir aus sehr gerne 
Grüße Solanum


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juli 2006)

Hi ,

bisher hat sich ja noch keiner bei mir angemeldet!

Daher ist bisher auch keine Tour geplant!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juli 2006)

Jo gut , danke Bonne , werde dann morgen mal vorbeischauen mich aber auch zeitig wieder zur Köningsetappe zurückziehen  

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (27. Juli 2006)

Wo meldet man sich eigentlich für den Biathlon an ? 
Unter www.sg-altenkirchen.de find ich nix bzw. kann die seite seit wochen schon nicht öffnen.

max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Juli 2006)

Hier läuft ja nichts mehr.
also ich bin heute das erste mal wieder auf dem rad gewesen, schmerzen sind noch da aber es geht(fährt).
wer fährt am we denn rennen?
seid ihr mit dem letzten we zufriedend?
Mein nächster wettkampf wird duisburg sein, in der 1., Mannschaft von FOCUS mit Hanka Mike Jörg usw
Nutscheid kann nich leider nicht. und Siegen müßte ich AK fahren, Genauso Nordenau.


----------



## Beach90 (28. Juli 2006)

Was ist den nun mit dem Biathlon ?  
Brauchst dich auch nicht zu wundern wenn der Thread nicht läuft , denn ich hab auch keine Lust hier auf Selbstgespräche. Naja ,aber wenigstens ist das Niveau wieder gestiegen  , also nicht verzweifeln  

Also Pracht war echt mal Super geil   , als ich gestartet bin war ja noch klasse Wetterchen und so lief mein Rennen auch perfekt. Meine Zuschauer    waren auch begeistert von diesem tollen Rennen. Bin ja auch zweiter in der Topspeed Wertung geworden , ich weiss allerdings bis heute nicht ob das überhaupt ne Rolle spielt.

Morgen starte ich in Nordenau , freu mich schon total, denn ich hab knüppelharte konkurenz. Und für Sonntag gilt : In Siegen siegen ... wenn mir die aus Betzdorf keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen , aber ich glaub die fahren ja ehe alle Lizenz.

Nutscheid Megabike wird richtig geil , ich finde auch die Meldeliste äußerst interessant , da siehst nämlich mal wer hier alles in Windeck bikt und das sieht ja gar nicht so tot aus wie man immer denkt , vielleicht Telefonier ich die mal alle ab und wir schaffens wengistens so ne Art " offene Trainings-Sonntagsfahr-Gruppe" aufzustellen.

Gruß Max


----------



## Postmann (29. Juli 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> wir schaffens wengistens so ne Art " offene Trainings-Sonntagsfahr-Gruppe" aufzustellen.
> 
> Gruß Max


 
Hi, 

bei einer Sontags Fahrgruppe wär ich sofort dabei. Ich wollte schon immer mal Samstag nach Hamm kommen, aber als Familienvater werde ich hier samstags immer missbraucht für die Gartenarbeit und einkaufen und so einen Kram.Ich fahre immer sonntags.

Nächstes WE in Waldbröl bin ich dabei. Gehe samstag abend zur Pasta Party, ich hoffe ich treffe den ein oder anderen und wir lernen uns mal kennen!

Bis dann
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juli 2006)

@ max. glückwunsch zum DOPPEL SIEG am WE.
Ich habe trotz Knie beschwerden ca 200 km GA Training zusammen bekommen
Tipp Römer Straße geht gut zur zeit.
Marcel konnte  auch mal wieder ein gutes ergebniss einfahren, 5. in Siegen.
Ich will auch Rennen fahren, muß aber noch warten bis mitte August warten.
@ max. Auschreibung angekommen?


----------



## Beach90 (30. Juli 2006)

Ja ausschreibung is angekommen , vielen dank , ich selbst habe ca. 10 leute für den biathlon geworben

So ein doppel Sieg ist natürlich super geil   , aber ich bin im moment auch seit 5 Rennen ungeschlagen. 





*hust* die anderen waren so fertig , die kamen schon gar nicht mehr die stufen hoch  

Nächste Woche kommt der Saisonhöhepunkt , wenn auch nur auf kurzer Strecke und das hoffentlich mit neuem Rad.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juli 2006)

Neues Rad?


----------



## Delgado (31. Juli 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Max



Geil, bis auf die Flip Flops


----------



## Redking (31. Juli 2006)

Ja, Max was für ein neues Rad??
Hast du das alte geschrottet?
Oder schon einen neuen Vertrag fürs Folgejahr? 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (31. Juli 2006)

Nene , wird doch nix , denn alles wird gut  

...vielleicht kauf ich mir ja ein specialized stupi fsr pro 130 rahmen  
ne ... bald kommt meine teambekleidung *hust*

edit: was ist mit den flip flops ?  .... die sind nur ein bisschen groß


----------



## Redking (31. Juli 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene , wird doch nix , denn alles wird gut
> 
> ...vielleicht kauf ich mir ja ein specialized stupi fsr pro 130 rahmen
> ne ... bald kommt meine teambekleidung *hust*
> ...


Wie die hast du immer noch nicht??
Ich habe die Teambekleidung schon mal gesehen und in der Hand gehabt!
Anscheinend sind die von F..... nicht ganz auf der Höhe? 

Viel Glück für Sonntag 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Juli 2006)

Im Oktober gibts die Ärmellosen Trikots :

Hoffentlich mußt du die Klamotten nicht noch Bezahlen, bei dieser wartezeit.
Aber du solltest dich mal bewerben, einfach mal sehen was es gibt, beim besten angebot dann unterschreiben.


----------



## Beach90 (31. Juli 2006)

Mal schauen , das ist jetzt nur das Fusion-Aufbaujahr , das Team hat 30 ca. Fahrer , nächstes Jahr fliegen ne Menge raus und die bleiben bekommen wohl gute Konditionen und ein vernünftiges Sponsoring
... und wenn nicht, wird sich beworben ( ich bin jung und brauche .... )

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. August 2006)

Hi Max,

kannst ja demnächst "CONFUSION RACINGTEAM" als Team angeben


----------



## Beach90 (1. August 2006)

so verwirrend isses auch nicht !
Wart mal ab , morgen kommt post aus Rodgau mit vielen Trikots ...jaha.....!

...man muss nur öfters mal Kündigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. August 2006)

und??

ich möchte bilder sehen


----------



## Beach90 (4. August 2006)

ja , die trikots sind super geil , frag marcel


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2006)

Und mußtest du sie bezahlen?


----------



## Beach90 (4. August 2006)

noch nicht ... ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Beach90 (6. August 2006)

Manno man , war das anstregend heute ....
Ich glaube ich hatte noch nie ein schmerzvolleres Rennen als das hier.
Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden und ihr ? 

Max


----------



## Postmann (7. August 2006)

HI,

als erstes gratulier ich Dir mal zum 2. Platz in der AK!!!   

Aber ich bin absolut nicht zufrieden. Denn wie schon gesagt, ich hatte bei km 24 nen Platten, hab dann Reifen gewechslet und ab ca. km 30 festgestellt, dass ich nen schleichenden Plattfuss habe. Daraufhin habe ich alle 2-4 km angehalten und Luft gepumpt. Und mit so wenig Luft im Reifen war es nicht ganz so einfach die Berge rauf und runter zu kommen. Nach dem Rennen hab ich mich erst in die Wanne gelegt, war total am Ende mir tut heute noch alles weh. Doch die Strecke war super.

Und ich hab 3:15 gebraucht, wobei mein Computer sagt 2:50 Nettofahrzeit, was ich auf Grund der tatsache, dass ich die letzten 20km langsam gefahren bin voll ok finde.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Manno man , war das anstregend heute ....
> Ich glaube ich hatte noch nie ein schmerzvolleres Rennen als das hier.
> Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden und ihr ?
> 
> Max



Hab' nirgendwo von der Unterstützung gelesen, die wir Dir gewährt haben.

Glückwunsch trotzdem.


PS: Bin ca. 1/10 Sekunde vor dem 2. Sieger in's Ziel gekommen


----------



## Beach90 (8. August 2006)

Achso ja , vielen Dank für die Windstille


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. August 2006)

das scheint ja ein sommerliches we zu werden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. August 2006)

Hallo Max,

fährst du am Wochenende in Grafschaft? Da gibt es auf der 65 wieder Preisgelder und dicke Pokale.
Ich würde dir dann den Preis für die Topspeedwertung von Pracht dahin mitbringen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (16. August 2006)

Hallo Bonne , werde wohl in Grafschaft starten , auch wenn´s mich Nachmeldegühr kostet und ich ehe nix reissen kann 

Pierre , Glückwunsch zum Sieg

Max


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' nirgendwo von der Unterstützung gelesen, die wir Dir gewährt haben.
> 
> Glückwunsch trotzdem.
> 
> ...


Na das habe ich mir doch fast gedacht , aber leider nicht gewusst . Hätte dann mir noch ein Autogramm von dir geholt .


----------



## Beach90 (19. August 2006)

Hallo , 
in Grafschaft ist bei mir alles schief gelaufen , was nur schiefgehen kann , aber glücklicherweise gibt es noch nette Menschen auf dieser Welt , danke Mike 
Ich glaube ,ich habe durch den Verpflegungsstand im Ziel jetzt eine Art Red-Bull schock , ich bekomme vermutlich  heute nacht kein Auge zu.

@ Bonne bzw. all : Ich habe für September nur Rennradtermine , außer den P-weg Marathon , welcher bekanntlich ausgebucht ist. 
Wer hat MTB Termine ?

So Leute morgen ist Saisonhöhepunkt - Autofreies Siegtal , ich hoffe die Form stimmt bei euch allen  

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. August 2006)

Hallo,

so jetzt habe ich es zum 2.Mal nach 1999 gewagt ein Marathon mit 115km und über 3000 Höhenmeter - es gilt das gleiche wie 1999, das mache ich nie wieder!!!
Bin zwar mit nur knapp 4,5 min Vizemeister der NRW-Landesmeisterschaft geworden , aber dafür bin ich durch die Hölle gegangen.  

Cross Country forever!!


----------



## mike_tgif (20. August 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,
> in Grafschaft ist bei mir alles schief gelaufen , was nur schiefgehen kann , aber glücklicherweise gibt es noch nette Menschen auf dieser Welt , danke Mike


 
Hi Max,
habsch doch gerne gemacht. 
Hab sogar was von uns gefunden:



Warum hast Du die Hand eigentlich weggezogen? 

VIele Grüße
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2006)

Hallo bin wieder zurück, von meinem Krankenhaus aufenthalt (9 Tage).
Mir wurde das halbe Knie aufgeschnitten, vieleicht werde ich noch ein Foto hier veröffentlichen.
Ich hatte durch den Sturz in Pracht eine Heftige Entzündung im Knie,Eiter Wasser und Total Zerstörten Schleimbeutel.
Mit diesem Knie bin ich aber noch in Duisburg gestartet,biken ging auch noch richtig gut,bin mit meinen Rundenzeiten zufrieden.Am ende waren wir das schnellste 8er Team.
Meine Saison ist damit beendet. Vieleicht fahre ich noch den Tune FRM Cup zu Ende, aber ohne große Erwartung.
Für 2007 ist auch schon alles geklärt, von daher,alles ok.

Nächste Woche bekomme ich die Fäden gezogen, danach gehts langsam wieder aufs bike.


----------



## Postmann (22. August 2006)

Na, das ist ja mal sch****.

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Cheetah (22. August 2006)

Gute Besserung!

Jetzt wo du was langsamer fährst, könnte es ja doch noch was mit einer gemeinsamen Tour werden.


----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2006)

Gute besserung Pierre , ich hoffe Marcel hat dir meine Genesungswünsche auch ausgerichtet !

Am Wochenende ist Biathlon !!! :jump:

Meint ihr es ist sinnvoll dafür extra einen Thread aufzumachen , oder wollen die vom Schützenverein , das die Veranstaltung nicht so groß wird ?

LG Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. August 2006)

Auch von mir gute Besserung Pierre.
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2006)

Lass das mal eine kleine Familiere Veranstaltung bleiben, soll ja auch noch alles klappen (zeit,gewehre,usw).
Da ich nicht teilnehme wird meine Frau wohl mitmachen, ich stehe (sitze) dann an der Strecke und versuche mich als Fotograf.

Mit einer gemütlichen Tour hört sich gut an, aber nicht vor mitte September.


----------



## Postmann (22. August 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende ist Biathlon !!! :jump:


 
Meinst Du der ist dieses Wochenende??? Ich komme erst Sonntag wieder. Um wieviel Uhr ist der denn? 

Ich hätte sooo gerne mal mitgemacht, das hört sich nämlich super an.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2006)

Ab ca 13 Uhr.
Aber du mußt dich vorher anmelden, am besten hier: [email protected]


----------



## Postmann (22. August 2006)

na, 13 Uhr schaff ich nicht, ich bin momentan nicht zu Haus und mein Flieger landet Sonntag um 10:00 in Frankfurt. Da bin nie und nimmer um 13 Uhr umgezogen mit Rad in AK.

Aber ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß und werde nächstes Jahr dabei sein oder gibt es dies Jahr noch einen Biathlon in unserer Nähe??

P.S. fährt eigentlich einer von Euch den P-Weg Marathon mit?? War letzes Jahr mein erstes Rennen und freu mch schon auf dieses Jahr, da hab ich endlich einen Vergleich.


----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2006)

Nee , P-Weg ist ausgebucht, stattdessen fahre ich wohl Vulkaneifel Marathon.
Am besten fragst du mal bei der o.g. adresse nach , wann die Senioren starten , das ist nämlich vermutlich erst gegen 15.00 oder 16.00.

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (22. August 2006)

ok, danke werd ich machen. Denn ich würd schon gern dabei sein, ich stell mir das total super vor!


----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2006)

Macht auch super Spass.

@ Bonne , Dirk , Marcel : Wer hat den Lust am Samstag ne Tour zu machen ?

@ Marcel : Ich hätte da noch jemanden , der scharf ist auf deine Gabel , aber regele das erstmal mit dem Andreé ab.

LG Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. August 2006)

Ja, eine Tour am Samstag um 13 Uhr bei Purevelo. Ich habe mich heute mit Dirk verabredet.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. August 2006)

Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ja dann bei mir vorbei fahren, gibt dann auch einen Kaffee.Oder ein Bier.
Kann ja dann von Duisburg erzählen, habe auch einige Bilder.
Aber haltet mich auf , falls ich mich auf ein Bike setzen will !!


----------



## Beach90 (23. August 2006)

Ist ja prima das wir am Samstag ne Tour machen.

@ Pierre : Hatte Marcel dir eigentlich gesagt das ich mal in naher Zukunft eine neue Kiste Riegel vertragen könnte ? 
Wann bestellst du denn noch mal ? Wenn´s Winter wird gibts ja wieder Schoko -Erdbeer 

LG Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. August 2006)

in den nächsten tagen werde ich bestellen.was willst du den mandel oder schoko erdbeer.


----------



## Beach90 (23. August 2006)

Bestell beides , dann reichts auch ne Zeit lang.
Wie lange müssen wir noch bestellen , bis es den ersten Karton unter 1 euro gibt ? 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. August 2006)

hallo pierre,

ich möchte 2 kisten mandel

ich muss auch jörg und thomas noch fragen

bonne


----------



## Beach90 (23. August 2006)

... dann frag sie direkt auch , ob sie am Samstag mitkommen.

Wo solls eigentlich lang gehen , wollen wir die Trails in Windeck mal kollektiv fahren ? Ich denke, vor allem die Serpentienen an der Wilhelshöhe dürften interessant sein.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. August 2006)

Wo wir lang fahren hängt von Dirk ab  Mit nem 32er Blatt ist der Aktionradius etwas eingeschränkt, oder was meinst du Dirk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (24. August 2006)

ich fahr jetzt hinten wieder 32-11 geht doch bisschen besser wie die rr kassette 
is mir eigentlich wurscht woher kann nur nich ganz so lange weil muss danach auf eine silberhochzeit ... joar windeck war ich schon länger nicht mehr hätte ich aber noch mal bock drauf 

ride on
D.

ääeyyy ich will auch noch ma ne kiste riegel mandel war suuper


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2006)

mandel wird 
muß ich kaffee besorgen, oder ein kaltes fürs we
wenn mich jemand im anhänger mitnimmt fahre ich auch mit, brauche ich dann auch einen helm ?


----------



## deerk (25. August 2006)

so männer ich bin raus muss morgen früher weg wie ich gedacht hatte 
und dann haut das alles nicht hin 

wünsch euch aber viel spass 

ride on
D.


----------



## deerk (25. August 2006)

so männer ich bin raus muss morgen früher weg wie ich gedacht hatte 
und dann haut das alles nicht hin 

wünsch euch aber viel spass 

ride on
D.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. August 2006)

Also nur Max und ich? Oder kommt sonst noch wer mit? Treffen bleibt aber 13,00 bei Purevelo. 

Pierre, wenn nur Waffeln mit Wasser. Danke, weiß aber nicht ob wir kommen. ISt etwas wenig traffic hier.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. August 2006)

Hallo ich kann leider auch nicht ich bin arbeiten
wünsche euch viel spaß sehen uns ja morgen


----------



## Beach90 (26. August 2006)

Sorry , konnte nicht kommen , saß bei meiner Freundin fest und die hat kein Internet.

Seit ihr auch schon alle ,für morgen,  heimlich am Dart spielen ? 

bis morgen,
Max


----------



## Beach90 (28. August 2006)

schaut mal , am Daun Wochenende ist auch was in der nähe ( bei Boppard)... 

10.9.06 Gallahaan Trail 1.MTB - Marathon Ehrbachklamm

Start 9:30 , Nachmeldungen bis 30min vor Start
Startgebühr kurz 10 , lang 12 , Nachmeldegebühr 2 
http://www.sve-o.de/index.php?id=75

Schade eigentlich.


Für das WE 23+24 September habe ich als Termin bisher nur das Bergzeitfahren in Schotten. Habt ihr noch Alternativen ?

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. August 2006)

Das ist wahrscheinlich eine CTF, da von Zeitwertung und Preisen nichts zu finden ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch einen Porsche für den Schnellsten 

Ich fahre die Citynight in Daun und den P-Weg. Das sind meine Favorites am Wochenende.

Mich interessiert jetzt aber mal wo in der Nähe mal die Sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. August 2006)

Sonne erst wieder wenn ich Trainieren kann, also mitte September !!!!

Riegel sind noch unterwegs.
Marcel hat auch noch einen Termin gefunden. Ich weis aber noch nichts genaues, später mehr.


----------



## Beach90 (29. August 2006)

Werdohler MTB Stadtmeisterschaft ? - Da fahr ich auch mit  , die is am 16 September.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. August 2006)

Marcels Termin ist eine art CTF bei Hachenburg am 10.09.
In Werdohl war ich auch schon, damals 2.

Ich werde Ende diese Woche wohl das erste mal wieder aufs Rad steigen (Rolle), mal sehen wie es geht.


----------



## Beach90 (29. August 2006)

Dann würde ich aber ehr noch 10.9.06 Gallahaan Trail MTB vorschlagen , wird wohl ,glaube ich , noch ein bisschen spannender als ne CTF , oder es ist wie Bonne es sagt  ,also quasi genau so ,wahrscheinlich nur mit mehr Singletrails.

Man , Pierre , passt blos auf , ich trainiere auch immer zu früh wenn ich krank bin und dann wirds nur noch schlimmer , aber ich bin ja nicht dein Arzt.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf´s Zeiffahren , ich werde vielleicht doch mit nem Zeitfahrlenker fahren obwohl ,seitdem ich meinen neuen Rahmen habe , der sich mit Lenkerauflage total doof anfühlt.
Zudem kann ich mal gespannt sein , ob ich gegen den Thomas Welters ne Chance haben werde , letztes Jahr war ich noch besser , dann ist er einen guten Chaka-Cup gefahren und schließlich ist er ein  fast reiner Rennradfahrer. Naja ich werd mir mühe geben und mal schauen wie es wird.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. August 2006)

Ich werde nur auf der Rolle fahren, ohne wiederstand. Und dann nur ca 30 bis 45 min. Mitte September gehts erst richtig los.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2006)

Am 23.09. ist wieder der Herbst Volkslauf in Holpe.
Ich denke das ist doch eine Tour wert. Ab Schladern in den Nutscheid, dann durch die Wälder nach Holpe,dort dann eine Pause(Kaffee Kuchen) und Richtung Wissen ins Siegtal.
Näheres zum Lauf unter www.sport-holpe.de.vu

Unter www.tune-frm-cup.de gibts auch neues.

man sieht sich gleich beim Zeitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (2. September 2006)

Muss ich beim 8.000 m Lauf durch den Wald mit Steigungen, oder Aschebahn.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2006)




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2006)

Thomas und Marcel schenken wir am besten eine Uhr, Max kleben wir den Tacho auf den Lenker damit er ihn nicht vergißt, Guido und Walter werden wir für die nächsten Jahre überall Anmelden, damit das keine Probleme mehr gibt.Michael (Delgado) muß langsamer fahren sonst klapps mit dem Foto nicht, und Bonne braucht Scheibenräder damits zum Sieg reicht.
War lustig heute


----------



## Beach90 (2. September 2006)

War schon cool heute , auch wenn es nur zum Undankbaren 4 Platz gereicht hat , aber dafür hatte ich gestern meinen Spass , wie Marcel sicherlich schon verkündet hat.

Ich glaube zum Volkslauf komme ich mit , habe keine Lust auf so ein gammeliges Bergzeitfahren wo ehe nur Berufsdoper unterwegs sind.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. September 2006)

Hoffentlich liest keine Rennradfahrer deine Äußerung, Max. 

Bergzeitfahren? Wo den?


----------



## Beach90 (3. September 2006)

In Schotten , den Weg dahin kennen wir ja schon.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. September 2006)

Zu weit, dann lieber ein Tourchen. Hab die Tour übrigens Angemeldet.


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. September 2006)

Xentis Mark 1 und ein Zeitfahrlenker müssen her 

1500  

Also lieber Weihnachtsmann,

ich ...


----------



## Beach90 (4. September 2006)

Hat mal wer Fotos vom Biathlon gefunden ? 

@ Bonne : Also entweder sind die Anderen schlechter geworden oder Du schneller, bei nur 16 Sekunden auf den ersten Platz.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. September 2006)

Hi Max,

deine Frage kannst du selbst beantworten . Ich habe deine 3 Minuten Vorsprung doch schon Ende der zweiten Runde zu gefahren. Oder hast du mich nicht gesehen als ich an dir vorbeiflog.  Am Ende waren es glaube ich 5:40 Minuten.

Mit gleichen Material hätte ich die Jungs vor mir in Grund und Boden gefahren.

Die Xentis Mark 1 alleine bringen doch schon 2:30 Zeitverbesserung auf eine Stunde Fahrzeit. In Obererbach wären das 2 Minunten gewesen  (Quelle: Laufradtest Triathlon) Mit Zeitfahrlenker und Helm sind da sicher noch mehr drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. September 2006)

Was meinst du was Passiert währe wenn ich mitgefahren währ.Mit Zeitfahrhelm, 58 ger Kettenblatt, Extrem Ruckenschmerz position ................. usw 

Scherz bei seite, ich bin seit dieser Woche wieder Aktiv


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. September 2006)

CHAKA CUP 
17.12 Kottenheim
25.02 Adenau
03.03. Arzheim
11.03 Boos


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. September 2006)

@pierre was passiert wäre wen du mitgefahren wärst kann ich dir sagen (reifen platt) und schieben 
bist du schon gefahren?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. September 2006)

Ich hätte andere Reifen gefahren, wenn man das Gewebe sehen kann sollte man wechsel.
Als ich dir das Rad gegeben habe war noch kein Gewebe zu sehen, das sagt aber auch das du ja einige km gefahren bist in der Woche, immerhin etwas.

DIE RIEGEL sind da.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. September 2006)

also nicht platt 

sehe gerade das ich meine signatur mal ändern muss da der rahmen ja schon lange weg ist


----------



## Beach90 (6. September 2006)

Cool , Dornholzhausen ist raus . Schade für Bad Marienberg. Weiss jemand ob es trotzdem noch das MTB Rennen in Bad Marienberg geben wird ?

@ Bonne : Ich hatte mir auch gesagt wenn du mich anfang der 3 runde überholst bin ich relativ schnell unterwegs , leider war´s schon etwas früher und schließlich bin ich dann in der letzten Runde total Abgekackt.

Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. September 2006)

Dornholzhausen war doch gut


----------



## Delgado (6. September 2006)

Ähhhh, ...... Max?

Bist Du noch sauer auf mich weil ich Dich bei Deinem Vater geoutet hab'?  

Kannste ruhig sagen ..... wenn's so ist.


----------



## Beach90 (6. September 2006)

Nein , kein Problem. Zu Weihnachten gibts jetzt für mich auch ein Rad in Aubergine 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (6. September 2006)

Hi Marcel,

ich habe dir die Fäden am Freitag doch gezeigt und dich gewarnt 

schade mit Bad Marienberg, aber ich sehe das mal positiv, wenn die beim Chaka-Cup nicht mehr mitmachen ....


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. September 2006)

@bonnekessel ja hast recht kann man jetzt leider nichts mehr dran ändern 
wusste auch nicht das der pierre noch andere reifen da hatte    sonst hätte ich den noch getauscht 

Hat jemand lust zu fahren am wochenende?


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. September 2006)

Heute fahre ich mit Jörg nach Daun und morgen alleine in Plettenberg.

Kannst ja mal bei Thomas Voeckler anrufen: 02682/4376

EIn heißer TiPP:

Morgen, Sonntag um 13.45 im Hähnershof in Obererbach treffen sich die Altenkirchener um ihre Vereinmeisterschaft auszufahren. Die Zeitfahrstrecke von letzter Woche einmal in die andere Richtung. Sie wird vorher gemeinsam mit allen Startern ganz piano abgefahren.

Kostet nichts, wenn ihr euch vorher, also heute, anmeldet bei Jürgen John oder sonst wo:

http://www.ww-radsportfreunde.online.de/


Gruß Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (10. September 2006)

Man , das war mal ein Prima Wochenende , habe beim Marathon heute die Gesamtwertung gewonnen , einfach ein geiles Feeling 
Schade , das Marcel nicht auch in Oppenhausen gefahren ist , er wäre sicherlich auf´s Podium gefahren.

Hat eigentlich irgendwer von euch einen Radkoffer , den er mir eine halbe Woche leihen könnte ? 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. September 2006)

Toll Max, mein Glückwunsch - In Oppenhausen soll ja die Creme de la Creme des deutschen MTB´s-Sport am Start gewesen sein. 

Marcel war mit mir und Jörg beim Citysprint in Daun und ist vor über 2000 Zuschauer gefahren.  

Tags darauf waren auch in Plettenberg über X-tausend Menschen an der Strecke, das stimmt wirklich!!!! Einer, wenn nicht der geilste Marathons in Deutschland. Gleich am ersten Berg das Frammmersbach-Feeling. Da platzt das Trommelfell vor Lärm. 

Was war Oppenhausen? Ein richtiges Rennen mit guten Preisen?


----------



## Beach90 (10. September 2006)

Jo , leider waren halt keine 200 Leute da , weil die alle in Daun waren.

Es gab ne Zeitnahme und mehr als sehr gute Preis für mich  Also was willste mehr ? Vor allem die Strecke war mal Prima , weil ne Menge Singletrails drin waren.

Aber wie du mir bestimmt zustimmen wirst , die Erfahrung und das Feeling mal als erster von allen durch´s Ziel zu fahren zählt doch =)

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2006)

Ich denke mitte oder ende der Woche bin ich wieder soweit das ich wieder richtig ins Training einsteige.
Wird auch echt Zeit, die rumliegerei ist zum :kotz:
Gerade jetzt wo das Wetter gut ist, zu euren Erfolgen am WE 
Vieleicht muntert mich die Ifma am Samstag auf.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. September 2006)

Hallo Pierre,

wÃ¤re dir dankbar, wenn du auf der Ifma weitere Sponsoren fÃ¼r den Cup finden wÃ¼rdest.

Am besten 1.000.000 â¬ 

Notfalls geht auch Material im gleichen Umfang 

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (13. September 2006)

Ich glaube ich gehe am Sonntag auf die IFMA. Steht aber noch nicht fest , leider stellt dort fusion nicht aus  

Bin heute mit Marcel gefahren , war eigentlich sehr schön , bis auf das ich jetzt ne dicke Wunde dank ihm am Knie hab  , aber auch Fallen soll man lernen   


Mach´s gut 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2006)

Ich glaub da liegt was in der Luft.
Der Marcel hat am WE den Bonne schon fast rasiert beim Warmfahren.
Ich fahre die ersten Tage besser alleine

Dicke Wunde?So was kenne ich


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2006)

Es geht noch


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. September 2006)

Wenn wollen wir verschmausen Rot-Weiß Oberhausen!!

Mitfahren dürfen wir bei dem Rennen, aber da es sich um eine Bezirksmeisterschaft handelt, wird es keine Preise für uns geben. Ich würde, wenn ich Zeit habe trotzdem hinfahren. Sportlich wird das sicher interessant. Also Marcel, Pierre (Der Irre), Jörg, vielleicht Roman, wer würde mitfahren?

Lagebesprechung wäre spätestens am Samstag in Werdohl angebracht.


----------



## Beach90 (14. September 2006)

Klärt mich wer auf was in Oberhausen los ist ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2006)

Rate mal wer der schnellste sein wird.
Ich bin ja Samstag in Köln, also gibt mir bescheid.
Sollte es nicht klappen ist das für mich nicht so .....


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. September 2006)

gib bei google.de blau gelb  oberhausen und ruhrpark dann unter termine


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2006)

www.blau-gelb-oberhausen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. September 2006)

Danke ,  ich schau mal wie es morgen wird und je nach dem fahr ich dann auch Oberhausen.

Bis morgen 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2006)

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück die morgen Starten.


----------



## Beach90 (15. September 2006)

Danke , 
hast du eigentlich vor am Sonntag zu fahren , oder war der Zusatz "der Irre" auf was anderes bezogen ?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2006)

Ich werde dem Bonne die ersten 2 Runden das Tempo fahren, danach schauen wir mal.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2006)

Zurück aus Oberhausen, war eine schöne Veranstaltung.
Die Strecke war interessant, Kurve-Sprung-Kurve-Anlieger-Kurve-Sprung usw und das 1,2 km lang, 15 mal.

Mit meinem Ergebniss kann ich zufrieden sein, dafür das ich 5 Wochen flach gelegen habe.

Im Fotofinish knapp geschlagen,  den 2. Platz gegen Bonne.


----------



## Beach90 (17. September 2006)

Glückwunsch Pierre 
Wie war eigentlich die IFMA ? Bist vermutlich umfassend über die neuen Trends bei den Trekking Rädern beraten worden ,oder?
Ich hatte mit dem Höffer am Freitag gesprochen , der sagte es sei noch weniger los gewesen als die Jahre zuvor.Also habe ich mich entschlossen nicht hin zu fahren.

Werdohl fand ich sehr schön auch wenn mein Rennen etwas "einsam" war.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2006)

Ja, die Ifma war nicht besonders gut. War aber auch so zu erwarten, ich war auch nicht lange da, habe nur meine Sachen erledigt und bin dann in Köln Shopen gewessen. Da ich ja Freikarten hatte, war ja auch meine Anreise umsonst(DB).


----------



## Beach90 (17. September 2006)

Kommt wer ? 

http://www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de/


Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2006)

Dann müßte man eine Zeitmaschine haben.
Oder meist du 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2006)

@ Delgado. wenn du das List.  Alles Gute zum


----------



## Beach90 (18. September 2006)

Oh mist , ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Happy Birthday, alter Mann 

Max


----------



## Beach90 (23. September 2006)

So , bin wieder zurück aus Schotten , das Bergzeitfahren war ziemlich geil. Hab gewonnen und eine noch geilere Regenjacke von Protective bekommen 

Hat wer so morgen so ab 14.00 MTB zu fahren ? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2006)

Bin auch wieder zurück aus Holland.
Glückwunsch Max
Habe eigentlich vor mit dem TV zu fahren oder MTB ins Nistertal, und früher als 14 Uhr.
Marcel auch.


----------



## Beach90 (23. September 2006)

Also Nistertal würde ich gerne mitkommen , ist halt nur so , dass ich heute abend auf der Kirmes bin und es durchaus sein kann das ich morgen was länger schlafe.

Wie wäre es denn wenn ihr um 12 bei euch losfahrt ins Nistertal ? Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen zu kommen.

Max


----------



## Beach90 (23. September 2006)

Ach ,sach einfach wann ihr losfahrt , ich versuch zu kommen.
Ich brauch morgen unbeingt ne lange Einheit morgen ,sonst fahren die mir in St. Englmar nächstes Wochenende alle den Ar... voll.

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2006)

Wir wollen so um 10 Uhr los. Ca 3 Std durchs Nistertal und auf dem rückweg in Hamm vorbei, beim Purvelo ein Bier trinken der hat vorm Laden ein Stand zum Volksfest.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2006)

Kurze Info Langenberg Marathon
Marcel 15. Herren
Bonne na was wohl 
Jörg   auch 
Ich  5. Sen Liz.

Ist das schön wieder zu fahren !!!
War ne menge los heute 850 Mtb ler
@ max wie wars bei dir ?

Marcel und ich fahren am 03.10. in Rengsdorf, mal neue Strecken kennen lernen.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo , 
Glückwunsch erstmal 

Ich bin wieder zurück aus St. Englmar.
Mal ne kurze Auflistung ... wir hatten :
- Super Wetter
- Stürtzende Profis 
- Tolle Trails 
- viel gelernt
- walter röhrls porsche
- Jeden Abend geschenke
...und ne Menge Spass 

Mehr schreib ich , wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Oktober 2006)

Bonnekessel gewinnt Spargassengiro  - nach Regeln des BDR! 
Ausreißversuch gelungen und am Ende trotzdem verloren 

Unter den vielen Startern in 90 km Jedermannrennen war auch der Münsteraner Mountainbiker Michael Bonnekessel (Fuji-Bikes/FRM). Durch die vielen kleineren Anstiege in den Baumbergen wurde die Spitzengruppe immer kleiner. Am Coesfelder Berg mussten wieder viele Fahrer abreißen lassen. Mit nur noch knapp 40 Fahrern ging es nach Darup. Am Daruper Berg gelang es Michael Bonnekessel sich mit einem anderen Fahrer aus Köln (der startete aber nicht unter seinem richtigen Namen!!!) sich aus der Spitzengruppe zu lösen und sich erfolgreich abzusetzen. Gemeinsam schafften sie es das Tempo so hoch zu halten, dass die Verfolger nicht hinterher kamen. Im Gegenteil sie fuhren sogar über 1 Minute Vorsprung raus . Nach einer 35 km langen Flucht erreichten sie gemeinsam das Ziel und fuhren Hand in Hand  über die Ziellinie und fühlten sich als Sieger. Schließlich steht in der Wettkampfordnung des BDR, dass derjenige das Rennen gewinnt, dessen Rad zu erst über die Ziellinie fährt. Zeitmesshilfen sind zwar erlaubt, entscheiden aber nicht über die Rangfolge! (Quelle: BDR) Leider hat rechnet der Veranstalter jedoch mit "Nettofahrzeiten", und daher kam am Ende nur ein 8.Platz in der Gesamtwertung für Bonnekessel heraus     . "Ich hätte mich beim Start besser hinten in den Startblock gestellt und dann auf den ersten Kilometern nach vorn fahren sollen, dann hätte ich eine bessere Zeit gehabt und gewonnen. Von den "Nettozeiten" halte ich überhaupt nichts, denn da weiß doch kein Fahrer wo er im Rennen liegt. Das ist aus Sportlersicht unsinning," resümierte ein enttäuschter Bonnekessel nach dem Rennen. Zuhause stellte sich dann auch noch raus, dass auch A-/B-Fahrer unter veränderten Namen gefahren sind. Manche haben sich wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf die ganze Strecke begeben und sind dann aber recht früh im Ziel gewesen! Ja, ja die Ehrlichkeit im Rennradsport wird so auch nicht besser, wenn da nicht auch noch anders manipuliert wurde ...:kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2006)

Biker aus der Region erfolgreich beim Tune Cup in Herdorf  

Morgen,   

am Samstag belegten Biker aus der Region viele vordere Plätze: 

2 Mal Platz 1 (klar gedoped  ),
3 Mal Platz 2 (wenn ich Becci jetzt mal mit in die Region aufnehme ...),
1 Mal Platz 4
1 Mal Platz 11


Anfeuerungsrufe wie: " ... schneller Du Schwuchtel wurden in bester (Weizen-) Bierlaune  kundgetan ..... die Wirkung aber stellte sich unvermittelt ein    


Gruß

Micha


PS: Da geht noch was in Büchel


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2006)

heute bei dem Super Wetter Sonne, Sonne, Sonne 105 km durchs Nistertal getrailt 1500 hm

Marcel ganz stolz sein erster Hunderter


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2006)

Unsere Nachverpflegung.


----------



## Beach90 (10. Oktober 2006)

Hat noch wer einen Platz frei im Auto nach Büchel? Nur für die Hinfahrt ...


----------



## Beach90 (10. Oktober 2006)

Purevelo : "Wegen Nachwuchs geschlossen"

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Dirk


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2006)

Gratulation zum Nachwuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (10. Oktober 2006)

@ Bonne : Sind die Preisgelder für die Gesamtwertung auch wieder Benzin Gutscheine?


----------



## deerk (10. Oktober 2006)

danke männer  

10.10.06 17.34 war es soweit  

paula ist da 

unglaubliches gefühl .....


@pierre weisst ja wie das ist  

ride on
D.


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2006)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Tochter. 


Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hat noch wer einen Platz frei im Auto nach Büchel? Nur für die Hinfahrt ...



... kannst bei mir Lutschen


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Oktober 2006)

Delgado, hier ein ganzer heißer Tipp für dich:

Gelmer am Kanal bzw. EMS, da geht es ab. Habe 2 von den Rohrverlegern fast überfahren, als ich einen neuen Trail in Münster an der EMS gefunden habe. Das war ein richtiges Nest von denen, da du weißt schon welche ich meine du ...

Bis morgen,


----------



## Beach90 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen , 

Mache morgen mit wem aus´m Forum ne ehr technische Tour , beginnend um 15.00 Uhr vor dem Luftwaffenturm auf dem Nutscheid-kamm. Also falls Jemand lust hat ,sich uns anzuschließen, kann er gerne kommen.

Wie sieht es aus mit Samstag Tour in Hamm ? Hat wer vor zu kommen ?

Habe eben die Laufsaison für mich eingeweiht , ging ganz gut und hat Spass gemacht 

@ Pierre: Bald beginnt auch die Schoko-Erdbeer Saison wieder , sag kurz vorher bescheid wenn du bestellst.

Edit : Hab eben gelesen , dass bald der Winterpokal wieder beginnt , sollen wir uns als Team melden Pierre ? Am besten mit Marcel und man müsste mal schauen wer sonst noch alles so mit einträgt. Delgado ist bestimmt schon vergeben 

Max


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Delgado ist bestimmt schon vergeben
> 
> Max




Nicht für den WP Süßer.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2006)

WP klar. Wieviel bekomme ich denn, monatlich?
Ne, Quatsch bin dabei.
Ich mache jetzt bis zum 06.11. Pause, danach beginnt meine Saison 2007.
Die 2 kommenden Samstage( Purevelo Touren ) bin ich unterwegs, danach bin ich Samstags dabei.
Riegel geht klar. Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> WP klar ....
> .... bin dabei.



Also:

Max,
Pierre,
Klaus,
ich,

und ... Marcel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Oktober 2006)

also ich wäre auch dabei  wiviele können den in so einem team mitmachen?


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> also ich wäre auch dabei  wiviele können den in so einem team mitmachen?



Das Team ist sozusagen voll:

Max @bitch90
Pierre @flämischer Löwe
Klaus @Redking
Marcel @Wurzel glätter
Michael @Delgado

Teamnahme "Hauptsache Erster"

Die Einspruchfrist ist übrigens gerade abgelaufen


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2006)

Interesantes Team.
Könnte einiges an Punkten zusammen kommen.
Ich Starte gleich ins Nistertal bis nach Bad Marienberg, werde das WE dort sein.


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das Team ist sozusagen voll:
> 
> Max @bitch90
> Pierre @flämischer Löwe
> ...



Wie Zeitnahme wie geil.  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Interesantes Team.
> Könnte einiges an Punkten zusammen kommen.



Hauptsache mehr Punkte als bei den Rocking Corn Flakes  


viel Spaß im Nistertal  

@Klaus, Du Pinguin


----------



## Redking (20. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hauptsache mehr Punkte als bei den Rocking Corn Flakes
> 
> 
> viel Spaß im Nistertal
> ...









Besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 als ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


>




Wie süüüüß ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2006)

Bin weg, tschüß.
Info: Morgen ist Löwenlauf in Hachenburg, werde dort den Bonne anfeuern.
Ich laufe diesmal nicht.


----------



## Beach90 (20. Oktober 2006)

...Vielleicht sehen wir uns morgen bei Löwenlauf , bin mir aber nochnicht sicher ob ich starte.

Als Teamnamen alternativen hab ich noch : "Eisbein Racing Team" , "Bierdoper" ,"immer-oben Racing Team" "fast Frost Riders" oder " Winterpokal-Winner"

öhm... falls ihr mit dem Dirk fahren wollt ,würde ich besser vorher mal Fragen ,der hat ja jetzt väterliche Aufgaben.

Max


----------



## Beach90 (21. Oktober 2006)

wow ... die Trainingsverwaltung von MTB-News ist online , gute Eingabemaske und endlich kann ich mein Training dokumentieren.

Würde ich euch auch empfehlen da immer schön brav Einzutragen.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Oktober 2006)

Bin Samstag doch in unseren Breitengraden.
Also 13.00 Uhr Purevelo???


----------



## Redking (23. Oktober 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> wow ... die Trainingsverwaltung von MTB-News ist online , gute Eingabemaske und endlich kann ich mein Training dokumentieren.
> 
> Würde ich euch auch empfehlen da immer schön brav Einzutragen.
> 
> Max



Du Max da habe ich für ein Rad heute alles eingetragen.

So ich schau dann mal für das nächste! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

@Klaus , du bekommst auch nie zuviel... tzzz

Was haltet ihr vom Namen : " Winter-recycling-Team NRW" 

Max

Edit : Hab was feines Gefunden :


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke eher an "Frostschaden"! 

Ich habe es bisher nur in den Kalender eingetragen wann ich Rad gefahren bin. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2006)

Klaus, mach ma den Teamleader und meld' uns an!

Danke


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klaus, mach ma den Teamleader und meld' uns an!
> 
> Danke



Nö ich mag nicht! 
Der Max ist fies zu mir! Soll er es doch machen! Ob ich mich anmelde bleibt jetzt wirklich abzuwarten.

So schönen Tag noch bin weg.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Nö ich mag nicht!
> Der Max ist fies zu mir! Soll er es doch machen! Ob ich mich anmelde bleibt jetzt wirklich abzuwarten.
> 
> So schönen Tag noch bin weg.
> ...



@ Klaus, Zicke!!  
@ Max, süüüß


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2006)

Ja, anmelden.
@ max und marcel.  Orbea sucht Fahrer, für mich war es immer eine Interesante Marke. Infos bei www.bike-sport-news.de

Klaus du schafst das


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

@ Pierre : Ich bin doch in festen Händen  Aber im Team mit Julien Absalon zu sein ist schon verlockend , dann kann ich den immer beim Team Training abziehen ;D


Also , ich finde ,jetzt sollte mal jeder sagen ,welchen Namen das Team haben soll.
Meine Stimme geht an: " Winter-recycling-Team NRW"
 ,aber eigentlich ist es mir egal ,weil Delgado wird die Wahl entscheiden ,da er das dickste Überhangsmandat hat


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2006)

Der Team Name ist OK. Aber bitte ohne NRW. 
Ist Absalon nicht bei Bianchi ?


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ab kommender Saison nicht mehr , 
liest du etwa keine Bike-sport-news?
BSN Orbea-Absalon

Hab gerade meine Laufräder in Reperatur , hoffe aber ,dass ich am Wochenende wieder fahren kann.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2006)

Doch natürlich, ist doch die Nr 1 unter uns Rennfahren
Im aktuellen BSN Mag ist ein Big Foto vom Marcel, beim Start in Daun,beim City Night Race.
Dafür muß er bei der nächsten Tour einen Ausgeben, würde ich sagen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2006)

Du mußt dir mal ein Trainings-Rad zulegen. Und dein Fusion nur zu Wettkämpfen fahren. Dann mußt du nicht immer die guten Sachen Reparieren lassen. Gerade jetzt wenn der Winter kommt.


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ja , denke mein jetztiges wird mein Trainingsrad. Habe nämlich tätsächlich keine Lust immer so´n Materialschaden zu haben. Wettkampfradl gibts dann zu Weihnachten. 

Was ist denn nu mit deinem neuen Focus?

Max


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Klaus, Zicke!!
> @ Max, süüüß



Verräter Michael ! 
 So da du ja in einem anderen Team gemeldet bist bin ich jetzt wirklich raus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WP ist für mich gelaufen.

Viel Spaß den anderen bei der Suche von zwei Teammitgliedern. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist der Veräter denn hin ???

@ Max.Meldest du an, sind wir halt nur zu dritt.
Focus, wie gesagt, nicht vor dem 25.11.


----------



## Redking (24. Oktober 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wo ist der Veräter denn hin ???
> 
> @ Max.Meldest du an, sind wir halt nur zu dritt.
> Focus, wie gesagt, nicht vor dem 25.11.



Michael ist bei den Endorphinjunkies reloaded schon gemeldet.(Im RR Forum ist er ja schon in diesem Team)
Obwohl wir uns hier noch nicht über den Teamnamen geeinigt haben 
Dabei hat er es angeleiert! 
Dabei sind noch etwas Zeit bis zum 6.11. Und ihr könnt noch Teammember finden. 

Ist eh besser muss ich mir keine Gedanke machen wenn ich nicht fahre.

Werde jetzt mal für's dritte Rad die Zeiten eintragen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

So hab das Team gegründet , es heisst jetzt "Winter-recycling-Team" und ihr müsst auf Winterpokal klicken und dann mal schaun wie ihr es schafft dort reinzukommen . Ich vermute auf "Alle Teams" klicken und dann irgendwie auf nen anmelde Button klicken.

Hab Michael mal mit dazu geschrieben.Kann man ja geg. noch ändern.

Ich vermute Michael macht ein Einzelteam auf und vervierfacht seine Punkte dank "Susi Sorglos"

Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Oktober 2006)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG
       

bike sport news auf seite 98 fettes bild von mir beim start in daun bei der city night (für alle die mich nicht kennen ich bin der mit den ghost klamotten)
ich musste drei mal gucken um zu glauben das ich da drin bin


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Oktober 2006)

@bitch 9060 sehe gerade das du mich beim wp vergessen hast mit anzumelden hatte gesagt das ich auch mitmachen wollte BITTE ändern danke


----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

öhm musst dich selber anmelden , aber ich schreib dich dazu 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (24. Oktober 2006)

Sagt mal , ist eigentlich diesen November/Dezember wieder das Cross Rennen in Köln ?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2006)

www.radteampulheim.de
Fällt aber aus. Vieleicht ein Ersatz Rennen, am ersten WE im Dezember.
Marcel ist jetzt ein Promi, bald gibts Autogrammkarten


----------



## Delgado (25. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Michael ist bei den Endorphinjunkies reloaded schon gemeldet.(Im RR Forum ist er ja schon in diesem Team)
> Obwohl wir uns hier noch nicht über den Teamnamen geeinigt haben
> Dabei hat er es angeleiert!
> Dabei sind noch etwas Zeit bis zum 6.11. Und ihr könnt noch Teammember finden.
> ...



_Hallo, halllooooooo *sabber* ich weiß was .... im Keller war noch Licht an aber ich hab's ausgemacht ..... hmmmmmm ..._


----------



## Beach90 (25. Oktober 2006)

Na ihr , 
hab schon einen guten Ersatztermin ,heute morgen im Kölner Stadtanzünder gefunden ,nämlich am 5. November findet in Köln der zweite Ronny Wöstmann Cross-Duathlon statt. Treffpunkt ist die Jahnwiese.

Im Hauptrennen (12.30) dürfen Staffeln und Einzelteilnehmer starten und müssen 6 km Laufen , 20 MTB und nochmals 3 km laufen.

Mit dabei sind "Brings" und als mitfahrer Gerald Ciolek und Bert Grabsch , was auch immer die am MTB verloren haben ?!?

Das ganze ist ne Benefiz Veranstaltung für zwei Kinder ohne Vater.

Mehr Infos : Cross Duathlon Köln

Ich denke ich werde dort mitmachen ,auch wenn die 9 km laufen hart für mich sind.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Oktober 2006)

Marcel BIKEGOTT!

Ist die neue BSN schon am Koisk erhältlich?
Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2006)

Von dem Duathlon habe ich gehört, irgendwo hier bei MTB News.
Ich mache aber nicht mit, bin in der Saison-Winter-Verletzungs-Pause.
Ich muß mein Knie mal endlich ausheilen, hier und da eine Tour mehr nicht, bis Mitte November.
Neue BSN, ich glaub Morgen, ich hab sie im Abo.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2006)

@ Vizepräsident
@ postman.       
Interresse an Winterpokal Team wir hätten da noch zwei Plätze frei.

Was ist nun mit Samstag, Purevelo Tour ??


----------



## Redking (25. Oktober 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Vizepräsident
> @ postman.
> Interresse an Winterpokal Team wir hätten da noch zwei Plätze frei.
> 
> Was ist nun mit Samstag, Purevelo Tour ??



Der Postmann ist schon in einem Team!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2006)

Gut, hat sich das erledigt.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Oktober 2006)

Mensch f/ck.... was ist mit Deerk ?

Ansonsten schaffen wir das auch zu dritt in die Top Ten .müssen halt nur en bissl mehr fahren.

Ich würde mal sagen,am Tag wo der WP beginnt ,ich glaub der 6.Nov sollten wir eine etwas längere WP-Punkte-Sammeltour machen mit mind. 3 Std !

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (26. Oktober 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ postman.
> Interresse an Winterpokal Team wir hätten da noch zwei Plätze frei.


 
Hi, 

generell gerne, aber bin schon in einem Racing Team internen Team. Aber jetzt wo der Winter kommt und die Gartenarbeit aufhört, hab ich auch Samstags Zeit und komme bestimmt ab und zu mal zu einer Purevelo WP Tour.

Allerdings kommt im Januar unser 2. Kind und dann wird wohl Training erst einmal runter gefahren!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2006)

@ Postmann. Wenn du mal Samstags mit willst, schaust du am besten zwischendurch bei Nistertaltrails nach, im Nachbar Forum Koblenz

Ich und Marcel fahren am Samstag. Treffen ist in der Regel um 13.00 Uhr, diesen Samstag vieleicht etwas später.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Oktober 2006)

bin am Samstag am Start!
13.00 Bei Purevelo

dann zeig ich euch die neuen Downhills-aber über Lenker

Beim Winterpokal mitmachen würde ich, habe aber keine Lust die Sachen einzutragen, weil keine Zeit wegen Cuporga!

Ansonst bringe ich etwa 800 km, 12000 Höhenmeter mit

Bonne

FRM for ever!


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Oktober 2006)

hi Max,

bin im Wnterpokal-Team, wenn wir einen Namen haben, der auch was bringt. 

Aufmerksamkeit für eine *gute Sache*: daher mein Wunsch:

Tune-FRM-Cup-Team oder

Tune-FRM-Cup-Friends oder

Tune-FRM-Cup-Junkies oder

Tune-FRM-Cup-Forever

Ok??


----------



## Beach90 (26. Oktober 2006)

Weiss zwar nit wie das mit der Umbennung läuft ,aber wenn du magst. Hab damit kein Problem ,aber wär schon schön wenn du es schaffen würdest so mehr oder weniger regelmäßig einzutragen ( wird ja trotzdem genug zusammenkommen ) , denn du solltest wissen , je mehr Punkte desto besser die Platzierung , desto bessere Publicity.

Vorschläge:
Tune-FRM-Cup-recycler 
Tune-FRM-Cupper
Tune-FRM-Cup- überlebende
Tune-FRM-Cup-hälfte-Orgateam
Tune-FRM-Cup-werber
Tune-FRM-Cup-Racer
1.FC Tune-FRM-Cup

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schön.
Jetzt locken wir am Samstag noch den T.Knebel (Vizepräsident) ins Team.
Ich werde die ersten Tage wohl die wenigsten Punkte machen, da ich nach Trainingsplan fahre. In der ersten Woche hab ich viel mit Laufen.


----------



## Beach90 (26. Oktober 2006)

Bin diese Woche auch dreifach soviel gelaufen wie am Rad gessen. Zuletzt heute 15 Km mit dem TV ,war wirklich super.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin dann für Tune FRM Cup Racer.
Nun ja, Laufen ist ein Super ausgleich im Winter, ich laufe dann auch viel. Aber so richtig mein Ding wird das nie. Obwohl...ich hab schon eine Laufserie gewonnen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2006)

Die besten Ideen kommen mir immer beim Einschlafen:

tune-frm-cup.de

ist noch besser

dann werden die anderen gleich auf die Cupdomain aufmerksam!

Bitte lasst uns diesen Namen nehmen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo bin am samstag auch dabei 

den thomas kriegen wir bestimmt auch in unser team haben ja dann eine schöne gruppe den namen tune frm cup racer finde ich auch sehr gut  

muss jetzt arbeiten bis morgen dann gruß


----------



## Beach90 (27. Oktober 2006)

TFC racer find ich auch besser als TFC.de
@Bonne , ich glaube du wirst auch so genug aufmerksamkeit bekommen.

Achso mal nebenbei , ich denke ,wenn das Team so wird wie es im moment aussieht ,werden wir vermutlich in der Teamwertung immer in der Top 3 ne Rolle spielen.

Habe heute meinen LRS bekommen und kann morgen also mitfahren. bin um 12.15 an eurer Garage


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2006)

12.15 bei mir, alles klar, dann fahren wir richtung Hamm.
Wenn das Team so wird, denke ich auch das wir immer vorne dabei sind.
Hoffentlich nicht der einzige Podiums Platz 2007.

Wohin fahren wir denn Morgen ??


----------



## Beach90 (27. Oktober 2006)

Den Totenkopf würde ich gerne nochmal fahren und den flow ,ansonsten ist mir das wurscht.
Aber der Bikepark ist ja um einiges gewachsen in letzter Zeit... huiii

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2006)

Nimmt eine Regenjacke und Schutzblech mit, könnte was geben.
Was ist eigentlich mit Dirk, fährt er noch als Papi, und was ist mit seinem Spezi.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Oktober 2006)

der dirk bringt seinem spezi gerade das biken bei den (bunny hop) kann er schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (27. Oktober 2006)

ich bin moin wieder dabei hatte ja schon lange kein max. puls mehr wird ja wieder zeit  

@pierre denkste an den trinkrucksack ?

mein spezi? LoL
 ne ne lass ma da kannste dir die lippen fusselig labbern da kommt nix rum 

dann mal bis moin 

ride on 
D.

Ps. bunny hop kann er net


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Oktober 2006)

Mit oder ohne Blase ?
Morgen gibts keinen HF Max. Habe heute mit Marcel Gegrillt
Ich muß mal mit deinem Spezi reden, dann fährt der auch !


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2006)

Oh mein Gott jetzt haben wir uns veraten. Wir wohnen in einer WG. Warum logt der sich nicht aus


----------



## deerk (27. Oktober 2006)

lol seit ihr wieder mim laptop auf der couch am kuscheln ?  

joar ich denk mal mit blase 

ne is klar das ihr kein max puls habt ich schon ...


ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch Delgado dann sind wir zufrieden.
Sehen uns Morgen


----------



## Beach90 (28. Oktober 2006)

Hey , die Tour war echt Klasse.

Für Pierre : [email protected]

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Oktober 2006)

Wo ist Pierre?


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch Delgado dann sind wir zufrieden.
> Sehen uns Morgen




Hauptsache Ihr lasst die Finger vom Mäxchen   
.... obwohl .....


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wo ist Pierre?



Bin wieder da, wurde Entführt, von Aliens dennen ich das Biken beibringen mußte, der Planet war irgentwas mit 

@ max. Bilder sind unterwegs
@ Alle. Ich habe die Teile bestellt, mit etwas Glück sind sie am Samstag da


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Oktober 2006)

Pierre, ich habe auch Hunger 

Habe heute einen weiteren Downhill angelegt. Schaffe aber noch nicht den runterzufahren 
Die Hut ist echt der Knaller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2006)

So , ich liefer die Fotos:










Ich würde mal sagen , ein klares 1:0 für Marcel von der Bildqualität

Max


P.s : Was für´n Hut?


----------



## deerk (31. Oktober 2006)

ach du ******** man sieht das ich gerade ein kind bekommen hab oder *LOL*

naja irgentwas ist ja immer ... 

was jetzt mit samstag und der windecker ecke schon einer ein plan ?? 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2006)

Beim nächsten mal ziehe ich die Handschuhe aus. 
Samstag bin ich beim Vereins Duathlon, und ein paar andere Sachen klar machen (Lizenz 07 usw.) 
@ Bonne. Es ging nicht um Riegel, werde trotzdem mich drum kümmern, kann dich ja nicht verhungern lassen


----------



## Postmann (2. November 2006)

Hi,

mal ne Frage am Rande, wo macht Ihr Eure Leistungsdiagnostik, bzw. wo könnte ich eine machen?

gruß
Micha


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage am Rande, wo macht Ihr Eure Leistungsdiagnostik, bzw. wo könnte ich eine machen?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

als DIMBO schau doch mal hier nach:

TriSource Leistungsdiagnostik; räumen DIMBOs 10% ein. 


oder weil es bestimmt näher ist, hier:

DSHS Köln

VG Martin


----------



## Postmann (2. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> als DIMBO schau doch mal hier nach:
> TriSource Leistungsdiagnostik; räumen DIMBOs 10% ein.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Martin,

als DIMBO und aktive Mitglied des Racing Teams kenne ich den Leistungsumfang von Trisource natürlcih ganz genau und die SpoHo kenne ich auch.

Aber mir ging es um etwas in meiner Nähe, deswegen habe ich auch hier bei den Jungs aus Windeck gefragt. Ich dachte es gibt was "um die Ecke".

Gruß
Micha


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> als DIMBO und aktive Mitglied des Racing Teams kenne ich den Leistungsumfang von Trisource natürlcih ganz genau und die SpoHo kenne ich auch.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,

soso, genaugenommen meinst Du weniger "um die Ecke " als "direkt vor meiner Haustür".  

Denn Einzige, den meine quick&dirty-Recherche in Deinem Haustürbereich ausgespuckt hat, ist dieser hier:

http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/dickel-massagepraxis-rosbach-639765.html

Nach dem Google-Eintrag soll er Leistungsdiagnostik anbieten.

Naja  

An der DSHS Köln erhältst Du im Umkreis von rund 70 km Anfahrtsweg m.M. nach die umfassende Leistungsdiagnostik.
OK, 180  ist ein Wort, und damit grob doppelt so teuer wie Trisource.
Aber dafür machen die an DSHS auch ein bisschen mehr.

Tja, Windeck ist hinsichtlich der Leistungsdiagnostik wohl nicht Mittelpunkt der Welt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Postmann (2. November 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> An der DSHS Köln erhältst Du im Umkreis von rund 70 km Anfahrtsweg m.M. nach die umfassende Leistungsdiagnostik.
> OK, 180  ist ein Wort, und damit grob doppelt so teuer wie Trisource.
> Aber dafür machen die an DSHS auch ein bisschen mehr.
> 
> Tja, Windeck ist hinsichtlich der Leistungsdiagnostik wohl nicht Mittelpunkt der Welt.


Deswegen wollte ich auch hören, wo die anderen Jungs aus Windeck hingehen. Denn ich gehe lieber dahin, wo mir einer sagen kann, es war gut.

Denn in Bonn (was bedeutend näher für mich ist) gibt es ja auch noch was (z.B. www.sportpraxis-bonn.de für ca. 100 Euro).

Jetzt noch einmal kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben wo man im "Umkreis" eine Leistungsdiagnostik durchführen kann? Aber bitte etwas wo Ihr sagen könnt, da war ich mal, oder aber wo geht ihr ,liebe Windecker (und Hammer nicht zu vergessen  ), hin?

Übrigens, googlen kann ich selbst.    

Gruß
Micha


----------



## juchhu (2. November 2006)

Postmann schrieb:


> ...
> Übrigens, googlen kann ich selbst.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


 
Na, da gehe ich aber mal ganz stark von aus. 

Der Unterschied zwischen den "im Umkreis" angebotenen Leistungsdiagnosen und der an der DSHS Köln ist aber,
dass die DSHS im Gegensatz zu den "im Umkreis" ansässigen auch die Atemgase auswertet.

Die Frage ist nur, ob das wichtig für Dich ist.

Ansonsten sprechen für Bonn die 15 Minderkilometer und grob 70  Minderpreis.

Vielleicht kann Dir ja noch einer vor Ort über gute Erfahrungen berichten.

Viel Erfolg!  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (2. November 2006)

Ich werde vermutlich bei Stefan Gross in Betzdorf eine machen lassen mit Trainingsplan www.your-personalcoach.com

Max


----------



## Delgado (2. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich werde vermutlich bei Stefan Gross in Betzdorf eine machen lassen mit Trainingsplan www.your-personalcoach.com
> 
> Max




Komm lieber zu mir  
Ich mach' die auch.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. November 2006)

Hallo wie sieht es denn jetzt mit samstag aus?   können ja trotzdem nach windeck fahren wie besprochen (der max und ich kennen uns ja auch da aus)        oder seit ihr alle im winterschlaf  spaß bei seite  sehen uns dan eventuell samstag


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2006)

TRAILS .
Ich budel zur Zeit ein wenig in Dreisel


----------



## Beach90 (2. November 2006)

Werde vermutlich am Samstag am Start sein ,auch wenn ich nochnicht genau weiss wie ich die Halloweenparty in Dattenfeld überleben soll.
Hab mir schon im Kopf ne gute Runde parat gelegt.

Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2006)

In Wiedenhof an der Schule, 13.00 Uhr.
Strecke: Siegfreizeitweg bis nach Eitorf in die Eisdiele, danach ein Döner und mit der Bahn heim
Wie gesagt ich bin bei der WSG, viel spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (3. November 2006)

Jetzt will ich auch endlich mal mitfahren!!!

Wann geht es wo am Samstag los??

Allerdings kleine Einschränkung, bei Regen kann ich nicht mit, meine Frau hat meine Regenjacke etwas zu heiß gewaschen und nun hat sie die Form eines Tennisballs    .

Muß mir unbedingt ne neue zulegen (Regenjacke nicht Frau)  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. November 2006)

Hi,
habe mich heute morgen um einen Baum gewickelt , Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen schon wieder fit bin.  
wahrscheinlich nicht, schade  

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2006)

Okay in Wiedehof an der Schule um 13 .00 

Bonne ... kneif den ar... zusamen 

Max


----------



## deerk (3. November 2006)

so männer ich bin auch raus *Heul* 

muss morgen das auto fit machen fürn winter

viel spass euch 

ride on
D.


----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2006)

Ich bin auch raus , 
hab heute mein Laufrad zum Händler gebracht ,dachte der könnte das "ambulant"  lösen ,aber jetzt wird es eingeschickt. Ist auch richtig so ,sowohl Felgen , Naben als auch Speichen haben es nötig.
Kann vermutlich auch nächste Woche nicht mitfahren.

Lg Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2006)

@ max Laufrad einschicken? Kein gutes Zeugnis für deinen Händler, er sollte dir mal mindestens ein paar 0/8 15  leihen. 

@ Bonne Rippen? Oder wie ist der schaden ? 
@ Deerk Wo ist der Winter, mußte aber auch schon ran  

Aber gut so, da ich ja auch einen Termin habe. Also verschieben wir das auf nächstes WE  
@ Postmann .nächstes WE ???


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2006)

Ich hab aber auch ein Pech, da kann ich mal Samstag und dann habt Ihr keine Zeit.

Nächstes WE feiert mein Schwager Geburtstag, dann den Samstag vielleicht.

Aber vor Weihnachten bin ich mindestens noch einmal dabei!!!!!

Wie ist es denn mit übermorgen (Sonntag) hat einer Zeit und Lust?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## deerk (4. November 2006)

will wahrscheinlich sonntag so um 11.00 uhr ne runde drehen oben in hurst dann schladern 

@Postmann wenns dir von der zeit her passt kannst du gerne mitkommen 
ist vom tempo her nur sehr viel langsamer dafür pfeilen wir immer bisschen an der 
technik  

sag dir noch bescheid wenn ich genau weiss wann 

ride on
D.


----------



## deerk (4. November 2006)

so zeit ist fix 

Sonntag 10.00 Uhr Au Bahnhof dann knapp 2 h tour 

ride on
D.


----------



## Postmann (5. November 2006)

Hi Deer,

sorry ich hab erst jetzt wieder rein geschaut. Wär gern mitgekommen! Aber jetzt ist es 10:30.

Ich werd mich dann gleich mal auf Rad setzen und ne Tour machen.

Aber in 2 Wochen bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich Samstag dabei.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (5. November 2006)

tja da kann man nix machen war aber ne sehr schöne tour alles an singletrails was man da so hat 

dann würd ich sagen vielleicht das nächste mal 

ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2006)

Bin wieder in Windeck. Bin beim Vereins Duathlon ohne Training immerhin 2. geworden. 
Allerdings auf dem Rad 3min langsamer als letztes Jahr 
Morgen beginnt der WP, ist der Thomas und Michael jetzt offiziell in unserem Team???
Ich beginne am Dienstag mit ca 40 min Laufen.


----------



## Beach90 (5. November 2006)

oh shit , wir müssen dann mal schnell ne mail schreiben , ich hab das voll vergessen

Max


----------



## Beach90 (5. November 2006)

Mail is weg , hoffentlich klappts

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2006)

Geht noch bis zum 19.11., so wie ich gelesen habe.
Ich denke mal das morgen die Pedale kommen.


----------



## Postmann (6. November 2006)

deerk schrieb:


> tja da kann man nix machen war aber ne sehr schöne tour alles an singletrails was man da so hat
> 
> dann würd ich sagen vielleicht das nächste mal
> 
> ...


Na super, ich wollte doch auch mal die Trails der gegend kennelernen!!

Aber der 18.11. ist bei mir schon vermerkt.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2006)

Bin doch heute schon etwas mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Könnte nicht bis morgen warten.
Die Pedale sind ........................ nicht da   Das bei angeblich 3 Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. November 2006)

Hi Max,

bin ja noch nicht bestätigt?
Habe heute aber 6 Punkte gemacht.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (6. November 2006)

Na Ihr ,
hab jetzt alle bestätigt und Namen wurde auch geändert , 
Tut mir leid ,wenn ich euch sagen muss ,dass ich erstmal ne Woche keine Punkte machen kann , da ich Erkältet bin ,dafür kommen dann umso mehr ,wenn die Nase nichtmehr läuft.
Hab auch keine Lust den täglichen Schulweg einzutragen 


Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2006)

Was ist eigentlich am WE 
Wir haben schon 10 Punkte


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. November 2006)

Hi,

bin in Münster. Kann daher nicht mitfahren. Beim Winterpokal sind wohl eine Menge Arbeitslose dabei, was die für Zeiten schon zusammenhaben?!

Wir leigen nur auf dem 80. Platz!

Max ist krank, Pierre hat keine Pedale und Marcel sollte mal was machen. 
Oder werten die anderen Teams etwa ihre Arbeit mit Punkten?

bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2006)

Ich habe genug Pedale , trainiere aber nach Trainingsplan, nicht nach WP.
Komme diese Woche aber noch auf ca 40 Punkte. 
Marcel war heute auch laufen. 
War gerade mal meine Beleuchtung am Rad testen, 

Wieso bist du denn in Münster, wie lange ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. November 2006)

@bonne: bin heute gelaufen jetzt fehlt noch der vieze president    und der beach  
@pierre:ich wäre am samstag dabei wenn........
@alle:........wir am samstag eine stunde später fahren könten, weil ich bis um 12,30uhr in der schuhle sitzen muss  :kotz: 
wenn die zeit nicht passt könnt ihr ruig alleine fahren 
fahren wir dann die windeck tour? mit deerk??!!??


----------



## deerk (8. November 2006)

am samstag siehts bei mir schlecht aus werde wohl nicht mit kommen bin erst die woche drauf wieder am start 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2006)

Pedale ein Witz. Habe heute dort angerufen, sind heute erst abgeschickt worden, da nicht 4 paar vorrätig waren. Ich denke eine benachrichtigungs E-Mail währe da wohl angebracht gewesen. 
Zum Glück brauchen wir sie nicht lebenswichtig.

Samstag werde ich nach meinem Plan trainieren, Run and Bike 2 Std.
Sonntag vieleicht beim TV

@ Bonne  03.12. Wiesbaden ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. November 2006)

@ Bonne  03.12. Wiesbaden ???[/QUOTE]

Da sind doch LVM, weiß nur noch nicht wo!
Wenn Wiesbaden mit lizenz erlaubt ist ja! Hast du schon onlineinfos gefunden?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2006)

Die freuen sich sogar wenn wir kommen.    
Wir dürfen mitfahren, sogar mit MTB. Infos beim BDR unter Termine.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2006)

_*Hessenmeisterschaft Querfeldein 2007*_*Hessen
Querfeldein*
Tag:So, 03.12.2006Ort:Wiesbaden-RambachAusrichter:RSC Wiesbaden e.V.Veranstalter:-Bemerkungen:Startberechtigt sind Fahrer mit Lizenz eines hessischen Vereins. Es gilt die Altersklasseneinteilung 2007. Rennen 5.1 - 5.3 sowie 6.1 und 6.2 jeweils gemeinsamer Start, getrennte Wertung Material: In allen Klassen ist der Einsatz von MTB erlaubt; weiblicher Nachwuchs: bei mind. 3 Starterinnen in einer Klasse gibt es eine gesonderte Wertung weiter Informationen zur Strecke unter www.rsc-wiesbaden.con Meldeliste wird vorab auf der HRV-Homepage www.hessen-radsport.de verÃ¶ffentlicht Anfahrtshinweis: Zufahrt wird ausgeschildert Preise: R1-4 Sachpreise, R5-8 Sach- und Geldpreise Auszeichnungen: Siegr Schleife und Medaille, Platz 2 und 3 MedailleStart/Ziel:Sportanlage Wiesbaden-RambachArt:QuerfeldeinStrecke:Rundkurs im Stadtwald am Sportplatz Wiesbaden-Rambach, WaldlaufRd.lÃ¤nge:2,5 kmNummernausgabe:Adolf Reichwein-SchuleUmkleidelokal:Adolf Reichwein-SchuleWAV:JÃ¼rgen Steioff (Limburg)Radsport-Nr.:44/06Nennung bis:27.11.2006Aneter Dr. PagelsStrasse:BrÃ¼hlsbachstr. 3Wohnort:35578 WetzlarTelefon:-Telefax:06441/9247897EMail:[email protected]Internet:-Bemerkung:-




Ausschreibung des Vorjahres ...ErklÃ¤rung der Rennklassen bzw. KategorienWichtige Sportlerinformationen
11 EintrÃ¤ge gefunden ...Seite 1 von 1
R. 1:SchÃ¼ler U13 (Crosslauf)offene LV-RennenStart: 10:00 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 5 km; Ehreng.: Sieger Schleife u. Medalle, Pl. 2 + 3 Medalle

R. 2:SchÃ¼ler U11 (Crosslauf)offene LV-RennenStart: 10:03 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 1 Rd = 2,5 km; Ehreng.: Sieger Schleife u. Medalle, Pl. 2 + 3 Medalle

R. 3:SchÃ¼ler U15offene LV-RennenStart: 10:45 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 20 Min.; Ehreng.: Sieger Schleife u. Medalle, Pl. 2 + 3 Medalle

R. 4:Jugend mÃ¤nnlich U17offene LV-RennenStart: 11:15 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 30 Min.; Ehreng.: Sieger Schleife u. Medalle, Pl. 2 + 3 Medalle

R. 5.1:Junioren U19offene LV-RennenStart: 12:00 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iR. 5.2:Senioren ab 41 J.offene LV-RennenStart: 12:00 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iR. 5.3:Frauen Eliteoffene LV-RennenStart: 12:00 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 40 Min.; Ehreng.: Sieger Schleife u. Medalle, Pl. 2 + 3 Medalle; Startgeld: 5 â¬; 
Bem.: gem. Start, getr. Wertung Start Bem.: Sen. 12:01 Uhr, Fr. 12:02 Uhr

R. 6.1:MÃ¤nner Eliteoffene LV-RennenStart: 13:00 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iR. 6.2:MÃ¤nner U23offene LV-RennenStart: 13:00 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 50 Min.; Ehreng.: Sieger Schleife u. Medalle, Pl. 2 + 3 Medalle; Startgeld: 5 â¬; 
Bem.: gem. Start, getr. Wertung

R. 7:Hobby Nachwuchsoffene LV-RennenStart: 14:15 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 20 Min.; Ehreng.: Urkunden u. Sachpreise; Startgeld: 8 â¬; 
Bem.: MTB-Rennen, m/w getr. Wertung

R. 8:Hobbyklasse Erwachseneoffene LV-RennenStart: 14:45 Uhrhttp://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ung=1&ID_Veranstaltung=9537&mode=punkte&typ=iRenndauer: 40 Min.; Ehreng.: Urkunden u. Sachpreise; Startgeld: 8 â¬; 
Bem.: MTB-Rennen, m/w getr. Wertung


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2006)

Ach ja, der noch. Am 26.11 in Gießen, auch offen für andere Verbände.


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. November 2006)

also ich sehe das so ,dass wir in Wiesbaden nicht starten dürfen!
Wir haben ja keine Lizenz in Hessen, oder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2006)

In den Renneinteilungen steht- offene LV Rennen.
Wenn ich Zeit habe Rufe ich dort mal an. Sonst fahre ich als Fred Rodrigez in der Hobbyklasse  
Muß jetzt 1 Std laufen.


----------



## Beach90 (9. November 2006)

@Pierre ... oder als Jarno Bakker 

Ich könnte mal beim Winterpokal-Orga-Team anfragen ob es für jeden getrunkenen Liter Tee nen Punkt gibt , dann wären wir bestimmt schon in den Top 10 ,dank meiner Mithilfe. 

Macht eigentlich Wer von euch ne Leistungsdiagnostik ? Ich mache im Dezember eine , hab schon den Termin.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. November 2006)

habe ich bisher 2 mal gemacht, das reicht mir, dass ich ungefähr einschätzen kann, was ich trainieren muss. was bezahlst du dafür? wenn preiswert hätte ich auch Interesse
Bonne


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. November 2006)

ich werde jetzt auch in den nächsten wochen einen machen aber über die feuerwehr da bekommen wir das bezahlt  

@viezepresident: unser duell aus den letzten monaten scheint ja im winterpokal weiterzugehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2006)

Prima Wetter heute 
Werde jetzt einige Punkte sammeln fahren.
@ Bonne. Fahr in Münster nicht wieder die versauten Trails, die Geschichten die dann erlebst bekomme ich so schlecht aus den Kopf. 

Lieferung ist angekommen. Pedale aber nur einmal, die anderen 3 kommen nächste Woche. Dort habe ich das Erste und Letzte mal Bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (12. November 2006)

@ Marcel : Was hat denn die Feuerwehr mit Leistungsdiagnostiken zu tun ? Gehts bei euch nicht ehr darum , wie schnell man ne Leiter raufklettern kann und sowas ?

Schönes Wochenende euch allen , hoffentlich werdet ihr nicht von Regenschauern überrascht 
Ich hoffe ich kann ende nächster Woche wieder das Training aufnehmen.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> @ Marcel : Was hat denn die Feuerwehr mit Leistungsdiagnostiken zu tun ? Gehts bei euch nicht ehr darum , wie schnell man ne Leiter raufklettern kann und sowas ?
> 
> Bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr gehts doch nur um  dachte ich.
> Drei mal bin ich Nass geworden war aber schön.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. November 2006)

Heute musste die Rolle  herhalten immer 4 Punkte für den WP!

Beach hast du immer noch die Erkältung? Wenn wir dich immer Hänger hinterherziehen gibt es doppelte Punkte! 

Jetzt was dummes. Dirk sei mir nicht böse, dass ich das bei dir Vorschlage 

Was haltet ihr von einer Weihnachtsfeier bei Dirk im Shop an einem Freitagabend in Dezember? Wir gucken "Bam Boom Bang" und den Klassiker "Männer auf Rädern" Dazu gibt Bier und Pizzaservice!

Dirk, Hans-Peter, Pierre, Marcel, Max, Thomas, Bergfloh und ... und aus der Torte springt natürlich DELGADO im Nikolauskostüm


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2006)

Ja ja ja ja ja  .


----------



## Delgado (13. November 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wir gucken "Bam Boom Bang" und den Klassiker "Männer auf Rädern" Dazu gibt Bier und Pizzaservice!



Is das sowas wie Gay Gang Bang?   

Komme ....


----------



## deerk (13. November 2006)

moin MÄNNER  

können wir machen und wenn bis dahin beim wurzelglätter Purevelo in der signatur steht bekommt er ja feierlich seine fox socken überreicht LOL 
für den schmalen fuss in der print werbung 

dann schlagt mal ein termin vor ich besorg dann ein schönen grossen fernseher für die einschlägig bekanten filme 

platzt sollte da sein hab ja noch mein weihnachts blow job öhm blow out 

dann is es eh nicht so voll hier 

bis dahin 

gehabt euch wohl roock en rooollll 
D.


----------



## Beach90 (13. November 2006)

Ah , super Idee mit der Feier , Bilder von dieser Feier ließen sich bestimmt gut für Bonne und Dirk vermarkten ... 

@Pierre: Sobald es trocken ist ,werde ich mich mal auf Rennrad setzten und meine ersten Punkte sammeln. Leider weiss ich noch nicht wann mein MTB fahrtüchtig ist ,weil ich nicht weiss wann mein Laufrad zurück von Fusion kommt.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. November 2006)

Für Pizza sorge ich, Daniela ist eine SUPER Pizza Bäckerin.
Marcel kann das nur Bestätigen 
Ich muß nur wissen was ihr darauf haben wollt,
"Tune Fisch"-"Fuji-maten"-"Sidi-Parmesan"-"Magura Salamischeiben"


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Für Pizza sorge ich, Daniela ist eine SUPER Pizza Bäckerin.
> Marcel kann das nur Bestätigen
> Ich muß nur wissen was ihr darauf haben wollt,
> "Tune Fisch"-"Fuji-maten"-"Sidi-Parmesan"-"Magura Salamischeiben"



Super Daniela!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. November 2006)

Schöne Grüße von mir (Daniela) - Ich wurde nicht gefragt wegen der Pizza - sondern ich muß einfach


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. November 2006)

Also Termin, ich könnte am Freitag den 08.12.

@ Max. Was machen die denn mit deinem Laufrad 

Was ist am WE ???, Michael und Jörg sind ja weg, was macht der Rest?
*PUREVELO TOUR ?*​


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. November 2006)

SUPER idee mit der feier  

@ beach bei der feuerweher muss man auch azemschutz tauglich sein und dafür muss mann den leistungstest machen 

also das mit Danielas pizza kann ich durchaus bestätigen Super lecker  zumglück wohne ich nicht weit vom pierre weg somit habe ich öffter das vergnügen (was sich dann beim rennen wieder bemerkbar macht) ein wenig abzuzweigen 


@ deerk:schau mal meine signatur


----------



## Delgado (15. November 2006)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> SUPER idee mit der feier




8.12.2006    





Signatur:
__________________________

*www.purevelo.de is supa ehhh*


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von mir (Daniela) - Ich wurde nicht gefragt wegen der Pizza - sondern ich muß einfach



Das muss Pierre familienintern regeln.  

Schlimm ist doch dass du die mit Bier, Pizza und Chips voll gestopften RabaukenPierre   Marcel   Max auch noch abholen darfst, oder haben die dich noch nicht gefragt


----------



## deerk (15. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also Termin, ich könnte am Freitag den 08.12.
> 
> @ Max. Was machen die denn mit deinem Laufrad
> 
> ...



also ich bin am sa. wieder nicht dabei weil ich beim bike putzen 
eine stelle gefunden habe wo er am bröseln ist und die stelle ist echt nicht gut  

bis dahin

gehabt euch wooohl 
rooock en roooolll
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (15. November 2006)

guckt mal hier.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR2ygFn-yR8&mode=related&search=


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2006)

@ deerk. Was hast du denn mit deinem Bike gemacht ? Bist du wieder hemmungslos durch die Gegend gehüpft 

Keine Panik, Pizza ist gesichert.   

Was ist eigentlich mit Delgado ? Darf er eigentlich zur Feier, der Fährt ja nie mit uns. Er kann ja mal schreiben was er dieses WE macht.
Am WE werde ich dann nach meinem Plan trainieren, 3 Std Run-Bike. Und Sonntag 3 Std GA.

Marcel, der Unglücksrabe , ihm ist heute die Kette gerissen, dabei dann auch mal wieder das Schaltwerk.  
Wenn jemand Ahnung hat wo man ein Schaltauge für ein Wheeler bekommt, würde er sich bestimmt freuen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2006)

Sommer, Sonne Sonnenschein. 
Kauft bloß keine Glühwein Aktien, Flip Flop und Sonnencreme steht hoch im Kurs. 
Bin gerade 100 km durchs Siegtal geradelt   .


----------



## Beach90 (16. November 2006)

Na ihr , 
kann jetzt auch endlich wieder fleissig piddeln , leider aber nur RR 

@Pierre: Wann kommen denn nun die Pedale? 
           Ist dein neues Radl eigentlich schon da?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. November 2006)

Die Pedale werden laut Angabe in den nächsten Tagen da sein. Bestellt habe ich bei www.cycle-aix.de, nie wieder . Am 30.10 habe ich bestellt, bisher haben die ein paar und die Griffe geschickt, aber schon abkassiert 
Habe gestern eine E-mail geschickt, haben sich Entschuldigt Blah Blah. Wenn nicht Lieferbar schicken sie mir das Geld zurück. Saftladen. Ich hoffe da gibt es nicht noch Ärger.

Mein Rad kommt frühestens am 25.11.


----------



## Delgado (17. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Delgado ? Darf er eigentlich zur Feier, der Fährt ja nie mit uns.



Dabei war ich erst kürzlich mit   ..... als Ihr versucht habt mich in Bonnes Gartenhäuschen mit Alkoholl gefügig zu machen   ..... nachher sind wir noch bei Pierre gelandet ...... dann weiß ich nix mehr


----------



## Beach90 (17. November 2006)

So ihr lieben , habe mich soeben ent-fusioniert !

Wie siehts aus mit morgen ? Um 1 beim Dirk vor der Tür ? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> So ihr lieben , habe mich soeben ent-fusioniert !
> 
> Wie siehts aus mit morgen ? Um 1 beim Dirk vor der Tür ?
> 
> Max


 
Und mit wem bist du jetzt liiert ???
Je nach dem wieviele morgen fahren bin ich dabei, ansonsten Run-Bike in Dreisel
@ Delgado. Das war ein schöner Tag, nicht war.


----------



## Beach90 (17. November 2006)

Ja was ist denn nun mit morgen? Tour or no Tour ?

Also Dirk kann ja nicht ,aber wer könnte alles kommen ? Bonne ? Thomas? Marcel ? Pierre ? Postmann ?

...denkt doch mal an die schönen WP Punkte 


Also ich bin um eins vorm Laden und lass mich überraschen wer kommt 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. November 2006)

No Tour.
Michael und Jörg sind in Arnsberg. Ich hatte Run&Bike.
Marcel und Thomas  ???
Marcel hat ja auch kein MTB, am besten wird er Singelspeeder, bei dem Schaltaugenverschleiss. 
Morgen GA 3 Std


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2006)

Ich bin wieder zurück , hab ne nette Tour hinter mir.
Werde morgen den Rosbachern mal einen besuch abstatten.

Max


----------



## Postmann (18. November 2006)

Hi,

bei mir sieht es in nächster Zeit wohl etwas schwierig mit Touren aus, denn meineFrau hatte Mitte der Woche vorzeitige Wehen und muß jetzt die nächsten Wochen (bis Mitte Januar) fast den ganzen tag liegen. Das bedeutet für mich nach der Arbeit und am WE Hausarbeit etc. 

Bis bald
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. November 2006)

@ Postmann. Alles gute wünsche ich euch.
@ Max .10 Uhr Rennrad beim TV ???

Ganz Aktuell, M.Bonnekessel gewinnt Cross Rennen in Arnsberg.
Hat jemand was anderes erwartet .


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2006)

Nö , MTB aber auch um 10.

Glückwunsch Bonne !!! Biste mit dem MTB mitgefahren oder hatse dir wieder nen crosser vor die tür stellen lassen?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. November 2006)

Wann und wo treffen??


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2006)

Um halb zehn beim Harald in Eulenbruch.Kannst auch alternativ um 9.10 beim Zato sein , da treffen wir uns zum losfahren

Wann bestellst du eigentlich wieder Riegel?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. November 2006)

9.10 Uhr beim Zato, alles ok.
Dieses Jahr bekomme ich keine mehr, bin schon überm Budget.
Oder es wird etwas Teurer.


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2006)

Schade mit den Riegeln ;(

Bin mal gespannt ob du morgen wirklich kommst  falls es zu langsam wird ,können wir ja unser eigenes Ding machen.

Ich will mal hoffen ,dass heute noch Punkte vom Marcel und Thomas kommen 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. November 2006)

Ich fahre momentan auch langsam, nur GA. 
Marcel habe ich diese Woche meinen Rennrad geliehen,  sonst hätte er ja kein Rad, er war heute auch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2006)

hallo zusammen habe auch eine schöne tour hinter mir 

@ max: was meinst du den mit ent-fusioniert???  anderes team  

glückwusch michael und jörg


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2006)

na so schwer isses doch auch nit , ich hab bei Fusion gekündigt.

Hat Jörg etwa auch gewonnen?

Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2006)

fahre morgen auch mit  pierre gibt mir sein rad
natürlich hat der jörg gewonnen wer den sonst 
und wo du fahren jetztorbea oder ghost? scott oder spezelized


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2006)

ah cool , dann simmer ja morgen mal vollzählig.

Ab heute ist übrigends offiziell ,dass die Fumics für Canyon fahren werden !!!

Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. November 2006)

hoffentlich regnet es morgen nicht bin nämlich wasserscheu   
fumic wer ist das     
nie davon gehört


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. November 2006)

Hi, Shitwetter!

Das Crossrennen hat super Laune gemacht. Achim Scholz und Michi Mintert waren auch da. Habe ein weißes langärmliges Winterführungstrikot erobert.  1. Ich
2. Christan Lau (U 19-Lizenz-NRW-Cupgesamtsieger)

Wäre auch für euch interessant gewesen. Hobbyfahrer dürfen mit MTB´s fahren. Sonntag geht es wieder nach Neheim-Hüsten.

hier der WatsonDrop von der Tour: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDLCuIlm8I0&mode=related&search=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2006)

Schöne Tour heute, nur der Harald wird mit uns nicht mehr mitfahren                                                              Michael. Ich werde weiterhin Trainieren, während ihr Rennen fahrt, das Resultat werdet ihr sehen
Für Shit Wetter gibts Schutzblech und Regenjacke


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. November 2006)

Wer ist Harald??


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2006)

Leichtathlet vom TV Rosbach.


----------



## deerk (20. November 2006)

hey jungs hier mal andis wallride versuch 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3199780#post3199780


Ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2006)

Was war das. Wer bremst verliert oder was ?? Aber ihr scheint ja ne menge neues gebaut zu haben, Respekt


----------



## Pepin (20. November 2006)

na dann stelle ich es auch mal hier rein laut beach90 ist das auch noch einzuggebiet.

habe mal für samstag eine kleine runde in meiner alten heimat wissen reingesetzt

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3650

wer lust hat melden aber nur bis freitag 17Uhr danach bin ich hier nicht mehr online


----------



## MacRob (20. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Jetzt irgendwie neu : www.mtb-windeck.de
> hab dem Webmaster mal geschrieben und mal schauen was bei rauskommt



Hallo zusammen,
Max hat mich ja schon vor einiger Zeit angedroht  . Nun bin ich auch hier...

Als MTB-Freizeitfahrer hatte ich Spaß eine Seite für "MTB-Touristen" im Windecker-Ländchen zu basteln. Ich denke die beiden ersten Strecken, die auf meiner Seite vorstelle geben schon einen guten Überblick, über das was man in Windeck erfahren kann. Natürlich musste ich auch Streckenstücke auswählen, die Ihr als Waldautobahn bezeichnet. Leider muss ich bei meinen Strecken ein bischen aufpassen, dass mir kein Eisdielen-Cruiser vom Berg fällt.

Es wäre schön, wenn Ihr euch meine Seite mal anschaut und mir sagt, wie die Strecken einzustufen sind. Mir fällt es ein wenig schwer eine Einstufung in -leicht, -mittel oder -schwer zu machen.
Die zweite Strecke wird dem ein oder anderen bekannt vorkommen... Es ist der Windecker Teil des Megabikes, den ich dokumentiert habe und mit Genehmigung von Joachim Lorenz veröffentlicht habe.

Bis später....


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2006)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es einen zweiten M.Heider Junior.

Glückwunsch Michael 
Nicht das hier bald nur noch Väter posten , dann müsste ich ja auch noch  nachziehn 

@MacRob: Die Strecken sind eigentlich okay , die Leckerbissen im Ländchen sollten ja auch nur den richtigen Bikern vorbehalten werden und nur für "Insider" bekannt sein. 

Da stellt sich direkt die Frage, ob wir in Windeck mal eine Trailpflegeaktion machen sollten z.B am Elmores Bunker in Schladern diese sch**** Dornen wegschneiden.

Max


----------



## MacRob (20. November 2006)

Hi Max,
es gibt auch noch richtige Mountainbiker aus anderen Teilen Deutschlands, die hier gerne Urlaub machen möchten.... Aber zu Hardcore sollten meine Touren für Touris nicht sein. Wer nicht blind die Strecken abfährt sieht auch links und rechts den ein oder anderen schönen Weg....

Beschreib mal die Elmores Ecke.... vielleicht kann ich da was machen (lassen)


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2006)

@ MacRob. Die Strecken sind für gelegenheits Biker zutreffend, Länge Höhenmeter sind machbar, abwechslungsreich, also für Fremde passent.Für uns sind es Autobahnen und dazu langweilige, weil ich zum Beispiel bestimmt schon 100 mal diese Strecken gefahren bin. Aber es geht ja nicht um uns.Tip: Basaltkrater, Grube Silberhardt und Burg Windeck für Touris.Ab dem Nächsten Jahr habe ich vor, geführte Touren zu leiten, je nach Absprache (länge & Anspruch).
Gastronomie usw habe ich schon mit im Boot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2006)

@ Pierre: Was macht eigentlich deine Homepage? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2006)

@ Max. Heute war TV Versammlung, wo warst du, hättest deine Jacke abholen können. Sonst kaum was neues.
Wenn meine HP fertig ist werde ich dich benachrichtigen, wird aber noch dauern.


----------



## Delgado (22. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es einen zweiten M.Heider Junior.
> 
> Glückwunsch Michael
> Nicht das hier bald nur noch Väter posten , dann müsste ich ja auch noch  nachziehn



Der heißt sogar auch Max ...   

Aber .... woher weißt Du?


----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2006)

Ey cool , noch ein Max , da hat dein Sohn ja einen tollen Namensfetter 

tja... meine Zauberkugel   , hab ich gelesen im Single Thread  

@all : Schon was für Samstag in Planung?

Max


----------



## Delgado (22. November 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ey cool , noch ein Max , da hat dein Sohn ja einen tollen Namensfetter
> 
> tja... meine Zauberkugel   , hab ich gelesen im Single Thread
> 
> ...



Duuuu im Single-Frett??  

Weißt doch, dass ich immer für Dich da bin.


----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2006)

Naja Single Thread brauch ich eigntl. nicht aber man kann sich ja mal verklicken 

Du kannst dich doch nicht um beide Mäxe kümmern ,oder?

Max (<-der echte)


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2006)

@ Delgado. Glückwunsch, toller Name


----------



## Postmann (23. November 2006)

@Delgado, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!

Na, ich bin dann wohl der letzte in der Runde. Vielleicht sollten wir alle für Frühjahr oder Sommer ene Ausfahrt mit Kinderwagen planen!    

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (23. November 2006)

Danke, Danke!

Werde noch 4-5 Tage den Genuss einer _sturmfreien Bude _haben  .

Danach ..... ma' schaun; Bietet jemand Asyl    .

@Micha, wann ist es denn bei Dir soweit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2006)

Wochenende ??? Ich fahre jeweils Morgens früh, Samstag 3 Std Fahrtspiel, Sonntag 4 Std Fettstoffwechsel.
 Ich lasse mich aber auch zu anderen möglichkeiten überreden. Am Samstag ist auch wieder Cross in Arnsberg. Viel Spaß, Bonne-Jörg.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. November 2006)

Cross ist erst Sonntag

Samstag muss uch um 13.30 zum Sportfest der SG Sieg und Schiedsrichter machen. fahre, wenn überhaupt morgens 1 Stunde GA mit 5 Minuten Vorbelastung


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2006)

@ Thomas- Max. Pedale gibts nicht, sind in der nächsten Zeit nicht lieferbar, wurde mir heute mitgeteilt, nachdem ich mich mal wieder zuerst gemeldet habe. Nochmal, ich habe am 30.10. Bestellt Mein Geld bekomme ich zurück (natürlich). Max, WCS Griffe habe ich einmal für dich.


----------



## Beach90 (23. November 2006)

Okay , die Griffe werde ich mir mal bei gelegenheit abholen.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2006)

@ deerk. Ich komm dich morgen mal besuchen, ich habe was Süsses für dich. Bist du Vormittags im Laden ??? Hast du die Kaffeemaschine wieder im Laden


----------



## deerk (23. November 2006)

koorräääckt  ich bin da kaffe is da ... 
ab 10.00 uhr bin ich aufnahme fähig ...


ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (23. November 2006)

@Pierre : Deine Pedale kauf ich ,falls die noch zu haben sind. Die SRAM Kasette wäre auch interessant ,aber die passt leider gerade nicht in meinen Finanzplan 

Geht das okay mit den PDM 520´s ?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2006)

Das sind die Pedale die ich am Focus hatte, also gebraucht, hatte ich nicht beigeschrieben.


----------



## Beach90 (24. November 2006)

Weiss ich 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. November 2006)

Habt ihr schon gemerkt, langsam aber sicher steigen wir nach oben. Rang 36 im Winterpokal
Morgen was besonderes ?


----------



## Beach90 (24. November 2006)

was besonderes ? ...Regen! 

Im WP siehts im moment wirklich nicht schlecht aus, da ist noch viel drin. Schaut euch mal bei Teamranking das "Team Westerwaldbiker -Zandegiacomo" an , die sind auch alle Tune FRM Cup mitgefahren , alle um die 16 oder 15 und haben fast alle mehr Punkte als der Bonne  komisch ,wa?

Exklusiv Information: Ey, nächstes Jahr gibbet wohl doch wieder nen Megabike *freu*

Max


----------



## Beach90 (25. November 2006)

Wer hat denn Lust auf ne längere Ausfahrt am Sonntag?

Max


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2006)

@ Pierre: Seit wann gehört denn Trekking nicht zu Radfahren?

Kann ich mir gleich die Pedale abholn ? 
Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. November 2006)

auf der versammlung vom tv hatte ich den walter noch gefragt da sagte er das es keinen wohl  megabike gibt weil die bereitschaft einiger leute nicht da wäre aber wenn es doch einen gibt wäre es natürlich


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2006)

Also... den angeblichen Termin habe ich bei mountainbike-marathon.de gefunden , habe mal ne Mail an den Veranstalter geschickt ob das ne fehlinformation war oder nicht ... weiteres wird sich zeigen.

Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. November 2006)

na dann wollen wir mal das beste hoffen  ist ja unser heimspiel    bin mal gespannt wo wier am ende mit unserem team stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacRob (26. November 2006)

Ist wohl schon mehr als ein Gerücht....
Die Planungen für den 3. Nutscheid-Megabike laufen.
Auf der Seite www.Nutscheid-Megabike.de ist als Termin der 11. und 12. August 2007 eingetragen


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2006)

Trekking war für mich heute 2,5 Std durch den Leuscheid, quer durch ohne wege. Das ist die Urform vom Trekking. war mal was anderes, hat Spaß gemacht.
Pedale Griffe kannst du holen kommen


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2006)

@Pierre & Marcel: Hab  neue Pedale ,toll oder? 

Öhm mal ne Bitte , könntet ihr meinen Wettkämpfe 07 Thread mal vervollständigen -> Hier gehts lang !!!
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2006)

Pedale, brauche ich auch.
Der H&S hat Ritchey V4 im Angebot.


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2006)

> Hoffalize Weltcup(mein Saisonhöhepunkt)


  
Was´n mit dir los? Weltcup im Hallenhalma und Murmeln ,oder was?

Gibts da nicht auch nen guten Marathon ? 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2006)

Weltcup im Cross Country, was sonst. Ich werde die gelegenheit nutzen, man hat nicht oft die Chance Weltcup zu fahren.
Hallenhalma und Murmeln überlasse ich dir.
Marathon gibts da auch, Termin weiß ich jetzt aber nicht.


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2006)

Kannst du überhapt beim WC mit deiner Lizenz starten , ich denk das könnten nur A Fahrer. Sonst könnte ja jeder Heini da starten , nur weil er ne Lizenz hat.

N8 , Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2006)

Das mit Heini kannst du mal direkt zurück nehmen, sonst bekommen wir schwer krach! Bevor man Doof fragt sollte man sich informieren, schon mal was von einer Mastersklasse gehört !


----------



## Beach90 (27. November 2006)

Okay , sagen wir für den Heini Jedermann , okay ? 

Mit dem Heini meinte ich auch ehr die Leute , welche pure Sonntagsfahrer sind und durch ne Lizenz dann plötzlich WC berechtigt sind.

War nicht persönlich gemeint  
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2006)

Ist OK, war heute morgen nach der Arbeit auch etwas Gereizt.
Ich war gerade trotz Ruhetag im Leuscheid unterwegs, alles nur für den Winterpokal.............. und natürlich wegen dem Super Wetter.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2006)

@ alle
Ich habe gerade mit dem Manfred K. telefoniert, der Spion, er list hier immer alles, hat aber noch nie geantwortet.
Er kommt wahrscheinlich auch am 08.12. zu unseren Weihnachtsfeier, er schläft dann bei mir.Samstags fahren wir dann eine Tour, damit er unser Revier kennen lernt.


----------



## Beach90 (27. November 2006)

Wer steckt denn hinter Manfred . K ??? Wer liest freiwillig solche insider Threads ?  Oder weiss er alles? Schlafen öfters wildfremde Männer bei dir? und was hält Delgado davon ? Fragen über Fragen...

aso...hab heute en bissl meine Werkstatt aufgeräumt und siehe da noch zwei Schläuche gefunden , also @ Deerk : dauert noch en bissl, bis ich komm 

Edit: NRW Cup ohne Nordheide , ich glaub da freut sich wer in Hamm 

Genug gespammt für heute 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2006)

Manfred Kaus aus meiner Senioren Klasse. Er kommt auch immer mit seiner Frau zum Rennen, und seinen zwei Töchtern. Kennst du doch.
Ist übrigens Delgados lieblings Gegner beim tune-frm gewesen.


----------



## Beach90 (27. November 2006)

Aus Duisburg?


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. November 2006)

Alfter hinter Bonn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (28. November 2006)

aso.

Schnäppchen : Fusion Slash Rahmen mit Haarriss abzugeben   :kotz:     

Fotos folgen!
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. November 2006)

Umtauschen Garantie


----------



## Beach90 (28. November 2006)

Hoffentlich machen die keinen Stress ,weil ich kein Teamfahrer mehr bin.
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. November 2006)

Manfred hat sich zum NRW-Cup geäußert. 

Bald auch hier? 

Also am 8.12. bei purevelo lassen wir uns Pizza kommen, ok?

Die Pizza aus hamm ist auch lecker.

Samstag sind ja die LVM im Cross. Ich hoffe Top3 ist drin.
In Wiesbaden darf ich nicht fahren  Meine Familie sieht das anders


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2006)




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2006)

Wieso nicht Danielas Pizza.


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2006)

Ich hab irgendwie das komische Gefühl ,dass ich zwei Wochen kein MTB haben werde und sogut wie keine Punkte für den WP machen kann, sorry 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. November 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wieso nicht Danielas Pizza.



Dirk sagte mir, dass Daniela am 8.12.2006 keine Zeit hat die zu machen. Ist das nicht richtig?
Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2006)

Doch, doch, sie macht die Pizzen. Kann nur sein das wir sie in Hamm in den Ofen schieben müßen, bei dir oder Jörg oder Thomas, der wohnt doch am nächsten dran.
Sollte der Manfred auch kommen mache ich die Pizzen bei mir fertig.
Langsam kommt bei mir auch die Anspannung wieder Rennen zu fahren, laut Plan aber nein. Bis zum Chaka Cup ist ja auch nur noch 3 Wochen, aber nur Trainings-Wettkampf.
@ max  Sch..... mit deinem Rad. Der muß Umgetauscht werden, da gibts nichts zu Diskutieren. Du bist mit der Garantie ganz klar im Recht.


----------



## Beach90 (29. November 2006)

Echt , ist immer das selbe , ich wette mal spontan , dass ich bis Kottenheim das Rad nicht zurück hab. Beim Chaka Cup kam mir auch schon letztes Jahr immer was in die Quere. 

Wie siehts denn sonst mit der Weihnachtsfeier aus, würde selbstverständlich auch gerne was dazu Beitragen.  Also ,was brauchen wir noch ? Weizen ?!?
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2006)

Ich habe was für die jenigen, die momentan wenig Rad fahren. Sorry Max
09.12 Freudenberg
27.01 Wehebach
03.03 Niederfischbach
Winter Ausdauer Cup, wir waren letztes Jahr bei einem Lauf dabei.

@ Max. Besser jetzt als im Sommer.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. November 2006)

@max:mir passiert auch immer etwas beim chaka cup   
finde ich gut das der manfred auch kommt leider kann ich nur bei der tour die den tag danach stattfindet nicht mit von der partie sein weil meine freundin da geburtstag hat aber es wird bestimmt noch mal eine gelegenheit kommen oder MANFRED


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2006)

01.12.2006 Radfahren (GA mit 3 min VB für morgen dann 3 WZ) 78 min (01:18 h) 5 

Gut, vor  allem die 3 WZ 
Viel Erfolg, es geht um den Landesmeister Titel.
Und ich? Wie sagt Christoph Daum " Training, Training, Training !!!"


----------



## Beach90 (2. Dezember 2006)

So , bin wieder zurück von der Leistungdiagnostik , sieht nicht so toll aus , muss echt mal was an der GA arbeiten und lernen laaaangsam zu fahren.

Und Bonne , Landesmeister geworden?

aso : Hot news aus´m Wechselkarusell ... der B.Brochhagen fährt nächstes Jahr für Ergon Topeak 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Dezember 2006)

Leider nicht. Letzte Woche war ich noch vor dem neuen Landesmeister. Ich bin beim Start beschissen weggekommen und dann war die 5er Gruppe auch schon weg. Bin von Position 10 auf die 6 vorgefahren. Aber auf der Strecke habe ich etwas völlig neues kennengelernt. Das war eine reine Drückerstrecke und fahrtechnisch war sie nicht so wie die beiden Strecken vorher. Meine bisherigen Gesamtwertungsgegner konnte ich zwar wieder gut kontrollieren, aber da waren andere, die sonst beim Deutschlandcup unterwegs sind und echte Crosser sind. Ich konnte auf der Abfahrt, die zwar leicht zu fahren war den Lenker kaum festhalten, geschweige den irgendwie bremsen und dann war da ein bergaufdrückerstrecke, wo ich über trittfrequenz nichts machen konnte. Da fehlte mir einfach die Kraft. Oder leichtere Übersetzung.
So habe ich mir gesagt, das ich auf Gesamtwertung fahre und keinen Sturz oder Panne riskiere und die habe ich gewonnen.
NRW-Cross-Fördercup-Gesamtsieger: Michael Bonnekessel


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Dezember 2006)

Freitag:
Stuhl bringt jeder selbst mit.
Pizza kommt von Pierre, Marcel, Max?
Bier machen dann Bonne WZ, ??
Chips, Flips,Pringels??ß


----------



## Beach90 (3. Dezember 2006)

Also , ich meld mich dann mal für den Knabberkram ,also Flips ,Chips ,Happy Weekend , Blitzillu & Co 
Öhm , mal Dreiseler intern , wie kommen wir jetzt eigentlich nach Hamm !?! 

Wann fangen wir eigentlich an mit der Veranstaltung?
Haben wir eigentlich ne möglichkeit Glühwein zu erhitzen? 

Max


----------



## deerk (4. Dezember 2006)

klar glühwein machen wir wasserkocher warm LOL

ride on
D.


----------



## Delgado (4. Dezember 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und ich? Wie sagt Christoph Daum " Training, Training, Training !!!"



Das auch  

Ich hoffe, dass Du ein absolut reines Gewissen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Also , ich meld mich dann mal für den Knabberkram ,also Flips ,Chips ,Happy Weekend , Blitzillu & Co



Hallo Max, bin da etwas verwöhnt. Wenn ich sowas esse dann muss es eben wie bei der nougatcreme sein: Nutella und nichts anderes!!!!

Funny Frisch mag ich am liebsten
Pepperoni oder Orienttal 
Pringles ognion&cheese 
Flips von Bahlsen 
Chio Tortilla Chips "Wild paprika" 

Der verwöhnte Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2006)

Bonne , für dich nur das Beste 

So, ich probier mich gerade mit Grafikprogrammen aus und habe nicht nur aus langeweile ,sondern auch zur "Teamidentifikation" was tolles für euch gebastelt.






Aso , nehme auch Bestellungen an 

 Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2006)

Super Max, sieht cool aus.

Freitag nach Hamm, ich würde sagen Taxi.
Wichtiger ist aber wer Opfert seinen Backofen, für die Pizza ??? Daniela bringt sie Freitag ca 16.00 Uhr dann vorbei.
Und was wollt ihr darauf haben. Bestimmt nicht 08/15, oder ???
Ich liebe Funny Ungarisch und Erdnüsse 

@ deerk. Ist das Drössiger schon da ???
@ delgado. Ich habe kein Gewissen.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Blumen 

mhmm Taxi ... jo , das sin dann aber mal locker 10 Euro, hin und zurück, für jeden die dabei draufgehen. Vllt. kann ich noch nen Hinfahrer organisieren 

ich weiss zwar nicht was es mit dem Drössiger auf sich hat , aber ich würde dir auf jeden Fall dieses Schnäppchen empfehlen :         Ich  mein  nicht  das  Bike  ...aber so ist das halt im High-end-Sektor  (Altmetall wird immer teurer ...tzzz)

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2006)

Taxi teilen wir uns durch 3 vieleicht auch 4, wenn der Manfred auch kommt.
Kannst dich trotzdem mal umhören, zurück gibts vieleicht auch eine möglichkeit.
Dein Pizza wunsch ??  
Ich brauche keine Räder mehr.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine Räder mehr.


....bei so nem schönen macht man aber ne Ausnahme 

Mhmm ,also mein Pizzawunsch ...
is mir relativ schnuppe ,solange keine Pilze und hauptsache Lecker 
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Dezember 2006)

Delgado macht doch immer so doppeldeutige Angebote  
Ich denke da an: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/187894



Ich kann euch aber auch holen, wenn ihr wollt.

Ofen wäre mir lieber, wenn jeman danders einspringen könnte.

Nur kein Knoblauch auf der Pizza.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2006)

Also gut Pizza ohne Knobi. Das ist wie MTB ohne Berge, aber OK.
Michael wenn du uns holst währe Super, dann mache ich die Pizzen bei mir Fertig. Keine sorge packe sie auch gut ein.

Was haltet ihr von Thunfisch.??

Nettes Video


----------



## Beach90 (4. Dezember 2006)

Tune-fisch ist immer ne Alternative , welche Bonne uns bestimmt in großen Stückzahlen besorgen kann.
Also ich hab nix dagegen , aber man kann ja auch irgendwie en halbes Blech Tonno machen , und ne Hältfte Magerita und noch en Bloch mit sonstwat.

..oder für Bonne ne Ecke ohne Knobi  
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2006)

Mit 3 Blechen kommen wir nicht weit.
Wir werden ca 5-6 Bleche ( 50 cm/ 50 cm ) machen.
Meine Spezial ist Extra Käse, Extra Zwiebel und Extra Thunfisch, Dirk war davon auch schon begeistert.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2006)

19.00 Uhr treffen ???
Manfred kommt auch.
Und er schläft bei mir !


----------



## Beach90 (6. Dezember 2006)

Sach mal , ich dachte wir machen das am Samstag , aber scheint wohl echt am Freitag zu sein... 
Chips hab´sch schon besorgt.
Öhm...ich hab Samstagschule ,also bitte nicht länger als bis Zwei  

Wegen der Fahrt : scheint ja wohl Frau Amelsberg zu machen , aber wie kommen wir nach Hamm ?

Mad Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Dezember 2006)

19.00 ist ok!

Wenn ich euch  holen soll, sagt mir wann.


----------



## Beach90 (7. Dezember 2006)

Huiiii...war gerade laufen , gesehn hab ich Pierre , Marcel und en paar Wildschweine    

öhm ... holt mich wer Zuhause ab , oder soll ich zur Bushaltestelle kommen?
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Dezember 2006)

guck mal hier zur Latexmilch das infovideo:

https://www.notubes.com/moviedemo.php


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Dezember 2006)

Hier das Video zur Latexmilch:

https://www.notubes.com/moviedemo.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2006)

@ max
ca 18.50 an der Bushaltestelle. Bonne holt uns. Manfred kann nicht

@ Alle denkt an Gabel Messer Teller


----------



## Beach90 (8. Dezember 2006)

Gut ,dass du das mit dem Teller nochmal erwähnt hast ... 

bis gleich 
Max

....bin schon hungrig


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2006)

Ich auch


----------



## deerk (9. Dezember 2006)

delgado wo bist du ????????????????


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Dezember 2006)

Schön war es !!! 
Gerne wieder.


----------



## Beach90 (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ,
mir hats auch gefallen.

Meine Schnappschüsse :



















































Max


----------



## Beach90 (9. Dezember 2006)

Man , zieht euch mal den Trainingplan für den Strongman rein ,der Hammer 

----KLICK-----


----------



## Beach90 (9. Dezember 2006)

Mensch Pierre , dat war wohl nix mit der Hanka ...*nur* Silber ..tzzz


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Dezember 2006)

Dann holt sie sich den WM Titel.
@ Bonne. Mensch was machst du für Sachen ? 
Passiert ist aber doch nichts schlimmes, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Dezember 2006)

Passiert doch einen Michael Schumacher auch, oder?


Die Straße war nass und schmierig. Da haben 5 cm gefehlt, sonst wär nichts passiert. Habe noch Glück gehabt, dass der Unfallgegner ein Bikerfreund von Dirk ist. Am Polo von Marc konnten wir nichts sehen, aber das Auto von meiner Schwiegermutter sieht blöd aus, weil da alles aus Plastik ist, hat es die Berührung verarbeitet bzw. aufgenommen. Scheinwerfer ist schrott, Haube und Leiste sind gering verbogen. kostet bestimmt an die 2000 - ändern kann ich jetzt eh nichts mehr. Shit happens

Mach doch bitte mal deinen Führerschein, denn wenn ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2006)

Ich muß die Tage mal sehen das ich in die Ohmbach komme, bei Tageslicht. Ich habe da was neues gesehen.


----------



## Beach90 (10. Dezember 2006)

Tach zusammen , 
..Bonne : was machst du denn für Dinger ? Vllt. solltest du doch besser mehr Rad fahren 

So ...nochwas ...jetzt wird´s feierlich also :
*MEINE HOMEPAGE IS FERTISCH*

*Guckst du : http://www.max-mtb.de.vu/*

so... mal schauen wie sie bei euch ankommt , übrigends das ist jetzt die Arbeit von 3 Stunden , also die HP wird noch ausführlicher 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Dezember 2006)

@ Max.  Nette Seite, gut . 

Wer freut sich den auf Kottenheim am Sonntag. 
Ich werde diese Woche meinen Trainingsplan aber auch nicht ändern, schauen wir mal was läuft.


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Dezember 2006)

Max ja sieht gut aus. Ich denke irgendwann muss ich auch mal so was machen. Habe aber keine Zeit mich da reinzuarbeiten.


----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2006)

Erstmal Danke für die Lobhudelei  
Also wenn man ne Page über Beepworld ist das Supereinfach , ich bin selber ja auch die absolute PC Niete.
Vllt. haste ja mal nen Schüler der sowa gut kann.

Die Homepage ist aber auch noch lange nicht fertig , da fehlen noch ein paar kategorien.

...Mein Rahmen ist heute wieder nicht gekommen ,bald wird´s brenzlich ...

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Dezember 2006)

gute nacht


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Dezember 2006)

Schlaf gut, Michael.


----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2006)

Träumt was braves


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich brauche neue Ziele und wechsel das Hobby!

Werde jetzt Freerider! 

Hier mein neuer Rahmen


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2006)

Nettes Bike.
Überlässt du mir jetzt die CC Senioren Klasse ??? 
Kannst mich wegen den Laufrädern auch noch mal Anrufen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Dezember 2006)

Für meine Marzocchi 66 brauche ich eine 20 mm Steckachse und du hast glaube ich nur eine kleinere, oder?


----------



## Beach90 (12. Dezember 2006)

Je oller ,je doller 
Bonne , ich seh dich schon nächstes Jahr DH-Bundesliga fahr´n und die Strecke in Pracht wird mal en bisschen technisch  

Freitag kommt mein Rahmen *freu*

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich will auch eine FOX Mütze.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2006)

http://www.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_68140,r_7811.htm


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

Tja Pierre , bald biste außenseiter ,also schnell kaufen 

Toll , der REWE

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

Wir können den Thread auch bald umbennen in " Video in Windeck " 

DH-Attack HAAAAARDCORE!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2006)

Der Dirk hat noch eine, in Baby Blau, coole Farbe, glaube aber das sie mir nicht Steht.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hab noch was feines für alle , die jetzt auf Fully umsteigen 

Full-Fully ist jetzt im kommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2006)

only one step.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Dezember 2006)

@ Deerk Wir sehen uns am Samstag 

Habt ihr schon vom Westfalen Winter Cup gehört, hab mich schon gefreut, aber ist doch leider nur eine CTF.

Am Sonntag MATSCH REIFEN


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2006)

Och ne , nicht schon wieder soviel Bike-putzen , zum Glück ist die Strecke in Kottenheim auch im nassen Zustand noch gut zu bewältigen , dürfte halt nur en bisschen Doof werden ,wenn man den Chicken way fahren müsste , weil die kurze abfahrt bestimmt ziemlich glitschig bei Regen ist ,aber das passt schon!

Naja wenigstens soll´n während dem Rennen nicht regnen , Klick for the weatherfrog ,aber ist halt ne 3 Tage vorhersage , da kannste dir eigentlich auch direkt vom Dorfschamanen das Wetter vorhersagen lassen 
Max


----------



## Beach90 (14. Dezember 2006)

Pierre , was iss´n nochmal Fahrtspielt ?

Abwechselnde Intensitäten ,oder was?

Max


----------



## Udo1 (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Max,


Beach90 schrieb:


> Hi Udo ,
> wie siehts denn bei den Bike&Run Touren mit der Technik aus ? Lohnt es sich dafür von Windeck hoch nach Siegburg zu kommen ?
> 
> Gruß Max


ich verfolge im Forum intensiv die Berichte unter "MTB in Windeck" und stelle fest, das der "flämische Löwe" und "Beach90" die aktivsten sind . Habe mir immer mal vorgenommen mit Euch in eurem Revier mal eine Tour zu unternehmen. Aber wenn ich Eure Erfolge in diversen Rennen so gesehen habe, zweifelte ich immer an meine Fitness. Aber zu Deiner Frage: Also wenn Du nur auf Technik aus bist, muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Die Schwierigkeiten sind so ausgelegt, das der normale Hobby-MTBler durchaus die Strecken bewältigen kann. Wenn es Dir um Spaß beim Radfahren geht und mal mit anderen zu fahren, andere Bikereviere kennenzulernen, (Steinbruch- Wahner Heide mit Sandabschnitten - oder auch den einen oder anderen schwierigen Trail z.B. den HCM ) dann komm ganz einfach mal vorbei . Dir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Vielleicht stellst Du ja mal für die nicht Profis eine Kennenlernentour eures Bikereviers ins LMB in 2007 ein, würde sehr gern mal mit Euch fahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Pierre , was iss´n nochmal Fahrtspielt ?
> 
> Abwechselnde Intensitäten ,oder was?
> 
> Max


Fahrtspiel, ja, Training mit Wechselder Belastung, ich fahre meist Kleine Anstiege und technische Passagen dann im Wettkampf Tempo, sonst im hohen GA Bereich.
@ Udo. Wir werden auf jedenfall mal eine Tour durchführen.
Schön das wir Fans haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

Also ne Tour könnten wir wirklich mal wieder ausschreiben , habe ja schon 2 durchgeführt und kann die Strecke auch immer noch optimieren.

So... Sonntag kann ich endlich wieder in die Eisen steigen , Rahmen is um 7 gekommen und hab ihn nu in windeseile zusammengebaut.





Sieht doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.

Max
Achso... schaut nicht auf den Hintergrund , ich habe einen blauen-Dr.Best-Zahnbürsten-Fetisch


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2006)

Ganz ehrlich, in Schwarz sieht das Rad 100 mal besser aus.
Wer fährt den Morgen ???


----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

Morgen etwa *Purevelo* Tour oder was? 
Ich werde mir ein bisschen für Sonntag die Beine freifahren.

Sieht jetzt wirklich um Welten besser aus , aber vorher ,das harmonierte halt gut mit der Kleidung ...aber das ist ja mitlerweile egal.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahre morgen früh zu www.purevelo.de , dort bekommt man schnell und günstig alles was man braucht. 
Mittags werde ich dann noch eine Kurze Bike&Run Einheit trainieren.
Das Wetter scheint echt nicht so schlimm zu werden, obwohl, ich liebe Regen Rennen.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

BeiPurevelo habe ich diese Woche auf schon sehr günstig und mit guter Beratung eingekauft.

Das mit dem Product-placement lohnt sich richtig ,jetzt wo wir wissen ,dass hier soviele Leute mitlesen (Hallo Manfred) , ich denke da ist bald mal ne Kiste FoxSocken fällig 

Die Wetterprognose wird in der Tat von Tag zu Tag besser 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2006)

Meine Freunde kaufen auch schon bei
www.purevelo.de​
Habe eben erfahren das der Marcel morgen seinen Ghost Rahmen bekommt, dann hat er ja was zum Basteln. ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2006)

Mein Termin nach Kottenheim:
http://www.lg-gummersbach.de/index.php?id=75
Dort war ich schon mal mit dem Bonne, ich glaub 2002, 20 cm Schnee, gelaufen sind wir 5400 m, teilweise auf allen vieren . Steil, Schwer aber lustig.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

Mhmm der Termin hört sich sehr interessant an , passt mir auch ganz gut in die Vorbereitung , ende Januar nehm ich dann noch den wehbacher Volkslauf mit und dann werd ich ein echter Strongman. Ihr ja hoffentlich auch 


Braucht noch wer Weihnachtsgeschenke ? 
Habe gehört bei 
*



www.purevelo.de



*
gäbe es noch super Weihnachtsgeschenke 

Hat Marcel nicht allein durch den Besitz seines Auto´s immer was zu baseln ? - bitte nicht falsch verstehn  

Max

Ich wünsche mir zu Weihnachten einen Schrank für die neuen Fox Socken


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Dezember 2006)

Das schönste an MAX neuem Bike sind die Hörnchen! Was sind das für welche und wo bekomme ich die? 

Purevelo wird ja mächtig mit Komplimenten verwöhnt? Und was soll das mit der Foxmütze? Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Das schönste an MAX neuem Bike sind die Hörnchen! Was sind das für welche und wo bekomme ich die?
> 
> Purevelo wird ja mächtig mit Komplimenten verwöhnt? Und was soll das mit der Foxmütze? Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


 
Daniela und Max lassen sich in Dattenfeld nur noch mit Fox Mützen sehen, da ich *noch* keine habe, .............
Die Hörnchen kann man nicht kaufen, habe ich gehört. 

Ich war gerade bei www.purevelo.de


----------



## Beach90 (16. Dezember 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich war gerade bei www.purevelo.de



Hä? du warst auf der Homepage ? wieso erzählst du uns das?
Ich dachte du wolltest zu diesem schönen Bikeshop in Hamm persönlich fahren 

tschüss euer *www.max-mtb.de.vu* 

P.s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2006)

Manche Biker haben es nicht so mit dem *Denken.  *
Habe den Puls zu hoch gehabt. 

Nichts desto trotz, gleich Run&Bike.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Dezember 2006)

Naja , dann wünsch ich uns allen morgen mal nen fairen,defektfreien und erfolgreichen Wettkampf


Bis Morgen
Max


----------



## Beach90 (17. Dezember 2006)

Und wie isses bei euch so gelaufen ?
Hab schon meinen Bericht online gestellt.

Fotos von euch konnte ich aus leider aus konditionsgründen nicht machen
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Dezember 2006)

Jörg ist guter 6. geworden 
dahinter wohl Marcel

Pierre ist saugut gefahren vor Mintert und Manfred! 

ICh konnte Anatol Just im Schach halten und mit ca. 30 Sekunden gewinnen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2006)

Glückwunsch michael zu deinem sieg  
pierre ist wirklich sehr gut gefahren  
max kann ich nichts sagen er war zu schnell weg 
und bei mir war es ganz ok 

war ein sehr schöner lauf und das wetter hat auch mitgespielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (17. Dezember 2006)

Ja , ein schöner Lauf war´s allemal , die Strecke find ich auch einfach toll ,vor allem mit den neuen raffinessen.
Wäre auch wirklich gerne noch länger geblieben 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Blumen , bin auch zufrieden, mein TrainingsPlan fruchtet wohl . Obwohl ich meist GA habe, bis ca Anfang Feb. dann wirds Hart.
Marcels Schaltwerk blieb ja am Rad heute, nur sein Sattel überstand die Strecke nicht. 
@ Bonne. Selten war die Konkorenz so stark beim Chaka Cup, meine ich, und mal wieder mehr Starter.
Überleg noch mal mit Gummersbach, kannst mit uns fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Dezember 2006)

Könntet ihr mich vllt. mitnehmen zum Silvesterlauf !?! 

Öhm ...ich stell einfach mal diesen Thread innen Raum...wird sicherlich noch interessant FRM Handmade in Itali ???
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2006)

@ Max. Ich denke ja, wir brauchen ja keine Bikes.  
Beim anmelden berücksichtigen : Teamwertung !
Mal abwarten ob der Michael mitläuft.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Dezember 2006)

Jo Prima , wird bestimmt ein sehr netter Lauf 

öhm...Hab ich eigentlich was verpasst oder spart der Chaka-Cup dieses Jahr an T-shirts !?! 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Jo Prima , wird bestimmt ein sehr netter Lauf
> 
> öhm...Hab ich eigentlich was verpasst oder spart der Chaka-Cup dieses Jahr an T-shirts !?!
> Max


 
Stimmt, und habe mich schon auf die neuen Fahrrad Flaschen von Chaka gefreut.   
Bin aber zufrieden, tolle Serie für 30 Euro,  . Muß noch einen fehler korrigieren lassen, bin nämlich 7. geworden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2006)

Der Wahnsinn:
Bike Sport News.
Der Thomas ist mit Foto in der Aktuellen Zeitung,
Das Foto ist 20 mal 30 cm groß und ein Big Bericht vom Tune Frm Cup. 
Meine wenigkeit wurde auch erwähnt  

Jetzt gehts aufs Rad, danach Wanne mit Zeitung.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe ihn leider noch nicht gesehen 

Was steht drin? Sonst noch Fotos?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2006)

Allgemein was über den Cup, ziemlich Positiv, und  Vorschau auf 2007. Ein Start Foto vom Hobby Herren in Pracht ist noch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2006)

Na ihr ,

hat schon wer Bilder vom Cup gefunden ? 

Wie siehts aus , ich hab alle Weihn8sgeschenke ,also hätte am Samstag Zeit für´n Töurchen ,wie siehts bei euch aus?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2006)

Ja, hab Zeit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2006)

An den Besitzer meines lieblings Radshops:
http://www.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_68203,r_7830.htm
Cooler  Streifen


----------



## deerk (21. Dezember 2006)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> An den Besitzer meines lieblings Radshops:
> http://www.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_68203,r_7830.htm
> Cooler  Streifen



ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das du mich meinst  

jep das der darren berrecloth part aus roam sehr geil muss ich dir mal geben 

wenn du willst kannste morgen oder sa. kommen allet am start 

ride on
D.


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Dezember 2006)

Das bin ja ich in dem Video


----------



## Beach90 (21. Dezember 2006)

Bonne , kannste bald deine eigene Videothek aufmachen 
Ist dein "Monster" eigtl. schon fertig?

Das Video geht aber schon ab...wow...aber die Trails sind auch geil ,da müsste der Thomas bestimmt lang dran buddeln 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2006)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Das bin ja ich in dem Video


 

Ja ja. Und 2007 lesen wir auf BSN; Bonnekessel Deutscher Meister im Downhill, vor M.Klausmann.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Dezember 2006)

Der Pierre hat heute Weihnachten super rad  
@max ich habe morgen keine zeit (muss noch geschenke besorgen) werde dann später alleine fahren 
@ alle wünsche euch alle ein schönes fest erholsame tage und falls wir  uns nicht mehr sehen sollten auch einen guten rutsch ins jahr 2007


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Dezember 2006)

Mann Mann Mann hat der Pierre ein tollen Bikesponsor 

Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Rennmaschine 

ist sicher viel zu schade für den Dreck! 

Häng es dir lieber an die Wand


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2006)

Dein neues sieht aber auch gut aus, habs heute im Laden gesehen. 
Ein richtiges Spaß Bike.  

Morgen ???


----------



## Beach90 (23. Dezember 2006)

Sorry ,hätte ja gerne heute was gemacht ,aber is gestern seeehr spät geworden bei mir  ,drum bin ich auch erst um 13.30 aus´m Bett gekrochen 

Pierre ,viel Spass mit deinem neuen Draht ...ach ne Carbonesel  und lass dich mal blicken auf dem Ding in der nächsten Zeit 

Dann wünsch ich euch mal Frohe Weihnachten , viele Geschenke und das alle eure Wünsche in erfüllung gehen.      







Max


----------



## Postmann (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi Windecker,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein Frohes Fest!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2006)

Schluß mit Lustig !
48 Stunden dauer "fressen". 
Morgen wird wieder Ordentlich gefahren


----------



## Beach90 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab auch gerade Gefühlte 60% Körperfett 

Am Heilligabend´s morgen war ich noch trainieren , hab meinen Freilauf geschrottet und nu hab ich ne dicke Erkältung vom warten auf´s Taxi "mama".

So genug gejammert 
Morgen geh ich auch wieder Trainieren ...muss nur leider wieder auf die Straße ausweichen 

...aso und falls wer nochmal auf meiner Homepage war... Die wird gerade neu gemacht , da mein toller Ex-anbieter "kostenlos" war ,aber anscheind nur zwei Wochen 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2006)

Silvester Cross ???
Freitag oder Samstag eine Tour ???


----------



## Beach90 (27. Dezember 2006)

Also bei mir wird das nix mit´m Cross , ich bin grade total Down

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2006)

Schon gesehen ???
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3302824#post3302824


----------



## Beach90 (29. Dezember 2006)

Seitdem der Thomas mal nachgetragen hat simmer nu schon auf Platz 35 ..läuft doch Prima


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2006)

33


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2006)

Sieht ja leider so aus das wir keine abschuß tour 2006 hinbekommen 

Es sei denn ................


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2006)

@ max. deine fotos.
die rote jacke in kottenheim,wo her ???


----------



## Beach90 (30. Dezember 2006)

TV Rosbach
wo gibts denn Fotos ?!? 
Außer dem einen auf meiner HP


----------



## deerk (30. Dezember 2006)

freunde des gelände radsports 

will nur mal fix ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr wünschen auf das 2007 wieder schön viel geradelt wird  

bis dahin 

gehabt euch wohl 

rock en roll 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Dezember 2006)

_AUCH VON MIR_
_RUTSCHT GUT INS NEUE JAHR 2007_
_AUF DAS IHR EURE ZIELE MEISTERT_

@*Bonne* Ich muß mal sehen ob ich noch ein altes Cannondale Trikot habe   

@*Max* Ich meinte das Bild von deiner HP, Jacke sieht gut aus.

Morgen Abschlußfahrt 2006, ich werde wohl unsere Trails noch mal Besuchen . Ich werde das jahr mit 10500 km beenden( trotz 6 Wochen Pause) , ist ganz OK.
Ach ja, Dirk. 2007 wird *Gerockt*, das kannst du glauben.


----------



## Beach90 (31. Dezember 2006)

*Guten Rutsch ,allemann!*

Ich hoffe alle eure Vorsätze gehen in Erfüllung und hoffentlich haben wir alle ein super 2007!

Die Jacke ist wirklich Prima und die passt bei mir super zum Helm  

Max

P.S : MTB stinkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (2. Januar 2007)

Pierre , bist du das?


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Januar 2007)

Leider nicht ganz. 
Aber ein Vorbild. 
Einer der besten Radsportler die es gab. Der wahre Löwe.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Januar 2007)

Hier noch was für lücken im Terminkalender.
http://www.challenge4mtb.de/serie.htm
Dirk da ist auch Dirt und DH dabei, aber auch Marathon Uphill und CC
Und tschüß


----------



## Beach90 (3. Januar 2007)

Thx Pierre ,sind sicher noch ein paar interessante Termine dabei.

Max

*Tipp: *Bei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gibts nun auch Bestellungsabwickelung per ICQ


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2007)

Was haltet ihr von einer Tour morgen ???
Treff: *PUREVELO IN HAMM*
Zeit : nach absprache, steht heute um 20 uhr fest.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2007)

Zeit, wird wahrscheinlich um 13.15 Uhr sein.
Und vieleicht treffen in Imhausen

Hier was neues:
http://www.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_68365,r_7861.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2007)

Samstag 13.15 Uhr in Imhausen an der Schule.

Wetter ist auf unser Seite. 
Tour steht auch unter Termine


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Januar 2007)

Kann leider nicht 

Viel Spaß Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (5. Januar 2007)

Ich darf die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht fahren , also fall ich logischerweise auch aus ;(
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2007)

Was hast du denn ?
Das Wetter heute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 , kotzt :kotz: mich an.
Da ich eh leicht Erkältet bin, habe ich heute TV Sport gemacht .

Aber Morgen, soll es ja besser sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .


----------



## Beach90 (6. Januar 2007)

Nachdem ich meine Sporttauglichkeit nicht bestanden hab ,nun mach ich mal ne auszeit und steig erst wieder ins Training ein ,wenn ich den Kardiologen hinter mir habe.

*23.25 ZDF Sportstudio* Mit Hanka als Gast  

Glückwusch an alle Focus fahrer zur neuen deutschen Meisterin im Team 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2007)

Jetzt auf MDR bericht zum Frauen Cross  .


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2007)

Wenn man die Race Bilder sieht, könnte man direkt 




Das kribbelt sofort  gibt mir eine Startnummer


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen morgen um 10 uhr am shopp ich bin dabei pierre wohl auch hoffe nur das das wetter mitspielt also dann bis morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2007)

Wenn das Wetter wieder so Schei.. ist dann aber
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## deerk (6. Januar 2007)

na dann simma ja alle am start wahh  

aber wir haben den maxi auch dabei und was der fürn ne gabel fährt wisst ihr ja also müsst ihr immer im kreis um uns rum fahren  

ich hab voll bock auf morgen wetter soll ja okay sein 

dann bis um 10.00 am shop 

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte ja auch. Mal gucken!


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja auch. Mal gucken!


 
Du wirst das schon schaffen. Lass dir was einfallen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Freut mich auch. Endlich mal wieder eine PUREVELO Tour
	

und dann
	

.
Danach hat der Marcel sich dann auch was verdient
	

.Michael auch
	

.
So schluß jetzt, wir sehen uns morgen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2007)

Schön was heute.
	

Sollten wir nächste Woche wiederholen. Könnt das mal als Tour anmelden, oder ? Samstag oder lieber Sonntag ? Dann mal in unsere richtung, und dann mal mehr als Gruppe, nicht so auseinander gezogen. 
Mit dem Film und den Fotos schaue ich gleich mal.


----------



## deerk (7. Januar 2007)

yes war mal wieder echt geil heut nur irgentwie brumt mir der schädel
*lol*


bis dann 
ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2007)

was ist nun.
          Samstag oder Sonntag oder beides


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Januar 2007)

hi,
hängt vom Wetter ab.

Was ist mit Max? Vorübergehende Krankheit oder was schlimmes?

Bonne

Morgen 15.00 Imhausen bei jedem Wetter, da AG!


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meine Sporttauglichkeit nicht bestanden hab ,nun mach ich mal ne auszeit und steig erst wieder ins Training ein ,wenn ich den Kardiologen hinter mir habe.



Hab einen (vermutlich) zwischenschlag , mehr kann ich nochnicht sagen , erst ab nächste Woche Montag ,also Touren sind nicht drin im moment   

Max


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2007)

Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag wieder der Tune FRM Cup demnächst neue Wege beschreiten kann 

*räusper* klick 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Januar 2007)

geh wieder biken

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2007)

och menno 

Das mit dem Herz nimm ich aber ernst , ich denke mal ,da kann man nicht vorsichtig genug sein.

Gn N8
Max


----------



## Delgado (10. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag wieder der Tune FRM Cup demnächst neue Wege beschreiten kann
> 
> 
> Max




... dann aber alle mit Helm


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... dann aber alle mit Helm


Für wo ?


----------



## deerk (10. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> was ist nun.
> Samstag oder Sonntag oder beides




Mir wäre So. lieber  Sa. soll et wedda ja auch kagge sein 

Ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2007)

Und Sonntag Sonne bei 28 Grad im Schatten.  
Nee, alles klar.
Aber dann auch etwas früher, ja ??


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2007)

*@ Bonne.* Was hällst du davon wenn wir in den nächsten Tagen mal gemeinsam Cross Training fahren.
Habe mir eine Strecke ausgedacht.
	




Tune FRM Kids Runde in AK andersrum, plus Treppe vom Schützenhaus, auf der Geraden im Tal 2 Hindernisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Januar 2007)

mein Crossrad steht abgeleckt auf den Speicher und ist schon im Winterschlaf 

Vielleicht dann lieber mit MTB rumsauen. Eventuell Freitag morgen, da habe ich erst um 11.30 Schule und wollte eh vorher trainieren, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> mein Crossrad steht abgeleckt auf den Speicher und ist schon im Winterschlaf
> 
> Vielleicht dann lieber mit MTB rumsauen. Eventuell Freitag morgen, da habe ich erst um 11.30 Schule und wollte eh vorher trainieren, wenn das Wetter passt.


 
Ich war heute morgen in AK, richtig guter Cross Kurs
	

. Bin ein paar Runden gefahren. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch einen neuen Trail gefunden.
	

Viele 180°Grad Kurven mit Stufen.
	

Zeig ich euch die Tage mal. Ist zwischen Hohe Grete Imhausen und Geilhausen.

@ *Bonne *Wann willst du den fahren, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Januar 2007)

so gegen 9.00 bis max 11.15 aber nur wenn es nicht von oben ... 

Also wohl eher nicht, wenn ich nach draußen gucke


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2007)

Am besten morgen kurz Telefonieren.
Ich bekomme mit meinem Werkzeug das Schei.. Isis Lager nicht raus, die Welle stört


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

Sonntag 11.00 Uhr in Imhausen an der Schule.
Mitfahren kann jeder das Tempo wird so 19 bis 20 im Schnitt sein, da auch Freerider dabei sind.
Es gibt nach 2/3 der Strecke einen kurzen Stop bei mir für Getränke, Kaffee und ein Stück Kuchen.
Fahren werden wir:
Imhausen Löschbachtal, Ohmbach-Hütte, Ohmbach-Trail, Herchen Bhf, Realschul-Trail, Appelhof-Trail, Philosophen-Trail, Hoppengarten-Trail, Dattenfeld-Camping-Trail, Siegberg-Trail, Schladern-Wasserfall, Der neue in Imhausen zum abschluß.
Je nach lust und Laune noch Basalt-Krater und Burg Windeck.
Man kann davon ausgehen das, das Wetter auf unser Seite ist.


----------



## deerk (12. Januar 2007)

ääayyy 20er schnitt  die rede war von kein 20er schnitt 


ride on
D.


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2007)

Kann das sein das ihr echt was zu flott seid???

Also bergrunter schaffe ich das, aber berghoch never! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

OK OK wer die fettesten Reifen hat gibt das Tempo vor. 
Letzte Woche wars so um 19.
*@ Redking* Das schaffst du.
*@ Dirk *ist das Bild angekommen ???


----------



## deerk (12. Januar 2007)

hey klaus .. genau komm doch noch mal mit dann lassen wir es was ruhiger angehen !!! 

yep bild is angekommen ... den kannste direkt ma bei mir vorbei schicken 

ride on
D.


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2007)

Dann muss ich wieder das dritte Kettenblatt aufziehen! 
Hmm oder ich nehme nicht das Kinderrad???
Was für Wetter habt ihr denn bestellt??
Und sind die Wege schön trocken?? 

Wegen den Reifen da muss ich dann morgen welche kaufen!
Aber welche????

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (12. Januar 2007)

ik hab doch auch nur 2 ...

wetter soll okay sein und ja haben uns paar trails rausgesucht die nicht ganz so schmuddelig sind ...

viel tannenwald 

also klaus dann bis sonntag wahh 

ride on
D.


----------



## Krampe (12. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sonntag 11.00 Uhr in Imhausen an der Schule.
> Mitfahren kann jeder das Tempo wird so 19 bis 20 im Schnitt sein, da auch Freerider dabei sind.
> Es gibt nach 2/3 der Strecke einen kurzen Stop bei mir für
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> flämischer löwe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sonntag 11.00 Uhr in Imhausen an der Schule.
> ...



????Wieso 17 Kilo???  
Wo soll ich denn schnell 3Kilo wegzaubern ??? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Krampe (12. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> ????Wieso 17 Kilo???
> Wo soll ich denn schnell 3Kilo wegzaubern ???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Sorry Klaus, 
Ich wusste nicht das Du noch aufgerüstet hast.. 
Gruß Christof


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

Rennen. Ja, außer beim Weltcup sind wir immer vorn dabei.
	
 

Also wie gesagt, Wetter wird wohl Trocken sein, der Wald bei uns ist auch recht Trocken. Wurzeln sind was glatt, aber ist ja auch gut so.
Fahren werden wir so das alle mit Spaß dabei sind, machen wir doch immer so, oder.
	

Bonne und ich fahren uns meist in der Woche Blau.
	


*@ Krampe.,* kennst du den Manfred Kaus, der kommt aus deiner Ecke. Ist hier unter 2danger unterwegs.


----------



## deerk (12. Januar 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> flämischer löwe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sonntag 11.00 Uhr in Imhausen an der Schule.
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

Ich denke wir fahren so 3 Std mit ein paar Pausen. Es sind geschätzte 45 km.Also


----------



## Krampe (12. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich denke wir fahren so 3 Std mit ein paar Pausen. Es sind geschätzte 45 km.Also



Wieso? Ich denke ca. 60 km.. 
Ride on..


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

von mir aus gerne auch 60 km - wird sich in dem Bereich irgendwo einpendeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (12. Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte letzte Woche bei der Tour (mit Maxi) ein Schnitt, denn hat mein Tacho gar nicht mehr angezeigt 

Ich denke bei so einer Tour sind die Verbindungsetappen deutlich mehr als letzte Woche, daher werden wir schon was fixer unterwegs sein. Ein 15er Schnitt wird wohl eher das Maximum werden. Wenn trocken bleibt fahre ich mit meiner Höllenmaschine, auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht.

Also Pierre kipp dir Blei in die Laufräder und in den Rahmen, damit du dich nicht langweilst

Soso Der Vize hat sich auf dem Lappi meiner Frau nicht ausgeloggt, also hier ist 


BONNE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Also ich hatte letzte Woche bei der Tour (mit Maxi) ein Schnitt, denn hat mein Tacho gar nicht mehr angezeigt
> 
> Ich denke bei so einer Tour sind die Verbindungsetappen deutlich mehr als letzte Woche, daher werden wir schon was fixer unterwegs sein. Ein 15er Schnitt wird wohl eher das Maximum werden. Wenn trocken bleibt fahre ich mit meiner Höllenmaschine, auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht.
> 
> ...


Ja so ist das mit den Jungs, Marcel hat sich bei mir auch mal nicht ausgeloggt, und jeder dachte wir wohnen in einer WG.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Januar 2007)

das scheint ja eine super tour am sonntag zu geben   
ja ja so ist das wenn man selber kein internet hat wohnt man plötzlich wo anders


----------



## Redking (13. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich heute mal mit dem Renner die Schule suchen??? 
Aber ich muss ja noch Reifen kaufen???
Also morgen 11 Uhr an einer Schule.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## deerk (13. Januar 2007)

paar von uns treffen sich in au am bahnhof um 10.45 uhr 

da fällst du doch quasi aus dem zug oder ?

ride on
D.


----------



## Redking (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
da ich eben meinen Fitnessstand gecheckt habe, wird es morgen aber sehr langsam denn ich komm hier schon auf Asphalt keinen Hubbel hoch.
Ich glaube wenn ich mitkommen will mus ich das leichte Rad nehmen damit ich Euch nicht zu lange aufhalte.

Hat jemand mal den Straßennamen der Schule weil sonst könnte es sein das ich die nicht finde.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2007)

Na wer kommt den morgen.
Dirk, Thomas, Marcel, Michael, Hans Peter, Klaus und meine wenigkeit ist wohl fest. 
Jörg ? Vieleicht Delgado ? Postman ?
Dirk, wer ist von dir am Start ?
Michael, kannst ja mal den Below anrufen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2007)

Die Schule ist quasi direkt an der Siegtal Hauptstraße in Imhausen- Wiedenhof zwischen Rosbach und Au


----------



## Redking (13. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na wer kommt den morgen.
> Dirk, Thomas, Marcel, Michael, Hans Peter, Klaus und meine wenigkeit ist wohl fest.
> Jörg ? Vieleicht Delgado ? Postman ?
> Dirk, wer ist von dir am Start ?
> Michael, kannst ja mal den Below anrufen.



Hmm, ich sag es nur nochmal die mehrere Wochen ohne Radfahren machen mich zum Bremsklotz. Also wenn ihr wirklich zügig unterwegs sein wollt sollte ich erstmal was üben. 
Und auf die einer Person hoffe ich nicht das die erscheint.
Also wo ist die Schule wenn hier kein Name der Straße steht brauche ich wohl nicht zu kommen da ich dem Löwen ja keine PN schreiben darf.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (13. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die Schule ist quasi direkt an der Siegtal Hauptstraße in Imhausen- Wiedenhof zwischen Rosbach und Au



Also an der B256-Wissener Straße.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2007)

keine PN schreiben darf.



Ja 256 ist richtig. In Wiedenhof rechts über die Schienen und da biste dann.


----------



## Redking (13. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> keine PN schreiben darf.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja 256 ist richtig. In Wiedenhof rechts über die Schienen und da biste dann.



Du hast im Kontrollzentrum bei Einstellungen wohl angeklickt das dir keiner eine PN schreiben darf! 
Kannst ja mal nachschauen.

Morgen seht ihr dann wie langsam ich bin.
Muss mich jetzt nur noch fürs Rad entscheiden????

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## deerk (13. Januar 2007)

also  stephan , maxi und raffi sind noch am start 
@Klaus komm ruhig mit rocky weil raffi und maxi sind sehr langsam und deshalb gehen wir die sach mal sowas von locker an  

sehen uns morgen früh 

ride on
D.

http://www.mountainbike-racing.de/mtbvision/

mtb ohne blut ist wie sex ohne höhepunkt ?? 

das ma ne aussage pierre  ladet das euch mal runter halt CC gedönse
hmm ist mehr gelabber ... naja


----------



## Redking (13. Januar 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> also  stephan , maxi und raffi sind noch am start
> @Klaus komm ruhig mit rocky weil raffi und maxi sind sehr langsam und deshalb gehen wir die sach mal sowas von locker an
> 
> sehen uns morgen früh
> ...



Dann muss ich ja jetzt noch die Reifen wechseln??? 
Okay ich steh halt was früher auf! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Januar 2007)

so Jungs ich  komm auch

dann fahren wir locker ein 22 er 

RITZEL berghoch


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2007)

Schön wars heute, oder?
Prima Trails, Sau gutes Wetter, lecker Kuchen.
Sollten wir im Frühling noch mal wiederholen, da es noch mehr möglichkeiten gibt. Aber dann brauchen wir mehr Zeit.
Zum abschluß bin ich mit Marcel noch eine Dreisel Runde gefahren, dabei haben wir den Max getroffen, auf`m Rad
	
 .Morgen hat er eine Untersuchung,( aber nicht beim Theologen wie Marcel sagte ) danach weiß er mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Januar 2007)

super tour heute wetter war auch super  
schade nur das einige schon früher wieder richtung heimat gefahren sind  aber wo ich die leckeren muffins gesehen habe war es auch gut so   
auch gut fand ich das der postmann endlich mal zeit gefunden hat mitzukommen  vieleicht klappt es ja jetzt mal was öfter


----------



## deerk (14. Januar 2007)

yep war echt wieder cool heut... da müssen wir das demnächst dann anders regeln .. weil wenn der maxi dabei ist gehts halt nicht wenn wir so "weit" fahren wäre mir sonst zu lange geworden ... 

aber geil wie immer 

bis die tage 
ride on
D:


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2007)

Super, da habt ihr schönen ...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 mit mir getrieben! zweites Wort einsetzen

Ich bin total groggy! Das nächste mal nehme ich das andere Rad. 
Druchschnittspuls von 151 Schlägen (Mit den Pausen über 4:20 Stunden)


























Hier was zu gucken!

Danke für die Schöne Tour auch wenn ich deswegen eben im Schwanensee eingepennt bin und einige Halluzinationen hatte.

@Pierre& Daniela Danke für Speis und Trank

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Januar 2007)

Schöne Bilder, auch nett der Film.
@ *Dirk* war echt schade das ihr weg seit, aber es währe schon sehr lange geworden, nächstes mal nehmen wir uns mehr Zeit und fahren Früher.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2007)

Speis und Trank gehört dazu, machen wir doch gerne.
Dafür machst du Fotos .
*@ Dirk. *Vieleicht besuche ich dich morgen mal im Shop. Liegt morgen auf meiner Route 


 Wir waren eben kurzzeitig in der Top 30 beim WP


----------



## Beach90 (14. Januar 2007)

Hattet ja super Wetterchen , schade ,wär gern mit dabei gewesen ,will mal hoffen das ich nächstes WE wieder Teilnehmen darf.

Habe auf Pierre´s wunsch mal ein paar fahrten nachgetragen. Immerhin Platz 32 

Max


----------



## Postmann (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo Jungs, es war eine super Tour! Danke!!

Und ich werde dieses Jahr versuchen häufiger dabei zu sein, denn so viel wie ich gestern von Windeck gesehen habe, habe ich in den ganzen 2 Jahren vorher nicht!  

Bis bald
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2007)

*@ Postmann.*


In Windeck gibts ne menge zu sehen.
	


Ich habe heute echt einen Schnee Weißen Hermelin im Wald gesehen, Armer Kerl, falsche Tarnung zur Zeit.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Januar 2007)

So ich hab meinen Tag auch überstanden ,also im moment siehts ganz gut aus , muss morgen nochmal hin.
Hab gerade ein langzeit EKG an mir und morgen wird noch ein normales EKG gemacht (der Artzt sagte mir ,dass bisher das höchste was getreten wurde, 375 Watt waren ,kann also noch lustig werden)

...hey Marcel ,hab heute mal die Geschichte mit der Hundeleine vom Andreé gehört. Hatte ich dir nicht mal gesagt ,man sollte Nachts mit Licht fahrn? tzzzz...

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2007)

Licht was ist das 
Aber er hat doch mittlerweile sowas
Der Siegweg ist aber auch kein Trainings Gelände, das bringt nichts, höchstens Rekom.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2007)

Den hab ich heute gesehen, nett nicht war.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Januar 2007)

Guck mal bei meiner Oma im Schrank , da hängen noch mehr weisse Hermeline rum 

Hab schonmal in Schladern am Wasserfall nen Eisvogel gesehn.

Max

P.s : Tolle Tierfilme findest Du in meiner Signatur unter "Pornotitel" , sehenswert sicherlich hierzu: "Inzestbauern vom Rammlerhof "


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2007)

Windeck, das Land der Trails und Wilden Tiere.

Und einem Rüppel Biker ohne Licht am Siegweg.
Ich glaub Wurzel Glätter oder ähnlich ruft er sich.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Januar 2007)

Komm , keine hätze bitte gegen den Wurzel Glätter , ich bin auch shconmal in Stromberg mit´m Fahrrad über ein paar Sonntagsspazierer geflogen..und zwar im hohen Bogen 

Max


----------



## Beach90 (16. Januar 2007)

Ergebnis is da : Endlich darf ich wieder Trainieren / bzw. am Herzen is schonma nix 

Jetzt muss nur mein Rad wieder ganz werden 
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (16. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ergebnis is da : Endlich darf ich wieder Trainieren / bzw. am Herzen is schonma nix
> 
> Jetzt muss nur mein Rad wieder ganz werden
> Max




Da bin ich aber ehrlich froh.
Hatte schon Angst auf Dich verzichten zu müssen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2007)

Freut mich zu hören.
Währe auch echt sche... gewesen.
Dann kannst du ja bei der nächsten Tour wieder mit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2007)

*LAUFEN*
*229*





 *flämischer löwe*




www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de35740 min (12:20 h)
*290*







 *Beach90*




www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de28585 min (09:45 h)
*388*







 *Wurzel glätter*




www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de22495 min (08:15 h)
*494*









* Bonnekessel*




www.Tune-FRM-Cup.de16340 min (05:40 h)


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Januar 2007)

Beim 10 km Einlauf muss man die Tabelle wohl von unten beginnen


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Januar 2007)

Mutige Aussage


----------



## Beach90 (16. Januar 2007)

Ey Leutz , was macht eigentlich die Planung für den Strongman?

N8 Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Januar 2007)

Strongman ist angeblich ausgebucht! 

Da ja eine Woche später schon Duathlon und/oder Crossrennen ist, sollten wir, werde ich, keine Erkältung riskieren. Aber der Winter ist schon eine Enttäuschung und macht mir Angst.

@Pierre: War doch nur ein Witz mit dem Einlaufergebnis


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2007)

*@ Bonne.*
@Pierre: War doch nur ein Witz mit dem Einlaufergebnis

Habe ich auch so verstanden. 
Trotzdem werde ich meine Chance in Rodgau nutzen, ich werde dich Jagen,
das ist eine Kampf ansage.

Morgen komme ich vieleicht zur AG, allerdings soll das Wetter wieder Saumäßig werden.


----------



## deerk (17. Januar 2007)

Hurra wurde ja auch mal zeit 

Pierre VS. Bonne 

das purevelo Wettbüro hat 24h am tag für euch geöffnet 
einfach mail an [email protected] 

natürlich werden alle mails nicht vertraulich behandelt und im forum veröffentlicht ...
unter den gewinnern verlose ich 
wie soll es anders sein .... 1 paar schnicke Fox socken 

gehabt euch wohl 
rock en roll 

D.

P.s die beste begründung warum wer gewinnt bekommt die socken


----------



## Beach90 (17. Januar 2007)

Oha...interessante Wette 
vllt. sollte ich mutig sein und auf mich selbst setzen 

So ich hab die perfekte Idee zum Leistungsaufbau..ich mache einfach bis ende nächste Woche noch Praktikum (eitorf) und wenn ich dort morgens auf direktem weg hinfahre und zurück noch ne Schleife dranhänge , hab ich meine zwei fehlenden Wochen schnell aufgeholt  
Also nicht wundern , wenn was mehr im Winterpokal kommt 

Ach ne Begründung wird auch noch Erwartet zu gültigen Stimmabgabe...  mhmm..ich probier´s mal mit dem Prinzip-Hoyzer 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2007)

Ich bin hungrig, der Michael ist satt, er hat schon alles gewonnen.!!!
Das ist mein vorteil  

*@ Max* Respekt, von 0 auf über 4 Std, man sieht du bist froh das du wieder darfst.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Januar 2007)

Hungriger Mann, Du solltest bedenken , dass der Bonne ,der FC Bayern unter uns ist ..und der wird halt immer wieder Meister   

Und da dein Herz ,Pierre , ja für den 1.FC kölle schlägt ,denke ich du hast kaum ne chance. Außer du sagst jetzt ganz schnell ,dass du St.Pauli fan bist  (oder Aachen :kotz

Die Socken sind schon fast an meinen Füßen 

Endlich wieder trainieren ,muss ja noch das halbwegs trockene Wetter genießen  

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Januar 2007)

Ganz schön krass heute auf der Leuscheider Höhe, bin fast abgehoben. Ich habe da Trainiung aus Sicherheitsgründen abgebrochen.
	


Hier was wo ich (ihr) jetzt gerne sein möchte
http://www.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_68502,r_7890.htm
Fahren können wir aber Besser


----------



## Postmann (19. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich wohne in Alsen, direkt auf der "Bergspitze" und ich muß sagen, gestern hatten wir das gefühl weg zu fliegen! Die Strasse von Leuscheid nach Herchen war heute morgen um 06:00 zwar wieder frei, aber es lagen 5-6 weggeräumte Bäume am Strassenrand und die Sieg stand fast auf der Strasse!!

Am Wochenende werden die Wege im Wald wohl extrem blockiert sein!


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Januar 2007)

Der Radweg, oder die Straße?
In Hamm war es windig, aber außer ein paar Gießkannen und Kleinzeug fiel wohl nichts um.
Oben auf der Huth war ich noch nicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2007)

Radweg gibts nicht mehr. In Dreisel steht die Sieg auf der Straße im Bogen auf höhe der Sieg Perle.
Ich habe gerade mal unsere Mülltonnen eingesammelt, die lagen Quer im Garten verteilt, und vor der Garage liegt Brennholz. Rund um Dattenfeld sind/wahren viele Straßen gespeert.


----------



## Postmann (19. Januar 2007)

Meine Frau war gestern(15:00 Uhr) in Hamm bei ALDI und da ist 2 Autos vor Ihr ein ca. 30cm dicker Ast auf ein Auto gefallen und hat den Wagen echt zertrümmert!

Radwege?? An der sieg gibt es keine Radwege mehr! selbst in Eitorf am Wehr steht die Sieg fast auf der Strasse!

@Pierre, wie war denn der Abend/Nacht bei Dir? du wohnst ja fast im Wald. Hattet Ihr keine Sorge, dass ein Baum aufs Haus fällt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2007)

Bäume stehen noch, nur ein paar alte Äste sind runter gekommen.
Ich fahre gleich zu meinen Schwiegereltern im Westerwald, mit dem Rad, mal sehen wie es dort aussieht. Ich habe vor bis zum Sonntag da zu bleiben. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Postmann (19. Januar 2007)

na, da hoffe ich du kommst gut hin ohne allzu viel über Bäume zu klettern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (19. Januar 2007)

Ich hoffe doch dass die Samstags/Sonntags-Tour nich ausfällt!
7 up wär doch was feines...
wär hat den Lust auf ne tour? so 13 uhr am shop?


----------



## Beach90 (19. Januar 2007)

Boa scheiss Stromausfall 

Hab den Sturm auch gut überstanden ,leider sind ein paar bäume von unserem Nachbarn auf unser grundstück gefallen , leider den Gastank nicht ganz getroffen  

Was geht´n morgen so? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei 


Max

Edit : Klickt mal hier ,aber nur wenn ihr sowas verkraftet und keine Albträume bekommt ....Klick...


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Januar 2007)

Die Sonne scheint....

Samstag 13.oo am Shop.

Keine Hetztour!!!!!!


----------



## Beach90 (20. Januar 2007)

Jo, war doch ganz cool heute ,auch wenn wir viel tragen mussten. Der Rückweg war der Horror es hatte geregnet und ich hatte Hunger und Durst ,was zu folge hatte ,dass als ich Zuhause war ,erstmal sämtliche Schokoladenbestände geplündert hab 

Ich denke ich werde morgen auch kommen


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Januar 2007)

ich nicht! Familie und Wetter sprechen dagegen. Habt ihr MAXI noch gefunden?

HP und ich nämlich nicht.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

Werd wegen dem Regen und den Windböhnen auch lieber heute mittag alleine eine Runde drehn.

Wir haben Maxi noch gefunden ,in der Kurve wo es zu nem Mini-bikepark ging.
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Januar 2007)

Kurzer Lagebericht aus dem WW, alles Platt. 
Bin das ganze WE nur Straße gefahren. Ich habe irgendwie das gefühl das der Sturm uns den Winter bringt .


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

Ich denke die Strumschäden auf den Trails werden uns noch lange Probleme machen ,bin heute z.B Heilbrunnenweg gefahren und da lagen auch wieder ein paar Bäume.

Vllt. sollten wir mal eine säuberungsaktion machen !?!
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Strumschäden auf den Trails werden uns noch lange Probleme machen ,bin heute z.B Heilbrunnenweg gefahren und da lagen auch wieder ein paar Bäume.
> 
> Vllt. sollten wir mal eine säuberungsaktion machen !?!
> Max


 
Richtig, ist ja zu unserem Vorteil. In denn Wäldern wird noch Wochenlang alles aussehen wie ein Mikado Spiel.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

Ja das Stimmt ,könnten ja überall wo wir was gemacht haben nen zettel hinlassen " Ihre Mountainbiker in Windeck ,säubern die Wege,damit alle im Wald sie nutzten können" oder sowas ,
damit wir nicht immer nur so ein schlechtes Image hinterlassen ,wenn wir am Siegweg sonntags Rentner überfahrn  und Wanderer erschrecken.

Max


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

Bei Quickstep ist man jetzt von DopE auf Drogen umgesteigen 
!....Klick....!


----------



## deerk (21. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Strumschäden auf den Trails werden uns noch lange Probleme machen ,bin heute z.B Heilbrunnenweg gefahren und da lagen auch wieder ein paar Bäume.
> 
> Vllt. sollten wir mal eine säuberungsaktion machen !?!
> Max



sollten wir echt machen ich mach schon mal die motorsäge klar  

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Januar 2007)

*@ Dirk.*  Man das ist a wohl echt schei... gelaufen.  
Müssen wir noch mal wiederholen.


----------



## deerk (21. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Dirk.*  Man das ist a wohl echt schei... gelaufen.
> Müssen wir noch mal wiederholen.



yo ganz miese nummer sowas ...  

ah machen wir noch mal aber viel mehr wird eh nicht gehen 

ride on
D.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Januar 2007)

was´n los?


----------



## Delgado (22. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ja das Stimmt ,könnten ja überall wo wir was gemacht haben nen zettel hinlassen " Ihre Mountainbiker in Windeck ,säubern die Wege,damit alle im Wald sie nutzten können" oder sowas ,
> damit wir nicht immer nur so ein schlechtes Image hinterlassen ,wenn wir am Siegweg sonntags Rentner überfahrn  und Wanderer erschrecken.
> 
> Max



Soso, sehe, dass die verstärkten DIMB-Werbeaktionen der letzten Wochen auch an Dir nicht wirkungslos vorbei gezogen sind .... Verräter  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2007)

Aktuelles Ranking nach dem Sturm...




__________________
Scheinbar sind wir fleißig.   
*@ Max & Marcel *Am 28.01 Sonntag ist um 10 Uhr TV Rosbach Brunch,

vorher würde ich gerne aber noch eine wenig Biken. 3-4 Runden um Dreisel.


----------



## Beach90 (22. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mich für den Bruch abgemeldet ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2007)

Ah, heimlisch Trainieren. 
Mir gehts auch nur ums Essen.
Hast du bald eine neue Kurbel ?? ??


----------



## Beach90 (22. Januar 2007)

Das ganze Jahr sich nicht sehen lassen ,aber wenn´s was kostenlos gibt vorbeikommen ,versteh mich nicht falsch ,aber ich find das etwas...naja... kannste dir ja denken.Aber musst du wissen , ich komm einfach nicht ,weil ich keine Lust hab.

Denke schon ,dass ich bald ne neue Kurbel hab  Super deal 
Danke 

noch´n paar andere Laufräder und ich krieg das Bergamont Sub 9

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Das ganze Jahr sich nicht sehen lassen ,aber wenn´s was kostenlos gibt vorbeikommen ,versteh mich nicht falsch ,aber ich find das etwas...naja... kannste dir ja denken.Aber musst du wissen , ich komm einfach nicht ,weil ich keine Lust hab.
> 
> Denke schon ,dass ich bald ne neue Kurbel hab  Super deal
> Danke
> ...


Also ich war min. 10 mal dabei, im Sommer zwar nicht aber da weis auch jeder warum. Bin halt Rennfahrer. Und desweiteren bin ich bei jeden Offizielen Termin da.
Umsonst ist da nichts. Getränke zahlt jeder selbst und Essen zur Hälfte selbst


----------



## Beach90 (22. Januar 2007)

Naja,ich sag mal wieder nur was ich denke.

Ist auch nich als Vorwurf gemeint , sondern nur meine subjektive Sicht der Dinge 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2007)

Ich werde das essen genießen .


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Januar 2007)

@MAX mit FRM Laufrädern schafft du die sub 9 sicher 

@Pierre melde mich nicht, da ich nur noch trainiere und mich konzentriert auf Dudenhofen vorbereiten muss, weil da so einer einen privaten Wettkampf machen möchte. Werde ab morgen auch nix mehr im Winterpokal eintragen, da jetzt das GEHEIMTRAINING beginnt    

Kommst du morgen zur AG? Soll ich einen Imbuss mitnehmen 

Purevelotouren: MAXI muss in der Woche auf die Rolle!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2007)

*@ Bonne  *Wenn wir zusammen bei der AG fahren kann ich deinen Formstand sehen und du meinen, ob das gut ist ?
Aber ich komme trotzdem, halte mich dann zurück. 
Geheimtraining: Tip Windschattenfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2007)

http://[URL.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_68594,r_7908.htm[/url]
Echt Krass


----------



## Beach90 (24. Januar 2007)

Oh backe...das wird ein kaltes Wochenende ,was vor uns liegt.

@ Pierre: Solltest dir vllt. mal ein neues Vorbild suchen , Johann Museew hat gestanden in den letzten Jahren der Karriere zu Leistungssteigengernden mitteln gegriffen zu haben. Also auch nicht das perfekte Vorbild ,aber immerhin noch ein modisches 
(Quelle : Videotext , ZDF )

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Januar 2007)

Wieso kalt? Bei wetter.de sieht es nach Regen aus, oder kapier ich was nicht?

Ich wünsche mir Schnee! Habe mir doch so einen tollen Bob gekauft 

Tour am WE?

Platz 24!


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2007)

*@ Bonne *Ich könnte nur Samstag, eine Schneetour finde ich auch interessant, und einen Bob hätte ich auch.
	


*@ Max  *Neus Vorbild ? Wie währs mit dir.
Nein warum. Ende der 90 ger haben alle was in sich gehabt, und aus einem Kruppel kannst du mit Doping keinen Olympiasieger machen, soll heißen, Doping bringt 3-4-5 oder 6% Leistungesteigerung. Museeuw hat 11 Weltcup Siege, je 3 mal Flandern und Paris-Roubaix, und das nicht nur wegen ein paar Künstlichen-Aufbau-Vitaminen.
	


Aber mal anders, vieleicht hat Museeuw ja einen Tip für mich wie ich den Bonne schlage


----------



## Beach90 (25. Januar 2007)

Bonne schlagen ? Ganz einfach , ausholen und mit schwung drauf... 

@ Bonne : Also bei uns siehts arg nach nem weissen Wochenende aus ,aber wir können ja auch mal ne Schneetour machen .
Also, was geht´n am Samstag?

@ Pierre : ..mal alle über einen Kamm scheren ,aber stimmt ja auch. Leider scheint Doping ja schon selbstverständlich zu sein  

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2007)

Eine Schneetour, JAAAAAAAAAAAA.
Mir ist egal wann am Samstag, allerdings ist die Frage woher, es liegen immer noch viele Bäume Quer.

Der Michael und ich werden in Rodgau Händchen haltent durchs Ziel laufen.



Mein Doping ist das Große *M*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (25. Januar 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es Euch interessiert, aber wenn nicht ist auch egal, ich muß es mal loswerden.
Heute (25.01.) ist meine zweite Tochter (Greta) geboren und sie ist super (laut) !  

P.S. Das Training kann jetzt wieder losgehen!


----------



## Redking (25. Januar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Michael zur Geburt deiner Tochter.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch aus Dreisel.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch auch von mir... alles Gute ,ich hoffe du kannst noch ruhig shclafen 

Rodgau wird lustig...nur ich weiss nicht warum ihr, nachdem ich mit 3 minuten vorsprung durch´s ziel gelaufen bin , händchen halten müsst !?! 

Max


----------



## deerk (25. Januar 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es Euch interessiert, aber wenn nicht ist auch egal, ich muß es mal loswerden.
> Heute (25.01.) ist meine zweite Tochter (Greta) geboren und sie ist super (laut) !
> 
> P.S. Das Training kann jetzt wieder losgehen!



herzlichen glückwunsch auch von  mir ... aber is ja nr 2 da weisste ja wie der 
hase läuft  

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Rodgau wird lustig...nur ich weiss nicht warum ihr, nachdem ich mit 3 minuten vorsprung durch´s ziel gelaufen bin , händchen halten müsst !?!
> 
> Max


 
Kann zum Glück dieses Jahr nicht passieren, oder stehst du unter anderem Namen in der Startliste.  
Startliste ist übrigens seit ca 2 Wochen voll.

*@ Postmann.* Mit 2 Kindern im Fahrrad Anhänger macht das KA Training auch viel mehr Spaß. " Schneller Papa, Schneller."


----------



## Postmann (26. Januar 2007)

Meine Frau ist gegen Fahrradanhänger, sie meinte ich würde zu "wild" fahren, das wäre zu gefährlich!! Aber ich heiße doch nicht Marcel, oder?     

Aber jetzt wo ich 2 Kinder habe, spielen die immer schön zusammen und ich hab mehr Zeit fürs Radfahren!!  Morgen geht es schon los mit ner Tour nach Waldbröl ins Krankenhaus!

Bis bald
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2007)

Zu Wild fahren, frag mal meine Tochter. Ich hab den Hänger schon 2 mal umgeworfen
	

.
Aber wie kommst du darauf das der Marcel gefährlich fährt.  Ich bin die Ruhe selbst wenn ich hinter ihm fahre
	
 



Am 28.01 gibts ein Jubiläum. Ein einjähriges.
PUREVELO​

Wat is nu mit morgen??? Es schneit  ​


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2007)

Also ich würde ja ne schneetour machen. Morgen um eins vorm Purevelo ??? Wer is dabei?

******** mit der Voranmeldung. Naja..könnt ihr halt noch ein Jahr ruhig schlafen 

Max


----------



## Beach90 (27. Januar 2007)

Biker Video .... kann wer sagen wo das ist ? Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft die Disziplin zu wechseln 

So...werde mich bei diesem dummen Wetter gleich alleine aufmachen.
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Biker Video .... kann wer sagen wo das ist ? Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft die Disziplin zu wechseln
> 
> So...werde mich bei diesem dummen Wetter gleich alleine aufmachen.
> Max



Kauf dir erstmal ein Rad das dass aushält! 
Und dann übe das Bergabfahren, Sprünge und Drops. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## deerk (27. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Biker Video .... kann wer sagen wo das ist ? Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft die Disziplin zu wechseln
> 
> So...werde mich bei diesem dummen Wetter gleich alleine aufmachen.
> Max



hey max ...

das würde dir überhaupt nichts nützen wenn du wüsstes wo das is weil ... Geeeeht Ab !!! 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Biker Video .... kann wer sagen wo das ist ? Ich überlege gerade ernsthaft die Disziplin zu wechseln
> 
> So...werde mich bei diesem dummen Wetter gleich alleine aufmachen.
> Max


Hey, das ist aber echt was feines, da würde ich auch gerne hüpfen  Hammer Geile Strecke. Dirk Bau mal sowas, dann kauf ich bei dir das Passende Rad  .
Mit der Schnee Tour war ja nicht so umwerfend. Zwischen Leuscheid und Weyerbusch war noch etwas, ansonsten 

*@ Dirk *Was macht deine Wade


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2007)

*@ Max *13.33 Uhr ein Eintrag, und um 17.30 gibst du 4.25 Std im WP ein  Hast du ein Lappi bei gehabt.
Mir solls ja egal sein. Du betrügst dich ja selbst.
Dann hat Marcel hatte also recht.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Januar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Max *Dann hat Marcel hatte also recht.



ist ja schließlich nicht nur im rennen sch... einen schlechteren hinter sich zu haben oder??? aber motivieren tut es ja scheinbar sonst würde man ja nicht auch noch in rodgau um den sieg mitmischen wollen


----------



## Beach90 (27. Januar 2007)

Sry ...war ein Tippfehler ,die 265 sollte eine 165 sein. Danke für den Hinweis ..Ihr gönnt mir ja auch gar nix 

Wieso hat Marcel recht ? Was sagt er denn?

@ Pierre : Ich war heute auch in der Leuscheid ,dann waren das also deine Reifenspuren im Schnee.

Was liegt denn morgen so an?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2007)

Wir sind trotzdem 18. im WP, nicht schlecht. 

Ja da waren einige von mir, am Basaltkrater habe ich 2 gezogen, habe aber auch eine Gruppe Biker(4) aus Eitorf getroffen. Ansonsten war ich in Kircheib Hasselbach und Werkhausen. Teilweise feste Schneedecke.

Morgen werde ich um ca 8.00 Uhr Laufen, danach noch 2-3 Runden um Dreisel biken, und dann TV Brunch .

Marcel sagte "das du uns bis Ende WP noch einholst". Kann Passieren 

So ich weis es ist nicht gut aber jetzt gehts zu 
	

Aber nur eine* Kleinigkeit.*


----------



## Beach90 (27. Januar 2007)

Na Klar hol ich den Marcel noch ein. Spätestens ,morgen  
Nein ,aber der WP geht noch bis ende Februar und bis dahin wird noch viel passieren. Vor allem ,weil ich ab nächster Woche ,dank Schule, wieder geregelte  Trainingszeiten habe und wieder richtig reinhalten kann muss um beim Chaka Cup nochwas zu reißen und um in Ölde fit zu sein , ist nämlich erster Betzdorfer Formtest 

Pierre, Futter den Rosbachern nich alles Weg morgen


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Na Klar hol ich den Marcel noch ein. Spätestens ,morgen
> Nein ,aber der WP geht noch bis ende Februar und bis dahin wird noch viel passieren.



Max wenn du einen Monat früher aufhören willst musst du dich aber anstrengen damit Marcel dich nicht wieder überholt! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

bis ende März ? Is ja noch besser


----------



## deerk (28. Januar 2007)

*@ Dirk *Was macht deine Wade[/QUOTE]

@pierre ... 

ja noch nixen björn wüsste noch net genau wann und er wollte sich noch melden was er bis jetzt mal nicht gemacht hab  

aber ich geh mal davon aus das wir das dann nächste  woche mache 

rennt ja nicht weg die WADE lol..

jetzt weiss ich auch warum gestern direkt wieder ICQ auf ging un der max wissen wollte was mit meiner wade is ...

1a muskelaufbau mit der "Nadel"...

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2007)

Der muß auch immer alles wissen


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Ich hab halt das Geschäft mit Informationen über die heimische Biker Szene für mich entdeckt.   Es lohnt sich ...  

Na ich denke ,wenn Dirk sein Gemälde in der Wade hat wird Pierre ,sich sicherlich dick FOCUS stechen lassen  

Hab heute Marcel  beim Biken getroffen.Leider hat seine Sattelstützenklemmung sich abgemeldet und er später auch 

Max


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich hab halt das Geschäft mit Informationen über die heimische Biker Szene für mich entdeckt.   Es lohnt sich ...
> 
> Na ich denke ,wenn Dirk sein Gemälde in der Wade hat wird Pierre ,sich sicherlich dick FOCUS stechen lassen
> 
> ...



Oh Max bist du schlecht informiert!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

..steht schon Focus drauf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2007)

Was anderes, du wirst es noch sehen wenn du *hinter mir* herfährst


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Ach Pierre , sei nicht so Naiv ...du weisst doch das du diese Saison *nur* hinter mir fährst


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ..steht schon Focus drauf ?


Viel Besser! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2007)

Dann lassen wir mal die Katze aus dem Sack
Rechte Wade :   *PUREVELO*


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Linke Wade :





Schön mit Focus söckchen


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2007)

Meine Wade ist viel Muskulöser, die sieht aus wie vom Marcel 
Focus Team Socken sind Weiß 
Aber das Herz ist echt eine Alternative.Oder​wer
 gewinnen 
will muß
an mir
 vorbei​


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Ach was..dieses Insiderbild stammt aus Juni 2007 und man sieht schon die Fosus 2008 Socken , zudem hast fette Beine bekommen aufgrund dauernder Fehlernährung bei Fastfoodketten mit großem gelben Konsonanten.

Oder :

Ich
fahr
schon
110 %


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Ich 
fahr 
schon 
Focus


----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Linke Wade :
> 
> 
> Schön mit Focus söckchen



Max in Anatomie hast du aber nicht richtig hin geschaut!Oder hast du neuerdings Elefantiasis???

Und so klappt das mit der Liebsten aber nicht!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Und so klappt das mit der Liebsten aber nicht!
> Klaus



Mit dem richtigen Chirurg bekommste in der Anatomie vieles hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. Januar 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Chirurg bekommste in der Anatomie vieles hin



Du musst es ja nötig haben!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2007)

Naja... die ein oder andere muss halt mal Behandelt werden ,aber die meisten sind schon in Ordnung 

Is schon schwer ,gut auszusehn


----------



## deerk (28. Januar 2007)

ihr geht ja wieder ... unglaublich 

also rechte wade purevelo linke telefonnr fax un email adresse 

ride on
D


----------



## Redking (29. Januar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 17.ten Geburtstag Max
Und nimm das Leben nicht so ernst  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Postmann (29. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## MaximumPower (29. Januar 2007)

Ach ************************, der Max hat ja Geburtstag.


Alles gute, Kleiner!


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2007)

Alles Gute


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Januar 2007)

Glüchwunsch zum 17!!!

MAX VS PIERRE 

Das könnte in der Tat interessant werden. 

Ich setze auf MICH


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2007)

*@ Bonne. *Willst du von Rodgau ablenken, erstmal bleibts bei Bonne VS PIERRE  
Ich komme morgen zur AG, bleibts bei Bruchertseifen?


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Januar 2007)

ja bleibt bei Bruchertseifen

Ablenken wo von??


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ablenken wo von??


 
Na, von einer eventuellen Niederlage 
Dann könnte ich dieses Jahr mit 1 zu 40  untergehen


----------



## Beach90 (29. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr schon ne Strafe für den Verlierer (also Bonne) ausgemacht !?!

Ich wäre dafür , der Verlierer muss seinen Heimweg zufuss antreten 


Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2007)

Der Verlierer darf ein Jahr lang nicht zu Mc Donalds


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2007)

Morgen Video anschmeißen, 9.00 Uhr auf Eurosport, Cross WM.

*@ Bonne. *Beim Cross in Köln werden Fahrer aus NL, B und Lux am Start sein. 
HILFE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Januar 2007)

Zu Köln: ist doch eh nur ein Aufbauwettkampf. Aber die BENELUXer werden nicht der schlimmste Gegner für dich sein, denn ich komme evt. auch und mache eh alle platt 

zu Rodgau: Verzicht auf McD ist doof, dann muss ich müsste ich ja immer alleine da essen


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Januar 2007)

Köln wird gut, Rodgau besser. 
Am Sonntag werde ich dann an der A3 Autobahn Abfahrt in Willroth lecker Essen. 
Dabei überlege ich dann was ich noch Trainieren muß, wo es noch fehlt. 
Sind ja nur Trainings Wettkämpfe 

Bis Später, in B.seifen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Januar 2007)

So Gardasee ich komme!
 und in Willingen fahre ich auch MA


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2007)

Wie ist denn das Abkommen, Morgens Bike Abends Familie 

Willingen OK, ich auch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> So Gardasee ich komme!
> und in Willingen fahre ich auch MA


Ich weis wie du das meinst   
Gewinnst du auch ???


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Februar 2007)

sicher ist gar nichts


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2007)

AG Irrfahrt ??
Hast du deine Schäfchen alle wieder gefunden . 

*Was ist am WE ???*


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2007)

Heute um 23.20 Uhr auf PRO7
Focus TV
Die Schlacht im Schlamm-Deutsche beim härtesten Hindernisrennen.

Das könnte der Fisherman in Münster sein.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen möchte mal wieder etwas schreiben habe heute eine schöne tour gemacht war sehr schön bin mal gespannt wann wir uns das nächste mal treffen um zusammen zu biken
bis dann mal gruß marcel


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2007)

Ab dem 07.02 ist der Bergfloh wieder im Land. er würde sich sicher freuen wenn am Samstag oder Sonntag was ist . Am besten eine Purevelo Tour.
Ich bin am WE aber anders Beschäfftigt 

*@ Bonne.  *Funktioniert dein Geheimtraining ???
Ich hab mir ziemlich einen in die Beine gefahren.
*@ Dirk  *Und ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. Februar 2007)

....oh Pierre, du hast dir einen in die Beine gefahren...hätte ich ja niemals vermutet 
Wenn ich so den WP anschaue ,dann glaube ich du hast mit den Saisonhöhepunkten irgendwas verwechselt ,wollen wie mal hoffen du hast nicht überzockst 

Dann mal schönes WE noch euch allen.
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2007)

Neidisch???
Kümmer dich um deinen kram.
Wenn du über mich fragen hast, frag nicht immer andere Leute sondern mich.
Genauso solltest du überlegen was du über mich erzählst.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Februar 2007)

1)Nein ,neidisch nicht ,ich finde es natürlich beachtlich wenn man es schafft soviel zu trainieren und den ehrgeiz zu haben. Hast ja auch einen sichtlichen Sprung im WP gemacht.(fast) Jeder fährt sich ja mal einen rein ,allerdings is der Winter eine wohl ehr untypische Zeit dafür.
2) Mach ich  
3) Wen habe ich denn gefragt ? und was habe ich denn schlimmes gefragt !?!

...was ich über dich erzähle ...!?! Ich weiss leider nicht worum es dir gerade speziell geht , aber kannst es mir ja gerne mal sagen bei gelegenheit. Vermutlich wird es wieder so sein ,das eine _gewisse Person_ wieder nur mit einem Ohr zugehört hat.

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Februar 2007)

Was bedeutet einen in die Beine fahren?


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2007)

Nun ich hab mal die Milchsäure in die Mukis gelassen. Beim Sprint und Intervall Training. Die ersten 12 Wochen meines Plans sind nun rum, jetzt kommt die Spezifische Vorbereitung, 8 Wochen.

E-Mail: zum schmunzel.  Echt Cool


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Februar 2007)

ich fahre mir jeden tag die milchsäure  in die muckis       
wer fährt denn am sonntag? ich hätte lust 

@pierre:ich setze fünf auf dich (cent) 
@max was bedeutet S und F tour  
stehen ja echt gut im wp  

freue mich schon auf samstag endlich wieder RENNEN wollen das beste hoffen

könnt euch ja mal melden wegen sonntag (wer dabei ist) bis dann mal gruß marcel


----------



## BergFlo (5. Februar 2007)

Servus mitnand,

Weiß ned, ob ich den ein oder andren von euch vielleicht scho kenn (Pierre auf alle Fälle).
Werd am Mittwoch mal wieder in eure Gegend kommen und wäre an einer Tour am WE interessiert - wenns keinen stört.

viele Grüße
Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2007)

Dirk (deerk) vom Shop, Thomas (vizep.) und Marcel (wurzel) kennst du normalerweise. Bonne ja auch.
Sonntag geht bestimmt was.


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2007)

SuF oder S&F ist natürlich Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf 

Fahrt ihr in Köln bei dem Crossrennen mit? 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Februar 2007)

@max ich dachte das soll eine such und find tour sein  
       ich fahre in köln bonne und pierre ja auch aber die fahren ja cross lizenz und ich hobby 

@berg floh ich glaube wenn wir uns sehen erkennst du mich auch 

dann würde ich sagen sonntag 10 oder11 am shopp???


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2007)

Hättest auch noch zur auswahl : Saufen & Fi****  oder Schlagen & Fesseln  

Hobbyrennen is ja erst ab 18 ...*gähn*

..bleibt denn irgendwer übrig ,der am Samstag ne Tour macht? Dirk ?Thomas?

Max


----------



## Postmann (7. Februar 2007)

wow, hab heute ne Schnee (Matsch) Tour gemacht. Hier rund um Lauscheid lag bis nachmittags noch Schnee, doch der wurde schnell zu Matsch, war richtig tief und ekelig auf dem Heimweg. Dafür aber morgens schöner Schnee, mein erster (und auch letzter?) dieses Jahr.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Februar 2007)

Schnee ???  Wo ???
Bei uns war der um 9 schon weg. 
Von mir aus brauch der Winter auch nicht mehr kommen. Besser so 20 Grad und Sonne .
Was ist mit dir am WE, Marcel und BergFlo suchen Mitfahrer.
Was macht der Nachwuchs ??


----------



## Postmann (9. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also bei uns war bis mittag noch Schnee am Mittwoch, doch dann auf dem Heimweg war es ebsoöut tiefer Matsch. Dafür habe ich aber gestern eine geile Tour im Schnee gehabt, von 09:00 (kein Schnee) bis kurz vor 14:00 (jede Menge Schnee). War echt geil!   

Wegen WE, da hab ich kine Zeit, am Sonntag hab ich Geburtstag und da kommt die ganze Familie (wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich Baby gucken!) und Samstag heißt es Party vorbereiten.

Die Kleine (Greta) ist absolut pflegeleicht, schläft und isst und das war es. Auch nachts ist sie relativ genügsam, meldet sich nur alle 4-5 Stunden! Daher hab ich jetzt in meinem Urlaub viel Zeit fürs Training!  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2007)

Tolle Wetter Ausichten für dieses WE. 
Da muß ich beim Duathlon die Wechsel Schuhe umdrehen sonst stehen sie unter Wasser.
	

Morgen wird "geCrosst" 

Das Nächste WE habe ich vor mal eine WINDECK TRAILS TOUR zu fahren.
Da kommen einige KM und HM zusammen, auch einiges an Trail KM.
Später mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergFlo (9. Februar 2007)

Servus,

@Marcel

Also wenns Wetter ned zu schlecht is am So und ich bis dahin wieder fit bin, fahr i am Sonntag mit.
Kanns aber ned versprechen, da am Sa eine Party im Hause stattfindet  

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2007)

Alles Gute Michael !!!
Noch ein Jahr und du fährst Sen 2, ENDLICH.



Ich geh jetzt Schlafen, muß morgen Fit sein.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo Michael alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Februar 2007)

@ bergflo  treffen uns dann am shopp entweder 10 oder 11  bitte sagt was euch eher zu sagt gruß marcel


----------



## BergFlo (10. Februar 2007)

@Marcel

Also wenn würd i eher 11 sagen, hängt aber stark vom Verlauf des Abends ab 
 


Und an alle Kurzentschlossenen.

Heute ca. ab 20.00 - Hamm - Lessingstraße 15 - wer mitfeiern will.  
Gute Laune mitbringen.


----------



## Beach90 (10. Februar 2007)

Glückwunsch Michael


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Heute war es eine pure materialschlacht!!

Schaltung und Cleats streikten, aber immhin noch 3. geworden 

Pierre und Jörg Defekt 

Marcel ist durchgekommen, ohne sein Schaltwerk abzureißen 

Morgen will dann Pierre mir die Hölle heiß machen. 

Leider merke meine Beine überhaupt nicht mehr  morgen kriegen sie dann den Rest und dann gehts endlich wieder zu McD!!!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2007)

Ja Michael bis zur 11. Runde von 13 konntest du meinen Atem hören  . Ich bin näher dran als sonst.
Mein Rad ist wieder Fit für morgen.
Nach dem Rennen gib ich dir einen aus, BEI MC DONALDS. 


Ja, heute war eigentlich mehr eine MTB Strecke.


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo hier mal eine Frage an den Focus Spezialisten.
Ist das der einzige Helm von Focus??






Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2007)

Modell 2006.
2007 gibts einen Neuen auch Casco Modell Mares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Modell 2006.
> 2007 gibts einen Neuen auch Casco Modell Mares



Dann bin ich mal gespannt welchen ich von Focus kriege.

Wenn du mehr wissen willst musst du deine PN freischalten.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2007)

habe fertig, glaub ich.
Brauchst aber nicht schreiben, habs schon gesehen. Ich hatte da so eine Ahnung


----------



## Redking (10. Februar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> habe fertig, glaub ich.
> Brauchst aber nicht schreiben, habs schon gesehen. Ich hatte da so eine Ahnung



Wo hast du es gesehen?? Wird es denn der 2007ner ??

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Februar 2007)

Fox socks go to Bonne!!!!

P.S. Pierre hat gekämpft wie ein Löwe


----------



## deerk (11. Februar 2007)

glückwunsch!!

scheiss egal  "the second place is the first loser" 

aber ich sach da besser gar nix  zu weil ... 

hut ab ich hätte kein bock mich immer so zu quälen 

sehen uns männer 

ride on
D.


----------



## Postmann (11. Februar 2007)

@Bonne Glückwunsch!!!

Ich danke Euch für Eure Glückwünsche zu meinem Geburtstag, ja jetzt bin ich 35 und mein Kumpel meinte, Männer werden im Schnitt 70 also hätte ich die Hälfte hinter mir, na super! 

Ich hab aber mal eine Frage an die Spezies hier. Ich hab von allen Seite GEld bekommen und will mein Rad auf bzw. aus-bessern. Ich brauche unbedingt neue Laufräder. Bekomme ich für 150 Euro schon einen "guten" Laufradsatz? Habe ein Angebot über XT Naben mit Mavic XC717 Felgen (170 ) oder XT Naben mit Mavic XM 317 Felgen (130 ). Ist das ok?? Zur Info, fahre ca. 3000km im Jahr und max 10 Rennen (Marathon und dieses Jahr auch mal CC). 

Danke
Micha


----------



## deerk (12. Februar 2007)

@Postmann

glückwunsch nachträglich 

schick mir mal ne PM dann hau ich dir mal paar preise um die ohren  
für laufräder 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2007)

Naja Ziel knapp verfehlt.  
Aber die Form stimmt, ich hatte in Rodgau die beste RADZEIT !!! 
Und mein Ergebniss 8. von 265 Ich denke das ist ganz OK. 40 sec Schneller als 06 und noch bei Katastrophalen Wetter bedingungen
Michaels 4. Rang ist natürlich auch Klasse. 
Ich habe auch nicht damit gerechnet das es schon so gut geht, Samstag war ja auch schon sehr Hart

*@ Postmann *Alles Gute.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Naja Ziel knapp verfehlt.
> Aber die Form stimmt, ich hatte in Rodgau die beste RADZEIT !!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mit der Radzeit stimmt wahrscheinlich (Info?), weil beim abschließenden Laufen sein Akku leer war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2007)

was isn mit sex on the beach90?


----------



## Redking (12. Februar 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> was isn mit sex on the beach90?



Hier und hat es nicht verstanden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (13. Februar 2007)

Wayne interessierts ? 

Bin momentan ein bisschen verhindert 

..und Karneval erst recht 

Max


----------



## BergFlo (13. Februar 2007)

Sodala,

wollt a mal wieder was tippen.

Muß scho sagen, daß ich des mit dem Wetter scho mal besser erlebt hab.  
Der Waldboden is scho recht tief u beim ständigen Wechsel von Wolken, Regen u Sonne kann ma sich ja a ned so ganz entscheiden.  

Aber i komm ja wieder - bei wohl beständigerem Sonnenschein.

Evtl geht ja a morgen no was.

Flo  

@Marcel 
Sorry, aber am So war i um 11 no ned in der Lage zum radeln.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Februar 2007)

@ Dirk der Scheißreifen ist jetzt irgendwie doch dicht geworden. Aber jetzt ist bestimmt zu wenig MILCH drin  Kommst du Donnerstag zur AG?

@Pierre mir tun die Beine weh, mehr als G1 geht bei mir nicht und bei dir? Kommst du Donnerstag zur AG?


@Marcel: Kommst du Donnerstag zur AG?

Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2007)

Ja, ich hab auch ziemlich "Dicke Beine" . Wenn man die Saison mit Doppel Start beginnt aber auch kein Wunder Ich fahr diese Woche auch nur GA Einheiten. 
Kann sein das ich Donnerstag komme.

Köln-Schuld-Frechen geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (14. Februar 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> @ Dirk der Scheißreifen ist jetzt irgendwie doch dicht geworden. Aber jetzt ist bestimmt zu wenig MILCH drin  Kommst du Donnerstag zur AG?
> 
> @Pierre mir tun die Beine weh, mehr als G1 geht bei mir nicht und bei dir? Kommst du Donnerstag zur AG?
> 
> ...



naja dann hat sich die sauerrei ja noch ein bisschen gelohnt 

donnerstag glaube eher nich hab zwar nicht so viel vor aber das was ich machen muss ist schön über den ganzen tag verteilt  

ride on
D.


----------



## Beach90 (14. Februar 2007)

@ Dirk : Seit wann fährst du denn ein Fusion Freak? ..dann bin ich ja nitmehr der einzige (con)Fusionfahrer hier


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2007)

SCHE..... WETTER !!!!​


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Februar 2007)

@michael ich werde heute zur ag kommen gruß marcel


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Februar 2007)

Ich nicht !
Ich Rolle noch was auf der Straße rum, kein Bock auf 2 Std Biken und 1 Std Bike Putzen 
Ich werde erst ab Freitag in den Wälder Rocken


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Februar 2007)

hallo schöne runde heute  
@ michael mit samstag wäre ich dabei wetter soll ja auch schön werden pierre kommt wohl auch also werden ja dann sehen bis dann gruß marcel


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Februar 2007)

Yippi yep, Samstag Tourchen. 
Und Dirk kann auch  
Und Wetter ist auch Sonnig  
Freu mich schon

He Bonne deine Schüler sind auch Hart, heute mit kurzer Turnhose und T-Shirt  RESPEKT


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Februar 2007)

hätte da noch nen guten vorschlag verkleiden uns da ja karnevall ist als profis
Thomas-Bouygues Telecom-Vockler 
Pierre-Wiesenhof-Wesemann 
Ich- Credit Agricole-Voigt 
hat noch jemand ein telekom trikot?    
der jörg fährt als wegmann gerolsteiner   
und max als fusion A  fahrer   (mit teamkollege DIRK)


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Februar 2007)

ich fahre Puch Wölber!!
Kennt keiner was?

Ist ein altes Trokot von 197? in Wolle oder noch schlimmer 

sieht aber geil aus.

Zieh ich Samstag an


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Februar 2007)

ja geil bekommen wir ja ne schöne gruppe zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (16. Februar 2007)

also ich kann morgen nicht  tanjas dad feiert b-day und da muss ich noch anpacken bei den vorbereitungen...

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2007)

Wann morgen ???
Wo ??
Purevelo ?


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Februar 2007)

*******,
die Patentenate von Anna kann nicht zu uns kommen!
fahren daher heute morgen schon nach MS. Naja letztes Wochenende war ich ja 2 Tage raus zu Rennen. Werde erst Montag abend zurück sein.

Purevelotour weiß nicht wer kommt.

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2007)

Schade ich hätte gerne das Puch Trikot gesehen 
Wenn du und der Dirk nicht kommt, lohnt es sich auch nicht sich in Hamm zu treffen.
Ich werde dann ca 12.30 Uhr Starten, Windeck Trail Challenge  
oder ich geh ins Freibad ,bei der Sonne.
*@ Dirk* Vorbereitung helfen, ah verstehe Fassanstich


----------



## Postmann (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo, wart Ihr heute unterwegs, bei dem geilen Wetter? Ich war heute leider unterwegs. Aber ich würd gern morgen so 3 Stunden biken. Wer hat denn Lust mit zu kommen?

Ich würde sagen, so 11:00 Uhr. In Leuscheid oder irgendwo an der Sieg. Ich würd dann gern mal die Gegend Richtung Waldbröl erkunden.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2007)

Heute war mal wieder richtig gut, bei dem Wetter auch klar.
50 Km 1000 Hm und ca 20 km Trails 
Morgen werden Marcel und ich fahren, auch ca 11 Uhr. Allerdings nur Rund um Dreisel, so 6-7-oder 8 Runden, danach was Trockenes Anziehen und über Ohmbach zum Karnevalszug nach Herchen zu unseren Frauen-Bekannten usw.später wieder zurück.
*@ Bonne* Schau mal auf die Meldeliste von Adenau


----------



## Postmann (20. Februar 2007)

Schön das Ihr am Samstag schönes Wetter ahttet. Ich habe am Sonntag 46km bei durchschnittlich 4° und Nebel und am Montag 43km bei 3° und Nebel hinter mich gebracht!


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Februar 2007)

WP jetzt 16ter

Topten wäre noch machbar, oder?

AG? Wer kommt heute?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich wieder Gesund werde ja.   
Ich hoffe ab Samstag kann ich wieder fahren. 
Und Sonntag dann direkt Adenau, eigentlich ziemlich Bescheuert. Wenn es nicht geht steig ich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Februar 2007)

Bin Abgestiegen, war sinnlos.    
Aber ich komme wieder


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte Dynamit in den Beinen 

aber nach dem Essen bei MCD konnte ich nicht mehr austehen

Big Tasty XXL, 6er Chicken, Cheeseburger und Majo ohne Ende 

ICH LIEBE ES!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Februar 2007)

Noch schöner war das Ahrtal, das uns der Manfred ausfürlich gezeigt hat. Nächstes mal fahren wir das mit dem Rad nicht mit dem Auto. 
Ich bin heute durchs Siegtal gerollt, 60% Belastung maximal.:kotz:


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Februar 2007)

Sind wir jetzt im Winterschlaf ???

*@ Bonne. *Auf die E-Mail kommt frühestens morgen eine Antwort.
*@ Dr. Deerk*  Wie gehts der DT

Marcel fährt nicht nach Koblenz, eigentlich schlau, bei der Strecke und dem Wetter. Ist auch gut so für sein Schaltwerk.


----------



## deerk (27. Februar 2007)

servus ... ey im moment gehts wieder ab ... schon komisch bei dem wetter ...morgen werd ich mich mal der sache hingeben lol

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2007)

Das Wetter ist zum:kotz: 
Und Koblenz kannst du bei dem Schei.. auch vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (1. März 2007)

ja wie Schönwetterfahrer oder was??  

Ne, ist wirjklich extrem beschi.. Wetter. Aber ich hab gehört am WE soll es bis 18°!!! werden


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2007)

Beim (im) Rennen liebe ich das Wetter. 
Aber beim Training auf dauer ist es zum Kotzen. 
Trotzdem bin ich unsere Trails abgefahren und hinterher noch ne Runde gelaufen . Schön Nass wars.


----------



## Beach90 (1. März 2007)

Ich hoffe ja auf Regen in Koblenz , dann muss ich mehr Laufen und das liegt mir eh besser im moment


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. März 2007)

dann bin ich ja mal gespannt mit den 18 grad 
werde nicht in koblenz fahren bringt mir ja eh nichts außer eine menge   
allen anderen wünsche ich viel glück und erfolg
sehen uns dann in BOOS


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2007)

* @ Wurzel* Richtig so, denk an dein Schaltwerk 
Dein Retro Pepsi Trikot ist heute angekommen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. März 2007)

cool wenn es nicht zu spät wird komme ich gleich kurz vorbei  
habe eben auf der seite gelesen das es nach dem rennen wohl muffins ohne ende gibt noch ein grund nicht zufahren


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. März 2007)

Es regnet ....


----------



## Beach90 (3. März 2007)

...und Koblenz wird nass !?!


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. März 2007)

Zum Wetter sag ich nichts !!!!  
Morgen auf einem Kurs mit ca 70% Wiese zu fahren ist Absoluter Schwachsinn. Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut. Also darf man mich Morgen für Blöd halten.
Mal sehen wie die nächsten Tage werden.
Bis Morgen


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. März 2007)

beach: "...und Koblenz wird nass !?!"

....nix nass!!

Einfach nur erfolgreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. März 2007)

Ein Wunder. 
Die Strecke war richtig gut zu fahren.  Wenn man an letztes Jahr denkt, da war es eine Katastrophe.

*@ Beach.* DNF. Defekt, Sturz oder Krank ????


----------



## Beach90 (5. März 2007)

Öhm joa Pierre , kannst dir was aussuchen.
 War nach der ersten Runde einer der letzten und hab mich hundsmiserabel gefühlt..aso uns hingelegt hab ich mich auch noch. Bin dann noch ne Runde weiter getukkert und dann ausgestiegen. Bin halt noch nich über meine Erkältung hinweg. In Boos werd ich gar nich erst starten.
Chaka cup ist immer ne komplette katastrophe bei mir 

Erst in Oelde werde ich wieder ins Renngeschehn eingreifen.
Max

aso..aber die Strecke fand ich an sich ganz cool , sicher ein netter Kurs bei trockeneren Bedingungen. Mein Smart Sam 2, 25 wollte nur den Dreck gar nicht mehr runterfallen lassen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. März 2007)

ich bin momentan auch krank werde aber in boos versuchen zu fahren 
@Bonne glückwunsch zum sieg in boos sehen wir uns ja dann mit deinem freerider


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. März 2007)

Wir müßten mal wieder was für den WP machen, lange GA-Rekom Einheiten.!!
Da wir alle Krankeln aber nicht über 120 Puls. Ich fange Morgen damit an.


----------



## Beach90 (5. März 2007)

Ich warte noch 2-3 Tage denn ich hab noch Ohr- und Halsaua 

Samstag evtl. ne Tour ?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. März 2007)

Samstag, ja da geht bestimmt was. 
Mit Boos schau ich mal, heute habe ich noch von meinem Sportlichen Leiter den Rat bekommen die Beine ruhig zu halten. Nur so einfach ist das nicht. Vieleicht fahre ich Morgen mit Bonnes AG


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr Kranken
Gruß
ebenfalls ein Kranker
...bin heute trotzdem noch meine Trainingsrunde gefahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. März 2007)

Der Manfred 
Das erste mal das du dich hier Meldest  
Ja, ich fahre auch aber ganz Piano, so ca 60 % Belastung.


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. März 2007)

Gucht mal hier:

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=13454&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Wer hilft mir die Rampe hoch???
Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2007)

Die Zuschauer werden dich da schon hoch Brullen
	
 

Wann haben wir mal wieder 3 Tage am Stück Trocken? 

*@ Deerk.* Gibts was neues ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2007)

Michael, wie machen wir das mit Boos. Fährst du mit uns ???


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. März 2007)

Wir fahren mit dem Rad hin, dachte ich???

Mir egal, wie wir das machen.
Ich kann fahren, aber dann nur mit dir, da ich viel Platz brauche 

soll heißen Marcel müsste selber fahren ...

Wenn Daniela fährt, oder Marcel als Fahrer? Bin für alles offen.

Kommst du morgen zur AG?

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2007)

Wenn du bei uns fährst kannst du ein Sieger Bierchen trinken.  
Mit 4 leuts und 3 Räder im Auto, das geht. Du darfst nur nicht soviel Gewinnen.
Mal sehen mit Morgen. Eigentlich nur leichtes GA, heißt Siegtal Rollen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. März 2007)

Also von der motivation her müsste ich auch ein sieger bier trinken  
freue mich auf boos bis sonntag


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2007)

Du bekommst nach dem Rennen trocken Brot und Wasser 

Michael, ich werde heute mein Training durchziehen, zwischendrin stehen und warten ist nicht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. März 2007)

@pierre ich glaube auch aber beim goldenem (M)
werde heute auch mal wieder fahren erkältung ist fast weg


----------



## Postmann (9. März 2007)

ich weiß, die meisten sind am Sonntag in Boos, aber für die die nicht dort sind, wie sieht es aus, hat einer Lust am Sonntag bei vorhergesagten 18° ne Runde zu drehen?

ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich Zeit hab, aber geplant hab ich es mal.

gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2007)

Lust hätte ich.  Bei der Wetter-Vorhersage  ist es besser eine schöne lange Tour zu fahren, als in Boos Rennen zu fahren. Vor allem nach meiner Harten Bronchites. Ich brauche aber die Belastung für die kommenden Rennen.

In ca. 2 Wochen kommt mein neues Bike


----------



## Postmann (9. März 2007)

Na, das fänd ich auch geil, ein neues Bike!!!!  

Da macht es doch gleich mehr Spaß!!

P.S. Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg am Sonntag und Dir Michael (Mr. Chaka Cup) Glückwunsch


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Na, das fänd ich auch geil, ein neues Bike!!!!
> 
> Da macht es doch gleich mehr Spaß!!
> 
> P.S. Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg am Sonntag und Dir Michael (Mr. Chaka Cup) Glückwunsch


Mehr Spaß.?! Ne, ich hab dann nur Angst ( Steinschlag, Kratzer, Schlamm)  Aber da muß ich wohl durch. 

*@ Bonne. *Mit dem Marcel müßen wir 1 Std früher fahren als sonst, das heißt so ca. 10.00 Uhr bei dir Abfahrt.

Was machen wir Morgen ???
Lebt der Dirk noch ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. März 2007)

ich freue mich auf sonntag  geht zwar nicht viel weil ich krank war  aber hauptsache wieder rennen 

sonst hätte ich auch mal lust das wir mal wieder öfter zusammen fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2007)

Ich fahre morgen um 9.00 Uhr.
Ca. 2 Std MTB irgendwie Richtung Kloster Marienthal, Bruchertseifen, Hamm.


----------



## Beach90 (11. März 2007)

Hab dich heute in Dattenfeld mit´m MTB gesehn ,ich glaub im Wiesenhof Trikot 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. März 2007)

Ja bin in der Mittags Sonne gefahren, war mir morgens zu ...........
Bei mir gibts nächste Woche auch Wiesenhof Hähnchen   

Jetzt gehts nach Boos.


----------



## Beach90 (11. März 2007)

Achso..viel glück euch allen , hoffentlich isses noch nich zuspät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. März 2007)

Freeride in Boos!!

War super mit dem Teil in den Abfahrten ging ich ab, wie kein anderer 

Bergauf war es auch super!!! 

Bin 3. geworden 

Go Freeride


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. März 2007)

Irgendwas stimmt nicht, war nicht so toll.  
13.
Naja mein Neues Rad kommt die Tage, ordentlich trainieren kann ich auch diese Woche wieder. In 2-3 Wochen wird die Form wieder Stimmen


----------



## Beach90 (11. März 2007)

coole sache bonne  
hätte dich gern gesehen 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. März 2007)

Training war heute leider nicht möglich  

Aber mein Neues Rad ist da !!!! 
Bis auf 1-2 kleinigkeiten alles OK


----------



## Beach90 (13. März 2007)

ui...Bilder


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. März 2007)

heißt das dann, dass dein altes sofort zu verkaufen wäre?

der neffe von Hans-Peter, wäre da vielleicht interessiert.
Bonne

zeig mal dein neues oder sind die kleiningkeiten doch schlimmer?

Deore statt SLR und Blei statt Karbon?


----------



## Beach90 (13. März 2007)

Puky statt Focus


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. März 2007)

super rad pierre  
komme morgen zur ag michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. März 2007)

Später mehr, größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. März 2007)

@ deerk du hast gewonnen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schau hier wenn du es noch nicht weisst.

@Bonnekessel
Was fahrt ihr eigentlich bei der AG MTB oder RR?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2007)

*@ Deerk.* Glückwunsch. Du bist ein Gewinnertyp 

*@ Redking.* MTB wird gefahren

*@ Bonne. *Ich bin auch um 15.45 in Hamm (Schule)


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2007)

Was geht denn so am WE
	


Ich hab Oelde abgesagt. Da ich alleine fahren würde, ist mir das zu teuer. Also SA oder SO.
Vorschläge ???
Leider ist jetzt erst mal Schluß mit Sonne, trotzdem muß Trainiert werden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. März 2007)

@Pierre

Schade, du hättest doch bei Jörg mitfahren können. Der muss jetzt alleine fahren. Außerdem regnet es am Sonntag und da ist es doch das beste Rennen zu fahren, oder? Komm lass dich nicht hängen ...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. März 2007)

Hey Pierre, 
habe gehört dein Bike ist aus Blei


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2007)

Ich würde sehr gerne. 
Aber. Ich kann ( will ) für ein Trainingsrennen (da ich im Elite Herrenrennen fahren würde) nicht soviel ausgeben. Insgesamt sind das ca 40 Euro.
Und bei der Startliste bekomme ich noch Richtig einen auf die Mütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2007)

Ganz Edeles Blei Fühlt sich GEIL an.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2007)

http://www.bike2b.de/540-Media_VideoderWoche-,e_69809,r_8057.htm
Sehr schönes Video, echt was feines. Sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. März 2007)

Alle die nach Oelde gereist sind, alles Gute viel Glück. 

**** Wetter Ich mach heut nichts. 
Morgen beginnt mein TL 8 Tage. Ich hol am besten mal die Winterklamotten wieder raus.


----------



## Beach90 (18. März 2007)

Schöne Zeit für ein Trainingslager 

Boa ..Oelde super Strecke...aber das war heute bei mir big mother****ing 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. März 2007)

Oelde war wieder klasse!

Konnte Olaf Nützsche knapp in Schach halten, der in er ersten Runde auf der glitschigen Holzbrücke ein 360°-Turn hinlegte ohne hinzufallen. Er klickte das kurven innere Ebin aus, stütze sich ab, dreht sich um das Bein und klickte wieder ein und fuhr weiter. Das war Meisterhaft!!  Was passiert wäre wenn ich da schon erste gewesen wäre, möchte ich gar nicht wissen, das Wasser war sicher saukalt.

Klein Entäuschung dann bei der Siegerehrung. (Ich habe wieder was dazugelernt). Es gab eine Medallie und ein Bierpräsent (3 kleine Flaschen und 2 Gläser) aber *kein Preisgeld* Ja die Veranstalter haben es schwer das weiß ich selber, aber ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass es bei einem BUO und LVO Rennen ein Preisgeldschema eingehalten werden muss. Braucht man das bei LVO gar nicht???? Würde mich schon interessieren. 

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. März 2007)

Gut das ich nicht 50 Euro Sprit investiert habe.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. März 2007)

Max war in Oelde tauchen? Was ist dran? Erzähl die Story mal.


----------



## Beach90 (19. März 2007)

Oh nein ,isses auch schon bei dir angekommen 

Also , die ganze Geschichte...ich fuhr bei diesem herllichen Wetterchen am Sonntag meine Runden, und in der vorletzten löste sich langsam meine Kurbelschraube ( Ich hasse Truvativ!!! ):. Naja..das Problem der sich lösenden Tretlagerschraube hatte ich im Herbst schonmal , wurde aber dann mit ausreichend Schraubenkleber gelöst.

Mhmm ja..hatte neulich so anfang März mein Rad nochma komplett gecheckt und da war die Schraube auf jeden Fall noch fest.
Mhmm also zurück zu Sonntag. In der vorletztenrunde löste sich also langsam meine Kurbelschraube und mein fragen bei allen Streckenposten nach Werkzeug war erfolglos. Also wollte ich noch bis kurz vors Ziel fahren , in der Hoffnung ,dort stünde mein Trainier mit nem passenden Schlüssel.
Mhmm war aber nich so...als ich über die Brücke nach dem Labyrinth fuhr , löste sich der Kurbelarm mit Pedal und segelte in aller ruhe ins Wasser.Konnte nur bei zugucken 
Joa...dann kamst du ,Bonne , vorbeigeschossen...

Naja bin noch einbeinig zum Ziel gefahren...rennen beendet..zurück zur Brücke und 20 Minuten im knietiefen Sumpf ,versucht meine Kurbel wiederzufinden. Hab sie zum Glück auch noch gefunden...wär sonst auch teuer geworden für mich 

Mhmm..was bleibt...die Kurbelschraube liegt noch im See und ich hab ein paar Brennesselstiche unterm Fuß  

Naja..halt ne unglaubliche Geschichte...aber ich hoffe sowas passiert nur einmal im Leben. 

Naja...war trotzdem ein schönes Rennen ,vorallem die Strecke war supergeil 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. März 2007)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das hätte ich gerne beobachtet ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2007)

Es gibt nichts über Shimano XTR Kurbeln, sie kosten auch nicht soviel wie der ganze kram, FSA, Truvativ usw.

Ich habe neue Riegel. Wer zuletzt kommt, .......... 



 Vor allem Manfred ( ist deine Ecke)
Was haltet ihr davon am 01.04 die CTF in Brohltal zu fahren ???
52 km 1500 Hm. Da gibts wohl auch guten Kuchen. Man kann ja zwischen den Verpflegungen Tempo fahren, als Training. Letztes Jahr waren da 750 Starter 
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. März 2007)

@ Bonne : ...das glaub ich dir


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. März 2007)

@max schweiß dir die kurbel mal fest  sonst musst du ja immer eine taucherbrille in der trikot tasche haben  
schöne tour heute bis auf die paar tropfen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. März 2007)

Brohltal ist nee gute Idee, wenn du fährst Pierre melde dich, werde dann vielleicht mit kommen. 52 km ist eine gute Traingsrunde.


----------



## Beach90 (20. März 2007)

Wir unser Postman dem MTB sport untreu ?


----------



## Postmann (21. März 2007)

JAWOLL!!! Das kann ich nur empfehlen, ich geb Euch Back Stage Pässe!!     

Hier ein Klingeton von Michael Wendler zum download!! Einfach geil     

Aber einen tollen Namen hat der Kerl!  

Gruß
Michael Wend*e*ler


----------



## Postmann (21. März 2007)

@Max,ich sitz hier übrigens gerade mit Kollegen aus London zusammen und Du hattest doch mal nach englischen MTB Zeitschriften gefragt. Soll ich Dir welche organisieren? ca. 5 Euro kosten die. 

Schau auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3501419#post3501419


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. März 2007)

Freeriders in Windeck starten natürlich in Bonnes Race mit ihren Bikes!

Webmaster Dirk Petscheleit (www.roterblitz.de) und Malkmus-Timing haben soeben die Anmeldung zum Tune-FRM-Cup 2007 freigeschaltet. Eine Cupanmeldung für alle Rennorte ist 2007 nur online möglich! Tagesmeldungen für die Einzelrennen sind natürlich auch noch am Renntag gegen Nachgebühr möglich.

Vorteil für die Cupfahrer ist neben einem Cupsparpreis auch, dass sie ihre Startnummer behalten, wodurch die Warterei an der Startnummernausgabe sicher weiter eingeschränkt wird. Zusätzlich bekommen die Cupfahrer, die sich rechtzeitig anmelden, ihren Namen auf ihre Startnummer gedruckt. Anmeldung unter www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2007)

Es geht auch der Nickname aufs Nummernschild, oder.? 

Samstag Nachmittag ist auch wieder Fahrradflohmarkt in Rosbach.

*@ Bonne  *Treff, Uhrzeit für Samstag ???


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. März 2007)

11 uhr auer mühle 

dann 2-3 stunden wenn trocken, hatte ich vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2007)

Bin dabei, 
danach Kaffee Kuchen und Eurosport Mailand San Remo gucken.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2007)

*@ Max*
Viel Spaß in Herdorf, gute Strecke zum Bestzeiten Lauf, da Topfeben , und guten Streuselkuchen gibts dort.


----------



## Beach90 (22. März 2007)

Mhmmm lecker Streselkuchen...

werd mal schauen wie es läuft ,werde auf der 10 km starten mit nem Kumpel. Mal schauen ob ich´s unter die 42 schaffe , bin mal gespannt 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2007)

11 uhr Auer Mühle ?? Richtig ???

Habe eben bestätigung bekommen wir sind Eingeladen für Wiesbaden, 
wahrscheinlich extra so spät.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2007)

Wie ist das. ??
Der wirkliche Feind des Radrennfahrers,
das ist die Zeit.
Die Zeit,
das ist meistens die Zeit der anderen.


----------



## Beach90 (24. März 2007)

Is es nich was spät für so philosophische Fragen ?

Die einzige Lösung wird wohl sein a) die Zeit abschaffen , oder b) die anderen 

N8 Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2007)

Du wolltest doch Morgern eine 42 Laufen, dann mußt doch ausgeschlafen sein Kommen noch andere vom TV , ich habe Morgen 4 Std GA von daher wollte ich zum gucken kommen.


----------



## Beach90 (24. März 2007)

Mhmm nö..soweit ich weiss ,läuft da kein anderer mit ,weil die sich irgendwie alle auf den Dortmund Marathon vorbereiten und das wohl nich innen Plan passt. 

Ach was ausgeschlafen.... ich geh ja gleich schlafen 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2007)

*@ Bonne *
Naja dumm gelaufen Heute für mich. Ich hoffe ihr seid eine Schöne Runde gefahren.

Der Marcel hat gerade für 90 Euronen eine Louise komplett geschossen, er braucht nun Neue Laufräder.

Fährt Morgen jemand ???

*@ Max *
160    46.00,58  293  HILDEGARD MOCKENHAUPT      LG SIEG                 1954 | W50     2 
   161    46.02,44  180  MANFRED NIEHÜSER           VFL WEHBACH             1947 | M60     2 
   162    46.04,75  533  SUSANNE HEIN               :ANLAUF                 1962 | W45     4 
   163    46.10,25   87  MAX SCHMIDT                SKI&FREIZ. BETZDORF     1990 | MJB     3 
   164    46.17,10  113  FABIAN JENNE               LAUFTEAM OLPE           1990 | MJB     4 
   165    46.18,81  190  STEFAN BECHTEL             SIEGEN                  1959 | M45    23 
   166    46.19,38  109  MARKUS ECKHARDT            REHA SIEGERLAND         1961 | M45    24 
   167    46.20,36  217  CARSTEN MIDDEL             KIRCHHUNDEM             1982 | MHK    12


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. März 2007)

Marcel aufgepasst 

Da habe ich genau das Richtige fÃ¼r dich!  

Also los geht es:

Ich will eh einen FRM-Laufradsatz mit ZubehÃ¶r (Original FRM-Schnellspanner, FelgenbÃ¤nder) abgeben. Silberne Felgen, Speichen und Naben. Die LaufrÃ¤der wiegen vorne 606 gr und hinten 724 gr (ohne Schnellspanner und FelgenbÃ¤nder). Nun musst du noch folgende Aufgaben lÃ¶sen.

a) Wie schwer ist der Laufradsatz zusammen? 
b) Der LRS hat einen neuen Freilauf, der erst 130 km gelaufen ist . Neu kostet der LRS 750 Euro . Ich hatte an 350 â¬ gedacht . Du kannst deinen A-Class fÃ¼r 100 â¬ bei mir in Zahlung geben . Welchen Betrag mÃ¼sstest du dann bezahlen? 

Jeder andere kann den LRS natÃ¼rlich auch haben, aber Marcel hat Vorkaufsrecht.

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2007)

Diese Woche wirds schön, das gibt Braune Waden , und ist Perfekt zur Vorbereitung auf Arnheim am Sonntag. 
Eigentlich ja schade das der WP ende ist.

*@ Bonne *Wann fangen bei dir die Ferien an ?


----------



## Beach90 (25. März 2007)

46er Zeit...joa lief nich so Rund ,dachte eigentlich , ich wäre besser im Schuss. Beim Nauberglauf hatte ich noch 44.00 als Zeit und da war´n fetter Berg drin ,was ich eigentlich gar nich kann. Drum wunderts mich ,dass ich hier so abgekackt bin...irgendwie läufts die Saison bisher nur Kacke 

Aber war halt nich so der Knaller,bin ,alles in allem, schon rund und konstant gelaufen. Hatte aber schon gehofft meine Zeit ehr verbessern zu können , da Herdorf ja ne ebene Strecke ist. Naja...soll mir wurscht sein. Hat aber Spass gemacht 

@ Bonne : Garantie drauf???
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2007)

Denk einfach "Es ist alles Training".
Die wichtigen Rennen kommen erst noch.
Nauberg war ich auch schon, da ist zwar der Berg aber dafür sind es nur 9,6 km.


----------



## Beach90 (25. März 2007)

Mhmm joa okay..das würde ,das dann auch erklären. 
Es is alles Training... in der Tat...alles Kacke im moment 

Max


----------



## Beach90 (25. März 2007)

War jetzt eigentlich einer von euch bei Köln-Schuld-Frechen ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2007)

Nein.
Ist nicht so toll geplant dieses Jahr mit Wettkämpfen im März und April. Und im Mai und Juni kann man sich 3 Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (25. März 2007)

Garantieversprechen hier, und dass alle es lesen können!

1. Wer sich mit Leichtbau den Hals bricht ist selber schuld, daher keine Haftung von mir 

2. Speichen- und Felgenbruch gebe ich nicht! Guckt dir alles in Ruhe an. Meistens passiert so was durch Äste/Bäume oder brutale Fahrweise im Gelände und kann immer passieren, sind eben keine DEEMAX 

3. Für den Freilauf gebe ich 3 Monate Garantie , aber nicht wenn durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch, wie zum Beispiel Dampfstrahler  oder Tauchen  in künstlichen Gewässern (Dreck oder Wasser in den Freilauflauf gelangt ist)

4. Lagergarantie (Porto und Lagerkosten übernehme ich, 3 Monate nach Kauf, Dauer der Instandsetzung kann ich nicht sagen) FRM ist ja auch bei den Cupveranstaltungen

5. Noch Fragen?

Ich benötige nämlich für eines meiner Trainingsräder ein neuen LRS und diverse E-Teile.

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2007)

Michael ich hab dir eine SMS geschrieben


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. März 2007)

gucke gleich aufs Handy-gemacht

Ferien habe ich Mittwoch, aber was heißt das schon. In den Ferien fahre ich eher weniger Rad als sonst, da die Kinder ja den ganzen Tag da sind

du bekommst ja auch noch Geld für 3 mal Blutwäsche wann kann ich die 3 Kisten epo holen hahaha


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2007)

OK, Montag Abend !

Ohje die Kisten, geht klar, allerdings ist mein Kontakt nach Spanien abgebrochen.
Ist jetzt alles aus Usbekistan, du weist schon, Tundrahörnchen Urin.


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. März 2007)

Wie Usbekistan? Du hattest gesagt das wäre Blut von tasmanischen KänguruhFöthen, welches von nepalesischen Eunuchen in einer Höhe von 8600 m kaltgeschleudert und mit dem Urinselbiger veredelt worden ist!

Achso hier noch etwas habe dem Scharping und dem BDR aml wieder ne mail geschickt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mich verwundern die wiederholten Äußerungen von Herrn Scharping als Präsident des BDR doch sehr. Auch im folgenden Artikel http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=11041 spricht er zum wiederholten Male vom Plan den Radsport in den Schulsport zu integrieren. Ich bin längst einen Schritt weiter, und habe Radsport in Kombination mit Technik sogar als selbstständiges Schulfach mit Hauptfachstatus an meiner Schule (eine IGS) eingeführt.

Leider hat er,obwohl er davon weiß, nichts für die Förderung getan, als ich ihn um Unterstützung bat? Darüber bin ich enttäuscht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2007)

Was liegt denn in den Nächsten Tagen an ???
Ist was am Samstag, wird Zeit das wir wieder Regelmäßig Samstags unsere Purevelo Touren fahren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2007)

Coole Sache  ich bin gerade vom Team für RuKöln aufgestellt worden.


----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2007)

Fährt ihr auch die 100 ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2007)

Ja, klar.
Somit werde ich doch nicht in Ruppi laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2007)

Joa super... freu ich mich 
Schon drei Windecker die auf der 100 starten...unsere Gemeinde hat ja doch ne Perspektive 
Naja..will ich mal nur hoffen ,dass ich meine Vorjahreszeit halten bzw. verbessern kann 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2007)

Bei so einem großen Starterfeld kann alles sein.
Kommt auf die Gruppe an in der du dich befindest.
Ich nutze das als Training unter Wettkampfbelastung.


----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2007)

Joa  ,ich nutz das ebenfalls als training für die zwei BuLi rennen die ich mitfahr. 
Außerdem brauch ich eh nich auf Altersklasse zu fahren ,werde vermutlich eh wieder der jüngste Starter sein ... werde mich also nach der Gesamtwertung richten ... Top 100 wär nich schlecht... letztes Jahr war ich so um Platz 170 gelandet ( hatte aber auch ne Woche vorher Grippe ,drum weiss ich nich wieviel da noch mehr drin gewesen wär) , aber ich kann mich halt dieses Jahr nich sogut einschätzen..mit den ganzen Pausen in der Vorbreitung  und den nicht überzeugenden Leistungen in Koblenz (Erkältung) und Oelde (Kurbel).

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2007)

Interessant wird auch sein wie ich mit meinem Cross Rad dort schlagen werde Aber natürlich mit Straßen Bereifung 
Wer ist denn noch aus Windeck ?

*@ Bonne*  Was gibts neues von Heute ??


----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2007)

Der Frank aus Schladern fährt auch noch mit.Bin mal gespannt wie er sich schlägt.
Kommst du am Samstag zur Saisoneröffnung? 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2007)

Ja, ich komme, muß mich mal sehen lassen.

Aber jetzt ES GIBT 2007 KEINEN P-WEG MARATHON    

Was ist das denn




 Beach9025.03.2007Radfahren (sonne tanken)5 min (00:05 h)026.03.2007 22:31 
Dann aber bitte 14 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (29. März 2007)

fourriders in der Hassel

war ne schöne tour heute

besonders Steinbruch und hans-peters downhill waren mir dem Freerider klasse


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Ich war mit dem Rennrad unterwegs (Cross) War auch nett, aber nur Rekom. 
Ich werde Bob gleich mal unsere Daten schicken vieleicht kann er damit schon mal was Anfangen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. März 2007)

gute idee


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Habe schon eine Antwort.
Man freut sich auf uns. Schick ich dir mal.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. März 2007)

Ist jetzt Morgen Saisoneröffnung oder nicht ??


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. März 2007)

Also ich möchte morgen nichts anstengendes Machen. Wenn dann entscheide ich kurzfristig. Sind ja am Sonntag schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs. (Fritte mit Friknadel spezial   

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (30. März 2007)

Joa doch ,meines Wissens nach is morgen Saisoneröffnung


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. März 2007)

hi Max,

wären die FRMs was für dich?


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. März 2007)

Die Laufräder. Der fährt die doch Kaputt. 

Um 14.00 Uhr ist morgen treffen in Rosbach Berliner Platz.

Ich will Fleisch Kroketten mit Pommes Special  Aber vor allem ein Gutes Rennen fahren.


----------



## Beach90 (30. März 2007)

Ne Danke Bonne , is mir dann doch was zu heikel die Sache.

Uiii..Pierre...das wird en hartes Rennen   ,wobei die Sprintentscheidungen ja doch ne relativ offene Sache sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (2. April 2007)

@Max: Ja ist klar, dass die Leichtbauräder nichts für deine Fahrtechnik sind  Oder was meinst du? 

Wenn es interessiert der Bericht zu Holland.

http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/sponsoring_berichte.php?tid=19&bid=290

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2007)

Ich wurde 7. der Master30+
War echt gut dort, tolles Rennen, Strecke. 
Schade nur das ich nicht mitbekommen habe das unser Rennen verkürtzt wurde, aber der Trainingseffekt zählt.
Heute nur REKOM.​


----------



## Beach90 (2. April 2007)

.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2007)

Nicht viel los hier.


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. April 2007)

???? Meinst du mich?

Ja, ist schon etwas stil hier. Aber dafür scheint ja die Sonne also raus und biken. Am Wochenend ebahe ich Besuch. Pierre & MAX, ich möchte auch nach KÖLN


----------



## Beach90 (6. April 2007)

Ja Bonne ,ich meinte dich , ich brauch mir im moment nicht auch noch anhören wie schlecht angeblich meine Fahrtechnik wäre,nur weil diese Ultraleichtbaukacke eh nix aushält. Habe im moment Zuhause genug Chaos ,da mein Vater verstorben ist.

Frohe Ostern noch,
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2007)

http://www.sportograf.de/jpg.php?e=gallerie/070409_rund_um_koeln/jm1210710.JPG
Schön war es gestern.
Hat Spaß gemacht, eine gute Vorbelastung für die kommenden Ziele.
2.48 Std 106 km guten 38ger Schnitt. 
http://www.sportograf.de/jpg.php?e=gallerie/070409_rund_um_koeln/GH1213623.JPG


ZUR TOUR AM WE.
Wir fahren mit der DB nach Siegburg, das heißt wir sind ca 10.15 erst da.
Von daher werde ich die Startzeit auch so legen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. April 2007)

Nach den Regeln des BDR ist C = B 

"1,2 oder 3 du musst dich entscheiden drei Lizenzen sind frei ..." so ähnlich lautet der Song aus einer bekannten Kinderrateserie.
Der BDR verwirrt sowohl die Veranstalter, als auch die Fahrern, die eine C-Lizenz gelöst haben. In einem Telefonat (10.04.2007) wurde mir dann gesagt, dass der Buchstabe nur für den Straßenradsport gilt, aber nicht für die MTB-Rennen, weil es 2007 keine C-Rennen mehr gibt . Ja ist klar, also kann man mit der C-Lizenz, die ja nur für die Straße gilt, MTB-Bundesliga fahren, oder Nein, das ist so nicht richtig, denn da steht ja C und in diesem Falle ist C gleich B und damit darf "nur" das Aufstiegsrennen bestritten werden. Also gibt es 2007 nur noch A/B-Rennen, wo die C-Fahrer mitfahren!  Das dann aber das offizielle Anmeldeformular 2007 des BDR eine C-Klasse ausweist, irritiert dann aber doch: http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltun....doc:confused: 

Also was wünscht Ihr euch beim Tune-FRM-Cup? Schreibt eure Meinungen unter ww.tune-frm-cup.de "Gästebuch" dazu. 

Euer Bonne


----------



## Postmann (10. April 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte dieses Jahr meine ersten CC Erfahrungen machen und dachte da natürlich an den tune FRM Cup.

Mal aus Eurer Fachsicht, sind die Strecken extrem schwer oder kann auch ich mithalten??  

Ne, mal ehrlich, gibt es eine Strecke, die technisch sehr anspruchsvoll (bzw. eher für Profis) ist? Wenn nicht, dann würd ich mich nämlich für den kompletten Cup anmelden.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. April 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich möchte dieses Jahr meine ersten CC Erfahrungen machen und dachte da natürlich an den tune FRM Cup.
> 
> ...



Kannst Dich komplett anmelden!


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. April 2007)

Genau  

Also ich kann den tune-frm-cup auch empfehlen


----------



## Beach90 (13. April 2007)

Soo..Münsingen is mir zuviel ,ich werde dort nich starten. Ich überlege aber zum "großen Treffen" zu kommen.
Wer kommt denn alles mit ?
Welchen zug nehmt ihr?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2007)

9.26 Uhr von Schladern.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. April 2007)

Hallo max,

meinst du uns damit? Also ich fahre morgen mit dem Auto nach Münsingen. Habe aber noch kein Bett für die Nacht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2007)

*@ Bonne.* 
Das "große treffen" ist eine Tour von Siegburg nach Windeck am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (13. April 2007)

Hä? wen soll ich womit meinen ???

@ Bonne : setz dich doch mal mit dem Jörg Meier in Verbindung , denn für mich ist ein Doppelzimmer gebucht ,vllt. kannst du dich ja mit einquatieren 

@ Pierre : Von wo fahrt ihr denn los in Siegburg?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2007)

Bahnhofsparkplatz. Keine Sorge, wir fahren doch zusammen hin, oder ?


----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2007)

Joa klar...die S 11 um halb 10 ,ne ?


----------



## Postmann (14. April 2007)

@Max, soll ich dir die Hefte mitbringen? Mußt sie dann aber schleppen!

@all kann jemand Schläuche mit franz. Ventil gebrauchen? Dann bring ich die mit.

Bis morgen
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2007)

@ Postmann : Ne lass ma , aber wenn du dein Auto am Bahnhof parkst oder sowas würde ich sie von dort auf der Rückfahrt mitnehmen. 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. April 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> @Max, soll ich dir die Hefte mitbringen? Mußt sie dann aber schleppen!
> 
> @all kann jemand Schläuche mit franz. Ventil gebrauchen? Dann bring ich die mit.
> 
> ...


 
Ich fahre nur LATEX Schläuche, aber der Marcel kann sie gebrauchen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. April 2007)

ich kann immer schläuche gebrauchen habe mir letztens noch SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO einen fetten nagel  eingefangen musste mir auf die tour noch welche kaufen


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. April 2007)

So, die Erkältung neigt sich dem Ende! Der Rotz kommt endlich raus 

Am Samstag geht es nach Belgien. Macht Ihr ne Tour?



Bonne


----------



## Redking (20. April 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ich kann immer schläuche gebrauchen habe mir letztens noch SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO einen fetten nagel  eingefangen musste mir auf die tour noch welche kaufen



Und erst auf der Tour . Da musstest Du dir einen leihen! 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. April 2007)

Jetzt gehts nach BELGIEN.  
Bonne ich schick dir heute abend eine SMS:

Wer da gefahren ist Springt auch von Hausdächer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. April 2007)

Viel Glück allesammt ... scheint ja ne grooooße Party zu werden


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. April 2007)

ja war richtig klasse, leider hat sich Felix Euteneuer die hand gebrochen.

Er lag an 5.  Stelle in der vorletzten Runde  

Ich war 12. Nach der Erkältung nicht schlecht, Meine Runenzeiten waren zum  . Gesund  wäre es wohl besser gelaufen ...wenn der Wörtchen wenn nicht wäre ...

@ Max :zur Fahrtechnik:  meine reicht für so einen Kurs auch gerade aus um sturzfrei runterzukommen, aber mehr nicht!!!! Meine Rückenmuskulatur auch nicht .... 
alle Ergebnisse hier: http://www.chronorace.be/web2/Files/519.pdf


----------



## Beach90 (22. April 2007)

Wow Pierre 57 ... nicht schlecht für nen Worldcup 

Uii..fürn Felix tut mir das leid...wird dann wohl nichmehr viel diese Saison...

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. April 2007)

Die Strecke ist der HAMMER. 
Einfach nur Geil, bei 1 von 10 eine ZEHN !!! 
Berge und Technik auf Höchster Ebene.
Nichts für Schwache Nerven, und dann alles mit Puls Anschlag.

Leider wurde unser Rennen mit dem Schnellsten Junior beendet ( die sind 7 min vor uns gestartet )
Ich hatte für die letzte Runde noch einige Fahrer in Reichweite.

Heute Damen und Herren Rennen war auch Super habe Tolle Filme und Fotos.
M.Milatz war bis kurz vor Schluß in der Top Ten. Die anderen Deutschen auch sehr Gut.

*@ Max. *Danke für die PM


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. April 2007)

So wars am Wochenende viele ergangen, mir nicht .






Der Start von uns. ( Masters) ca 130 Starter


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. April 2007)

@ max. Schotten ???
Sundern habe ich auch noch platz im Auto


----------



## Beach90 (25. April 2007)

Tach Pierre ,

also Sundern wollt ich ja BULI fahrn ... drum bringt mir dein Angebot leider wenig und wenn ich mich für den Marathon noch nachmelde wird mir das zu teuer (Spritgeld+Sartgel) ,aber wenn du mich mit nach Schotten und zurück nimmst , das wär Prima ,ansonsten hatte ich nämlich überlegt beim Thomas zu pennen und mit dem dahin zu fahrn ,aber dann muss ich irgendwie von Hachenburg nachhause kommen  ..ging ja nich anders als mit dem Bimmelbähnchen..drum fahr ich doch besser gleich mit dir hin und zurück.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. April 2007)

OK bist dabei.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. April 2007)

http://www.sportograf.de/jpg.php?e=gallerie/070428_MegaBike/JM143_0480.JPG
Also Sundern war mal wieder sehr gut.
1200 Starter und Sommer 28 Grad.
http://www.sportograf.de/jpg.php?e=gallerie/070428_MegaBike/EW143_0634.JPG

Ich fuhr die 57 km 1200 Hm in 1.59 Std. Platz 22 von 555. Und 13 in der AK Sen 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (2. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich war auch in Sundern, aber hab Dich gar nicht gesehen! Ich bin die kurze Runde gefahren und war mir meiner Zeit 1:20 zufrieden, aber irgendwie waren noch 80 Leute schneller als ich!! so ein Sch***!

Ansonsten war die Strecke etwas einfach gehalten und ich hab ein bisschen die Trails und knackigen Steigungen vermisst!

Ausserdem war es ätzend, die Kurzstrecken Fahrer sind am Ende gestartet und dann waren die ersten engen Kurven und Anstiege im Wald so voll wie die A3 zu Ferienbeginn!

@Pierre fährst Du eigentlich auch in Emmelshausen? Wenn ja, hast Du noch einen Platz im Auto frei!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Mai 2007)

Ja. Da fahre ich auch  .
Könnte gehen das du mit uns fährst, kläre ich ab.

Ich stand in Sundern vorne, 45 min in der Sonne. Aber lieber so, als wie in Holl. oder Belg. in den Hinteren Reihen, ich kenne die Staus.


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Mai 2007)

Hi Postman,

bist du schon beim Tune-FRM-Cup angemeldet?

Wenn nich, wird es Zeit. Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Mai 2007)

*@ Postmann.* Geht klar, damit ist das Auto voll.

*@ Bonne *Wenn er sich nicht zum Cup Anmeldet lasse ich ihn Zufuß nach Hause laufen.


----------



## Postmann (3. Mai 2007)

Ohh dann fahr ich mit dem eigenen Auto!!!  

Ne, hab mich noch nicht angemeldet, da es momentan terminliche Diskussionen zu Hause gibt. Ich bin nämlich die ersten 2 Oktober Wochen in Urlaub und daher kann ich nur 3 Rennen fahren, wobei ich noch mit meiner Frau diskutiere früher heim zu kommen um auf jeden Fall noch in Büchel dabei zu sein.

Aber ich werd mich auf jeden Fall für die ersten 3 Rennen anmelden, bin schon gespannt wie mein erstes CC Rennen verläuft, alles besser als 3. letzer wäre für mich ok!


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Mai 2007)

jörg fährt wohl in heubach

kann also bei euch mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Mai 2007)

4 Mann 4 Taschen 4 Räder.   4 Pokale ????
Aber das geht. .

Wann sollen wir bei dir sein ? Marcel fährt.


----------



## Postmann (3. Mai 2007)

*@Bonne + Max*, wie lief es eigentlich Sonntag in Sundern für Euch??

P.S. Hab mich für Betzdorf, Hamm und AK angemeldet, sollte ich in Büchel dabei sein können, melde ich mich vor Ort an. Freu mich schon drauf!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Mai 2007)

war am Gardasse 8. von 1100

ist gut gelaufen nicht ein Stau weder auf der Hinfahrt noch im Rennen

aber 1100 Höhenmeter an einem Stück ist die Hälle für uns Flachlandeier

aber in schotten sind es nur 700


----------



## BergFlo (3. Mai 2007)

Servus beinand,

@Bonne
1100 Hm am Stück ist doch grad mal was zum warmfahren  


Vielleicht schaff ich´s ja dieses Jahr wieder nach Hamm zum Rennen  

bis dann

Flo


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Mai 2007)

BergFlo schrieb:


> Servus beinand,
> 
> @Bonne
> 1100 Hm am Stück ist doch grad mal was zum warmfahren
> ...


 
Da können wir nur von Träumen . Unser höchster Punkt ist gerade mal 380 m über 00 m


----------



## Postmann (4. Mai 2007)

echt, mal so eine richtige Steigung mit 1 Stunde nur bergauf würd mich auch mal reizen. Aber im Juni bin ich 1 Woche in Bayern und hab auch mal ne Alpen Tour geplant!


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2007)

ABFAHRT SCHOTTEN :
7.15 Uhr bei mir in Dreisel, ( Beladen wenn möglich Samstag Abend )
7.30 Uhr in Hamm beim Bonne.
Wenn alles gut läuft sind wir um 9.30 Uhr da.


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut läuft sind wir um 9.30 Uhr da.



Vorausgesetzt Du bist diesmal nüchtern


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2007)

Danke


----------



## Delgado (4. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke



Gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergFlo (4. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Da können wir nur von Träumen . Unser höchster Punkt ist gerade mal 380 m über 00 m



Dann müßts halt mal bei mir vorbeischaun zum radelfahrn - i lass mir a was einfalln  

@Postmann
Wo nach Bayern fährst denn hin?

Erfolgreiches WE wünsch ich euch  

Flo


----------



## Beach90 (5. Mai 2007)

Tach Pierre , soll ich heute abend vorbeikommen , um das Radl schonmal ins Auto zu verstauen !?! Wann denn ?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich Egal. ca. 19 oder 20 Uhr


----------



## Beach90 (5. Mai 2007)

Kann ich das nicht auch morgen früh noch machen? 
meine Freundin is gerade hier ^^ da ist Zeit kostbar


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Mai 2007)

Dann sei aber bitte um 7 bei mir.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen sind zurück aus Schotten    ZWEITER PLATZ     (auf der 30 km strecke)für mich der erste Pokal bei einem Rennen mit mehr als 4 startern  
Schade Michael hatte einen platten  Max hat in seiner Klasse gewonnen der Pierre wurde neunter in seiner Klasse  und beim Hans Peter weiß ich noch nichts .(alles auf der 45 km strecke)  Schöne Veranstaltung so kann es weiter gehen


----------



## Redking (6. Mai 2007)

Und lebt mein Schlauch noch! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (6. Mai 2007)

Respekt


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2007)

Man kann es auch so sagen :
GESAMT
Bonne 14. in 1.44.27
Max 21. in 1.46.36
Pierre 27. in 1.48.04
HP 209. in 2.18.58
bei 450 Fahrern auf dere Mitteldistanz.

Marcel 3. in ?
bei ca 80 Fahrern auf der Kurz Strecke

Marcel mach weiter soFreut mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (6. Mai 2007)

Ja war doch super geil heute .... echtes Schottenwetter 

@ Pierre : Danke für´s Pic


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Mai 2007)

Für Marcel war es ein MEGARENNEN, das er nie vergessen wird-Super!!!!

Ich bin    

aber nach jeden tiefen Tal muss auch mal wieder ein Berg kommen.

Nächste Woche in Solingen könnte ich das Glück gut gebrauchen


----------



## Postmann (7. Mai 2007)

BergFlo schrieb:


> @Postmann
> Wo nach Bayern fährst denn hin?


 
Ich bin 1 Woche am Starnberger See, aber mache Sonntags eine Tour ins Reintal von Garmisch Partenkirchen aus!  


*@Marcel* HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH, echt geil!!!
*@Max* natürlöich auch Dir Glückwunsch!!

Das war ja alles in allem ein echt erfolgreiches Wochenende für Euch in Schotten!


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Für Marcel war es ein MEGARENNEN, das er nie vergessen wird-Super!!!!
> 
> 
> Nächste Woche in Solingen könnte ich das Glück gut gebrauchen


Ich auch. 
Ich bin gespannt wie es bei mir jetzt bei den Kurzen Schnellen Rennnen läuft.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2007)

War das das letzte Trockene Rennen dieses Jahr ??? 
Endlich Regen !!


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Mai 2007)

Jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich MTB Fahrer geworden bin und nicht Rennradler. 
Nass, Dreckig, Schlamm  , so muß es sein !!! 


Leider brauchte ich heute meine AirGun, dank Racing Ralph .

*@ Bonne* Das Wetter und Solingen, das wird Lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (9. Mai 2007)

Ist  wer von euch in letzter Zeit durch Krahwinkel gefahren ?


----------



## Beach90 (10. Mai 2007)

hab wieder nix gewonnen  ...dafÃ¼r aber der Bonne ... adidas zeugs fÃ¼r 500 â¬  glÃ¼ckwunsch... 

..wenn du bald ein paar adidas t-shirts zuviel hast ... 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Mai 2007)

Pierr ist ja schneller als die BILD  

mach dir mal keine Hoffnung. Sicher kommen da Sachen in XXXXXXXs oder XXXXXXXXXL in grau oder rosa.

Ich freue mich lieber erst, wenn ich sehe was es ist, sonst ist die Enttäuschung nur groß. Aber hoffen tue ich natürlich, dass da was brauchbares oder verkaufbares drin ist.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Pierr ist ja schneller als die BILD


 
Ich hab nichts bekanntgegeben 
Grüße PIERRE


----------



## Beach90 (10. Mai 2007)

Hä? gehts noch um´s Gewinnspiel ,oder ist das wieder ein Insider von euch?


----------



## Beach90 (10. Mai 2007)

*JUIPIIIEEEE JUBEL JABEL JIBEL DAI *

Mein Radl kommt morgen


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Mai 2007)

Hi Max,

hast du da auch mitgemacht und eine mail bekommen? das wusste ich ja nicht, daher dachte ich pierre hätte dich informiert.

Also kein Insider


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Mai 2007)

Was war das den für ein Projekt, ich dachte es geht um Schul AGs.
Max, wie hast du dich den Beworben.

Max, wann fährst du das neue Bike.

*@ Postmann. *Ich würde mich freuen wenn das Klappt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2007)

Wer die dicksten Eier hat


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, dann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. Mai 2007)

Ne ,hab da auch mitgemacht.. war halt so en Gewinnspiel im Netz...die wollten Krams wissen wegen MTB Veranstaltungen.

Das neue Bike rennt wie Sau 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2007)

endlich mal wieder gewonnen 
Leadertrikot 
Landesmeister 
=>> zweimal Pommes mayo mit Currywurst 
und auch nicht geblitzt worden


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2007)

He, und ein Eis. 

Halt mich auf dem Laufenden mit Donnerstag.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2007)

Michael davon habe ich dir Erzählt:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=474724#post474724


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2007)

Ich habe noch immer ein Eigenartiges Gefühl in meinen Oberschenkelm.  Und beim Start mach ich immer was Falsch
Am Donnerstag soll es ohne Ende regnen, das ist nicht so Toll.


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Mai 2007)

12.8.2007

Guckst du hier: http://www.abavent.com/anmeldeservice/zellmtb2007/reg_persdata.php?cat=2

Habe mich für die 60er angemeldet


----------



## Postmann (16. Mai 2007)

Na, das in Zell klingt doch gut!! Da Nutscheid ja ausfällt!!

Habe ich übrigens schon erwähnt, dass ich auch bei Rund Um Köln mitgefahren bin?





Es gibt doch glatt noch einen Michael Wendeler, der Rad fährt!!

Und das Beste ist, der wohnt in Overath und startet auch am Sonntag in Emmelshausen!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Es gibt doch glatt noch einen Michael Wendeler, der Rad fährt!!
> 
> Und das Beste ist, der wohnt in Overath und startet auch am Sonntag in Emmelshausen!!


 
Du weist ja was das heißt.
Der muß hinter dir sein am Sonntag. 

Zell, mal sehen. Ist ja noch Zeit.

Aber sagt mal: Was ist das für ein Wetter ???


----------



## Postmann (16. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Du weist ja was das heißt.
> Der muß hinter dir sein am Sonntag.


 
Das denk ich auch!

und wenn nicht, druck ich mir einfach seine Urkunde aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2007)

*@ deerk.  *Die Reba ist wieder da   Kann ich sie dir Samstag bringen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Mai 2007)

Heute war es im Steinbruch trocken 

alles andere war fangopackung  

Bekond wird sicher auch matschig, daher werde ich hardtail mit starrgabel fahren,oder was meinst du Pierre?

Bonne

Warum war Max nicht in Solingen?


----------



## Beach90 (17. Mai 2007)

Hatte keine Lust


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Heute war es im Steinbruch trocken
> 
> alles andere war fangopackung
> 
> ...




Bonne fahre wieder mit deinen Freerider, alles andere wäre für dich und die anderen sehr langweilig.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Bekond wird sicher auch matschig, daher werde ich hardtail mit starrgabel fahren,oder was meinst du Pierre?
> 
> Bonne


 
Gute Wahl, Federgabel muß nicht sein.
Gabelschaft: Keine ahnung was mich da geritten hat. Aber die Gabelkrone, da habe ich nichts mit zutun.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Mai 2007)

*@ Deerk-Max:* 
e-mail gesehen ?
kein interesse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (23. Mai 2007)

Interesse aber hab im moment nix flüssig


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Interesse aber hab im moment nix flüssig



Hätte da 'nen kleinen Job für Dich


----------



## Solanum (24. Mai 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hätte da 'nen kleinen Job für Dich




lass mich raten.... RASENMÄHEN    ???


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2007)

Solanum schrieb:


> lass mich raten.... RASENMÄHEN    ???




... das auch ...


----------



## Beach90 (24. Mai 2007)

...ach..hast du etwa was flüssiges für mich ?


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2007)

Pornorapper oder was?

Hier mal wieder was bikemäßiges:

Tune-FRM-Cup: Änderung der Ausschreibung

Tageswertung für Senioren 2 Lizenzklasse wird eingerichtet

Nachdem sich nun doch mehrere (lizenzierte/lizensierte) Senioren 2 Fahrer für das Auftaktrennen in Betzdorf gemeldet haben, wird eine Senioren 2 Tageswertung eingeführt.

Besonders erfreulich sind die weiter gestiegenen Starterzahlen in den Jugendklassen. Kein Wunder, denn alle ausrichtenden Vereine der Serie engagieren sich sehr in dieser Altergruppe. Besondere Erwähnung verdienen hier Jörg Meyer, Dirk Traupe, Peter Meinung (alle Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf), Frank-Uwe Gastall und Michael Ertel (Westerwälder Radsportfreunde), Paul Volkelt und Fam. Simon (SV Büchel) und Michael Bonnekessel (MTG-AG IGS Hamm). Aber auch viele Eltern, die die Jugendwarte und Trainer unterstützen tragen zur erfolgreichen Verbreitung des "Bike-Virus" in der Region bei.

Also auf nach Betzdorf zum Tune-FRM-Cup. Der MTB-Rennserie von Biker für Biker. Einzelstarter können  übrigens bis 1 Stunde vor Rennbeginn im Rennbüro nachmelden.

Euer Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2007)

Hurra Hurra

alles ist im Moment wunderbar. ICh bin einfach nur happy.

Warum konnte Max nicht starten? Krank?


----------



## Beach90 (29. Mai 2007)

Bin momentan nicht Krankenversichert... drum durfte ich nich. 
Schade...wär sicher gut vorne mitgefahren. 

Was issn so wunderbar? 

wwTV rockt 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2007)

Wenn es dich interessiert:

http://www.frmbike.de/catalog/sponsoring_berichte.php?tid=19&bid=302

Läuft eben 

Leider hat alles ein Ende, aber im Moment läuft es eben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra
> 
> alles ist im Moment wunderbar. ICh bin einfach nur happy.


 
Das kann ich nicht behaupten. 
Absolutes Formtief, Beine und vom Kopf geht nichts seit 10 Tagen. 
Willingen würde ich am liebsten absagen.
Nach Willingen bin ich einige Tage in Holland, danach gehts mir vieleicht besser. Die nächsten Tage geht nur RR, ich habe 3 Rippen geprellt, da merkt man jeden Kiesel .


Das einzige Positive ist mein neuer Sponsor, MAXIMIZE,am Freitag kommt meine erste Bestellung und ein Grosser Karton Extras.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (30. Mai 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Willingen würde ich am liebsten absagen.




kannst Dich ja in unseren Windschatten hängen  
Max kennt das auch schon  

Solanum und ich werden mit Tandem auf die lange Strecke gehen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Beach90 (30. Mai 2007)

Jo Bonne...das is doch mal was, endlich mal wieder ein Hattrick 

Ein großer Karton extras aus Belgien ... was auch noch positiv ist ...  

Ich werde mich auch am Sonntag in Willingen  rumtreiben , die Betzi´s haben nen ganzen Bus gechartert 

Max

Edit : öhm Pierre : Haste eigentlich noch deine goldenen Flaschenhalter zuhause umfliegen ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Edit : öhm Pierre : Haste eigentlich noch deine goldenen Flaschenhalter zuhause umfliegen ?


 
Ja.


----------



## Beach90 (30. Mai 2007)

verkäuflich?


----------



## Beach90 (30. Mai 2007)

???


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Mai 2007)

Wo hast du das gefunden? Der Dirk hat das als Kopie im Laden "hängen".

Ich fahre da mit, wenn ich Zeit habe. Ist aber eher ne Quassel und Rekomtour auf breeeeiiiiiiiiittttttteeeeennnnn Wwwweeeeeegggeeeeeennnnnnn.

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (30. Mai 2007)

bei mtb-windeck.de hatte ich es gefunden.
Hatte mich nur gewundert , da ich noch nie was von gehört hab und ja eigentlich jedes MTB gedöns nicht am Bonne vorbeigeht ,drum lag der Gedanke auch Nah , der Bonne steckt drin. 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> verkäuflich?


Ich denke wir werden uns einig.



Am 07.06 fahre ich auch eventuell mit.
Da gibts eine Uphill Wertung


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2007)

So. Morgen früh gehts nach Willingen , meine Rippen sind zwar nicht OK aber egal. Bis Sonntag ist ja noch.

*Postmann: *kannst ja Montag Abend vorbei kommen wenn du Zeit hast.MAXIMIZE ist da. Gibt auch einen Kaffee, kannst auch deine Familie mitbringen.

Damit es keiner falsch versteht:


An Fronleichnam die Uphillwertung ist: Gemeinsam am Höchsten Punkt anzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Juni 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> .. Uphillwertung ist: Gemeinsam am Höchsten Punkt anzukommen.





.. also gemeinsam zum Höhepunkt?


----------



## Delgado (4. Juni 2007)

@ pierre, hast Du auch kein Ergebnis in Willingen bekommen?

Da sitz ich mir 140 km den A r s c h platt und dann sowas .... 


Oder bin ich blind? 

Startnummer 1315


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mein Ergebniss :
Als ca. 45. am Diemelsse an der Verpflegung ausgestiegen, 
es ist nicht wirklich schlau  mit einer Angebrochenen Rippe Marathon zu fahren. 
Beine waren gut,aber die Schmerzen waren nach einer Stunde nicht mehr zuertragen. Ich wäre ca. mit 2.12 Std im Ziel gewessen, wahrscheinlich.
Bei mir war aber eh der PR Termin mit FOCUS wichtiger, von daher halb so schlimm.


----------



## Beach90 (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo  Pierre ,Marcel etc.

Gibt es eine Mitfahrmöglichkeit für mich am Samstag zum Saalhausen Marathon? 

Gruß Max

@ Pierre : Endlich mal ne vernünftige Signatur


----------



## Beach90 (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo?


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Was?

Tut mir leid max ich fahre Sonntag nur nach Saalhausen.

In Haltern habe ich 10 Rennen gleichzeitig erlebt.

1. Dämpferbruch 
2. Sprint per pedes zu Start-Ziel 
3. Leihrad von Berg-Bikes aber 19 Zoll bekommen(danke dafür) 
4. Bremsen waren anderesrum als bei mir montiert (rechts-links) 
5. 2 mal veran-> Sturz 
6. Hitze- oder Ozankollaps konnte nur stand by fahren um die Gesamtführung zu Retten 
13 Punkte habe ich zum Glück noch...  

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (11. Juni 2007)

Okay.... kann mich Sonntags wer mitnehmen ? 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Juni 2007)

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall 2 Räder mit!!!! Nur den Notfall.

Ich habe noch keine Nachricht von Jörg und der hat schon meine Zusage, dass ich ihn mitnehme. aber wenn der mit seinem Vater fährt kannste bei mir mitfahren.
Ich hoffe das ist erst mal ok so für dich.
Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (12. Juni 2007)

Joa Prima , danke auf jeden Fall fürs Angebot. Wie siehts denn mit dem Pierre aus?

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Juni 2007)

der hat mir heute nachmittag auch ne mail geschrieben, dass er ein MFG nach Saalhausen sucht 

Ich denke der Marcel fährt dann am besten von Dreisel in Pierre/Danielas Auto, oder?

Ich habe im Moment in dieser Reihenfolge zugesagt.
Jörg hat zuerst gefragt dann max dann pierre

ICh glaub ich werde bekloppt


----------



## Beach90 (12. Juni 2007)

Also soweit ich weiss, fährt Marcel nicht mit,weil Miriam Abi-Ball hat.

Oder mit allen 4 Leuten in Pierre´s Auto ???

Dann ist wenigstens der Sprit günstig  ,wobei der ja im moment eh sehr billig ist


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Juni 2007)

Also,
Jörg sitzt bei mir im Auto.
Ich fahre um 9,30 bei mir ab.
Ich hatte Max zusagsagt,  Pierre will auch, daher klappt das nicht.

Ihr solltet Marcel überreden/überzeugen zu fahren.
Max du müsstest gucken, wie du zu mir kommst!

Steck aber wegen Pierre jetzt etwas in der Zwickmühle

Bonne


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Also,
> Jörg sitzt bei mir im Auto.
> Ich fahre um 9,30 bei mir ab.
> Ich hatte Max zusagsagt,  Pierre will auch, daher klappt das nicht.
> ...



Ähnliche Probleme hab ich auch immer ..


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Juni 2007)

Jetzt hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht ...

Wer von euch (Max und Pierre) kann den besser einen Golfball durch einen Gartenschlauch saugen 

Der es besser kann fährt mit ...


----------



## Delgado (15. Juni 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht ...
> 
> Wer von euch (Max und Pierre) kann den besser einen Golfball durch einen Gartenschlauch saugen
> 
> Der es besser kann fährt mit ...



Na also, geht doch  

Max ist gestern übrigens schwer nass geworden in Waldbröl  

Zu mir ins Auto wollte er aber dann doch nicht


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Juni 2007)

Ich war gestern auch mit den AG-Kindern unterweges und bin abgesoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (15. Juni 2007)

hier im Westen des RSK ist es staub trocken.


----------



## Beach90 (15. Juni 2007)

Joa..gestern gabs bei uns "Wasserspielchen" ... richig geiler Platzregen  

@ Delgado : Ich bin jetzt auch in die 12 versetzt ... das wird doch nochwas mit dem ABI


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juni 2007)

BACK FROM HOLLAND.
Bin wieder da. 

Fahre Sonntag mit Daniela nach Saalhausen.

Mein Rippenbruch ist 50/50 ausgeheilt, das heißt ich werde Starten, aber nur um nicht aus der Gesamtwertung zufallen. 
Nächste Woche ist LVM, das ist wichtig.

Holland war gut, seid Dienstag sitzte ich wieder auf dem Rad , bin auch wieder auf dem Saugeilen Trail gewesen ( 6 km !  ), sonst Straße. Und ich bin immer Trocken geblieben.


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Juni 2007)

Hi Pierre,
kannst du dann Max mitnehmen?

Bei mir ist es etwas eng, da ich zur Vorsicht lieber 2 Räder mitnehmem werde.

Morgen ist Grundschulfest das ich keine Zeit habe zum Biken.


----------



## Beach90 (16. Juni 2007)

@ Pierre: Dann bin ich morgen pünktlich auf der Matte


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juni 2007)

OK 8.30 Uhr, 
Marcel scheint wohl nicht mitzufahren. Hat sich nicht gemeldet bei mir.


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> @ Delgado : Ich bin jetzt auch in die 12 versetzt ... das wird doch nochwas mit dem ABI



Super  

Wenn Du willst kann ich Dir mal Nachhilfe geben.
Was hast Du für Abi-Fächer?

Ich hatte Französisch, Bio, Deutsch, Geschichte.

Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2007)

Das Bild sieht besser aus, als wie meine Leistug war. 
Aber es geht wieder aufwärts. Fast schmerzfrei. Ein richtiges hoch werde ich aber im Herbst erst haben.
Ich werde gleich mal nach AK fahren und mir die Strecke angucken, wenn ich sie finde. 
*@ Postmann.* Alles klar bei dir ???


----------



## Postmann (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin wieder im Land, zurück aus Bayern. war letzten Sonntag für ne Tour in den Alpen, es war einfach geil!!! erst ewig langer Aufstieg (knapp 1100 HM am Stück!) und dann geile Trails erst rauf und dann RUNTER!!  

Hier ein paar Fotos.











Mehr Fotos findet Ihr in meiner Gallery.

Gruß
Micha

P.S. Maximize hat mich unterwegs super versorgt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (18. Juni 2007)

Wo in AK findet eigentlich am Sonntag der 2. Lauf zum TFC statt?

Ich hab nirgends eine Wegbeschreibung finden können.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Wo in AK findet eigentlich am Sonntag der 2. Lauf zum TFC statt?
> 
> Ich hab nirgends eine Wegbeschreibung finden können.
> 
> ...


AK raus Richtung Puderbach-Fluterschen. Dann in Almersbach links Richtung Eichenhahn, da irgendwo im Wald
Feine Location dort, nette Trails.


----------



## Beach90 (18. Juni 2007)

Puh... war anstregend gestern. Aber mit besserer Vorbereitung und einen Abend vorher ohne Pogo und Headbangen wirds wohl nächste Woche bei mir besser laufen 

@ Delgado : Meine LK´s werden Sowi und Deutsch dann drittes Abifach Mathe oder Bio und als viertes Spanisch.

@ Pierre : Haste schon nen Plan wann du zur Strecke fährst ??

Gruß Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2007)

Ich war heute mal da, 
so allgemein, aber nicht auf der Strecke. 
Sollen und dürfen wir ja nicht, und da hallte ich mich natürlich dran


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Juni 2007)

Hi,
also erstmal das Rennen ist *SAMSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

War heute auch in AK da und habe gesucht und die geplante Strecke auch gefunden!!Da wo gemäht war, wo Markierungspfeile waren....
Sieht nach Waldautobahn aus (Sorry, wenn das jetzt einer aus AK liest, aber das isse bis jetzt)

Habe aber mit Jügen J. telefoniert und um den Einbau eines zusätzlichen Trails gebeten. Dieser ist aber nur für das Hauptrennen, wenn die ihn überhaupt kriegen.

Das letzte Wort hat der Waldbesitzer! So ist das eben. In Pracht haben wir auch etwas Schwierigkeiten ... mit Geld lässt sich das hoffentlich regeln, geht ja sonst auch. 
Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2007)

Ich habe do oben einige Trails gesehen und gefahren. Ich dachte die werden miteingebaut.  
Bleibt halt mehr Kraft für Sonntag übrig, ist auch gut so.
Trotzdem werde ich die Woche nochmal hoch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (19. Juni 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hi,
> also erstmal das Rennen ist *SAMSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 
Oh, gut das Du es sagst, ich hatte mir irgendwie Sonntag in den Kalender geschrieben. Aber Samstag gefällt mir auch besser!!!

Bis Samstag
Micha


----------



## Redking (19. Juni 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin wieder im Land, zurück aus Bayern. war letzten Sonntag für ne Tour in den Alpen, es war einfach geil!!! erst ewig langer Aufstieg (knapp 1100 HM am Stück!) und dann geile Trails erst rauf und dann RUNTER!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Mchael, das sieht schwer nach dem Reintal aus. 
Oh dann hattest du echt Spaß. 

Grüße
Klaus

PS. Heute werden Windecks Wälder unsichergemacht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> PS. Heute werden Windecks Wälder unsichergemacht!


 
Wann, Wo, .................


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2007)

*@ Max.* Was ist mit Sonntag ??? Willst du bei uns mitfahren ?

*@Bonne.* Fahr mit !!!!  

*@Redking.* Wie wars im Windeckerländschen


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2007)

@Max Danke, dass du mich am Tractodownhill vorebigelassen hast und deine eigener Konkurrent so einen Vorteil bekommen hat.

Mit Sonntag muss ich erst checken, was geht. Bin ja Samstag schon den ganzen Tag nicht da!!


----------



## Redking (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo Pierre,

Wann wo als du es geschrieben hattest waren wir schon unterwegs 
Außerdem waren wir langsam also nichts für dich! 

Und es war wie immer schön! 










Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2007)

Was schleppst Du da im Rucksack mit Dir rum?

Essen für eine Woche?
DIMB Flyer?
Ersatzklamotten?
Klappwerkbank und Ersatzrad?


----------



## Beach90 (20. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen , 

also erstmal : ICH HAB FERIEN   

@ Pierre : Werde wohl mit dem Thomas Welters runterfahren , wird mir echt zu teuer sonst ... und zu spät  

@ Bonne : Kein Problem , an dem Tag lief eh nix bei mir ... du hattest in Schotten ja auch eine Pedalumdrehung ausgelassen ,damit ich ein wenig lutschen konnte bei dir  Außerdem wusste ich ja ,dass du auf der Flucht vor den Rosi´s warst 


Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Juni 2007)

Mensch Max, wenn du was von Lutschen schreibst, wird Delgado wieder hellhörig und lässt hier seinen Gedanken freien Lauf ....


----------



## Postmann (21. Juni 2007)

Sch***e es sieht so aus, als ob ich am Samstag nur als Zuschauer nach AK komme, denn ich hab mir gestern einen Nerv im Landenwirbelbereich engeklemmt und kann mich kaum bewegen.   

Wenn es dann am Samstag auch noch kalt ist und regnet, wird das noch schlimmer, bzw. mein Orthopäde meinte ich sollte sowieso mindestens 1 Woche nicht auf dem Rad sitzen!!    

Mal schauen wie es am Samstag ist. 

Bis dann
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> mein Orthopäde meinte ich sollte sowieso mindestens 1 Woche nicht auf dem Rad sitzen!!
> 
> Bis dann
> Micha


 
Hilfe. Sch...
Das hist die Höchststrafe.   

Dann mal gute Besserung. Bis Samstag.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2007)

Bei dem Schönen Wetter  gucken wir Video. 
http://www.bike2b.de/540-Bike_Crashes-,e_75440,r_8717.htm

So konnte es am WE lustig werden, 
in AK ist viel, sehr viel, Wiese zufahren.
Bei so einem Wetter immer wieder eine Katastrophe.
Und Niederlinxweiler wird ebenso eine Schlammschlacht  .


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Juni 2007)

Aussichten fürs WE:  
http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_3.htm
http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_1.htm
http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_2.htm
http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_4.htm
http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_5.htm


----------



## Becci (22. Juni 2007)

sorry wenn ich hier einfach mal so reinschreib...



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> in AK ist viel, sehr viel, Wiese zufahren.



flach?hoch?runter?oder alles zusammen?
und vor allem wie siehts derzeit dort aus???

gruß
becci


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Juni 2007)

Mittwoch war es noch ganz OK, aber nach dem Regen gestern .
Die Strecke : 
Kommt darauf an ob man einen Vorschlag von uns ( Bonne und mir ) angenommen hat und auch konnte. 
Ansonsten lange Startgerade auf Teer ,ansteigend, dann 2 Km auf Wiese fast flach, Trail ins Tal,flache Passage,  300 m lange Rampe ( je nach Wetter Laufpassage ) Uphill, lange Matschige Abfahrt nicht besonders Steil, flache Passage, Uphill Trail ohne Wurzeln, Schotter Teer Abfahrt ins Ziel.

Vieleicht kommt eine Wurzeltrail Abfahrt und ein Uphill hinzu, um die lange Gerade am Anfang zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Becci (22. Juni 2007)

danke!
hört sich schonmal danach an als würd ich da ganz gut durchkommen mit den schlappen die drauf sind  

dann sag ich mal bis morgen!


----------



## Beach90 (22. Juni 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Aussichten fürs WE:
> http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_3.htm
> http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_1.htm
> http://www.tds.ch/slideshow/radsport/20070621/11078/photo_2.htm
> ...



Uiiii... wo war das denn ? Tds ?
Sieht ja äußerst amüsant aus 

Freu mich schon auf´s WE 

Bis morgen, 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juni 2007)

In Pracht werden es 25 Grad und Sonne, wehe nicht


----------



## Postmann (24. Juni 2007)

Na, das hoffe  ich doch auch, dass es in Pracht warm und trocken wird!!

Besteht übrigens die Möglichkeit, die Strecke bis dahin mal abzufahren?? Ich denke mal, dass ich bis nächstes Wochenende wieder auf dem Rad sitzen kann!! Ich habe dann auch in der Woche vom 02. - 06.07. Urlaub und wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat wäre es super, wenn wir dann mal in Pracht fahren könnten!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juni 2007)

ab 1.7 soll se stehen. bin selber aber bis zum4.7 auf klassenfahrt und werde dann ab dem 5.7 täglich dort sein und meine Runden drehen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Juni 2007)

Strecke steht am Sportplatz angeschlagen...gilt diese oder ändert sich das noch???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Juni 2007)

Zitat von Freitag:
Vieleicht kommt eine Wurzeltrail Abfahrt und ein Uphill hinzu, um die lange Gerade am Anfang zu unterbrechen

@Pierre: vielleicht besser nicht???

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Juni 2007)

welche lange Gerade??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Juni 2007)

Zitat Pierre von Freitag... 

Bin halt ne Chat-Niete.

Auf der langen Geraden sprang wenigstens kein Baum auf die Strecke.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2007)

Wieso gute Besserung, Pierre?
Wieso hab ich Max und Marcel nicht gesehen?

U. A. w. g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Tzzz..dann mach die Augen auf ! Hab dich angefeuert ,du alter Mann 

Niederlinxweiler hat ne sympatische Stecke ,leider is ne Stunde Renndauer zu wenig 

Max


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Ich schaue gerade in meinem Terminkalender und finde größere Löcher vor 

Also :

Juli :
15. TFC Pracht
21. BZF Grafschaft
28. BULI St.Märgen

August:
25. MA Grafschaft
26. BIA Altenkirchen

September:
1. EZF Altenkirchen
9. CC NRW CUP Wickede
22. MA Oppenhausen
23. MA St. Ingbert

Oktober :
6. TFC Herdorf
7. MA Langenberg
13. TFC Büchel
14. MA Büchel

Könnte jemand mal ein wenig ergänzen für die Sommermonate !?!


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich schaue gerade in meinem Terminkalender und finde größere Löcher vor
> 
> Also :
> 
> ...



14.-22. Juli Trans Alp Callenge mit mir   
Jeden Tag 100 km und 3500 HM.

Abends gibt's dann das etwas andere Trainingsprogramm.


Apropos anfeuern .... Hasse Haare ab?


----------



## Solanum (25. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> 14.-22. Juli Trans Alp Callenge mit mir ......




 ....und mir!

auja!! komm mit Max!  ist auch nicht teuer! 

S lanum


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2007)

Wir machen Dich da zum Mann ..... oder tot


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Zeit hätte ich schon  aber startplätze ? 

Matte is noch auf´m Kopp


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieso gute Besserung, Pierre?
> .


 
Weil ich in AK mit einem Baum Vollkontakt gemacht habe  Er war auch Stärker.Helm in zwei, Schulter und Brustbein gestaucht und eine Dicke Beule an der Stirn.
Ich habe das Radfahren wohl verlernt.

Am Sonntag bin ich in Niederlinxweiler ( SüdWest Deutsche Meisterschaft )gefahren, Bergab langsamer als meine Tochter, dafür war aber niemand so schnell Bergauf wie ich.
Somit, wie 2006, 3. der Rheinland Pfalz Meisterschaft.


Wer ist anfänger64 ???
*@ Max.* Ich glaub ich hab noch ein Paar Termine, später mehr.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Glückwunsch Pierre  

Übrigends : Heute abend von der SWD in Niederlinxweiler *Treffpunkt Sport 18.15-18.45 Uhr* im *SR*

Anfaenger64 ist sicher der , der immer mit nem blauen Nerve XC 4 aus 2004 hier durch die Gegend fährt  oder?

Max


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Juni 2007)

Falsch. Meins ist schwarz, XC6.0 und 2007. 

Und ich fahre nicht durch die Gegend ...sondern nur hinterher!

Siehe Nick

PS: warum ist der hippic.de - Server nicht erreichbar?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juni 2007)

*@ Max.* 
01.07 EMC Dörbach           
21.07 Marathon Wetter            
19.08 Marathon Taunus Trails
01.09. MTB Triathlon am Heisterberger Weiher ( WW )
08.09. City Nigth Daun
09.09. Marathon Biebertal
29.09 Marathon St. Wendel ( EM )

und halt noch deine Termine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Kann mir wer *Treffpunkt Sport * von *18.15-18.45* Uhr im *Saarländischen Rundfunk SR* über die Süwestdeutsche Meisterschaft auf Viedeo aufnehmen ? ( natürlich mit gegenleistung ) 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juni 2007)

Termin: 12.8 Zell/Mosel Marathon darauf Bad Salzdethfurt!!1


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

Is bei euch eigentlich auch Bike sport news down???


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juni 2007)

BSN geht, ich kann aber nicht die Ergebnisse von gestern nicht öffnen


----------



## Beach90 (25. Juni 2007)

...ich kann die Ergebnisse von gestern nicht finden


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Juni 2007)

Und es geht doch.
Hier:
http://www.rsf-niederlinxweiler.de/front_content.php?cal=2006&further=1&idcat=25


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juni 2007)

Also er war ne XY-Meisterschaft ausgeschrieben!!!!

Rechts steht aber klar *Saarland MTB*
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=10641&mode=ascr_detail


hatte dich ja gewarnt zu fahren

BDR


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juni 2007)

Rennen am Spiemont am 24.06.07

06.01.07​ 
Auch 2007 veranstalten wir wieder unser Rennen in Niederlinxweiler. Gewohnte Veranstaltung unter neuen Namen, nicht mehr "Race im Park" sondern "Rennen am Spiemont"
In diesem Rahmen werden auch die *Saarland Meisterschaften*, *Rheinland-Pfalz Meisterschaften* und *Süd-West Meisterschaften* im Cross Country ausgetragen.
Also markiert euch Sonntag, den 24.06.2007 im Kalender und freut euch auf eine schöne Veranstaltung mit garantiert anspruchsvoller Strecke.
Unser Rennen ist ein Lauf des Mtb-Cup-Saar-Pfalz: http://www.mtb-cup-saar.de/



​ 



*Mitglied im Landessportbund Rheinland-Pfalz e.V. und Bund Deutscher Radfahrer (BDR)*





*MTB Termine RLP*




18.03.2007
Deidesheim
CC nat
24.06.2007
Niederlinxweiler
SWM-LVM
08.07.2007
Pirmasens
Dual-Slalom
15.07.2007
Niederhausen
CC nat
11.08.2007
Neustadt
City Rennen
12.08.2007
Neustadt
Marathon nat
23.09.2007
St. Ingbert
SWM-LVM Marathon





*INFOS* 
*zu sonstigen MTB-Veranstaltungen*​


Und hier steht seit Januar was anderes. Wir Fahrer sind wieder mal die Leidtragenden. Fehler der Verbände, Veranstalter und BDR der darauf besteht das das Rennen 2 Tage zuspät Angemeldet wurde.

Aber das gehört nicht hierhin. 
Wer mehr wissen will dem kann ich mal den Email verkehr schicken den ich mit dem Verband habe.


----------



## Giom (26. Juni 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> 14.-22. Juli Trans Alp Callenge mit mir
> Jeden Tag 100 km und 3500 HM.


 
Am Besten die Winterklamotten mitnehmen... wir sind schon im Sommer und es schneit gerade in den Alpen ab 1800hm.
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (26. Juni 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ab 1.7 soll se stehen. bin selber aber bis zum4.7 auf klassenfahrt und werde dann ab dem 5.7 täglich dort sein und meine Runden drehen


 
Hallo Micha, es wäre super, wenn Du dich nach der Klassenfahrt kurz melden könntest, wann du am 05.07. in Pracht bist, dann komm ich mal vorbei um die Strecke mal zu testen.

*@Pierre*, das war mal echt für den AR*** in Niderlinxweiler!!!   

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (26. Juni 2007)

Hat sich an der Strecke eigentlich dieses Jahr nochwas verändert?

@Bonne : sowas schonmal gesehen?


----------



## eLw00d (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werd demnächst ne Woche in der Zivildienstschule in Waldbröl verbringen und wollte mich mal umhören, ob es sich lohnen würde mein MTB mitzuschleppen.

Gibt´s ein paar schöne trails bei euch in Windeck? 
Hügel gibt´s ja ohne Ende...


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2007)

wo hast das Bild her?

Habe ich noch nie gesehen!!


----------



## Xexano (27. Juni 2007)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Gibt´s ein paar schöne trails bei euch in Windeck?
> Hügel gibt´s ja ohne Ende...



Hallo,

ja, die gibt es!  Bike mitnehmen lohnt sich immer! 

@others: Gibt es denn eigentlich keine LMB's mehr in Windeck? (Okay, mit eurem Racing-Tempo kommen viele (zumindest ich) nicht mehr hinterher, aber trotzdem isses schade!) Früher gab es ja so etwas öfter, soweit ich mitbekommen habe....


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2007)

Was sind LMB's ?

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (27. Juni 2007)

Hi Xaxano, mach ein LMB (Last Minute Biking = Termin für eine Fahrgemeinschaft)) auf und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich bestimmt einige anmelden. Das Thema ist halt nur, dass von Mai bis September fast jedes Wochenende irgendwo ein Rennen ist und dementsprechend gerade am Wochenende weniger Leute kommen. Aber mach mal einen Terminvorschlag und ich würd mich auf ne schöne Runde freuen.

gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2007)

*@ Bonne.* Hier, http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/ das sind LMB´s.
*@eLwOOd.* Natürlich lohnt sich es ein Bike mitzuhaben. Wenn man sich auskennt, dann kann dir Windeck alles Bieten. 


Ich würde je nach Zeitpunkt auch mitfahren, selber einen Vorschlag lass ich die nächste Zeit mal.


----------



## eLw00d (27. Juni 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> ja, die gibt es!  Bike mitnehmen lohnt sich immer!


Hört sich gut an. 

Findet man die schönen trails denn auch, wenn man nicht ortskundig ist? Hab nämlich keine Lust Forstautobahnen entlang zu fahren...


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2007)

Windeck ist groß. 
Da müßte man erstmal deinen Startort kennen. 
Dann wieviel verträgst du , natürlich in km und Hm.
Wenn wir das wissen, dann wird dir geholfen 

Vorab, ganz ohne Waldautobahn gehts nicht.


----------



## eLw00d (27. Juni 2007)

Wie gesagt: Zivildienstschule Waldbröl.
Hätte dann nur mein bike und öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zur Verfügung.

Ich bin mittlerweile sehr Abfahrtsorientiert und sollte, bis es soweit ist, mein neues Rad fertiggebastelt haben. Ausgedehnte XC-Touren sind damit dann nicht mehr unbedingt genießbar.
Am liebsten wären mir ein paar hübsche Abfahrten mit netten Sprüngen und drops. Ist bei euch in den Wäldern schon irgendwo was gebaut worden ?

Durch´s Rennradfahren bin ich schon einigermaßen fit. Also ein paar Höhenmeter vertrag ich schon 
Dass es nicht ohne Forstautobahnen geht ist mir schon klar. Es sollte sich halt nicht nur darauf beschränken. ^^


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juni 2007)

Naja, Waldbröl und Windeck, das sind dann mal ca.15 km.
Und ich bin jetzt mal von Trail Touren ausgegangen. 
Ab Schladern, ca.40 km allerdings mit einigen Höhenmetern, dafür 1/3 Trails. 
Das was du suchst ist dann mehr in Richtung Hamm , da hilft dir besser der Dirk deerk vom www.purevelo.de weiter.


----------



## eLw00d (27. Juni 2007)

Danke für den Tipp!
Die homepage sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus und allzu weit weg ist der Laden ja nich. 
Werd ihn mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juni 2007)




----------



## deerk (28. Juni 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, die gibt es!  Bike mitnehmen lohnt sich immer!
> 
> @others: Gibt es denn eigentlich keine LMB's mehr in Windeck? (Okay, mit eurem Racing-Tempo kommen viele (zumindest ich) nicht mehr hinterher, aber trotzdem isses schade!) Früher gab es ja so etwas öfter, soweit ich mitbekommen habe....




servus ... klar gibt es immer noch nur das ist mir hier zu CC geworden geht ja nur noch um wer war wo beim rennen und wann ist der nächste wörldcup  

wir fahren eigentlich immer noch sonntags und mittlerweile in der woche 1-2 mal abends so eine stunde oder 2 
wenn es wetter passt

immer wenn ich hier rein geschrieben hab das wir mal was technisches fahren wollte keiner mit ... 

in diesem sinne
runter die rinne
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Juni 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> servus ... klar gibt es immer noch nur das ist mir hier zu CC geworden geht ja nur noch um wer war wo beim rennen und wann ist der nächste wörldcup
> 
> D.


 
Wir sind halt CC´s.
	

Oder, wie oft wer gegen einen Baum fährt.  

Aber von mir aus könnten wir mal wieder, schön mit allem so "RUND UM HAMM", danach dann Grillen
	

 und ein Bierchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juni 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> immer wenn ich hier rein geschrieben hab das wir mal was technisches fahren wollte keiner mit ...
> 
> 
> D.



Was nennt ein Holländer denn genau "technisch"?  Habe schon davon gehört, fällt bei mir eher unter "Kamikaze"


PS.: wr haben Sa lange vergeblich gewartet ...


----------



## deerk (28. Juni 2007)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was nennt ein Holländer denn genau "technisch"?  Habe schon davon gehört, fällt bei mir eher unter "Kamikaze"
> 
> 
> PS.: wr haben Sa lange vergeblich gewartet ...




servus,

naja ich find alles was wir hierum haben macht einfach nur spass 
ohne das man sich schwer stress machen muss... 
wir wollten doch eh mal ne runde in stromberg hobeln gehen kommste mal mit 
öhm wer bis en du überhaupt  ?

check mal die http://trailhunter.de von dave und seinen jungs da is et ma technisch also unten in der koblenz ecke 

alles was wir hier haben ist machbar und wenn nicht gibt es immer ein plan B 

ich würd sagen wir gehen einfach mal ne runde zusammen radeln 

sa? ach wegen altenkirchen ? 

yo sorry bin net aus dem laden rausgekommen !

nur die harten 
fahrn im garten 
Der.D


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juni 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> naja ich find alles was wir hierum haben macht einfach nur spass
> ohne das man sich schwer stress machen muss...
> wir wollten doch eh mal ne runde in stromberg hobeln gehen kommste mal mit
> öhm wer bis en du überhaupt  ?
> ...




Sorry, dass ich hier so unbekannt bin... gehöre zur Familiy Gang der Rippis. Wir wollten mit Susi&Co. mal 'ne Runde drehen ...aber ist Stromberg geeignet? Immerhin habe ich da 5 Jahre gewohnt und nix wirklich prickelndes gefunden  
Oder meinste Stromberg bei Bingen???

SA in AK war ich ja zufrieden dass Du nicht mit gefahren bist. Das bedeutete für mich ein Platz weiter vorne ankommen


----------



## deerk (28. Juni 2007)

ah alles klar jetzt weiss ich wer du bist wusste nicht das du aus eitorf kommst

klar stromberg war früher cool oben an der kalkerhütte gabs einen hammer singletrail der bis nach alsen also oben leuscheid ging glaub die haben den brückenwegelchen genannt aber den gibts wohl nicht mehr 

paar jungs meinten jetzt das man da immer noch gut fahren kann 

wir fahren jetzt wenns wetter passt immer montags abends oben beim hans peter dann ne runde durch en steinbruch und die trails oben in beuel so 20 uhr  bis 21.30 wenn du mal bock hast ... 

bis dahin
Gruß
D.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juni 2007)

Klaro, muss doch besser werden  

Kalkahütte nach Leuscheid kenne ich unter dem Namen Indianer-Jones-Pfad. Aber den mit'm Rad? Die rutschigen morschen Brückchen, die fiesen Downhillkehren...
Kamikaze! 

Mo fahre ich mit meinem Junior in den Pfälzer Wald, mal sehen wie es da so aussieht. Danach die Woche könnte hinhauen. Werd' mal mit HP in Verbindung bleiben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Juni 2007)

Rund um Stromberg gibt`s noch mehr feinheiten. 
z.B. Eisenbahn Brücke, Mooshütte, aber auch Richtung Herchen nähe Wuppertaler Erholungsheim.


----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> servus ... klar gibt es immer noch nur das ist mir hier zu CC geworden geht ja nur noch um wer war wo beim rennen und wann ist der nächste wörldcup
> 
> wir fahren eigentlich immer noch sonntags und mittlerweile in der woche 1-2 mal abends so eine stunde oder 2
> wenn es wetter passt
> ...


Hallo deerk

NA als ich das letzte mal da war habt ihr euch mit der Bahn verzogen! 
Und ich musste mit dem dicken Bike den Racern hinterher! 

Na dafür mach ich demnächst ma eine Tour bei Euch mit Termin im LMB.

Aber diesen Indianer oder sonstwie Trail will ich auch mal sehen!  
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Anfänger 64,

die Strecke Indiana Jones von der Kalkar Hütte nach Leuscheid ist meines Erachtens nach nicht mehr fahrbar, bin vor ca. 3 jahren das letzte mal darüber gefahren und es war fast unmöglich. Die Brücken waren morsch bzw. bereits komplett zusammengebrochen, ansonsten war dieser Trail immer Spitze!

Hallo flämicher Löwe,

wo ist denn der Trail Nähe Mooshütte oder Eisenbahnbrücke? Bei der Mooshütte kenne ich keinen? Ich bin früher oft dort gewesen, und jetzt nach fast überstandener Krankheit will mich ich wieder dort herumtreiben.

Was machen die " Baumschmerzen "?

Grüße


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Juni 2007)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Was machen die " Baumschmerzen "?
> 
> Grüße


Geht so. 

Mooshüttentrail geht eigentlich nur im Winter der ist jetzt dicht ( Dornen, Brennesel usw.)
Eisenbahntrail geht ein wenig oberhalb der Sieg auf Leuscheider seite von Stromberg Richtung Eitorf, da liegen im Moment noch ein paar Bäume ( Kyrill ).

*@ Redking.* Wann ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Geht so.
> 
> Mooshüttentrail geht eigentlich nur im Winter der ist jetzt dicht ( Dornen, Brennesel usw.)
> Eisenbahntrail geht ein wenig oberhalb der Sieg auf Leuscheider seite von Stromberg Richtung Eitorf, da liegen im Moment noch ein paar Bäume ( Kyrill ).
> ...



Ich muss noch eine schöne Strecke vom Dattenfelder Bahnhof zur Burg finden oder das was ich kenne nach fahren!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Juni 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Rund um Stromberg gibt`s noch mehr feinheiten.
> z.B. Eisenbahn Brücke, Mooshütte, aber auch Richtung Herchen nähe Wuppertaler Erholungsheim.




Wuppertaler Erholungsheim / Realschule Richtung Herchen will ich heute mal fahren, HP gab mir den Hinweis. 
Mooshüttentrail kenne ich auch nicht, vielleicht erklärt mal jemand wo der ist... 
Siegbrücke bin ich bisher einmal gefahren, äh getragen. War nicht wirklich prickelnd  

Indiana-Jones Pfad ist definitiv nix für mich Anfänger


----------



## deerk (29. Juni 2007)

ich würd sagen wir gehen einfach mal paar mal radeln weil erstens heisst ja nicht das du immer daher fahren musst wo "wir" herfahren und wenn einer dabei ist der was besser kann wie der andere lernt man ... hans peter kann auch besser fahrrad fahren seit er mit uns fährt  

gruß
D.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Juni 2007)

@Deerk

so machn wir es!

@ auch die anderen
heute hat es mich nicht los gelassen und bin mal zum IJP hoch. Einstieg habe ic wieder gefunden (von der Leuscheider Seite) 
Nach 200m war allerdings Schluss mit lustig... wer ihn also fahren will...Viel Glück 

Greets
Manni


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juni 2007)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @ auch die anderen
> heute hat es mich nicht los gelassen und bin mal zum IJP hoch. Einstieg habe ic wieder gefunden (von der Leuscheider Seite)
> Nach 200m war allerdings Schluss mit lustig... wer ihn also fahren will...Viel Glück
> 
> ...


Ich versuche mal morgen ab Kalkahütte, wenn nich mich nach 2 Tagen nicht melde habe ich ein Problem, aber ich nimm Marcel mit . Aber man muß davon ausgehen das es nichts gibt .

Dieses WE ist bei mir volles Haus, Daniela und Ann Carolin haben Geburtstag. Wer also hier vorbei fährt bekommt bestimmt ein stück kuchen ab trotz Autofreies Siegtal.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Juni 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal morgen ab Kalkahütte, wenn nich mich nach 2 Tagen nicht melde habe ich ein Problem, aber ich nimm Marcel mit . Aber man muß davon ausgehen das es nichts gibt .



Nimm ein Handy mit...dann kann man euch orten   

Bin gestern von Hüppelröttchen noch eine feine Abfahrt gefahren, die werde ich heute mal den Jungs zeigen...vielleicht trifft man sich ja da oben irgendwo!

Schönes WE allerseits
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo, habe hier lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, da ich etwas Stress hatte (Weisheitszahn gezogen etc.  ), aber hier tut sich ja wieder etwas....

Ich würde mich sicherlich gerne mal die an eine oder andere Tour anschließen, wenn ich (hofftentlich heil!) vom Freeride-Camp in Portes du Soleil zurückkomme.



> Hi Xaxano, mach ein LMB (Last Minute Biking = Termin für eine Fahrgemeinschaft)) auf und ich gehe davon aus, dass sich bestimmt einige anmelden. Das Thema ist halt nur, dass von Mai bis September fast jedes Wochenende irgendwo ein Rennen ist und dementsprechend gerade am Wochenende weniger Leute kommen. Aber mach mal einen Terminvorschlag und ich würd mich auf ne schöne Runde freuen.
> 
> gruß
> Micha



Ich würde gerne so etwas anbieten und hätte auch kein Problem damit, WENN (ja, das kleine Wenn gibt es  ) hier nicht das Problem gäbe, dass die meisten konditionell mir wahrscheinlich ziemlich überlegen sind... 

Ich wäre ja sicherlich kein guter Guide, wenn ich hinter der Gruppe hinterher schnaufe!  

Indiana Jones-Trail, Kalkahütte, Moosbach, Eisenbahnbrücken-Trail und sonstige Stromberg-Trail müsste mir jemand auch mal zeigen, ich _glaube_ ich kenne sie noch nicht...


Noch eine wichtige Frage (interssiert bestimmt aber nicht nur mich, sondern auch Redking): Wo gibt es denn da interessante Trails, wenn man bei der Raketenbasis  bei Waldbröl rauskommt?

(Wer die Trails nicht öffentlich verraten möchte: PM geht auch  )

@deerk: Was gibt es denn bei euch in Hamm so Freeride-mäßiges?


----------



## Postmann (30. Juni 2007)

Hi Xexano,

das Du einen Termin aufmachst, heißt nicht, dass Du der schnellste und Beste sein muß. Das Tempo ist eh immer gemächlich bzw. so, dass JEDER mitkommt!! Wir wollen Spaß haben und kein Rennen fahren!

Was den Guide angeht, so kann man sich ja beim Treffen überlegen wo es lang gehen soll und wer was weißt, fährt vor, alles ganz locker!!

Ich hab leider seit 2 Wochen einen Nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt und weiß nicht ob ich die nächste Woche aufs Rad komme. wenn ja, dann mach im mal nen Termin.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (1. Juli 2007)

Tach zusammen , 
ich bin zurück von der DM in Gersetten. Lief super geil , bin total über mich hinaus geachsen  

(bilder folgen)

Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Juli 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen ,
> ich bin zurück von der DM in Gersetten. Lief super geil , bin total über mich hinaus geachsen
> 
> (bilder folgen)
> ...




Du meinst also, ich soll mal nach Dreisel kommen, um mirn Autogramm abzuholen?  

gruß


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Juli 2007)

KGB?!?!?

Den Namen habe ich schon mal hier gelesen. Habe keine gute Erinnerung an dein Kürzel.

Mach dich hier nicht über andere lustig, wenn du selbst nix drauf hast.

Bonne


----------



## KGBKamikaze (1. Juli 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> KGB?!?!?
> 
> Den Namen habe ich schon mal hier gelesen. Habe keine gute Erinnerung an dein Kürzel.
> 
> ...



Für das Kürzel kann wohl mein Rad wenig  
Ich würd dich gern bitten ein bisschen Spaß zu verstehen (Mein Kommentar hat Vorgeschichte) und nichts über mein Können, das du absolut nicht einschätzen kannst, irgendwas abzulassen.

Danke, Herr Großmeister 

KGB


----------



## Beach90 (2. Juli 2007)

Bla bla bla *gähn*

So..endlich hab ich mein Ergebnis :

tatatata : Bin 25 geworden  (von 61) gestartet waren ca 90 leute ...! 

Gute N8 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juli 2007)

*@ MAX.
	
*


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juli 2007)

Wann wirds mal wieder Richtig Sommer, ein Sommer..............

Im Moment habe ich ssssoooooooooo viel lust auf Biken .
Wir haben aber die Falsche Zeit um sich auf die Faule Haut zulegen.


----------



## sufrocky (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Max,
Du bist zweifelsfrei ein tolles Rennen gefahren. Du weißt aber selbst genau, daß man Dich nach der Überrundung durch Andy Eyring hätte aus dem Rennen nehmen müssen und Du nur durch einen Fehler der Rennleitung und Zeitnahme auf Platz 25 eingeordnet wurdest. Du warst ein oder zwei Plätze vor Thomas, also Platz 39 bis 41!
Trotzdem: Das war klasse!
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (4. Juli 2007)

Der Rennleiter hat mir das aber eindeutig anderes gesagt ,darum geh ich auch davon aus ,dass es seine Richtigkeit hat. Außerdem wäre es ja nur zu fehlern in den Ergebnislisten gekommen ,wenn man die Leute die vor mir fuhren rausgenommen hätte.

Vielmehr beschäftigt dann wohl die Frage was mit den 20 Leuten ist ,die anscheind aus dem nichts auf die Plätze zwischen mir und Thomas gekommen sind !?!


----------



## Beach90 (4. Juli 2007)

Wie siehts denn aus mit der gemeinsamen Tour ? Ich merke auch gerade ,dass ich die Leuscheid nicht vollständig kenne.

Max


----------



## kyromoto (4. Juli 2007)

Moin Leute!

Hier sind ja immer noch die gleichen Fahrrad verrückten tätig, wie als ich das letztes mal hier war!
Frage: Wie is den so das Nutscheid Megabike? Kann man da auch mal so zum spaß teilnehmen oder macht man sich dann eher lächerlich!
Wißt ja bin mehr so nen Hobbybiker und das leider auch zu selten!

oli


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2007)

kyromoto schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Hier sind ja immer noch die gleichen Fahrrad verrückten tätig, wie als ich das letztes mal hier war!
> Frage: Wie is den so das Nutscheid Megabike? Kann man da auch mal so zum spaß teilnehmen oder macht man sich dann eher lächerlich!
> ...



Fällt aus .... komm nächstes Jahr nochmal wieder!


----------



## kyromoto (4. Juli 2007)

wieso fällt das aus? Is ja schade!


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2007)

sufrocky schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> Du bist zweifelsfrei ein tolles Rennen gefahren. Du weißt aber selbst genau, daß man Dich nach der Überrundung durch Andy Eyring hätte aus dem Rennen nehmen müssen und Du nur durch einen Fehler der Rennleitung und Zeitnahme auf Platz 25 eingeordnet wurdest. Du warst ein oder zwei Plätze vor Thomas, also Platz 39 bis 41!
> Trotzdem: Das war klasse!
> Gruß
> Dirk


 
Tja, da fährt man durch halb Deutschland, damit man durch eine Regel des BDR "verarscht" wird. 

(5) Rennfahrer, die aus dem Rennen ausscheiden, bevor sie durch die Jury als
überrundete Fahrer geführt werden, werden als DNF (ausgeschieden). klassifiziert
und werden keine Punkte oder Platzierung für dieses Rennen erhalten.
(6) Bei Internationalen Rennen haben die überrundeten Rennfahrer die Runde zu
beenden, auf der sie eingeholt worden sind, müssen das Rennen aber an der Ziellinie
verlassen. Sie werden im Ergebnis in der Reihenfolge der Zieldurchfahrt plus
der verlorenen Runden aufgeführt. Bei Nationalen Rennen wird die Regelung vor
Rennbeginn durch das Kommissärskollegium bekannt gegeben.​
Die freuen sich wenn die Startfelder groß sind, aber meist sind nach 3 Runden weniger als die hälfte der Fahrer noch unterwegs. Da wird man nur als Kanonenfutter benutzt. Marg sein das es in der Herren Elite einige Gründe dafür gibt, (habs bei DM und Bundesliga Rennen mehrmals beobachtet), aber doch bitte nicht in der Jugend. 
Riesen Anfahrt und nach dem Halben Rennen wird man aufgefordert aufzuhören, da muß man sich nicht Wundern das soviele zum MA abwandern.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
der Cup findet im nächsten Winter wieder statt. Die vorläufigen Termine:
17.02.2008-Kottenheim,
02.03.2008-Adenau
16.03.2008-Boos
06.04.2008-Arzheim.
*Danke Manfred.  *
*für die Termine*

Und heute Abend um um 0.35 Uhr ARD gucken.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Juli 2007)

Danke fÃ¼r den TV Tip Pierre. Bald kommt im Kino "The Flying Scotsmanâ .... die Vorschau sah wirklich sehr gut aus ,jetzt muss man nur noch ein Kino in der nÃ¤he finden wo der Film lÃ¤uft





Der BDR ist schon ein toller Laden


----------



## Postmann (4. Juli 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wann wirds mal wieder Richtig Sommer, ein Sommer..............
> 
> Im Moment habe ich ssssoooooooooo viel lust auf Biken .
> Wir haben aber die Falsche Zeit um sich auf die Faule Haut zulegen.


 
Na ich bin froh das das Wetter so schlecht ist, ich hab immer noch heftige Rückenschmerzen (Nerv entzündet) und werde Freitag geröntgt. Wahrscheinlich kann ich noch nicht mal in Pracht starten!!!    

Das fällt bei dem Wetter einfacher!!!

Ach übrigens, ich hab gelesen, ab Montag hat Hectors Bikes in Waldbröl Räumungsverkauf, lohnt es sich da zu schauen? Ist/war der Laden groß und gut?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juli 2007)

auf norderney schien 3 Tage lang die Sonne. Ich hatte sogar mein Bike dabei.
Leider aber auch 19 Schüler. Daher konnte ich nur Montag 2 Stunden durch die Dünen heizen bei sicher 25 Grad. Am Dienstag sind wir gewandert und haben auch nur gutes Wetter gehabt. Hat es hier echt regnet. Einige meiner SChüler haben sogar einen kleinen Sonnenbrand.

War insgesamt gut.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2007)

Nein. Hier hats nicht geregnet.
ES SCHÜTTET DIE GANZE ZEIT !!!
Es ist echt zum :kotz: 
Schau dir mal die Wälder an


----------



## Beach90 (4. Juli 2007)

ooO .. ich muss den Geschwindigeitsrekord halten bzw ausbauen... das wird ein Spass 
Danke für die Mail Bonne
Max


----------



## Beach90 (6. Juli 2007)

Bonne und die Paparazis


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2007)

versteh ich nicht max


----------



## Beach90 (9. Juli 2007)

Ja , da war mal ein Foto wo du von nem Fotografen der sich hinterm Baum versteckt geknipst wirst 

Die Strecke in Pracht wird ja immer toller... noch´n Berg (Hügel) mehr 
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (9. Juli 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> klar stromberg war früher cool oben an der kalkerhütte gabs einen hammer singletrail der bis nach alsen also oben leuscheid ging glaub die haben den brückenwegelchen genannt aber den gibts wohl nicht mehr


Hi Dirk,

wo kommt der Pfad denn in Alsen raus?? bzw. wie kann ich ihn finden. Denn ich wohn ja in Alsen und ein Trail direkt vor der Tür, ist schon so geil, dass ich ihn gern mal checken würde.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Jungs ,

hab mich heute mal wieder vom Sattel holen lassen -> knie kapuut -> 5 stiche -> 10 tage auszeit 

Max


----------



## Postmann (10. Juli 2007)

Na, bei mir geht es jetzt so langsam Berg auf. Ich hab seit dem 14.06. nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen. Aber die Rückenschmerzen werden langsam immer weniger und am Wochenende werd ich versuche mal ein paar Kilometer zu fahren.

Aber ob ich dieses Jahr noch ein Rennen fahre weiß ich noch nicht!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juli 2007)

Gute besserung Max,

kommste denn nach Pracht zum Gucken?

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (10. Juli 2007)

Ja klar komm ich gucken , dass lass ich mir auf keinen Fall entgehn. Ich will sehn wer es schafft diesen neuen Scheis_s_berg im Rennen 3 mal hintereinander hochzufahren. Der Wurzelsepp ist ja mitlerweile schon langweilig 

Vorallem : In Pracht wird´s Wetter wieder prächtig 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Max,
hättest du nicht Lust hier Schiedsrichter zu spielen und die Fahrer in EliteHerrenrennen zu notieren, die hochfahren. Dann könnte ich hier auch einen Preis aussetzen, für den, er es immer schafft! Soll heißen, wenn in der ersten Runde alle Schieben ist dein Job schon vorüber.


Insider: Johannes Sickmüller kommt!

Am besten mit einem anderen zusammen


----------



## Beach90 (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Bonne , prinzipiell interesse hätte ich schon , muss halt mal fragen wie lange meine freundin ich dort beschäftigen kann 

Der Sickmüller... auch nicht die weisseste weste 

ich sag dir morgen bescheid 
max


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Juli 2007)

GUt, aber freut mich, dass er anfragt und kommt.

ist doch auch ne Auszeichnung für die Serie und meine PR-Nerverei, wenn so bekannte Fahrer sich melden und starten wollen.

Wer von denen da oben was macht oder nimmt, muss jeder selber wissen. 

Ich bleibe bei Weißbier und McDonalds als legales Doping!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. Juli 2007)

x


----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. Juli 2007)

bonne schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei Weißbier und McDonalds als legales Doping!


[/QUOTE]

Ach so geht das.
Muß ich auch mal ausprobieren. Bei Mc Donalds Weißbier trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich mach am Sonntag den Job 

darf ich auch leute zusammenschei3sen? 

max


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Juli 2007)

super danke


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2007)

Ich kriegs kotz..:kotz:
Diesmal nicht gestürtzt, dafür in der 4. Runde plattgefahren. 
Katastrophen Saison 2007.  
War aber in sicht auf kommenenden Sonntag gut das ich gestartet bin.
Und war ja auch ne tolle Strecke


----------



## kyromoto (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Hab heute mal meine erstes MTB rennen angeschaut! Hat Spaß gemacht! Denke das ich bei den nächsten Terminen auch kommen werde!
Persönlich am besten haben mir ja die Kids gefallen! Find ich zu gut wie die auf Ihren Bikes sitzen! Besonders die ganz kleinen!

Gruß Oli


----------



## Beach90 (16. Juli 2007)

Ich war ja auch nur als Zuschauer mit dabei ,hat mir aber gefallen und auch Spass gemacht 

Schönes Wetter ,gute Stimmung ,tolle Musik und Moderation, für den Zuschauer interessante Streckenpunkte ... was will man mehr wenn man selbst nicht starten darf?
Besonders toll waren die zivilen Preise für Essen+Trinken 

Max


----------



## kyromoto (16. Juli 2007)

ich dürfte schon, denke ich, aber meine chance gehen eher gegen null .... da muß ich noch nen bischen mehr fahren / trainieren, aber nächstes jahr werd ichs  vielleicht mal probieren, so just for fun!


----------



## Beach90 (16. Juli 2007)

Dabei sein ist alles  ...und gewinnen kann immer nur einer.Aber vom dabei sein ist schon viel gewonnen.
Außerdem hast du ja die wahl zwischen drei Rennklassen :

Bonne´s Race : Genussbiker , Sonntagsradler absolute Anfänger oder Freerider 
Hobbyklasse : abitioniertes Biken mind. 3 mal training die Woche
Lizenz : Hirn aus und schnell fahrn 

Wie kam Marcel 40 minuten Runde eigentlich zustande? 
Max


----------



## kyromoto (16. Juli 2007)

nächstes jahr werde ich denke ich mal das bonnes race probieren denke ich! das is dann sicher der beste einstieg!

wie trainiert du / ihr den so die woche über?


----------



## Postmann (16. Juli 2007)

Also ich trainiere relativ wenig, da ich lange arbeite und Zeit für meine Familie brauche, aber so 5-6 Stunden am Wochenende (1 oder 2 Touren) und unter der Woche 3 Trainingstage (unterschiedlich auch wetterabhängig Radfahren oder Laufen) und jetzt neu Kraftübungen (vor Allem für den Rücken     ). Wichtig ist aber die Zusammensetzung aus den verschieden Trainngsbereiche (Grundlagen, Kraft am Berg, Belastung, etc.)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyromoto (17. Juli 2007)

also find ich jetzt ja nich so wenig. aber ich versuche auch 3 mal die woche zum fitness tempel zu pilgern und zwischen drin auch auf mein bike zu klettern. war heute mal bei purevelo im laden und hab mit dirk - ich glaube er hieß so - gequatscht und mit ihm ausgemahct das ich mal wenn die sich zu einer wochenend runde treffen mal mit fahre, besser es versuche. bist du ihn dieser runde auch anzutreffen?


----------



## Postmann (18. Juli 2007)

Hi, also wenn Touren gemacht werden, kann jeder mithalten, da geht es um den Spaß und den wirst Du bestimmt haben. !!

Ich bin jetzt von Mitte Juni bis vor 3 Tagen gar nicht gefahren, da ich mir einen nerv im Rücken eingeklemmt hatte und nächstes Wochenende fahre ich für 3 Wochen in Urlaub!!    Das heißt, bis MItte oder Ende August werd ich nicht mitkommen. Aber danach bestimmt!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Becci (18. Juli 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Bonne´s Race : Genussbiker , Sonntagsradler absolute Anfänger oder Freerider
> Hobbyklasse : abitioniertes Biken mind. 3 mal training die Woche
> Lizenz : Hirn aus und schnell fahrn



die erklärung ist gut, wie wärs damit auf der hp?  

mal scherz beiseite, warst du das mit freundin+rr die mich am "wurzel sepp" angefeuert haben????die gesichter kannt ich net, aber mein name war wohl bekannt


----------



## Beach90 (18. Juli 2007)

Joa richtig ,das war ich... konnte dein Rad dem Forumnamen zuordenen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen suche noch jemanden der am Samstag mit nach Wetter fahren möchte zum Marathon fahre Morgens hin und Abends zurück.
Also bei Interesse bitte melden 
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet


----------



## Postmann (19. Juli 2007)

@Marcel, ich fahr zwar nicht mit, aber ich drück Dir die Dauemn, dass es da besser klappt als am Sonntag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Juli 2007)

@ Postmann. Danke das baut auf 
Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden trocken und nicht zu warm


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Juli 2007)

Alles Gute zum Titel - DEUTSCHER MEISTER @ Michael
	



saugeil!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Juli 2007)




----------



## Beach90 (23. Juli 2007)

Ne ..jetzt ohne scheiss ???

SUPER Bonne !!!!

Meine vollsten Glückwünsche ,)


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2007)

ne echt war.

Ich glaub ich werde bekloppt  

guckst du hier: http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/meisterschaften/07-bdr/offroad/dm-cc-elite_erg-master1.pdf


----------



## Postmann (23. Juli 2007)

Mensch jetzt muß man ja "Herr Bonnekessel" sagen!!!   

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!     

Wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becci (23. Juli 2007)

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch!!


----------



## drivingghost (23. Juli 2007)

Steht in den Regeln des BDR nicht, dass freihändig fahren verboten ist?
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch noch einmal von mir!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. Juli 2007)

Michael:  Super Geil   meine besten glückwünsche    habe mich riesig für dich gefreut leider habe ich dich nicht ans handy bekommen  aber dafür können wir ja bald mit einem Deutschen Meister trainieren


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juli 2007)

MTB RUNDREISE am WE durch WINDECK  ????
Es ist auch der Nordenau Marathon. Reitz mich, aber ich bleib wohl hier.
Also interesse an einer Tour ?

*@ Postmann. *Ich hab noch was für dich, kam die Tage aus Belgien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (24. Juli 2007)

Ich wär am WE gern dabei, aber am Samstag fahren wir für 16-18 Tage an die Nordsee!!!!      URLAUB!!!    

@ *Pierre*, Sachen aus Belgien sind immer gut!   Ich komm die Tage mal abends vorbei, ok? Wann hast Du Zeit?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juli 2007)

Abends eigentlich immer, wenn ich nicht gerade auf dem Rad sitze.


----------



## Beach90 (24. Juli 2007)

Also Nordenau würde mich auch reizen...wenn du doch Lust hastn zu fahren ,ich würde auf jeden Fall interesse haben. Tour durch Windeck wäre aber auch Klasse ... ende der Tour im neuen Biergarten Elmores in Schladern ? 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juli 2007)

Zum WE.
Nordenau gibt nichts. 
Samstag habe ich keine Zeit, oder nur kurz. Werde dann MTB fahren, kurz und heftig. 
Sonntag fahre ich bei der Konrad Adenauer RTF in Siegburg.


----------



## deerk (26. Juli 2007)

ey männer is doch was für euch oder 

http://www.trihill.de/

check it out 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juli 2007)

Korrekt.
Da bin ich dabei. Wer noch, 3 Mann fehlen dann, um ein Team zusammen zustellen.
Allerdings ist dann auch der Taunus Trails MA.


----------



## Beach90 (28. Juli 2007)

Joa..wär gern dabei ,wenn auch im Auto Platz is 

Max


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Juli 2007)

Wir fahren mit Marcels Polo.


----------



## Beach90 (4. August 2007)

Sooo ihr lieben .. ich wünsch allen ein Erfolgreiches Wochenende.

Ich muss morgen zum ersten mal ran beim Triathlon in Siegburg..mal schauen was es wird 

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. August 2007)

So bin ich 21 Runden "abgegangen". ( beste Runde 16.06 min ).Sonntagmittag war ich platt wie eine Flunder. Total Leer !
Mit 84 Runden wurden wir 3. der Vierer Teams.


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. August 2007)

Die Tour am Sonntag war spitze! Sollte ich eigentlich mehr Zeit für haben.

Mit Biergarten macht sicher mehr Spaß, sollte aber erst nach der Tour sein und nicht mittendrin.

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. August 2007)

Da fahre ich extra die 90 km Runde, www.zeller-marathon.de und werde nur 4. 
Auf der 60 km Strecke hätte es zum 3. gereicht, 
vieleicht auch mehr ( man fährt ja dann anders).
Aber so schlecht ist`s ja auch nicht. Der Formpegel steigt. 



Nächstes Wochenende rockts im Taunus.

Postmann ?????????? Wieder da.?


----------



## Beach90 (14. August 2007)

Vielleicht noch nen PlatZ im Auto frei ? waer echt klasse , ich kanns kaum abwarten mal wieder bei nem Marathon Zu starten

Max


----------



## Postmann (15. August 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Postmann ?????????? Wieder da.?


 
Hi,

bin gerade eben wieder gekommen von der Nordsee. War echt geil, allerdings hat mir mein Rad gefehlt, da gab es nur ein Touren/Trekking Rad. Oh Mann, ich dachte ich hätte noch nie auf einem Rad gesessen!    

Aber am Freitag vormittag mache eine Tour im schönen Windecker Ländchen!!! Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? Denn am Samstag heiratet die Schwester meiner Frau und da ist dann am WE nix mit Rad fahren.  

Meine Schwiegermutter meinte (weil wir dort übernachten) der Micha braucht kein Bett, der macht doch eh durch oder!! Oh Mann was hab ich einen Ruf      

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch nen PlatZ im Auto frei ? waer echt klasse , ich kanns kaum abwarten mal wieder bei nem Marathon Zu starten
> 
> Max


 
Ja. 7.30 Uhr ist bei mir Abfahrt, ist vieleicht was früh aber wir müßen uns alle noch Nachmelden.

*@ Postmann* Ich habe morgen frei. Wann Vormittags ? Vieleicht fahre ich mit, muß aber erst mein neues Rad aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (16. August 2007)

Hey ja super , 
dann bin ich dabei.

Wieviel Spritgeld muss ich einplanen ? 

Max


----------



## Postmann (16. August 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Postmann* Ich habe morgen frei. Wann Vormittags ? Vieleicht fahre ich mit, muß aber erst mein neues Rad aufbauen.


 
Ja, dann nachmittag passt mir auch besser. Ich meld mich morgen mal. Wann haste Zeit?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2007)

Nach 14 Uhr habe ich keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey ja super ,
> dann bin ich dabei.
> 
> Wieviel Spritgeld muss ich einplanen ?
> ...


 
ca. 10-12 Cheesburger  
Abfahrt ist um 8 Uhr.


----------



## Beach90 (18. August 2007)

Ja okay ..10-12 Chesseburger 

Alos bis morgen ich freu mich


----------



## Postmann (21. August 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hab gesehen, am Sonntag ist Bike Biathlon. Lohnt es sich da mit zu machen? Klingt nach richtig viel Spaß!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. August 2007)

ja, das ist spannend.

Bisher hatte ich immer Glück. Ein Fehlschuss kostet eine strafminute.
Gruß Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (21. August 2007)

Biathlon ist ne lustige Sache ...

Wir kommen alle in die Lizenzwertung ,ne? 
Vllt.  schafft man es ja mit ein wenig gutem Wind den deutschen Meister zu schlagen 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. August 2007)

Das ist hier wohl durchaus möglich, leider ...


----------



## Beach90 (21. August 2007)

Wieviele Lizenzer sind wir denn in der Wertung ?

Schwanzvergleich : Ich hatte letztes Jahr 7 Treffer und ihr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (21. August 2007)

viel weniger 

Am Samstag ist ja Grafschaft fährst du da nicht mit??


----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2007)

Neee ..hab leider wieder keine möglichkeit hinzukommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Schwanzvergleich : Ich hatte letztes Jahr 7 Treffer und ihr ?


 
Ich stand letztes Jahr mit Krücken am Streckenrand. 

*@ Postmann.* Biathlon lohnt sich, war bis jetzt immer eine schöne Veranstaltung. 
Schnell Radfahren, viel daneben schießen, kaltes Weizen trinken.


----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2007)

Ja...ich denke der Biathlon ist vllt. die Chance mal wen zu schlagen ,gegen den man ohne Schießen keine Chance hätte. ( Wer wohl ??  ) Aber ich denke in der Lizenzklasse wird´s dieses Jahr Spannend denn mal mindestens starten ja der Bonne , Pierre , Jörg und Ich dann vllt noch ein paar Oberberger oder noch der ein oder andere überraschungs Gast. Es wird also sicher heiss 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. August 2007)

ich wünsche mir mal wieder einen Wettkampf, wo ich nicht der Favorit bin ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir mal wieder einen Wettkampf, wo ich nicht der Favorit bin ....


Hachenburg Löwenlauf


----------



## Beach90 (22. August 2007)

Naja..Favorit bist du dann ja leider doch wieder  

Aber ist doch fein ,läuft doch Super im moment für dich... oder bekommst du bald nur noch den Nervenkitzel beim Worldcup !?!

mAX


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2007)

Ich komme gerade von der Biathlonstrecke , eigentlich ganz gut zufahren, nur wenig Matsch, allerdings steht die Wied auf der Wiese .Hochwasser.  Aber das ist bis Sonntag weg.

So, jetzt Cola, Chips und Fußball gucken.


----------



## Postmann (23. August 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> So, jetzt Cola, Chips und Fußball gucken.


Tja, Fussball gestern war geil. Ich bin momentan in London und hab das Spiel gestern im Pub hier in London gesehen, war echt ein Riesen Spaß!!!        

Am Sonntag werde ich dann nach AK kommen, das Wetter wird ja auch gut, da muß ich einfach mal mitmachen.

Bis dann.
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. August 2007)

*@ Postmann.* Wo warst du ??? Hast was verpaßt.


----------



## Beach90 (26. August 2007)

War schön heute... 

@ Pierre : Kannst du mir das Podiumfoto von dieser und letzter Woche schicken?        Danke 

Max

Aso... Hut ab Bonne ... nähstes mal ist bei mir auch wieder die ruhige Hand angesagt


----------



## Beach90 (26. August 2007)

Zu verkaufen


----------



## Postmann (27. August 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Postmann.* Wo warst du ??? Hast was verpaßt.


Hi, ich mußte leider gestern meiner Nachbarin helfen, ihr Mann ist morgens gestorben und die haben keine Verwandten in der Nähe, da haben wir uns ein wenig um sie gekümmert. Wäre echt gern gefahren!!!

Wie lief es denn?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2007)

Lizenzklasse: 1.Bonne


                             2.Pierre
                              3.Max 


Hobby Herren : 1. Marcel




Damen: 1. Iris



Insgesamt waren 72 Teilnehmer am Start, gute Stimmung, Strecke, Verpflegung, Zeitnahme alles Gewohnt gut.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2007)

Es hat nicht zufällig gestern jemand meinen Helm gesehen und mitgenommen? Ich habe ihn auf der Terrasse liegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (27. August 2007)

Uii...schade um den schönen Helm.

Nochwas: Danke an Anfänger64 für die Freundliche Unterstützung 

Max


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Lizenzklasse: 1.Bonne
> 
> 
> 2.Pierre
> ...



Alle die ich dort kannte waren auf Podiumsplätzen  

Glückwunsch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Uii...schade um den schönen Helm.
> 
> Nochwas: Danke an Anfänger64 für die Freundliche Unterstützung
> 
> Max



War mir ein Vergnügen ...auch wenn Du Bonne trotzdem nicht schlagen konntest


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2007)

*@ Max.* http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=14777&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. August 2007)

Nachdem ich Montag und Dienstag in AK beim Schützenhaus war, immer zu, habe ich heute erstmal dort angerufen, und siehe da, es war diesmal offen .
Man sagte mir das mein Helm da war , und gerade von einem jungen Mann abgeholt wurde. 
ABER WER WAR ES ???
Auf jedenfall schon mal DANKE


----------



## Beach90 (29. August 2007)

...der Dieb der mitgelesen hat


----------



## Delgado (30. August 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...der Dieb der mitgelesen hat



Ähhhhhh, ..... Max?

Du bist schneller gefahren als Pierre?!


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2007)

Gefahren bin ich knapp über 30 min (erste Runde in 9.24 min ), ich habe mir aber sehr, sehr viel Zeit beim Schießen gelassen. Sonst hätte ich auch nicht 5 mal getroffen.  

 Es gibt noch nette Menschen.
Frank Uwe Gastall hat meinen Helm ausfindig gemacht und abgeholt.  

*@ Max *Hast du nicht ein paar alte Laufräder für Marcels MTB ??
   Was hälst du von dem SKS Sponsoring ??


----------



## Beach90 (30. August 2007)

Hab noch nen Satz nigelnagelneue Disclaufräder hier liegen 

Klingt interessant ,aber das ist alles ne Frage meiner Molität. Aber keine Lust das zu schreiben..dauert zu lange 

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2007)

WAS IST DAS DENN FÜR EIN WETTER ??? 

Bin ich froh nicht beim Zeitfahren in Altenkirchen zu starten,
ich starte zum Glück beim MTB Triathlon in Breitscheid WW.
Aber für die WW Radsportfreunde ist das Wetter echt sche.. da meldet sich dann keiner mehr nach .

Bonne, Delgado, Jörg viel Glück in AK,
Max viel Spaß in Hamburg,
Postmann ........ ??????
Wurzel fährt mit mir, sein erster Triathlon. Vieleicht kann er das ja     schneller. ( Nicht böse nehmen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2007)

Schönes Rad, nicht war ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2007)

Glückwunsch Michael


Bei mir lief es auch ganz gut , zweit beste Radzeit beim Breidtscheider Abend Triathlon (150 Teilnehmer). 
Und 2. mit unser WSG Staffel



Marcel hat seinen ersten Triathlon auch Super gefinisht , 6. seiner Klasse und gesamt 35.


----------



## Postmann (3. September 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch allen!!!

Bei mir sieht es so aus, das ich dieses Jahr wohl kein Rennen mehr fahre. Immer wenn ich länger als 2 Stunden im Sattel sitze schmerzt mein Rücken wieder. Den werd ich jetzt erst mal genüsslich auskorrieren und mich jetzt schon auf nächstes Jahr vorbereiten. Aber dann geht es los!!!  

Für Herbst Touren bin ich aber immer zu haben, wenn bei Euch die Rennen weniger werden!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Postmann (3. September 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, nicht war ???


 
Ja auf jeden Fall ein schönes Rad!!!

Hab übrigens bei ebay gesehen, das der neue 2008er Focus Carbon Rahmen schon verkauft wird: http://cgi.ebay.de/Focus-Vollcarbon...ryZ81680QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. September 2007)

Das war nur einer. Eine Probe. So wirds denn nie geben. 
Genau diesen hatte ich in Willingen schon in der Hand. Das Orange geviel mir eigentlich gut. Wird aber keine Serie.
Was 2008 kommt sieht man auf der FOCUS seite.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2007)

Heute waren wir beim Marathon in Biebertal, Dünsberg MA, 
Super Veranstaltung , vor allem die Strecke.
Aber natürlich auch die Verpflegung, Orga, Duschen, Preis, Preise, Schnelle Ergebnisse, usw 
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!!!

Leider bin ich von Hinten über den Haufen gefahren worden , ich lag auf dem ca.10. Rang gesamt, und schon Fix auf Podiumskurs für AK Sen1.
Marcel war auch Super unterwegs , bis km 20 bei mir. Später dann gesamt 25 AK 11.
__________________


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2007)

Es gibt sie doch, Bilder vom Taunus Trails. 
So und gleich gehts zum Cross Duathlon nach Eisenbach  
*@ Bonne**.* Ich werde mich heute mal sehen lassen, komme dann nach dem Rennen mit Marcel vorbei. Bezüglich PM. 

Was ist mit morgen, Oberhausen, Ifma, oder Tourchen???
Ich denke bei mir Ifma PR Termin danach eine Tour.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. September 2007)

Liebe Biker,

es war ein mal ein schöner, sanfter Trail in meinem Wald, den ausser ein Jäger und der Förster nicht kannte.  
Der war einfach und flüssig, also genau meine Kragenweite  
Heute fahre ich da mein schönstes Bummeltempo runter  - und was ist das  
Lauter Steine, Rampen und Sprünge in der Ideallinie!!!
Loitz, passt auf dass ich Euch nicht erwische ...DEERK und all die anderen???   

Der Manni

P.S. Hammergeil ists geworden!!!


----------



## Beach90 (16. September 2007)

Aha..wo denn ? 

ähm... besteht für mich eine Mitnahmemöglichkeit zum Gallahaan Marathon in Oppenhausen am Wochenende bei einem von euch? 
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (17. September 2007)

Sorry,

ich bin ab Samstag schon in Grafschaft.  

Bonne


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. September 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Aha..wo denn ?
> 
> Zwischen Eitorf und Bach - Südliche Siegseite.
> 
> ...



Sorry, den muss ich auslassen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. September 2007)

ERST MAL SUPER. Und danke.
Das Michael und Jörg heute bei mir waren. 

Hier zu Marcels und meinem Duathlon.








Marcel war gesamt 10. AK.3.Ich war gesamt 3. und AK.2.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. September 2007)

MARCELS Podium

Und der RED BULL stand !!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. September 2007)

Noch was. 
ICH


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. September 2007)

Und der RED BULL stand !!!!!!





[/QUOTE]

@Löwe: Was genau stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (20. September 2007)

MANFRED, 
hier lesen doch auch Kinder mit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. September 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> MANFRED,
> hier lesen doch auch Kinder mit




Weiss ich, Michael, dachte nur weil der "Red Bull" im Hintergrund eher liegt


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. September 2007)

Hurra, ich habs geschafft. Ich bin gerade meine 6. Trainingseinhheit für September gefahren.  
Ich habe jetzt schon Tolle 185 km 

Dafür aber einen Sack voll Überstunden.
Ich hoffe das das meiner Form nicht schadet, die Saison geht noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2007)

Gallahan Marathon.

Aber Hallo, was war den das???
Strecke, Orga, Teilnehmer, Weizenglass mit Druck, T-Shirt, Nudeln mit 3 Soßen, Wetter, Duschen , Bike Wasch usw. 
für 15 Euro      

Steht fest im Termin für 2008, aber dann mit besseren Bike. War heute nicht das ware mit dem Winterbike , naja trotzdem 4.
__________________


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. September 2007)

Start vom letzten WE


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. September 2007)

Oben und schön sauber







und bald sieht es wieder so aus...s.de/fotos/zip/42988/Laufeld-07-118.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. September 2007)

Ich glaub dann geh ich in den Winterschlaf. 
Zum Radfahren komme ich zurzeit eh nicht    





SO SIEHTS BALD AUS !!! :kotz:


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen, was geht denn am Wochenende ??????

Samstag vieleicht zum Volkslauf nach Wissen, mit dem MTB über ein paar Trails. 
Ist dann das erste mal die Woche das ich fahre.


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. September 2007)

Ich lauf den 10er:kotz: :kotz: . und dann auch noch Asphalt, dass tut weh.  

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. September 2007)

Das werde ich mir nicht zumuten, laufen geht im moment gar nicht.
Aber ein Stück Kuchen und dann wieder per Bike Heim.
Und hinzu über einige Trails, übrigens haben wir einen neuen "alten" in Dreisel 

P.S. Startzeit in Wissen auf 15.00 Uhr für denn 10ner verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (29. September 2007)

32:58
Habe ich nicht geschafft

Mit Unterstützung habe ich dann immerhin mit 38:20 eine persönliche Bestzeit geschafft und bin auch nur einmal überrundet worden


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. September 2007)

@ Bonne.
	
Respekt, eine gute 38ger Zeit.
Gratulation.

Ich werde morgen durch Nistertal wühlen, Marcel wohl auch.
Wer noch ???????????


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. September 2007)

Ein kleines MTB-Rennen am 3.10?

Ganz in der Nähe: http://www.bv-brochhagen.de/51106396780ffcf04/brocherpanoramalauf2007/index.html

Bin selber beim Münsterlandgiro...wenn aber Dauerregen gemeldet ist fahre ich lieber das MTB-Rennen..


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. September 2007)

Naja, vieleicht etwas zu klein.
Ich bin morgens in Bad Marienberg, Vereins-Bergzeitfahren, 
von da bis Gummersbach ginge aber. Start dort 15.15 Uhr.
Mal sehen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. September 2007)

Hier war ich letztes Jahr:
http://www.mtb-rengsdorf.de/

Schöne Trails, nette Leute und die BESTE VERPFLEGUNG. Super Muffins


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2007)

@ Bonne. 
Wie war es in Winterberg ???

Was anderes. Was ist mit dem Winterpokal ????
Vorschlag: Michael B., Manfred K., Marcel, Pierre


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Oktober 2007)

Na es war der Hammer!!

Ich bin auch ged(r)opt, nachdem Hans-Peter vorgelegt hat. Das erste Holzgerüst war sicher 1 m hoch dann 1,30 hoch und dann in den Schräghang, also so fast 3,5 bis 3 m in die Tiefe waren das. Erst habe ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht, dann immer schneller an die Kante und weiter ging es in die Tiefe.
Das ist echt ein Highlight gewesen 

Da muss ich bald wieder hin
ist ja noch bis Ende Oktober auf .... das letzte Wochenende geht noch was ....


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

fährt einer am Sonntag mit den Langenberg-Marathon? Ich hätte zwar Interesse zu fahren, aber alleine wenig Drive  (keine Sorge, auf der Strecke braucht ihr *nicht* auf mich zu warten  ). 
Mitfahrgelegenheit ist vorhanden (2-3 x)

Ich würde So. früh losfahren und vor Ort anmelden.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Oktober 2007)

Michael B., Manfred K., Marcel und meine wenigkeit fahren auch nach Langenberg. Können uns ja einen Bus mieten 

Sprechen heute abend mal kurz darübe, wie wir fahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Können uns ja einen Bus mieten



Also wenn ihr zu dritt auf die Rückbank wollt, reicht (m)ein Auto...


----------



## Beach90 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich laufe Köln Marathon mit , sonst würde ich gerne mitkommen 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Oktober 2007)

bin jetzt mach Münster zum Sparkassen-Giro

Am Sonntag sind Frank, Pepe Jörg und ich dabei in Langenberg

Faherei keine Ahnung ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich laufe Köln Marathon mit , sonst würde ich gerne mitkommen
> Max




Menno  

Köln-Marathon:
- zigtausende, die auf deinen Füßen rumtrampeln 
- dicke Kölner Großstadtluft:kotz: 
- grillende Zuschauer 
- keine Anstiege 
- keine Erholungsphasen außer das Warten am Start 
- keine Gangschaltung 
- gefährlich ohne Helm 

DAS willst du dir antun 

   

Viel Glück!


----------



## Beach90 (2. Oktober 2007)

..ich muss das ganze ja nur 10 km in der Staffel ertragen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Oktober 2007)

Also Marcel fährt nicht , bleiben Manfred K. und ich. 
Mannfred schläft von Samstag auf Sonntag bei uns, so muß er nicht zurück nach Bonn. 
Ich habe "Sturmfrei" und mache eine Nudelparty  
Abwarten wie er fahren will, Fahrgemeinschaft wäre schon OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2007)

@Pierre und Manni 2: Angebot steht...


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2007)

@Anfaenge64 - was hast du denn für ein Auto ? Schicke dir mal eine PM mit meiner Handy-Nr. kannst mich dann am besten mal anrufen


----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen ,

ich bin heute schön gestrampelt und zwar bei der Landesmeisterschaft RLP die heute in Bundenthal nachgeholt wurde ,da Niederlinxweiler ja nur SW Meisterschaft war.
Die Strecke in Bundenthal war einfach der Hammer ,im eh schon schönen Pfälzer Wald wurde mit dem Bagger etc. eine Strecke mit 95 % Sigletrails aus dem Boden gestampft,ein wenig Technik wurde auch noch mit reingebastelt. Vom Höhenprofil etwa mit Niederlinxweiler vergleichbar. Auf der Strecke zu fahrn hat einfach nur Spass gemacht 
Die Organisation war TOP , direkt nach dem Rennen Siegerehrung , Kaffe & Kuchen alles da 
Sogar unser deutsche Meister Wolfram Kurschat war da ... wenn auch "nur" als Zuschauer (Betreuer) 
Bin knapp dritter geworden ,aber trotzdem mehr als zufrieden. Bin in guter Stimmung für Herdorf 

Max


Edit : Bonne hat heute in Münster Dampf gemacht?
--KLICK---


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2007)

Zeig mal die BDR Ausschreibung zu diesem Rennen.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2007)

Bitteschön : Ausschreibung

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs auch gerade gesehen.
Das kam sehr plötzlich, zu plötzlich, weil die eigentlich für 2008 geplant waren. Egal. Ohne MTB Fachwart läuft einiges schief. Ich habe auch keinen Bock mich wieder mit dem Vorstand vom Radsport RLP anzulegen. Da kommt dann wieder. Ging nicht anders, Entschuldigung.
Die schrieben mir mal: Wenn keiner weis das eine Meisterschaft ist, ist es auch keine.  
Echt BDR, ich suche mal das Original.

Aber trotzdem: DANKE für den Tip, Max.


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Oktober 2007)

Giro Münster: Was passiert wenn ein paar Hundert gleichzeitig über einen 5m breiten Zielstrich fahren wollen?

Das Wetter war richtig gut und das Rennen war mal etwas anderes als MTB. Keiner will führen und im Wind fahren (Michi Graben aus AK und ich waren da aktiver mit einem Blue essentialsfahrer, alle anderen wollten nicht so richtig, daher ging es mal mit 33 dann wieder mit 45 weiter. 50 km bis zu den Bergen, dann 3 mal rauf und runter und wieder 50 km flach zurück. In den Bergen konnte ich dann mal ein bißchen Vorsprung rausholen, aber innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden kleben sie wieder an einem und lutschen.
Am Ende wollen se alle auf einmal nach vorne und dann knallts. Ich musste mitsprinten weil es keinen anderen Weg gab und bin 11. geworden. Hatte dabei aber richtig Angst um meine Gesundheit. Michi Graben der ganz viel vorne gearbeitet hat hielt sich aus dem Zielsprint klugerweise raus wurde dann nur 72., aber besser als die Typen, die die Standfestigkeit der Absperrgitter geprüft haben Er hat seine Altersklassenwertung, also insgesamt vom ganzem Jahr souverän gewonnen-Glückwunsch


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Oktober 2007)

@ Bonne 
Schöne Trainingseinheit, und Wetter war ja auch OK. 
Samstag Nudeln ???

Ich war beim Vereinsbergzeitfahren. War auch ganz nett. 
War jemand in Gummersbach ??

Und Marcel fährt Sonntag doch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Oktober 2007)

Einladung steht:

Nudelparty ( Käse und Bolognese Soße )
Coca Cola  3 Grad
und 4 Std Video CAPE EPIC 2007


----------



## Postmann (18. Oktober 2007)

So, ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück. War 2 Wochen an der Nordsee. Oh Mann radfahren ohne Berge!!    

Wie lief es beim tune-frm-cup? War ja geiles Wetter an beiden Wochenenden.

Bis bald
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2007)




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2007)

1.38.22 Halbmarathon in Hachenburg. 
3. Ak M30
Ohne vorbereitung.
Aua meine Beine bringen mich um.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Oktober 2007)

Meine Runde gestern war auch der Killer. 
Bin in Eifel meine Runde gefahren. 48Km, nur vier Berge (über 1500hm laut 
HAC4) . Vor einpaar Wochen habe ich diese Runde mit 2:31 Stunden geschafft und heute habe ich die Schallmauer von 2:29,29 geschafft. (Schnitt 19,51). Am letzten Anstieg war ich total platt.
Jetzt ist aber Schluß mit Lustig, das Jahr laß ich ruhig ausrollen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe so DICKE BEINE


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Oktober 2007)

Auch Berg hoch?


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2007)

Ja, auch Berg . Es war verdammt hart.
Regelmäßig Laufen werde ich wohl nie, aber zwischendurch ist es ganz nett, wenn es dann aber nur halb so schwer währe.
Man sollte aber auch nicht HM laufen ohne Vorbereitung, meine Beine werden die ganze Woche Dick sein.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Oktober 2007)

Wie hat dir die DVD 24h Duisburg gefallen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2007)

SUPER SPITZE.

Wenn man sich in ein paar Jahren die DVD noch mal ansieht, hat man bestimmt Gänsehaut.
Allerdings haben wir ziemlichen Müll gelabbert, oder ??


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2007)

WINTERPOKAL TEAM ????????

Will keiner mitmachen, oder muß man euch Kaufen   
Bis jetzt sind wir Marcel, Manfred und meine wenigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Was ist den mit Bonne? 
Was ist mit Manni aus Eitorf?


----------



## Giom (26. Oktober 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> muß man euch Kaufen


 
was zahlst Du für ca. 900 Punkte?


----------



## Postmann (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab schon ein Team (von unserem Racing Team), aber mache gern mit Euch einige Winterausfahrten wenn ich darf   !!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Was ist mit Manni aus Eitorf?



Dann gibt es für Euch eine neue Disziplin: "Anfaengerslalom ab 2. Runde"   

aber lockere 10 Punkte traue ich mir schon zu


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> was zahlst Du für ca. 900 Punkte?



Gibt es für die Löwenburg Extrapunkte?
Hast du lust am Samstag an der Ahr zufahren?


----------



## Giom (26. Oktober 2007)

Samstag nicht. Aber 1. November könnten wir was machen. Als wir in Windeck waren hatten wir mit Max über eine Trailtour dort gesprochen, das wäre auch eine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi Giom ich glaube du hast mit mir darüber gesprochen 
ich habe am 1 November leider keine Zeit  aber wir können das ja mal ins Auge fassen wollte sowieso was darüber im Großen Treffen schreiben damit wieder viele dabei sind 
werde mir mal was ausdenken


----------



## Giom (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Marcel,
das stimmt, das war mit dir, aber mit Max auch. 1. November war nur ein vorschlag, aber gerne auch ein anderes mal.
gruß
Guillaume


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Oktober 2007)

Wir fahren nur mit dir, wenn du beim Winterpokal mit machst


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2007)

Windecktrails am 01.11, warum nicht ???
Und das gibt sogar FETT PUNKTE für den WP 

Wir brauchen einen TEAM Namen.!! z.B. ......??? mir fällt nichts ein 

Morgen fahre ich durchs Nistertal nach Nister, 10er Laufen( Nauberglauf)  und zurück. Sonntag fahre ich teile des Neuen Westerwaldsteigs. 
http://www.westerwaldsteig.de/de/04_entfernungstabelle.html.
In der Woche geht wieder nichts.


----------



## Giom (26. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wir fahren nur mit dir, wenn du beim Winterpokal mit machst



ne neee, so nicht. Ich fahre mit den Siebengebirglern


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2007)

Da bin ich morgen.


----------



## Postmann (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

wer hat den Lust und Zeit für eine kleine Tour morgen (Sonntag) so um 11 für 2-3 Stunden?

Wenn sich keiner meldet bin ich einfach mal um 11 in Leuscheid an der Sparkasse.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2007)

morgen ist bikepark in Winterberg angesagt


----------



## Beach90 (28. Oktober 2007)

Also von mir aus bin dabei im WP Team ,allerdings sage ich euch gleich ,dass meine sportlichen aktivitäten im moment stark eingeschränkt sind.

Ich plane im moment eh eine Nachtreffentour für die Leute aus der Projektwoche ,die an meinem Mountainbikeprojekt teilgenommen haben ,allerdings vermute ich,es ist mitlerweile zukalt dafür ,da die meisten kaum Ausstattung für solche Tempraturen haben. Zudem würde das nicht die schnellste Gruppe werden...aber das ist ja egal beim Winterpokal.

Leider steht mir momentan auch kein Richtiges Mountainbike zu Verfügung 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Oktober 2007)

Wie wars in Winterberg???
Samstag bin ich schön durchs Nistertal  nach Nister (38km 600hm).
Nauberglauf in 43.02 min ,
und wieder durchs Nistertal zurück,anstrengend aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. Oktober 2007)

wie sieht es jetzt mit unseren WP aus?
Giom hätte vielleicht auch Interesse. Wieviele sind wir jetzt?
Hast du jetzt einen Namen gefunden?


----------



## Delgado (29. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Samstag nicht. Aber 1. November könnten wir was machen. Als wir in Windeck waren hatten wir mit Max über eine Trailtour dort gesprochen, das wäre auch eine Idee.



Ja bitte  

1. Nov.-Tour  

Wer machts? Max, Pierre, Bonne, ....?


Gruß

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> wie sieht es jetzt mit unseren WP aus?
> Giom hätte vielleicht auch Interesse. Wieviele sind wir jetzt?
> Hast du jetzt einen Namen gefunden?


 
Nun ja, fest bisher sind Marcel du und ich.
Bonne?? Mit Giom sind wir dann 5. 
Teamname, wenn der Michael dabei ist, gerne eine Werbung für den Cup.
Sonst, Team Schneepflug, Night-Trailer, oder ähnlisch. 
Oder FOCUS TEAM

Eine Tour am 01.11. plane ich nicht, weil ich tags zuvor auf einem Geburtstag im Westerwald bin(Schwiegervater)  , ich fahre dann dort oben, oder die Tour in Windeck ist erst Mittags.

Ich gehe jetzt in der Garage auf die Rolle


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Oktober 2007)

bin zur Zeit in einer depressiven Phase ...

WP war schon ne Motivation zu trainieren....

Im Moment habe ich keine Lust mehr auf Konditionsbolzerei.

Ich sitze nur noch auf dem Freerider oder habe ne Schaufel in der Hand. Heißt 30% buddeln und 30 % fahrern 40 % Labern und Spaß haben.

Wann geht der WP denn los?? Name wäre natürlich eine liebe Idee, danke.

Bonne

Am 1.11 weiß ich noch nicht, ob vormttags oder Nachmittags wegen Familie. Und dann die Königsfrage: XC-Tour in Windeck oder Freeride in the Huth? Hier ein Videotip: http://www.tune-frm-cup.de/video/di...-martin-panke-jerome-janzen-und-thomas-tsimas


----------



## Giom (29. Oktober 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mit Giom sind wir dann 5.



ja moment, steht noch nicht fest; Manfred hat auch geschrieben "vieleicht"

gruß
guillaume


----------



## Solanum (30. Oktober 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja bitte
> 
> 1. Nov.-Tour
> 
> ...



Max??

keiner Lust??

S lanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> ja moment, steht noch nicht fest; Manfred hat auch geschrieben "vieleicht"
> 
> gruß
> guillaume


 
Manfred K., Michael B., Marcel, Ich und du, sind doch 5.
Team Name www.???????Cup


----------



## Giom (30. Oktober 2007)

doch ohne mich, ich werde für die andere Rheinseite fahren, sorry.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## 2dangerbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

Wär wird der fünfte?
Was war mit postmann?
Soll ich mich mal hier umhören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

Wie wäre der teamname " Berg hoch sind wir die schnellsten"


----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wie wäre der teamname " Berg hoch sind wir die schnellsten"



Gelogen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (31. Oktober 2007)

schneller als du auf jeden Fall


----------



## Postmann (31. Oktober 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wär wird der fünfte?
> Was war mit postmann?
> Soll ich mich mal hier umhören?


 
Ich wär gern dabei, aber bin schon in einem WP Team mit meinem IBC Racing Team.Fahr aber gern mit Euch durch den Winter.


----------



## Beach90 (31. Oktober 2007)

Mich gibts auch noch ... aber tut euch keinen Zwang an

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. November 2007)

Der Cup wird nächstes Jahr wohl so heißen, daher fände ich es nett, wenn wir den Namen zwecks Werbung nutzen würden, danke 

Bonne

www.berg-bike-cup.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2007)

Alles klar, wird so gemeldet.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2007)

Team ist gemeldet, also ab zum WP und bestätigt euch. 
Manfred sag deinem Kumpel bescheid.
www.berg-bike-cup.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2007)

Bin heute Nachmittag zum 2.mal Bad Marienberg Cross Duathlon Meister geworden.(nach 2005, 06 zweiter )   
Eine Stunde Matsch, Schlammcatchen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2007)

WER IST DER GHOST FAHRER ???


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. November 2007)

Das Bild ist wohl was älter? 
Aber das Grinsen kommt mit bekannt vor.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2007)

MANFRED !!!!




Marcel !!!


----------



## Blut Svente (4. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> das stimmt, das war mit dir, aber mit Max auch. 1. November war nur ein vorschlag, aber gerne auch ein anderes mal.
> gruß
> Guillaume



Nabend 
 gibt das jetzt was mit der Tour bei euch am Ende der Welt???
LGS


----------



## 2dangerbiker (5. November 2007)

So, die ersten punkte sind für unser Team www.berg-bikes-cup.de eingefahren.
Wollte der erste sein. Pech gehabt.  
es ist schon einer über 5 Stunden gefahren  und wir haben gerade sieben Uhr)


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. November 2007)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gesehen der konnte wohl nicht mehr schlafen    oder?!?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2007)

Der Anfang ist getan. 
Das es Menschen, ?, gibt die um 7 Uhr schon 5 Std gefahren sind. OK, da sag ich nichts zu .

@Blut Svente. Eine Tour am kommenden WE ist OK, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (5. November 2007)

...und das einer um 18 Uhr schon einer 12 Stunden gefahren ist. 
das bedeutet, dass er schon heutmorgen um 5 Uhr losgefahren ist


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. November 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/434350


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2007)

So sieht man es besser  
Wer hat das gemacht ???


----------



## Blut Svente (5. November 2007)

Nabend  
@ Flämischer Löwe  Sonntag wär OK. Zwischen 9 und 10? So 3 stündchen? 
LGS


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2007)

Ja, kann man so mal festhalten.


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. November 2007)

So mach ich das


----------



## XCRacer (5. November 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bin heute Nachmittag zum 2.mal Bad Marienberg Cross Duathlon Meister geworden.


Prima! Meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2007)

Danke. Ich guck mal ob ich ein Bild finde, ich sah gut aus Selten so viel Schlamm bei CC gesehen.



Wenn das Wetter stimmt gibts die Tour am Sonntag auf jedenfall, ich grübel schon über eine reihenfolge der Trails nach.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. November 2007)

So die ersten Punkte sind eingefahren    ich habe auch lust am Sonntag wäre auch dabei suche nach einer gebrauchten Hinteradfelge (mit Bremsflanken also no Disc) für arme Azubis 
also dann eventuell bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (6. November 2007)

@Wurzelglätter: also ne Felge habe ich, hängen aber noch 32 Speichennippel, Speichen und ne defekte Vorderradnabe dran. Kannste haben für umme

der Bonne


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. November 2007)

Sorry meine ein laufrad kommplett  ne Felge habe ich auch aber da ist die Nabe kaputt und eine neue Nabe einspeichen lassen lohnt da nicht deswegen suche ich ein 0815 laufrad hatte mich  im vorherigen Text wohl falsch ausgedrückt  trotzdem Danke für das Angebot


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. November 2007)

@2dangerbiker:Hättest du geschrieben, das mit Deinem Rad Joey Kelly in Duisburg beim 24 std. Rennen 2 Runden gefahren ist,Hättest du bestimmt 300 Euro mehr bekommen   und Deine Kettenblätter hättest du auch mal besser Sauber machen sollen


----------



## Postmann (7. November 2007)

Hi, ich würd auch gern mitkommen am Sonntag, aber bin wahrscheinlich nicht vor 13:00 Uhr "frei". Mein Schwager wird Samstag 21 und feiert heftig!   Da übernachten wir dann in Rösrath und sind wahrscheinlich erst mittag wieder zu haus.

Schreibt doch mal wo ihr fahrt und ich kommen vielleicht (je nach Kater!!) dazu!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. November 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @2dangerbiker:Hättest du geschrieben, das mit Deinem Rad Joey Kelly in Duisburg beim 24 std. Rennen 2 Runden gefahren ist,Hättest du bestimmt 300 Euro mehr bekommen   und Deine Kettenblätter hättest du auch mal besser Sauber machen sollen



Bist herzlich eingeladen zun nachpollieren 
und danach fahren wir dann schön durch den Matsch


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. November 2007)

Frage zum WP?

Normalerweise zählt Training auf der Rolle 1,5 fach, oder soll ich einfach zählen?

Das Wetter ist meinem Ergometer egal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2007)

Das Rolle oder halt Ergo mehr ist, ist bekannt aber im WP ist eine Std eine Std.
Laufen ist auch mehr wert

Denn brauchen wir
07.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Schwimmen (indoor))30 min (00:30 h)2 07.11.2007Radfahren (It's a lazy wednesday :-()515 min (08:35 h)34 06.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Liegestützen, Crunches, Klimmzüge an der Türstange.)30 min (00:30 h)206.11.2007 22:33 06.11.2007Radfahren (Sozusagen die Feierabendrunde.)290 min (04:50 h)19 06.11.2007Radfahren (Erste Fahrt mit unfreiwilliger Regenpause)320 min (05:20 h)21 05.11.2007Radfahren (Hausrunde (groß))720 min (12:00 h)48 
*





*


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2007)

Vorschlag
Tour am Sonntag: 10 Uhr
Start. 
Dreisel Brücke. Dann kann Marcel am längsten schlafen 
Siegbergtrail, Burgtrail, Hoppengartentrail, Dehlenbach Pfad, Philosophentrail, Realschultrail, Ohmbach, Wasserhaus, Jagthütte, Wasserfall.
Ziel ist dann Bahnhof Schladern.
Dauer puuuu.. schwer zu sagen, aber normalerweise unter 3 Std. Zwischen den Trails gibts nur direkten weg.
Ich schätze ca.35 bis 40 km aber auch ca 800 hm.
Es wird LLLAAGGSSAAMM gefahren !!!!!!!!!! Echt.


----------



## Vizepräsident (8. November 2007)

Langsaaaaaaaaaam heißt also nur en 30iger Schnitt nich wie sonst immer.
Das wär mir persönlich viel zu langsam, also mal mindestens so 35iger Schnitt muss da drin sein!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2007)

*@ Vize.*  Der Schnitt aber Berghoch.  
Ich hoffe du fährst mit.
Ich hab übrigens deine Ärmlinge, du hast sie in Büchel bei mir im Focus Camp liegen lassen.


----------



## Giom (8. November 2007)

wo ist das genau dreisel Brücke? Ich es die Brücke der Dattenfelder Strasse in Windeck Dreisel? Bräuchte was "Navi-Taugliches". Bin zwar samstag abend auch bei einer Feier, aber 10 Uhr ist vertrettbar.
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Vizepräsident (9. November 2007)

@flämischer Löwe:  Is mir noch gar nich aufgefallen! 
Is ja ziemliches Unwetter gemeldet! Aber schaun wir mal!


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> wo ist das genau dreisel Brücke? Ich es die Brücke der Dattenfelder Strasse in Windeck Dreisel? Bräuchte was "Navi-Taugliches". Bin zwar samstag abend auch bei einer Feier, aber 10 Uhr ist vertrettbar.
> gruß
> guillaume


 
Ja diese Brücke, Dattenfelderstr. 9 wohnt der Marcel.
Unwetter ??????? Wo


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2007)

Wer hat denn Interesse für Sonntag ????
Ich hoffe das Wetter wird nicht ganz so Extrem , fahren werde ich auf jedenfall. Notfalls die kleine Trailrunde 10mal .


----------



## Giom (9. November 2007)

Wetter ist mir egal, ich würde mitfahren. Ich kenne Deine kleine Runde nicht, aber 10 mal hört sich gut an.
guillaume


----------



## Blut Svente (10. November 2007)

ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (10. November 2007)

OK , bis morgen.
Siegbergtrail, Burgtrail, Hoppengartentrail, Dehlenbach Pfad, Philosophentrail, Realschultrail, Ohmbach, Wasserhaus, Jagthütte, Wasserfall.
Ziel ist dann Bahnhof Schladern, oder halt Dreisel.
Zwischen den Trails lockere Verbindungswege, z.B. Siegweg
Die Route lassen wir mal so, vieleicht ohne Realschul Trail.


----------



## Giom (10. November 2007)

klingt gut


----------



## Blut Svente (10. November 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> klingt gut


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. November 2007)

Ja, wird gut.
Radeln durch Windeck.
	

Ich hoffe nur auf etwas Glück mit dem Wetter.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. November 2007)

Schön wars, aber auch Nass .
Außer den Realschultrail sind wir alle gefahren.
ca 30 km HM ??? Hac3 hat nicht gezählt.ca 2.15 Std
Nächstesmal dann bei Trockenen Trails, die sind dann auch ganz anders


----------



## Giom (11. November 2007)

27km, 475hm, 1h54.
für mich 2 Stürze dabei, bringt aber keine Bonuspunkte. Trocken sind die Trails bestimmt richtig gut. War trozdem schön. Jetzt scheint die Sonne, super!


----------



## Blut Svente (11. November 2007)

Hat Spaß gemacht! Das müssen wir nochmal machen wenns trockener is!
LGS


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2007)

Man was für ein Wetter heute.  



Machen wir wieder eine Weihnachtsfeier.???

Also Dirk würde seinen Shop( www.purevelo.de ) wieder als Location anbieten, von Daniela gibts wieder Pizza .
Film vorschlag: Pochers Vollidiot  und einige Freeride Videos.
Los last uns was Organisieren !!!

Ist morgen was geplant ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. November 2007)

Gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. November 2007)

Hier nochmal was schönes zum gucken. 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2143333


----------



## Postmann (19. November 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Machen wir wieder eine Weihnachtsfeier.???


 
Hi,

ich wäre gern dabei, wenn ihr so nen Typen wie mich lasst!    

Vom Termin passt mir alles ausser das We 1+2.12. Da bin ich in Urlaub (Verlängertes WE ohne Kinder    )!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Vizepräsident (19. November 2007)

Mein Filmvorschlag:NWD
und natürlich den Filmklassiker schlechthin: Das bikeaction video vom Dirk 
Auch sehenswert: erstes rennen in Pracht 
bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. November 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wäre gern dabei, wenn ihr so nen Typen wie mich lasst!


 
Türlich  

@ Vizepräsident: Woher bekommen wir TV und Player, letztes Jahr hat der Dirk das besorgt.

@ deerk
 Deine Zuge fluppen auch in Campagnolo . Purevelo, da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## deerk (20. November 2007)

lol ja ja das video ... wird mich jetzt wohl auf ewig verfolgen 

ja dann machen wir das so  tv un player besorg ich wieder 
aber pocher geht mal gar nicht ...  

müssen wir mal gucken wann ich starte mal eine umfrage wann wer kann ... 

ja dann ist doch alles prima mit den zügen ... 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. November 2007)

@ Bonne.
Rodgau und Kottenheim sind an einem Tag.   17.02 Und jetzt ???
Ich muß dich doch noch in Rodgau schlagen. Deswegen laufe ich doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (21. November 2007)

solange es nur bergauf geht hat der bonne sowieso keine chance lol

Termin Weihnachtsfeier: Wie wärs mit dem 15.12 oder doch am 23.12?

Wenn das Wetter passt können wir ja vorher noch en tourchen fahren!


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. November 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Bonne.
> Rodgau und Kottenheim sind an einem Tag.   17.02 Und jetzt ???
> Ich muß dich doch noch in Rodgau schlagen. Deswegen laufe ich doch die ganze Zeit.




da habe ich ja glück gehabt, dass rodgau ausfällt  

ich laufe die 10 im Moment unter 38! Pierre und du???

Bei dirk ist wohl am 8.12


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2007)

*@BONNE**.* 
Rodgau als Trainings Wettkampf hätte ich schon gerne mitgenommen.

Von mir aus ginge der 08.12, gerne auch der 07.(Freitag).
Ich werde jetzt einen 10 laufen, aber natürlich nicht unter 40 min, dann verliere ich doch einen WP Punkt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. November 2007)

Hallo wegen mir wäre der 15 ok


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. November 2007)

Daniela
	

 hat mich darauf hingewiesen, das am 08. Weihnachtsmarkt in Ruppi ist, seit Jahren Familientag. Sorry, geht nicht.
Eine Woche später ? Oder der  07. Freitag ??


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. November 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Da lag die kette nicht richtig auf und wenn einer wie Reinhold reintritt, dann wird auch schon mal auf der Ladefläche mit dem eigenem Kinn gebremst.

P.S. War das 2002 oder 2003??


----------



## Postmann (23. November 2007)

Mir würden 07. + 15.12. passen. Hab meine Frau schon "vorgewarnt". Aber sie sagte nur, "wow, bike videos gucken und Bier trinken, wie spannend  "

Frauen halt, oder?


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. November 2007)

Dann solltest du dir den Film Männer auf Rädern mal anschauen , was du kennst den nicht? Dann sollten wir ihn mal wieder sehen.

...

Bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (23. November 2007)

Der 15.wär doch prima!


----------



## Postmann (23. November 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir den Film Männer auf Rädern mal anschauen , was du kennst den nicht? Dann sollten wir ihn mal wieder sehen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bonne


 
Gute Idee, vielleicht am 15.12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pepin (25. November 2007)

hallo Windecker

wollte mal fragen ob von euch auch jemand im bereich wissen unterwegs ist?

da ich über weihnachten in Wissen bin habe ich für den 23. und 24. 12 mal 2 touren ausgeschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5525

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5526


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. November 2007)

http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1179


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2007)

Pepin schrieb:


> hallo Windecker
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob von euch auch jemand im bereich wissen unterwegs ist?
> 
> ...


 
OK


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2007)

Hey, was ist das denn .... 
*Liste aller Einträge von GetFitter*

DatumSportartDauerPunktegeändert26.11.2007Radfahren (Runde mit Georg)720 min (12:00 h)48 25.11.2007Radfahren (Wau leider nur 3. Dritter)1440 min (24:00 h)96 

Naja OK ist besimmt Profi    
Ich werde mich jetzt auch ein wenig aufs Rad setzten.

Wann Feiern wir denn jetzt ???? 
7. oder 8. Ich bekomme auch den 8. hin, nur was später dann, Michael und Jörg kommen dann auch ca 21.00 Uhr von Grafschaft wieder.

@ Manfred. Wieder Gesund ??? Kommst du auch zur "Weihnachtsfeier".


 Samstag fährt Michael und ich in Wiesbaden, Sonntag könnte man ein Tourchen Starten ????
JA NEIN VIELEICHT.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (27. November 2007)

Hey Pierre,

Ich bin nicht mehr krank, aber gesund auch nicht, aber ich fahre wieder.
Viel Spass in Wiesbaden mit Bonne, ich wäre für die Veranstaltung am Samstag nicht fit genug.
Wann ist den Eure Feier jetzt. Mal Schauen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht.
Wie sieht es mit einen Besuch von Euch bei uns aus? Laut Sonja war ja mal der 15./16.12 geplant.
Zweifelst du die Einträge von GetFitter an ?
Wo ist dass Problem; Nach Malle fliegen, was bestimmt über ein halben Tag dauert mit Transfer und dann acht Stunden Biken und dann die kleine Vorbereitung, vor einen 24 Stunden Tag, nochmals 12 Stunden fahren und nach den 24 Stunden nochmals 10 Stunden ausrollen. Machst du das nicht?
Aber dass innerhalb von zwei Wochen zweimal?


----------



## Vizepräsident (27. November 2007)

Jo Tourchen is prima!
Aber erst mal schön ausschlafen, d.h Start frühestens um 12uhr.
Nich dass das wieder so endet wie am letzten Sonntag, als ihr einfach so um 11 ohne mich gefahren gefahren seid
Hoffentlich passt das Wetter, soll ja wieder mal das übliche WE-Wetter geben.
Schaun wir mal was die Dreiselgang so technisch drauf hat , haben da so en ganz speziellen Parcour


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wann Feiern wir denn jetzt ????
> 7. oder 8. Ich bekomme auch den 8. hin, nur was später dann, Michael und Jörg kommen dann auch ca 21.00 Uhr von Grafschaft wieder.


 
Vom Dirk her am 15.12


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. November 2007)

get Fitter

woll doch nur die Leichtbauheinis auf den Arm nehmen.

X_1 macht es aber besser!! Er kopiert die Einträge von Deisterbuddler und legt dann noch selbst was drauf.


----------



## Vizepräsident (28. November 2007)

Habt ihr schon gesehen was die momentan neues in Winterberg bauen. Einfach der Wahnsinn, einen Northshore mit Anliegern und drops. Was noch so alles dazu kommt is garnicht abzusehen: vielleicht doch der 7 Meter road gap 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGXhmW9emU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. November 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gesehen was die momentan neues in Winterberg bauen. Einfach der Wahnsinn, einen Northshore mit Anliegern und drops. Was noch so alles dazu kommt is garnicht abzusehen: vielleicht doch der 7 Meter road gap
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKGXhmW9emU


 
Gut das ich das nicht fahre, ihr wißt schon, ich fahre nur Berg hoch.  
Trotzdem Interesant zum zuschauen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. November 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gut das ich das nicht fahre, ihr wißt schon, ich fahre nur Berg hoch.



Gut Pierre, das Ganze geht bestimmt auch anders herum!!!

cu in Winterberg


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2007)

http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=341693
Und das. 
http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=406734

Viel Spaß


----------



## deerk (30. November 2007)

so männer traurig aber wahr  

weihnachtsfeier fällt erst mal aus ... 

bekommen kein termin hin wo fast jeder könnte oder es mir in den kram passt 

vielleicht mal im januar gucken oder wir machen ne osterfeier draus 
dann an der hoffentlich neuen strecke mit grillen und so ... 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2007)

Man was war das schön, mal wieder Wettkampfluft zu schnuppern.  

War eine ganz nette Veranstaltung, ich hatte 50 km und 1000 Hm in ca 2Std damit war ich 8., Bonne wurde 2. mit einer Runde mehr als ich, dafür das ich nicht ernsthaft trainiere ist das ganz OK.

So und morgen komm ich mal um 11 nach Hamm wenn nicht gerade die Welt "untergeht" , ist mal so gemeldet.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2007)

*@Bonne.*
Und, hast du dich schon nach Kompressionsstrümpfen erkundigt? 
Ich hatte gestern nach dem Rennen meine "alten" von BW an.
Zur Regeneration(Durchblutung) ist das Top. 

Oder lag das doch an McD

 
Hey, das Wetter war doch OK heute, hätte ich doch MTB fahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (3. Dezember 2007)

Werd jetzt Sonntags nur noch Klettern gehen, war echt klasse. Und hat schon ganz gut geklappt hab schon ne Route im 5. Schwierigkeitsgrad gepackt. Brauchte zwar 4 Versuche, aber egal. Bei dem Wetter Fahrrad fahren macht so gar keinen Spaß, nichts klappt richtig 
Beim nächsten mal klettern nehmen wir den Bonne mit, hab ja leider seine Erstbegehung des Hämmscher Kirchturms verpasst 

Mit der Weihnachtsfeier is schade, aber schaun wir mal. Vielleicht kriegen wir noch was organisiert.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Mit der Weihnachtsfeier is schade, aber schaun wir mal. Vielleicht kriegen wir noch was organisiert.


 
Das hoffe ich jawohl.
Grillen im Januar  

Nimm den Bonne nicht mit, der macht das dann auch noch.


----------



## deerk (4. Dezember 2007)

lol ... 

net grillen im januar "weihnachtsfeier" oder halt wenn wieder sommer ist 
grillen was ich fast noch cooler finden würde 

man stelle sich vor 

schön abends so um die 25 grad bisschen biken und dann fetzen fleischt und ein küüüühles bierchen 

so jetzt hab ich tränen in den augen ... 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2007)

Guckt ihr hier. 
So wie man mich kennt. 
http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9442.html
Man achte auf das Gesicht, nicht das Rad.
http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9545.html
Das weße sind meine Augen 
http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9593.html
http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9681.html

Bonne findet ihr auch dort.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Dezember 2007)

Und ich werde hier bei uns ständig zur Sau gemacht, weil ich mit Frontschutzblech fahre...


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Dezember 2007)

Das liegt doch nicht am Schutzblech  

Ich sah so nach 10 Runden aus:

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9649.html

  

Vorne ist alles leichter ...(Na ganz vorne war ich ja nicht, aber der Lukas war so weit weg, das er mich nicht schmutzig gemacht hat.)


----------



## XCRacer (4. Dezember 2007)

Das ist der Beweis! Pierres Bilder sind digital nachbearbeitet


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2007)

Beim nächsten mal fahre ich wieder mit Schutz  .Bestimmt.
Aber deswegen sind wir doch MOUNTAIN BIKER !!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Dezember 2007)

Ob das jemand interessiert? 

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9437.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9454.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9455.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9504.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9533.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9551.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9574.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9575.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9599.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9600.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9625.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9649.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9703.html

http://www.suedhessenfotos.de/2007/Radsport/Nightrider/slides/RE2U9705.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ob das jemand interessiert?


 
Nö. 

Muß jetzt Trainieren bis zu den Lotto Zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2007)

*@ Bon**ne.* Das sind zuviel Bilder !  

Lotto: leider nur 2 Richtige


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Dezember 2007)

Also wirst du keiner neuer Sponsor-Schade


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2007)

Hätte ich aber gemacht.


----------



## Postmann (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber kann ich auf meinem Rad mit Disk Brakes auch eine Felge für V-Brages fahren? Allerdings nur auf der Rolle und mit dem Wissem, dass ich nicht bremsen kann.

Denn dann könnte ich meine alte Felge mit Slik immer auf der Rolle lassen und dann nur meinen Rahmen einspannen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Dezember 2007)

Wenn der Bremssattel nicht an die Speichen kommt JAAA


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber kann ich auf meinem Rad mit Disk Brakes auch eine Felge für V-Brages fahren? Allerdings nur auf der Rolle und mit dem Wissem, dass ich nicht bremsen kann.
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall ein Kissen vor das Vorderrad, so als Notbremse


----------



## Postmann (6. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn der Bremssattel nicht an die Speichen kommt JAAA


OK, werd es probieren. Danke für die Info!!!

Wegen der Notbremse, da hab ich ein Eisenrohr, das kann ich dann in das Hinterrad stecken, das bremst super!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber kann ich auf meinem Rad mit Disk Brakes auch eine Felge für V-Brages fahren? Allerdings nur auf der Rolle und mit dem Wissem, dass ich nicht bremsen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Frag mal Wurzelglätter.
Der fährt Disc Felge mit Cantibremse im Gelände.   
Im Notfall geht alles !!!

Für die Rolle kannst du auch ein Altes 28 Zoll Laufrad von einem Rennrad nehmen,  hört sich doof an, geht aber.


----------



## Postmann (6. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Frag mal Wurzelglätter.
> Der fährt Disc Felge mit Cantibremse im Gelände.
> Im Notfall geht alles !!!


 
Deswegen hat er so viele Stürze, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid.     



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Für die Rolle kannst du auch ein Altes 28 Zoll Laufrad von einem Rennrad nehmen, hört sich doof an, geht aber.


 
Geht auch das 12er Rad meiner Tochter, die bekommt zu Weihnachten ein neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2007)

@flämischer Löwe

Seit wann ist Wandern alternative Sportart?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Dezember 2007)

es war nicht wirklich wandern, sondern Trekking durch den Wald , weitaus sinnvoller als manch andere alternativ Einträge 

guck mal hier:



 Krampe07.12.2007Laufen (Weihnachtseinkäufe mit anschließendem Glühweingelage ;-))60 min (01:00 h)3


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> es war nicht wirklich wandern, sondern Trekking durch den Wald , weitaus sinnvoller als manch andere alternativ Einträge
> 
> guck mal hier:
> 
> ...



Ich kann hier nicht für meinen Teamkollegen sprechen, aber ich glaube ihm schon, dass er wirklich gelaufen ist (hin und wieder sind seine Kommentare nicht immer ganz ernst zu nehmen)

Allerdings wenn du hier mal schaust: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364
dann wirst du sehen, das Wandern devinitiv nicht dazu gehört, auch nicht wenn man sich durch das übelste Dickicht gekämpft hat.

Und Wandern durch Köln gehört dann ganz bestimmt nicht dazu (Schau mal den Eintrag von deinem Teamkollegen)

Eigentlich interessiert es mich nicht die Bohne was andere Teams so eintragen, allerdings seit ihr ja in der regionalen Wertung von dem Köln-Bonner Raum. 
Ich finde, das Ralf und Marco das wundebar gelöst haben, mit der extra Tabelle für uns.

Wenn jetzt allerdings schon regionale Teams anfangen zu fuschen, dann werd ich mich aus dem WP doch lieber zurückziehen, oder ich kann Marco mal fragen, ob er euch aus der Tabelle wieder rausnehmen kann.


----------



## Delgado (10. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Dezember 2007)

@ Handlampe wenn du deinen Link mal genauer anguckst dann findest du bei alternativen sportarten das Wort Walking wo ist da der unterschied zu Wandern? sprich was heißt überhaupt Walking übersetzt??? wenn du es dann herausgefunden hast können wir es ja dabei belassen   mit Sportlichen grüßen Marcel


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ Handlampe wenn du deinen Link mal genauer anguckst dann findest du bei alternativen sportarten das Wort Walking wo ist da der unterschied zu Wandern? sprich was heißt überhaupt Walking übersetzt??? wenn du es dann herausgefunden hast können wir es ja dabei belassen   mit Sportlichen grüßen Marcel



Na dann frag mal einen Wanderer, wo er denn gerade hinwalkt und umgekehrt.....Freunde wirst du dir damit nicht machen

Also gut, ich zumindest walke/gehe/wandere jetzt noch ein wenig durch Bonn und belasse es dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Dezember 2007)

@ Handlampe ich glaube das ist Ansichts sache und durchaus vertretbar als    Alternative


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2007)

Somit verabschiede ich mich aus dem WP.
Ich arbeite täglich ca 10 Std. auf dem Bau( für manch einen dann Altern. Rücken und Kraft ), soll heißen ich Trainiere in der Woche immer so erst zwischen 18.00 unnd 20.00 Uhr, immer im Dunkeln meist dann auch bei Regen.
Meine Zeiten waren immmer genau. Ich Trainiere auch nicht wegen dem WP sondern weil ich Rennen Fahre. Was andere ( auch Teamintern ) machen ist mir Egal.
Da ich eigentlich keine Lust habe mich hier Rechtzufertigen, werde ich nun meine Einheiten erstmal nicht mehr einzutragen.

P.S. Was ist den mit den Teilnehmern die am Tag 8 Std Ski, dann 4 Std Laufen und darauf 6 Std Radfahren, 5 mal die Woche. Das ist Ok oder wie.

Denoch: Verliert nicht dier Lust euch Sportlich zubetätigen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Dezember 2007)

Ach Leute lasst euch doch von so einem selbsternannten "John McLane" nicht unseren Winterpokal verderben. Wir wissen doch wo die schnellsten und besten Biker wohnen, oder 

Am 6.12 habe ich was falsch gemacht. Es muss heißen 6 h SAUFEN und nicht LAUFEN

Und bedenkt: Mitleid gibt es umsonst! Neid und Missgunst musst du dir erarbeiten!

P.S. Wer war denn in Köln? Verstehe ich nicht?


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

@Siegländer, geht's noch?

Kaum pöbelt hier jemand sexuell Gefrusteter rum ...   .... verfallt Ihr in ernste Selbstzweifel (außer Bonne  ).

Also Pierre, weiter so! Ihr könnt ja beim Berg Cup einen kleinen Fitness-Vergleich auf der Rennstrecke absolvieren   

Dann relativieren sich solche Zwischentöne ganz schnell  

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Postmann (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi Pierre,

das eh ich genau so wie Delgado.

Wenn manche meinen sich wegen 1 oder 2 Pünktchen hier mal auslassen zu müssen, dann lass sie doch quatschen. Denn letztendlich ist der WP doch für jeden selbst um sich anzuspornen auch (und vor allem) im Winter zu trainieren. Wer die meisten Punkte hat gewinnt eh nix. 

Das ist wie beim Schwanzvergleich auf dem Männnerklo (wo ich immer gewinne  ) da hat auch einer mehr einer weniger, aber es werden keine Sieger gekürt!

Also auf gehts.
Micha


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Das ist wie beim Schwanzvergleich auf dem Männnerklo (wo ich immer gewinne  ) ...



Einspruch ....!


----------



## Postmann (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Einspruch ....!


abgelehnt....


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Dezember 2007)

danke Delgado, alter SXXmaniac,

was nützt der größte Schraubenschlüssel, wenn du damit nicht umgehen kannst.
Ich habe da natürlich doppeltes Pech! Den kleinsten und kann nur Radfahren


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> abgelehnt....




Dich krieg ich auch noch unter die Dusche ....  

Warte nur auf den nächsten Cup ...


----------



## ultra2 (11. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Somit verabschiede ich mich aus dem WP.
> 
> Da ich eigentlich keine Lust habe mich hier Rechtzufertigen, werde ich nun meine Einheiten erstmal nicht mehr einzutragen.



Das lesen wir als noch regional führendes TEAM natürlich gerne. 

Wir wollten euch wenigstens bis Weihnachten hinter uns lassen. Also bitte eine Meinungsänderung erst nach den Feiertagen. 

Zudem wissen wir sehr wohl das ihr in einer anderen Liga fahrt. Oder besser ausgedrückt in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse. 

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (11. Dezember 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dich krieg ich auch noch unter die Dusche ....
> 
> Warte nur auf den nächsten Cup ...


WIe hab ich das zu verstehen???? Sollte ich lieber zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit in Hose duschen?    

@Bonne, es sieht so aus, als ob es am 11.05.08 in Betzdorf eine Sonderwertung gibt


----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> WIe hab ich das zu verstehen???? Sollte ich lieber zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit in Hose duschen?
> 
> @Bonne, es sieht so aus, als ob es am 11.05.08 in Betzdorf eine Sonderwertung gibt




Wer macht denn die Messmittelfähigkeits-Analyse?


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Dezember 2007)

hakhAKkFKUhfduHDahfkjhdfjh


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Dezember 2007)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> hakhAKkFKUhfduHDahfkjhdfjh


Ach, und wer soll den ganzen Muell hier jetzt wech kehren???


----------



## Vizepräsident (11. Dezember 2007)

@handlampe and friends: Es kommt immer drauf an mit welcher Intensität man eine Sportart betreibt. Ergo kann der Trainingseffekt durch Trekking größer sein als bei einigen Leuten durch Fahrradfahren.


----------



## Tazz (11. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> @handlampe and friends: Es kommt immer drauf an mit welcher Intensität man eine Sportart betreibt. Ergo kann der Trainingseffekt durch Trekking größer sein als bei einigen Leuten durch Fahrradfahren.




Ach ja ? ................ na wenn´s dann hilft  

So und jetzt Aufräumen


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> So und jetzt Aufräumen


 
Gute Idee. 




OK, ich lass euch nicht alleine. 
Ich werde sie euch geben.
Alle meine Punkte 

Somit können wir WP Meister werden. Was gewinnt man eigentlich.


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Dezember 2007)

Pierre, ich denke du könntest heute ma 10 Stunden Kraftraining im Fitnessstudio (Baustelle) aufschreiben


----------



## Tazz (11. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ich glaube wenn wir uns zusammen tun, könnten wir es schaffen  
hast Du eine Team III Jacke ? ........... hmmmm nicht ?   dann darf ich Deine Punkte nicht einpflegen  
Mist jetzt mußt Du sie auch noch behalten die schönen Punkte 

Also mach nichts was das Team III überholen könnte 

Was man Gewinnt ?   Das große nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

mal ne Frage....

Ist es extrem problematisch an einem Rennrad Rennen teilzunehmen wenn man vorher noch nie Rennrad gefahren ist??

Denn meine Kollegen sind gelegentliche RR Fahrer und wollen am 18.05.08 beim Gerolsteiner Tour Festival teilnehmen. Da haben sie mich jetzt gefragt (gedrängt) auch mitzumachen.

Wie sieht es aus, sollte ich vorher einige Toure auf nem RR machen (oder soll ich direkt auf nem MTB teilnehmen   ) ? Denn ich hab kein RR und müßte mir irgendwo eins leihen.

Danke schon mal vorab.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne Frage....
> 
> ...



Bist Du nicht schon "Rund um Köln" gefahren?

Grundsätzlich: Kein Thema da mitzumachen. Geht sogar mit Tandem ...  







Erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit ist obligatorisch.


----------



## Postmann (12. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt einen aus Overath der genauso heißt wie ich und der hat schon Rund um Köln gefahren!!!   

Das mit dem MTB ist so eine Sache, denn auf der 101km Runde die wir fahren wollen/sollen sind nur RR und keine MTB erlaubt!!!  

Ich denke mir auf einem RR ist die Position ne ganz andere und diese schmalen Trannscheiben Reifen sind wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.

oder???


----------



## Delgado (12. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Es gibt einen aus Overath der genauso heißt wie ich und der hat schon Rund um Köln gefahren!!!
> 
> Das mit dem MTB ist so eine Sache, denn auf der 101km Runde die wir fahren wollen/sollen sind nur RR und keine MTB erlaubt!!!
> 
> ...




Ich dachte das wärst Du  

Aber Du hast Recht.

Trennscheibe fahren solltet Ihr vorher üben. Am besten in der Gruppe.

Frag' doch mal bei Pierre, Bitch und deren Verein nach


----------



## Krampe (12. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> es war nicht wirklich wandern, sondern Trekking durch den Wald , weitaus sinnvoller als manch andere alternativ Einträge
> 
> guck mal hier:
> 
> ...


Hallo WP - geschädigte,
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.   
Das ist kein Eintrag für eine "alternative Sportart" sondern ganz klar als "Laufen" deklariert und dafür gibts auch echte Punkte..
Da seht ihr mal was man alles im Laufen erledigen kann... 
Gruß
Krampe


----------



## Vizepräsident (12. Dezember 2007)

Jaja.Weihnachtseinkäufe...Glühwein...is klar...jaja echte Punkte blabla...
Ihr betrügt euch ja nur selber...kann einem ja egal sein...
Wenn hier einer ehrlich ist dann sind das die Jungs vom www.berg-bike-cup.de-team! 
Wie siehts aus mit Tourchen am Samstag/Sonntag?Wie wirds Wetter?
@Wurzelglätter: Nicht Lust mal wieder mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich denke mir auf einem RR ist die Position ne ganz andere und diese schmalen Trannscheiben Reifen sind wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> oder???


 
Stimmt so. 
Wichtiger ist das fahren in einer Gruppe, das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Es ist sehr eng, Reifen an Reifen, manchmal mußt du dich mit dem Ellbogen seitlich anlehnen usw.
Wenn du einmal ausgespuckt wirst aus einer Gruppe, ist Schluß, dann kommst du nie wieder in diese zurück. Danach quälst du dich dann alleine oder in Minigruppchen ins Ziel .
Wichtig: Aus jeder Kurve wird Rausgesprinntet, je weiter du hinten fährst um so länger ist dieser.
Die RR Truppe vom TV Rosbach fährt im Moment nicht, Winterpause, vieleicht fahren wir mit 3-4 MTB's zur Probe einfach Windschatten durchs Siegtal.Sollte dir fürs erste reichen.

@ Vize. Gerne !!!
@ Krampe. Hallo WP - geschädigte ??????
Wer wollte (will) uns den aus der Wertung schmeißen. 
Glühwein und Laufen, ne das könnte ich nicht.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Dezember 2007)

Die neuesten Videos aus Neandertal

Eisautomat:  http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1547/ 

Kronkorken: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1550/

Säbelzahntiger: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1551/

Dose: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1552/ 

Flugsaurus: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1548/

Flucht auf den Baum: http://www.rip.tv/video/watch/1549/


----------



## Krampe (13. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Jaja.Weihnachtseinkäufe...Glühwein...is klar...jaja echte Punkte blabla...
> Ihr betrügt euch ja nur selber...kann einem ja egal sein...
> Wenn hier einer ehrlich ist dann sind das die Jungs vom www.berg-bike-cup.de-team!
> quote]
> ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Vizepräsident schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .... sich ein Betrogener nach 1 Stunde Laufen fühlt ...(ich spendier auch den Glühwein.. ) ....
> ...


----------



## juchhu (13. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,

nehmt Euch doch die schönen Videos aus dem Neandertal zum Vorbild.

Wer nicht fit ist, wird gefressen, ähm, überholt. 

Mir persönlich hat der Flugsaurier-Spot am besten gefallen.
Der Schlussgag mit dem Knockout der beiden Kumpels mittels Dose ist schon großes Kino.

Also, die Milch machts.


----------



## Vizepräsident (13. Dezember 2007)

@Kampe: Danke fürs Angebot ,da trainier ich aber lieber was auf der Rolle oder geh was Wandern!


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Bonn auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, klingt gut. 
Aber vor lauter Arbeit und WP habe ich ja keine Zeit.


 Am Samstag ins 7 Gebirge ???????
15.12.2007 12:00
_1 Mitfahrer_ 53639 Bonn / Königswinter (XXX km)
_Nordrhein-Westfalen_ Siebengebirge4hMerlin
Jetzt erstmal Biken.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (13. Dezember 2007)

Hab da ein Problem mit den eintragen vom Winterpokal? 

Wenn ich bein biken schieben muß (kommt selten vor), z.B Berg hoch, kann ich das beim Biken eintragen oder unter wandern? 
Wenn ich mit den Bike über den Weihnachtsmarkt schiebe. Was ist das?


----------



## waldbär (13. Dezember 2007)

gfyntzx,izk75u6zhghgjzrjrztztzjzjru5ugtt!!!!!!


----------



## Vizepräsident (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub der Höhlenbär äh Waldbär versucht mit dem anderen da reddingendskirchen zu kommunizieren.naja...

Fahrrad schieben?? wer macht denn sowas Und Glühwein is nich gut für die Regeneration immer schön Kette rechts und drücken sonst werden wir nie so schnell wie der flämische Löwe bergauf 
und Punkte gibts dafür nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Höhlenbär äh Waldbär versucht mit dem anderen da reddingendskirchen zu kommunizieren.naja...


Vieleicht eine Cannondale Krankheit


----------



## Vizepräsident (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub ihr habt den falschen fünften Mann im WP-Team 
Aber mich fragt ja keiner 

@Wurzelglätter: Alles was zählt is das Rennen in Pracht: da zeigt sich der wahre Champ


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben ein 5. Mann  

Wusste ich gar nicht  

Bin dieses Wochenende mit den Kindern alleine zu Haus,
wie kann ich da für den WP punkten??


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr habt den falschen fünften Mann im WP-Team
> Aber mich fragt ja keiner


 
Ich habe hier gefragt. SEHR OFT !!!!! MEHRMALS !!!!!



Was ist nun am WE ??????


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Dezember 2007)

ich bin mit den Kindern allein zu haus, da kann ich keine Punkte holen!!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Blut Svente (15. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Bonn auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, klingt gut.
> Aber vor lauter Arbeit und WP habe ich ja keine Zeit.
> 
> 
> ...



   wenn 7GB dann aber hier!!!
www.7hills.de:daumen:


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2007)

OK  Wir kommen mal rüber. 

 Gestern hat sich an meinem WinterMTB die hintere Scheibenbremse verabschiedet , 
aber es gibt ja www.purevelo.de   "Da wird dir geholfen". 
@deerk.  Bis gleich.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2007)

*Aktuelles/News*


*Logo*



*Neuer Bergsport-TV-Sender startet Programm*

Am 15. Dezember 2007 geht OUTPRO TV, ein neuer Spartenkanal für Outdoor-Sportler und Alpin-Begeisterte, auf Sendung. Unter dem Motto "Draussen ist mehr drin" will der erste deutsche alpine Fernsehsender Lust machen auf Outdoor-Aktivitäten im deutschsprachigen Alpenraum. 


*Sendeinhalte und -zeiten* 
OUTPRO TV sendet täglich morgens von 5 bis 9 Uhr und abends von 18 bis 24 Uhr. Insgesamt arbeiten 60 Redakteure, Reporter, Kameraleute und Moderatoren für den über Satellit frei empfangbaren Sender mit Sitz in Kempten. Alle Redaktionsmitglieder sind aktive Outdoor-Sportler. Ziel des Senders ist es, das Publikum mit hochwertigen Reportagen, Servicebeiträgen und Dokumentationen aus der Alpenregion zu unterhalten. Dabei werden die Sportarten Skifahren, Snowboarden, Biking, Klettern, Bergwandern und Langlaufen im Mittelpunkt stehen. 

*Beste Wetterinformationen* 
Im "Wetter-Center" sollen die Zuschauer rund um das Wettergeschehen in den Bergen informiert werden. "In der Frühsendung bekommt der Zuschauer die Wetterinformationen, die er braucht, um zu entscheiden, ob sich an diesem Tag ein Ausflug in die Berge lohnt", erläutert Peter Rampp, Geschäftsführer von OUTPRO TV. 

Das Programm wird über den Satelliten ASTRA 19,2 Grad Ost (12.480 GHz, Vertikale Polarisation, Transponder 104) ausgestrahlt und ist fast überall in Europa zu empfangen. Die Einspeisung des Senders in die deutschen Kabelnetze ist für das erste Quartal 2008 geplant. 

_Quelle: 
- PM Outpro TV_


----------



## deerk (15. Dezember 2007)

coole sache ich steh zwar mehr auf den extrem-sports channel aber den bekommt ja nicht jeder aaaaber warum steh auf der HP das die in einem tag starten heut is doch der 15te ? 

ah moin noch ma gucken 

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> coole sache ich steh zwar mehr auf den extrem-sports channel aber den bekommt ja nicht jeder aaaaber warum steh auf der HP das die in einem tag starten heut is doch der 15te ?
> 
> ah moin noch ma gucken
> 
> ...


 
Heute 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Dezember 2007)

@Vieze werde in pracht nicht starten du champ


----------



## Vizepräsident (17. Dezember 2007)

@Wurzelglätter: Das kannste mir doch nich antun  , das wird der Saisonhöhepunkt!


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Vieze werde in pracht nicht starten du champ




Wieso weißt Du das jetzt schon?


----------



## Vizepräsident (17. Dezember 2007)

Am Samstag sind wir nur knapp einem Anschlag entgangen. Ein Nagel, der in einen Korken geschlagen ist. Die Methoden von Förster & Co werden immer krimineller!


----------



## Postmann (17. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Am Samstag sind wir nur knapp einem Anschlag entgangen. Ein Nagel, der in einen Korken geschlagen ist. Die Methoden von Förster & Co werden immer krimineller!


 
Wo war das denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (17. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns im wunderschönen Westerwald, Hamm


----------



## Postmann (17. Dezember 2007)

Na, ok, dann sollte ich in naher Zukunft in Hamm nicht mehr fahren, nur in Windeck


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Dezember 2007)

*@ **Wurzel. *Feigling. Stell dich deiner Niederlage. 
*@ Postmann. *Nicht nach Hamm und Umgebung , OK aber dann verpaßt du was. 
*@ **Vize.* Wann geht's wieder in die "Huth"  , können ja noch ein paar Nägel suchen. 

TV Tipp:
18:45 Test All Mountain
20:15 Dokumentation: 
X - Force Extreme 
und Morgen
22:15 Dokumentation: X - Force Mountain Biking


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Vieze werde in pracht nicht starten du champ



MEMME


----------



## Vizepräsident (18. Dezember 2007)

@Wurzelglätter: Ja woher weisst du das jetzt schon   
Jetzt mal im Ernst du trainierst doch momentan viel mehr und dürftest in Pracht ne wesentlich bessere Grundlage als ich haben.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Dezember 2007)

@ vieze das nützt bei mir ja nichts fahre bald nur noch geführte touren da bin ich dann auch der schnellste am BERG


----------



## Postmann (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Profies!!!!

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Fachleute und ich muss sagen, Euch vertraue ich da am meisten.

Ich habe die heiliege Erlaubnis meiner Gattin bekommen mir einen neuen Rahmen zuzulegen    

Nun stellt sich die Frage, was nehm ich am Besten????  

Ich hätte gern einen, der mehr auf Race abgestimmt ist (Streckung) und nicht irgendeinen, auf dem man so aufrecht sitzt. Denn mein Ziel ist es ab 2008 vor allem mehr CC und auch einige Marathons zu fahren.

Was das Budget angeht, so habe ich mir 800 Euro für einen Rahmen inklusive Gabel als Obergrenze gesetzt!

Ich hab da auch einige Rahmen, die mir im Kopf herumschweben, aber al Liebsten wäre mir, wenn Ihr mir mal sagt, was Ihr persönlich für gut empfindet.

Danke im Voraus!!

P.S. Der Rahmen sollte so gut sein, dass ich 2008 den Pierre bei einem CC Rennen schlagen kann


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hi Profies!!!!
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Fachleute und ich muss sagen, Euch vertraue ich da am meisten.
> 
> ...




Ich habe was du brauchst! Guck gar nicht mehr woanders, sondern komme vorbei. Gib mir deine Seele und du bekommst ein Heiligtum von mir, dass den Pierre nicht nur besiegen könnte, sondern ihn schon mehrfach bezwungen hat 

Bring lieber Geld mit ....BOnne


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> P.S. Der Rahmen sollte so gut sein, dass ich 2008 den Pierre bei einem CC Rennen schlagen kann



http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Kinesis-MTB-A...6498873QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81680QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2007)

wo ist denn der Motor an dem Ebay-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (19. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem FRM 8HP-Rahmen bin ich sehr zufrieden: Er hat ein ähnliches Gewicht wie mein Scandium-Rahmen den ich davor hatte ist aber wesentlich steifer. Nur einen Nachteil hat er die Gefahr fährt immer mit : Bei 2 aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ist an der Bremsscheibenaufnahme der Rahmen gebrochen. Man muss auch dazu sagen dass die den arg rangenommen haben: Rumgehüpfe usw. .
En gebrauchter Carbonrahmen ist auch zu empfehlen (Fuji oder ähnliche) wenn man den Verkäufer gut kennt und bei eventuellen Problemen immer einen Ansprechpartner hat . 
Die passende Gabel dazu: Da gibts nur eine: German:A 
alternativ für  den kleineren Geldbeutel mit guter Preis/Leistung: Reba SL


----------



## Vizepräsident (19. Dezember 2007)

Man muss schon was investieren wenn man den flämischen Löwen am Berg abhängen will


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2007)

Rumgehüpfe würde ich das nicht mehr nennen ...


----------



## Postmann (19. Dezember 2007)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Man muss schon was investieren wenn man den flämischen Löwen am Berg abhängen will


 
ach, man muss nur einen Korken und einen Nagel investieren um ihn abzuhängen.      

Auf "ehrliche" Art und Weise kann ich ihn nicht abhängen und noch nicht einmal dranbleiben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat mich denn hier zum Freiwild Ausgeschrieben.??? Alles gute und viel Glück dazu. Strengt euch an. 



Postmann schrieb:


> Hi Profies!!!!
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Fachleute und ich muss sagen, Euch vertraue ich da am meisten.
> 
> ...


FOCUS !!!! KEINE FRAGE,ODER.?

Und noch was.
ICH HABE JETZT URLAUB.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wer hat mich denn hier zum Freiwild Ausgeschrieben.??? Alles gute und viel Glück dazu. Strengt euch an.
> 
> 
> FOCUS !!!! KEINE FRAGE,ODER.?
> ...



Der schnellste Bergauf ist immer der Nächste ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2007)

*@Bonne.** @ Deerk @ Vize.* 
Ich habs getan.
Ich habe Mandel Riegel bestellt.
Ich hoffe in euren Interesse.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Dezember 2007)

jetzt erst


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2007)

*@Bonne.*http://www.viba-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p361_Viba-Nougatcreme-500g.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2007)

Hier nur noch mal zur Info, die Einladung von Pepin





Pepin schrieb:


> hallo Windecker
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob von euch auch jemand im bereich wissen unterwegs ist?
> 
> ...


 
*@Bonne.** @ Deerk @ Vize.* 
Die Riegel sind da, treffen wir uns um morgen um Eins in Hamm, dann bring ich sie mit.


----------



## deerk (21. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin ja auf jeden fall da  

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2007)

@ MANFRED SONJA und KINDER.
DANKE


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

Bald haben wir Team3.
*15*




TEAM III137421657 min (360:57 h)*16*



www.berg-bike-cup.de137122104 min (368:24 h)


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bald haben wir Team3.
> *15*
> 
> 
> ...



Wolltest Du mir nicht Deine Punkte schenken   ..............ist doch bald Weihnachten ................


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Dezember 2007)

Darf ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Darf ich nicht.



Das ist aber Jammer schade


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest und erholsame Feiertage


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Dezember 2007)

*Auch von Daniela, Ann Carolin und Pierre*



*Frohe Weihnachten, lasst euch Reich beschenken*


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2007)

*@ Postmann. !!!*

Bist du morgen zuhause, Marcel und ich wollen durch den Leuscheider Wald fahren. Kannst dich ja dann mal anschließen. Wir fahren ca. 10.00 Uhr in Dreisel los.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Dezember 2007)

MArcel DRAUßEN?


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2007)

@Bonnekessel - Uns überholen ist okay, aber gleich die Punkte doppelt eintragen um den Abstand zu vergrößern?


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> MArcel DRAUßEN?


 
Ich bin alleine gefahren


----------



## 2dangerbiker (26. Dezember 2007)

ich kann Heute nicht fahren, bei uns hat es heutnacht geregnet und nun ist alles Spiegelglat. Wie ist das Wetter bei euch Pierre?


----------



## Beach90 (26. Dezember 2007)

Um auch mal wieder was zu sagen ... *Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch in die neue Saison*


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> ich kann Heute nicht fahren, bei uns hat es heutnacht geregnet und nun ist alles Spiegelglat. Wie ist das Wetter bei euch Pierre?


 

Heute morgen war es schön Weiß.

 
Vieleicht so 3-4 cm Schnee, im Moment leichtes fieseln bei 0 Grad, sehr Grau und Nebelig. 

*@ Beach.*
Danke.Dir auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Bonnekessel - Uns überholen ist okay, aber gleich die Punkte doppelt eintragen um den Abstand zu vergrößern?



 ist korrigiert, 007!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ist korrigiert, 007!


 
Wir stehen unter ständiger Kontrolle, quasi der "Gläserne Sportler", das heißt aber auch, wir müßen aufpassen wann und wo wir zum Arzt gehen.  Bloß nicht nach Spanien oder Belgien es gibt auch anderswo "Punkte-Steigernde-Mittel"


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Dezember 2007)

Nur für 007: http://www.google.com/search?q=Neid...de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=1&startPage=1


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ist korrigiert, 007!



Es wird euch ja wenigstens von uns nix böses unterstellt. 
Aber wir sind halt nicht Alle.


----------



## Tazz (26. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Nur für 007: http://www.google.com/search?q=Neid...de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=1&startPage=1



*Nee nee nee* 

Doch nicht auf euch   da müssen schon Gleichgesinnte her  

Wir fahren keine Rennen   und trainieren   ........................ *für nix * 

Aber bestehen trotzdem darauf das man vernünftig seine Punkte einträgt ..........

Ist schön wenn man ein Ziel hat ...............  ich beobachte Dich   

Ich hole Dich morgen wieder ein


----------



## ultra2 (26. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Nur für 007: http://www.google.com/search?q=Neid...de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=1&startPage=1



Nein mein dünnheutiger Duracellhase; das hat nix mit Neid zu tun.
Ihr fahrt wie schon mal erwähnt in einer anderen Liga als wir. Welche die schönere ist mag dahin gestellt sein. 

Eher mit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4299598&postcount=2592

Und wir wollen ja nicht den guten Mann lügen strafen.


----------



## Krampe (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es wird euch ja wenigstens von uns nix böses unterstellt.
> Aber wir sind halt nicht Alle.


Genau... 
09.12.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern)180 min (03:00 h)2


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir stehen unter ständiger Kontrolle, quasi der "Gläserne Sportler", das heißt aber auch, wir müßen aufpassen wann und wo wir zum Arzt gehen.



Selber Schuld. Ihr hättet Euch ja nicht vordrängeln müssen 



> Bloß nicht nach Spanien oder Belgien es gibt auch anderswo "Punkte-Steigernde-Mittel"



Ich sollte es ja nicht sagen, aber bei mir hilft Glühwein, Punsch, Spekulatius, Zimtsterne, Vanillekipferl, Bratäpfel und vieles mehr - halt alles was langsam macht


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Genau...
> 09.12.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern)180 min (03:00 h)2


 


Langsam wirds Langweilig, wahrscheinlich sind diese 2 Punkte die, die uns zum Ruhm, Gesamtsieg, Gold, ewiges Leben usw führen, oder warum sind die so wichtig.
Sie machen übrigens 1% zu euch aus. 

@joscho.
Wir lassen uns auch wieder überholen. Wir sind lieber die Jäger. Dann beobachten wir
	

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @joscho.
> Wir lassen uns auch wieder überholen.



Von uns Versprochen


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nein mein dünnheutiger Duracellhase; das hat nix mit Neid zu tun.
> Ihr fahrt wie schon mal erwähnt in einer anderen Liga als wir. Welche die schönere ist mag dahin gestellt sein.
> 
> Eher mit:
> ...



Sorry, es muß natürlich dünnhäutiger Duracellhase heißen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Dezember 2007)

guck mal hier  unter rund um wien 

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/TrackObserve.vm/aktuellermenueort/700


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Dezember 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

guck mal hier unter rund um wien 

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/te...ermenueort/700


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> guck mal hier unter rund um wien
> 
> http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/te...ermenueort/700



Du sollst doch nicht doppelt eintragen  

Sind jedenfalls sehr hübsche elektronische Geräte auf die Du da zurück greifst, aber Ergo ist *nix für mich*


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> guck mal hier unter rund um wien
> 
> http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/te...ermenueort/700



Was ist das denn für ein Spöckes 
Da kann ich ja auch meine Punkte von gestern eintragen (4 x Tennis, 2 x Boxen, 1 x Golf, 3 x Baseball). Siehe http://de.wii.com/software/02/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krampe (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Langsam wirds Langweilig, wahrscheinlich sind diese 2 Punkte die, die uns zum Ruhm, Gesamtsieg, Gold, ewiges Leben usw führen, oder warum sind die so wichtig.
> Sie machen übrigens 1% zu euch aus.
> 
> @joscho.
> ...


*Wieso 1%*  ?
Ich glaube ich kann nicht mehr rechnen... 
09.12.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern durch Köln)35 min (00:35 h)2
25.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern)60 min (01:00 h)2
25.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Eis Laufen)120 min (02:00 h)2
11.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern)60 min (01:00 h)2 
25.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern Ahrtal)75 min (01:15 h)2
18.11.2007Alternative Sportarten (Wandern - über den Krähhardt)92 min (01:32 h)2
In der Kategorie Ruhm könnt ihr also schon nichts mehr abräumen... 
Der Rest ist Einstellungssache... 
Ich finde es übrigens auch nicht wichtig... jeder kann ja eintragen was er will... 
Das Gas ist rechts ....


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Dezember 2007)

...


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Dezember 2007)

@ windecker: ignorieren
@ spammer: is gut jetzt


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ windecker: ignorieren
> @ spammer: is gut jetzt



Ich verzichte doch nicht auf diese kleinen Scharmützel mit den Berg-Bike-Bengeln weil ein 7Hiller das möchte. Wär ja noch schöner. Ich verzichte dann, wenn sie für uns uneinholbar davon sind oder sie uns Spamverbot erteilen. 

Die Jungs sind alt genug das selbst zu regeln. 

@Berg-Bike-Bengel - wenn ihr bei euch nicht mehr spammen dürft, fragt bei uns an.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ windecker: ignorieren
> @ spammer: is gut jetzt





*?* 

.................... wie jetzt ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @ windecker: ignorieren
> @ spammer: is gut jetzt


 
Mit Team III ist das OK , aber da gibts  ein anderes Team. Aber schön das man sich Sorgen um uns macht. 

@ultra2 : "Ich verzichte dann, wenn sie für uns uneinholbar davon sind "

Das ist ja bald


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ultra2 : "Ich verzichte dann, wenn sie für uns uneinholbar davon sind "
> 
> Das ist ja bald



Aber denkt dran, dass Ihr nicht im Winter die ganze Energie verschwendet, sonst habt ihr im Sommer nix mehr für Eure Rennen! 
Und die Energie braucht Ihr ja, wenn Ihr uns wegfahren wollt


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ultra2 : "Ich verzichte dann, wenn sie für uns uneinholbar davon sind "
> 
> Das ist ja bald



Aha, pfeifen im Wald.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ultra2 : "Ich verzichte dann, wenn sie für uns uneinholbar davon sind "
> 
> Das ist ja bald



*Glaubst nur Du !*


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Energie?? Jetzt im Winter?? 
Wartet mal ab wenn wir ab Mitte Januar RICHTIG Trainieren.
Mit Trainingslager usw.
Wir rollen ja nur rum im Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Energie?? Jetzt im Winter??
> Wartet mal ab wenn wir ab Mitte Januar RICHTIG Trainieren.
> Mit Trainingslager usw.



Sieh an, das Pfeifen wird lauter. 



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir rollen ja nur rum im Moment.



Das tun wir das ganze Jahr über.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

Hier mal ne schöne tour zur abwechslung
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5524 

ihr solltet lieber trainieren als nur rum zu reden


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Hier mal ne schöne tour zur abwechslung
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5524
> 
> ihr solltet lieber trainieren als nur rum zu reden



Ok, hatte ich eh schon überlegt  Bin dabei.  
Sonst noch wer vom Team III?

Aber richtet Euch auf ne ordentliche Packung Schlamm in der Heide ein.
Ich glaub die Wege tauen hier so langsam wieder auf...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

und sand ? je mehr desto besser


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> und sand ? je mehr desto besser



Jede Menge!


----------



## Giom (27. Dezember 2007)

na klasse, ihr werdet morgen mit Pepin ca. 200m von meiner Haustür entfernt fahren, und ich kann wegen einem Artztermin nicht dabei sein, schade
Aber euch viel Spaß
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> na klasse, ihr werdet morgen mit Pepin ca. 200m von meiner Haustür entfernt fahren, und ich kann wegen einem Artztermin nicht dabei sein, schade
> Aber euch viel Spaß
> gruß
> guillaume



Ist ja erst übermorgen...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich meinte je mehr leute desto besser 
Manfred Michael auch lust???
@ giom schade wäre schön gewesen aber die tour findet übermorgen statt


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> na klasse, ihr werdet morgen mit Pepin ca. 200m von meiner Haustür entfernt fahren, und ich kann wegen einem Artztermin nicht dabei sein, schade
> Aber euch viel Spaß
> gruß
> guillaume



Hey kleiner Franzose  

Die Tour ist erst *Übermorgen*  , dann kannst Du dich doch einklinken 

Gruß und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

@ Tazz gut gesehen


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich meinte je mehr leute desto besser
> Manfred Michael auch lust???



He, das reicht jetzt!  
Sonst macht Ihr zu viel Punkte


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

klar wir fahren ja auch mit dem rad nach spich und zurück  danach brauche ich nen DÖNER


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ Tazz gut gesehen



He he.......  ich glaube das haben wir alle    
Nur der kleine Franzose nicht


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> He he.......  ich glaube das haben wir alle
> Nur der kleine Franzose nicht



Ich würde es ja gern auf den Blickwinkel schieben, aber ich habs auch falsch gelesen. 

@Konfuzius - Gibts irgendwo Treibsand wo du sie reinschubsen kannst?


----------



## Giom (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey kleiner Franzose
> 
> Die Tour ist erst *Übermorgen*  , dann kannst Du dich doch einklinken
> 
> Gruß und so



klappt samstag auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Konfuzius - Gibts irgendwo Treibsand wo du sie reinschubsen kannst?



Tze tze tze  

*Ich glaub es hackt*  



Giom schrieb:


> klappt samstag auch nicht



Das ist aber auch sehr schade 
......... obwohl  ....... wenig / keine Hügel / Berge


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Konfuzius - Gibts irgendwo Treibsand wo du sie reinschubsen kannst?


 
Davon steht nichts in den Regeln vom WP


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tze tze tze
> 
> *Ich glaub es hackt*



Ah...ich verstehe, auch keine gute Idee.

Muß wohl demnächst doch wieder Rad fahren.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Davon steht nichts in den Regeln vom WP



Stimmt, dürfte also nicht verboten sein...  
Schubsen gibt vielleicht noch 2 Punkte "Alternative Sportart"


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Gibts denn auch zum Schluß einen Glühwein ??


----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Stimmt, dürfte also nicht verboten sein...
> Schubsen gibt vielleicht noch 2 Punkte "Alternative Sportart"



Wenn du sie während der Fahrt schubst kannst du vielleicht doppelt eintragen.
Radfahren und alternative Sportarten.


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gibts denn auch zum Schluß einen Glühwein ??



Dann fahr ich auch mit 

und Mädchen werden *nicht* geschubst gekniffen oder versenkt  bekommen aber Glühwein


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)

Es sollen ja auch nur wir in die Versenkung geschubst werden 

Schön, das wird ein netter Ausflug


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich auch mit
> 
> und Mädchen werden *nicht* geschubst gekniffen oder versenkt  bekommen aber Glühwein



Mädchen nicht Frauen schon


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Mädchen nicht Frauen schon



Vorsicht ! ich kann Mikado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vorsicht ! ich kann Mikado



Der Rallef paßt auf dich auf. 

Ich darf ja nicht mit.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Dezember 2007)

ok  gebe mich geschlagen freue mich auf samstag


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Dezember 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vorsicht ! ich kann Mikado



Super, dann kannst Du mir beim Schubsen helfen  
Was ist eigentlich mit Joscho?  Hat er das Stichwort nicht gehört???

*Joscho! Glühwein!!!*


----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der Rallef paßt auf dich auf.
> 
> Ich darf ja nicht mit.



Ja das finde ich gut das Rallef auf mich aufpaßt  



Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ok  gebe mich geschlagen freue mich auf samstag



Joh , ich freue mich auch


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



Gute Idee


----------



## joscho (27. Dezember 2007)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Super, dann kannst Du mir beim Schubsen helfen
> Was ist eigentlich mit Joscho?  Hat er das Stichwort nicht gehört???
> 
> *Joscho! Glühwein!!!*



*Moment !
Das Stichwort ist "Punch". Und das habe ich noch nicht hier gehört. Dafür aber Dinge wie "schnell", "Matsch" und "Sand" - igitt, dies ist nichts für mich.
*


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Dezember 2007)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/42988


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

*@Bonne.*
Kannst ja bei der Tour durch die Heide mitfahren. Wir fahren mit der DB nach Spich.
Das gilt auch für Manfred!!! Bis dahin ist nicht weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (28. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/users/entries/42988



Wie du bist zwei Tage mal kein Rad gefahren?


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Dezember 2007)

na noch ist der Tag nicht zu Ende ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

*und Morgen ???*


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *und Morgen ???*



_Steht ihr wieder als Regionalzweite auf._


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

Sicher. Ich weiss das Wurzel auch noch Punkte von heute hat.


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sicher. Ich weiss das Wurzel auch noch Punkte von heute hat.



Drei von uns sind auch noch unterwegs. Seit gefühlten 6.00h oder so ähnlich. 

Und ab Sonntag fahr ich auch wieder.  Mindestens 2 Punkte lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

*3:2 Manfred kommt.

*


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> _Steht ihr wieder als Regionalzweite auf._



Na,Na Regional bin ich immer noch der Erste! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## ultra2 (28. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Na,Na Regional bin ich immer noch der Erste!
> Grüße
> Klaus



Klaus du weißt doch, das auf Einzelschicksale keine Rücksicht genommen wird.


----------



## Redking (28. Dezember 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klaus du weißt doch, das auf Einzelschicksale keine Rücksicht genommen wird.



Komisch ein Team habe ich auch! Aber ich will Euch ja gar nicht den Krieg verderben! 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Na,Na Regional bin ich immer noch der Erste!
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
Deine Zeit hätte ich gerne.


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2007)

*Erster *

Wo ist denn Morgen der Herr Bonnekessel  

Hat wohl Angst


----------



## Postmann (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi Pierre,

ich hab heute einen Bericht über Dich in der Zeitung gelesen!! Glückwunsch!

Wie ist das denn zustande gekommen??


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2007)

Tja.   
Die Zeitung gibts in ganz SU


----------



## Pepin (29. Dezember 2007)

ah jetzt hab ich euer forum gefunden 

schön das ihr heute dabei wart
auch den windeckern einen guten rutsch


----------



## Postmann (29. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Tja.
> Die Zeitung gibts in ganz SU


Das freut mich für Dich!!!! Hast es echt verdient!!


Guten Rutsch Euch allen und bis bald! 2008 greif ich mit super Material an, zieht Euch warm an    

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Dezember 2007)

@ postmann wenn du der schnellste am berg bist     kommst du auch in die zeitung

Wünsche allen einen guten rutsch  und einen erfolgreiches jahr 2008 


auch dir pierre


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2007)

*MORGEN HUTH ???*
*Würde mich freuen.*
Marcel bestimmt auch.

Bonne, Manfred wir sind heute in netter Gesellschaft eine schöne Tour durch die Heide gefahren, da habt ihr was verpaßt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Dezember 2007)

sorry bin mit meinem Ergo verschmolzen


----------



## Tazz (30. Dezember 2007)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> sorry bin mit meinem Ergo verschmolzen



Ach Gottchen  , jetzt hab ich doch wirklich Mitleid mit dem armen *Bonne *
Komm besser mal da runter von dem Teufelszeug  , nicht das Du schaden erleidest


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *MORGEN HUTH ???*
> *Würde mich freuen.*
> .


 
Vieleicht heute, oder morgen ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

morgen früh um 9 uhr


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

Du ? So früh
	

Aber ok, von mir aus.


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

klar je früher umso besser  müssen unseren vorsprung noch weiter ausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

@ TeamIII.
Danke, euch auch.   
Schönes Bild.


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

@ wurzel.
Ich dachte du hast heute keine Zeit, nur Stress usw.
ABER DEN GANZEN MORGEN IM NETZ  Jaja.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

@ pierre  stress hat der der sich stress macht es sind so viele gäste da da fall ich nicht mehr so auf


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

Dann zieh dich doch schnell um und fahr ein Stündchen MTB.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

ich esse lieber leckeren pudding und brötchen...eier...lachs...suppe...kuchen...sekt...usw


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

Gibts dafür punkte ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

da muss ich erst bei HANDLAMPE nachfragen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

*ANMELDUNG FÜR DEN BERG CUP IST DRAUßEN*[/COLOR]


----------



## Postmann (31. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt schon????

Wer zuerst anmeldet bekommt auch nicht die Startnummer 1


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

Bin seid *GESTERN *gemeldet !!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> Wer zuerst anmeldet bekommt auch nicht die Startnummer 1



Pierre schon   der ist ja auch der......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................am BERG


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

@ Wurzel:
Schon wieder Neidisch??


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2007)

http://wp.mtbsite.de/


----------



## Tazz (31. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://wp.mtbsite.de/



Huhu Du alter Zankapfel  

Nächstes Jahr seid *ihr* wieder fällig  , habt ihr schon den *B**on**ne* von der Rolle bekommen 

Grüße und gutes reinkommen 

Tazz


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Wurzel:
> Schon wieder Neidisch??



noch


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Januar 2008)

Was ist den am ERSTEN WE des Jahres ??? 
*@Bon**ne.* Bocholt schon ganz aus dem Kopf ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (3. Januar 2008)

Ich sitze in Rösrath bei meinen Schwiegereltern und sitte den Hund und das Haus.    

Aber dann das WE hätte ich richtig Lust auf eine schöne Tour!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2008)

Morgen:
Tunnelblick, Puls 190, Schwitz, Dreck, Kalte Duschen.
    
Und natürlich Bratwurst mit viel Senf danach.


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Januar 2008)

sieht schlecht aus mit morgen.bin krank

gruß bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2008)

Dann verschieben wir das nochmal.
*@Bonne.*
Heiße Wanne, Tee mit Honig, dann können wir morgen mal was durch die gegend Touren.

Ich fahre dann in ca. einer Std. meine Beulskopf Runde.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Januar 2008)

*Nur mal so zur Info :*
Wir sind in der TOP TEN !!!!!!!   
*Das aktuelle Teamranking*


Platz±NamePunkteGesamtzeit*1*




Endorphinjunkies reloaded 08213533219 min (553:39 h)*2*



Taunusplauscher211733602 min (560:02 h)*3*



Winterpokal-Betrüger-2007194331373 min (522:53 h)*4*



IBC DIMB Racing Team Taunus194230989 min (516:29 h)*5*



Bike Aid Racing 1185632339 min (538:59 h)*6*



AC-Weinheim -Team Bergstrasse184530768 min (512:48 h)*7*



Heidiknaller184328768 min (479:28 h)*8*



Eisbären Power184129677 min (494:37 h)*9*



magenta matadors182730031 min (500:31 h)*10*



www.berg-bike-cup.de177128301 min (471:41 h)*11*



Ragazzi Racing Team176127528 min (458:48 h)*12*



Beinharte Eispickel176128415 min (473:35 h)*13*



Kassler Berge Lokalpatrioten175428164 min (469:24 h)*14*



Düsseldorfer Trailjunkies174129115 min (485:15 h)*15*



AntiStress173530479 min (507:59 h)*16*



MTBvD 1173126616 min (443:36 h)*17*



TEAM III172927344 min (455:44 h


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Januar 2008)

Aber nur kurz  
Wir müssen weiter fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

*So,* nach 18 Tagen Urlaub beende ich nun mein erstes GA "Trainingslager". 

Das erste Fundament für 08
(950 km Rad & 50 km Laufen) 

Punkte für den WP müßt ihr nun wieder mehr machen.


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *So,* nach 18 Tagen Urlaub beende ich nun mein erstes GA "Trainingslager".
> 
> Das erste Fundament für 08
> (950 km Rad & 50 km Laufen)
> ...



*Ja wie jetzt*  
Da hab ich doch gehofft das ihr alle wieder Arbeiten geht und endlich vom Rad runter kommt  

Das finde ich jetzt blöd


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja wie jetzt*
> Da hab ich doch gehofft das ihr alle wieder Arbeiten geht und endlich vom Rad runter kommt
> 
> Das finde ich jetzt blöd



Ist doch okay. Er kann nicht mehr und gibt auf. Der Rest wird folgen. 

Und Du komm mal schön wieder rüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Er kann nicht mehr und gibt auf.


 
*Nicht herrausfordern, gefährlich!*
Ich bin noch für eine große Menge Punkte gut. Und wenn ich meine groß, dann .......


----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist doch okay. Er kann nicht mehr und gibt auf. Der Rest wird folgen.
> 
> Und Du komm mal schön wieder rüber.



Ich kann Multitasking   aber okey , ich komme wieder rüber


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Nicht herrausfordern, gefährlich!*
> Ich bin noch für eine große Menge Punkte gut. Und wenn ich meine groß, dann .......



Hör ich da wieder so ein Pfeifen im Wald?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

*@Bonne.*
Ich versuche das Team III zum Cup zu locken , aber geht wohl nicht, sind sehr Schüchtern. 
(im Team III Forum)

Ich dachte du rufst mal an wegen heute  
Habe aber schön auf der Rolle Wintersport geguckt, war auch gut.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Bonne.*
> Ich versuche das Team III zum Cup zu locken , aber geht wohl nicht, sind sehr Schüchtern.
> (im Team III Forum)



Also der Kurs in Bergisch Gladbach würde mich schon interessieren. Vielleicht melden wir uns da an. Und schüchtern triffts bei uns nicht ganz. 

Aber erstmal gewinnen wir das lokale Ranking und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2008)

1. Prima 
2. Abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (6. Januar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Das heisst doch im MTB-Forum:
> Gute Nacht Nobby Nic, Smart Sam, Racing Ralph , Big Betty, Muddy Mary, Furious Fred und Fat Frank!
> Das sind nämlich die Schwalton's.
> Grüße
> Klaus


(Frei nach Redking)

*Gute Nacht Schwalton´s*


----------



## 2dangerbiker (7. Januar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja wie jetzt*
> Da hab ich doch gehofft das ihr alle wieder Arbeiten geht und endlich vom Rad runter kommt
> 
> Das finde ich jetzt blöd



Werde weiter fahren  
und vor allen mit meiner Tochter viel fahren, das ist nämlich sehr gemütlich.
Und für einpaar Kilometer bracht die Stunden und das gibt viele Punkte.


----------



## Tazz (7. Januar 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Werde weiter fahren
> und vor allen mit meiner Tochter viel fahren, das ist nämlich sehr gemütlich.
> Und für einpaar Kilometer bracht die Stunden und das gibt viele Punkte.



Ja nee 
 ..... so war das nun auch wieder nicht gedacht 

Immer diese Mißverständnisse .............

Grüße


----------



## ultra2 (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo, niemand zuhause?


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Januar 2008)

Sehnsucht ???  
Ihr könnt nicht ohne uns !!!  

Sorry, aber wir haben doch keine Zeit.  
Punkte, Punkte, Punkte.
Und ein paar andere Lebenswichtige Verpflichtungen


----------



## Tazz (8. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sehnsucht ???
> Ihr könnt nicht ohne uns !!!
> 
> Sorry, aber wir haben doch keine Zeit.
> ...



So so  
Keene Zeit sagter  
Vergiss die Punkte  schön die Füße hoch und entspannen .............

aso ultra2 und Konfuzius machen gerade *Punkte 
*  

Ich aber nicht  ich hab die Füße hoch


----------



## 2dangerbiker (8. Januar 2008)

12 Punkte wieder für berg-bikes-cup.de


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2008)

@2dangerbiker.


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

Was ist den mit Hectors Bike Shop in Waldbröl?

Umgezogen?
Pleite?
Rente?


----------



## deerk (9. Januar 2008)

ich habe gehört das der hector kein bock mehr hatte und der laden jetzt geteilt wird in die eine hälfte kommt ein subway in der anderen macht der schrauber vom hector im kleinen stil weiter ... ob das wirklich so ist und wird weiss ich natürlich nicht also sind die angaben ohne gewääähr  

P.s wann gehts hier eigentlich noch mal ums fahrrad farhn ? 
immer nur wer hat die meisten punkte .... schlimm sowas ... 


ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

deerk schrieb:


> ich habe gehört das der hector kein bock mehr hatte und der laden jetzt geteilt wird in die eine hälfte kommt ein subway in der anderen macht der schrauber vom hector im kleine stil weiter ... ob das wirklich so ist und wird weiss ich natürlich nicht also sind die angaben ohne gewääähr
> 
> P.s wann gehts hier eigentlich noch mal ums fahrrad farhn ?
> immer nur wer hat die meisten punkte .... schlimm sowas ...
> ...




Hier geht's immer nur um "Wer hat den Längsten?"  

Werde den Hector Shop mal im Auge behalten. Hector .... also Christoph ist zwar ein Vollpfosten aber sein Schrauber ein ganz Netter.

Seit einigen Monaten gibt's auch Udos Bikeshop in Waldbröl. Werde bei Gelegenheit da mal reinplatzen .....

Gruß nach Hamm

Micha


----------



## Postmann (9. Januar 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hier geht's immer nur um "Wer hat den Längsten?"


Na Du weißt ja, dass werden wir am 11.05. in Betzdorf erst klären!


----------



## Delgado (9. Januar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Na Du weißt ja, dass werden wir am 11.05. in Betzdorf erst klären!



Bis dahin kannste ja noch'n paar Gewichte dranhängen ...


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2008)

Der neue Laden ist ehr auf Trekking spezialisiert.
Hectors Schrauber macht in der Tat weiter ,allerdings zieht der Laden innerhalb von Waldbröl um.

Aber Subway is immer gut ^^ 

Appropo Punkte ... hatte gestern 0 in meiner Theorieprüfung für den Führerschein  

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. Januar 2008)

klasse


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2008)

Und wann ist praktische ???

@ deerk. Wir fahren doch Fahrrad, sonst hätten wir ja auch keine P... !


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2008)

Praktische Dauert noch... aber bis zu meinem Geburtstag werde ich sie wohl haben...hoffentlich 

@ Pierre : Was macht denn dein Lappen ? Wolltest du den nich mal nachmachen?

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2008)

Mitte Februar bin ich fertig.  Spätestens.  Sollte ich diesen Monat noch 3-4 Tage frei bekommen, klappts noch im Januar


----------



## Beach90 (9. Januar 2008)

Cool. Dann sind wir ja bald alle Mobil  Theorie haste auch schon ,oder?

Wann macht ihr eigentlich Touren in Hamm? Würde gern nochmal mitfahren ^^
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (10. Januar 2008)

Apropos Radfahren, wer hat denn Lust zu einer kleinen Tour (2-3 Stunden) am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 Uhr?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Apropos Radfahren, wer hat denn Lust zu einer kleinen Tour (2-3 Stunden) am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


 
Wenn ich Sonntag nicht woanders hinfahre, gerne.  
Schlag mal was vor.
vieleicht WW-Steig.


----------



## Postmann (11. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> vieleicht WW-Steig.


Was und wo ist denn das???

Ah ich hab gesehen, er führt durch den ganzen WW. Also ich fänds gut. z.B. Hamm nach AK. 

Kennst Du die Wege?


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304415

Im nördlichen Westerwald kenne ich eigentlich fast alles.  

Beim WW Steig würde ich Vorschlagen über Leuscheid nach Weyerbusch und dann über denn Steig bis ins Nistertal, von dort selbe Strecke zurück oder Straße durchs Siegtal.
Oder: gerne auch über Steig von Weyerbusch richtung Neustadt Wied.

Hamm-Altenkirchen ist meine Beulskopfrunde.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2008)

2dangerbiker.  Urlaub, oder was ????


----------



## Postmann (12. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Beim WW Steig würde ich Vorschlagen über Leuscheid nach Weyerbusch und dann über denn Steig bis ins Nistertal, von dort selbe Strecke zurück oder Straße durchs Siegtal.


 
Das klingt gut!!

Aber ich geb Dir heute Abend noch Bescheid ob es klappt, denn meine ganze Familie, bis auf mich hat heute nacht gebrochen, mal sehen wie es heute weiter geht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2008)

:kotz: Hilfe !!! Alles gute dir und deinen Frauen.
Bin zurzeit auch am Kränkeln , Erkältung, daher nur gaaaannnz Locker Kurbeln.
Marcel hat sein Rad wohl auch fertig, denke er fährt auch mit.
Aber wir nehmen mal besserr eine Werkzeugkiste mit.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (12. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 2dangerbiker.  Urlaub, oder was ????



Nee, keinen Urlaub. Überstunden !!! 
Bin halt gestern mal los geradelt, war doch viel länger als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2008)

*@Bon**ne.* Was ist mit dir ???
Erkältung schon besser? Wie läufts bei den Ergo Marathons ?


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Januar 2008)

Ergo-Marathon ist vorbei!Gott sei Dank.

Heut um 18.00 ist wieder ein 25 km Qualirennen über 650 Höhenmeter.

Ich will meine Zeit von 41:40 unterbieten. 

Leider wird auf dem Ergo das Eigengewicht nicht berücksichtigt, daher wird Norbert (105 kg!) wohl die Nase vorne haben, daher ist der 2.Platz für mich schon das Optimum, da sind aber noch andere gute Treter dabei. Zur Zeit liege ich in der Gesamtwertung auf Rang 4 oder 5.
Das Rennen gibt es heute ab 18.00 hier : http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/t...0;jsessionid=1941675EF22B1190FDEE2D56B24073D8
dann hinter ergobike trophy presented by Intersport eybl "Training beobachten" klicken.

Das wird sicher hart werden, aber 42 Minuten sind nicht die Ewigkeit, kommt einem aber am Limit schon so vor 

Vielleicht bis morgen. Aber nur rekom 

Bonne

Wenn morgen das Wetter passt fahre ich mit um 11.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn morgen das Wetter passt fahre ich mit um 11.


 
Ab Hamm ?? Beim Shop ??

Marcel, Postmann? und ich wollten auch fahren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Januar 2008)

mir egal

Sag mir, wo ihr euch trefft. Wenn ich dann da bin, bin ich da, sonst biken wir eben wann anders zusammen. Muss mich jetzt warmmachen für gleich 

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2008)

Ok, Vorschlag.
11 Uhr in Hamm am Shop, über Marienthal, Erbach(DieperzenTrails) Richtung AK, eine Runde Race Strecke, und über Beulskopf wieder Heim.
Marcel und ich fahren dann vieleicht noch ab Beulskopf WW Steig Richtung Weyerbusch.
POSTMANN was ist ????? Dabei ???

@ Bonne. Gib alles .Viel Spaß. Klick mich gleich mal ein.


----------



## Postmann (12. Januar 2008)

Also die Kids sind soweit ok nur meine Frau leidet noch.

Aber ich denke es sollte morgen klappen, wenn es mich nicht heute nacht erwischt. Ich bin dann 11 Uhr am Shop. 

Bis morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre mit Marcel um 10.00 Uhr von Dreisel Bushaltestelle mit Umwegen nach Hamm zu www.purevelo.de.
Und dann wie gesagt.
Daumen drücken fürs Wetter 

In Altenkirchen gibts MC Donalds. !!!!


----------



## Postmann (13. Januar 2008)

ich komme direkt nach Hamm. Bin um 11 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (13. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> In Altenkirchen gibts MC Donalds. !!!!



@TEAM III
Klingt ja schon fast wie eine Einladung  Aber wir kommen heute eher bei Altenberg vorbei - wobei ich gar nicht weiß, ob es da einen MC gibt 

Viel Spaß und wenig Punkte wünsche ich Euch
joerg


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)

.

Tschüß, ich muß weg.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)

Schöne Tour.
Sonne, Trails, Berge, Downhills alles was man braucht.
Und einen Verpflegungspunkt gabs auch .
@deerk. Dein Auto haben wir gesehen, dich nicht. ???

@ Postmann. Gut zuhause angekommen, hau rein (Liter Cola und Tafel Schoko), hilft bestimmt.


----------



## deerk (13. Januar 2008)

ich wollte heut eigentlich gar net farhn aber bei dem wetter muss ja .... also wollte ich spontan mim raketen raffi ne runde in die hut .. dann hab ich noch mit dem hans peter telefoniert der sagte was von neue version schaltauge und dann war der thomas noch am start und da sind wir dann da oben auf unserem neuen track rum gehobelt und halt einmal schaltauge rüber war bestimmt in der zeit weil sonst waren wir die ganze zeit nur da oben ... 

ride on


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Januar 2008)

@deerk.
Schöne Abfahrt habt ihr da ins Unterholz gezimmert.


----------



## Giom (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo Windecker,

Ich hätte eine komplette Spark 30 Ausstattung (abgesehen vom rahmen) zu verkaufen, als einzelteile natürlich auch:

Reba SL
Mavic Crossride Disk und Shimano CS-M850 Kassette
Avid Juicy 5
Trutativ Firex Kurbel & trettlager
XT-Schaltwerk 2007 noch alte Bauweise)
LX Umwerfer 
LX Shifter 2007 (gleiche funktionalität wie die neuen XTR 2007 bzw. SRAM)
Scott Vorbau & Lenker
Scott Sattel
Shimano Pedale

Alles neu, ich bin nicht einmal damit gefahren.

Wer interessiert an irgendwas interessiert ist, einfach PN mit Preisvorschlag bevor ich die teile sonst in eBay inseriere.

gruß
Guillaume


----------



## deerk (13. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @deerk.
> Schöne Abfahrt habt ihr da ins Unterholz gezimmert.



yep is echt gut geworden kann man prima an der kurven technik feilen und wenn man so schnell wie geht runter fährt ist schon gar nicht mehr so einfach ... 

ride on
D.


----------



## Postmann (14. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Postmann. Gut zuhause angekommen, hau rein (Liter Cola und Tafel Schoko), hilft bestimmt.


 
Also mit Cola und Schoki war gestern nix mehr. Ich war gerade ne halbe Stunde zu Haus, da hat mich die Darmgrippe meiner Familie erwischt und ich hab von 3 bis 9 nur kopfüber in der Toilette gehanden!!   

Naja, jetzt bin ich halbwegs wieder ok. Aber die Tour war trotzdem super!!! Hat mir gut gefallen.

Bis bald
Micha


----------



## Vizepräsident (14. Januar 2008)

@flämischer Löwe: Welche Runde seid ihr denn gefahren?Wie lange?

Jo der Fichtenslalom is echt flowig, nur der Laubwald macht mir noch zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Januar 2008)

Marienthal, Niedererbach, Dieperzentrail, Halbe Runde AK Strecke, kurze Pause vor MC Donalds , Wöllmersen, Beulskopf, Fichtenslalom, Steinbruch, Schaltauge, Todesabfahrt o.Ä. 
Marcel und ich haben dann noch Postmann nachhause begleitete (Leuscheid). Zum Abschluß dann noch einmal "DREISELTRAILS" .
Ca 60 km 1000 Hm, bei lockerem Schnitt


----------



## Vizepräsident (15. Januar 2008)

Nettes Tourchen, aber entäuschend wenig Höhenmeter


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Januar 2008)

JA, das stimmt wirklich . Hätte mehr sein können. 
Beim nächstenmal


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2008)

Spaß gemacht heute , bin froh das ich es zeitlich noch geschafft habe .
Und wer alles da war!!   Bonne,Jörg, HP, Dirk, Marcel, Susi, Hubert und 25? Schüler.
Marcel und ich haben dann noch voll durchgezogen,Trails, Leuscheid, *Ohmbach im Dunkeln!!!,* und Siegtal.

*Geht was am WE ????*
Vieleicht mal wieder NISTERTAL.


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Januar 2008)

Die Ag hat jetzt auch ihren Thread

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316905:daumen: 

Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Wir sind mal wieder in der TOP TEN des WP  .

*1*




Endorphinjunkies reloaded 08283843978 min (732:58 h)*2*



Winterpokal-Betrüger-2007246939591 min (659:51 h)*3*



Taunusplauscher237637544 min (625:44 h)*4*



IBC DIMB Racing Team Taunus234437322 min (622:02 h)*5*



magenta matadors233237939 min (632:19 h)*6*



Ragazzi Racing Team228535739 min (595:39 h)*7*



Bike Aid Racing 1223039995 min (666:35 h)*8*



Kassler Berge Lokalpatrioten222935894 min (598:14 h)*9*



Eisbären Power220535388 min (589:48 h)*10*



www.berg-bike-cup.de217934670 min (577:50 h)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub für den OhmbachTrail sollte ich mal den R.Ralph runter nehmen  Empfehlenswert ist z.Zeit 2.25 Nobby.


----------



## Vizepräsident (21. Januar 2008)

Nee käse: 2.5 Muddy Marry(natürlich die DH-Version) und nix anderes


----------



## deerk (22. Januar 2008)

naja muddy mary in 2.35 geht grad noch klar ...
alles andere is nix 

rid on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr doch kein Traktor  .
Mit euren Pellen kommt man doch kein Berg rauf .
Da ich heute frei habe  werde ich mich jetzt mit Nobbys noch mal in die Ohmbach machen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2008)

*@ Manfred.* Das ist doch was für dich, ist deine Gegend, dein REVIER.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288476.

Ist dein Bike weg ??

Schei.. Wetter  heute auf der Nutscheid, war aber zum Glück dunkel, man hat es nur gespührt


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. Januar 2008)

Schon gelesen.
Steht ja noch kein Termin. August? August ist Duisburg und ich will in die Pfalz.
Geht das alles auf Zeit? Dann kann ich zum Teil ja Strasse fahren.
Willst du da vielleicht mitmachen?


----------



## deerk (25. Januar 2008)

morgen  13.15-13.30 uhr oben in birkenbeuel bisschen hobbeln ... 
wer lust kann ja mal vorbei kommen werden wohl den ganzen nachmittag da sein

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre doch keine RTF´s.  
Ne das kommt nicht in mein Terminplan, der August ist eh voll.

So, muß weg.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2008)

*@ Deerk.* Alles klar, ich werde mal vorbei kommen. Wahrscheinlich aber erst so 15.00 Uhr.
Vorher bisschen was Bergtraining.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2008)

Sorry, der Tag war nicht lang genug,  um alles unter einen Hut zubekommen. Ich war Vormittags noch in Siegen.
Ich hoffe ihr habt schön "Kurventraining" gemacht. Ich habe mir die Beine mal richtig Dick gefahren . 38km mit 1520 Hm 

He, noch was. ER lebt, ich habe IHN gesehen, sogar mit BIKE.  
Hallo, und Grüße an Max  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (28. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> He, noch was. ER lebt, ich habe IHN gesehen, sogar mit BIKE.
> Hallo, und Grüße an Max  .



Max dürfte ziemlichen Stress haben: Führerschein, Abitur, Freundin, ...  



@bitch, halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## Beach90 (28. Januar 2008)

Ja ich bin noch existent  Grüße zurück
Habe am Mittwoch praktische Führerscheinprüfung und danach auch hoffentlich mehr Zeit fürs Training. Auch wenn ich nicht ganz so faul war in letzter Zeit (Laufen ,Rolle).

@ Delgado: Was ich dich schon länger mal fragen wollte... Wieso sieht man dich eigentlich die ganze Zeit im Fehrnsehn, mit deinen 7 % in Hessen?  






Gruß Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2008)

Wer hat denn lust auf einen Nigthride in Windeck.
Termin: *Morgen *


----------



## ultra2 (28. Januar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wer hat denn lust auf einen Nigthride in Windeck.
> Termin: *Morgen *



Ich, ich kann aber nicht. 

Ihr könnt es aber diese Woche etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Tun wir auch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt es aber diese Woche etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Tun wir auch.


 
Das liegt nicht mehr in meiner Macht. 
Ich trainiere seid letzter Woche nach meinem Trainigsplan, soweit ich den Einhalten kann wirds noch was dauer bis zur Ruhewoche (7.KW).


----------



## Beach90 (30. Januar 2008)

Führerschein bestanden...jetzt nur noch Karneval und dann kann´s ja wieder voll losgehen mit dem Training 

@ Pierre: du bist mir heute sicher 4 mal entgegengekommen in altwindeck  

Max


----------



## Postmann (31. Januar 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Führerschein bestanden...


 
Glückwunsch!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (31. Januar 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Führerschein bestanden...jetzt nur noch Karneval und dann kann´s ja wieder voll losgehen mit dem Training
> 
> @ Pierre: du bist mir heute sicher 4 mal entgegengekommen in altwindeck
> 
> Max



Glückwunsch zum FS  

Und was macht das Abi?


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> @ Pierre: du bist mir heute sicher 4 mal entgegengekommen in altwindeck
> 
> Max


 
Es könnte auch 7 mal  sein.

Und Natürlich: *GLÜCKWUNSCH*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub ich bin zu langsam meine Vergangenheit holt mich ein .
Siehe hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4441338#post4441338
und hier,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4441361#post4441361.
 


Was läuft am WE ??? Außer Karneval


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. Februar 2008)

[Was läuft am WE Karneval: ]

Du kannst Heute mit meiner Frau nach Werthhoven auf den Zug gehen.
Sonntag in Godesberg und am Montag bei uns in Villip.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2008)

Ne, so jeck bin ich nicht.
Ich pack gleich den Schneepflug aus und dann Biken. 
Aber die Pampe ist mehr Nass   als Schön.

Heute morgen habe ich einen HF-max Test gemacht, war nicht so wie ich dachte. Mal sehen wie die Werte in 3 Wochen sind.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2008)

Hier ein Tolles Video. 
Motivations-Schub fürs Training und die Saison 08.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3nys6uHF_XU


----------



## Tazz (2. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ne, so jeck bin ich nicht.
> Ich pack gleich den Schneepflug aus und dann Biken.
> Aber die Pampe ist mehr Nass   als Schön.
> 
> Heute morgen habe ich einen HF-max Test gemacht, war nicht so wie ich dachte. Mal sehen wie die Werte in 3 Wochen sind.



Mach Dir nix draus  meine Werte sind auch nicht so wie ich dachte ......... allerdings brauch ich die auch nicht testen  zuviel Kaffee und Kuchen  

Hmmmmm lecker


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2008)

Am Rhein war heute schon Frühling,  , 
und bei uns in Windeck :kotz: .

Sehr schöne Tour heute mit dem Marcel, erst durch Schnee und Eis(Leuscheid,Flammersfeld) , dann Richtung Frühling durchs Wiedtal (Gegenwind), durchs Rheintal von Neuwied bis Beuel ein genuß ohne gleichen , Sonne 13 Grad Rückenwind ,Beuel nach Hennef und durchs Siegtal wieder Richtung Niemansland. 
Allerdings ist mir 30km vor schluß das Campa Schaltwerk abgerissen, Ermüdungsbruch. 
Waren aber auch so dann immerhin SEHR SCHÖNE 160 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (3. Februar 2008)

Seid ihr Wahnsinnig, könnt ihr nichts vernünftiges Machen. 
Ich war aufnen Karnevalsumzug. 
Was ist mit Bonne los?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Was ist mit Bonne los?


Soviel ich weis, Münster.


----------



## Beach90 (4. Februar 2008)

@Pierre : Nochmal nen herzlichen dank an Daniela für die Sicherheitsklammern


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Februar 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Seid ihr Wahnsinnig, könnt ihr nichts vernünftiges Machen.
> Ich war aufnen Karnevalsumzug.
> Was ist mit Bonne los?



War  mit der Familie in Münster. Die Kinder wurden krank ....konnte aber trotzdem ein paar Punkte machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2008)

Na, habt ihr alle schön Karneval gefeiert ?
Meine Zeit ist im Moment sehr begrenzt. 
Arbeit, Lappen, Familie, und ein bekannter hat hier in Dreisel ein Haus gekauft, da helfe ich natürlich auch noch.
Mal sehen wie das Training da noch paßt. 

Am kommenden WE fahre ich wahrscheinlisch mal zum Kalle Mertens.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2008)

Mensch da habe ich heut mal frei.
*SCH.... Wetter.*
MP3 ausgefallen, Sigma Tacho ausgefallen, Hac ausgefallen.
Ganz tolles Training. 

Und Marcel hat diese Woche Trainingslager, extra Urlaub genommen.


----------



## Tazz (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mensch da habe ich heut mal frei.
> *SCH.... Wetter.*
> MP3 ausgefallen, Sigma Tacho ausgefallen, Hac ausgefallen.
> Ganz tolles Training.
> ...



Hier bei uns ist auch sch.... Wetter  hoffe ihr habt auch so feines zeug was Wasser abhalten kann ..... das einzige was da helfen kann  aber Motivation = 0   

Wird schon wieder


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mensch da habe ich heut mal frei.
> *SCH.... Wetter.*
> MP3 ausgefallen, Sigma Tacho ausgefallen, Hac ausgefallen.
> Ganz tolles Training.
> ...



... ist doch sche...egal
Meine Garage ist trocken , ungefähr 15 Grad  und der Fernseher ist auch nicht ausgefallen .
und es war doch öde


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Februar 2008)

es gibt nur schlechte kleidung


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Februar 2008)

*@Postmann.* Na, hast du morgen Weihnachten.  
Vieleicht sehen wir uns morgen, bin auch ca 18.00 Uhr in Hamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (7. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na, habt ihr alle schön Karneval gefeiert ?
> *Meine Zeit ist im Moment sehr begrenzt. *
> *Arbeit, Lappen, Familie, und ein bekannter hat hier in Dreisel ein Haus gekauft, da helfe ich natürlich auch noch.*
> Mal sehen wie das Training da noch paßt.
> ...


 
Ich bin erstaunt das sich Team III zu diesem freudigen Ereignis noch nicht geäußert hat. Habt ihr das Kriegsbeil begraben, oder liegt es an das bevorstehende Große Treffen Teil 2  .

Uuuund weg


----------



## ultra2 (7. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt das sich Team III zu diesem freudigen Ereignis noch nicht geäußert hat. Habt ihr das Kriegsbeil begraben, oder liegt es an das bevorstehende Große Treffen Teil 2  .
> 
> Uuuund weg



Wir nehmen diese Aussagen nicht so ernst. Die punkten doch trotzdem als gäbe es kein morgen. 
Ausserdem machen die ja ständig nur das: 



Nur nutzt es am ende nix. 

@sibby08 - Udo nenn du mich nochmal Brunnenvergifter.


----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir nehmen diese Aussagen nicht so ernst. Die punkten doch trotzdem als gäbe es kein morgen.
> Ausserdem machen die ja ständig nur das:
> 
> 
> ...





ich bin ja froh das hier quasi nix vergessen wird .........................................


----------



## sibby08 (7. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @sibby08 - Udo nenn du mich nochmal Brunnenvergifter.


----------



## Postmann (8. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Postmann.* Na, hast du morgen Weihnachten.
> Vieleicht sehen wir uns morgen, bin auch ca 18.00 Uhr in Hamm.


 
Und ob ich Weihnachten hab!!!!!!!!!!     
Ich bin heiß wie Tanta Luzie!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich bin heiß wie Tanta Luzie!!


 
*Laß das nicht Delgado hören.  Hot,Hot, Hot.*


----------



## Postmann (8. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Laß das nicht Delgado hören.  Hot,Hot, Hot.*


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Laß das nicht Delgado hören.  Hot,Hot, Hot.*



Den Postmann spar' ich mir doch auf für Betzdorf


----------



## Postmann (8. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2008)

*@ Postmann.* Klappt der Aufbau . Wann gibts Jungfernfahrt ???

@ ALL.   *WAS FÜR EIN WETTER.    *


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Februar 2008)

@Wurzelglätter Glückwunsch du bist in den Top 100


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2008)

Nicht lange.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2008)

*@ Bon**ne.* 
So, jetzt bist du Senior 2.

 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Bleib weiter so Radsport Verückt (im Positiv Natürlich)


----------



## Postmann (10. Februar 2008)

@BONNE auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Postmann (10. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Postmann.* Klappt der Aufbau . Wann gibts Jungfernfahrt ???


 
Ich mach den Aufbau nicht, dann würde ich keinen Meter weit kommen !!  

Ich bring alles zu Dirk! Doch ich warte noch meinen Geburtstag ab, hab noch neue Kurbel, etc auf der Liste der Wünsche!  

Eingeplant hab ich die Jungfernfahrt für das letzte Februar Wochenende oder spätestens erstes März Wochenende.    

Aber ich kann es kaum abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute Michael 
@Manfred endlich


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2008)

Dannke

Danke 

Danke

Ich mÃ¶chte den ewigen Streit Hobby Lizenz lÃ¶sen.

Vielen Hobbybiker meckern immer Ã¼ber Vereine, BDR und Lizenz. Aber wer macht denn Ã¼berhaupt die Rennen fÃ¼r Hobbybiker? Das sind doch die Radsportvereine, oder?

Was halten die Windecker von folgendem Vorschlag, mÃ¶chte ich erst hier diskutieren, bevor ich damit an die groÃe Ãffentlichkeit gehe.

In der Gesamtwertung mÃ¶chte ich auch fÃ¼r Hobbybiker "geldwerte Preise einfÃ¼hren"!!!

Folgende Preise in der Gesamtwertung Hobby mÃ¶chte ich (natÃ¼rlich erst nach RÃ¼cksprache und Zustimmung) beim Berg-German-A-Cup einfÃ¼hren. Ist so eine Art Lockangebot fÃ¼r die ewigen Hobbysieger (Mani, dich meine ich hier natÃ¼rlich auch!)

1. Platz (Einjahresbeitrag bei der SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul 48 â¬, LizenzgebÃ¼hr ca. 22 â¬ und das Gesamtstartgeld in der entsprechenden Lizenzklasse 2009 ca. 70 â¬. zusammen sind das stolze 140 â¬!!!)

2. Platz (Gesamtstartgeld in der entsprechenden Lizenzklasse 2009 ca. 70 â¬))

3. Platz (halbes Gesamtstartgeld in der entsprechenden Lizenzklasse 2009 ca. 35 â¬))

Bei Jugendlichen sind das entsprechend weniger.

Wer dann 2009 wieder Hobbyklasse fÃ¤hrt kriegt eben nix.

Was haltet ihr davon??

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2008)

Ist ja etwa wie in NL oder Belgien, wer einmal gewinnt wird Automatisch Lizenzfahrer.
Find ich Vernünftig, wer einen Cup gewinnen kann, kann auch eine Klasse Aufsteigen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, das z.B Manfred im falle eines Gesamtsieges "Gezwungen" wäre bei einem fremden Verein eine Lizens zu nehmen fände ich es nicht so gut!!! Jetzt die Frage : handelt es sich um Tageslizenzen die nur für den Berg-Cup gelten??? dann wäre es sicher eine gute lösung für die Hobby Fahrer die immer und immer wieder mit den gleichen GUTEN leuten kämpfen müssen, und einfach nicht "weg" wollen.


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @Bonnekessel - Uns überholen ist okay, aber gleich die Punkte doppelt eintragen um den Abstand zu vergrößern?



Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern aber 08.02.08...

Trotzdem alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Februar 2008)

@ Bonne Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
            auch von meinen drei Frauen Sonja, Marie und Lara

zu deinen Vorschlag
Du kennst mich ja mittlerweile einige Jahre und du weißt ja auch, dass ich bei der Hobbyklasse starte, hat nichts damit zutun das ich Sieggeil bin und mich nicht mit den besten messen will. Ehrlich gesagt, fahre ich lieber mit einen starken Lizenzfahrer um eine Platzierung als ein Rennen ganz alleine ohne Konkurrenz vorne weg. Beim EMC bin ich in den letzten beiden Jahren auch als Hobbyfahrer bei dem Lizenzfahrer gestartet und beim Berg-Bike-Cup würde ich auch lieber bei den Lizenzfahrern starten. Eine Lizenz habe ich aus verschiedenen Gründen noch nie beantragt. Ein Grund ist, dass ich die Lizenz beim BDR ziehen müsste, da ich bekannter Weise keine gute Meinung über den BDR habe möchte ich auch nicht den BDR unterstützten. Deinen Vorschlag mit einer Jahresmitgliedschaft bei einem Radsportclub halte ich persönlich nicht gut, wenn ich in einen Verein eintrete möchte ich auch im engen Kontakt zu dem Verein stehen. Das kann ich aber nur, wenn der Verein in meiner Nähe wäre. Leider gibt es keinen guten Radsportverein im Bonner Raum, der eine gute MTB-Abteilung hat. Meine Vorschlag wäre, den ersten drei, der Serie eine Wildcard für die nächste Saison beim Berg-Bike-Cup bei der Lizenzklasse zu vergeben.
Ich will hofen, dass wir uns nächste Woche in Kottenheim sehen. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich starten werde, weil ich zur Zeit krank bin und kein Rad fahren kann.


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern aber 08.02.08...






  mir ist es auch mal wieder aufgefallen .......Bonne68  ........doppelklick 

Und auch von mir ................................... 



( Uhiiiiiiiii   Du hast doch wohl nicht vorne ne vier und ne null hinten   )

Grüße die Tazz


----------



## Beach90 (10. Februar 2008)

Nabend...
Bonne, alles Gute zum Geburtstag  ,hoffentlich geht alles in erfüllung ,was du dir für diese Saison vorgenommen hast 

Finde den Vorschlag nicht schlecht... das lässt die ewigen zweiten mal hoffen 

Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, das z.B Manfred im falle eines Gesamtsieges "Gezwungen" wäre bei einem fremden Verein eine Lizens zu nehmen fände ich es nicht so gut!!! Jetzt die Frage : handelt es sich um Tageslizenzen die nur für den Berg-Cup gelten??? dann wäre es sicher eine gute lösung für die Hobby Fahrer die immer und immer wieder mit den gleichen GUTEN leuten kämpfen müssen, und einfach nicht "weg" wollen.



Niemand muss Mtglied bei der SG Niederhausen-Birkenbeul werden. Wenn er im anderen Verein schon Mitglied ist, bekommt er eben nur den Startgelderlass. Möchte er einem heimatnahen Verein beitreten sollte das auch möglich sein, aber eine Spendenquittung über den Mitgliedsbeitrag müsste ich schon haben.

Tageslizenzen gibt es nicht in Deutschland! Daher ist die Lizenz dann immer da.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Eine Lizenz habe ich aus verschiedenen Gründen noch nie beantragt. Ein Grund ist, dass ich die Lizenz beim BDR ziehen müsste, da ich bekannter Weise keine gute Meinung über den BDR habe möchte ich auch nicht den BDR unterstützten.




Jetzt wo ich Fachwart bin zählt das Argument nicht mehr! 



2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Deinen Vorschlag mit einer Jahresmitgliedschaft bei einem Radsportclub halte ich persönlich nicht gut, wenn ich in einen Verein eintrete möchte ich auch im engen Kontakt zu dem Verein stehen. Das kann ich aber nur, wenn der Verein in meiner Nähe wäre. Leider gibt es keinen guten Radsportverein im Bonner Raum, der eine gute MTB-Abteilung hat.




Siehe Antwort für Marcel



2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Meine Vorschlag wäre, den ersten drei, der Serie eine Wildcard für die nächste Saison beim Berg-Bike-Cup bei der Lizenzklasse zu vergeben.
> Ich will hofen, dass wir uns nächste Woche in Kottenheim sehen. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich starten werde, weil ich zur Zeit krank bin und kein Rad fahren kann.





Geht nicht, weil es verboten ist. Der EMC handelt außerhalb der BDR-Regeln und die Lizenzfahrer gehen hier ein Risiko ein.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich ja nur ungern aber 08.02.08...
> 
> Trotzdem alles Gute zum Geburtstag



Danke für die Glückwünsche, aber setze dich lieber aufs Rad, anstatt meine Einträge zu kontrollieren, das ist effektiver 

Darf ich nicht morgens ne Stunde und abends ne Stunde fahren?

Die Zeit ist Zufall!

Ich werde heute auch noch einen zweiten Eintrag vornehmen


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche, aber setze dich lieber aufs Rad, anstatt meine Einträge zu kontrollieren, das ist effektiver



Gerne,...und alles zu seiner Zeit. 


Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Darf ich nicht morgens ne Stunde und abends ne Stunde fahren?



Nö


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Februar 2008)




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2008)

@ 2Dangerbiker.

Manfred !!! Du willst Kottenheim kneifen ? Ich hab das doch nicht so gemeint, mit den 5 min, die ich dir gebe .
Ich lass dich in meinen Wind mitfahren.OK ? 

Werde wieder Fit.

*@ Postmann. *Und heute dir, ALLES GUTE ZUM Geburtstag.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Februar 2008)

@Postman auch von mir alles gute


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2008)

Glückwünsch Michael

das geschenk hast du dir ja schon geholt 

Bonne


----------



## Postmann (12. Februar 2008)

Danke Euch allen für die Glückwünsche!!!  




Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Glückwünsch Michael
> 
> das geschenk hast du dir ja schon geholt
> 
> Bonne


 
Da sagst Du was!! Das ist das schöneste Geschenk was ich je bekommen (mir selbst gemacht) habe!!      
Ich kann es kaum abwarten bis es aufgebaut ist und ich loslegen kann.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Februar 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dannke
> 
> 
> Ich möchte den ewigen Streit Hobby Lizenz lösen.
> ...



Erstmal auch von uns Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und Willkommen in unserer Dekade 
   

Bin zwar kein Windecker, aber wenn es eine kostenlose Mitgliedschaft für den letzten Platz gäbe, wäre ich dabei...
Ich persönlich glaube aber, dass jeder, der ohne Lizenz fährt, das auch bewusst tut und sich deshalb über den "Gewinn" nicht unbedingt freut.

Grüßlis aus den sonnigen Bergen
Manfred


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2008)

Habe heute meine Lizenz bekommen , aber nicht die von der UCI.   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Lizenz bekommen , aber nicht die von der UCI.   .



Nicht, dass Du aus guter alter Tradition heraus direkt mit dem Punktesammeln anfängst ..


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2008)

Super Pierre,

*Gluck*-wunsch

dann kan ich ja jetzt öfter mal


----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Lizenz bekommen , aber nicht die von der UCI.   .



Na prima 

Da hör doch gleich mal mit dem blöden Radfahren auf.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da hör doch gleich mal mit dem blöden Radfahren auf.


Radfahren, genau das werde ich jetzt machen.


----------



## Postmann (12. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Lizenz bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na jetzt ist bei mir auch der Groschen gefallen!    

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (15. Februar 2008)

Da gehts mir zuviel bergauf . Fahrn wir doch lieber mal nach Winterberg


----------



## Tazz (15. Februar 2008)

*Ja und was ist mit euch ?????*



Keine Spaßtouren ?????

 ist doch * der Jakobsweg * ....... da findet man ..... ......... ähm  ..... Gott  ......... na ja ...............vielleicht sowas ähnliches  

Nee  ????

Grüße und so


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2008)

Na Bengels, war heute nicht euer Tag was?


----------



## Vizepräsident (16. Februar 2008)

War doch super heut, schönes Wetter, trockene trails... 
Morgen is ja Race angesagt, da machen die dass schon wieder wett


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na Bengels, war heute nicht euer Tag was?







Morgen ist *RACE-DAY* 

 

*@ Wurzel.* Wohin gehts denn nach dem Rennen,


oder


----------



## Konfuzius (17. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Morgen ist *RACE-DAY*



Na, dann viel Erfolg, Jungs!
(Und je schneller Ihr fahrt, um so weniger Punkte...   )


----------



## ultra2 (17. Februar 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Na, dann viel Erfolg, Jungs!
> (Und je schneller Ihr fahrt, um so weniger Punkte...   )



Genau, jetzt aber mal schnell ab aufs Rädchen und gewinnen.

Viel Erfolg!!!!


----------



## Blut Svente (17. Februar 2008)

Wieso is der Bonne nicht in der Ergebnisliste????!!!!!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Februar 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wieso is der Bonne nicht in der Ergebnisliste????!!!!!




Lag wahrscheinlich am neuen unbekannten Outfit oder war er zu schnell für die Veranstalter?


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2008)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Wieso is der Bonne nicht in der Ergebnisliste????!!!!!


 

Brauch der nicht, ist ja eh immer 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (17. Februar 2008)

der Veranstalter wollt die anderen Teilnehmer nicht zu sehr demütigen: 15 min Vorsprung


----------



## Beach90 (17. Februar 2008)

Sooo..hier die sicher heißersehnten Fotos


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2008)

Danke


----------



## Beach90 (17. Februar 2008)

Joa kein Problem...ich weiss aber auch nicht warum die hier im forum nicht angezeigt werden...


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Februar 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Joa kein Problem...ich weiss aber auch nicht warum die hier im forum nicht angezeigt werden...


 
Schon Ok so, ich krieg die nur als Mini rein.  
Aber hat Daniela dir nicht auch eins geschickt wo wir zu viert drauf sind??


*RACER.*
Die Strecke in Adenau in 2 Wochen ist ja schon wieder eine Neue. Jetzt wieder beim Ring. Naja lassen wir uns überraschen.
Und 1,5 km lang, könnte was kurz sein, das gibt dann einige Runden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Februar 2008)

und Höhenmeter


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Februar 2008)

60 hm.

Steht zumindest so auf der Seite vom Cup. 
Wird schon OK so sein.


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Februar 2008)

Tune? Rot? Billig? keine ahnung


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2008)

Hat auch noch ein paar Tage Zeit, werde noch was finden.  
evl. auch Gold. 

Ab morgen ist WOCHENENDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2008)

*@ Manfred.* Dein Typ wird verlangt, geht um den Rheinsteig, bei Andernach.
Guckst du hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4506245#post4506245


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Februar 2008)

Heute Abend
	



.



Aber jetzt erstmal Biken. l


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

@ Susi, Regina, Hubert, Bonne.
Ein schöner Abend gestern.   

Und heute eine schöne Tour "gerockt" mit Jörg, Luca und Bonne über die Windeck-Trails von Richtung Hamm  ca. 60 km mit 1200 Hm.  Und die Freerider haben wir auch noch getroffen an der Burg Windeck.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

*Wenn das mal nicht krass ist !!!*


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Wenn das mal nicht krass ist !!!*



Autsch!

Ist das ein Focus-Rad?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

Das würde bei uns nie passieren. Nie.

Man sollte immer sein Rad kontrolieren bevor man fahrt, und Helm ist Pflicht.
Ich weis aber jetzt wo das Wort "Bremsbacke" herkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Februar 2008)

wenn einer ohne Gabel fährt ...

Könnte HP doch auch mal probieren


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Februar 2008)

So, ich bin ab morgen bis Ende der Woche in Arnsberg, mal sehen wie es dort so ist, Bike habe ich auch mal mit , falls ich Zeit bekomme. 


Vieleicht ist es ja auch nur ein Getarntes Trainingslager.


----------



## ultra2 (29. Februar 2008)

Hört mal Jungs, bevor wir uns ernsthaft Gedanken machen müßen über Jochen Klein,  wann kommt der Bengel zurück?


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Februar 2008)

Also *ich* bin wieder da. 

Arnsberg war nicht schlecht, leider hatte ich nicht genug Zeit (war ja auch nicht zum Spaß da ).
Trotzdem habe ich einiges gesehen, Trails, Berge, Frischling
	

. 





Die *FOCUS *Seite ist neu Gestalltet. http://www.focus-bikes.de/race.asp?lang=german&active=4-3&team=mtb&name=seibertz


----------



## ultra2 (29. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also *ich* bin wieder da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist schön, wir freuen uns auch aber danach hat keiner gefragt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2008)

Schön heute, ich mach mich mal raus jetzt.
	

Vorbelastung für morgen.
	

Wird aber viel mit Klettern zutun haben bei uns sind schon einige Bäume in der Waagerechten .

Und morgen gibts eine Schlammschlacht vom feinsten in Adenau.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. März 2008)

Für mich ja Leider nicht mache aber im training gute fortschritte glaube ich hoffe mal das ich in Boos auch wieder fahren kann


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2008)

Die Wege in den Wäldern sind doch ganz OK , aber nass !!!

Also Morgen: *RACE DAY*

*@2Dangerbiker.*  Eigenartiges Rollentraining


----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. März 2008)

*@2Dangerbiker.*  Eigenartiges Rollentraining  [/QUOTE]

Rollentraining = Null Bock
War doch draussen, Wetter war top. Sonne kam raus, nur das die Blätter mich manchmal überholt haben 
Am Ende war ich im Kottenforst. Es hatten sich einigen Tannen zum schlafen hin gelegt


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. März 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Es hatten sich einigen Tannen zum schlafen hin gelegt


 
Wenn ich den Regen heute Morgen sehe würde ich das gerne auch.   

Aber *gleich wird gerockt.   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2008)

Hey Jungs,
in Eitorf is was los.
Am 8 MÃ¤rz gibts wieder "Bands on Tour" ... 6 Rockbands fÃ¼r 5 â¬... Karten auf www.sv-sge.de

Max


----------



## Postmann (3. März 2008)

Es geht los! Mein neues Bike ist fertig und die neue Saison kann starten!








Danke Michael
Danke Dirk!

Leider habe ich noch ein wenig Fieber und ne Grippe und konnte noch nicht fahren!!      

Bis bald
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (3. März 2008)

Oha...das is ja mal ne interessante Komposition.
Viel Spass mit dem Hobel


----------



## Postmann (3. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Oha...das is ja mal ne interessante Komposition.
> Viel Spass mit dem Hobel


 
Wiseo interessant?


----------



## Centurion (3. März 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Es geht los! Mein neues Bike ist fertig und die neue Saison kann starten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schicker und stylischer XC-Racer! 
Eine bescheidene Frage: 
Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du und wie groß bist Du?
Sonst viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel  

Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (3. März 2008)

Das "interessant" meinte ich nicht so wie in ner Kochsendung wenn´s "interessant Schmeckt" ,sondern es ist mal en ausgefallender Aufbau. Die German A ist natürlich der Hammer


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. März 2008)

*@ Postmann.* Komm mal bei mir vorbei, dann bekommst du von mir einen Nobby Nic für Vorne.  

Aber sonst OK.


----------



## Postmann (4. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Postmann.* Komm mal bei mir vorbei, dann bekommst du von mir einen Nobby Nic für Vorne.
> 
> Aber sonst OK.


Ich hab noch zwei Racing Ralph und einen Nobby zu haus. Aber ich liebe meinen IRC für vorne!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. März 2008)

Michael schönes rad dan kann ja bald das Training losgehen oder??? 
@max wie sieht es den bei dir aus auch wieder im Training man hört ja nichts mehr von dir 

bei mir geht es auch langsam wieder ab und zu sticht das knie noch ein bisschen aber hoffe das ich am 30.03 wieder da bin @ pierre(da gibt es ja keine berge )
 jetzt genug geschrieben wollte eh nur mein neues team präsentieren siehe unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. März 2008)

@ max  kennst du mx 24??? der wohnt in deinem Haus??? ( laut mitglieder karte)


----------



## Beach90 (6. März 2008)

@ Marcel : Wo steht das denn da im Profil ? Hab nix verdächtiges gesehn  

Training ist moment schlecht, weil ich seit Karneval nichtmehr richtig gesund geworden bin. Momentan schlage ich mich mit Hals- und Ohrenschmerzen rum.
Habe in der Schule viel zu tun und nebenbei helfe ich noch bei der organisation von *Bands on Tour* , ein Rockfestival ,welches am Samstag in Eitorf stattfindet. Es lohnt sich, weil wir wirklich super Bands organisiert haben.
Hier mal das Plakat :   (sorry wegen der ganzen Schleichwerbung  )


----------



## Postmann (10. März 2008)

Am Samstag hab ich die erste Tour mit dem neuen Bike gemacht (@Pierre, nun auch mit Racing Ralph vorne   Besser???).






Es war einfach geil, das Teil geht wie Sau im Vergleich zu meinem alten. Es gibt nur einen Nachteil, wenn ich jetzt bei den Rennen nicht so gut abschneide, dann kann ich es nicht mehr aufs Rad schieben, dann liegt es definitiv an mir!     

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. März 2008)

Ja viel besser. 
*ABER* man fährt Hinten Racing R. und vorn Nobby.


----------



## Postmann (11. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *ABER* man fährt Hinten Racing R. und vorn Nobby.


Warum?? Ich möchte doch hinten Grip haben.


----------



## Beach90 (11. März 2008)

Was bringt dir Hinten Grip, wenn dir das Vordderrad weggrutscht ? 
Hinten ist der Antrieb und der RR rollt halt einfach besser . Beim NN ist hinten der Abrieb unwahrscheinlich hoch.
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (11. März 2008)

AHA. Danke, werd es wechseln!!


----------



## joscho (12. März 2008)

Hi Jungs,

wir machen uns ja so langsam ernsthafte Sorgen um Euren Jochen Müssen wir damit rechnen, dass der gute Mann am Ende des WP Erster im Einzelranking ist  Wann hört der denn mit dem Spökes da unten wieder auf - oder hat er schon  

Gruß
joerg


----------



## 2dangerbiker (12. März 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wir machen uns ja so langsam ernsthafte Sorgen um Euren Jochen Müssen wir damit rechnen, dass der gute Mann am Ende des WP Erster im Einzelranking ist  Wann hört der denn mit dem Spökes da unten wieder auf - oder hat er schon
> 
> ...



hat er schon. Sein Urlaub ist vorbei 
Aber meiner steht vor der Tür  Eine Woche nach Ostern, dass passt mit den Winterpolkalfinale


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. März 2008)

S...... Winterpokal ist eh alles umsonst!!!


----------



## joscho (12. März 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> hat er schon. Sein Urlaub ist vorbei
> Aber meiner steht vor der Tür  Eine Woche nach Ostern, dass passt mit den Winterpolkalfinale



Da weiß man ja gar nicht was besser ist  Ich hoffe Du gehst Ski fahren 

Danke für die Info.
joerg


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> S...... Winterpokal ist eh alles umsonst!!!


 
Tja, das sagast du nur weil du .......

Aber WP, ich habe auch noch wie 2danger Urlaub. Im moment habe ich 5 Aktivitäten auser Mtb


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. März 2008)

*Grausame Wahrheit!* 
 
*Gott erschuf den Esel und sagte zu ihm: 
"Du bist ein Esel. Du wirst unentwegt von morgens bis abends arbeiten und 
schwere Sachen auf deinem Rücken tragen. Du wirst Gras fressen und wenig 
intelligent sein. Und Du wirst fünfzig Jahre leben." 

Darauf sagte der Esel: 
"Fünfzig Jahre so zu leben ist viel zu viel, gib' mir bitte nicht mehr als 
dreißig Jahre!" 
Und es war so. *

*
Dann erschuf Gott den Hund und sagte zu Ihm: 
"Du bist ein Hund. Du wirst über die Güter der Menschheit wachen, deren 
ergebenster Freund du sein wirst. Du wirst das essen, was der Mensch übrig 
lässt und 25 Jahre leben." 

Der Hund antwortete: 
"Gott, 25 Jahre so zu leben, ist zu viel. Bitte nicht mehr als zehn Jahre!" 
Und es war so. *

*
Dann erschuf Gott den Affen und sagte zu ihm: 
"Du bist ein Affe. Du sollst von Baum zu Baum schwingen und Dich verhalten 
wie ein Idiot. Du wirst lustig sein und so sollst Du für zwanzig Jahre 
leben." 

Der Affe sprach: 
"Gott, zwanzig Jahre als Clown der Welt zu leben, ist zu viel. Bitte gib' mir 
nicht mehr als zehn Jahre." Und es war so. *


*
Dann erschuf Gott den Mann und sagte zu Ihm: 
"Du bist ein Mann, das einzige rationale Lebewesen, das die Erde bewohnen 
wird. Du wirst Deine Intelligenz nutzen, um dir die anderen Geschöpfe 
untertan zu machen. Du wirst die Erde beherrschen und für zwanzig Jahre 
leben!" 

Darauf sprach der Mann: 
"Gott, Mann zu sein für nur zwanzig Jahre ist nicht genug. Bitte gib mir die 
zwanzig Jahre, die der Esel ausschlug, die fünfzehn des Hundes und die zehn 
des Affen." **

Und so sorgte Gott dafür, dass der Mann zwanzig Jahre als Mann lebt, 
dann heiratet und dreißig Jahre als Esel von morgens bis abends arbeitet und 
schwere Lasten trägt. 
Dann wird er Kinder haben und fünfzehn Jahre wie ein Hund leben, das Haus 
bewachen und das essen, was die Familie übrig lässt. 
Dann, im hohen Alter, lebt er zehn Jahre als Affe, verhält sich wie ein Idiot 
und amüsiert seine Enkelkinder. *
*Und so ist es bis heute.. ;-)*


----------



## Vizepräsident (16. März 2008)

Na Mädels wie wars Rennen?


Gruß

Vize


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. März 2008)

SUUUUPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!


Luca gewinnt

Alex Schäfer wurde 3. und ist jetzt Gesamtführender

Jerome wurde 5!

Jörg glaube ich auch

und ich, naja das übliche  

Bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (17. März 2008)

Jo prima, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Luca kann ja dann noch den Gesamtsieg holen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. März 2008)

Hi Berg-Bike-Bengels,

alle in Urlaub? 

Wir vermissen eure Einträge im WP. 

Es wird doch wohl keiner seine Punkte horten und nachtragen wollen.


----------



## Vizepräsident (20. März 2008)

Keine Sorge wird alles nachgetragen!
Die haben momentan Training im Hochsauerland, da kommt einiges zusammen. Könnt euch auf was gefasst machen.

ride on


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Die haben momentan Training im Hochsauerland, da kommt .........
> ride on


 
Ich war im Oberbergischen, *zum Arbeiten *, bin aber auch etwas Rad gefahren, so LaLa .

Und jetz bin ich Erkältet  .
Jetzt hab ich 10 Tage frei, aber keine Motivation.
Erstmal zur Ruhe kommen und abwarten, vieleicht wird das Wetter nächste Woche was besser .


----------



## Vizepräsident (20. März 2008)

Dann mal gute Besserung! 

Trainieren kann man trotzdem bzw. am besten bei schlechtem Wetter, bin gestern  zwei Stunden auf der Rolle gefahen.

gruß

Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Trainieren kann man trotzdem ..... am besten bei schlechtem Wetter...
> 
> Vize


 
Klar, ist ja eigentlich auch OK, habe aber im Moment kein Nerv dafür.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Klar, ist ja eigentlich auch OK, habe aber im Moment kein Nerv dafür.



Na, Hauptsache, Du bist beim Großen Treffen wieder motiviert!


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

http://www.hps4u.de/cms/galerie/index.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=4078&g2_serialNumber=1

Sorry, aber das müßte sein.
http://www.hps4u.de/cms/galerie/index.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=4080&g2_serialNumber=1
Nochmal Sorry, das auch.

Ich bin froh das ich nicht da war, mit Rennen hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun oder?? Obwohl solche Verhältnisse sind Pures Cross Country.


----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich war im Oberbergischen, *zum Arbeiten *, bin aber auch etwas Rad gefahren, so LaLa .
> 
> Und jetz bin ich Erkältet  .
> Jetzt hab ich 10 Tage frei, aber keine Motivation.
> Erstmal zur Ruhe kommen und abwarten, vieleicht wird das Wetter nächste Woche was besser .



Na dann erstmal gute Besserung.  Und danke für die Antwort.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Danke, 
wird schon wieder, ist ja auch nur eine Erkältung.
Aber das ganze drumherum macht mir zuschaffen, aber Schluß jetzt sonst komm ich noch als Jammerlappen rüber, und das Bin ich nicht.
Im Moment vieleicht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...aber Schluß jetzt sonst komm ich noch als Jammerlappen rüber, und das Bin ich nicht.
> Im Moment vieleicht schon.



Wir sind Männer, natürlich sind wir Jammerlappen wenn wir krank sind.


----------



## Tazz (20. März 2008)

Also* fast* immer( ein Jammerlappen)


----------



## Vizepräsident (20. März 2008)

Is das Marcel auf der Brücke? 
Was hat er wieder angestellt, Erzähl, Erzähl !!! Wieder Massenkarambulage ?

gruß

Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Ich war doch nicht da.  
Erich hat die Bilder gemacht . 
ABER die Bodenverhältnisse Entschuldigen das. 
Hier siehst du mehr Fotos, Marcel war nicht alleine.
http://www.fb-eifelturm.de.vu/

Ist aber genauso schlimm wie mein Bild im Chaka/ Poisen Cup Kalender, allerdings ist mein Bild unten im Bach und nicht auf DER Brücke


----------



## Xexano (23. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Mit-Windecker  

ich bräuchte mal dringend eure Hilfe zum Thema "Finden von Trails". Ich war schon mehrmals auf dem Ex-Militärgelände bei Ommeroth (also die ganze Höhe, wo die "Zeitstraße" vom Ex-Panzergelände bis Richtung Waldbröl entlangläuft) und jedes Mal auf der Suche nach einem guten Trail. Ich habe gehört, dass es da min. ein sehr guter Trail sein muss, gefunden habe ich den aber glaube ich noch nicht. Einen "Trail" habe ich schon mehr oder weniger gefunden, aber im unteren Bereich wird dieser ziemlich uninteressant. Hat jemand einen Tipp? So langsam macht das "Herumirren" nämlich keinen Spaß mehr (vor allerdem dann nicht, wenn in der Mitte plötzlich 2-3 Wege wegen "Forstarbeiten, Betreten Verboten, LEBENSGEFAHR" steht und man auch die Kettensägen hören kann).

Ich würde mich sehr über spaßförderne Hinweise freuen!  Falls mich jemand zu einem Guiding mitnehmen möchte, sollte sich der(die-)jenige bitte auf "lockeres Fahren" einstellen... (sprich: No Posion/Chaka/FRM/Tune-Renncup-Speed on 100 km Tracks allowed!)


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2008)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, auf der Nutscheid gibts keine Trails. 
Hier und da ein paar Ansätze, nicht Redenswert. Interessant ist höchstens eine Abfahrt von Hohes Wäldchen über Silberberg runter nach Wilberhofen.
Ich nutze den Nutscheid mit seinen Breiten Autobahnwegen nur zum Trainieren, GA und ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (24. März 2008)

Schade! Ich hatte nämlich mal gehört, dass da ein Trail geben sollte.  

Meinst Du mit Hohem Wäldchen und Silberberg die Abfahrt, die vom Ex-Panzergelände aus Richtung Süden verläuft? Man kommt da dann mehr oder weniger später am Bahnhof in Dattenfeld (also Wilberhofen) raus.

Da ist der oberer Abschnitt noch sehr interessant, aber weiter unten wird es ziemlich "öde", da man nur noch über Waldautobahnen fährt. Schade! 

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2008)

RICHTIG. 
Aber wie gesagt, besser fährt man bei uns im Leuscheid, allerdings gibts dort auch nicht viel mehr Trails, die meisten Trails Sammeln sich Rechts und Links im Siegtal.

Als Insider gilt die Gegend "Rund um Hamm".
Aber das ist mehr Bonnes Revier, dort laufen auch einige Tolle Planungen bezüglich MTB.


----------



## Xexano (24. März 2008)

Klar, Leuscheid ist gut (z.B. Heilbrunnentrail )

Richtung Hamm bin ich noch nicht vorgestossen. Was gibt es denn da für tolle Trails u. Planungen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. März 2008)

@Xexano.  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875


----------



## Xexano (24. März 2008)

Achja, das Große Treffen ... das habe ich ein paar Threads weiter schon gelesen. 

Da kann ich leider nicht zusagen, da ich April wahrscheinlich wieder in UK bin. 

Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2008)

Ist doch echt zum........:kotz: drausen
	

.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (25. März 2008)

Ein Lichtbblick ist am Ende des Tunnel

unsere Räder kommen bald

und dazu passen, es soll wärmer und besser werden


----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Ein Lichtbblick ist am Ende des Tunnel
> 
> unsere Räder kommen bald



Das heißt die Rennergebnisse werden besser. 
Wenn ihr nicht mehr laufen müßt. 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zu den neuen Rädern.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> und dazu passen, es soll wärmer und besser werden


 
Super, ganz toll. 
	

Ich muß nächste Woche wieder Arbeiten
	

da ist mir das dann auch sch... Egal.

Und mit den Rädern: Das heißt, das ich in Arnheim immer noch mit der Trainings Karre fahren muß.


----------



## Vizepräsident (25. März 2008)

Und noch mehr gute Nachrichten:

Unser dirt-park wird bald gebaut!!!

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. März 2008)

Dann brauch ich doch noch ein Dirt-Bike.


----------



## Vizepräsident (25. März 2008)

Jo dat brauchste


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Super, ganz toll.
> 
> 
> Ich muß nächste Woche wieder Arbeiten
> ...



ist eh schweiswetter in holland. da fressen wir wieder dreck.

Mensch Pierre, deine Tour am 5.April ist ja eine Demonstration, die du anmelden musst. Da fahren ja über 40 Leute mit. Benehmt euch bloß ....ich kann leider nicht mit. Ich habe meine erste Autogrammstunde bei einem Cupsponsor. Da kommen sicher nicht viele zu mir. Ich bin ja nicht die Diddlmaus.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ist eh schweiswetter in holland. da fressen wir wieder dreck.


Ist ja OK, schlammschlacht ,aber mein Ghost macht das nicht mehr lange mit. Ich denke mal das die Bodenverhältnisse gut sein werden, nicht wie bei uns, wegen dem Sand und der Boden ist doch sehr fest in dem Park.
Was anderes, Marcel kann mit mir nach Arnheim fahren, ich fahre nicht für ein paar Tage nach Holland, Wetter ist zu Gut .

Tja, meine Tour. 
Sollte das Wetter nicht besser werden habe ich einige Probleme mit der Strecke, das wird zu Anspruchsvoll für viele. Abwarten ist ja noch ein paar Tage.

Bei der Autogrammstunde mußt du den Jörg mitnehmen, der kann dann auf dem Parkplatz mit seinem Bike rumhüpfen, für die wartenden Fans.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. März 2008)

Wie fährst du auch erst Sonntag? Dann lass uns zusammen in einem Auto fahren, sonst ist das zu teuer. Das sind über 500 km hin und zurück.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2008)

OK, aber Daniela will auch dahin.
Ist auch gut so, zur Unterstützung ( Klamotten, Verpflegung, Anmeldung, Nr. Rückgabe, usw.)
Vom Platz kein Problem, nur die Laufräder müßen beide raus.

Ich will früh dasein, wegen Reifenwahl, so das man ganz in Ruhe 2 Runden vorher fahren kann und eventuell Reifen tauschen.


----------



## Xexano (26. März 2008)

Im Moment ist es wirklich echt matschig draussen. Null Grip auf dem Waldboden...  

@Vize: Wo soll der Dirtpark entstehen?


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2008)

Na ihr,
Rennen in Arnheim is ja cool. Ich komme gerade von nem kurz Urlaub über 2 Tage in Utrecht. Hab selten soviele Fahrräder an einem Tag gesehn  

Es gibt Übrigends doch 2 kleine süße Minitrails am Luftwaffenturm , runter in Richtung Marenbach oder wie das kleine Kaff dort heisst. Weiss aber auch nicht, ob ich die nochmal wiederfinden würde, weil ich die erst einmal,vor längerer Zeit, mit Zato & Co gefahren bin.

Max


----------



## Xexano (26. März 2008)

Marenbach liegt doch ganz woanders (bei den Usinger)! Meinst Du vielleicht Mühlenbach? 

Wie kommt man circa auf diese Trails? Am Zaun des Luftwaffenturmes vorbei Richtung Hang runter? Ist es hinter dem abgesperrten Geländer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Marenbach liegt doch ganz woanders (bei den Usinger)!


Das heißt Westerwälder !!!! 



Xexano schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es wirklich echt matschig draussen. Null Grip auf dem Waldboden...


 
Der Grip ist gar nicht sooo schlecht. Aber das gesamt Paket Nervt.



Beach90 schrieb:


> Es gibt Übrigends doch 2 kleine süße Minitrails am Luftwaffenturm , runter in Richtung Marenbach oder wie das kleine Kaff dort heisst.
> Max


Das heißt doch Ommerroth, oder ? Der Pferdehof.

Ich wollte auch ein Kurztrip nach Holland (Tilburg) unternehmen, ist ins Wasser gefallen


----------



## Vizepräsident (26. März 2008)

@xexano: Schreib ich besser nicht hier ins Forum, nachher hat man die ganzen Mopedpfeiffen auf der Strecke, die alles kaputt machen. Aber wenn alles fertig ist kann man sich ja mal treffen 

Was den Grip angeht: Alles nur ne Materialfrage  

bleibt sauber


----------



## Xexano (27. März 2008)

@Vize: Kein Problem! Im späten Frühjahr/Sommer bin ich ja auf jeden Fall wieder hier und gegen eine gute Dirtstrecke in der Nähe hätte ich echt nicht einzuwenden. Das entsprechende Bike habe ich ja schon!  Ein Schaufelarm würde dann auch zur Verfügung stehen...  

@flämischer löwe: Ja, Ommerroth heißt dieser Bauernhof-Dorf direkt da oben. Da Beach90 aber einen Namen mit M erwähnt hatte, habe ich mal auf die Karte geschaut. Spontan passte da halt eben Mühlenbach, liegt weiter unten Richtung Tal... 

Westerwälder.. achso, so nennt man sie ja auch


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2008)

Also, aus Holland bekam ich eben unter anderem diese Positive Mitteilung:
"Het wordt geen glibber wedstrijd. "


----------



## Beach90 (27. März 2008)

Also ich meine es gibt 2 Trailansätze vom Turm runter Richtung Brölthal.

Wird sicher super wenn der Bikepark fertig ist. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. März 2008)

Das wird ein Dirt- bzw.Pumptrack.

Also erwartet mal nicht das da hohe Holzgerüste stehen.

In habe in Münster einen geilen Dirtpark direkt neben der Straße gesehen. Da waren mindestens 15 Kids an dirten und keiner älter als 12. Wahnsinn was die drauf hatten. Die haben allles selber ohne zu fragen und ohne Hilfe selber gebuddelt! 

Als sie dann meinten ich soll doch auch mal bin ich lieber weiter gefahren   weil das kann ich ja nicht ....noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (28. März 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage an die Fachleute hier.

Was macht Ihr, damit Ihr Euch im Winter bzw. jetzt in der Übergangszeit nicht immer mit ne Erkältung plagen müßt? Gibt es da irgendwas um das Imunsystem zu stärken?

Denn meine beiden Kiddies haben im Moment ständig ne Erkältung und ich bekommme immer mal wieder was davon ab und hab ne Triefnase oder Halsschmerzen.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Vizepräsident (28. März 2008)

Vorbeugend gegen Erkältungen: Zuerst mal viel Obst, Gemüse, Fisch, viel Trinken..., regelmäßiges hartes  Training auf der Rolle, und leichtes Training draußen in der Kälte, Kalt/Warmduschen. Aber wenn man vom Virus erwischt wurde muss mans einfach auskurieren. Oft fährt man mit ner Triefnase los und kommt fit zurück.(bei ner leichten Erkältung).
Wichtig ist auch die richtige Kleidung: Nicht zu warm, um nicht zu stark zu schwitzen (starke Auskühlung) und nicht zu dünn.(Der Bonne hatte da mal ne gute Tabelle was man anziehen soll bei welcher T.)

gruß

Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2008)

Ernährung:
	




Im ernst, halt das übliche. 
Nach den normalen Mahlzeiten mal eine Kiwi und Mandariene hinterher, Frühstück mit heißen Kakao und frischen Saft. Sauna oder heiße Bäder mit Melisse-Eukaliptus
	

.

Ich halte auch meine Zimmertemperatur in der Wohnung niedrig (19-20 Grad), sonst kommt es zum berühmten Klimaanlageneffekt. 25 Grad sind gemütlich, aber nicht gut fürs Immunsystem. Und man spart Energie.

Aber mit den Kindern ist das ja auch so, das sie sich im Kindergarten oder in der Schule ständig anstecken.


----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2008)

Eigentlich ist Sauna bei Erkältung nicht so gut, weil dadurch das Herz sehr stark beansprucht wird.
Plage mich seit meinem Hollandausflug nämlich auch wieder mit ner Treifnase rum


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist Sauna bei Erkältung nicht so gut, weil dadurch das Herz sehr stark beansprucht wird.


Ja nicht wenn man Stark Erkältet ist. Ich meine auch allgemein zur Vorbeugung einmal pro Woche.


----------



## Vizepräsident (28. März 2008)

Gut ist auch regelmäßig Händewaschen, kein Stress (denn wenn der Stress nachlässt ist das Immunsystem geschwächt) und regelmäßig Küssen (stärkt das Immunsystem da fremde Bakterien aufgenommen werden und Antikörper gebildet)


----------



## Beach90 (29. März 2008)

Meine Oma sagte ja auch schon immer : Kopf kalt, Füße warm hält den besten Doktor arm. Punkt! 

Fährt wer von euch moin Köln-Schuld-Frechen ?
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2008)

Morgen ist http://www.bergrace.nl/offtheroad/


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. März 2008)

und jetzt sind alle Räder im A....!

das war die reine Schlamm- und Sandorgie und in Windeck schien die Sonne... 

Aber das Essen danach


----------



## Postmann (31. März 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> regelmäßig Küssen (stärkt das Immunsystem da fremde Bakterien aufgenommen werden und Antikörper gebildet)


 
Das sag ich meiner Frau auch immer, aber sie ist da anderer Meinung!!     (so sind Frauen halt!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LunaLuX (31. März 2008)

Morgen

Tja das Wetter und Strecke in Rozendaal hatte es in sich 

Hier mal eine Kostprobe




Gruß
Jörg


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Aber das Essen danach


 
   


Na ja, immerhin eine gute Trainingseinheit. 
Und du bist ja auch 2. Sen1, ich 17. Sen1, das ist doch noch OK.

P.S. Mein neues Bike ist da.


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na ja, immerhin eine gute Trainingseinheit.
> Und du bist ja auch 2. Sen1, ich 17. Sen1, das ist doch noch OK.
> 
> P.S. Mein neues Bike ist da.



2 Scheibenschrott 

Jeder weiß, dass ich nur 2. bin


----------



## ultra2 (31. März 2008)

Apropos 2. Platz...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum zweiten Platz im regionalen Ranking


----------



## Vizepräsident (1. April 2008)

Wie der Bonne ist nur zweiter geworden und ihr seid nur 2. im Ranking.
Mannomann das gibts ja gar nicht, die Welt steht kopf.
 
@Bonne: Wodran hats gelegen?

2. und 17. von wievielen Startern?

gruß

Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2008)

@ Manfred(2danger). 
Kommst du Samstag ????? 
Ich hoffe ja wohl doch !!!! 

@ Vize. Es waren ca 55 Sen1 am Start.
Du bist noch nicht für meine Tour am Samstag gemeldet 

@ Team III. Glückwunsch, gegen euch kann man auch verlieren. Samstag werde ich auch besonders euch Touren Ihr dürft dann am Ende auch als Erste Bestellen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2008)

@ Postmann. Guck mal deine E-Mails, Danke.


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. April 2008)

Der Sand, der Schlamm, die fast 3-stündige Autofahrt, der Regen, die Kälte, die Bremsbeläge, die verrecktem Bremsscheiben, die Schaltung und nur zu 0,00000000000000000005 Prozent, dass ich zu schlapp war.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Der Sand, der Schlamm, die fast 3-stündige Autofahrt, der Regen, die Kälte, die Bremsbeläge, die verrecktem Bremsscheiben, die Schaltung und nur zu 0,00000000000000000005 Prozent, dass ich zu schlapp war.


 
Und wir wusten von vornerein das es keine Dusche gibt, deshalb sind wir langsam gefahren. ( um uns nicht ganz so einzusauen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (2. April 2008)

Alles klar 
Für 55 Starter ist 17. doch en gutes Ergebnis und bei den ganzen Defekten noch 2. zu werden verdient Respekt. 

gruß

Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)




----------



## Bonnekessel (2. April 2008)

wasist denn dass für eine Kurbel?


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> wasist denn dass für eine Kurbel?


 

FSA K-Force Light 750 gr. mit Ceramic Lager


----------



## Vizepräsident (2. April 2008)

Was sind denn das für Laufräder?


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)

Fulcrum Red Metall Zero, 
kommen aus dem Hause Campagnolo, fast baugleich Mavic SLR.
Bis auf die Schnellspanner Perfekt, 1600 gr.

Die Bremsen sehen auf dem Foto aus wie die Red Louise, sind aber FOCUS MARTAS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (2. April 2008)

Nicht schlecht 
Gesamtgewicht vom bike?


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)

Mit Pedale, Hörner und Flaschenhalter 9,87 Kg


----------



## Vizepräsident (2. April 2008)

Gutes Gewicht, weisst du wie schwer deine Kurbel ist?
Bei meinem bike hab ich nur noch Einsparpotenzial bei der Kurbel (das FRM nicht das bergamont ).


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)

Laut FSA ( meist nicht ganz war ) 750 gr mit Lager, also sagen wir mal ca unter 800 gr. 
Sind aber auch Sche.. teuer.


----------



## Beach90 (2. April 2008)

Hübsches Bike , Viel Spass damit 

Ist das eine 100 mm Gabel? Die Tauchrohre machen einen längeren Eindruck als 80 mm. Ist das ne Alu Sattelstütze?
Ich hoffe , wir kriegen dein Bike mal zu sehen beim großen Treffen 
Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hübsches Bike , Viel Spass damit
> 
> Ist das eine 100 mm Gabel? Die Tauchrohre machen einen längeren Eindruck als 80 mm. Ist das ne Alu Sattelstütze?
> Ich hoffe , wir kriegen dein Bike mal zu sehen beim großen Treffen
> Max


Natürlich , bist du denn schon Gesundheitlich besser drauf ? Könntest mir Samstag helfen.
Stütze Carbon.
Gabel 100, wollte ich auch so, sie wird selten offen sein, und wenn dann richtig.


----------



## Postmann (3. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

treffen wir uns auch in Eitorf oder fahren wir gemeinsam hin??

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2008)

Wirkte am Foto nur wie ne Alustüze. Mit der 100 mm gibts ja mächtig Dampf Berg ab 
Meine Erkältung ist weitgehend weg. Saß auch endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike. Freue mich schon auf Samstag und werde auch sicher kommen.

Hatte auch vor, mit dem Bike nach Eitorf zu fahren. Wenn schon Touren, dann auch Richtig 
Max


----------



## KGBKamikaze (3. April 2008)

Patrick B. meinte du planst 5 Stunden für die Tour ein? Wie viel km sollen es ungefähr werden? Fahre mich glaub ich erstmal wieder ein paar Monate ein  


Gruß


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> treffen wir uns auch in Eitorf oder fahren wir gemeinsam hin??
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke mal das Max und ich durchs Siegtal nach Eitorf fahren, kannst dann ab Herchen in unseren Windschatten gehen .

@ KGB.  Die länge der Tour wird sich vom Wetter her anpassen, maximal wirds nicht mehr als 50 km, bei einer soooooooo großen Gruppe ( Peleton ), kommst du kaum voran. Und die Route wird sehr technisch sein, geh mal von einem 12er Schnitt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. April 2008)

Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil 
Das große Treffen

Edit @ KGb : Einen 12er Schnitt schafft auch ein 11er ( Sry für das flache Wortspiel  )


----------



## Postmann (4. April 2008)

OK, wenn ich mit durch's Siegtal rolle steh ich so 10:45 unter der Bahnbrücke (da ist es Regen geschützt!!) in Herchen Bahnhof ansonsten fahr ich durch den Wald direkt nach Eitorf runter und bin um 11:15 am Bhf in Eitorf.

P.S. Freu mich schon auf das Bierchen im Biergarten am nachmittag


----------



## Beach90 (4. April 2008)

Wann sollen wir denn losfahren,Pierre? Marcel kommt ja sicher auch mit 
10.30 an der Bushaltestelle reicht ,wenn wir über Geressen fahren


----------



## KGBKamikaze (4. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil
> Das große Treffen
> 
> Edit @ KGb : Einen 12er Schnitt schafft auch ein 11er ( Sry für das flache Wortspiel  )



Ja, hab ich dann auch gesehen 

Für solche Wortspiele bist du ja bekannt. Ich brauch einen neuen Schaltzug, Umwerfer, Steuersatz. Meinste ich soll da eher mal zum Dirk als zum Höffer fahren?

lg


----------



## Vizepräsident (4. April 2008)

Ganz klar zum Dirk! Der einzige der wirklich professionell arbeitet und das zum fairen Preis! Würd mein bike niemand anderes mehr anvertrauen.

gruß

Vize


----------



## Beach90 (4. April 2008)

Muaaaahhh unglaublich. Habe heute den Brückenchen bzw. Kalkahüttentrail erstmals gefunden und gefahren. Super trail  
Hoffentlich bleibt er ein Geheimtipp


----------



## skandinavia (4. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich für Samstag abgemeldet. Die Wetterprognose ist ja eher bescheiden. Da Eitorf nicht gerade der Nachbarort von Bochum ist, möchte ich mir das viele Pendeln für eine Schlechtwettertour ersparen. Schade, denn ich hatte mich eigentlich auf eine Tour in netter Runde gefreut.


----------



## bernhardwalter (5. April 2008)

@ all,
schade mit dem Wetter bin nun leider auch raus.
Allen anderen die fahren viel Spass bei der Runde


----------



## Aushilfsfahrer (5. April 2008)

@ all 

Ich bin auch raus. Alles sehr sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (5. April 2008)

Ich möchte mich nicht abmelden ,aber da ich mich nicht so fit fühle ,werde ich mit dem zug nach eitorf fahren 
bis gleich
max


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. April 2008)

... und ich sitze im warmen und gebe Autogramme 

Würde lieber mitfahren.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. April 2008)

heute wieder nur schlamm....

da mlchte ich wieder Motorad fahren:http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2863217/moto_gp


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. April 2008)

@Pierre

Hi, habe gesehen du bist auch beim Schinderhannes...wollen wir wieder gemeinsam fahren? (ich meine anreisen, nicht das Rennen   )


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2008)

Ich bin wieder da .


Zum Schinderhannes fahre ich wahrscheinlich von Bonn aus hin, nicht war 2Dangerbiker ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2008)

Sonntag ist Raceday ! 

*Eifel Mosel Cup*


*@ Manfred K. *Gibts was neues wegen 24 Std. Rennen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2008)




----------



## deerk (12. April 2008)

moin männer checkt mal in der neuen bike die "Bike-Supertrails Nr 4" auf seite 236  hab mir so gedacht die bilder kennste doch ... tja Heilbrunnenweg, Burg in Windeck und Wasserfall in Schladern ....  jetzt sind wir nicht mehr sicher auf "unseren Trails  

ride on 
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. April 2008)

*WER WAR DAS !!!*    
Der Heilbrunnen ist zwar schon Weltbekannt, aber der Wassserfall  .
Ob jetzt mehr Biker hier unterwegs sein werden lass ich mal so dahin gestellt.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was der Bürgerverein von Herchen dazu sagt ? 

Dirk, außer Heilbrunnen und Wasserfall noch mehr ??

Und Demnächst, Vorschau 
Teil 5. Trails-Rund um Hamm


----------



## Beach90 (12. April 2008)

Also entweder werden die Trails jetzt dicht gemacht ,oder sie werden ausgefahren zur Waldautobahn.
Hatte doch schonmal erzählt ,dass ich ein Bike Büsschen in Windeck gesehn hatte.

Die Trails sind der Bike deshalb bekannt ,weil der zuständige Redakteur selbst ein Windecker ist.

Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Die Trails sind der Bike deshalb bekannt ,weil der zuständige Redakteur selbst ein Windecker ist.
> 
> Max


 
Hab ich mir schon gedacht und du kennst ihn sogar gut. 

Sperren, Autobahn, ne glaub ich nicht, 
seht das alles nicht so eng, es kommen jetzt nicht Busse voll mit Bikern vorbei.
*Und die, die kommen: Verhaltet euch so wie auf euern Eigenen Trails, und möglichst keine Bremsspurren. Danke.*

Und jetzt raus, Biken, bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. April 2008)

Wer liest denn schon die Bike  

Bonne

Pierre ich möchte um 10.15 zum Start meiner U 15 in Bekond  sein.

D.h du musst um 8.45 bei mir sein und dann 180!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. April 2008)

OK, kein Problem.
Fährst du gleich noch was*, @ Deerk *oder ihr ??


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. April 2008)

Nee alleine so 70 Minuten

Dann Kindernachmittag


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. April 2008)

Unser Dirk wird heute 30! 

Glüchwunsch

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. April 2008)

Willkommen in der Ü30.  

Alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (12. April 2008)

Sooo jung bist du noch? Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Gruß Micha


----------



## Beach90 (12. April 2008)

Happy Birthday Dirk 
Viel Glück morgen an die Racefraktion


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Happy Birthday Dirk
> Viel Glück morgen an die Racefraktion



Danke


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2008)

Und es war mal wieder ein Schlammrennen , aber das sind wir ja jetzt gewohnt.  
*EIFEL MOSEL CUP* wie gewohnt, 
Tolle leute, Super Strecke, warme Duschen,lecker Wurst usw.
Bonnes AG dominierte alles !! 
Bonne auch (1. S1 gesamt 2.) 
Und ich kann mit einem 9. Platz S1 leben (gesamt 18. von 120-130)


----------



## Vizepräsident (13. April 2008)

Danke für die Infos!
Und Gratulation zum 25. Sieg in Folge


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2008)




----------



## 2dangerbiker (14. April 2008)

Morgen Pierre,

habe mich leider mit den Termin Betzdorf vertan. ER ist doch leider Sonntag.
Und zwei Rennen (Serien) opfern für Mainz, bin nicht mehr ganz so begeistert.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. April 2008)

Hat sich eh erledigt, siehe deine Post vom Kalli.


Weltcupteilnahme in Houffalize werde ich dieses auch streichen , der Aufwand und die Kosten bei diesem Wetter lohnen nicht, 3 Tage im Zelt muß so auch nicht sein ,
es ist sehr schade die Strecke und die Zuschauer dort sind Einzigartig. 
ich starte dafür beim Kellerwald Marathon.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. April 2008)

Manfred war natürlich auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (15. April 2008)

deerk schrieb:


> moin männer checkt mal in der neuen bike die "Bike-Supertrails Nr 4" auf seite 236  hab mir so gedacht die bilder kennste doch ... tja Heilbrunnenweg, Burg in Windeck und Wasserfall in Schladern ....  jetzt sind wir nicht mehr sicher auf "unseren Trails
> 
> ride on
> D.



Ach, deswegen habe ich die Typen mit dem Bike-Bus-Shuttle unterhalb der Burg Windeck gesehen... 

Ich habe mich schon gewundert, was sie dort machen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. April 2008)

Die BIKE liest zum Glück keiner, nur die, die sich ein überteueretes Bike aufschwätzen lassen wollen.
Biker lesen Bike Sport News !!!!

Aber wie schon gesagt:
Das wird keine Völkerwanderung geben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. April 2008)

*@ Bon**ne.* Laut Marco Polo Routenplan, über Wetzlar 196 km 2.40 Std Fahrtzeit, über Bad Berleburg 165 km aber weit über 3 Std. 
Um 8.30 Uhr wird die Startnummerausgabe geschlossen, das heißt ca. 5.55 Uhr Abfahrt.
Hast du schon Überwiesen, oder vor Ort.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. April 2008)

ich habe überwiesen

meine navy sagt 155 km!

das sind knapp über 2 h morgens müssen wir die radarfallen fürchten

nachmittags die rentner  

6.15 passt pünktliche abfahrt!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ich habe überwiesen


Hab ich auch.

6.15 ist OK. Bis heute Nachmittag. 
Ich glaub wir brauchen Sonnencreme


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2008)

http://www.bild.de/BILD/sport/mehr-...a-kupfernagel/heiss-in-latex,geo=4292748.html

Wir von Focus sind schon die ..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
besteht ne mitfahrgelegenheit nach Schotten für mich? 

Grüße


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2008)

Ich fahr zum Schinderhannes. 
Bonne nach Solingen. NRW Cup
Marcel, ich denke mal garnichts von allem. 

Man könnte auch zur CC EM nach St.Wendel 


?????


----------



## Beach90 (17. April 2008)

Wäre auch mal interessant, allerdings finde ich Schotten von der Stimmung und Organisation einfach toll.
Schinderhannes ist ehr klein,oder ?
max


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Wäre auch mal interessant, allerdings finde ich Schotten von der Stimmung und Organisation einfach toll.
> Schinderhannes ist ehr klein,oder ?
> max



Hallo Max,

zum Schinderhannes hätte ich noch ein Plätzchen im Auto...


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Schinderhannes ist ehr klein,oder ?
> max


 
Vom drumherum ja, bei den Teilnehmern habe sie fast gleichgezogen.
Die Strecke ist besser, wenig Autobahn, viele Trails. Und es ist nicht ganz so weit wie Schotten.


----------



## Beach90 (18. April 2008)

Okay..wenn nochn Plätzchen frei ist ,würde ich das gern in Anspruch nehmen 
Danke


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Okay..wenn nochn Plätzchen frei ist ,würde ich das gern in Anspruch nehmen
> Danke




und...gebucht!


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Okay..wenn nochn Plätzchen frei ist ,würde ich das gern in Anspruch nehmen
> Danke


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2008)

Der Siegberg Trail zwischen Dreisel und Dattenfeld ist gesperrt worden.
Ich weis noch nicht genau warum, entweder wird der Weg wie angekündigt dem Erdboden gleich gemacht ( nach jeder Instandsetzung wird der Weg von irgendwelchen *VOLLIDIOTEN *zerstört   )
Oder der Bürgerverein versucht es nochmals den Weg in Ordnung zuhalten,
Hierbei würde ich mich mitanbieten, ich hoffe ein Teil von euch auch.
Ich bin eben trotz der Absperrung durch gefahren, falls mal jemand dort jemanden antrifft, Ruhig bleiben. Erklärt unser Interresse.
*Wir* fahren eigentlich ja auch ohne Bremsspuren und Räumen auch mal auf,usw   
Ich hoffe ihr wißt worauf ich hinaus will. Danke


----------



## Xexano (20. April 2008)

@flämischer löwe: Echt? Das ist jetzt aber echt schade! 

Warum kontaktierst Du dich nicht mal beim Bürgerverein und fragst dort nach? (Per Telefon o.ä.)

Klar würde ich mich natürlich als "freiwilliger Helfer" für die Local Trails mitanbieten. Falls sich das von meiner Zeit her einrichten lässt.

Wenn es also News gibt, würde ich mich über eine PM freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. April 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Diese Woche bin ich nicht zuhause, aber ich werde da noch was in die Wege leiten, auch mit der Gefahr das ich später alleine da stehe.
> 
> *RACE NEWS :*
> Kellerwald Marathon
> ...


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Diese Woche bin ich nicht zuhause, aber ich werde da noch was in die Wege leiten, auch mit der Gefahr das ich später alleine da stehe.
> 
> *RACE NEWS :*
> Kellerwald Marathon
> ...





Ergebnislisten schon online?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. April 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ergebnislisten schon online?


 
Ja, seid jetzt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich spinne!  Was war ich schlecht heute . Gerade mal 30 Sekunden vor Michi S..  Da stimmt doch was nicht.  Hoffentlich geht es nächste Woche wieder besser. 

Gruß Bonne


----------



## 2dangerbiker (20. April 2008)

Was war los Bonne?
War heute mit Carlo in Mayen Biken, schöne Runde, viele Trails 51Km 1610hm laut HAC4). Das müssen wir mal mit mehreren wiederholen.
Sonntag sieht man sich wieder.
Gruß
Manfred


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, seid jetzt.



Danke, schon gesehen.


----------



## Postmann (21. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Siegberg Trail zwischen Dreisel und Dattenfeld ist gesperrt worden.
> Ich weis noch nicht genau warum, entweder wird der Weg wie angekündigt dem Erdboden gleich gemacht ( nach jeder Instandsetzung wird der Weg von irgendwelchen *VOLLIDIOTEN *zerstört   )
> Oder der Bürgerverein versucht es nochmals den Weg in Ordnung zuhalten,
> Hierbei würde ich mich mitanbieten, ich hoffe ein Teil von euch auch.
> ...


 
Ich bin am Sonntag bis an die Absperrung gefahren un dda kamen 2 Männer vom Bürgerverein und meinten, es wäre gesperrt, da die Brücken renoviert werden!

Aber danach ist der Weg wieder frei. Wobei ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass MTB den Weg häufig wie Rowdies befahren würden udn wir uns doch bitte benehmen sollen!

Hier ist auch ein großer Bericht dazu:  http://www.dattenfeld-online.de/hauptteil_index.html

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2008)

@ Micha,

bist Du mir Sa. im Jabachtal entgegen gekommen?


----------



## Postmann (21. April 2008)

Nein, dann hätte ich angehalten!  

Ich hab Samstag den Garten zu Haus auf Fordermann gebracht.

Aber was machst Du im Jabachtal? Das ist doch in Lohmar, oder?

P.S. Hat es übrigens mit der Anmeldung für Sundern geklappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Wobei ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass MTB den Weg häufig wie Rowdies befahren würden



Das stimmt leider. Samstag durfte ich das wieder live erleben (von der anderen Siegseite aus)


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Nein, dann hätte ich angehalten!
> 
> Ich hab Samstag den Garten zu Haus auf Fordermann gebracht.
> 
> ...



Rennvorbereitung bei extremen Wetterbedingungen, ..... wie immer (Großes Treffen, KFL, ...)   

Ja, Sundern klappt. Hoffe wir seh'n uns.
Halt mal nach unserem Tandem Ausschau  


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Postmann (22. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wer fährt von Euch denn noch am Samstag nach Sundern zum Marathon?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag bis an die Absperrung gefahren un dda kamen 2 Männer vom Bürgerverein und meinten, es wäre gesperrt, da die Brücken renoviert werden!
> 
> Aber danach ist der Weg wieder frei. Wobei ich darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass MTB den Weg häufig wie Rowdies befahren würden udn wir uns doch bitte benehmen sollen!
> 
> ...



Ich denke wir sollten da mithelfen und/oder zumindest eine Geldspende organisieren. Was haltet ihr davon? Wenn ich jemand sehe, da sich an den neuen Brücken zu schaffen macht, braucht der nicht mehr angezeigt zu werden, sondern es gibt direkt ein Flussbestattung! 

:ueroll:


----------



## Postmann (23. April 2008)

Ich bin dabei!!

Sowohl bei der Hilfe (Arbeit oder Spende) als auch ber der "Bestrafung"!   

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Beach90 (23. April 2008)

Könnte die Hilfe meiner Hände spenden ...

(...auch dir Delgado)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (23. April 2008)

Delgado???


----------



## Delgado (24. April 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Könnte die Hilfe meiner Hände spenden ...
> 
> (...auch dir Delgado)




Hatte mich auch schon gewundert, dass Du mir so brav aus der Hand frisst   

Hab ich Disch also endlich so weit ......


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. April 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten da mithelfen und/oder zumindest eine Geldspende organisieren. Was haltet ihr davon? Wenn ich jemand sehe, da sich an den neuen Brücken zu schaffen macht, braucht der nicht mehr angezeigt zu werden, sondern es gibt direkt ein Flussbestattung!
> 
> :ueroll:


 
So soll es sein.  
Ich nehme Kontakt mit dem Bürgerverein auf.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. April 2008)

*@* *Postmann.*
Gels gibts nur als Orange und Cola. Cola habe ich noch einige hier oder willst du Pulver ??
Kann gerne was Bestellen, ich brauch auch noch einiges.

Viel Glück in Sundern, die Strecke ist mir zulangweilig, ich bin letztes Jahr dort fast einen 30ger Schnitt gefahren, nur Autobahn. 

Ich fahre Sonntag *Eifel Mosel Cup *


----------



## Postmann (25. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@* *Postmann.*
> Gels gibts nur als Orange und Cola. Cola habe ich noch einige hier oder willst du Pulver ??
> Kann gerne was Bestellen, ich brauch auch noch einiges.


Ja, ich meinte auch Orange!   Pulver hab ich noch ne Menge, aber Gels sind alle. Wenn Du bestelltst würde ich 10 nehmen.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Viel Glück in Sundern, die Strecke ist mir zulangweilig, ich bin letztes Jahr dort fast einen 30ger Schnitt gefahren, nur Autobahn.


Danke! Aber genau weil es Autobahnen sind ist es für mich besser, denn mit der Technik hapert es ja noch    

Viel Glück beim EWC!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. April 2008)

10 Orange. OK Wird gemacht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. April 2008)

Wünsche allen Racern ein erfolgreiches Wochenende Bei dem Wetter kann ja nicht viel schief gehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. April 2008)

*Danke.*
Und ich hoffe das du bald wieder Fit wirst. 

Meine Form diese Woche ??? Ich war wieder die ganze Woche unterwegs kein Training. 

*Aber, *ich habe ja* schnelles Bike.   *


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. April 2008)

*Ich hab dicke Beine !!!!*

Ist aber gut gelaufen , Bonne 1. und ich zwischen 5. und 8. 
Ergebnisse sind noch nicht Online.
Super Strecke , gesamt 26 Km und ca 900 Hm, meine Zeit war 1.15 Std.
*EMC lebt, wieder 200 Starter !!!*


----------



## Vizepräsident (28. April 2008)

Boah hab ich dicke Beine

Sonntag sind wir so en lockeren dreißiger Schnitt gefahren 1500 Hm und  80 km aber nur Trails.
Wir sind schon hart 

Gruß

Vize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Boah hab ich dicke Beine
> 
> Sonntag sind wir so en lockeren dreißiger Schnitt gefahren 1500 Hm und 80 km aber nur Trails.
> Wir sind schon hart
> ...


 
Jaja, als PC Spiel.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. April 2008)

*@ Postmann.*
Wie wars in Sundern. Wir warten auf eindrücke.


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. April 2008)

Luca ist jetzt auch bei den Weißkitteln! Krankenhaus AK!

Wohl "nur" Schürf und Prellungen ...

Abflug mit 40 km/h ins Schotterbett 

Einziger Wermutstrophen ...es ist nicht bei der AG passiert, sodass ich wohl keine Formulare ausfüllen muss 

aber ... danach ...hm muss wohl zum dritten Mal meinem Chef erklären, das da ein Schüler vom Rad gefallen ist und ...

GUTE BESSERUNG

Bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (30. April 2008)

Gute Besserung Luca!

Einen Sturz mit mehr oder weniger schlimmen Folgen hat wohl jeder von uns mal erlebt. Gehört eben dazu!

gruß

Vize

  Heut gehts endlich an den Gardasee


----------



## 2dangerbiker (30. April 2008)

Kopf hoch Luca!
Kann passieren, frag den flämmischen Löwe.
Gute Besserung

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. April 2008)

*DANKE MANFRED. *
Gute Besserung Luca.

*Allen Gardasee Reisenden.*

Viel Spaß, tolles Wetter, heiße Pizza und kaltes Weizen.
Laßt es krachen auf den Trails.


----------



## Vizepräsident (30. April 2008)

Danke! Wetter kann man nur hoffen dass es wie im letzten Jahr wird!

gruß

Vize


----------



## Postmann (2. Mai 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Postmann.*
> Wie wars in Sundern. Wir warten auf eindrücke.


 
Es war so, dass ich wohl nächstes Jahr nicht mehr hinfahren werde!

Zum einen hat mich mal wieder dar Start genervt! Bin die Kurzstrecke gefahren und hatte dadurch ca. 1200 Starter vor mir. Nach den Startschuß hat es exakt 3:36 min gedauert bis ich losfahren konnte!!! 
Und dann halt fast nur Waldautobahnen bis auf die letzten ca. 5km.

Zum Verlauf, ich bin was langsamer angegangen und wollte später aufholen, doch habe zu spät Gas gegeben und dann 10km vor Schluß (bei der Abfahrt den Skihang hinunter) hab ich eine Kontaktlinse verloren und bin die letzten 10km (natürlich fast nur bergab und die einizgen Trails der Strecke) mit nur einem Auge gefahren. 

Als ich im Ziel ankam war ich 14 min langsamer las letztes Jahr und absolut fit, da ich halt nicht so Gas geben konnte mit nur einer Linse!!!  

Jetzt werde ich heute mal losziehen und mir eine neue Radbrille zulegen, denn bei meiner jetzigen hatte ich öfter das Problem mit der Linse, da einfach zu viel Wind an der brille vorbei geht.

Mal sehen wie es in einer Woche in Betzdorf läuft!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2008)

Heute wars nichts !!!
Beim Start voll Blockiert geworden und auf dieser Autobahnstrecke dann keine Gruppe mehr abbekommen.
Aber trotzdem 11. , nächste Woche muß das besser sein.

Bonne wie wars am Garda. ??  Auch Sonnig wie bei uns ?   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Racer,
fährt jemand SA nach Betzdorf Strecke schauen, Almdownhill, etc.? 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Beach90 (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
werde am Samstag in heimischen Gebieten vorbelasten. Die Strecke wurde gekürtzt, ist aber wesentlich interessanter bekommen. 
Weiss nicht in wie weit es sich schon rumgesprochen hat ,aber ich werde diese Saison kein Lizenzfahrer mehr sein.
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Mai 2008)

habe ich heute in der Bild gelesen.

Die Strecke ist besser als vorher, wobei mir der Wurzelanstieg zu steil ist.

Da hängen mich die die 60 kg Flöhe locker ab.

Also bis Sonntag

Ich denke da sind am Ende über 400 Biker!!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Mai 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> habe ich heute in der Bild gelesen.
> 
> 
> Ich denke da sind am Ende über 400 Biker!!!!



Was stand (außer der n***ten Frau) in der Bild???



P.S. n***ten = netten, nur dass das hier keiner verwechselt


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Mai 2008)

http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de/frame.html
Den Film zur Strecke anklicken. aumen:


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2008)

Hallo , gibt es eventuell eine Rückfahrtgelegenheit vom Schinnderhannes für mich.
Meine Frau muß am Sonntag meinen Schwiegervater ins Krankenhaus fahren daher habe ich kein Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2008)

Hi Pierre,

ich hätte noch ein paar Plätze für dich


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2008)

OK dann fahr ich mit dir Heim.
DANKE


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2008)

geht klar. Bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2008)

Schön war es heute, und Erfolgreich !

Irgendwie kam ich mir heute vor wie ein Wasserträger (Max)oder ein Tempoanfahrer (Delgado).  .

Ne, quatsch lief echt gut Gesamt 11. von über 300 und AK 0-35 Jahre 6. .
@Anfaenger. Danke nochmals fürs mitnehmen.

Man sieht sich in B.Gladbach.


----------



## Beach90 (18. Mai 2008)

Ja nochmal ein offizielles Danke für die Flasche ,wäre sonst echt verreckt.
Mir hats gefallen ,doch nächstes Jahr werde ich lieber wieder in Schotten starten.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Mai 2008)

Ja war ein tolles Event! Am Start war es zwar etwas kalt (10 Grad und nur Sommersachen mit  ) aber nach 15 min hatte man sich daran gewöhnt. Nur die Getränke zu Kneipenpreisen fand ich nicht so gut, aber irgendwie muss ja auch Geld reinkommen.

@Löwe: gern geschehen 

@Max: dein Benutzerbild ist jetzt wohl überholt


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Am Start war es zwar etwas kalt (10 Grad und nur Sommersachen mit  ) aber nach 15 min hatte man sich daran gewöhnt.


 
Dann mußt Du die Startrunde so fahren wie ich, dann ist Dir auch nicht kalt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Mai 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann mußt Du die Startrunde so fahren wie ich, dann ist Dir auch nicht kalt




Wenn ich das so wie Du machen würde, erfinden die anderen glatt noch die Lichthupe und den Blinker links am Bike


----------



## 2dangerbiker (19. Mai 2008)

Wir sind aber sehr gemütlich losgefahren.


----------



## Delgado (19. Mai 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Max: dein Benutzerbild ist jetzt wohl überholt



Hätte da ein Neues ..... :





Süß ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wir sind aber sehr gemütlich losgefahren.



So? Warte mal auf Eure Startbilder, wer da steht und das besser beurteilen kann als Ihr


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wir sind aber sehr gemütlich losgefahren.


Was soll das denn heißen ????
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einführungs-Runde, nicht Sprintwertung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Mai 2008)

@ Manfred. Wie war das mit meinem Tempo, du siehst schwer angesträngt aus um mitzuhalten.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (21. Mai 2008)

Schlechte Auflösung, ich bin total relaxt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Mai 2008)

Es ist so weit werde am samstag in bergich gladbach sein  jedoch nur um euch anzufeuern  hoffe das ich in altenkirchen wieder mit einsteigen kann also bis samstag


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Mai 2008)

freue mich dich wieder zu sehen

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (23. Mai 2008)

Na Ihrs,

kann mir mal wer sagen wo in Bergisch Gladbach ich hin muss? Kann keine Anfahrsbeschreibung finden 

freu mich auf Morgen.. viel Glück euch allen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Na Ihrs,
> 
> kann mir mal wer sagen wo in Bergisch Gladbach ich hin muss? Kann keine Anfahrsbeschreibung finden
> 
> freu mich auf Morgen.. viel Glück euch allen



www.x-hardt.de/frames/anfahrt.html -> Die Anfahrt.

oder map24.de den Rübezahlwald 5 in Berg.Gladbach eingeben.

Bis morgen, Manni


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Mai 2008)

Morgen ist nur Vorbereitung für Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2008)

Hat der Meik mich nicht gut getroffen ??

Tolle Veranstaltung, ich bin mit mir selbst aber nich zufrieden.
Morgen läufts hoffentlich besser.


----------



## joscho (24. Mai 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Tolle Veranstaltung, ich bin mit mir selbst aber nich zufrieden.
> Morgen läufts hoffentlich besser.



Na ja, bei dem ganzen unnützen Zeug was Du mit Dir herumschleppst  Must Du so machen wie dieser Herr


----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hat der Meik mich nicht gut getroffen ??
> 
> Tolle Veranstaltung, ich bin mit mir selbst aber nich zufrieden.
> Morgen läufts hoffentlich besser.



Wir sind zufrieden miit Dir  





Ist jetzt leider kein Foto in Aktion von Dir aber immerhin bist Du mit drauf  
viel Erfolg für Dich morgen  

Gruß
Renate


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Mai 2008)

Heute gings besser, trotz Margenprobleme von Gestern.
4. ca 50 sec zu Platz 2-3.
Aber nach Pracht mache ich erstmal Pause, Akku ist leer.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch ein schönes WE.


----------



## joscho (25. Mai 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Heute gings besser, trotz Margenprobleme von Gestern.
> 4. ca 50 sec zu Platz 2-3.



Glückwunsch 



> Aber nach Pracht mache ich erstmal Pause, Akku ist leer.


Ist man eigentlich nach so einem Rennen wie gestern am nächsten Tag schon voll regeneriert 



> Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch ein schönes WE.


Danke, kann nicht klagen - habe ja heute nur gefaulenzt


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist man eigentlich nach so einem Rennen wie gestern am nächsten Tag schon voll regeneriert


Hängt vom Trainingstand ab, und die Zeit zwischen den Rennen ( Essen, Schlafen , Trinken usw.)
Ist halt wie ein Etappen Rennen. 
Nach dem Rennen in Pracht braucht man sich aber nichts mehr Vornehmen, die Strecke saugt einen ganz aus  

Heute in Rhens waren es auch nur 35 km 800 HM. In 1.21 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. Mai 2008)

Werde wahrscheinlich in Pracht nicht fahren. 

Meine Prellung schmerzt noch immer und wenn ich fahre werden die Schmerzen wieder schlimmer. Und die Strecke ist für meinen Rippen zur Zeit zu hart. Ich kann zur Zeit sowieso nur hinterherfahren, habe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr richtig trainiert. 
Werde mal mit Sonja sprechen ob wir zum kucken vorbei kommen.
Wünsche alle die fahren viel Spaß und vor allen keine Stürze.

Gruß
Manfred

P.S. will hoffen dass ich in Willingen wieder schmerzfrei bin und starten kann.


----------



## Delgado (29. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich in Pracht nicht fahren.
> 
> Meine Prellung schmerzt noch immer und wenn ich fahre werden die Schmerzen wieder schlimmer. Und die Strecke ist für meinen Rippen zur Zeit zu hart. Ich kann zur Zeit sowieso nur hinterherfahren, habe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr richtig trainiert.
> Werde mal mit Sonja sprechen ob wir zum kucken vorbei kommen.
> ...




Hallo Manfred,

wo hast Du Dich denn prellen lassen? In Berg. Gladbach?

Gruß & schnelle Genesung

Micha


PS: Fahr doch Sonntag mit! Ich wollte wg. Magen Darm Virus in GL auch nicht starten. Hab mich aber überreden lassen ...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. Mai 2008)

Bin in Berg. Gladbach mit Prellung gefahren. Die Strecke war ja nicht sehr hart, hatte nur leichte Probleme mit dem Atmen. Aber die Strecke in Pracht ist keine Waldautobahn,...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich in Pracht nicht fahren.
> 
> Meine Prellung schmerzt noch immer und wenn ich fahre werden die Schmerzen wieder schlimmer. Und die Strecke ist für meinen Rippen zur Zeit zu hart. Ich kann zur Zeit sowieso nur hinterherfahren, habe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr richtig trainiert.
> Werde mal mit Sonja sprechen ob wir zum kucken vorbei kommen.
> ...




Finde ich sehr schade  wo ich Dich schon in BG auf das Podest gewünscht hatte...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Werde wahrscheinlich in Pracht nicht fahren.
> 
> Meine Prellung schmerzt noch immer und wenn ich fahre werden die Schmerzen wieder schlimmer. Und die Strecke ist für meinen Rippen zur Zeit zu hart. Ich kann zur Zeit sowieso nur hinterherfahren, habe schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr richtig trainiert.
> Werde mal mit Sonja sprechen ob wir zum kucken vorbei kommen.
> ...



Na dann gute Besserung. Schade
Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2008)

Kein Training ! Was soll ich den sagen ? Mein Rad hängt seit B. Glad. in der Garage, sogar noch ungeputzt .
Ich wollte diese Woche ja ruhig machen, aber auch nicht so.

Samstag bin ich auch für die Firma unterwegs.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (29. Mai 2008)

Seit Bergisch Gladbach? 
Bist du in Rhens zu Fuß gelaufen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Mai 2008)

Stell dir mal vor ich hätte ein Rad gehabt  .
Aber seid dem 0 km.


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Mai 2008)

Daniela hilft mir Super!!!

Danke


Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs, 
bin jetzt Umgezogen nach Altwindeck. Darum konnte ich leider noch nicht nach Pracht trainieren und die Strecke ansehn... hat sich was geändert?

Lg und bis moin
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2008)

Akutelle Nachrichten für Sonntag (vom 31.05.08 - 14:43):
Startzeitenänderung!!! bei den U 11 und U 13 HOBBY-FahrerInnen:

Ihr startet erst um 11:30

Der Grund für diese Entscheidung: Die hohen Starterzahlen (mehr als 80 Fahrer sind vorangemeldet!), der hohe Singletrailanteil, die sicher aggressive Fahrweise der älteren Biker und leider regnet es heute zwischendurch immer wieder, so dass die Strecke morgen "weich" sein wird.

Daher gebe ich auch andere Rundenzahlen vor:

U 13 Hobby fahren 3 Runden

U 11 fahrern 2 Runden

Die U 15 bleibt beim Start um 11:00 und fährt 4 Runden!

Mein Dank gilt dem Jugendtrainer der Ski und Freizeit (Jörg Meyer), der mich gerade anrief und mich auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht hat. Leider ist die Fahrdauer dann für die jeweiligen Teilnehmer in diesem Rennen kürzer, aber ich finde, dass die Lösung vernünftig ist.

Morgen soll es aber trocken bleiben. Wer selber schauen möchte gibt auf den bekannten Wetterseiten "57577"  für Hamm (Sieg) ein.

Gruß aus den Hauptquartier des Cups

Euer Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (1. Juni 2008)

Na Ihrs,
war ja heute mal wieder schön in Pracht. Strecke war abwechselungsreich und hat mir gut gefallen. Glückwunsch an alle Europameister 

Kann mir wer sagen was so in den nächsten 4 Wochen für Wettkämpfe stattfinden ?
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Juni 2008)

Der Realschultrail ist gestern abend nahezu vernichtet worden!

Ein Megaregensturm hat in den engen Kehren die Wege komplett vernichtet!
Ich stelle heute abend noch Bilder auf der Cup-HP ein.

Der Ohmbach hat Glück gehabt. Wir dann auch!

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juni 2008)

Falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

cu
Manni


----------



## Beach90 (5. Juni 2008)

Ja unwetter war echt heavy , ich denke die Hälfte aller Wege ist wieder mit Bäumen bedekt 

Ich wünsch euch ein erfolgreiches WE
Bin werde das Wochenende über den Nürburgring rocken 
Max


----------



## Delgado (5. Juni 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> .. werde das Wochenende über den Nürburgring rocken
> Max



Abi-Feier?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
> 
> ...


Das WE ist bei mir schon Ausgebucht


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Juni 2008)

Regnet es oder regnet es nicht?

Hier gibt es die Antwort: http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z_ani.htm

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2008)

Die wahl zur xc serie nimmt jetzt richtig Fahrt auf. Jede Stimme zählt. weiter sagen oder mailen. gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Die wahl zur xc serie nimmt jetzt richtig Fahrt auf. Jede Stimme zählt. weiter sagen oder mailen. gruß Bonne




---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=338358


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Die wahl zur xc serie nimmt jetzt richtig Fahrt auf. Jede Stimme zählt. weiter sagen oder mailen. gruß Bonne



Und wo hättest du gerne mein(e) Kreuzchen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576



Für alle Mitfahrer und Interessierten:

die Trails sind immer noch befahrbar, Schutzbleche aber kein Nachteil. Für Samstag ist vormittags Sonne angesagt, nachmittags überwiegend sonnig, aber auch vereinzelt Schauer. Die Temperatur lässt mich lediglich am Tagesordnungspunkt "Biergarten"  zweifeln. 
Sollte sich daran nichts gravierendes ändern, starten wir wie geplant und entscheiden kurzfristig bei Wettersturz oder Bikersturz  die Tour abzukürzen, da von beinahe jeder Stelle eine kurze schnelle Abfahrt ins Siegtal und somit zumindest zum nächsten Bahnhof möglich ist.

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen


----------



## k.m (13. Juni 2008)

@Anfaenger64

Hallo, könntest Du mir als "Fremden" noch ein paar Infos hinsichtlich 
der Tour und Wege geben? Ich war noch nie im Siegtal radfahren.
Gibts z. B. auf der Tour viele Singletrails? Ich habe mal von 
schönen Wegen nahe am Heilbrunnen bei Herchen gehört.

Viele Grüsse,

k.m


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

k.m schrieb:


> @Anfaenger64
> 
> Hallo, könntest Du mir als "Fremden" noch ein paar Infos hinsichtlich
> der Tour und Wege geben? Ich war noch nie im Siegtal radfahren.
> ...




Hallo "Fremder" 

Heilbrunnen (Topspot laut "Bike") ist drin im Programm, bei ausreichender Motivation auch zweimal, am Anfang hin und am Ende zurück. Des weiterem ist der "Dreisel Downhill" der "Wasserfall" und die "Burg" als nette Trails / Downhills dabei. Hinzu noch ein kürzerer ("Tunneltrail"). Das Siegtal selber wird nur (mehrmals) durchquert um in die umliegenden Hügel zu gelangen.

cu
Manni


----------



## k.m (13. Juni 2008)

@Anfaenger64

Hört sich ja sehr gut an! Schutzbleche habe ich auch noch.
Dann melde ich mich einfach mal an und lasse mich überraschen!

Bis morgen!

k.m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

k.m schrieb:


> @Anfaenger64
> 
> Hört sich ja sehr gut an! Schutzbleche habe ich auch noch.
> Dann melde ich mich einfach mal an und lasse mich überraschen!
> ...




Sehr gut! Bis morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Juni 2008)

Vorne und Hinten Nobby mit 2,2 Bar, Schutzblech ? ne nicht nötig.
Die Trails sind frei-keine Bäume.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Vorne und Hinten Nobby mit 2,2 Bar, Schutzblech ? ne nicht nötig.
> Die Trails sind frei-keine Bäume.
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß




Wir wollen ja nur nicht Euren Dreck entführen  
Euch auch viel Erfolg in Willingen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Juni 2008)

Ich bin in Willingen aber nicht zum fahren, trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juni 2008)

Heute morgen scheint bei uns die Sonne, aber ein paar Wolken sind auch unterwegs. Nach einer nächtlichen Schauer sind die Wege nass, aber nicht matschig. Wir sind auf jeden Fall am Treffpunkt.

cu


----------



## k.m (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen bin ich auch wieder zuhause angekommen und möchte
mich für die super Tour bedanken! Nette Leute, schöne Trails, 
tolle Landschaft - ich hatte sehr viel Spass!  

Viele Grüsse,

k.m


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt sind meine Knochen auch wieder sortiert, der Grieche hat sich über die Großbestellung von mir gefreut 

Gegen halb zwölf sind wir zu fünft am Bahnhof Herchen gestartet. Fast alle waren pünktlich, so dass wir zum warmfahren erstmal den Berg zum Gymnasium erklommen . Über die 100m Sprintstrecke und eine Kuhwiese hinauf zum Heilbrunnenweg, wo sich die Mienen der Mitfahrer allmählich wieder aufhellten. 
Dann direkt in den nächsten Anstieg auf den höchsten Punkt der Tour (320m) und zur Belohnung für diese Leistung hat uns der Waldgott einen schmalen Pfad eröffnet. Und weil wir so brav waren , gleich hinter dem Wasserwerk noch einen zweiten 
Weiter ging's durch Dreisel in den Anstieg zum Wasserfall Schladern. Nach der Bezwingung der doch recht feuchten Steinstufen hatten wir tatsächlich den Biergarten erreicht, und prompt stellte sich der kleine Hunger in unseren Weg.
Da aber Elmore's noch nicht auf hatte, beschlossen wir erst einmal zur Burg zu fahren. Eine Steigung hoch, einen Trail runter und schon waren wir da. Nach dem Genuss der feinen Aussicht ging es dann über kleinere Umwege ein zweites Mal nach Dreisel und zum Wasserfall - und natürlich in den zwischenzeitlich geöffneten Biergarten   
Neben einem Baguette, Weizen (Cola, Kakao, Kaffee, etc.) hatte der Wirt auch eine warme Decke, was die Beobachtung der Fischreiher angenehm gestaltete.
Schwer war es wieder auf mein (zwischenzeitlich wieder geflicktes) Rad zu steigen um die letzten Berge zu stürmen. Nach dem Tunneltrail kamen wir wieder am Heilbrunnen an, wo wir uns nochmal alle mit reichlich Heilwasser eindecken konnten (der Bandwurm wirds danken    )
Den Heilbrunnenweg nochmal in die umgekehrte Richtung und dann durch die Serpentine zurück zum Ausgangspunkt machte die Strapazen der viiiiielen hm (über 1000) vergessen. Nach gut 50 km verabschiedeten sich dann alle Richtung Heimat und waren sich einig, dass die wilde Natur in Windeck ein schönes Revier für MTB'ler ist.

Vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer, die auch meine zwischenzeitliche Orientierungslosigkeit  mit Humor genommen haben 

Bis zur nächsten Tour

der Manni


P.S. Bilder folgen, habe keine Lust die Software zu installieren (vielleicht morgen? )


----------



## Beach90 (15. Juni 2008)

Schöne Tour , schöner Bericht 
Danke


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo @all

Max: Danke 
Anbei die versprochenen Bildchen...bin mal gespannt ob ihr was seht und erkennt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/3/4/4/_/large/DSC00009.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/3/4/4/_/large/DSC00010.JPG
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/9/2/3/4/4/_/large/DSC00011.JPG

cu
Manni


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juni 2008)

Erster Lauf zur CX Challenge in Dichtelbach, 55km 1550 HM in 2,36 Std


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Erster Lauf zur CX Challenge in Dichtelbach, 55km 1550 HM in 2,36 Std



Sehe ich das richtig: gaaanz oben? Und auch noch während der Siegerehrung??? (Also nicht nachher nur fürs Foto... ?)

 dann: Glückwunsch


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch Pierre!

Wo issen das? Dichtelbach? Habe ich noch nie gehört.
Gruß Bonne

Was für ne Serie?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Pierre!
> 
> Wo issen das? Dichtelbach? Habe ich noch nie gehört.
> Gruß Bonne
> ...


Bei Rheinböllen, 
CX Challenge ist von X-Sport und Jörg Pauli`s RTV Shop eine Marathon Serie, kam jetzt ganz Kurzfristig zustande.Sollte eigendlich eine CTF sein.
Heizer ,P.Heim, Lucas Alt, W.Pauli und ne menge RCW´ler waren auch da.


----------



## Tazz (16. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Erster Lauf zur CX Challenge in Dichtelbach, 55km 1550 HM in 2,36 Std




Cool der Pierre  

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz *



und Du sagst Du würdest zu viel Arbeiten  .......... ( man braucht auch seinen Ausgleich    )

*Na dann weiter machen*  

Gruß und so


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Juni 2008)

Das neue Logo der AG






Danke Sebi


----------



## XCRacer (17. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Erster Lauf zur CX Challenge in Dichtelbach, 55km 1550 HM in 2,36 Std


Glückwunsch!

Schade, dass man von solchen kleinen Rennen immer erst im Nachhinein erfährt.  
Wäre gerne am WE irgendwas gefahren. Rheingau-MA war mir aber zu weit. 

Gruß René


----------



## Vizepräsident (17. Juni 2008)

An dieser Stelle nochmal: Sebi cooles Design!

Glückwunsch an Pierre! Wir habens dir doch immer gesagt dass du zuviel trainierst, jetzt klappts doch viel besser! Man braucht die Körner beim Rennen 

gruß

Vize


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2008)

@Pierre,

Glückwunsch!

Nachdem ich meinen Trainingsumfang reduziert habe und mehr im Garten arbeite rolleyes: ) läuft's bei mir auch besser  

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Juni 2008)

Mist jetzt wisst ihr mein Erfolgsrezept ....In Wahrheit ist es aber so, dass das Tier in mir im Garten gefangen ist, aber wenn ich dann auf dem Rad sitze kommt es raus!

Delgado denke jetzt nicht wieder an das eine 

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Pierre,
> 
> Glückwunsch!
> 
> ...



Prima! Dann kann ich ja bald von Euch Geld verlangen, wenn Ihr meinen Garten auch noch machen dürft


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Prima! Dann kann ich ja bald von Euch Geld verlangen, wenn Ihr meinen Garten auch noch machen dürft




Klaro, ich komme mit Bonne in Deinen Garten und Du sorgst für Weizen und Grillgut


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klaro, ich komme mit Bonne in Deinen Garten und Du sorgst für Weizen und Grillgut



Gehört das auch zum Training


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Juni 2008)

Für Euren Erfolg, ihr dürft meinen Garten umgraben


----------



## Delgado (17. Juni 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Für Euren Erfolg, ihr dürft meinen Garten umgraben




Ich bring Dir mal'n paar Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe mit;

Hab' ich nämlich genug von  

Die graben auch ganz toll  


@Manni, klar gehört das zum Training


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bring Dir mal'n paar Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe mit;
> 
> Hab' ich nämlich genug von
> 
> Die graben auch ganz toll



Die habe ich schon fix gebucht bei mir werden sie sich die Zähne ausbeißen 


P.S. meine Jungs wünschen sich dass der Garten hinterher ein prima Dirtpark ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich bring Dir mal'n paar Wühlmäuse und Maulwürfe mit;
> 
> Hab' ich nämlich genug von
> 
> ...



Wir können die Wühlmäuse mal tauschen. Meine graben nur den Rasen um, und nicht das, was sie sollen.


----------



## Beach90 (17. Juni 2008)

Das ist mal ein geschmackvolles und zeitgemäßig Design


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juni 2008)

Garten ?
Ja stimmt, ich habe seid diesen Jahr auch meinen eigenen Gemüse Garten, das heißt ich lebe Gesünder.
DARAN liegts. 

Danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Garten ?
> Ja stimmt, ich habe seid diesen Jahr auch meinen eigenen Gemüse Garten, das heißt ich lebe Gesünder.
> DARAN liegts.
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche.




Ja die Schnecken haben einen hohen Nährwert


----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wachsen dort auch Pflanzen mit hohem THC-Gehalt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vielleicht wachsen dort auch Pflanzen mit hohem THC-Gehalt



THC hemmt die Sauerstoffaufnahme im Blut


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2008)

Für alle, die beim "Flämischen Löwen" die möglichen THC Pflanzen besichtigen wollen   :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

cu
Manni


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für alle, die beim "Flämischen Löwen" die möglichen THC Pflanzen besichtigen wollen   :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
> 
> cu
> Manni


Eintritt Verboten !!! 

http://www.focus-bikes.de/news.asp?...18_Pierre_Seibertz_Unterwegs_im_Hunsrueck.htm 

Und morgen gibts ein Grillwürstchen am Höchsten Punkt unseren Umgebung.


----------



## E.b.E. (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin seit einiger Zeit hier schon als Gast im Forum unterwegs und habe mich nun mal angemeldet...

Vielleicht kann mir jemand ja ein paar schöne Trails oder sonstige Touren im Windecker Bereich vorschlagen...

Ich selber fahre viel im Bereich der Kalkarhütte, Mooshütte, Heilbrunnentrail und den A 4/5-Wegen  (Hangseite Herchen) die jedoch aufgrund des letzten Unwetters unpassierbar sind.

Habe hier vor einiger Zeit etwas von einem Indiana Jones trail gelesen???


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
die Suche nach Trailnamen nimmt ja immer größere ausmaße an. Vom Indiana Jones Trail habe ich zwar och nichts gehört, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es der 2 Km Trail an der Kalkahütte ist, welcher schon von vielen Bikern gesucht und nicht gefunden wurde. 

Schau doch mal im Last Minute Biking , bald wird wieder eine Tour in Windeck veranstsaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2008)

Im Nistertal gibt es jetzt den "LATEXTRAIL".

Da ist mir der Schlauch geplatzt und ich habe meine Rippen als Anker benutzen müssen. Der Schlauch hängt jetzt in den Bäumen ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Im Nistertal gibt es jetzt den "LATEXTRAIL".
> 
> Da ist mir der Schlauch geplatzt und ich habe meine Rippen als Anker benutzen müssen. Der Schlauch hängt jetzt in den Bäumen ...



Gute Besserung!


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2008)

Dehlenbach Pfad, in Herchen.
Löh-Trail in Dreisel, Pferde Rampe in Helpenstell, 

DANKE für die 2 Grill-Senf-Würstchen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2008)

Ergebnisse kommen gleich per email


----------



## Beach90 (20. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr, 
gibts dieses oder nächstes WE Wettkämpfe in unserer nähe?
Scheint ja momentan echt nix los zu sein. 

Am Sonntag macht der TV Rosbach eine 140 km ausfahrt, denke werde mich dort mal blicken lassen.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey ihr,
> gibts dieses oder nächstes WE Wettkämpfe in unserer nähe?
> Scheint ja momentan echt nix los zu sein.
> 
> Am Sonntag macht der TV Rosbach eine 140 km ausfahrt, denke werde mich dort mal blicken lassen.



Kirschkern-Weitspucken und Dosenschießen 

Hast Du Lust ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Juni 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey ihr,
> gibts dieses oder nächstes WE Wettkämpfe in unserer nähe?
> Scheint ja momentan echt nix los zu sein.
> 
> Am Sonntag macht der TV Rosbach eine 140 km ausfahrt, denke werde mich dort mal blicken lassen.



Beim TuS Roßbach (bei Selters) da gibts wohl auch einen MTB Biathlon (Samstag)?
http://www.tus-rossbach.de/index.php?id=48


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Beim TuS Roßbach (bei Selters) da gibts wohl auch einen MTB Biathlon (Samstag)?
> http://www.tus-rossbach.de/index.php?id=48




Wir könnten auch auf'm Ergometer sitzen und Spucken und Saufen.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Juni 2008)

@ Bonne : Das neue Design  der Homepage ist ja sehr schön geworden. Fehlt da nicht ein Sponsor? 
Wie heisst der Cup denn jetzt? 
Bald spricht sicher jeder nur noch vom A-Cup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Juni 2008)

Der wollte seine Logos da nicht mehr haben!

sieht auch besser aus, oder?

Bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (22. Juni 2008)

Viel besser


----------



## Delgado (23. Juni 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Bald spricht sicher jeder nur noch vom A-Cup



Nö, von "Bonnes-Cup"


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

@ Bonne,

Guckst Du! Wir sind in der Zeitung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4882273&postcount=1905


----------



## joscho (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Bonne,
> 
> Guckst Du! Wir sind in der Zeitung:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4882273&postcount=1905



Europameister klingt echt gut, aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich umziehen 

Gratulation


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Europameister klingt echt gut, aber an Deiner Stelle würde ich umziehen
> 
> Gratulation




Schneppenhurth!

Es muss Schneppenhurth heißen! 






Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juni 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @ Bonne,
> 
> Guckst Du! Wir sind in der Zeitung:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4882273&postcount=1905



Kommt direkt auf die HP!


http://www.german-a-cup.de/news/neulich-der-zeitung


----------



## supasini (25. Juni 2008)

sehr schön der letzte Satz: "europameisterliches Training immer Mittwochs 18 Uhr an der Imbissbude": 
Europameister in Pommes, Currywurst oder dem ganz großen Gedeck, der Mantaschale (Currywurst mit Pommes Schranke)?


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Juni 2008)

Das steht aber auch auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben..

aber immer erst nach dem Rennen!

Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juni 2008)

Hier mal wieder was zum gucken.
http://www.bike2b.com/540-MTB_POWER-,e_90816,r_2058.htm

*@Bonne.*  Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Juni 2008)

Festnetz erreichbar??


----------



## Manfred (30. Juni 2008)

Was ist noch los in Windeck?
Von Euch hört man ja gar nichts mehr?
Ist das biken komplett eingestellt?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Juni 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> Was ist noch los in Windeck?
> Von Euch hört man ja gar nichts mehr?
> Ist das biken komplett eingestellt?



Das z.B.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

P.S. neuer Nick?


----------



## Manfred (30. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> P.S. neuer Nick?



Nein
Habe mein alten Nickname wieder


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Juni 2008)

Das hier nichts mehr los ist liegt nur an Pierre!

Bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen.

Nur weil er jetzt soviel arbeiten muss, hockt er nicht mehr vor dem PC, sondern, wenn er mal Zeit hat sitzt er im Garten oder fährt Rad.

Bei der AG fährt auch nicht mehr mit

Aber bald hat er Urlaub

Gruß Bonne

Dafür fährt Daniela R. jetzt MTB! Sie hat das Rad gesehen sich verliebt und schon war es Ihres. FOCUS RAVEN mit FRM-TOTAL. Mani bau da bloß nichts ab!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dafür fährt Daniela R. jetzt MTB! Sie hat das Rad gesehen sich verliebt und schon war es Ihres. FOCUS RAVEN mit FRM-TOTAL. Mani bau da bloß nichts ab!!!


Deine Menschenkenntnis erschüttert mich 
Auf die Idee würde ich niemals kommen (wozu gibts Luca?)
Ich werde das Rädchen ein bisschen "optimieren" so dass ein paar Sachen zufällig am Canyon besser aussehen 

P.S. Wir haben gewogen: 9,4 kg ist ein Wort, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (30. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Deine Menschenkenntnis erschüttert mich
> Auf die Idee würde ich niemals kommen (wozu gibts Luca?)
> Ich werde das Rädchen ein bisschen "optimieren" so dass ein paar Sachen zufällig am Canyon besser aussehen
> 
> P.S. Wir haben gewogen: 9,4 kg ist ein Wort, oder???



Guck ma hier: http://www.poisonbikes.de/shopart/12613029-1-1.htm


Bonne


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Juni 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Guck ma hier: http://www.poisonbikes.de/shopart/12613029-1-1.htm
> 
> 
> Bonne



Nene da bummelt sie wieder so mit...das bleibt alles wir es ist 

Wie war das mit der Dame und dem neuen Vorbau???


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juni 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> Was ist noch los in Windeck?
> Von Euch hört man ja gar nichts mehr?
> Ist das biken komplett eingestellt?


 
 Hitzefrei 

*@Bonne.*
Ja, bald habe ich Urlaub. Aber deine Ag dann auch noch.

Ab morgen, den 01.07, bin ich fast Ausschliesslich für Ruppichterroth zuständig.
Das heißt; meistens mit dem Rad zur Arbeit (ca.30 km und 350hm hin und zurück).
Und nie später als 16.30 zuhause.
An Ag Tagen lasse ich meine Zeiten dann noch was gleiten.

*@ Anfänger *Das FOCUS will ich mal sehen. Fotos !!
*@ Manfred* Cooler Nickname


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Juni 2008)

*@Anfänger.* http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
Fahrt ihr da auch über die Burg Windeck ???

Wenn ja, ich bin Samstag auch da Oben, zum Grillen.
Allerdings müßtet ihr euch von meiner Tochter Einladen lassen um eine Grillwurst abzubekommen, sie feiert ihren Kindergeburtstag da oben.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Juni 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hitzefrei
> 
> *@Bonne.*
> Ja, bald habe ich Urlaub. Aber deine Ag dann auch noch.
> ...


@Löwe
Fotos sind auf Elas Handy, ich in der Schweiz 
Aber Bonne hat welche per Mail, gelle?
Die hat er zwar gesandt, aber meine Firma hat sowohl web.der als auch mtb-news.der gesperrt. Nur über den BB kann ich noch posten, aber mal sehen wenn die die erste Rechnung aus dem Ausland bekommen (rooming und so)


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Anfänger *Das FOCUS will ich mal sehen. Fotos !!
> *@ Manfred* Cooler Nickname


----------



## rippi3 (1. Juli 2008)

Wer hat da meine neue "Bonita" abgelichtet und hier reingestellt?
Wir zwei haben gestern und heute schon den 'Hohen Schaden' erklommen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. Juli 2008)

Hoher Schaden ist bei Eitorf, gell?

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


>




Schick!

Das sieht ja aus wie meins 






Abba ich hab Federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hoher Schaden ist bei Eitorf, gell?
> 
> Gruß Bonne


Yep. 388m ü. NN


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juli 2008)

Schick.

Ich glaub ich hab noch Focus Rahmendekor.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schick.
> 
> Ich glaub ich hab noch Focus Rahmendekor.


Au ja. Bitte in Rot mit "ELA" oder "BONITA" drauf


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Au ja. Bitte in Rot mit "ELA" oder "BONITA" drauf




Muss man denn alles schriftlich haben .... ?




Gut gekontert "drüben"!


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Muss man denn alles schriftlich haben .... ?


 
He,*  FOCUS*  geht jawohl immer !!!
Ehrensache.

Mitte-Ende der 90ger habe ich geträumt mal ein Focus zufahren, und jetzt ........


----------



## Delgado (2. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mitte-Ende der 90ger habe ich geträumt mal ein Focus zufahren, und jetzt ........




Ich hatte eins (ca. 1994):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## rippi3 (2. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schick!
> 
> Das sieht ja aus wie meins
> 
> ...


Das kann gar nicht aussehen wie Deins... - das ist nämlich ein UNIKAT !!!


----------



## rippi3 (2. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Yep. 388m ü. NN


Heute muss der 'Hohe Schaden' aber leider auf mich verzichten... - heftiges Gewitter im Anmarsch. Aber ich war doch noch etwas 'fahrradmäßig aktiv' und habe mich beim Feld ausgestattet. Oberteil und Hose. Die Frau sagte, dass man die Unterhose dabei weglassen muss. Ist das wahr... - fahrt Ihr alle ohne Unterhosen???
Wenn ich das mal vorher gewusst hätte...   ;-)


----------



## Rippi94 (2. Juli 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Heute muss der 'Hohe Schaden' aber leider auf mich verzichten... - heftiges Gewitter im Anmarsch. Aber ich war doch noch etwas 'fahrradmäßig aktiv' und habe mich beim Feld ausgestattet. Oberteil und Hose. Die Frau sagte, dass man die Unterhose dabei weglassen muss. Ist das wahr... - fahrt Ihr alle ohne Unterhosen???
> Wenn ich das mal vorher gewusst hätte...   ;-)




Also Ela! Manchmal kapierst Du spät! Was meinst Du, warum ICH mit dem Fahrradfahren begonnen habe: sicher nicht, weil es soviel Spaß macht, sich so anzustrengen
S.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Juli 2008)

Rippi94 schrieb:


> Also Ela! Manchmal kapierst Du spät! Was meinst Du, warum ICH mit dem Fahrradfahren begonnen habe: sicher nicht, weil es soviel Spaß macht, sich so anzustrengen
> S.


Mist! Jetzt hat sie's geblickt!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juli 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Die Frau sagte, dass man die Unterhose dabei weglassen muss. Ist das wahr... - fahrt Ihr alle ohne Unterhosen???
> Wenn ich das mal vorher gewusst hätte... ;-)


 
Frag mal den Wurzelglätter. 
Der hat anfangs sogar Bermudas drunter gelassen, ich glaub jetzt auch noch.


----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Die Frau sagte, dass man die Unterhose dabei weglassen muss. Ist das wahr...



Das ist DER Moment wo Mann gehorchen oder sehr schnell laufen sollte


----------



## Delgado (3. Juli 2008)

@(Fein-) rippis 

Es gibt Radlerunterhosen für drunter.
Schomma günsti bei Aldi & Co.

Verschiedene Formen (Shorts, Slips, ..) mit Sitzeinlage.

Grundsätzlich geht aber auch ohne.
Dann aber dunkle Farben und die Hosen nicht zu "alt" werden lassen.
Die werden sonst durchsichtig ..... ich hab da schon Sachen gesehen ... 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rippi3 (3. Juli 2008)

Meiner Kollegin hatte ich von meinem neuen Fahrrad erzÃ¤hlt und sie hat mir daraufhin einen Artikel aus der aktuellen âFIT FOR FUNâ kopiert.
Toll â genau das Richtige fÃ¼r eine âMountainbike-Einsteigerinâ â jetzt bin ich Ã¼ber den Sport bestens informiert.
Das wichtigste Ziel scheint zu sein, dass man (oder besser Frau) dabei schlank wirdâ¦ - (hmmâ¦- nix SpaÃ haben oder so was..)
Die optimale KÃ¶rpergewichtsreduzierung  erreicht man  beim optimalen âFatburning-Trainingspulsâ den man im Handumdrehen wie folgt errechnen muss. Das steht jetzt wirklich so da: âMessen Sie ihren Ruhepuls im Sitzen, kurz bevor Sie losfahren, fahren Sie 30 Minuten mÃ¶glichst schnell auf einer verkehrsarmen Strecke, ermitteln Sie die Herzfrequenz der letzen Minuten und bilden davon den Durchschnitt, ziehen Sie davon den Ruhepuls ab. Das Ergebnis multiplizieren Sie mit 0,7. Addieren Sie den Ruhepuls wieder dazu â so erhalten Sie den optimalen Trainingspuls  fÃ¼rs Fatburning.â  Tja, da hÃ¤tte ich auch selbst drauf kommen kÃ¶nnenâ¦
Tut einem beim Radeln etwas weh, dann lassen sich die Schmerzen im Nu abstellen. RÃ¼cken: Lenker muss hÃ¶her gestellt werden, Nacken: Der Lenker muss noch hÃ¶her, FÃ¼Ãe: Kauf Dir passende Schuhe, HÃ¤nde: Ein ergonomischer Lenker muss her.
AuÃerdem muss man auf lÃ¤ngeren Touren haufenweise Nahrungsmittel mitnehmen âpro Stunde 60 Gramm Kohlenhydrate aufnehmen â eine Banane enthÃ¤lt rund 25 Grammâ Fahre ich also den halben Tag Fahrrad (5 Stunden), muss ich also 12 Bananen mitnehmen. (Aber wohin damitâ¦ - Bonne hat vergessen, mir ein KÃ¶rbchen zu monierenâ¦ ;-)
Alternativ gibtâs auch noch ein Rezept fÃ¼r selbst gemachte Energieriegel (die Zubereitung dauert Stundenâ¦ - Reis kochen und quellen lassen, diverses Obst schnibbeln und danach noch in den Backofen)
Tja, ich wÃ¼rde sagen, ich bin jetzt bestens vorbereitet â und Pierre muss schon mal sein Trainings-Pensum erhÃ¶hen, sonst bin ich demnÃ¤chst diejenige, die in unserem âKÃ¤seblÃ¤ttchenâ (Extra-Blatt Eitorf und Windeck) erscheint ;-)
Leider wird das Thema âRadhosen-Unterbekleidungâ gar nicht erwÃ¤hntâ¦ - aber gutâ¦, man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @(Fein-) rippis
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich geht aber auch ohne.
> Micha


 
Also so, oder ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (3. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also so, oder ???



He he 



Ähmmmm .................... sehr geil


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juli 2008)

Und wer das trägt bekommt von mir ein Dreier Pack Extran.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juli 2008)

Sooo, melde mich zurueck von meiner ersten Schweiztour. Arbeiten tue ich ja schon laenger hier im Land von DT Swiss, aber dank einer seeeehrseeeehr seeehr lieben Kollegin heute Premiere auf dem Bike!
Von Aaarberg ging es zunaechst 200hm bergan um einen Seelscheider abzuholen, dann weiter in den nahen Wald. Nach einer Stunde lustige Wanderwege fahren habe ich ihn wieder zu hause abgesetzt und schon mal unsere naechste Tour ausgekundschaftet. Fazit: super Trails, Anstiege, nix fuer Exraucher, kultige Locations.
Am Ende 35km in 2,5 Std. Und geschaetzte 700 hm.

Schweiz, du bist supi!!!


----------



## Delgado (4. Juli 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Meiner Kollegin hatte ich von meinem neuen Fahrrad erzählt und sie hat mir daraufhin einen Artikel aus der aktuellen FIT FOR FUN kopiert.
> Toll  genau das Richtige für eine Mountainbike-Einsteigerin  jetzt bin ich über den Sport bestens informiert.
> Das wichtigste Ziel scheint zu sein, dass man (oder besser Frau) dabei schlank wird - (hmm- nix Spaß haben oder so was..)
> Die optimale Körpergewichtsreduzierung  erreicht man  beim optimalen Fatburning-Trainingspuls den man im Handumdrehen wie folgt errechnen muss. Das steht jetzt wirklich so da: Messen Sie ihren Ruhepuls im Sitzen, kurz bevor Sie losfahren, fahren Sie 30 Minuten möglichst schnell auf einer verkehrsarmen Strecke, ermitteln Sie die Herzfrequenz der letzen Minuten und bilden davon den Durchschnitt, ziehen Sie davon den Ruhepuls ab. Das Ergebnis multiplizieren Sie mit 0,7. Addieren Sie den Ruhepuls wieder dazu  so erhalten Sie den optimalen Trainingspuls  fürs Fatburning.  Tja, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können
> ...



Alles vergessen, nie wieder FIT FOR FUN und einfach losfahren und Spaß haben.

Alles Andere kommt von selber ..... oder wird von den netten Mitbikern & Mitbikerinnen erklärt.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juli 2008)

wenn er recht hat, hat er recht! einfach fahren fahren fahren 
gruß bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Am Ende 35km in 2,5 Std. Und geschaetzte 700 hm.
> 
> Schweiz, du bist supi!!!


 
Fehlt da nicht eine 1 oder 2 vor den 700 hm???



Ich fahr jetzt auf die Römerstraße.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Fehlt da nicht eine 1 oder 2 vor den 700 hm???
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fahr jetzt auf die Römerstraße.



Nein nein, das ist so. Die Schweiz hat nicht nur hoher Berge  obwohl das Panorama der Tour enthielt mehrere 4000er 

Römerstrasse - Reizthema! Wirst schon sehen, warum


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

55 km ,2.04 std, 560 hm, Dreisel, Schladern-Sportplatz, NutscheidStr. RömerStr. bis Stockum, dann Merten Siegtal. Normale GA Runde.

Reizthema ???? Weil der Forst alles Verwildern laßt oder der Ewiege Matsch ?
*Ist doch schon immer so !!!*
Ist doch nur auf ca. 1000 m .


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 55 km ,2.04 std, 560 hm, Dreisel, Schladern-Sportplatz, NutscheidStr. RömerStr. bis Stockum, dann Merten Siegtal. Normale GA Runde.
> 
> Reizthema ???? Weil der Forst alles Verwildern laßt oder der Ewiege Matsch ?
> *Ist doch schon immer so !!!*
> Ist doch nur auf ca. 1000 m .



Ich finde die Waldarbeiter habens dieses Jahr übertrieben...der ganze Wanderweg ist vollständig zerstört! Auch wenn es "nur" 1000m sind. Ausserdem ist in Richtung Stachelhardt der Weg aufgeschüttet und der Wurzelpfad zugemacht worden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Richtung Stachelhardt der Weg aufgeschüttet und der Wurzelpfad zugemacht worden...


 
Das fuhr sich heute aber Flowig Gut ! Der Trail läuft doch neben dem neu Planierten weg. Du meinst doch bei Schmitzdorfgen, oder.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das fuhr sich heute aber Flowig Gut ! Der Trail läuft doch neben dem neu Planierten weg. Du meinst doch bei Schmitzdorfgen, oder.



Genau! Letzte Woche lagen da ein paar Bäumchen sehr unnatürlich rum!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 55 km ,2.04 std, 560 hm, Dreisel, Schladern-Sportplatz, NutscheidStr. RömerStr. bis Stockum, dann Merten Siegtal. Normale GA Runde.
> 
> [/COLOR]



Wo genau fährst Du bei Merten ins Siegtal? Luca und ich haben da mittlerweile etwas fetziges entdeckt (gebaut). Wenn Du willst zeigen wir Dir das mal


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

Entweder Teer, durch Bruch. 
Oder Honscheid und dann unterhalb Stachelberg. Man kommt dann an dem Siegtrail Richtung Auel raus, wo man sich am Eisenseil festhalten kann.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Entweder Teer, durch Bruch.
> Oder Honscheid und dann unterhalb Stachelberg. Man kommt dann an dem Siegtrail Richtung Auel raus, wo man sich am Eisenseil festhalten kann.




Wo es doch sogar "offizielle" Single Trail gibt 

Also wir fahren von Litterscheid nach Büsch Richtung Hohn, und dann in den Wald..dort haben wir 3 verschiedene Möglichkeiten...raus kommen wir dann am Campingplatz in Bach, aber andere Siegseite.Dort könnten wir rund grinsen wenn wir keine Ohren hätten!


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wo es doch sogar "offizielle" Single Trail gibt


*Drachenschanze ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Drachenschanze ???*



Wo denkst Du hin??? Die fahren wir zwar auch, aber nur wenn trocken. Das wäre die 4. Möglichkeit


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also wir fahren von Litterscheid nach Büsch Richtung Hohn, und dann in den Wald..dort haben wir 3 verschiedene Möglichkeiten...raus kommen wir dann am Campingplatz in Bach, aber andere Siegseite.


 
Also Lützgenauel, dort wohnt der Ralf Thiel, ein Tier auf dem Rad.
Fahrt beim Kalle Mertens.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also Lützgenauel, dort wohnt der Ralf Thiel, ein Tier auf dem Rad.
> Fahrt beim Kalle Mertens.



Fährt der Rotwild?

Lützgenauel tangentieren wir peripher


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

Yep, Rotwild und auch Klein.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Yep, Rotwild und auch Klein.



Dann haben wir schoma 'ne Tour zusammen gefahren Der Name sagte mir nur nix


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juli 2008)

das sind ja richtige INSIDERDTRECKEN, oder? Die kenne ich gar nicht.

Pierre bist du Sonntag in Hagen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> das sind ja richtige INSIDERDTRECKEN, oder? Die kenne ich gar nicht.
> 
> Pierre bist du Sonntag in Hagen?



Kannst Dich ja mal anschliessen... ist aber auch etwas weit von Hamm


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Juli 2008)

*@Bon**ne.* Ich glaub ich werde diesen Monat nichts fahren, ich will den ganzen Monat mich auf den August vorbereiten.
24 Std von Duisburg, Schwarze Katz in Zell, Biebergrund Marathon. Alles wichtige Rennen. 

Am 19.07 gehts 10 Tage nach Holland.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juli 2008)

[email protected] Mitfahrer,
Die Tour wird bei guter Sicht und jenseits der Frostgrenze stattfinden 

P.S. Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Juli 2008)

Ich komme mal zum Startort, muß dann aber ca. 12.30 Uhr zu Burg Windeck, Grillen für den Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich komme mal zum Startort, muß dann aber ca. 12.30 Uhr zu Burg Windeck, Grillen für den Kindergeburtstag.



Ah, 12:30 Würstchen für alle passt gut in die Planung


----------



## Cheetah (5. Juli 2008)

*Klasse! * 

Wie krieg ich nur das breite Grinsen aus dem Gesicht!


Gruss an Max!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juli 2008)

So, ich bin jetzt auch endlich zu hause. Aber wegen "überraschendem" Abendprogramm gibts erst morgen einen Tourbericht.

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle wohlbehalten wieder zu hause angekommen, und für diejenigen, die sich unterfordert gefühlt haben, biete ich die Tour nächstes mal in der halben Zeit an

cu
Manni

P.S. Freue mich besonders, dass wir unfall- und pannenfrei durchgekommen sind und keiner schlapp gemacht hat
Supertruppe!!!


----------



## pjk (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo aus Morsbach,
vielen Dank an den Organisator und all die netten Biker für diesen schönen Nachmittag. Wir haben auch schon auch ein kleines, schlechtes Gewissen, dass wir dem Manni nicht mal einen Liter Bier ausgeben konnten, läßt sich aber sicher nachholen.

Danke sagen Sparky10 und pjk


----------



## joscho (5. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So, ich bin jetzt auch endlich zu hause.


Wir auch - irgendwie dauert bei uns ja alles etwas länger 





> Aber wegen "überraschendem" Abendprogramm gibts erst morgen einen Tourbericht.


Aha, jetzt werde ich aber neugierig  



> Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle wohlbehalten wieder zu hause angekommen, und für diejenigen, die sich unterfordert gefühlt haben, biete ich die Tour nächstes mal in der halben Zeit an


Ach nö, so war das schon ganz gut  Hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht mit der Gruppe auf den fantastischen Trails und in dem wahrlich kultigen Biergarten.

Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer und besonderen Dank an die Guides Löwe und Anfänger


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2008)

*Danke für die schöne Tour *







Das müssen wir im Herbst unbedingt nochmal machen 

Gelernt hab* ich *das der Anfänger kein Anfänger ist 

...... das die Temperaturen doch höher waren als angekündigt 

 ...... es schöne Trails gibt in eurer Ecke 

 ....... und das nur nette Leute unterwegs waren  und das der Biergarten ganz schön kultig war 



Fotos gibts dann in meinem Album 

Tschööööööööööö  und Danke für den netten Tag


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Juli 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Aha, jetzt werde ich aber neugierig



Die Überraschung ist so ungefähr die, wenn ein Alzheimerkranker in den Spiegel schaut und sich fragt "wer ist denn das nu wieder???

Also nix Aufregendes, eher Erschreckendes


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

es war toll, genau was ich braucht (und nicht wußte) danke fürs unter Druck setzten...das solltet Ihr öfter machen.




 war genial!
Und beim nächsten mal bestehe ich auf den 1000 


*...ich komme wieder!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Juli 2008)

Nachdem Herr Kellenfresser die selbst angeregte Tour vom 14.6. aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mitfahren konnte, habe ich diese ein zweites Mal ausgeschrieben in der Hoffnung, dass er bis dahin wieder fit ist. Große Enttäuschung bei mir, dass er doch noh nicht teilnehmen konnte
Schon allein aus diesem Grund gibt es im Herbst eine Wiederholung.

Am Tourtag selber herrschte ein untypisches Wetter für unsere Region, nämlich Sonnenschein. Trotzdem und wahrscheinlich wegen der Diskussionen im Vorfeld ob der Leistungsunterschiede kam keiner zum pünktlich Treffpunkt:



Kleiner Scherz 

Alle 13(!) angemeldeten Mitfahrer 



erschienen trotz teilweise hölleweiter Anreise (sogar aus den Alpen kam ein Mitfahrer) pünktlich zum Termin, so dass es schnell in die erste Steigung zum Warmfahren gehen konnte.
Nachdem alle Mitfahrer oben angekommen sind, wurden am Einstieg in den ersten Trail 3 Geschwindigkeitsgruppen gebildet. Am Ende des Trails gab es ein (für einige glückliches) Wiedersehen mit dem Rest. Das gute Heilwasser der Quelle noch schnell in die Trinkwasser Reservoirs gefüllt, konnte es dann endlich wieder bergauf gehen. 
Am Ende auf dem höchsten Punkt der Tour angekommen (so zwischen 308 und 322 üNN, je nach Gerätetyp) kam der erste etwas steilere Downhill. Dank intensiverer Vorbereitung durch Pierre war der Trail gut zu erkennen und keiner ging verloren.
Vorbei am ersten Biergarten, der Siegperle in Dreisel kam dann für die Höhenmeterjunkies erneut Freude auf. Hoch zum "Wasserfall", ein etwas schwierigerer Downhill, aber mit Chickenway, den aber kaum einer nutzte
In Schladern zum erstenmal angekommen, wurde die Truppe nochmal mit dem Ruf "letzter Berg vor dem Biergarten" motiviert. Es konnte ja keiner wissen, dass zunächst die Burgruine zu erklimmen war Noch dazu durch den etwas tieferen Modder der "Röhre"!



Ein paar Minuten Pause mit ein paar schönen Aussichten musste ich mir dann doch abschwatzen lassen, ich hoffe es haben alle genossen 
Den Pierre haben wir dort oben auf einem Kindergeburtstag zurück gelassen, und auf diesem Wege nochmal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" an seine Tochter
Auch Postman, den wir unterwegs in Saal aufgegabelt hatten, trennte sich hier wieder vom Rest. Schliesslich stand ja keine Steigung mehr an vor der verdienten Stärkung in Elmores Biergarten. 






Nach einer Stunde zwischen Bestellung und Lieferung und einer weiteren zwischen dem Wunsch und der Realisierung des Bezahlens fiel es einigen doch sichtlich schwer wieder auf das Rad zu steigen Trotzdem kamen (bis auf einen Familienvater, der noch Verpflichtungen hatte) alle mit in den nächsten Anstieg. Dort konnten die Ortsfremden besichtigen, was die Einheimischen ein "kuscheliges Plätzchen" nennen 
(Mit erleichterten Bedingungen beim Streiten*schups*)

Ein kurzes Stück Strasse, dann ging es auch schon hoch zum letzten Spot der Tour, dem Trail in Hoppengarten. 
Das gefährlichste daran war die anschliessende Strassenquerung, die aber alle überlebt haben.
Ein Stückchen Siegtal Radweg zum ausruhen, bevor ich die ersten Rufe nach Abkürzungen der Tour ignorieren durfte denn zum guten Schluss sollte es nochmal den Heilbrunnenweg rückwärts gehen, um im großen Finale der Serpentine nach Werfen zurück zum Ausgangspunkt zu gelangen.

Mein Angebot an eine Zugabe wurde dann aber abgelehnt, deshalb hier nur die Eindrücke von der Discovery Tour mit meinem Sohn:










Die letzten Höhenmeter haben Iris und ich dann auf kleinen Strässchen bewältigt, wir haben über Gerressen, Alterherfen und Kämerscheid den Nutscheid erklommen, bevor wir uns an einer einsamen Straßenecke mitten im Wald getrennt haben.

Meine eigenen Daten sagten am Ende 62km, 986 hm, Fahrzeit 3:45 und ein Durchschnitt von 16,06km/h.
Die gemeinsame Tour waren davon ca. 40km und 850hm Aber einer der moderner ausgestatteten Teilnehmer kann das sicher noch genauer sagen...

Ich danke allen Mitfahrern für diesen schönen Tag und hoffe dass ihr trotz des längeren Anfahrtsweges auf eure Kosten gekommen seid!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. Juli 2008)

Kann mich nur meinen TEAMkollegen anschließen;

Sehr schöne knieschonende Tour mit ein paar wirklich goilen Trails.

Vielen Dank an die Guides Manfred und Pierre sowie alle Mitfahrer/innen.

Komme gerne nochmal vorbei.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juli 2008)

Und die Grillwürste waren so Lecker


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und die Grillwürste waren so Lecker



Leider ja noch roh:kotz:, sonst wären wir natürlich alle geblieben 

Kennst du den hier?


----------



## Tazz (6. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Leider ja noch roh:kotz:, sonst wären wir natürlich alle geblieben
> 
> Kennst du den hier?



Kenne ich 

 und das Würstchen hätte ich schon gerne gehabt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Juli 2008)

tazz schrieb:


> kenne Ich
> 
> Und Das Würstchen Hätte Ich Schon Gerne Gehabt



 ...


----------



## Tazz (6. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kennst du den hier?


 
An de *FOCUS* Socken erkannt. Oder ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> An de *FOCUS* Socken erkannt. Oder ?



Falsch! 

*an der gründlichen Rasur *


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich gewußt hätte..............


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2008)

Ein Segen, dass ich am WE immer offline bin ... 

Deshalb jetzt ein verspäteter Dank an guide und Mitfahrer für den wirklich gelungenen Samstag 

Ratet mal, wer mir am Tisch gegenüber saß .. !

Gruß

Micha



PS: Machen wir nochmalso 'ne Tour und nennen sie "Großes Treffen" oder so 

PPS: Der Anfänger muss ab sofort bei rikman eine Namensänderung in Auftrag geben, denn Anfängerzeit ist jetzt vorbei! Vorschläge!?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juli 2008)

Am Tisch gegenüber? Wenn ich die Namen noch richtig zusammen bekomme äh ich glaube das war ultra2 
Namensänderung??? Abgelehnt - habe nur ein wenig geblendet 
(Nachher muss ich doch noch KFL mitfahren )


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Machen wir nochmalso 'ne Tour und nennen sie "Großes Treffen" oder so


Ja machen wir. 
@Pierre: machst du wieder mit?
Ansonsten habe ich ab Freitag 2 Wochen Langeweile (Urlaub).Wer also Lust hat mit mir und den Jungs...einfach mal melden


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juli 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ...Ratet mal, wer mir am Tisch gegenüber saß .. !
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



So ein dicker alter Mann?


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja machen wir.
> @Pierre: machst du wieder mit?
> Ansonsten habe ich ab Freitag 2 Wochen Langeweile (Urlaub).Wer also Lust hat mit mir und den Jungs...einfach mal melden



Ich auch!

Die erste Woche bin ich in der Schweiz.
Danach würde ich mich gerne mal melden; Auch wegen AK.

Kannst Du mir mal Deine Tel. Nr. simsen wegen Kontakt ab dem 21.07.2008.

Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nachdem Herr *Kellenfresser* die selbst angeregte Tour vom 14.6. aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mitfahren konnte, habe ich diese ein zweites Mal ausgeschrieben in der Hoffnung, dass er bis dahin wieder fit ist. Große Enttäuschung bei mir, dass er doch noh nicht teilnehmen konnte
> Schon allein aus diesem Grund gibt es *im Herbst eine Wiederholung*.



Na ja fast richtig geschrieben  ist aber auch nicht schlecht 

Und im Herbst bin ich dabei !


----------



## Delgado (7. Juli 2008)

Nachtrag Samstagstour:

@Bitch90

Warum fährst Du den ganzen Tag mit Autos durch die Gegend, findest aber keine Zeit, Dich uns anzuschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Und im Herbst bin ich dabei !


*HERBST!!!!*
Und bis dahin bist Du so 

unterwegs???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na ja fast richtig geschrieben  ist aber auch nicht schlecht
> 
> Und im Herbst bin ich dabei !


Oh, sorry für diesen Faut Pas! 
Diese blöde BB Tastatur, da sind ja auch.nur 3-4 andere Tasten zwischen T und L


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Pierre: machst du wieder mit?


 
Das Große Treffen 3. 
Klar mache ich mit, ist ja mein "Baby"

Aber das geht nicht so kurzentschlossen, ein paar Wochen vorlauf braucht das 
z.B. 02.08 oder 03.08.
Der restliche August ist bei mir Ausgebucht, und von 19.07 bis mindestens 26.07 bin ich in Holland.


----------



## pjk (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo aus Morsbach,
hab mir erlaubt ein par Fotos von der Samstagstour  hier einzukleben, 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/7731
Ob das mit dem Link klappt, weiß ich nicht...

Peter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juli 2008)

pjk schrieb:


> Hallo aus Morsbach,
> hab mir erlaubt ein par Fotos von der Samstagstour  hier einzukleben,
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/7731
> Ob das mit dem Link klappt, weiß ich nicht...
> ...


Hi Peter, die Links zeigt das Album an wenn du die BBCodes anzeigen laesst und diese einfuegst.
Die Fotos kann ich auf meinem kleinen Bildschirm nicht sehen, trotzdem Vielen Dank!


----------



## pjk (7. Juli 2008)

Hi Manni, hier auf der Forumseite wollte ich die nicht einstellen, sondern halt nur verlinken das man die schnell finden kann. Warum kannst Du die nicht sehen, auch im Album nicht?

Peter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juli 2008)

pjk schrieb:


> Hi Manni, hier auf der Forumseite wollte ich die nicht einstellen, sondern halt nur verlinken das man die schnell finden kann. Warum kannst Du die nicht sehen, auch im Album nicht?
> 
> Peter


Sehen ja aber nix erkennen da ich nur den Blackberry mit habe


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Juli 2008)

Sooo, Server gehimmelt, der Ersatzserver hat keine aktuelle IP Ausschlußliste 
Somit bin ich dann wieder anwesend 

P.S. und kann die feinen Bilder betrachten


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Juli 2008)

*WOCHENENDE *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *WOCHENENDE *



Besser:

*Urlaub!*


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Juli 2008)

*Eine Woche noch.*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juli 2008)

delgado schrieb:


> besser:
> 
> *urlaub!*


*Beides!!!*


----------



## rippi3 (11. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> *Beides!!!*


Mensch, Ihr habt es alle gut! 
Ich glaube, Pierre und ich sind die einzigen Menschen, die nächste Woche arbeiten müssen
Aber immerhin haben wir auch Wochenende, gell?
... Wochenend' und Sonnenschein... -und dann mit Bonita im Wald allein... - weiter brauch' ich nichts zum glücklich sein... -Wochenend' und Sonnenschein... - trallallallalla


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Juli 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Mensch, Ihr habt es alle gut!
> Ich glaube, Pierre und ich sind die einzigen Menschen, die nächste Woche arbeiten müssen
> Aber immerhin haben wir auch Wochenende, gell?
> ... Wochenend' und Sonnenschein... -und dann mit Bonita im Wald allein... - weiter brauch' ich nichts zum glücklich sein... -Wochenend' und Sonnenschein... - trallallallalla


Weuter nix  das merk ich mir


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Juli 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Pierre und ich sind die einzigen Menschen, die nächste Woche arbeiten müssen


 
An sowas habe ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Juli 2008)

So, hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von unserer Mittwochstour mit Bicycle Obsession Aarberg (seeeehr empfehlenswert!!!) im Berner Seenland.



Weitere Bilder im Album.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Juli 2008)

Ich war heute in meiner Heimat, *im schönen Rheintal,* habe aber kein Photo.
140 km 1000 hm

*@Bon**ne. *
Schönen Urlaub dir und deiner Familie auf Norderney.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Juli 2008)

Morgen noch saalhausen und dann 
sitzen essen gehen essen essen gehen sitzen buddeln sitzen essen essen essen ....schlafen essen essen essen essen,
aber am 19.07 mach ich bei einem 10 km Lauf mit ... damit ich schön Muskelkater und blaue Zehen habe, dann will ich gar nicht mehr radfahern und kann essen essen essen essen. Dann komme ich mit 79 kg zurück (gutes Tainingsgewicht) nehme 6 kg wieder ab und im September bin ich topfit!!!

Ich habe 3 neue Freundinnen, 2 für Rennen und eine um tranieren

Paula: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anna: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nicole: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suz(s)i kennt ihr ja schon (mein DM-Fuji)


----------



## juchhu (12. Juli 2008)

Ich meine, ich hätte gestern schon Paula, Anna und den Rahmen von Nicole gesehen.  Bist offensichtlich gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Nicole:



Nicole sieht ein wenig starrköpfig aus 

Schöne Models! Wünsche Dir Viel Erfolg damit


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Juli 2008)

Das muss so sein! Im Training muss gerackert werden ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dann komme ich mit 79 kg zurück (gutes Tainingsgewicht) .................


 
Dann wiegst du ja doppelt soviel wie Delgado. 

Schicke Räder, sehr schön. Paula sieht ein wenig wie mein Focus für 2009 aus.


----------



## Beach90 (13. Juli 2008)

Schicke Mädels... gutes Material


----------



## Stevensbiker (13. Juli 2008)

Berg german A Cup am 09.08. in ALtenkirchen


Streckenpräsentation in Altenkirchen

Treffpunkt:  Mittwoch, 16.07.,  17.30. Festplatz am Weyerdamm in Altenkirchen.( hinter Toom und Pro Markt )

Bald ist es soweit! Der größte Teil der Rennstrecke in Altenkirchen ist bereits fertig und kann vorgestellt werden. 
Wir beabsichtigen die Strecke soweit wie möglich einmal gemeinsam abzufahren.
Jeder Radsportler, der den Parcour kennenlernen möchte, kann teilnehmen.

Jürgen


----------



## Beach90 (14. Juli 2008)

Schade  Würde gern mitfahren ,aber bin am Mittwoch in München und warte auf meinen Abflug in die Türkei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juli 2008)

Und ich werde wie ein Hamster im Rad, in DuisburgRunden drehen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Juli 2008)

@Löw': sehen wir dich gleich in AK?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juli 2008)

Ja, und Wurzel auch. Viel Zeit habe ich aber nicht.
*SCHEIß WETTER.*
Eigendlich brauche ich nicht, ich kenne die Strecke schon und ich fahre da nicht weil ich in Duisburg bin.
Hauptsache es ist ab Freitag 16.00 Uhr Trocken und Sonnig


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juli 2008)

War doch ganz nett, oder?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> War doch ganz nett, oder?



Ja, vor allem dass es aufgehört hat zu regnen Schade dass Du das Rennen nicht fahren kannst
Ist Duisburg sooooviel schöner


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juli 2008)

Ja,
*SOVIEL*

*Außerdem ist es von meinem Hauptsponser.*
Wir haben dann immer Teamtreffen, auch mit H.Kupfernagel (OK dieses Jahr ist Olympia)und Mike the Bike Kluge und J. Arenz. Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen. Bike Service und Ersatzteile und ............. usw.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja,
> *SOVIEL*
> 
> *Außerdem ist es von meinem Hauptsponser.*
> Wir haben dann immer Teamtreffen, auch mit H.Kupfernagel (OK dieses Jahr ist Olympia)und Mike the Bike Kluge und J. Arenz. Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen. Bike Service und Ersatzteile und ............. usw.



Hanka lasse ich gelten. Rest nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

In Duisburg gibts auch Stufen.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> In Duisburg gibts auch Stufen.



Das ist ja Mist !!! die erste Treppe kann man nicht fahren und das andere ist ja jetzt nicht so schwierig .............. oder doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mist !!! die erste Treppe kann man nicht fahren und das andere ist ja jetzt nicht so schwierig .............. oder doch


Die erste kann man fahren, darf man aber nicht ( Regel vom Veranstalter ),
die andere geht auf jedenfall, ich hatte da schon knapp 40 Km/h gefahren, die meisten kriechen aber da runter.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die erste kann man fahren, darf man aber nicht ( Regel vom Veranstalter ),
> die andere geht auf jedenfall, ich hatte da schon knapp 40 Km/h gefahren, die meisten kriechen aber da runter.



Guter Veranstalter 
Das heißt *Du* kannst es fahren , viele aber nicht ...
Und bei Gott  ich würde auch kriechen 

Aber schön das Du fit wie ein Turnschuh bist


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Aber schön das Du fit wie ein Turnschuh bist


 
Ne nix "Turnschuh"  da muß man einfach die Bremse auf machen, je schneller man da fährt um so flacher werden die Stufen.
Allerdings kommt unten eine Scharfe 90 Grad Kurve.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ne nix "Turnschuh"  da muß man einfach die Bremse auf machen, je schneller man da fährt um so flacher werden die Stufen.
> Allerdings kommt unten eine Scharfe 90 Grad Kurve.



Und zack 

 da müssen dann die Helfer ran  nee nee nix für mich   aber ich bin großartig im Zuschauen


----------



## ultra2 (17. Juli 2008)

Also das sind Stufen die du völlig problemlos fahren kannst. Eigentlich sind das gar keine richtigen Stufen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Juli 2008)

Ich geh jetzt Träumen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

Guter Gedanke 



Gutes Nächtle


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juli 2008)

*Urlaub

*


Gleich grillen und morgen Abflug (fahrt)


----------



## rippi3 (19. Juli 2008)

Jetzt hab ich auch Urlaub und darf mich auf eine Aktiv-Woche an der Saarschleife freuen.
Morgens erst mal ne Runde Laufen (natürlich krieg ich von 10 KM keinen Muskelkater  ).
Danach frühstücken (Obst und Körner-Futter) und anschließend von einer sportlichen Aktivität zur nächsten und dazwischen Massage, Whirlpool, Sauna. Bonita kommt natürlich mit. Nach unserem Sturz am Dienstagabend in der Wahner-Heide hat sie neue Griffe bekommen und der Lenker ist auch wieder gerade. Meine linke Körperhälfte sieht aus, als hätte ich in einem Blaubeer-Beet übernachtet - am Rücken noch Kratzspuren von Susis Pedalen. Den hinter mir fahrenden hatte ich auch noch niedergestreckt (blutiges Knie  ) . Man sollte nicht so dicht hinter Anfängerinnen herfahren, die zu blöd sind, auf breiten Waldwegen einfach geradeaus zu fahren. Vorgestern war ich aber schon wieder auf dem Römerpfad unterwegs und es ging ganz gut. 
Wenn ich zurück komme erkennt Ihr mich sicher nur noch am Fahrrad - dann hab ich 6 Kg abgenommen und bin ganz drahtig


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Juli 2008)

Hi Rippi 3,
habe heute von Hp gehört, dass du gestürzt bist. 
Gute Besserung

Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> .... Die hat er zwar gesandt, aber meine Firma hat sowohl web.der als auch mtb-news.der gesperrt. Nur über den BB kann ich noch posten, aber mal sehen wenn die die erste Rechnung aus dem Ausland bekommen (rooming und so)



Zeig doch das mal deinem Chef


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Zeig doch das mal deinem Chef


@Bonne meinst du meinen zukünftigen Ex-Chef? Das wird nix bringen, der ist schliesslich Westfale ...


----------



## rippi3 (28. Juli 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hi Rippi 3,
> habe heute von Hp gehört, dass du gestürzt bist.
> Gute Besserung
> 
> Bonne


 
Ooch, ist ja glimpflich abgegangen  nur die lila Flecken halten sich noch hartnäckig.
In meinem Urlaub letzte Woche konnte ich mich am Pool damit nicht sehen lassen  bin (notgedrungen) stattdessen immer Rad gefahren. Bonita fährt mit wenig Kraftanstrengung jeden Berg hoch, das ist total klasse!
Um meine mangelnde Koordination aufzubessern habe ich mich am 16.08 mit Regina bei Ridefist zum Beginner Kurs angemeldet  und bei Dirk habe ich Klick Pedale bestellt, vielleicht bringen die mir auch noch ein bisschen mehr Stabilität (wenn ich irgendwann gelernt hab damit umzugehen).
Gestern hätte ich euch am späten Nachmittag fast noch getroffen  HP hat mir von euerer Tour erzählt
Uiuiui  war das Gewitter so plötzlich da Eigentlich wollte ich den Bohlscheider Hausberg gemütlich hochfahren, weil ich mich ja am Hohen Schaden schon verausgabt hatte. Dann musste ich mich doch noch mächtig beeilen. Eine Packung Starkregen habe ich noch abbekommen. Der Hagel fing zu Glück erst an, als ich die Haustüre hinter mir geschlossen hatte.
Hat mich aber dann noch gefreut zu hören, dass ich nicht die einzige war, die nass geworden ist


----------



## Beach90 (28. Juli 2008)

Halli Hallo,
wer fährt denn mal auf die Strecke nach AK, dass ich mir die auch mal mit anschauen könnte. Fände ich echt super 
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Juli 2008)

Mittwoch um 18.00 machen die WW-Radsportfreunde da wohl ihr Training.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Beach90 (29. Juli 2008)

Super ,danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. August 2008)

Wieder da ! 
Erholt, Braun gebrannt und 4 Kilo schwerer.
Und ein wenig Rad bin ich auch gefahren


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2008)

Na da biste ja wieder 

*Der Kurzurlauber* 

Liest sich wie ein schöner Urlaub  ........
Willkommen zurück 

 nur die 4 kg sind ne menge .... vor allem wenn man sie wieder Abtrainieren muß  .... 

Grüße 
Tazz


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. August 2008)

Die ersten 2kg sind weg, war heute zum "Formcheck" beim Nordenau Marathon. 
Lief ganz gut, trotz 2Wochen Pommes, Frikandell und Heineken Kur.


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2008)

Du meinst wenn ich einen Marathon fahre würde ich 2 kg verlieren 



*Cool* aber wie lange hält das vor 

Mein Formcheck war heute allerdings Katastrophal , ob das was zu bedeuten hat? .............


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. August 2008)

Wenn du nach dem Rennen Wasser trinkst anstatt einen Großen Milchkaffee.


----------



## joscho (2. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die ersten 2kg sind weg, war heute zum "Formcheck" beim Nordenau Marathon.
> Lief ganz gut, trotz 2Wochen Pommes, Frikandell und Heineken Kur.



Ah, auch in den Niederlanden gewesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wir waren am Veluwemeer (Geldern). Allerdings nur eine Woche. Wo wart ihr


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2008)

Meinst Du wirklich das es an dem leckeren Getränk liegt 

 

werde mir den Tip zu Herzen nehmen  ...............vielleicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. August 2008)

14 Tage Insel Schouwen, am Bouwersdam. (Zeeland)


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich das es an dem leckeren Getränk liegt
> 
> 
> 
> werde mir den Tip zu Herzen nehmen  ...............vielleicht


 
Tja, eine Banane oder ein Apfel statt Waffel mit Kirschen und Sahne.

ABER. Zuviel Gesund geht auch nicht. Es muß auch mal Grillbauch mit Bratkartoffeln und ein Weizen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. August 2008)

Hmmmmm lekker schmecker 

Waffel mit Kirchen und Eis 

Nagut ......... die sind auch Geschichte 

Was wird das Team III dazu sagen ?


----------



## joscho (2. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was wird das Team III dazu sagen ?



Statt Kaffee und Weizen Wasser, statt Bergischer Waffel Banane, statt Glühwein gibt es dann Yogi-Tee 

Ne ne, was glaubst Du eigentlich warum ich mit Euch fahre


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2008)

*Ich wußte das das mecker gibt*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. August 2008)

So, auch wieder da 
Eine Woche Höhentraining in Ösiland und nur 2 kg drauf 

Formcheck heute: Wipperfürth

Körperliche Verfassung stimmt, nur der (fehlende) Orientierungssinn entlockte mir viiiiele Mehr-km

Schade, wie schnell 3 Wochen rumgehen


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So, auch wieder da
> Eine Woche Höhentraining in Ösiland und nur 2 kg drauf
> 
> Formcheck heute: Wipperfürth
> ...



*Angeber ............*

 



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> nur der (fehlende) Orientierungssinn entlockte mir viiiiele Mehr-km



Das hatten wir gestern mit dem Technik firlefanz auch  



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schade, wie schnell 3 Wochen rumgehen



*
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu*

Grüße und so


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Körperliche Verfassung stimmt, nur .............


 
???? welche Form ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ???? welche Form ?????]


Schlagzahl beim Schlucken, was sonst???




flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.fotosvomevent.de/images/transparent.gif



Lustiger Link  Sandsturm in Holland???


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Lustiger Link  Sandsturm in Holland???


 
Ich hab was versucht, aber ....... vergiss es.
Kopierschutz.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. August 2008)

Marcelfährt wieder ( in Ghost). 
Aber was sucht er in der ersten Reihe


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Marcelfährt wieder ( in Ghost).
> Aber was sucht er in der ersten Reihe



Super das du wieder fahren kannst Marcel


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. August 2008)

Und wie der gefahren ist ... Pierre hat alle Mühe gehabt ihn abzuhängen.


beim Warmfahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. August 2008)

Wo bekomme ich jetzt schnell Isopulver her, habe vergessen zu Bestellen.

Brauche dringend 2 Dosen, für Duisburg. Hat jemand eine Idee.

*@ Bonne.* Im Rennen ist der Marcel nie so schnell gefahren wie beim Warmfahren. Da hat er sich direkt die Beine "Dick" gefahren.

*SORRY MARCEL  Schön das du wieder dabei bist.*
*Viel Glück in AK.*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. August 2008)

@Löwe, Manfred&Team: 

Glückwunsch zum 1. Platz !!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. August 2008)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html//regional/2008/08/09/lokdu_02.xml

Danke.


----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2008)

oO.. Pierre war im Fernsehn  

@ Manni: Wenn der Platz noch frei ist,werde ich auf jeden fall mitkommen. Grüße Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. August 2008)

ja.
und eben nochmal in der Lokalzeit Duisburg.

War mal wieder sehr "Geil".
Aber auch anstrengend und Sonntag sehr Nass, richtig nass.
91 Runden haben wir gehabt, somit die 2. meisten allgemein von allen Startern.
Bei den 8er Teams haben wir mit 2 Runden Vorsprung gewonnen.


Sonntag CX Challenge !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. August 2008)

'n richtiger Fernsehstar, unser Löwe  
Du musst ja auch immer gaaaanz vorne stehen 

Sonntag 60km?


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. August 2008)

Natürlich 6okm, ist doch CX Challenge


----------



## Beach90 (12. August 2008)

Appropo Sonntag :

Am Sonntag ist Jan Ullrich mit seiner Tour der Herzen um 9.15 am Freibad in Rosbach 
Wen´s interessiert 

Manni, mit dem Platz das steht nu fest ,oder? Dann meld ich mich heute für die 60


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Appropo Sonntag :
> 
> Am Sonntag ist Jan Ullrich mit seiner Tour der Herzen um 9.15 am Freibad in Rosbach
> Wen´s interessiert
> ...




Wer ist Jan Ullrich?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Manni, mit dem Platz das steht nu fest ,oder? Dann meld ich mich heute für die 60


 
@ Anfänger. Am besten kommst du am Sonntag zu uns nach Dreisel, da wir ja schon zu dritt von hier sind . Währe ja blöd wenn wir erst zu dir nach Eitorf fahren würden.
Wann sollen wir denn Abfahren. Etwas mehr als 2-1/4 Std brauchen wir dahin und eine Std. vorher da sein würde ich sagen.


----------



## Beach90 (12. August 2008)

Mooooment mal... ich wohn neuerdings in Altwindeck. (Nur so am Rande  )

Jan Ullrich ... der würd dir gefallen,Michael. Hat ne Villa, isst gern und schluckt auch schonmal, was buntes.Hobbybiker ist er anscheind auch. Aber zum Europameister hat´s ,glaub ich nie gereicht. Frag ihn mal


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2008)

da werde ich mich wohl nie dran gewöhnen, daß Du kein Dreiseler mehr bist .

Aber immerhin noch Windecker


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. August 2008)

Also Sonntag erst Alt-Windeck, dann Dreisel. Ist Start jetzt 10 oder 10:30?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2008)

Noch steht in der Generalauschreibung 10.00 Uhr, also gehen wir davon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. August 2008)

Also ist halb sieben OK?


P.S. zur Info:


rad-andi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Startzeit ist definitiv um 10.30 Uhr. Homepage ist entsprechend geändert.
> 
> Rad-Andi


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. August 2008)

*ok*


----------



## Beach90 (13. August 2008)

geht kla. also um halb sieben weckst du mich manni ,oder wie?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. August 2008)

Hallo Max, eher etwas früher (so 10min)

Kannst ja im Auto weiter pennen


----------



## Postmann (14. August 2008)

*Marcel* 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!! *


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. August 2008)

*Marcel Wurzel_glätter
*
*Natürlich auch von mir  
 usw.*

Das gibt am Sonntag Einen, gelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. August 2008)

*Natürlich auch von mir  
 *

Geschenke gibt's dann wie immer in Daun beim Duschen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Vizepräsident (14. August 2008)

JO auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marcel!

grüße


----------



## Delgado (14. August 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> JO auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Marcel!
> 
> grüße



Wieso seh ich Dich nicht mehr beim Cup?


----------



## Vizepräsident (14. August 2008)

bin dieses Jahr nich so in Form, aber im nächsten Jahr gehts wieder rund.
Fahr lieber mal am WE en schönes Tourchen als beim Rennen zu :kotz:

gruß

Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. August 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Fahr lieber mal am WE en schönes Tourchen als beim Rennen zu :kotz:
> 
> gruß
> 
> Vize


 
Nur ausrede !!!

Also, Marcel hat mich zum Grillen eingeladen.

@ delgado. So was will ich in Daun nicht sehen. Ich dusche zuhause, oder in der Pension.


----------



## Beach90 (14. August 2008)

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir, Marcel


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. August 2008)

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche!!!
@anfänger64: ja jeder ein cheesburger; treffen uns am Sonntag bei mir pierre kommt runter max weiß wo ich Wohne.

@ Delgado:Bis Daun ist ja noch so lange


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. August 2008)

jou, geht klar. 6:30 Sonntag  und Hunger auf ein bis hundert Cheesies


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieso seh ich Dich nicht mehr beim Cup?



Er hat ANGST dich unter der Dusche  anzutreffen ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2008)

In der Dusche wird dann aber nicht geraucht.
Ihr seid ja so ....... !!!

Allen die morgen unterwegs sind; Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2008)

So jetzt Nudeln essen gut schlafen und dann morgen.


----------



## Beach90 (16. August 2008)

...früh aufstehn  aber die vorfreude überwiegt bei mir, endlich mal wieder ein marathon


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. August 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...früh aufstehn  aber die vorfreude überwiegt bei mir, endlich mal wieder ein marathon



Und wir werden gewinnen!!! an Erfahrung


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2008)

Gewinnen ?? Mir reicht wenn ich die Gesamtführung der CX Challenge behalte  !


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gewinnen ?? Mir reicht wenn ich die Gesamtführung der CX Challenge behalte  !



Keine Sorge ich werde sie Dir nicht streitig machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2008)

Kannst mir ja helfen, einfach vorm Start Quer vor meine Gegner stellen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kannst mir ja helfen, einfach vorm Start Quer vor meine Gegner stellen.



Wegtreten ist meine Stärke ...  fragmal den Delgado

http://www.german-a-cup.de/video/echt-gestellt


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2008)

Ich glaub es ist besser wenn ich das irgendwie alleine schaffe .
3-2-1- und weg.Wie immer.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. August 2008)

Klasse Tag heute.
Alle gesund und zufrieden im Ziel.

Marcel hat sogar auch was gewonnen. "Die Käse Wertung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Marcel hat sogar auch was gewonnen. "Die Käse Wertung"



Die stinkigsten Käsefüße wurden per Riechtest nach dem Mara ermittelt? :kotz:

@Manni, geiles Video 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die stinkigsten Käsefüße wurden per Riechtest nach dem Mara ermittelt? :kotz:
> 
> @Manni, geiles Video
> 
> ...



Von den Klamotten her. könntest du im Video dabei gewesen sein ... (Ich erinnere mich bei an ein schwarzes Trikot mit Leuchtfarben, dass du 2005 beim ersten Rennen in Pracht anhattest)


----------



## Delgado (18. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Von den Klamotten her. könntest du im Video dabei gewesen sein ... (Ich erinnere mich bei an ein schwarzes Trikot mit Leuchtfarben, dass du 2005 beim ersten Rennen in Pracht anhattest)




Danke für die Vorlage ...

Das besitze ich auch noch; Leider bin ich ja jetzt gezwungen ständig in diesen hübschen Leader- bzw. EM-Trikots rumzufahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2008)

http://www.mtb-vulkaneifel.de/images/biathlon.jpg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die stinkigsten Käsefüße wurden per Riechtest nach dem Mara ermittelt? :kotz:



Scheibchenweise


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Scheibchenweise


 
Luftdicht eingeschweißt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2008)

WAS IST DAS DENN FÜR EIN WETTER 
	

!?!?
	

Haben wir April oder August ???

Und morgen gehts in den Spessart 
	

Zum Biebergrund Marathon.

Allen Grafschaft startern; alles Gute.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2008)

WER IST DAS DENN ???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> WAS IST DAS DENN FÜR EIN WETTER
> 
> 
> !?!?
> ...



Den Biebergründern natürlich: 
"Viel Erfolg"!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2008)

*DANKE !!*
Bist du auch unterwegs ?


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2008)

Jungs verausgabt euch nicht so. Bald ist doch wieder Winterpokal

Ansonsten viel Erfolg wo immer ihr euch rumtreibt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Jungs verausgabt euch nicht so. Bald ist doch wieder Winterpokal
> 
> Ansonsten viel Erfolg wo immer ihr euch rumtreibt.


 
Da werde ich wohl nicht soviele Punkte machen, zumindest nicht im Nov. da bin ich 3 Wochen auf Texel, zum Arbeiten.

Aber am WE gib ich mein bestes.

Ich hab mir eben noch gedacht das wir Ende Sep. Anfang Okt. noch eine Tour machen sollten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2008)

Das große "Treffen" Anfang April, ok meldungen gabs viele, sche.. Wetter.
Ich mache ein III. Zweites WE im Oktober, ja OK da ist auch keine 30 Grad. Aber die Zeit spielt auch eine Rolle.
Wie sind die ersten Meinungen.
Noch bin ich für Ideen offen (Vorschläge), ich will min. 30 MTB am Start sehen


----------



## Postmann (23. August 2008)

Ich bin dabei!!


----------



## joscho (23. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das große "Treffen" Anfang April, ok meldungen gabs viele, sche.. Wetter.
> Ich mache ein III. Zweites WE im Oktober, ja OK da ist auch keine 30 Grad. Aber die Zeit spielt auch eine Rolle.
> Wie sind die ersten Meinungen.



Bin natürlich dafür  Und wenn der Sommer schon wieder so Sch.. war/ist, dann bleibt zumindest die Hoffnung auf den Herbst.



> Noch bin ich für Ideen offen (Vorschläge), ich will min. 30 MTB am Start sehen



Hatten wir auch gewollt, aber mit 27 macht es auch Spaß. Vorschläge zur Strecke kann ich und brauche ich nicht machen, da kennst Du und der Anfänger Euch wohl ausreichend aus  
Das man bei einer so großen Gruppe nicht allzu schnell unterwegs sein wird ist klar. Das zwischendurch und am Ende die Versorgung mit Milchkaffee sichergestellt sein muss ist auch logisch - also ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ich vorschlagen könnte.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (23. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das große "Treffen" Anfang April, ok meldungen gabs viele, sche.. Wetter.
> Ich mache ein III. Zweites WE im Oktober, ja OK da ist auch keine 30 Grad. Aber die Zeit spielt auch eine Rolle.
> Wie sind die ersten Meinungen.
> Noch bin ich für Ideen offen (Vorschläge), ich will min. 30 MTB am Start sehen



Das zweite Oktober-WE passt . Ich wär auch dabei 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. August 2008)

Wir sind da(Rippis alle und ich) noch in der Schweiz


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wir sind da(Rippis alle und ich) noch in der Schweiz



Was ist bitte ein *Rippis* ? 



...... und was macht ihr immer im Ausland ? 





flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das große "Treffen" Anfang April, ok meldungen gabs viele, sche.. Wetter.
> Ich mache ein III. Zweites WE im Oktober, ja OK da ist auch keine 30 Grad. Aber die Zeit spielt auch eine Rolle.
> Wie sind die ersten Meinungen.
> Noch bin ich für Ideen offen (Vorschläge), ich will min. 30 MTB am Start sehen



Ich hoffe *ich kann* an dem WE wann immer es nun auch statt findet  wir warten ja jetzt auch schon was länger drauf


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was ist bitte ein *Rippis* ?



*Rippis* (= Mehrzahl von _RIPPI_): Anhäufung liebgewonnener bikender Menschen mit gleichem Nachnamen, die sich im Forum Nicks beginnend mit _Rippi_ geben. Alles klar???


----------



## Tazz (24. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> *Rippis* (= Mehrzahl von _RIPPI_): Anhäufung liebgewonnener bikender Menschen mit gleichem Nachnamen, die sich im Forum Nicks beginnend mit _Rippi_ geben. Alles klar???



Oh ha 



Dann sind das wohl möglich *Deine* Rippis  ........

*UND DU HAST SCHON WIEDER URLAUB 

 *

Geklärte Grüße


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh ha
> 
> 
> 
> Dann sind das wohl möglich *Deine* Rippis  ........





Tazz schrieb:


> *UND DU HAST SCHON WIEDER URLAUB
> 
> *


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!!


 
Immerhin ein Anfang 

*Back From Spessart.*
Klasse Marathon, klasse Strecker, schöne gegend.
Manfred (2danger) 3. der Sen1, ich 9. Sen1. Auf der 60km 1600 Hm Strecke.


----------



## Delgado (25. August 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Das zweite Oktober-WE passt . Ich wär auch dabei
> 
> Grüße
> Ralf




Da ist aber Sonntags SIT Touren-Tag!


@Pierre, Bonne, Max, ...

wer ist denn am So. beim Biathlon in AK?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Postmann (25. August 2008)

ich bin in AK beim Biathlon dabei!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

AK Biathlon: selbstverständlich!

Für die Tourenfraktion: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (25. August 2008)

Pierre, Jörg und ich (brauchen noch einen Lizenzler) für die Staffel

Postman,Anfänger64 ...können ja auich ne Staffel machen


----------



## Postmann (25. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Postman,Anfänger64 ...können ja auich ne Staffel machen


 
Ich bin dabei!! Manfred, du auch? Jetzt benötigen wir noch 2 Leute!

Weiß jemand wie man sich als Mannschaft anmeldet?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rippi3 (25. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!! Manfred, du auch? Jetzt benötigen wir noch 2 Leute!
> 
> Weiß jemand wie man sich als Mannschaft anmeldet?
> 
> ...


Weiß jemand, wie man sich 'überhaupt anmeldet'. Ich will auch MITMACHEN! Für 'ne Mannschaft eigne ich mich aber noch nicht, da würden mich die anderen verhauen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!! Manfred, du auch? Jetzt benötigen wir noch 2 Leute!
> 
> Weiß jemand wie man sich als Mannschaft anmeldet?
> 
> ...



Klaro, bin dabei und auch schon angemeldet!

@Rippi3: schicke dir ein mail mit Formular


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man sich 'überhaupt anmeldet'. Ich will auch MITMACHEN! Für 'ne Mannschaft eigne ich mich aber noch nicht, da würden mich die anderen verhauen



Wenn weniger als 3 Damenmannschaften am Start sind ist euch aber das Podest sicher

Außerdem würde die Rippimannschaft in dem Outfit die Gaudi:


----------



## Postmann (25. August 2008)

Also ich denke, das kann man auch mischen, oder?? Also ich wäre auch mit einer "Dame" in unserem Team einverstanden (vor allem, da nur die 3 besten von 4 Startern gewertet werden. )

Aber sag mal, was für ein Formular?? Ich hab einfach eine E-Mail hingeschickt mit meinem Namen und gut!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das kann man auch mischen, oder?? Also ich wäre auch mit einer "Dame" in unserem Team einverstanden (vor allem, da nur die 3 besten von 4 Startern gewertet werden. )
> 
> Aber sag mal, was für ein Formular?? Ich hab einfach eine E-Mail hingeschickt mit meinem Namen und gut!
> 
> ...




Denke ich auch...erhöht den Spass

@Postmann, hast Post, Mann!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2008)

Was ist mit mir??????????? wollt ihr mich nicht ?


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir??????????? wollt ihr mich nicht ?



Nicht Weinen 



Guck mal hier  .......
Für die Tourenfraktion: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576 .... da gehts schön langsam her 

 komm doch da mit 

Grüße und so


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir??????????? wollt ihr mich nicht ?




Also die Mannschaft könnte so aussehen:
[email protected]
[email protected]_glätter
[email protected]
[email protected]


...und als Ersatzzielscheibe:
[email protected]


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das kann man auch mischen, oder??
> Gruß
> Micha


 
Wie jetzt, kommt Delgado auch ???


----------



## Delgado (26. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, kommt Delgado auch ???



Hab' eh überlegt spätestens nächste Saison Damenrennen zu fahren.

Un dann mach ich dat Solanum platt


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. August 2008)

Also ich (Daniela) komme auch und mache mit, vielleicht können wir ja ne eigene Damenmannschaft machen? 

Rippi3, ich, fehlen noch zwei, wer kommt denn noch?

Schöne Grüße
Daniela


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also ich (Daniela) komme auch und mache mit, vielleicht können wir ja ne eigene Damenmannschaft machen?
> 
> Rippi3, ich, fehlen noch zwei, wer kommt denn noch?
> 
> ...



Vielleicht die anderen beiden Rippis???


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. August 2008)

So da bin ich jetzt selbst, ich glaub aber flämischer Löwe muß mir erst noch eine genaue Anweisung geben, wie das hier alles so läuft.

Aber bis dahin geht es auch so. 

Fahren denn die beiden anderen Rippis auch mit???


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. August 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir??????????? wollt ihr mich nicht ?




Wenn du eine Lizenz hast haste eine, kannst dann aber nicht gegen Max fahren, sondern musst dich mit Pierre, Jörg, mir und anderen??? runplagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also die Mannschaft könnte so aussehen:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]_glätter
> [email protected]
> ...



*Ähmmm *...........  ich glaub ich fühle mich nicht so richtig gut als 



*Ich passe *in Team III Farbe  und gucke was ein Rippi3 so aushält 

Grüße und so


----------



## Stevensbiker (26. August 2008)

Bikebiathlon in Altenkirchen

Hallo,

ich habe von Herrn Weißgerber ein kurzes Anmeldeformular erhalten, siehe Anlage unten!
Einfach ausfüllen und bis Freitag 18.00 an Herrn Jörg Weißgerber ( RA in Altenkirchen) faxen!

1. Vorsitzender
Jörg Weißgerber
Saynstraße 5
57610 Altenkirchen
Tel.: 02681 / 8 78 70 42 
[email protected]
www.skiclub-ak.de




Grüße
Jürgen John
Westerwälder Radsportfreunde e.V.


----------



## Postmann (26. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also die Mannschaft könnte so aussehen:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]_glätter
> [email protected]
> ...


 
Das klingt doch gut!! Meldest Du uns als Mannschaft an, Manni?

Sollte eine gemischte Manschaft nicht gelten ist vielleicht Max ein Ersatz für Rippi3.


----------



## Rippi94 (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Vielleicht die anderen beiden Rippis???



Ja klar, ich fahr auch mit und hab noch kein Team!

Gruß Susi Rippi


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut!! Meldest Du uns als Mannschaft an, Manni?
> 
> Sollte eine gemischte Manschaft nicht gelten ist vielleicht Max ein Ersatz für Rippi3.



Ja, und vielleicht möchte [email protected] ins Damenteam???

Ich denke wir melden dann  Michael W., Manni.
Marcel, Max, oder ggf. [email protected]? Wer macht definitiv mit?


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> So da bin ich jetzt selbst, ich glaub aber flämischer Löwe muß mir erst noch eine genaue Anweisung geben, wie das hier alles so läuft.
> 
> Aber bis dahin geht es auch so.
> 
> Fahren denn die beiden anderen Rippis auch mit???



So ist das schomma gut 

Die Männer geben die Anweisungen und die Frauen machen .....


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, und vielleicht möchte [email protected] ins Damenteam???
> 
> Ich denke wir melden dann  Michael W., Manni.
> Marcel, Max, oder ggf. [email protected]? Wer macht definitiv mit?




Muss ich dann auch schießen oder kann ich mich auf's Fahren konzentrieren?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2008)

Rippi94 schrieb:


> Ja klar, ich fahr auch mit und hab noch kein Team!
> 
> Gruß Susi Rippi



Dann bist du schon mal mit Frank Rahl in einem team. Ihr seid dann 2. Was ist denn mit Marcel? und ein vierter muss dann auch noch dazu. Daniela ist macht doch auch mit, oder?

Frauenteam?  Ela, Susi, Iris und Danieal?

Männer: Delgado, Frank Rahl, Postman und Marcel? Oder habe ich einen vergessen?

Florian R. macht auch mit, oder? Den pack ich in eine Staffel für die IGS

Gruß Bonne

P.S. Die MTB-AG IGS Hamm hat schon 4 Staffeln zusammen. Ihr macht dann die 5 oder 6 oder 7.  ok? Anmelden tue ich euch dann.
Müsste noch deinen Geburtsjahrgang per PM haben


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dann bist du schon mal mit Frank Rahl in einem team. Ihr seid dann 2. Was ist denn mit Marcel? und ein vierter muss dann auch noch dazu. Daniela ist macht doch auch mit, oder?
> 
> Frauenteam?  Ela, Susi, Iris und Danieal?
> 
> ...



Florian R. macht auch mit. Genau wie ich (wenn du wissen willst wen du vergessen hast)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2008)

Hi Mann, ich habe Florian und Tobias Utsch und 2 weiteren Schülern in einer IGS Staffel gemeldet.

Das wird dann ein Heimspiel


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hi Mann, ich habe Florian und Tobias Utsch und 2 weiteren Schülern in einer IGS Staffel gemeldet.
> 
> Das wird dann ein Heimspiel



Prima

Dann muss ja nur noch Manfred R. eine Staffel finden


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Prima
> 
> Dann muss ja nur noch Manfred R. eine Staffel finden



Wenn ich schießen muss mach ich eh nicht mit. Ich schieße nicht auf Unschuldige!

Aber anfeuern komme ich Euch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn ich schießen muss mach ich eh nicht mit. Ich schieße nicht auf Unschuldige!
> 
> Aber anfeuern komme ich Euch



Sicher musst du schiessen...aber diesmal nicht auf Gegner  sondern nur auf Papier


----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

Hi

da ich sowohl auf Schuldige als auch auf Unschuldige schieße und auch Papierchen nicht verschmähe wäre ich gerne in einer der Staffeln 

wie sieht denn so ne Staffel aus? jaja einer nach dem Anderen... 
-wie weit Radeln? 
-wie oft wieviele Schuß schießen?
-etc....?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da ich sowohl auf Schuldige als auch auf Unschuldige schieße und auch Papierchen nicht verschmähe wäre ich gerne in einer der Staffeln
> 
> ...




Jeder fährt alleine, gestartet wird in 1-2 min Abstand. 3 Runden à 4,5km, 2x je 5 Schuss auf der Schiessanlage mit KK 50m Distanz.
Probeschiessen ab 11 Uhr am Haus Felsenkeller in AK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Jeder fährt alleine, gestartet wird in 1-2 min Abstand. 3 Runden à 4,5km, 2x je 5 Schuss auf der Schiessanlage mit KK 50m Distanz.
> Probeschiessen ab 11 Uhr am Haus Felsenkeller in AK.




Danke... aber: 

     was daran ist die Staffel


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Danke... aber:
> 
> was daran ist die Staffel




Vielleicht sollte es besser "Mannschaftswertung" heissen...


----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte es besser "Mannschaftswertung" heissen...



ahhhhhhh nun versteh ich

also alles wie im letzten Jahr nur dass ich da allein gestartet bin und nicht in einer Mannschaft!

ist man, wenn man in einer Mannschaft startet dennoch in der Einzelwertung?

gibt keine Ausschreibung auf deren Homepage oder bin ich blind??

Daaaanke


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh nun versteh ich



War auch verwirrt 

Hatte gedacht einer fährt und einer schießt, ...... usw.


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh nun versteh ich
> 
> also alles wie im letzten Jahr nur dass ich da allein gestartet bin und nicht in einer Mannschaft!
> 
> ...


 
Also soweit ich weiß, gibt es eine Einzelwertung und die besten drei aus der Mannschaft werden gezählt als Mannschaftswertung. (Extra Ehrung). 

Soll ich uns als Mannschaft (Solanum, Rippi94, Rippi3, und ich) anmelden oder macht das auch der Bonn2???


----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß, gibt es eine Einzelwertung und die besten drei aus der Mannschaft werden gezählt als Mannschaftswertung. (Extra Ehrung).
> 
> Soll ich uns als Mannschaft (Solanum, Rippi94, Rippi3, und ich) anmelden oder macht das auch der Bonn2???



wer es macht ist mir gleich! aber ich bin einverstanden!

Danke an den "Macher"

Solanum


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2008)

Männer: Manni, Frank, Michael W. und Marcel

Frauen: Iris, Susi, Ela und Daniela

So passt es, oder?

Delgado: In Ak gibt es keine Duschen


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. August 2008)

ja, so paßt es, meldest Du uns Frauen als Team an???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Männer: Manni, Frank, Michael W. und Marcel




Einverstanden und glücklich! Bitte so melden!


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2008)

Jahrgänge? Sind bei der Staffel sicher egal.

Wenn ich auch Einzelmeldung machen soll, müsste ich aber für die Einzelmeldungen haben.

Welche Namen habt Ihr? MTB-Windeck ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Jahrgänge? Sind bei der Staffel sicher egal.
> 
> Wenn ich auch Einzelmeldung machen soll, müsste ich aber für die Einzelmeldungen haben.
> 
> Welche Namen habt Ihr? MTB-Windeck ?




Also meine Einzelmeldung ist schon raus...

Name? Wie wärs mit "Schrottkugeln"?


----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

...oder "Tontauben"

Slanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ...oder "Tontauben"
> 
> Slanum



Tontäubchen


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2008)

Turteltäubchen 


BTW: Darf ich damit schießen? Dann treff ich vieleicht auch was)


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. August 2008)

Also mit dem team bin ich einverstanden


----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Turteltäubchen
> 
> 
> BTW: Darf ich damit schießen? Dann treff ich vieleicht auch was)



Nö!! aber Du musst trotzdem mitmachen!!



gibt´s noch potentielle Teamkollegen?


----------



## Postmann (27. August 2008)

Also der Name ist mir egal! 

Aber was die Einzelmeldung angeht, die ist bei mir schon raus. 

@bonne Danke für's organisieren!!!

P.S. Wann und wo geht es eigentlich los??? Reicht es, wenn ich um 14:00 Uhr vor Ort bin? Denn kann meine kleine Tochter noch Mittagsschlaf machen und meine Familie mitkommen!!!!


----------



## Solanum (27. August 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also meine Einzelmeldung ist schon raus...



dito!! ich hoffe das war richtig!

liebe Grüße, ich radel nun Heim! 

Solanum


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2008)

Männer: Tontauben

Frauen: Turteltäubchen

ist notiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2008)

Hi Anfänger und Rippi 3 . Habe für Ela eine GA in schwarz mit Canti und Discaufnahme. Kann ich fr oder sa einbauen. susi weiß bescheid.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2008)

Ich war gerade in AK.
*Was war denn das ??????*
Da waren ja mehr Biker zum Trainieren als sonst beim Wettkampf.


----------



## Vizepräsident (27. August 2008)

JA die wollten alle mal mit ner Ak schießenwar der flach.
Sonntag wirds Wetter schön da fahr ich lieber en schönes Tourchen

Euch allen viel Spaß dann.

Werd morgen zur AG kommen, is ja alles wieder fest (hoffentlich) an meiner Gurke.

gruß


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> .... is ja alles wieder fest (hoffentlich) an meiner Gurke.




Ahhhhjaa, .... 

BTW: Sa. ist Zeitfahren in Oberehrbach/AK.

Wer da?


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> ...is ja alles wieder fest (hoffentlich) an meiner Gurke.
> 
> gruß



Ein Hoch auf die moderne Medizin.


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. August 2008)

@Pierre: Biathlon oder EZF?

Ist der Split auf der EZF-Strecke endlich weg? Wir fahren hier dieses Jahr andersum

Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> @Pierre: Biathlon oder EZF?
> Bonne




für euch gillt natürlich BEIDES!!!

von nix kommt nix

Slanum


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> für euch gillt natürlich BEIDES!!!
> 
> von nix kommt nix
> 
> Slanum



Also hier der Plan für's WE:

- Samstagmorgen Talsperrentriathlon Gummersbach
- Samstagnachmittag EZF Oberehrbach
- Samstagabend Sommerfest

- Sonntagmorgem LMB Tour 
- Sonntagnachmittag Biathlon AK
- Sonntagspätnachmittag Tour AK --> Wiehl


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also hier der Plan für's WE:
> 
> - Samstagmorgen Talsperrentriathlon Gummersbach
> - Samstagnachmittag EZF Oberehrbach
> ...



Sollte dir langweilig werden dann melde dich einfach.
 Mir fällt da noch mein Garten wieder ein


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> @Pierre: Biathlon oder EZF?
> 
> Ist der Split auf der EZF-Strecke endlich weg? Wir fahren hier dieses Jahr andersum
> 
> Bonne


 

Biathlon


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also hier der Plan für's WE:
> 
> - Samstagmorgen Talsperrentriathlon Gummersbach
> - Samstagnachmittag EZF Oberehrbach
> ...


 
Döner essen in AK, unmittelbar nach dem Biathlon. Siegerehrung dauert eh immer lange.


----------



## Delgado (28. August 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Siegerehrung dauert eh immer lange.



Hab' gute Erfahrungen mit den Duschen in AK 

Gab sogar einen bewachten Bike-Parkplatz davor


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hab' gute Erfahrungen mit den Duschen in AK


 
*ICH* dusche
	

 zuhause.


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. August 2008)

*@Wurzel.*
Guck mal hier. http://www.mtb-rengsdorf.de/



Klasse Veranstaltung, super Verpflegung, klasse Strecke, tolle Leute.
Kein Rennen.

Ich hab da leider WSG Bergzeitfahren, obwohl ich glaub ich fahre lieber in Rengsdorf mit.
Und von daus direkt durch nach Büchel.


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. August 2008)

*Wer ist den heute Abend in Betzdorf ???*



Hanka anfeuern bei der City Night.


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (31. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

auch wenn es ewig gedauert hat bis wir gestartet sind, so war es doch super klasse und hat riesen Spaß gemacht.

Entschuldig bitte, das ich so schnell weg war, aber ich hatte eine Verabredung um 16:00 Uhr mir einer super wunderschönen Frau (meine Frau) und die wollte ich nihct allzu lange warten lassen.

@Delgado, kannst Du mir ein paar Fotos schicken? mail gebe ich dir dann per PM.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. August 2008)

Gratulation an unsere Damen zum 


Mannschaftsgold


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. August 2008)

vielen lieben Dank, findes es auch super daß wir generell so viele Pokale abgeräumt haben, Fotos kommen gleich, daß heißt so gegen 21 Uhr.

Bis dann


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. August 2008)

die Lizenzfahrer auch aber nur wegen mangelnder Konkurrenz. So schlecht haben wir geschossenEiner schlechter als der andere. Jörg hat immerhin 6 mal getroffen, aber Pierre und ich zeigten indiskutable Schießleistung!

War aber wieder ein tollter tag in altenkirchen. Ein echter Geheimtipp!!!!


----------



## Beach90 (31. August 2008)

Stimmt, ein wirklich toller Tag 
Klein aber fein...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. August 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> vielen lieben Dank, findes es auch super daß wir generell so viele Pokale abgeräumt haben, Fotos kommen gleich, daß heißt so gegen 21 Uhr.
> 
> Bis dann




Oh, sorry, Deinen Sieg im Einzel:

Alle Achtung!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. August 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ... aber Pierre und ich zeigten indiskutable Schießleistung!



Das war schoma' besser 

Aber dafür sind Eure Fahrzeiten einsame Spitze!!!


----------



## jumpi (31. August 2008)

ja cooles rennen und starke beteiligung....
und wir sind 3. geworden


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. August 2008)

Hier erstmal vier Photos - den Rest findet Ihr in meinem Fotoalbum


@Delgado - vielen lieben Dank für den Photografenjob -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2008)

*@ Anfänger.*
Du weißt was nach dieser Situation passiert ist.
*Sorry, tut mir leid.*
Ich hatte einen Puls von 190 und Adrenalin oberkante Unterlippe.
War ja nur gut gemeint von Dir.


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. August 2008)

Pierre schmeiss das Foto raus sonst wirste noch disqualifizert, wegen unerlaubter Hilfestellung


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2008)

Du hast dem Manfred bestimmt gesagt das er meine Kette von der Scheibe aufs mittlere legen soll damit ich langsamer anfahre.


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. August 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> aber ich hatte eine Verabredung um 16:00 Uhr mir einer super wunderschönen Frau (meine Frau) und die wollte ich nihct allzu lange warten lassen.


 
*DU *Schleimer ,

ich hoffe deine Frau ließt hier nicht mit.

Bilder gibts in Danielas Fotoalbum


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> @Delgado, kannst Du mir ein paar Fotos schicken? mail gebe ich dir dann per PM.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/9489















PS: Irgendein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass Solanum die Männerwelt platt gemacht hat  Bitte um Bestätigung!


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

Folgende zwei süßen Bilder sollten unbedingt nicht unveröffentlicht bleiben:

Mäxchen bei seiner Liebeserklärung:





Und Wurzelhopsi kurz vor seinem Start beim Flirten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (1. September 2008)

Nääää wat war dat schön mit euch 

freu mich auf´s gemeinsame Essen essen ist das Beste was es gibt auf der Welt 

Bis Bald (in Daun?)

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (1. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> essen ist das Beste was es gibt auf der Welt




Männer können das jetzt noch ergänzen ...... laut Konfuzius


----------



## joscho (1. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Männer können das jetzt noch ergänzen ...... laut Konfuzius



Ne klar, genauso sehen die Beiden ja auch aus


----------



## Solanum (1. September 2008)

Hier die Ergebnisse der Mannschaften


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> PS: Irgendein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, dass Solanum die Männerwelt platt gemacht hat  Bitte um Bestätigung!


 
Sie hat nicht uns, sondern die Zielscheibe platt gemacht.

*@ Max.* Ich habe 5 Euro für dich, vom Jörg.


----------



## Solanum (1. September 2008)

flÃ¤mischer lÃ¶we schrieb:


> Sie hat nicht uns, sondern die Zielscheibe platt gemacht.
> 
> *@ Max.* Ich habe 5 Euro fÃ¼r dich, vom JÃ¶rg.



jaja relativier Du das ruhig mal


Ã¼brigens ich habe (ehrlich) 5â¬ zum Ende der Veranstaltung verloren... falls, nur falls es sich bei den 5â¬ um ein gefundenes Exemplar handelt, wÃ¼rde ich mich hier gerne als Besitzer bekannt geben

Sonnlanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> jaja relativier Du das ruhig mal
> 
> 
> Sonnlanum


 
Mach ich doch garnicht, du hast doch die Zielscheibe durchlöchert.
Und uns auch.


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. September 2008)

oh Pierre, na Iris ist ja ein nettes Mädchen und erzählt es *ALLEN HIER*


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2008)

???
Max hat Jörg 5 Euro geliehen weil er nach dem Rennen zufaul war, zum Auto zufahren, um sich eine Cola zuholen. ( Vieleicht war er auch unterzuckert).


----------



## Solanum (1. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ???
> Max hat Jörg 5 Euro geliehen weil er nach dem Rennen zufaul war, zum Auto zufahren, um sich eine Cola zuholen. .




hmmm schade... hatte nur so ne Hoffnung

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (1. September 2008)

*Ihr seit so süß* 



und hat da etwa auch ein Rippi gewonnen ?  *Wow *


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ihr seit so süß*
> 
> 
> 
> und hat da etwa auch ein Rippi gewonnen ?  *Wow *



Damen:
2 Rippis in der 4er Mannschaft!
und ein dritter Platz im Einzel!


Jungs:
1 Rippi Erster Einzel und zweiter Mannschaft!

Genügt das???


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2008)

Na klar,  mehrere.


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2008)

*Meine güte * das ist ja quasi eine Rippi Invasion 

Sehr schönes Ergebnis ..... und ! Antwort genügt , jetzt weiß ichs ganz genau


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Meine güte * das ist ja quasi eine Rippi Invasion
> 
> Sehr schönes Ergebnis ..... und ! Antwort genügt , jetzt weiß ichs ganz genau




Dabei war noch nicht die Hälfte aller bikenden Rippis am Start


----------



## Tazz (1. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dabei war noch nicht die Hälfte aller bikenden Rippis am Start



und ich sach noch  ......* "Rippi Invasion"*



​


----------



## Delgado (2. September 2008)

Einer hat es tatsächlich geschafft disqualifiziert zu werden 





PS: Braucht Ihr beim Essen meine Unterstützung; Habe noch nix vor


----------



## rippi3 (2. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Einer hat es tatsächlich geschafft disqualifiziert zu werden
> 
> Und 'nur Ein*e'* hat es tatsächlich geschafft, gar nicht ins Ziel zu kommen - welche Schmach
> 
> Nach 'Kette ab' , 'Geradeausfahren in der Kurve vor der Brücke' und 'Reifen platt in Runde 2' habe ich mich leichtsinnigerweise beim Kurzmarathon in Daun angemeldet. Wass passiert eigentlich, wenn man in so'n Vulkankrater rutscht  - und gibt's da noch glühende Lava


----------



## ultra2 (2. September 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> ... Wass passiert eigentlich, wenn man in so'n Vulkankrater rutscht ...



Das ist dann wie bei den (Achtung politisch unkorrekt) "Zehn kleinen Negerlein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. September 2008)

Ja, die Zeiten von Heinrich Lübke sind vorbei. Heute sagt man;
"Zehn kleine maximalpigmentierte Mitmenschen fremdländischer Herkunft."


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. September 2008)

. Eine gute Formulierung. 
Die Schüler von heute, was würdest du da sagen, wenn du die beschreiben müsstest, ich meine die, die sich etwas schwerer tun?
 Bonne


----------



## joscho (2. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> . Eine gute Formulierung.
> Die Schüler von heute, was würdest du da sagen, wenn du die beschreiben müsstest, ich meine die, die sich etwas schwerer tun?
> Bonne



Opfer


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Einer hat es tatsächlich geschafft disqualifiziert zu werden



Schau mal auf dessen und auf meine Startnummer
Der hatte einfach nur ANGSTund ist deshalb die Kinderrunde gefahren
Er wollte nur nicht dass ich meine Drohung wahr mache und ihn schon oben auf der Wiese einhole...dabei hatte ich es meinem Hintermann versprochen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> . Eine gute Formulierung.
> Die Schüler von heute, was würdest du da sagen, wenn du die beschreiben müsstest, ich meine die, die sich etwas schwerer tun?
> Bonne


Das müßte was mit Sauerstoffmangel, Bewegungsmangel und unzureichende Aufnahmefähigkeit zutun haben.


----------



## Bonnekessel (2. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Opfer



Du kennst mich doch gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch gar nicht



Mir hat gereicht, was ich bei der X-Hardt von Dir gesehen habe


----------



## joscho (3. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch gar nicht



Außerdem bezog ich mich nicht NUR auf Deine Schüler  
Die Unfähigkeit der Verantwortlichen zeigt sich mir zur Zeit mal wieder überdeutlich bei dem Thema "individuelle Förderung". Leider hat Versagen oder gar kriminelles Handeln heutzutage keine persönlichen Konsequenzen mehr, wenn nur die Position ausreichend hoch ist (da kenne ich Schuldezernenten, OBs von Klüngelstädten usw. usf). Die Konsequenzen tragen ausschließlich die in der Nahrungskette folgenden - im speziellen Schüler und tlw. Lehrer.

Günther Grass würde sagen; ein weites Feld. Und eigentlich gehört es hier nicht wirklich hin. Und deshalb rege ich mich jetzt wieder ab und gehe erst mal einen Lehrer zusammenfalten


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. September 2008)

*@ Wurzel.*
Freust du dich auch schon ?????


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. September 2008)

@Wurzel

laß das ja nicht die Miri sehen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. September 2008)

*@ rosadrnorden:  Wie so den Touren nur noch mit GPS? 
*


----------



## rosadrnorden (4. September 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> *@ rosadrnorden: Wie so den Touren nur noch mit GPS? *


 
Tja was soll man dazu schreiben  

Sollte es allerdings in meiner Nähe Leute geben, mit Nafi - dann könnte ich es ja nochmal wagen


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. September 2008)

*@ 2dangerbiker.* Teamwertung beim Vulkan ?????? 
Ich bin ja schon gemeldet, falls es da was gibt, von mir aus gerne, solange ich auch in der Einzelwertung bleibe.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. September 2008)

es gibt eine Teamwertung für zwei oder drei Fahrer, man bleibt dann auch in der Einzelwertung.
Werde jetzt den Veranstalter eine Mail schreiben, dass wir beide in der Teamwertung und in der Einzelwertung starten wollen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. September 2008)

*@ Bonne.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. September 2008)

*@ 2dangerbiker.*
Klasse Manfred, habe es gerade mit dem Team gesehn, hätte ich nicht dran gedacht.
Und; das können wir sogar gewinnen. Vieleicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. September 2008)

und wenn wir jetzt noch im Dreier starten, haben wir den Sieg schon in der Tasche.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. September 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> und wenn wir jetzt noch im Dreier starten, haben wir den Sieg schon in der Tasche.



Bin dabei 

Leider nur auf der Kurzstrecke angemeldet


----------



## 2dangerbiker (4. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei
> 
> Leider nur auf der Kurzstrecke angemeldet



sorry, aber den dritten Mann haben wir und wenn wir gewinnen sollten wird es an unseren dritten Fahrer liegen. (Wenn er seine Radsachen nicht wieder zu Hause stehen läßt)


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. September 2008)

Sa. morgens Marathon danach 
	


Sa. abends RWE Bike Nigth danach 
	



So. mittags NRW Cup und danach 
	



Geht das ??????


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sa. morgens Marathon danach
> 
> 
> 
> ...






geht immer


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. September 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> sorry, aber den dritten Mann haben wir und wenn wir gewinnen sollten wird es an unseren dritten Fahrer liegen. (Wenn er seine Radsachen nicht wieder zu Hause stehen läßt)



Ich kann noch ganz andere Geschichten aus Daun erzählen:

Auf der Premierenveranstaltung (2000??) bin ich 20 Minuten hinter Pierre ins Ziel gekommen. Eine Defekt hatte ich nicht!   Pierre zieht mich heute noch damit auf

2002 stand ich im Stau und habe den Start komplett verpasst. Ist ein Superrennen gewesen, so als allerletzter zustarten und etwa 1200 Menschen zu überholen ....

Für Samstag lass ich mir wieder was lsutiges einfallen ...

Mit dem flotten Dreier (@Delgado: ruhig Brauner) geht klar. "Focus and Bonne" ist unser Teamname für Daun. Ich hoffe das ist ok.

1009 
  S1
   Bonnekessel Michael 
  GER
 1968
   Focus and Bonne / MTBvD/German-A/Schwalbe/VDO/Sponser 


Gute Nacht

P.S. Ich versuche jetzt meine Sachen zu packen. Schaffe ich das?


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ich kann noch ganz andere Geschichten aus Daun erzählen:
> 
> Auf der Premierenveranstaltung (2000??) bin ich 20 Minuten hinter Pierre ins Ziel gekommen. Eine Defekt hatte ich nicht!  Pierre zieht mich heute noch damit auf


 
2001 war das als *ich* dich *geschlagen* habe.


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. September 2008)

...und was war Sonntag? Iris schreib es noch einmal ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. September 2008)

Ok, 1 zu 1. 

Wann ist Rodgau ..??

So muß jetzt was "schaffen", bis heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. September 2008)

http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike_detail.asp?active=1&lang=german&rub=mar&pr=90000148&do=idx#


 2009


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. September 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> sorry, aber den dritten Mann haben wir und wenn wir gewinnen sollten wird es an unseren dritten Fahrer liegen. (Wenn er seine Radsachen nicht wieder zu Hause stehen läßt)



@Manni: keine Sorge, das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint...also wieder abregen, ich mute dir mein fahrerisches Niveau schon nicht zu, großer Meister ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. September 2008)

Jetzt sind wir fast alle Cowboys




War klasse in Daun

Wickede haben wir uns heute gespart,währe zuviel geworden.


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2008)

Klasse Idee mit den Cowboyhüten anstatt Urkunden 

Meiner hat einen dankbaren Abnehmer gefunden


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wickede haben wir uns heute gespart,währe zuviel geworden.



Zuviel Mäckes???

P.S. Bilder kommen erst morgen, hab mein Händy liegen lassen


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. September 2008)

nee waren schlapp

und dann guck mal hier und klick das Bild an www.german-a-cup.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> nee waren schlapp
> 
> und dann guck mal hier und klick das Bild an www.german-a-cup.de



Gibbet etwa noch mehr I... die in ihre Rahmen Löcher bohren???

Manche stehen ja auf die Bewegungen eines Kuheuters


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Zuviel Mäckes???


 


Bonnekessel schrieb:


> nee waren schlapp


 
Ich bin diese Woche aussergefecht gesetzt worden, eine Woche die Beine ruhig halten.
Virusinfekt (Muskuläre Überbelastung und Erkältung)

Vieleicht hat es aber auch was gutes. In der ruhe liegt die Kraft.


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Woche aussergefecht gesetzt worden, eine Woche die Beine ruhig halten.
> Virusinfekt (Muskuläre Überbelastung und Erkältung)
> 
> Vieleicht hat es aber auch was gutes. In der ruhe leigt die Kraft.



Gute Besserung!

Dann biste Sonntag bei Manni ja fit


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2008)

Ich währe gerne schon Samstag Fit, da wollte ich zu einem schönen Cross Duathlon.
Aber ich kann ja jetzt auch nicht laufen zur Vorbereitung.
Sonntag bin ich aber aufjedenfall dabei.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. September 2008)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Vizepräsident (9. September 2008)

Gute Besserung Pierre!

wegen des B...g-Rahmens: Der B...typ ist selbst zu d....f den richtigen Rahmen zu kopieren.Bevor jemand sowas kauft....naja


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2008)

Danke für die genesungs Wünsche

.

Soll die ganze Woche so ein Wetter sein , macht was draus.

@ Vize.
Da hat jemand beim Nachbarn abgeguckt und doch noch fehler gemacht.
Kenn ich aus meiner Schulezeit dann nur so. Test abgeben und Note 6.


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Soll die ganze Woche so ein Wetter sein , macht was draus.




Muss Rasen mähen 

Soll aber ja ein tolles Ausgleich-Training sein


----------



## Beach90 (9. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs (und Delgado natürlich auch),
was sind denn am kommenden Wochenende für Sportveranstaltungen ,außer Pützchen´s Markt???

LG Max


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs (und Delgado natürlich auch),
> was sind denn am kommenden Wochenende für Sportveranstaltungen ,außer Pützchen´s Markt???
> 
> LG Max




Danke Süßer ,

Sa. Tour und Nachtreffen des fantastischen Teams Watzup Oberhausen, Sonntag 54 km Einzelzeitfahren, die legendäre "Morsbach Runde" und Sonntag die Manni Tour ab Herrchen Bhf. (da wo Du mal die Schulbank gedrückt hast, oder was auch immer )

Reicht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. September 2008)

.... evtl. lassen wir Dich bei der Watzup after bike party den table dance und die Oben Ohne-Bedienung machen.

Bedienen kannst Du doch oder?


----------



## ultra2 (9. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... evtl. lassen wir Dich bei der Watzup after bike party den table dance und die Oben Ohne-Bedienung machen.
> 
> Bedienen kannst Du doch oder?



Sollte er zumindest vom Sehen her kennen, wenn er sich schon in jungen Jahren im Bahnhofsmileu herumgetrieben hat.


Delgado schrieb:


> ...Herrchen Bhf. (da wo Du mal die Schulbank gedrückt hast, oder was auch immer )


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2008)

P-Weg Marathon, Eisenbach Duathlon, NRW Cup Haltern, .......................


----------



## Tazz (9. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Woche aussergefecht gesetzt worden, eine Woche die Beine ruhig halten.
> Virusinfekt (Muskuläre Überbelastung und Erkältung)
> 
> Vieleicht hat es aber auch was gutes. In der ruhe liegt die Kraft.



*Ach Du armer Kerl* 





Ach ja und pass auf das Deine Familie nicht krank wird ...............


----------



## Beach90 (9. September 2008)

Ah cool, eine Tour ab Herchen...fein fein.
Vllt starte ich dann aber auch beim P-weg. Soll ja immer tolle Stimmung da sein


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. September 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ah cool, eine Tour ab Herchen...fein fein.
> Vllt starte ich dann aber auch beim P-weg. Soll ja immer tolle Stimmung da sein



@Max P-weg ist eigentlich ausgebucht, es ist schwer da noch einen Startplatz zu bekommen...wenn das so einfach wäre, gäbe es nämlich keine Tour ab Herchen


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

Die ham mir am Montag abend mein schönes neues Rennrad kaput gefahren

Gabel ist gerissen udn das VR ist auch hin... aber das zahlt ja zum Glück alles die Versicherung....
ne Tüte Mitleid bitte

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Die ham mir am Montag abend mein schönes neues Rennrad kaput gefahren
> 
> Gabel ist gerissen udn das VR ist auch hin... aber das zahlt ja zum Glück alles die Versicherung....
> ne Tüte Mitleid bitte
> ...



*Arme Maus!* 

Aber sieh's mal positiv! Du kannst dann jetzt MTB fahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Die ham mir am Montag abend mein schönes neues Rennrad kaput gefahren
> 
> Gabel ist gerissen udn das VR ist auch hin... aber das zahlt ja zum Glück alles die Versicherung....
> ne Tüte Mitleid bitte
> ...



:kotz:

Wird schon wieder hoffentlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Wird schon wieder hoffentlich!





Delgado schrieb:


> *Arme Maus!*
> 
> Aber sieh's mal positiv! Du kannst dann jetzt MTB fahren




Danke
Ihr seid meine Helden


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. September 2008)

Wie ist es passiert ???
	

Ist* dir* was passiert ???
	


So ein Sch......!  Aber wenn die Versicherung bezahlt, dann gehts ja.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. September 2008)

*@ Anfänger.FOTOS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2008)

BTW: Hat eigentlich jemand Fotos aus Daun?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Anfänger.FOTOS!!!!!!!*



Musste gestern nach der Tour noch zu Meckes und zu Bonne und war zu spät zu hause...heute abend, versprochen!


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wie ist es passiert ???
> 
> 
> Ist* dir* was passiert ???
> ...



also: ich:  auf Radweg, und grüner Ampel, sie:  Links abbiegender Kombi .... BUM!!!!
die zwei Zeugen sagen ich bin über die Haube geflogen, die Fahrerin sagt das das nicht stimme.....ich weis es nicht! aber ich hab nix, noch nicht mal blaueflecken und die hab ich sonst ganz schnell....
dann: gaaanz viel Trubel.... aber alles OK! Rad ist schon beim Händler zur Durchsicht....

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (10. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Die ham mir am Montag abend mein schönes neues Rennrad kaput gefahren



Wo warst Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt  An Dir noch alles heile 



> Gabel ist gerissen udn das VR ist auch hin... aber das zahlt ja zum Glück alles die Versicherung....
> ne Tüte Mitleid bitte


Oh, da kannst Du eine Menge von mir haben  Ich verstehe Dich ja so gut. Wobei es bei mir ja nur mein Auto war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allerdings habe ich ja, völlig unschuldig, das quasi Rennrad geschrottet.

Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5077606&postcount=3020

So, jetzt können wir uns gegenseitig bemitleiden oder es sportlich sehen - wer hat den größeren Schaden


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wo warst Du zu diesem Zeitpunkt  An Dir noch alles heile
> 
> das war Ortseingang Rösrath, ende der langen geraden zwischen Rath und Rösrath (Arbeitswege Unfall)
> 
> ...




also ich habe ja praktisch keien Schaden....wegen Versicherung und so (wird sich zeigen...).... Du gewinnst also vermutlich nach Punkten!

gut das Du mich nicht umgefahren hast


----------



## joscho (10. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> also ich habe ja praktisch keien Schaden....wegen Versicherung und so (wird sich zeigen...).... Du gewinnst also vermutlich nach Punkten!



Hm, das war einfach 



> gut das Du mich nicht umgefahren hast



Hätte ich aber glaube ich lieber gemacht


----------



## Solanum (10. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Hätte ich aber glaube ich lieber gemacht


----------



## Tazz (10. September 2008)

Ja Iris ,so was blödes mit Deinem Rad 



Ich freue mich jedenfalls das Dir nix passiert ist  , das hätte ja nun wirklich anders sein können ............ 


Ach und das nächste mal mußt Du besser aufpassen  nicht das Du noch unter die Räder kommst 

Dabei sahst Du gar nicht schlecht mit dem Rennraddings aus  , aber Mountainbike steht dir eh besser


----------



## joscho (10. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


>



Na ja, komm. Du hast ja immerhin einen coolen Stunt hingelegt Der Kerl bei mir war da voll langweilig 

In den Anhörungsbogen, den ich heute bekommen habe, sollte ich das wohl anders reinschreiben


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Musste gestern nach der Tour noch zu Meckes und zu Bonne und war zu spät zu hause...heute abend, versprochen!


 

Ich will ja nicht nerven 

aber ich bräuchte dringend ein paar Fotos


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht nerven
> 
> aber ich bräuchte dringend ein paar Fotos



habe gerade aufn Rechner geladen...kannste ma deine Mailaddi per PN senden???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. September 2008)

Bilder sinn unnerwääks


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. September 2008)

*Danke,* hab sie schon weiter verarbeitet.



yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (10. September 2008)

Glückwunsch Delgado.

*3. Wertungslauf* 
*Platz 1: Michael Heider    RSC Tour Nümbrecht* 
*Start-Nr. 704           32,943 Km/h* 
*Preis: 1 Kickboard gespendet von BERG*


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Delgado.
> 
> *3. Wertungslauf*
> *Platz 1: Michael Heider    RSC Tour Nümbrecht*
> ...



Goiiiiiiilllll !!!!!

.... ein Berg Kickboard* 

Toll was dieser Berg so alles macht 

* was macht ein Kickboard eigentlich?


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht nerven
> 
> aber ich bräuchte dringend ein paar Fotos




Hat zufällig jemand ein Daun-Foto von mir?


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand ein Daun-Foto von mir?




Wenn der Berg rauskriegt, dass wir befreundet sind ...bekommst du wahrscheinlich gar nichts!

Bei mir hat er sich sogar geweigert die Sachen auszuhändigen. Weiß gar nicht warum?

Er sagt ich bekommen von ihm überhaupt nix und ich solle zum Teufel gehen, worauf ich ihm geantwortet habe, dass ich ja dann zu ihm zurück kommen müsste 

Bonne


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wenn der Berg rauskriegt, dass wir befreundet sind ...bekommst du wahrscheinlich gar nichts!







Dann hoff' ich mal, dass er hier nicht mitliest 



BTW: Daun war, dafür dass wir überlegt haben dort gar nicht zu starten, ein voller Erfolg (incl. Kickboard ).


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. September 2008)

Ein Kickboard von *" 

Dirt Devil

 " *

*Aber Vorsicht.

*



*@Anfänger: *Deine Tour hat ja schon 18 Meldungen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Anfänger: [/B][/COLOR]Deine Tour hat ja schon 18 Meldungen.




Warte mal wenn die Sonne erst scheint


Schmerzlich vermisse ich noch:

Solanum 
Beech90
rosadrnorden

???


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. September 2008)

Wurzel !!, aber ich denke er kommt mit.


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Warte mal wenn die Sonne erst scheint
> 
> 
> Schmerzlich vermisse ich noch:
> ...



Bitch90 oda?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (11. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Warte mal wenn die Sonne erst scheint
> 
> 
> Schmerzlich vermisse ich noch:
> ...




das ist ja schön, dass Du mich vemisst
ich weis noch nicht! hätte ja schon Lust! mal sehen wie ich hin komme. mit der Bahn oder mit dem Rad.... beides sehr zeitintesiv....

*grübel*

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (11. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> das ist ja schön, dass Du mich vemisst
> ich weis noch nicht! hätte ja schon Lust! mal sehen wie ich hin komme. mit der Bahn oder mit dem Rad.... beides sehr zeitintesiv....
> 
> *grübel*
> ...



Mach schon, das kriegen wir schon hin .....!


----------



## Beach90 (11. September 2008)

Díe Bitch is am Start Jungs  
... und bringt noch ein paar Jungs mit


----------



## Solanum (11. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Mach schon, das kriegen wir schon hin .....!



Du schiebst mich DAnke!!

OK! ich kommmmmmmeeee

wat is denn mit den Rippis?

Solanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> das ist ja schön, dass Du mich vemisst
> ich weis noch nicht! hätte ja schon Lust! mal sehen wie ich hin komme. mit der Bahn oder mit dem Rad.... beides sehr zeitintesiv....
> 
> *grübel*
> ...



Hi Iris,

das ist kein Problem. Stefan kommt aus Richtung Lohmar und fährt mit seinem Bus, der nimmt dich sicher mit...ich sende Dir mal seine Nummer wenn Du willst?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wurzel !!, aber ich denke er kommt mit.






Vizepräsi??? ich hörte er fährt NUR NOCH Touren?

Postman???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Du schiebst mich DAnke!!
> 
> OK! ich kommmmmmmeeee
> 
> ...



Rippi 1+2: Rennen
Rippi 3: anderes Hobby (singen)
Rippi4-7: k.A. (haben kein I-net)


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Warte mal wenn die Sonne erst scheint
> 
> 
> Schmerzlich vermisse ich noch:
> ...


 
Ich würde glaub ich gerne mitfahren, aber ich halte Euch nur auf, 

Technisch gesehen hab ich nix drauf und wenn ich dann immer schieben muß, dann kommt Ihr ja gar nicht vorwärts.


----------



## Vizepräsident (12. September 2008)

Tour: Wann und Wo?

Ihr könnt ja auch alle zu mir kommen dann machen wir ne nette Freeridetour


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Tour: Wann und Wo?
> 
> Ihr könnt ja auch alle zu mir kommen dann machen wir n' nettes Gangbang



O.K. ... nach der Tour.

Danke!


----------



## Postmann (12. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Postman???


 
Sorry,  ich bin in Wien und kann leider nicht dabei sein, Job geht vor!!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

@Manni, wann kommt denn ein (zeitnaher) Zug aus Hennef?
..... und könnt Ihr auf den warten?

Danke & Gruß

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni, wann kommt denn ein (zeitnaher) Zug aus Hennef?
> ..... und könnt Ihr auf den warten?
> 
> Danke & Gruß
> ...


 


S12 
10.06Uhr ab Hennef


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni, wann kommt denn ein (zeitnaher) Zug aus Hennef?
> ..... und könnt Ihr auf den warten?
> 
> Danke & Gruß
> ...



Gegen 10:21 die S-Bahn (Siegburg 9:59) oder 

die R9, die ist kurz nach 10:00 in Herchen und fährt 9:45 in Siegburg los (Hennef jeweils kurze Zeit später)


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

Danke!

Belohnung kommt gleich ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2008)

Dann wahrscheinlich 10.03 Uhr ab Hennef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

Der Pierre beim City Sprint in Daun:


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. September 2008)

Das Rad das ich da fahre steht übrigens zum *VERKAUF.*


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das Rad das ich da fahre steht übrigens zum *VERKAUF.*



Ist mir zu leicht


----------



## Vizepräsident (12. September 2008)

jaja gangbang...
Also ihr trefft euch so um 10 in Herrchen.
Da kann ich leider nicht und Wetter is ja auch echt grässlich
da muss der gangbang ohne mich stattfinden,viel Spaß
en anderes  mal bestimmt

gruß

vize


----------



## Delgado (12. September 2008)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> jaja gangbang...




Was Du alles so liest ....


----------



## Beach90 (12. September 2008)

..solangs beim Gangbang (auch als belgischer Kreisel bekannt) bleibt^^

Wetter soll okay werden 
Max


----------



## Tazz (12. September 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Ich würde glaub ich gerne mitfahren, aber ich halte Euch nur auf,
> 
> Technisch gesehen hab ich nix drauf und wenn ich dann immer schieben muß, dann kommt Ihr ja gar nicht vorwärts.




Hey Du da 

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Pausen  ...............Mitfahren


----------



## Prophet07 (13. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hey Du da
> 
> Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Pausen  ...............Mitfahren




Renate hat Recht !
Und Außerdem : ab 20 Teilnehmer gehts nur noch um den Spass und nicht mehr ums Biken. Und wenn das noch nicht als Motivation reicht, der Guide ist doch ein Anfänger 

Und zum Wetter, das soll super werden, Ihr solltet auf keinen Fall den Sonnenschutz vergessen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Renate hat Recht !
> Und Außerdem : ab 20 Teilnehmer gehts nur noch um den Spass und nicht mehr ums Biken. Und wenn das noch nicht als Motivation reicht, der Guide ist doch ein Anfänger
> 
> Und zum Wetter, das soll super werden, Ihr solltet auf keinen Fall den Sonnenschutz vergessen



So sehe ich das auch 

Daniela, vielleicht traust du dir nicht die ganze Strecke zu, dann könntest du wenigstens einen Teil (der mit dem Biergarten) mitfahren? Wir holen dich dann zu hause ab und bei mind. 25 Loitz vor der Tür geht eh keine Gegenwehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (13. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch .......bei mind. 25 Loitz vor der Tür geht eh keine Gegenwehr




Warte mal ab bis Alle die Wettervorhersage gesehen haben, da kommst Du mit 25 nicht mehr aus 

Welchen Biergarten hast Du denn eingeplant, ich kenne nur in Herchen einen in so nem alten Fabrikgebäude?


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab bis Alle die Wettervorhersage gesehen haben, da kommst Du mit 25 nicht mehr aus



Äh, ich will ja jetzt nicht so negativ rüberkommen, aber ihr redet schon von dem Tag, der mit 3-16 Grad Celsius ausgeschrieben ist


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Warte mal ab bis Alle die Wettervorhersage gesehen haben, da kommst Du mit 25 nicht mehr aus
> 
> Welchen Biergarten hast Du denn eingeplant, ich kenne nur in Herchen einen in so nem alten Fabrikgebäude?



In Herchen gibts die Löwenburg

, da könnten wir das Tourende ausklingen lassen. Das alte Fabrikgebäude ist Elmores Biergarten in Schladern, das ist schon letztesmal gut angekommen. Alternativ und je nach Zeit wäre auch die Siegperle in Dreisel nicht übel...

Am Sonntag ist in Altwindeck Wandertag mit großem Tamtam. Ich glaube da müssen wir flexibel bei Strecke und Einkehr sein


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Äh, ich will ja jetzt nicht so negativ rüberkommen, aber ihr redet schon von dem Tag, der mit 3-16 Grad Celsius ausgeschrieben ist




Bei Elmores gibts Wolldecken für 

Siegperle ist geschützt in der Sonne


P.S. wir nehmen dann die 16, nicht die 3


----------



## Prophet07 (13. September 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Äh, ich will ja jetzt nicht so negativ rüberkommen, aber ihr redet schon von dem Tag, der mit 3-16 Grad Celsius ausgeschrieben ist




Genau, und jeder Menge Sonne


----------



## joscho (13. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bei Elmores gibts Wolldecken für
> 
> Siegperle ist geschützt in der Sonne



Also doch besser mal Licht mitnehmen 



> P.S. wir nehmen dann die 16, nicht die 3



Dann ist ja gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (13. September 2008)

@Manni

Lebt eigendlich Susi (Rippi??) noch, hab schon ewig nichts mehr von Ihr gehört.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> @Manni
> 
> Lebt eigendlich Susi (Rippi??) noch, hab schon ewig nichts mehr von Ihr gehört.




Ja, sicher! Vielleicht mache ich mit ihr und ihrer Schwester heute eine kleine Nister-Explorer-Tour wenn sie will


----------



## Prophet07 (13. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, sicher! Vielleicht mache ich mit ihr und ihrer Schwester heute eine kleine Nister-Explorer-Tour wenn sie will



Na dann grüß mal schön von mir und viel Spass heute Nachmittag.

Wir sehen uns morgen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2008)

Na hoffentlich stimmt die Wetterprognose für morgen.
Ich fahr gleich zum Cross Duathlon nach Eisenbach(Bad Camberg) dafür passt das Wetter jetzt so.

Sonntag Wandertag ??? Oh nein. Es ist einer der Größten in ganz NRW, da müßen wir aufpassen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch
> 
> Daniela, vielleicht traust du dir nicht die ganze Strecke zu, dann könntest du wenigstens einen Teil (der mit dem Biergarten) mitfahren? Wir holen dich dann zu hause ab und bei mind. 25 Loitz vor der Tür geht eh keine Gegenwehr


 
@anfänger64

wir machen das dann so, der flämische Löwe ruft mich an, wenn Ihr ichtung Elmores seit und ichkomm dann mit dem Auto vorbei

Ist doch eine Super Idee, werde aber im Winter etwas mehr fahren, damit ich nächstes Jahr auch mal eine Tour mitmachen kann - Ehrlich


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2008)

Schön war es mal wieder in Eisenbach, aber auch anstrengend.
2,5 km Laufen 22km MTB 2,5km Laufen.
Der Red Bull Stand war leider nicht da.
Und morgen schön durchs Siegtal, freue mich. Wurzel kommt auch nach, er muß erst Arbeiten.
*@ Bonne.* Viel Erfolg in Plettenberg


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> [/IMG]



Ich meine Du stehst die letzte Zeit ständig auf dem Treppchen .......

*Erschreckend*

 

und das trotz 

 Einkehr ............. hier von mir  *Neid *


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2008)

Mir machts Spaß im Moment, 
ich habe aber auch viel dafür getan..
Wenn alles gut läutf nächste Woche auch, ich bin Führender bei der CX Challeng, Finale ist beim Gallahan Marathon.

Heute hab ich mein Maxi Menü

 aber nicht auf bekommen, hab mir den Rest einpacken lasse.


----------



## Tazz (13. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mir machts Spaß im Moment,
> ich habe aber auch viel dafür getan..
> Wenn alles gut läutf nächste Woche auch, ich bin Führender bei der CX Challeng, Finale ist beim Gallahan Marathon.
> 
> ...



Na , da haben wir schon den gravierenden Unterschied  ich kanns immer aufessen .......................



Ich brauch Dir ja nicht die Daumen drücken , läuft ja schon automatisch ................. trotzdem *Neid*


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2008)

Doch,doch Daumen drücken, in Daun hab ich Platt gefahren, das kann immer und zu jeder Zeit passieren.

Geht die Tour morgen bei

 vorbei ????
Weil, normal esse ich auch mehr als nur so ein kleines Maximenü.
Frag den Bonne !!

Mir fällt gerade ein warum ich heute bei Mc D versagt habe, es lag an den 2 Bratwürsten und 2 Obstboden nach dem Rennen, irgend etwas muß man ja machen bis zur Ehrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Doch,doch Daumen drücken, in Daun hab ich Platt gefahren, das kann immer und zu jeder Zeit passieren.
> 
> Geht die Tour morgen bei
> 
> ...



Na gut , da will ich mal nicht so sein 

 ich drücke die daumen , aber ich bin sicher Du schaffst das schon


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Tourteilnehmer,

es gibt ja Menschen, die anderen ja gar keinen Spaß gönnen. Normalerweise werden diese Leute von mir auch gerne ignoriert, aber:

wenn die dann in der Wetterredaktion einer bedeutenden regionalen Tageszeitung sitzen, dann hagelt es auch schonmal Kritik. So geschehen soeben beim http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=wett&itemid=10148
Schaut euch DAS mal an:



Zum Glück gibt es ja noch seriöse Vorhersagen, so dass die Tour morgen auf jeden Fall bei schönstem Sonnenschein statt findet!!! 
Froi mich drauf, bis morgen!

P.S. und ohne Mäcki, Pierre


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2008)

Nette Gruppe, schönes Wetter, Capo mit Baguette, klasse Trails.
Ich hab 72 km (20km An-Abreise), hat jemand die Höhenmeter ??


*@Bonne.* Wie wars bei dir ??? Hast du auch
	

?


----------



## Beach90 (14. September 2008)

Ja war doch echt mal ne coole lockere Runde
Ich hoffe Frank´s Radl ist bald wieder fahrtüchtig. 
Wetter konnte ja auch besser nicht sein


----------



## ultra2 (14. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nette Gruppe, schönes Wetter, Capo mit Baguette, klasse Trails.
> Ich hab 72 km (20km An-Abreise), hat jemand die Höhenmeter ??



Ja, richtig nett war es. Danke an die Beteiligten.

Ich kann dir 1.136Hm von Bhf bis Bhf bieten.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nette Gruppe, schönes Wetter, Capo mit Baguette, klasse Trails.
> Ich hab 72 km (20km An-Abreise), hat jemand die Höhenmeter ??
> 
> 
> ...




Gemessen habe ich 1067 Bf-Bf. Insgesamt 46km...(mit An-Abfahrt sowie Löwenburg 70,4km und 1570hm)

P.S. hiffe ihr seid alle unfallfrei zu hause angekommen und wart zufrieden mit der Tour...wobei Kritik durchaus erlaubt ist


----------



## soka70 (14. September 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ja war doch echt mal ne coole lockere Runde
> Ich hoffe Frank´s Radl ist bald wieder fahrtüchtig.
> Wetter konnte ja auch besser nicht sein



Kann mich meinem Vorredner zwar nur bedingt anschließen (von wegen "coole, lockere Runde") war trotzdem äußerst nett und schön mit Euch zu fahren und zu quatschen!

Danke fürs Warten, Motivieren, Begleiten und Anschieben!!!!


----------



## joscho (14. September 2008)

War wieder schön bei Euch  Bei knapp 30 Leuten nur eine Panne, dafür eine heftige. Ich hoffe Renate und Frank sind gut nach Hause gekommen.

Danke Manni und alle Mitstreiter.
joerg

P.S.: Mein Garmin sagt 1132 Hm und der VDO zeigte auch irgendwas von knapp über 1100 an.


----------



## Schnegge (14. September 2008)

Auch von mir vielen Dank 

War 'ne super Runde mit 'ner tollen Gruppe und viel Trailspaß  

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. September 2008)

Nee was war das mal wieder schön 
	

 mit so vielen netten Leuten  

Nach dem wir dann ja doch noch von Köln aus den richtigen Bahnhof gefunden haben  

 und wir nur *5 Minuten* zu spät ankamen. War es für uns doch möglich an der Tour teil zu nehmen 

Gelernt habe ich mal wieder das es in Windeck und Umgebung mehr hoch als runter geht 



Und das manche Räder beim hoch fahren am Rahmen sehr sensible Stellen haben 

Es manchmal nicht gut ist diverse Handynummern zu haben  um dann die Berge 2x hoch fahren zu müssen 
um dann nachher doch wieder froh zu sein diverse Handynummern zu haben wenn man mal den Anschluss verpasst hast ............

und erstaunt war ich darüber das ich Sonja ( Soka70) wiedererkannt habe .......

 in der Hoffnung das sie in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder häufiger aufs Rad steigt .... dann braucht man auch nicht Mutterseelen alleine in der mitte der Tour abbrechen und an der Sieg entlang zum Auto fahren .......

Danke an alle 
Gruß
Renate 

*  Es war mal wieder eine super Tour  *​


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. September 2008)

Danke Manni für den tollen Tag:



   nette Leute



   tolles Wetter



   super Tour !!!

@Karin - haben wir das nicht gut gemacht?  



Und gute Besserung für Frank`s Rad


----------



## Konfuzius (14. September 2008)

Ja, im vierten Versuch hab dann auch ich mal einige der berühmten Windecker Trails kennengelernt - und bin nicht enttäuscht worden! 
Es war eine super Tour mit netten Mitfahrern. Danke an den Anfänger und Co-Guides für die hervorragende Organisation von Trails und schönem Wetter 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Ralf


----------



## Harnas (14. September 2008)

*Auch von mir ein **ganz großes Danke an unseren Guide Manni , der diese Riesengruppe vollkommen ruhig immer wieder zusammengeführt hat. Es war wirklich  eine sehr schöne, abwechslungsreiche Tour. Viele tolle Trails, superklasse Mitfahrer und der kultige Biergarten, einfach perfekt! Zumindest bis zu Franks Rahmenbruch
Aber zum Glück ist ihm ja nichts passiert! 
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch. Dann hoffentlich wieder ohne Panne. 

*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. September 2008)

Der Tag begann heute für mich sehr früh. Beim Anblick dieses Bildes auf der Hinfahrt zum Treffpunkt



habe ich an die angemeldete "Rotköpfige Ölbergschnecke" gedacht ("ob sie weiss dass ich sie beobachten kann???")
Nach und nach trudelten dann die Mitfahrer ein, und je länger wir warteten, desto mehr wurden es dann (wir haben wohl zulange gewartet, jedenfalls passten nicht alle auf ein Bild)





Fast pünktlich ging es dann los in den seichten Anstieg, für den sich die Mehrheit entschied. Am "Haus Herchen" vorbei in den "Realschultrail" (die Realschule liegt an der steilen Zufahrt) der allen doch einige Kletterkünste abverlangt hat. Zur Beruhigung gab es dann den Philosophenweg (ja, alte Rechtschreibung war auf dem Schild!) der nur einen einzigen querliegenden Baum bot. Hoch zum Heilbrunnenweg, wo die Heizerfraktion den schwereren Berg herauf nahm, die anderen den Waldweg. Runter nach Dreisel durch die beiden Downhills, hoch zum Wasserfall und dann direkt in den Biergarten! 
Dort machte der Wirt seine Sache heute unerwartet gut, er hatte tatsächlich auch den Kuchen, der auf der Tafel stand!!! Nur das mit dem alkfreien Erdinger, das üben wir nochmal


















Damit auch jeder seinen Kuchen wieder bedauert, erstmal hoch zur Burg. Da passierte, was keiner wollte. Franks Rahmen machte die Grätsche. Schade, denn er und Renate mussten daraufhin die Tour abbrechen. 



Hoch zur Burg, noch ein paar Wanderer aus dem Weg gescheucht, konnte ich leider niemanden zum Gruppenfoto überreden, so gibts nur Einzelaufnahmen



Nach einer rasanten Abfahrt ins Dorf machten wir uns auf eine schöne lange steile Steigung auf den Nutscheid. Dort erwartete uns eine neue Abfahrt (Dank an Max für diesen Tipp) deren Einfahrt für einige schwer zu finden war Trotzdem sind alle unten angekommen und wiir konnten nochmal auf den Wilhelmtunnel für die Eisenbahnfreaks. Zum Schluss dann nochmal den Heilbrunnenweg rückwärts, so waren die meisten Starter auch mit uns ins Ziel gekommen. Nach sieben Stunden hatten wir die Tour endlich geschafft! Die Durstigen und Hungrigen zog es nochmal kurz in die Löwenburg, wo es aber nachdem die Sonne weg war, empfindlich kalt wurde. Danke an alle Mitfahrer, ich weiss die besonders lange Anreise und Eure Motivation sehr zu schätzen! Im nächsten Jahr werden wir hoffentlich wieder eine Tour zusammen unternehmen

P.S. Bilder von [email protected] und mir findet ihr im Album


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir 1.136Hm von Bhf bis Bhf bieten.


 


Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Gemessen habe ich 1067 Bf-Bf.


 


joscho schrieb:


> P.S.: Mein Garmin sagt 1132 Hm und der VDO zeigte auch irgendwas von knapp über 1100 an.


 
Danke, ich mach mich die Woche auf die suche nach einem neuen Hac, meiner ist nun 8 Jahre alt und zeigt mir das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (14. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke, ich mach mich die Woche auf die suche nach einem neuen Hac, meiner ist nun 8 Jahre alt und zeigt mir das auch.



Die, die bei Franks Panne noch die Extrarunde gedreht haben, müssten etwas mehr haben. Bei mir warens dann 1208 hm (VDO).


----------



## sibby08 (14. September 2008)

Von mir auch ein herzliches Dankeschön für diese Tolle Tour heute. Das war ja ein richtiges Singletrail Feuerwerk .
Leider hat ja mein WP-Team Member Cheetah heute ein Schicksal ereilt was man sich nie hofft. Glücklicherweise war es Berg hoch, so das nichts weiter passiert ist. 
@ flämischer Löwe: Bei mir waren es 1043 Höhenmeter von Haus Herchen bis zum Bhf. Gemessen mit Ciclosport CM 8.3AM (überleg dir das mit dem HAC nochmal, habe beide und der 8.3 AM ist viel besser da man nicht benötigte Funktionen ausschalten kann und mehr Übersicht hat).


----------



## sun909 (14. September 2008)

Hi,
schön war´s! 

Ich hatte auf VDO 1200 HM und mit Rückreise nach Köln dann geschmeidige 117km...

Hoffe, Helmut ist samt Begleitung auch gut nach Hause gekommen und der Biker aus Bonn, dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht parat habe, ebenso!

Morgen werde ich gaaanz ruhig machen  Vielen Dank für die schöne Runde an Guide und Co-Guide!

Bis bald wieder
sun909


----------



## Prophet07 (15. September 2008)

Hallo Manni,

die besten Touren sind die, bei denen man auch in den Armen merkt das man was getan hat 

Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour bei Dir.

LG Dieter

PS - Wie ist Rippi94 denn gefahren??? Hoffe doch gewonnen!!!


----------



## Kalinka (15. September 2008)

Ja, alles schon gesagt..
Wie nicht anders vermutet, war es wieder klasse, Manni... und so neu für mich ! DANKE!
Schön sooooo viele bekannte Gesichter und Hinterteile zu sehen.
Die riesige Gruppe war zwar wie die 29? kleinen Negerlein, aber alle sind aus eigenen Stücken oder wegen Rahmenbruchs (Mensch, Frank) vorzeitig ausgeschieden...
Dank Guide, diverser Back-Guidösinen und Co-Guides kamen wohl alle dahin, wo sie hin wollten.
Mit dem malaten Knie mein Dachgeschoss zu erklimmen, war die letzte sportliche Herausforderung des Tages...man war ich platt wie lange nicht mehr. 
Einen Dank an Bernd fürs Altefraudendenletztenbergraufwitzeln ,
Lissy fürs erfolgreiche Nichtmehrganzsofeigefraudenbergabmotivieren
und Carsten für die 10 min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Dieter fürs Warten bedankte, zerstörte das sein Image...also lasse ich es.
ES HAT SPAß GEMACHT!


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2008)

Dito-Danke!

@Frank, gibt's schon Rahmenbilder 


Edit: Gerade gesehen ..... krass!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Manni,
> 
> die besten Touren sind die, bei denen man auch in den Armen merkt das man was getan hat
> 
> ...



zwei lächerliche Sch...sekunden 
Aber 2. Platz ist ein Super Resultat, finde ich.


----------



## Kalinka (15. September 2008)

*Werbemodus an*

Nicht vergessen:
*MTB-Stammtisch am 26.09.2008*

*Werbemodus aus*


----------



## Solanum (15. September 2008)

Hi Radler,

war sehr schön mit euch! auch von mir ein dickes Danke und Lob an den Guide und alle Mitfahrer

auf ein baldiges Nächstsmal!
Slanum


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nette Gruppe, schönes Wetter, Capo mit Baguette, klasse Trails.
> Ich hab 72 km (20km An-Abreise), hat jemand die Höhenmeter ??
> 
> 
> ...



jep, aber Glück gehabt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (15. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dito-Danke!
> 
> @Frank, gibt's schon Rahmenbilder
> 
> ...




Da gibt jemanden, der genau an diesen Stellen in seine Rahmen "Querrohre" reinschweißt ... http://www.german-a-cup.de/news/neulich-auf-der-eurobike


----------



## gauchel (15. September 2008)

hey
war echt ne klasse tour,und ne nette truppe,sorry das die 3 herchener ab röcklingen weg waren
aber hatten keine lust nochmal hoch zu fahren...
auf bald gruss gauchel


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2008)

*@ Bonne*





*@ all.* Die Woche hat "nur" noch vier Tage.
Bis zum nächsten WE.


----------



## Beach90 (15. September 2008)

Fremdgeschweißt ? 
Lochfahrrad

Diese tolle Innovation hat sich wohl in der Szene rumgesprochen [/ironie]


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2008)

Erdmänchen


----------



## Beach90 (15. September 2008)

....da wurde wohl in der Natur geklaut


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. September 2008)

*@ all.* Die Woche hat "nur" noch drei Tage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis zum nächsten WE.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2008)

?????

Nur noch................... !!


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. September 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Fremdgeschweißt ?
> Lochfahrrad
> 
> Diese tolle Innovation hat sich wohl in der Szene rumgesprochen [/ironie]




Stimmt, habe ich gleich auf der Cup Hp weiterverbreitet
bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2008)

*@ DELGADO: 
	



*


Der 26. oder waren es 27. Geburtstag ?!?


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. September 2008)

cm! im Durchmesser


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. September 2008)




----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. September 2008)




----------



## Tazz (18. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


>




Tja da kann selbst ich nichts mehr hinzufügen  außer 
*
Alles gute zum Geburtstag*


----------



## Postmann (19. September 2008)

*PIERRE - HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*@Micha,* auch dir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag, hab ich gestern irgendwie verpasst!! Sorry, wie kann ich das nur wieder gut machen!




Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2008)

Dem Pierre pünktlich und dem Michael nachträglich;

alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## joscho (19. September 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch




Und Alles Gute Euch Beiden 









Kein Wunder das auf den internationalen Rohstoffmärkten die Smileys knapp werden - das hat tazzche Ausmaße hier ​


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der 26. oder waren es 27. Geburtstag ?!?



Danke Allen 

@Pierre, ist schon der 29. wie jedes Jahr 
@Postmann, überasch mich!


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2008)

Pierre 

Dir auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und schöne Wünsche zum Purzeltag  

..... und immer die Sonne im Nacken und die Kette rechts; Auch die nächsten 34 Jahre. 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Solanum (19. September 2008)

Hi Pierre,

alles herzlich Liebe zu Deinem Geburtstag



das Wetter passt ja!! wenn auch etwas


bis Bald, 
Solanum​


----------



## Konfuzius (19. September 2008)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag euch beiden! 



Und auch im nächsten Jahr weiterhin viele Rennsiege! 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. September 2008)

Und das beste kommt zum Schluss!

Aber nicht von mir

Alles Gute und ein in jeder Hinsicht sturzfreies Lebensjahr!

Bonne


----------



## Tazz (19. September 2008)

Da will ich doch noch schnell das Schlusslicht machen............

Lieber  Pierre  @Flämischer Löwe 





​
*Alles liebe zum Geburtstag *






​

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. September 2008)

Ok, wenn das Tazz das Schlußlicht macht, dann fang ich eben wieder neu an:

@2dangerbiker

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf äh natürlich Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag
wünscht Dir rosa und Ann-Caro, ich denke flämischer Löwe auch, aber der schreibt bestimmt selbst.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. September 2008)

Alles Gute Manfred ( 2Dangerbiker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. September 2008)

Dem neuen DM


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dem neuen DM


 
Ja, auch von mir. 
Luca, glückwunsch zur *Deutschen Meisterschaft .*


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. September 2008)

*@ Bonne.* Wie war es bei dir ???


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. September 2008)

mani forever 
....

Hatte heute nach 3 Runden platt. Musste laufen, Laufrad gewechselt, war dann knapp vor unseren Freund Hendrik Franke und konnte dann souverän gewinnen. Jörg verlor leider in der letzten Runde Rang 3 an Hausknecht von Zee Allieenz.

Jerome führte in der U 15 deutlich und ging weiter Risiko ...Sturz ausgeschieden.
Dann Alex Schäfer 1. und Jannik wird 2!!! Sein erster Podestplatz. Schade um Jerome, das wäre natürlich klasse gewesen ein reines IGS-Podium in Werdohl.

ach ja Luca war voll cool über 2 Minuten vorsprung gratulation!!!

Pepe musste ganz hinten starten und ist 3. geworden auch super!!

Gute nacht

Viel erfolg den Gallahanheizern


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. September 2008)

Jetzt stehe ich unter druck.
Ich muß morgen nachlegen.

Gratulation an die Podiumsplätze


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. September 2008)

Druck stand gehalten
Gallahan Trails Marathon, tages DRITTER







Und somit GESAMT SIEGER CX MARATHON CHALLENGE 2008










Weitere Fotos pack ich gleich in mein Album.

Auch gut dabei waren Stephan, Manfred und Marcel.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. September 2008)

So geschafft:

Alle Fotos von heute sind jetzt in meinem Album Galahaan 2008


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. September 2008)

@Tazz

hier extra ein Foto für Dich, damit Du siehst, das nach dem Wettkampf vor dem Wettkampf ist   






So mußt Du Deinen Trainingsplan angehen


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @Tazz
> 
> hier extra ein Foto für Dich, damit Du siehst, das nach dem Wettkampf vor dem Wettkampf ist
> 
> ...


*
Sehr Cool* 

 

Der Jung hat aber auch immer so einen Hunger .......................

So langsam glaub ich doch das nach der Tour vor der Tour ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. September 2008)

Mensch ihr Windecker seit aber ganz schön sportlich und dabei auch noch sehr erfolgreich, Hut ab und macht weiter so .


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. September 2008)

Hac 4 ?? 
Wieviel ?? 
Mit Interface ??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. September 2008)

Habe auch ein paar Bilder Online gestellt.

FL:


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> Sehr Cool*
> 
> 
> ...



Die Mäcki-Menues anschließend verschweigen wir lieber, oder???


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

Pfff 

Ich werde ja schon bein hinschauen 1 kg schwerer  .........  Danke für´s Verschweigen 

Ach ja ................................

Glückwunsch noch nachträglich dem *2dangerbiker zum Geburtstag* und Sportlich gesehen *Gratulation für die Treppchen Steher*  

Seit ihr denn jetzt fertig ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Die Mäcki-Menues anschließend verschweigen wir lieber, oder???





*NEIN WARUM.*
Maxi Menu mit viel Mayo 9 Chicken und 1 liter Cola, danach Flurry Smarty und .......und..... !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

*nur so* 


...............

 Burger


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Pfff
> 
> Ich werde ja schon bein hinschauen 1 kg schwerer  .........  Danke für´s Verschweigen
> 
> ...



Achso: 
War gerade noch mit dem FRISCH GEBACKENEN DEUTSCHEN MEISTER (Rippi94) und zwei anderen Rippis beim Griechen - Grillplatte natürlich


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Achso:
> War gerade noch mit dem FRISCH GEBACKENEN DEUTSCHEN MEISTER (Rippi94) und zwei anderen Rippis beim Griechen - Grillplatte natürlich



............ ohne Worte 



​


----------



## Delgado (22. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Druck stand gehalten
> Gallahan Trails Marathon, tages DRITTER
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!

an Pierre, Luca, Iris, Bonne, Ingo, .....

War ja ein supererfolgreiches WE. 

Meine Bilder kommern wohl erst später von den Werdohlern ....


----------



## Solanum (22. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> an Pierre, Luca, Iris, Bonne, Ingo, .....
> 
> ...



von mir auch an alle!!!

_*super gemacht Luca *_

.........und Delgado natürlich auch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> von mir auch an alle!!!
> 
> _*super gemacht Luca *_
> 
> .........und Delgado natürlich auch



Den Marcel nicht vergessen...netto-Fahrzeit immerhin mind. Top-ten!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Den Marcel nicht vergessen...netto-Fahrzeit immerhin mind. Top-ten!!!


 


Der hat sich im Training angewöhnt ohne Schlauch und Pumpe zufahren, im Rennen wird sowas bestraft.
Ansonsten war er ganz gut dabei.
Aber gesehen habe ich ihn nie.


Meine Beine sind heute Bleischwer

, ich werde die nächsten Tage nur Rekom fahren.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Aber gesehen habe ich ihn nie.



Ich auch nicht

Morgen Rekom mit Klaus in der Heide.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2008)

Nein. 
Mit Marcel im Siegtal. ( Ich nehme dann 2 Schläuche mit)

Ziel: Eisdiele in Eitorf


----------



## Postmann (23. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bi auch noch da und bin sogar gestern 58km geradelt, aber bei über 30° und 80% Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Hier ein paar Fotos des Trails durch die Everglades.






Wobei es hier dann sehr eng wurde und ich mir nicht sicher war, ob irgendein Viech hinter dem nächsten Busch sitzt.





Aber als Lohn für den Mut und den Schweiß und die Millionen Mückenstiche hatte ich dann folgenden "Strand" zum Golf von Mexiko vor mir!!!






Obwohl ich gestehen muß, das ich am Anfang echt Schiss hatte, denn man mußte sich vor dem Einstieg in den Trail in ein Buch eintragen und beim Verlassen wieder in ein Buch eintragen, damit "unregelmäßigkeiten" nachverfolgt werden können.

Also, jeder der sich ein aber nciht ausgetragen hat ist wahrscheinlich noch immer in den Evergllades, entweder komplett oder in mehreren Aligatoren 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (23. September 2008)

Da packt einen ja der blanke Neid!!!

Noch viel Spass weiterhin


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2008)

Da würde ich nicht fahren, da gibts doch überall dicke giftige Schlangen.
	


Da trage ich mich lieber zu einer LMB Tour vom Anfänger ein.


----------



## Postmann (23. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht fahren, da gibts doch überall dicke giftige Schlangen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, die Schlange machen mir keine Sorge, aber die Aligatoren, die sind irgendwie so groß!! 

Naja, jetzt sitz ich eh nur noch im Büro und bekomme kaum mit wie das Wetter draussen ist, wobei es heute kaum Sonne hat und dafür Regen und Gewitter, aber bei immer noch gut über 30°. 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rippi3 (23. September 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Naja, die Schlange machen mir keine Sorge, aber die Aligatoren, die sind irgendwie so groß!!
> 
> Ich glaub', die sind nicht nur groß, sondern auch schnell - und wenn die Kammeramänner mit kompletter Ausrüstung verschwinden lassen können, schaffen die das bestimmt auch mit Radlern samt Rad, oder?


----------



## Postmann (23. September 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Postmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, die Schlange machen mir keine Sorge, aber die Aligatoren, die sind irgendwie so groß!!
> ...


----------



## rippi3 (23. September 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> rippi3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist ja nicht mein Rad!
> ...


----------



## Postmann (23. September 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Postmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also - lieber nicht aus Versehen über den Schwanz fahren...
> ...


----------



## sibby08 (23. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *NEIN WARUM.*
> Maxi Menu mit viel Mayo 9 Chicken und 1 liter Cola, danach Flurry Smarty und .......und..... !!


 
Ja warum auch nicht, die Profies machen das ja auch so wie man seit heute auf der Startseite nach lesen und sehen kann.




Vielleicht liegt ja darin der Schlüssel zum Erfolg .
Also Team III, beim nächsten WP Glühwein, Punsch und Co einfach weglassen und direkt das *golden M* ansteuern.


----------



## Tazz (23. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja warum auch nicht, die Profies machen das ja auch so wie man seit heute auf der Startseite nach lesen und sehen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




............................was glaubst denn was wir gemacht haben 

*und wir sind erfolgreich 

 ​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> .


 




Ist ja Cool, aber muß der mir alles nach machen.
Erst die Laufräder und jetzt das.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. September 2008)

wieso nachmachen?

Julian isst das vor dem Rennen, damit er den Zweitplatzierten nicht überholt


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2008)

Ok 

Aber, stell dir mal vor, wir würden vor dem Rennen ......... nein das ginge garnicht:kotz:!


----------



## sibby08 (23. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Aber, stell dir mal vor, wir würden vor dem Rennen ......... nein das ginge garnicht:kotz:!


 
Das muss auch ein Team interner Burger sein, schaut mal auf die Farbe der Verpackung, genau wie das Trikot. Wer weiß was da alles drin ist ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2008)

Spanischer Bürger 
	

Koch Dr. Fu.....s

*@Bonne.* Sonntag Oberhausen ?????


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. September 2008)

Zur "Ehrenrettung" von dem guten Julien möchte ich anmerken, dass ich das Bild kurz vor der Siegerehrung gemacht habe. Also nachdem er überlegen den Gesamtweltcup gewonnen hat. Und als Olympiasieger kann man am Ende einer langen Saison ja auch schon mal "über die Stränge" schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Zur "Ehrenrettung" von dem guten Julien möchte ich anmerken, dass ich das Bild kurz vor der Siegerehrung gemacht habe. Also nachdem er überlegen den Gesamtweltcup gewonnen hat. Und als Olympiasieger kann man am Ende einer langen Saison ja auch schon mal "über die Stränge" schlagen.


 
Natürlich, machen wir ja auch nach jedem Rennen.

Im ernst: Nach einer Langen Intesiven Belastung ist das auch kein Problem, dem Körper ist egal wie (woraus), hauptsache er bekommt ordentlich Kalorien.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Spanischer Bürger
> 
> 
> Koch Dr. Fu.....s



Du meinst der kocht ENTE ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist ja Cool, aber muß der mir alles nach machen.
> Erst die Laufräder und jetzt das.



Wie? Fährst Du etwa auch die sündteuren Carbonfelgen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. September 2008)

*Was ist mit Sonntag??*
-Race in Oberhausen
-Tour durchs Nistertal
-Hütten Tour durch den Leuscheid

oder einfach Beine hoch, Radsport WM gucken und eine Tüte Chips essen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Was ist mit Sonntag??*
> -Race in Oberhausen.


Nee, SA Herdorf reicht fürs Wochenende



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> -Tour durchs Nistertal.



Schöne Idee! Wäre ich dabei!



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> -Hütten Tour durch den Leuscheid


Hört sich anstrengend an



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> oder einfach Beine hoch, Radsport WM gucken und eine Tüte Chips essen.



Kann man das nicht unterwegs?


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. September 2008)

Sonntag ist Familientag, da ich ja schon Samstag den ganzen Tag weg bin.

Wenn überhaupt, dann ist Freeride angesagt. Die Saison ist eh zu Ende und bevor ich wieder 2-3 Monaten lang den Sprachkurs mit meinen Österreichern und Schwaben und den anderen Daum-Ergonauten belege wird jetzt erstmal gesprungen, denn auch das Fliegen muss erstmal wieder gelernt werden und ...

Gruß Bonne

Oberhausen geht sicher gar nicht ...leider! Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. September 2008)

Also Oberhausen 
oder Nistertal (das atemberaubenste, schönste, natürlichste, romantischste, trailigste Tal im Westerwald)

Schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. September 2008)

*@Anfänger.*
Was ist eigentlich mit dir bei dieser Aktion:
www.mtb-rengsdorf.de

Vom Kuchen und der Strecke her lohnt es sich allemal.

Wir fahren danach durch nach Büchel.




Es ist natürlich für alle eine Super Veranstaltung, eine Echt klasse Tour, gerade für Team III


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger.*
> Was ist eigentlich mit dir bei dieser Aktion:
> www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
> 
> ...


Hatte ich drüber nachgedacht. Aber von Büchel fahren wir ja weiter nach CH, so dass Freitag Koffer packen, Wäsche waschen, Haus putzen, Rasen mähen und sonstige weiterer derartiger Kram auf dem Programm


----------



## joscho (26. September 2008)

Hi löwe,

klingt ja ganz nett, ist mir aber zu weit (doppelt so viel wie für Dich, bei allerdings fast gleicher Fahrzeit ).

Euch viel Spaß
joerg



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger.*
> Was ist eigentlich mit dir bei dieser Aktion:
> www.mtb-rengsdorf.de
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

@Anfänger,

komm gib dir nen Ruck, wegen Oberhausen am Sonntag - danach ist doch so gut wie alles vorbei und wir können Chips essen und Beine hochlegen. 
	


.

Was ist denn mit Stephan, hat der evtl. Lust?

Marcel und ich fahren auf jeden fall, Bonne vlt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Anfänger,
> 
> komm gib dir nen Ruck, wegen Oberhausen am Sonntag - danach ist doch so gut wie alles vorbei und wir können Chips essen und Beine hochlegen.
> 
> ...



Lass uns das morgen in Herdorf mal besprechen...da ist auch Stefan dabei!
Wir können ja nach OB fahren, Du fährst das Rennen und ich schaue zu und esse dabei Chips...
Bekommst auch jede Runde ein paar ab


----------



## Solanum (26. September 2008)

Hallöle

kennt wer wen der aus der *Wermelskichner*/Bergisch Gladbach/Lerverkusener/Wipperfürth/Solinger Gegend nach Herdorf kommt und vielleicht gewillt ist, mich und mein Bike mitzunehmen?

oder ich könnte mich auch mit wem zusammen tun um dann gemeinsam mit meinem Auto anreisen....? (platz für weitere zwei Räder und Biker)


Danke

mein Start ist um 12:15


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> kennt wer wen der aus der *Wermelskichner*/Bergisch Gladbach/Lerverkusener/Wipperfürth/Solinger Gegend nach Herdorf kommt und vielleicht gewillt ist, mich und mein Bike mitzunehmen?
> 
> ...



Team III macht doch schonmal weitere Ausflüge übers WE ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> kennt wer wen der aus der *Wermelskichner*/Bergisch Gladbach/Lerverkusener/Wipperfürth/Solinger Gegend nach Herdorf kommt und vielleicht gewillt ist, mich und mein Bike mitzunehmen?
> 
> ...


 

Ich weiß nur, daß der Michael Minter aus Solingen kommt, müßtest den mal anhauen - weil so weit ich weiß, will der auch in herdorf starten. Schick dir gleich mal seine Nummer auf dein Handy


----------



## Solanum (26. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, daß der Michael Minter aus Solingen kommt, müßtest den mal anhauen - weil so weit ich weiß, will der auch in herdorf starten. Schick dir gleich mal seine Nummer auf dein Handy



Danke Nummer ist da!

ich ruf gleich mal an!

Solanum


----------



## Delgado (26. September 2008)

BTW: Wo wir gerade dabei sind .... ich würde für Sonntag noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Bergheim benötigen


----------



## Solanum (26. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, daß der Michael Minter aus Solingen kommt, müßtest den mal anhauen - weil so weit ich weiß, will der auch in herdorf starten. Schick dir gleich mal seine Nummer auf dein Handy



Cool!!! er nimmt mich mit!!!
war für ihn auch kein Problem, dass ich ja schon früher da sein muss

Danke dem Vermittler


----------



## Solanum (26. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW: Wo wir gerade dabei sind .... ich würde für Sonntag noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Bergheim benötigen



wüßte da was ab Wermelskirchen

außerdem: DU kannst auch Radfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (26. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> außerdem: DU kannst auch Radfahren!



Mach ich jetzt auch ....

Tschöööööö bis Morgen!


----------



## joscho (26. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW: Wo wir gerade dabei sind .... ich würde für Sonntag noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Bergheim benötigen



Ich könnte sowohl eine nach Königswinter wie auch nach Köln anbieten - je nach Ausgangspunkt hilft das auch


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Cool!!! er nimmt mich mit!!!
> war für ihn auch kein Problem, dass ich ja schon früher da sein muss
> 
> Danke dem Vermittler


 

Freut mich. Michi ist auch ein Super netter Typ


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Lass uns das morgen in Herdorf mal besprechen...da ist auch Stefan dabei!
> Wir können ja nach OB fahren, Du fährst das Rennen und ich schaue zu und esse dabei Chips...
> Bekommst auch jede Runde ein paar ab


 

Die Strecke weist fast keine HM auf ist aber super Flowig, macht rießen spaß dort.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

*@ Anfänger( bald Insider) .*Ist der Stephan auch hier gemeldet*???*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Anfänger( bald Insider) .*Ist der Stephan auch hier gemeldet*???*




Nein, soweit ich weiss nicht 

Aber morgen früh trinken wir zusammen einen Kaffee bevor wir fahren und nach dem Rennen gibbet 'ne Doppel-DVD von der FR Fraktion samt Weizen und 5-Kilo-Hahn (gegrillt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (26. September 2008)

*Warum seit ihr am Sonntag nicht beim Herrn Blitzfitz* 

Wäre ja um die Ecke 

Gruß und so


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. September 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Warum seit ihr am Sonntag nicht beim Herrn Blitzfitz*
> 
> Wäre ja um die Ecke
> 
> Gruß und so




20 Maximal auf'n Boot, aber 27 angemeldet...noch Fragen???

Schliesslich sind wir Nichtschwimmer


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nein, soweit ich weiss nicht
> 
> Aber morgen früh trinken wir zusammen einen Kaffee bevor wir fahren und nach dem Rennen gibbet 'ne Doppel-DVD von der FR Fraktion samt Weizen und 5-Kilo-Hahn (gegrillt)


 Echt Hahn gegrillt. Ich liebe es.
Und eine Boots Tour ist auch der Hammer.
Aber ich bin Racer, Oberhausen ruft.

OK. wer am sonnntag am meisten ißt gewinnt. Dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Beach90 (27. September 2008)

Ich wünsch euch mal viel Glück morgen. Werde nicht Starten, da ich mich unter den schönen spanischen Klimaanlagen erkältet hab  Hoffentlich geht in Büchel was ...


----------



## Tazz (27. September 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schliesslich sind wir Nichtschwimmer



Ja sowas 

 , das habe ich ja nicht gewusst...


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. September 2008)

Schön war es heute, und morgen gehts weiter.

Heute waren wir nicht bei 
	
*Aber morgen !!!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schön war es heute, ...
> Heute waren wir nicht bei



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich???


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. September 2008)

Hier was zum gucken.

http://www.bike2b.com/540-Top_Ten_Mountainbike_Crashes-,e_98242,r_2143.htm


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier was zum gucken.



auch so:

Hier der "Pierre-Fanclub"...





Und hier sein Gesicht bei der ersten Vorbeifahrt:


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. September 2008)

Bei der ersten Durchfahrt habe ich es garnicht gesehen.

*Danke an meine Supporter.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (28. September 2008)

Ja, schön war's in Herdorf 

Freu'n uns auf Büchel 

Und jetzt erstma mit Freddy trainieren ..... 

Grüße 

Slanum & Delgad


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2008)

Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz, Pierre. Ich hoffe, dir ist klar, dass ich ihn dir geschenkt habe 







http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/080928-cc-oberhausen-1/
http://xcracer.xc.ohost.de/xcr_ohost/080928-cc-oberhausen-2/

Gruß René


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. September 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum 3. Platz, Pierre. Ich hoffe, dir ist klar, dass ich ihn dir geschenkt habe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pierre, war nur so "langsam" weil es in Oberhausen ja keine (das Wort möchte ich vermeiden) gibt, denn (das Wort möchte ich vermeiden)auf ist Pierre der Schnellste!!!

Wir sind heute geflogen was das Zeug hält ... Ich bin nachher auch den kleinen "Roadgap" gesprungen. Einer musste allerdings in Krankenhaus um sein Ohr flicken zu lassen, weil der Knoprel da raus guckte (4 Stiche). Sonst war es nur geil!!!!Bergab war HP der Schnellste und Deerk flog am weitesten und ich vielleicht am Höchsten in der Crossbahn ...

Jetzt ist erstmal Freeride angesagt für die nächsten 2 Monate


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. September 2008)

*@ XC.* Am Anfang habe ich mich ein Wenig dumm Angestellt, später war ich deutlich schneller. Dann hätten wir die beiden vorne wieder bekommen.
*Den Blumenstrauß widme ich dir.*






Nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen, und ich habe noch Nachschlag geholt.


----------



## XCRacer (28. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ XC.* *... **Den Blumenstrauß widme ich dir.*


Komme ich mir nächstes Jahr bei irgendeinem Rennen abholen. Also schön in die Vase stellen


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. September 2008)

@all Ladys

Rippi3 und meine Wenigkeit planen derzeit eine Lady Anfänger Tour, gestartet wird am 19.10.08 in Herchen ab Bahnhof, wer hat Lust mitzukommen?

@solanum
wenn Du Dich unserem langsamen Tempo anpassen kannst, darfst Du gerne mitkommen.   

Für mehr Infos einfach beim Tour Guide - Lady Tour Anfänger nachlesen


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @all Ladys
> 
> Rippi3 und meine Wenigkeit planen derzeit eine Lady Anfänger Tour, gestartet wird am 19.10.08 in Herchen ab Bahnhof, wer hat Lust mitzukommen?
> 
> ...



Muss ich in'n Fummel um mitkommen zu dürfen oder gibt's eine AUSNAHMEGENEHMIGUNG?


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Muss ich in'n Fummel um mitkommen zu dürfen oder gibt's eine AUSNAHMEGENEHMIGUNG?


 
Du mußt in einem Fummel mitkommen, Ausnahmegenehmigung bekommen nur die Männer, die uns unterwegs mit leckerem Kuchen usw. erwarten


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Du mußt in einem Fummel mitkommen, Ausnahmegenehmigung bekommen nur die Männer, die uns unterwegs mit leckerem Kuchen usw. erwarten



Wieso musst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (30. September 2008)

Hast du doch selber geschrieben


----------



## Solanum (30. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieso musst?



ich finde auch, dass Du mit musst!! aber im rosa Tütü....
ich hab da noch ne Pinke Radlerhose.... die würde ich auch gelten lassen!


Slanum


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich finde auch, dass Du mit musst!! aber im rosa Tütü....
> ich hab da noch ne *Pinke Radlerhose*.... die würde ich auch gelten lassen!
> 
> 
> Slanum




Hab ich selber 

Jetzt brauch ich noch'n zweiten Vorbau und Haare


----------



## Delgado (30. September 2008)




----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. September 2008)

...


----------



## Tazz (30. September 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


>



Nee was macht ihr denn hier schon wieder ? 



ganz Putzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (30. September 2008)

Falsche Jahreszeit für Bikini, oder ???
Sonst könnte man drüber Reden. Da ich mich um die Verpflegung kümmere kann ich in Männerleggins fahren.


Es gibt aber kein

.


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. September 2008)

Für Pierre, marcel und mich??


http://www.tg-tria-ruesselsheim.de/content/view/180/56/


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. September 2008)

Ja, hab ich letztes Jahr auch schon mal von gehört.
Allerdings ist an dem Tag die Vereinsmeisterschaft der WSG, auch Cross Duathlon.
Am 03.10. ist unser Bergzeitfahren, da fahr ich auch schon nicht hin.


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. September 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Am 03.10. ist unser Bergzeitfahren, da fahr ich auch schon nicht hin.




Das ist doch dein Ding denn (das Wort mag ich nicht)auf bist du doch der Schnellste!!

Kann ich da mitfahren??


Gruß Bonne


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2008)

Sach ma Bonne! Muss ich demnächst Angst vor DIR haben?


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Oktober 2008)

Das war einer der schönsten Momente dieses Jahres!

Luca war krank und Jeromes Schlüsselbein war noch nicht belastbar und dann kommt Alex und schafft das Unvorstellbare gegen den haushohen Favoriten Jan G. aus Betzdorf (wir haben es aber auch bis in letzte Detail besprochen, wie es gehen kann). 

Du brauchst aber keine Angst zu haben ... auch aus einem anderen Grund würde ich dich nicht so umarmen.

Bonne


----------



## Solanum (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich finds süß!!

Solanum


----------



## Beach90 (1. Oktober 2008)

das sind soch wenigstens noch emotionen

Hat wer für Samstag noch ein Platz frei im Auto ? Ich muss natürlich mal wieder mein Auto abgeben wenn ein Pflichtrennen ansteht 

LG


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> das sind soch wenigstens noch emotionen
> 
> Hat wer für Samstag noch ein Platz frei im Auto ? Ich muss natürlich mal wieder mein Auto abgeben wenn ein Pflichtrennen ansteht
> 
> LG



würden dich ja mitnehmen, aber wir fahren bereits am Freitag morgen nach Büchel


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Kann ich da mitfahren??
> 
> 
> Gruß Bonne


 
Ist nur WSG.


Kann jemand eine FSA K-Force Ligth 2 fach (29/44) mit Ceramic Lager gebrauchen, Nagel neu im Karton.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (1. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist nur WSG.
> 
> 
> Kann jemand eine FSA K-Force Ligth 2 fach (29/44) mit Ceramic Lager gebrauchen, Nagel neu im Karton.


 

Aha: "eine FSA K-Force Ligth 2 fach (29/44) mit Ceramic Lager" ...
Es gibt doch heutzutage schon Wörterbücher 'Frau-Deutsch' 'Deutsch-Frau'...
Ich brauche dringend eins "Mountainbiker-Normalsterblicher"...
Hauptsache, Ihr versteht Euch


----------



## joscho (1. Oktober 2008)

Google bzw. mtb-news ist Dein Freund 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324853


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> das sind soch wenigstens noch emotionen
> 
> Hat wer für Samstag noch ein Platz frei im Auto ? Ich muss natürlich mal wieder mein Auto abgeben wenn ein Pflichtrennen ansteht
> 
> LG



@Beach90: Hallo Max, hin ginge, zurück leider nicht 
@Rosadrnorden: Hallo Daniela, Euren Termin solltet Ihr noch ins LMB stellen, oder wollt Ihr den Kuchen ganz alleine essen...?


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Rosadrnorden: Hallo Daniela, Euren Termin solltet Ihr noch ins LMB stellen, oder wollt Ihr den Kuchen ganz alleine essen...?


 
Sorry, hatte ich vergessen , Ne Quatsch ich wußte nicht wie das geht aber flämischer Löwe war so nett , mir das zu zeigen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> allgemeine Lady Bike Anfänger MTB Tour



...Anfänger? Da melde ich mich gleich an


----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2008)

Tach zusammen,
hat sich jetzt doch alles zum guten gewendet , komme mit meinem eigenen Autochen 
Wird hoffentlich ein schöner Saisonabschluss morgen, werde aber eh nur mitrollen, da meine Erkältung noch nicht ganz ausgestanden ist.

LG Max


----------



## Redking (4. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Manni!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Habe heute viel Spaß und mach dich nicht lang in Büchel
Und danach:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Prophet07 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Manni, altes Haus
(ich darf das sagen, hängst mir ja dicht im Nacken)

Wünsche Dir nur das Beste und mindestens nochmal 44 Jahre auf dem Bike

LG
Dieter


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2008)

Du hast jetzt endlich die sittliche Reife erreicht wieder neben mir sitzen zu dürfen, dazu und zu deinem Geburtstag

Meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2008)

So so , da hat auch der Herr Anfänger64 Geburtstag 





 *Alles liebe zum Großereignis *Manni ​
Dazu wünsche ich Dir erfolgreiche schöne Touren , bei bestem Wetter , ne schöne Party 

 mit den Rippis , ein kühles Kölsch 

 ,Kuchen 

 und 

 und und ............


Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. Oktober 2008)

Da haben wir uns ja noch rechtzeitig kennengelernt, damit ich Dir zum Geburtstag gratulieren kann: 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*





also auch von mir...

Gruss
Martina


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Oktober 2008)

Manni hat ein neues Bike von Rippi3 bekommen, ok nicht neu aber schnell und leicht ...das kann er aber selbst erzählen,wenn er aus der Schweiz zurück ist ...er hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig ...und ich mich auch
Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Oktober 2008)

Endlich Saison Ende.
Glückwunsch allen erfolgreichen des WE's.

Für mich lief es auch gut


2mal

Morgen gibts ein paar Bilder.

Ich muß jetzt schlafen.
	

Bin Platt wie eine Flunder.


----------



## Solanum (6. Oktober 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Manni hat ein neues Bike von Rippi3 bekommen, ok nicht neu aber schnell und leicht ...das kann er aber selbst erzählen,wenn er aus der Schweiz zurück ist ...er hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig ...und ich mich auch
> Gruß Bonne



Ja das war echt Rührend

voll cool!!

Solanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Oktober 2008)

German-A Cup Gesamt Wertung






Marathon Ehrung





In meinem Album findet ihr noch weitere Bilder aus Büchel, unter Büchel 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Oktober 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Manni hat ein neues Bike von Rippi3 bekommen, ok nicht neu aber schnell und leicht ...das kann er aber selbst erzählen,wenn er aus der Schweiz zurück ist ...er hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig ...und ich mich auch
> Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Oktober 2008)

So ist es besser.


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> German-A Cup Gesamt Wertung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junge Junge 

















*Du räumst ja mal so richtig ab* 

*Gratulation dazu *
















​
Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja aber jetzt ist *SCHLUSS* damit.

Es ist Saison *PAUSE.
	



*


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja aber jetzt ist *SCHLUSS* damit.
> 
> Es ist Saison *PAUSE.
> 
> ...



Ja wie jetzt  ?? 
*Pause ..........*

​
*Das ist ja schön das Du mal fertig *


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Oktober 2008)

*Winterpokal :*
*Wer will ins Team ?*
*Teamname ?*

*Wird Zeit das wir uns gedanken machen.*
*Und denkt daran, wir haben noch eine "Offene Rechnung" vom letzten Jahr.*


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und denkt daran, wir haben noch eine "*Offene Rechnung*" vom letzten Jahr.



Dann bleibt als Name eigentlich nur:

_Jäger des verlorenen Winterpokals _

oder 

"_Team III Jäger_"

oder 

"_Für das, was Ihr letztes Jahr getan habt, Team III_"

... oder so .... 


Warscheinlich haut Euch Bonne aber wieder so'n Tune-FRM-Berg-German:A-Poison-MTBvD-Ding rein


----------



## ultra2 (7. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dann bleibt als Name eigentlich nur:
> 
> _Jäger des verlorenen Winterpokals _
> 
> ...



Also mir gefällt der erste Vorschlag


----------



## joscho (7. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Teamname ?*



Der ist doch so ok 
Und zumindest farblich nähert ihr Euch damit auch an


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dann bleibt als Name eigentlich nur:
> 
> _Jäger des verlorenen Winterpokals _
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der erste Vorschlag



... ist auch mein Favorit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Oktober 2008)

Uns wird ja auch was vorgeworfen.
Ich sag nur 

!!!

Delgado bist du schon irgendwo untergekommen?


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Delgado bist du schon irgendwo untergekommen?



Ja, im meistignoriertenabertrotzdemSiegerteamderSaison2007/2008Endorfinjunkiesreloaded2009.


----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Uns wird ja auch was vorgeworfen.
> Ich sag nur
> 
> !!!



Man wirft Euch vor Hamster zu missbrauchen?


----------



## Beach90 (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie wärs mit "Alternativsportartenerfindungskomitee III" ??? 

Winterpokal is nix für meine Psyche....seh ich nur tabellarisch Aufgelistet, dass ich zu wenig Sport mache 
Ich stell mir eh nur die Frage warum das Teil Winterpokal heisst und nicht Treibhauseffektpokal ... oder so... Naja ich wünsch mal fröhliches Sprampeln 

Edit: Wenns ein Team für absolute Wenigtrainier gibt würde ich da mitmachen. Da meine Saison erst nach dem Abi so richtig starten wird, wird der Winter für meine Bikes wohl seeehr erholsam


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Winterpokal is nix für meine Psyche....seh ich nur tabellarisch Aufgelistet, dass ich zu wenig Sport mache
> Ich stell mir eh nur die Frage warum das Teil Winterpokal heisst und nicht Treibhauseffektpokal ... oder so...


 


 Der Olympische gedanke zählt. 

Dabei sein !!!


----------



## Postmann (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Team. Wenn ihr mich wollt.

Teamname:  Winterpokal Sieger 2009  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2008)

Wieviele Punkte bietest du denn ??
*Mindestzahl ist, die höchste Punktzahl eines Team III Fahrers !!*


----------



## ultra2 (8. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wieviele Punkte bietest du denn ??
> *Mindestzahl ist, die höchste Punktzahl eines Team III Fahrers !!*



Du willst es dieses Jahr aber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (9. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wieviele Punkte bietest du denn ??
> *Mindestzahl ist, die höchste Punktzahl eines Team III Fahrers !!*


 
Mein Ziel ist über 700 Punkte und ich denke, das schaffe ich.
*Also kein Thema in Bezug auf Team III *


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2008)

Und noch ein Podiums Platz für mich. 



*Platz 3: Pierre Seibertz FOCUS TEAM* 
*Start-Nr. 551 38,044 Km/h* 
*Preis: 1 Diodenrücklicht IX RED gespendet von B&M (Busch & Müller)* 

Und Delgado.



*Der Tagessieger:* 
*Michael Heider 41,832 km/h *
*...der Europameister von 2008 Fun Master 2 *
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch. *


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und noch ein Podiums Platz für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!

Du warst übrigens gestern mit einem Artikel in unserem Käseblättchen.

Hab's gescanned. Krieg's aber nicht in mein Fotoalbum geladen


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Du warst übrigens gestern mit einem Artikel in unserem Käseblättchen.
> 
> Hab's gescanned. Krieg's aber nicht in mein Fotoalbum geladen


 
Hab ich auch gesehen, Danke.



*@ WP Team. *
Bonne, Postmann, Wurzel, ihr könnt euch hier Anmelden.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/91
Entgültiger Name kläre ich noch mit Bonne


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und noch ein Podiums Platz für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Max Schmidt @Bitch90 vergessen 2. PLatz 
Und Ben Heider ! 1. Platz im dritten Lauf 

Mein Bild ist ja voll krass


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du hast Max Schmidt @Bitch90 vergessen 2.


 

Wen ???? 


Stimmt. Sorry



*Platz 2: Max Schmidt **Ski und Freizeit Betzdorf* 
*Start-Nr. 619 40,000 km/h *
*Preis: 1 Kette Connex 9-fach gespendet von Wippermann*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (9. Oktober 2008)

Juhuuuuu endlich mal was gewonnen 
Erst die Sprintwertung dann den Winterpokal


----------



## Delgado (9. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu endlich mal was gewonnen
> Erst die Sprintwertung dann den Winterpokal




Kannst'n Stück Seife gewinnen ....


----------



## Postmann (9. Oktober 2008)

Delgado du schaust so verbissen als würdest du auf klo sitzen.


----------



## Beach90 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub der verbissene Ausdruck kommt ehr durch den fehlenden Sattel in Kombination mit dem Stück Seife welches sich unser Michael schon bei der letzten Sprintwertung gesichtert hat 

@ Del_ sado_ : Sind das eigentlich schon hänge Hautlappen da an deinem Bein?  Oder hast du dich am Käsehobel vergriffen? 

Einen jugendlich-frischen Gruß aus der U 19


----------



## Ommer (9. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gesehen, Danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Name ist in Ordnung, etwas ungewöhnlich ist er schon. 

Ändern wirst Du ihn wohl nicht.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal allen Vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche zu meinem Burzeltach, kann leider erst heute antworten. 
CH war klasse, nur viel zu kurz...bin gerade nach hause gekommen nach 9 Stunden alleine auf der Autobahn 
Ich muss jetzt erstmal mit 'nem Weizen die vielen Mäcki-Pausen wegspülen...
cu!

P.S. wenn ihr wissen wollt wie's war, Bilder sind im Album...


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Delgado du schaust so verbissen als würdest du auf klo sitzen.




Ich wollte unbedingt noch eines von den tollen Kickboards gewinnen.
Brauche ja immer alles doppelt 

Und es hat geklappt 

@Mäxchen, komm Du mal in mein Alter; Dann pflege ich Dich vielleicht ... 

@Manni, ich will auch in die Schweiz; Bin urlaubsreif.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich wollte unbedingt noch eines von den tollen Kickboards gewinnen.
> Brauche ja immer alles doppelt
> 
> Und es hat geklappt
> ...



Warst Du nicht gerade erst da???


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Warst Du nicht gerade erst da???



Gerade im Juli ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

*Schweiz ??????*

Ich hab da eine Idee.
Wir machen ein schönes Tourchen durch die Kroppacher Schweiz am WE !!
*Nistertal-Trails*

Interesse, Zeit, Ausdauer, wer traut sich ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Schweiz ??????*
> 
> Ich hab da eine Idee.
> Wir machen ein schönes Tourchen durch die Kroppacher Schweiz am WE !!
> ...



Ja...die Jungfernfahrt vom Golden Arrow

Geschwindigkeit: sehr schnell
Technik: hochwertig


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja...die Jungfernfahrt vom Golden Arrow
> 
> Geschwindigkeit: sehr schnell
> Technik: hochwertig



Bleibt nur der Samstag...weil Sonntag ist Mückenseesuchen angesetzt
ohne Navi


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur der Samstag...weil Sonntag ist Mückenseesuchen angesetzt
> ohne Navi


 
Gut das ich mich auskenne, ich brauche nicht suchen

.
Zu deiner PM antworte ich gleich.




*@Anfänger.*
Samstag Mittag.
Willst du mit mir fahren.
Ja
Nein
Vieleicht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gut das ich mich auskenne, ich brauche nicht suchen
> 
> .
> Zu deiner PM antworte ich gleich.
> ...



Ja             (X)
Nein 
Vieleicht

Muss sowieso mit dem Corsa nach Hamm, dann könnten wir da starten...?


P.S. PM? von mir???


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

Wieviel Uhr ??

PM von 2Danger, Manfred Kaus.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr ??
> 
> PM von 2Danger, Manfred Kaus.




Ah.

Sagen wir gegen 13 Uhr?

Treffpunkt Dirks Laden?


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

OKI DOKI, Supi.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7266

Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat...?


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

Wollte ich auch gerade machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7266
> 
> Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat...?




Nee .......... 

 ist nicht Mädchen tauglich.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee ..........
> 
> ist nicht Mädchen tauglich.


Wieso???

Es gibt Loitz die behaupten ich fahre wie ein M...


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wieso???
> 
> Es gibt Loitz die behaupten ich fahre wie ein M...



Ach nee Du 

Wer denn ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach nee Du
> 
> Wer denn ?



Ich bitte Dichdas kann ich doch hier nicht schreiben


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

Route:
Hamm-Roth-Nisterau(Fabrik)-Helmeroth-Flögert-Ahlhausen (hoch auf den Krag-Stein Wingert-Ehrlich-Heimborn, von hier an hoch zu längst der Kleinen Nister.
Lützelau-Limbach (hier Spezial Trail)-Atzelgift-Mörlen.



Eis essen und dann zurück.



Morgen Sonnenöl nicht vergessen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Morgen Sonnenöl nicht vergessen.




Auch das haben wir in der schweizer Höhe trainiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (10. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Eis essen ...



Jetzt bin ich neidisch...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neidisch...




Komm einfach mit


----------



## Tinchen12 (10. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Komm einfach mit



Muss um 14 Uhr in Köwi an der Fähre sein, ihr fahrt zwar schnell, aber DAS schaffe ich nicht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

gefunden auf der Homepage eines "fÃ¼hrenden" Bikebauers:

Zitat Anfang:

_...Hier das Zitat eines Testfahrers nach seiner ersten Probefahrt mit einem unserer Bikes: â... und ich dachte schon, man kann mich nicht mehr positiv Ã¼berraschen kann!â

MÃ¶gen Sie positive Ãberraschungen?
Dann vereinbaren Sie mit uns einen Termin fÃ¼r eine Testfahrt!_Zitat Ende.

Der Testfahrer muss ja eine Loichte geseint wesen  (oder wurde der von einer Loichte falsch wiedergegeben???)

Naja, egal, ich finds luschtisch aber unprofessionell


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Oktober 2008)

Langeweile ??
Dann guckt mal hier.


http://www.bike2b.com/540-Crash__Burn__Red_Bull_Rampage-,e_97284,r_2127.htm

Besonders ab 0.50 min und ab 1.12 min.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Langeweile ??




Ganz viel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









keiner zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




da


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Oktober 2008)

Indian Summer im Nistertal
Ich habe 87 km, Reine Fahrzeit 4.18 Std und 1430 Hm



















Weiter Bilder sind in meinem Album.
War klasse heute


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Oktober 2008)

Es gab natürlich auch Eis.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Oktober 2008)

Zur spontanen Tour fehlten heute rund 27 sonst treue Mitfahrer  Trotzdem war es ein rundum gelungener Tag!

DANKE an den Wettermacher



DANKE an den Tourguide und die tollen Trails



DANKE an den sympatischen Mitroller



DANKE an das tolle Rädchen!




und natürlich für das viele Eis!
Ich habe (ohne Anfahrt) 64,6km und 1120 hm in 3:45h reine Fahrzeit und auch ein paar Fotöchen im Album!


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja, da haben wir uns einen schönen Tag gemacht.
Meine Bilder sind jetzt auf der vorherigen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. Oktober 2008)

Auf den Wanderweg mir den "K" waren wir heute auch unterwegs


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Oktober 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Auf den Wanderweg mir den "K" waren wir heute auch unterwegs



Dieser hier ging von Königswinter nach Herborn...meintest du den?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (11. Oktober 2008)

ja, dass habe ich heute auch gelesen


----------



## luckylocke (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Brücke ist doch im Nistertal, oder?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Oktober 2008)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Die Brücke ist doch im Nistertal, oder?



Ja, ist sie...

(wundert auch nicht, da die Tour als Nistertrailtour im Forum stand, gelle?)


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Oktober 2008)

Heute gehts zur Mooshütte und zur Mückenpfütze
	


und auch zur *Eisdiele *in Eitorf.


----------



## Postmann (12. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Heute gehts zur Mooshütte und zur Mückenpfütze
> 
> 
> 
> und auch zur *Eisdiele *in Eitorf.


 
Wann und wo??? Was ist der Mückensee???

Ich wollte auch gleich eine Runde drehen, aber muß um 14:00 Uhr wieder zu haus sein.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Oktober 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Wann und wo???



Rippitruppe ab 12 Uhr Eisdiele Eitorf

13 Uhr Mooshütte


----------



## Postmann (12. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Rippitruppe ab 12 Uhr Eisdiele Eitorf
> 
> 13 Uhr Mooshütte


 
Da fahr ich ein Stück mit. fahrt ihr von der eisdiele übers Hüppelrötchen zur Mooshütte? Dann treff ich euch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns siehts so aus.
12.30 Miniflugplatz in Leuscheid, 13.00 Mooshütte.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Oktober 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Da fahr ich ein Stück mit. fahrt ihr von der eisdiele übers Hüppelrötchen zur Mooshütte? Dann treff ich euch unterwegs.



Wir wollten die Bergstr. hochfahren und kommen nicht am P vorbei... komm einfach zur Mooshütte, OK?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wir wollten die Bergstr.


 

Bonne`s lieblings Straße


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Oktober 2008)

So, heute war Erkundungstour für die Lady-Schlemmertour nächste Woche 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7226
angesagt:
Erst fahren...




dann schlemmen:




Ach ja, den Mückensee 


haben wir auch ohne Navi gefunden...und zu aller Loitz Überraschung war auch Wasser drin

Fazit: wer nicht mitkommt, hat was verpasst 

P.S. für Tazz: nach 48 km und 710 hm war nach dem Eis noch das Riesenschnitzel drin


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auch noch 2 Bilder 






Und Eisdiele Eitorf, wo uns der Max (Beach) noch erwischte.





Heute hatte ich 47 km mit 650 HM.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und Eisdiele Eitorf, wo uns der Max (Beach) noch erwi*s*chte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja du hattest Glück und hast bei deinem Foto die Eisbecher mit erwischt ich war wohl zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Oktober 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]Mein Einsatz am Wochenende: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-4559943957869759406&hl=de

  Gruß Bonne


----------



## rosadrnorden (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallooooooo

Hier schon alle im Winterschlaf????  
	


Achne, jetzt weiß ich es...

Ihr verhaltet Euch so ruhig, weil in 17 Tagen geht ja der 
	


(Winterpokal) wieder los


Apropo Winterpokal, Mädels 
	

wie schaut es sollen wir uns auch als Team melden? (Mädels: Solanum, Rippi3 und Mama Rippi94)


----------



## Solanum (15. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hallooooooo
> 
> Hier schon alle im Winterschlaf????
> 
> ...




Hi,

wäre sicher ein lustiges Team, aber ich bin leider bereits vergeben
ihr findet aber sicher noch ne weitere Dame

bis bald, Solanum


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Oktober 2008)

Delgado?


----------



## Delgado (15. Oktober 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Delgado?



Wenn ich nächstes Jahr in der Damenklasse starten darf?


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2008)

*@Anfänger:*
Samstag gibts eine Tour in HENNEF. Sollen wir da mitfahren ?


----------



## ultra2 (15. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger:*
> Samstag gibts eine Tour in HENNEF. Sollen wir da mitfahren ?



Zu schnell für euch. Wir werden es eventuell (Erkältung/Zeit) auch versuchen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2008)

*@Bonne*
Glückwunsch zum Sieg



Wiesbaden reizt mich, ich bin aber vom 10.11 bis 23.11 auf Montage in Texel (NL).
Ich werde wahrscheinlich nur ein paar Laufschuhe mitnehmen.

Melde dich mal zum WP an.   --------Cup Team


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger:*
> Samstag gibts eine Tour in HENNEF. Sollen wir da mitfahren ?



HENNEF: Ladytour ab Sieglinde? Als Übung für Sonntag?

Im LMB find ich nix


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2008)

*

Guckst du hier :

* 






*AW: Hennef und Umgebung* 

Ich kann auch und mir schwebt da auch schon was (langsames) vor. 
Für mich kommt aber nur der Samstag in Frage. 13:00 Uhr Sieglinde? Ich stelle mich auch als Guide zur Verfügung und habe da auch schon so eine Idee die ich schon seit Anfang Juli verfolge, bisher aber leider noch nicht umsetzen konnte. Wenn es in dieser Woche nicht sonderlich regnet möchte ich dies endlich mal umsetzen bevor es zu spät ist.
Ach ja, Verfahr Garantie kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen geben, da ich die Strecke noch nicht abfahren konnte.
__________________
Gruß
Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *
> 
> Guckst du hier :
> 
> ...




OK, Eitorf-Sieglinde 45min. Mit Trails 1Std. Kommst Du hier vorbei?


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja,ok.
Komme durchs Siegtal.
Ich muß vorher aber erst noch ein paar Stündchen Arbeiten.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja,ok.
> Komme durchs Siegtal.
> Ich muß vorher aber erst noch ein paar Stündchen Arbeiten.


Schlage vor dass Du Bohlscheid hoch fährst. Dann könnten wir Römerstr. bis Hennef nehmen


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schlage vor dass Du Bohlscheid hoch fährst. Dann könnten wir Römerstr. bis Hennef nehmen


 

Dann fahre ich eher schon bei mir auf den Nutscheid zur Römer
Treffen dann beim Parkplatz von der L317 (die Straße zwischen Halft und Schöneberg).

Ich muß aber noch klären wie ich Samstag Arbeiten muß. Sonst fahren wir auf dem Rückweg dort her und ich komme mit dem Zug nach Hennef.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich eher schon bei mir auf den Nutscheid zur Römer
> Treffen dann beim Parkplatz von der L317 (die Straße zwischen Halft und Schöneberg).
> 
> Ich muß aber noch klären wie ich Samstag Arbeiten muß. Sonst fahren wir auf dem Rückweg dort her und ich komme mit dem Zug nach Hennef.



Dann fahr noch ein paar Meter weiter bis zum weissen Jesus, OK?
MobilNr hast du ja, falls was dazwischen kommt...?
 Sonst schlage ich vor 12 Uhr da!


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2008)

*Ich hab euch da mal was Kopiert* 






sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie sieht es denn am Freitag mit den Recken des Team III aus?
> 
> Ihr fahrt doch gerne im 7G?!
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Oktober 2008)

@ Tazz und alle 7Gebirge Biker.

Keine Zeit. Arbeit.


*@ WINDECK BIKER.*
Ich hätte noch ein Platz im WP Team.
Anfänger ???
Max ???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Tazz und alle 7Gebirge Biker.
> 
> Keine Zeit. Arbeit.
> 
> ...



Wieviel Training ist denn verlangt?


----------



## Beach90 (16. Oktober 2008)

Joa ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Oktober 2008)

Deine Leistung wird in unserem Team ausreichen.
Ansonsten gibts Strafe, einmal Pro Woche 
	

 für die Teamkollegen.



Ne,paßt schon. Melde dich an. Ich werde dich dann Bestätigen.
Wird Zeit das TEAM III seine "Gegner" hat.


----------



## Tazz (16. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Tazz und alle 7Gebirge Biker.
> 
> Keine Zeit. Arbeit.



Du bist nicht allein


----------



## Tazz (16. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das TEAM III seine "Gegner" hat.


*
Och Bübchen *


----------



## sibby08 (16. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Du bist nicht allein


 
Da kann ich mich leider auch nur anschließen. Frühstmöglicher Feierabend 16.00 Uhr und 18:30 muss ich schon wieder Richtung Wettkampf aufbrechen. Ganz schön blöd da es für eine gute Sache ist.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Deine Leistung wird in unserem Team ausreichen.
> Ansonsten gibts Strafe, einmal Pro Woche
> 
> 
> ...




Gut. Ich nehme die Strafe. Täglich

Team III, der Ehrgeiz ist GEWECKT


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Och Bübchen *


 
Irgendwas muß man sich im Winter ja vornehmen.
Leider bin ich im Nov. 2 Wochen auf Montage, das heißt wir fahren euch *erstmal* hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Oktober 2008)

P.S. wieviel Punkte bringt ein dreifaches Maximenue???


----------



## Tazz (16. Oktober 2008)

​
Maxi Menü ? .......................................... Punkte nur für die Waage


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Oktober 2008)

Aber hin und rückfahrt, 
sind von uns nach Altenkirchen ca.2.15 Std.


----------



## joscho (16. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> P.S. wieviel Punkte bringt ein dreifaches Maximenue???



So viel wie ein dreifacher Eierpunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, auch da wird es nicht leicht für Euch  Und nach dem Eierpunsch radeln wir meist noch zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




essen


----------



## Tazz (16. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich leider auch nur anschließen. Frühstmöglicher Feierabend 16.00 Uhr und 18:30 muss ich schon wieder Richtung Wettkampf aufbrechen. Ganz schön blöd da es für eine gute Sache ist.



Ups , hatte Dich überlesen .............. wegen dem Firlefanz den die Jungs hier wieder loslassen 




Schade das auch Du nicht dort hin kannst  war für mich jedenfalls zu kurzfristig 

Drücke dir die Daumen für Deinen Wettkampf


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups , hatte Dich überlesen .............. wegen dem Firlefanz den die Jungs hier wieder loslassen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Filefanz...soso.

Ist auch 'ne Möglichkeit: ich saufe soviel Punsch dass ich nicht mehr Autofahren kann, fahre also mit dem Rad heim, verfranse mich irgendwo im Wald, werde müde...und wenn ich dort morgens mit dem dicken Kopf wieder aufwache, war ich 12 Std. radeln...das bringt Punkte (macht Team III das so???)


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das TEAM III seine "Gegner" hat.



Das TEAM III hat schon seinen Gegner.
...der Rest wird es sowieso nicht schaffen


----------



## ultra2 (17. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Filefanz...soso.
> 
> Ist auch 'ne Möglichkeit: ich saufe soviel Punsch dass ich nicht mehr Autofahren kann, fahre also mit dem Rad heim, verfranse mich irgendwo im Wald, werde müde...und wenn ich dort morgens mit dem dicken Kopf wieder aufwache, war ich 12 Std. radeln...das bringt Punkte (macht Team III das so???)



Du bist verdammt nah an der Wahrheit.



2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Das TEAM III hat schon seinen Gegner.
> ...der Rest wird es sowieso nicht schaffen



Ich fürchte das ihr mit einmal in der Woche durch den Kottenforst fahren nicht vor die Windecker-Bengel kommt.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Oktober 2008)

Die Windecker haben dies Jahr keine Chance mehr, die haben einer der Zwei Stärksten verloren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Tazz und alle 7Gebirge Biker.
> 
> Keine Zeit. Arbeit.
> 
> ...


Wer ist denn abgesprungen?

Ich habe mich gestern angemeldet (nachittags)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (17. Oktober 2008)

Team ist doch schon voll. Wo soll ich da noch reinpassen?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (17. Oktober 2008)

Was bei Euch noch nicht komplett ist, ist euer Name


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Oktober 2008)

und Manni wie war die Form 2008


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Team ist doch schon voll. Wo soll ich da noch reinpassen?


reinpassen??? Gib doch Delgado nicht solche eindeutigen Vorlagen


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> reinpassen??? Gib doch Delgado nicht solche eindeutigen Vorlagen



Sorry, kein Platz mehr ...


----------



## joscho (17. Oktober 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Die Windecker haben dies Jahr keine Chance mehr, die haben einer der Zwei Stärksten verloren.



Das wird der Anfänger doch locker überkompensieren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das wird der Anfänger doch locker überkompensieren



Der hat jetzt ein sooo tolles Rad, dass er nicht mehr trainieren *MUSS* sondern *darf*


----------



## joscho (17. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Der hat jetzt ein sooo tolles Rad, dass er nicht mehr trainieren *MUSS* sondern *darf*



An allen Ecken gibt es neue Räder - ich habe den Überblick verloren Was gab es denn? Werde ich es morgen zu sehen bekommen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> An allen Ecken gibt es neue Räder - ich habe den Überblick verloren Was gab es denn? Werde ich es morgen zu sehen bekommen?



ja. Ist aber "nur" ein gebrauchtes 

Hier kurz zu sehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ja. Ist aber "nur" ein gebrauchtes
> 
> Hier kurz zu sehen:



Da steht aber ein anderer Name drauf...ist das Diebesgut?


----------



## joscho (17. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ja. Ist aber "nur" ein gebrauchtes



Macht doch nichts. Für meinen pers. Geschmack etwas zu viel Gold. Sieht unbequem und schnell aus


----------



## rippi3 (17. Oktober 2008)

Da steht aber ein anderer Name drauf...ist das Diebesgut?[/quote]

Von wegen 'Diebesgut'... - ist nicht geklaut, sondern ganz offiziell (aber heimlich) vom Vorbesitzer erworben (unter Einsatz meiner kompletten Ersparnisse ) und dann dem Anfänger zum Geburtstag geschenkt. Leider erfolgte die Übergabe etwas hektisch, so dass ich keine Zeit mehr hatte das 'Bonnekessel' abzuflexen  Jedenfalls hat sich der Beschenkte gründlich bei mir bedankt - mit einer Einladung zum Essen - beim Mäcki


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Oktober 2008)

*Mitglieder *


flämischer löwe







Postmann






Anfaenger64






Bonnekessel






Wurzel glätter






Manfred (2danger) ist mutig mit seinen Aussagen, naja wir werden das ding schon schaukeln.
Gesamt Top 20
Regional 

.

Sorry Max, Anfänger war etwas schneller.

Zuerst wolltest du auch nicht.
*Zitat: *"Winterpokal is nix für meine Psyche....seh ich nur tabellarisch Aufgelistet, dass ich zu wenig Sport mache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich stell mir eh nur die Frage warum das Teil Winterpokal heisst und nicht Treibhauseffektpokal ... oder so... Naja ich wünsch mal fröhliches Sprampeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## ultra2 (17. Oktober 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> ...gründlich bei mir bedankt - mit einer Einladung zum Essen - beim Mäcki



Der Mann weiß was Gut ist.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Oktober 2008)

*@Anfänger.*
12 Uhr Römerstraße schaffe ich nicht.
Aber kurz nach 12 am Bahnhof Eitorf müßte klappen, komme per Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger.*
> 12 Uhr Römerstraße schaffe ich nicht.
> Aber kurz nach 12 am Bahnhof Eitorf müßte klappen, komme per Bahn.



Kommst du hoch nach Merten? Einmündung der Strasse von Bourauel nach Merten wo du links fahren musst? Dann rolle ich da abwärts, OK?


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja. ca.12.15 Uhr.


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Oktober 2008)

Kleine Anmerkung zur heutigen Ladybike Tour ab BHF Herchen Start 10:30

Also wer auch von den männlichen Fahrern Lust hat mitzufahren, der ist natürlich ebenfalls gerne eingeladen, allerdings bestimmen wir Ladys das Tempo

Bis villeicht nachher (incl. Einkehr Eisdiele)


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Oktober 2008)

So heute war Ladytour mit rosadrnorden und Rippis. Hier die Tourdaten mit GPS:




Super wars! Danke an die Guides und Mitfahrer. 

P.S. in der Eisdiele hatte niemand Lust zu fotografieren...der Hunger war einfach größer


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

Sieht so gut aus.

Hier die teilnehmer.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

Und hier noch der "Fliegende Flame"








Marcel hat vor lauer Angst beim Knipsen gezittert.

Schöne Tour, gutes Wetter, lecker Capo und Eis leider kein Döner.


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. Oktober 2008)

Winterpokal Team Turteltäubchen ist angelegt, anmelden können Sich da jetzt Rippi3, Rippi94 und MV???

@Beach90 - haben noch einen Platz frei, wenn Du gerne mitmachen möchtest, melde Dich einfach an


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So heute war Ladytour mit rosadrnorden und Rippis. Hier die Tourdaten mit GPS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Der Anfänger hat am "Hohen Schaden" einen SUPER GEILEN neuen Trail gefunden.





Ok, ein-zwei Trails waren für mich neu, DANKE.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja der Trail war das Highlight der Tour 
	

werde den jetzt immer Fahren wenn ich da bin Die Tour war super und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt freue mich schon auf das nächste Wochenende
@Anfänger habe mich für deine Tour am 02 November angemeldet sind die Trails alle so wie auf dem Hohen Schaden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Oktober 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ja der Trail war das Highlight der Tour
> 
> 
> werde den jetzt immer Fahren wenn ich da bin Die Tour war super und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt freue mich schon auf das nächste Wochenende
> @Anfänger habe mich für deine Tour am 02 November angemeldet sind die Trails alle so wie auf dem Hohen Schaden?



Ja, da müsst ihr halt noch was dazu lernen bis ihr den toll findet

Und ja, am 2.11. gehts genauso ab (oder schlimmer)


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! Wo ist der Trail am Hohen Schaden, wo geht es dort los und wie lang ist der Trail? Gibt es ein Bild o.ä.?

Danke für eine Info!

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! Wo ist der Trail am Hohen Schaden, wo geht es dort los und wie lang ist der Trail? Gibt es ein Bild o.ä.?
> 
> ...


 

Es ist kein Trail, eher ein alter Holzrückweg.
Mit Ästen, Bäumen, Wasserlöcher..................
Beginnt oben am Höchsten Punkt links ins Schielf rein.

ABER, bei Rodder gibts 2 Trailhaltige Abfahrten
Den Stromberg Downhill kenne ich jetzt auch 
zumindest die hälfte, muß ihn mal hoch schieben um den Anfang zu finden.


----------



## Beach90 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja den sagenumwogenen Stromberg Downhill habe ich am Wochenende auch kennen gelernt und muss sagen wirklich ein Top ding.Macht einfach Spaß den zu fahren und mich mal mit dem Droppen zu beschäftigen 

Bin dabei im Team


----------



## Stevensbiker (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

werde die Abfahrt am Hohen Schaden mal am Wochenende versuchen!

Die Trailhaltigen Abfahrten bei Rodder kenne ich auch nicht! Wenn man oberhalb von Rodder am Wasserhäuschen steht, wo fangen die denn an, links oder rechts von Rodder, ich denke eher links denn ich bin schon von oben in Rodder reingefahren und dann Ortsmitte rechts gehalten und dann wieder rechts in den Wald, da kommen später Spurrillen und links ein schmaler Streifen vorbei bis hinten zum Teerstück welches runter an die Sieg führt. Da habe ich noch keinen Trail gesehen.

Den Stromberg Trail kann ich auch mal hochschieben, wo endet der denn?

Schöne Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Stevensbiker schrieb:


> Die Trailhaltigen Abfahrten bei Rodder kenne ich auch nicht! Wenn man oberhalb von Rodder am Wasserhäuschen steht, wo fangen die denn an,
> Schöne Grüße
> Jürgen


 
Alles im Bereich Wasserhäuschen, sie sind nicht besonders lang.
Einer ist vom Melchiorweg runter zu, hinterm Haus. Einer ist unterhalb links rein.

Der Stromberg Downhill endet auf dem Parkplatz, kurz bevor es hoch geht.
Denn wirst du bestimmt nicht fahren. Hoch geht nur ohne Rad, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

*POSTMANN
	
*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

*Warum schreist Du so*


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Damit er mich hört.
Ich mache die Tour *nur *wegen ihm. :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi flämischer Löwe,

hat dich schon mal jemand darauf hingewiesen, dass du in der Mountainbike abgebildet bist (na gut, auf dem Bild sind noch ca. 100 andere Biker)


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

So so ..........

*

 Postmann 

*

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322​


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Danke.
Immer wieder schon sowas.
Man konnte mich aber schon besser sehen als diesmal


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> So so ..........
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
Und was ist mit euch ???


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und was ist mit euch ???



Ich kann nur "langsam / leicht" wegen meiner 

 sucht 

.....


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Das passt schon am Sonntag.
Von den Meldungen her wird es Easy. Aber schön !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich kann nur "langsam / leicht" wegen meiner
> 
> sucht
> 
> .....




Schliesslich sind die Rippis dabei


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Die wollen doch Marienstadt fahren, und uns später in Limbach treffen ???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die wollen doch Marienstadt fahren, und uns später in Limbach treffen ???




Oder wollen die direkt zum Meckes???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich kann nur "langsam / leicht" wegen meiner
> 
> sucht
> 
> .....


Also ich bin mit Pierre die Runde vorletzte Woche gefahren und brauchte nur 2 St. Kuchen unterwegs  also SEHR leicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2008)

Falls jemandem die Trails nicht reichen, die Tour kann noch mehr.
Siehe hier.


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Falls jemandem die Trails nicht reichen, die Tour kann noch mehr.
> Siehe hier.




..................

..............................

..................... 

.................... hmm ............... grübel ............


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> ..................
> 
> ..............................
> 
> ...



Was gibts da zu überlegen??? Ran an den Apfelkuchen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. das halbe Nachtbikerforum schwankt auch zur Nister


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> P.S. das halbe Nachtbikerforum schwankt auch zur Nister


Ich hoffe ich kann noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten  Ansonsten müsst ihr mich womöglich alleine ertragen hihi


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten  Ansonsten müsst ihr mich womöglich alleine ertragen hihi



Nachdem wir euch am Samstag schon weggetreten haben

Nee, Spass beiseite, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu überlegen??? Ran an den Apfelkuchen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das blöde ist *mal wieder* die weite Anfahrt 



Das ist hin und wieder schon okey  , aber in letzter Zeit so häufig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das blöde ist *mal wieder* die weite Anfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist hin und wieder schon okey  , aber in letzter Zeit so häufig



Die R-Bahn braucht nicht so lange...3-5 Personen, "Schönes-WE-Ticket" kostet dann nicht die Welt!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das blöde ist *mal wieder* die weite Anfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist hin und wieder schon okey  , aber in letzter Zeit so häufig



P.S. und zuhause kennst du doch jetzt auch schon alles!?


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> P.S. und zuhause kennst du doch jetzt auch schon alles!?



Ich sage nur alters Demenz 



nee , Spaß beiseite  kläre das mal mit den Jungs aus *Team III*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich sage nur alters Demenz
> 
> 
> 
> nee , Spaß beiseite  kläre das mal mit den Jungs aus *Team III*




Demenz? Wat warden datt nomal???

Ja, das wäre fein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









!


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Demenz? Wat warden datt nomal???



*Genau *


----------



## gauchel (22. Oktober 2008)

@beach90
ja wochenende war klasse,freut mich das es dir gefallen hat,und schön das du meine brille endeckt hast,also am weekend geh ich auch wieder was dirten,droppen unso;-)
grüssle
der gauchel


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Oktober 2008)

Kommt jemand in den nächsten 2 Tagen zum H&S Bike Discount.

Kann mir dann jemand was mitbringen??
In größe L und farbe Pearl.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a5706/optik-jacket-pearl.html

Danke schon mal. Ich gib auch einen Aus.

Mit Überstunden verdient man Geld, kann es aber dann nicht ausgeben.


----------



## rippi3 (22. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kommt jemand in den nächsten 2 Tagen zum H&S Bike Discount.
> 
> Kann mir dann jemand was mitbringen??
> In größe L und farbe Pearl.
> ...


 
Boah, so 'ne schicke Jacke! Die ist doch viel zu schade für die matschigen Trails. Ach, jetzt verstehe ich... - die ist gar nicht zum Fahren gedacht, sondern nur für den 'Fliegenden Flamen' vor der Eisdiele, stimmt's ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja, auch dafür.
Wichtiger aber für zur Arbeit zu Biken, Morgens und Abends ist es halt dunkel.
Die meisten Jacken sind ja passend in Schwarz.
Gore hat eine sogar in Tarnfleck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, auch dafür.
> Wichtiger aber für zur Arbeit zu Biken, Morgens und Abends ist es halt dunkel.
> Die meisten Jacken sind ja passend in Schwarz.
> Gore hat eine sogar in Tarnfleck



Ich schaue morgen nach der Arbeit mal da rein...ist nur 300m Umweg, wenn ich noch zum Mecki fahre


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Oktober 2008)

Alles klar Danke.


----------



## emfau (23. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich schaue morgen nach der Arbeit mal da rein...ist nur 300m Umweg, wenn ich noch zum Mecki fahre



Oh, Manfred! Wenn wir schon beim Mitbringen sind: Luca braucht für seine neuen MTB-Winterschuhe Glides und auch direkt neue Pedale. Du weißt ja, welche er braucht. Danke!

Gruß, Susi


----------



## emfau (23. Oktober 2008)

emfau schrieb:


> Oh, Manfred! Wenn wir schon beim Mitbringen sind: Luca braucht für seine neuen MTB-Winterschuhe Glides und auch direkt neue Pedale. Du weißt ja, welche er braucht. Danke!
> 
> Gruß, Susi



...ich glaube, "Glides" schreibt man irgendwie anders. Also, ich meine die Dinger, die man unten drunter schraubt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Oktober 2008)

emfau schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, "Glides" schreibt man irgendwie anders. Also, ich meine die Dinger, die man unten drunter schraubt



XT oder XTR?


----------



## sibby08 (23. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kommt jemand in den nächsten 2 Tagen zum H&S Bike Discount.
> 
> Kann mir dann jemand was mitbringen??
> In größe L und farbe Pearl.
> ...


 
Schick, kann aber nicht jeder tragen. Zitat aus der Produktbeschreibung  "*Figurnahe*, aerodynamische Schnittführung"
Also bei mir würde das dann wie eine Presswurst aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Oktober 2008)

@emfau

Meld dich doch bitte noch bei unserem WP Team turteltäubchen an, rippi94 auch noch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Alles klar Danke.



Jacke gekauft. War noch eine im Laden.



			
				Susi schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, Manfred! Wenn wir schon beim Mitbringen sind: Luca braucht für seine neuen MTB-Winterschuhe Glides und auch direkt neue Pedale. Du weißt ja, welche er braucht. Danke!
> 
> Gruß, Susi


 Pedalen und Cleats auch


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Jacke gekauft. War noch eine im Laden.


 
*DANKE.*

Ich werde Sie aber nicht so einsauen wie du deine Weißen Klamotten.

@ Sibby08.
Mußt du öfter mit uns fahren, dann kommt das von alleine.

*


WARUM IST DEN DANIELA HIER EINGELOGGT 

*


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *
> 
> WARUM IST DEN DANIELA HIER EINGELOGGT
> 
> *


 

Sorry, hab vergessen mich auszuloggen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *DANKE.*
> 
> Ich werde Sie aber nicht so einsauen wie du deine Weißen Klamotten.



Ich glaube ich sah Dich auch schonmal in der Horizontalen


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sah Dich auch schonmal in der Horizontalen


 
das stimmt aber als Fliegender Flame


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> das stimmt aber als Fliegender Flame



im doppelten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sah Dich auch schonmal in der Horizontalen


Erinnere mich doch nicht immer.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

So wird die Tour aussehen.
Route:
Hamm-Roth-Nisterau(Fabrik)-Helmeroth-Flögert-Ahlhausen (hoch auf den Krag-Stein Wingert-Ehrlich-Heimborn, von hier an hoch zu längst der Kleinen Nister.
Lützelau-Limbach (hier Spezial Trail)-Atzelgift-Mörlen.



Eis essen und dann zurück.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( oder besser vieleicht ein Heißen Capo)


PLUS ein-zwei Trails dazu, je nach Gruppe und Tempo, ich werde auch noch Hohe Ley dazu nehmen.


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> So wird die Tour aussehen.
> Route:
> Hamm-Roth-Nisterau(Fabrik)-Helmeroth-Flögert-Ahlhausen (hoch auf den Krag-Stein Wingert-Ehrlich-Heimborn, von hier an hoch zu längst der Kleinen Nister.
> Lützelau-Limbach (hier Spezial Trail)-Atzelgift-Mörlen.
> ...



Warum gibts schwarze und blaue Orte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag, 26.10.2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Morgens Mittags Abends Nachts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























leichter Regen leichter Regen leichter Regen leichter Regen 9 / 10°C 12 / 13°C 10 / 11°C 8 / 9°C gefühlt wie 7 / 7°C gefühlt wie 
Zum Glück habe ich ja eine neue Jacke.Danke Manfred
Lasst euch vom Wetter aber nicht abhalten, wir sind im Tal, also kein Wind, Regen?? muß ja nicht umbedingt und wir sind im Wald, kaum freie Fläche.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Warum gibts schwarze und blaue Orte?


 
In den Blauen muß man je ein Weizen trinken.

Ne, ich dachte es ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> In den Blauen muß man je ein Weizen trinken.




Hatte ich mir gedacht ... wollte nur sicher gehen 

Sachma, wo ist denn der Bahnhof in Au?

Von Hamm die Serpentinen runter ... und dann?


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja. Schöne Aussicht nehmen wir auch rein.
Wenn es der Gruppe noch gut geht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hatte ich mir gedacht ... wollte nur sicher gehen
> 
> Sachma, wo ist denn der Bahnhof in Au?
> 
> Von Hamm die Serpentinen runter ... und dann?


Ja. Über die Brücke in den Ort rein, wenn du dann nicht mehr rechts oder links fährst stehst du nach 800m auf den Gleisen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Postmann !!!!!!! 
*Noch nicht gesehen??? *
*Würde mich freuen.*

*http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322*


----------



## Delgado (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja. Über die Brücke in den Ort rein, wenn du dann nicht mehr rechts oder links fährst stehst du nach 800m auf den Gleisen.




Danke!

Gib mal Au bei Google Earth ein .... 
Da landest Du irgendwo in Zentral-Australien.

Also wenn ich nisch komme weisse Bescheid näääää ....!


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Gute fahrt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja. Über die Brücke in den Ort rein, wenn du dann nicht mehr rechts oder links fährst stehst du nach 800m auf den Gleisen.




Hinter der Brücke halb rechts nicht vergessen. 

Oder B256 von Rosbach hinter der Unterführung erste Strasse links (Anlieger frei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (24. Oktober 2008)

sacht ma Schätzkens,
is am Sonndach schon winterzik?

dat Solanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Oktober 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> sacht ma Schätzkens,
> is am Sonndach schon winterzik?
> 
> dat Solanum



Uhrenumstellung 8:45 Std *vor* dem Termin


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. Oktober 2008)

@emfau und rippi3

wann und wo treffen wir uns morgen bzw. auch wie

kommen rippi3 und ich direkt zu emfau???


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Uhrenumstellung 8:45 Std *vor* dem Termin


 
was hast Du denn für eine Zeitrechnung.....

bis zur Uhrumstellung sind es noch 16 Stunden und 7 min. und bis zu eurem Termin noch viel mehr


----------



## schooter (25. Oktober 2008)

guten tag   habe euch mal in einer risen gruppe an der burg windeck gesehen und wolte mal fagen wie man  bei euch den so mit  fahren kann habe die info bekommen das ihr das hir so aus mach ! und wolte halb mal so fragen  ! ? 
wäre schön etwas  zuhören !


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2008)

@ schooter.
Morgen treffen um 10.45 Uhr in Au am Bahnhof.
Es geht durchs Nistertal
AN DIE UHR UMSTELLUNG ACHTEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schooter (25. Oktober 2008)

also kann man einfach mitfahren   
das wer ja cool


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2008)

*MORGEN, Sonntag, 26.10.2008*





Vormittags ist es bei Werten um 12 Grad meist bedeckt, auch bis zum Abend gibt es bei 17 Grad meist dichte Bewölkung. Der Nachthimmel ist meist bedeckt und es fällt Regen bei 10 Grad. 

morgens
mittags
nachmittags
abends​ 














 
10°C
15°C
17°C
13°C​


----------



## Beach90 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Daniel,
schön das du dich auch mal im Forum angemeldet hast.Beim Last Minute Biking darf jeder mitfahren wer mag. Die Touren sind allesamt schaffbar,also keine Angst, dass dir die Puste ausgeht.

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich morgen komme, habe heute Abi vor Feier und muss mal sehen wie der Abend wird. Würde nämlich gern morgen mitfahren 
LG


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich morgen komme, habe heute Abi vor Feier und muss mal sehen wie der Abend wird. Würde nämlich gern morgen mitfahren
> LG


 
Das liegt ja dann an dir. Viel Spaß







Hier werden wir morgen her Rollen


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Oktober 2008)

Wäre auch gern mitgefahren 
Viel Spaß!!! LGS


----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2008)

*Ich auch ............*


aber ich kann leider nicht 



*
wünsche euch super viel Spaß * 

Ich muß heute ins Kino


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2008)

*


MAX  AUFSTEHEN !!!!!!!!
	
*
*Kannst deinen Kater mitbringen.*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ich auch ............*
> 
> 
> aber ich kann leider nicht
> ...



Kino - Popcorn und Cola! Super - Diät!!!

Solltest lieber mitfahren, alleine dem schlechten Gewissen wegen


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2008)

Wingover hat sich angemeldet, find ich klasse. 
Vorbildlich !!


----------



## Tazz (26. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kino - Popcorn und Cola! Super - Diät!!!
> 
> Solltest lieber mitfahren, alleine dem schlechten Gewissen wegen



*Oller Spielverderber 
*
nein, für mich gibts keine Cola 

Kino ist heute muß  , ist ein Gutschein mit für´s Patenkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2008)

Klasse Tour, klasse Leute.
13 Biker und 3 Bikerinnen auf eingener Route.
Sorry ist was länger geworden als ich dachte.( liegt nur an der Limbacher Mühle )
Ich habe mit hin und rückfahrt nach Au 86 km mit 1570 HM, für die Tour ca. -20 km und -250 HM.
Fotos gibts später.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2008)

*Nach dem ersten Trail*




*Die zwei habe auf dem Tacho weniger Km als der Rest, weil sie die Hälfte der Strecke auf dem Hinterrad gefahren sind.*




*Durchs schöne Nistertal*




*Schooter war sogar Schwimmen*




*Der letzte Uphill.*


*Nochmals Danke fürs mitfahren, und Respekt zur Leistung.*
*Weitere Bilder in meinem Album*


----------



## Beach90 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich da eigentlich nur meinem Vorredner anschließen.
Gute Strecke und gute Truppe 
Cappuchino kommt noch.


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Nach dem ersten Trail*
> ...



Ahhhhhh, geile Sportswear beim 2. v.l. (Vordergrund) und 2. v.r. (Hintergrund).
Weiß einer, wo man diese geilen Teile bekommen kann?

Wird Zeit, dass ich wieder aufs Bike komme.

BTW: Beim Bensberger Stadtfest wurde ich von den SportinTeams-Leuten (hallo Stefan ) genötigt, auf einem TACX FORTIUS Simulator ein 1,6 km 'langes' Sprintrennen zu fahren.

Geködert wurde ich mit der Aussage, dass sie mein Ergebnis nicht veröffentlichen würden. Angesichts meiner geringen Fahrleistung in 2008 ein faires Angebot. 
Angetreten bin ich dann gegen die TOP-Fahrer des KTT-MTB01 e.V., die Zeiten zwischen 2:03 und 2:15 min. vorgelegt hatten. Selbstbewußt habe ich mir dann einen virtuellen Gegner mit einer 2:45 Zeit gewählt.

Am einzigen Hügel kurz vor dem Ziel bin ich dann fast vom Bike gekippt. Aber unter den Anfeuerungsrufen von Ingo habe ich bis zum Schluss gekämpft. Mit 2:29 min. fuhr ich die 6. beste Zeit heraus (Stand kurz vor 16:00 Uhr).  Vielleicht sollte ich dies als ein Zeichen werten und doch über Winter für meine CC-Karriere in 2009 trainieren.

Leider bin ich zu alt für das A-Team.

VG Martin


----------



## Beach90 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier die versprochenen Videos zum schmunzeln 
Aua 1
Aua 2

...und dabei haben die nicht mal ein Loch im Rahmen


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh, geile Sportswear beim 2. v.l. (Vordergrund) und 2. v.r. (Hintergrund).
> Weiß einer, wo man diese geilen Teile bekommen kann?
> 
> 
> VG Martin


 
Willst Du nicht wirklich wissen wollen, habe schon von Qualitäts Problemen während des erstmaligen Tragens gehört  . Design ist halt nicht alles...


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht wirklich wissen wollen, habe schon von Qualitäts Problemen während des erstmaligen Tragens gehört  . Design ist halt nicht alles...



Hören sagen? 

Also nur dabei statt mittendrin? 

Ich beschäftige mich mit diesem Thema seit Monaten.
Zz. weiß ich, dass Bekleidung insbesondere Sportswear wie Religion zu handhaben ist. Diskutieren zwecklos.

Letztlich kann man es niemals allen Recht machen.
Und ich bin sicher, dass die Mehrheit das Angebot, die Qualität und auch den guten Preis zu schätzen weiß.

Kaufen und Tragen ist ja - Gott sei Dank -  keine Pflicht (mal abgesehen von A-Team-FaherInnen).


----------



## sibby08 (26. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hören sagen?
> 
> Also nur dabei statt mittendrin?


 
... sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt: Ich habe es sogar gesehen .
Aber mach Dir nichts draus, kann auch bei anderen "Sportswear" Herstellern passieren.
Bei Deiner Steilvorlage konnte ich aber nicht anders...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch die "Karte" vom heutigen Türchen:





Fotos sind leider alle unscharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Oktober 2008)

Bei euch war heute ja sogar das Essen zu schnell für die Kamera


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bei euch war heute ja sogar das Essen zu schnell für die Kamera



Findest Du


----------



## MieMaMeise (26. Oktober 2008)

zumindest son bisschen...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> zumindest son bisschen...




Das Hungerzittern


----------



## juchhu (26. Oktober 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt: Ich habe es sogar gesehen .
> Aber mach Dir nichts draus, kann auch bei anderen "Sportswear" Herstellern passieren.
> Bei Deiner Steilvorlage konnte ich aber nicht anders...



Die speziellen Exemplare werden nach Austausch vernichtet, damit in zig Jahren keine astronomischen Bieterschlachten auf E-Bucht ablaufen.

EDIT: Mit dem Wort "mittendrin" in dem DSF-Wortspielen "mittendrin statt nur dabei" (Original) meinte ich eigentlich *mittendrin* in der Sportswear, quasi bekleidet.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2008)

@Anfänger.
Fehlt nur der Uphill (langer Uphill) nach Brunken-Selbach für die Abfahrt "Schöne Aussicht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Anfänger.
> Fehlt nur der Uphill (langer Uphill) nach Brunken-Selbach für die Abfahrt "Schöne Aussicht".



Dafür gibts zum Ausgleich 2 Sackgassen und 5 verwackelte Bilder


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Fotos war nicht so gut heute.
Wir wollten auch das Daniel sich noch mal hinlegt im Wasser, um den  Nister-Diver nochmal Nachzustellen fürs Foto, aber er wollte nicht.

Die Tour war eh nicht ganz ohne, XO Schaltwerk gebrochen, Carbon Lenker gebrochen , Tune Hörnchen gebrochen, Freilauf kaputt und eine Hand voll Stürze, hier ist Ingo unangefochten die Nr.1.

War aber alles halb so Wild, kein Regen, alle leben noch und sind hoffendlich gut zuhause angekommen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, Fotos war nicht so gut heute.
> Wir wollten auch das Daniel sich noch mal hinlegt im Wasser, um den  Nister-Diver nochmal Nachzustellen fürs Foto, aber er wollte nicht.
> 
> Die Tour war eh nicht ganz ohne, XO Schaltwerk gebrochen, Carbon Lenker gebrochen , Tune Hörnchen gebrochen, Freilauf kaputt und eine Hand voll Stürze, hier ist Ingo unangefochten die Nr.1.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen der Dank an alle Wanderer, die rechtzeitig und fair in den Graben gehüpft sind


----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen der Dank an alle Wanderer, die rechtzeitig und fair in den Graben gehüpft sind



Ah, ihr habt wieder mal einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Klasse Tour, klasse Leute.
> 13 Biker und 3 Bikerinnen auf eingener Route.
> Sorry ist was länger geworden als ich dachte.( liegt nur an der Limbacher Mühle )
> Ich habe mit hin und rückfahrt nach Au 86 km mit 1570 HM, für die Tour ca. -20 km und -250 HM.
> Fotos gibts später.



Yep, klasse Tour und echt ne nette Ecke da an der Nister. Gerne wieder.    Danke noch einmal. An den Fotos   und am Service in der Limbacher Mühle muss noch gearbeitet werden.  Gruss aus Bonn


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Hören sagen?
> 
> Also nur dabei statt mittendrin?



Na, I red bloß drüber - wäre jetzt das Zitat was auf dich zutrifft.



juchhu schrieb:


> ...Zz. weiß ich, dass Bekleidung insbesondere Sportswear wie Religion zu handhaben ist. Diskutieren zwecklos.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was du demnächst weißt.



juchhu schrieb:


> Und ich bin sicher, dass die Mehrheit das Angebot, die Qualität und auch den guten Preis zu schätzen weiß.



Welche Mehrheit?

Und nein, ich habe kein Interesse diesen Thread mit dir zu verwässern.


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke an Pierre für die interessante Tour gestern ... 

Tolles Unterhaltungsprogramm mit spektakulären Stunts (ohne schlimme Verletzungen zum Glück), ausgiebigen Materialtests (Carbonteile sind Schrott!), geilen Trails und einer guten Stimmung.

In Limbach kam es zu einer Vereinigung mit den Damen .... 

Nur der "Auszubildenden Jessica .... oder Jennifer  müssen wir mal auf die Sprünge helfen! Also wenn ich mir da die gastronomischen Ansprüche, zum Beispiel eines Team III, vorstelle 
Was hätte das ein Caos gegeben 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tolles Unterhaltungsprogramm mit spektakulären Stunts (ohne schlimme Verletzungen zum Glück), ausgiebigen Materialtests (Carbonteile sind Schrott!), geilen Trails und einer guten Stimmung.
> 
> In Limbach kam es zu einer Vereinigung mit den Damen ....
> 
> ...



Ja, schade das wir unpässlich waren. War wohl wieder eine nette Tour.

Wir wollen ja im Frühjahr/Sommer, also nach dem Gewinn des regionalen WPs dort mal mitgenommen werden. Bis dahin hat die Gute ja die Zeit an euch zu üben.


----------



## Specialisiert (27. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke an Pierre für die interessante Tour gestern ...
> 
> Tolles Unterhaltungsprogramm mit spektakulären Stunts (ohne schlimme Verletzungen zum Glück),



Jep, 
da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.  War ne schöne Runde.

Die Schiene am Finger muss bis Freitag dranbleiben hat der Arzt gesagt.

Werd ich wohl schon mal ne kleine Winterpause einlegen müssen!! 

Gruss Ingo


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2008)

Specialisiert schrieb:


> Jep,
> da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.  War ne schöne Runde.
> 
> Die Schiene am Finger muss bis Freitag dranbleiben hat der Arzt gesagt.
> ...




Du hast den Bruch geschient?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (27. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich den Lobeshymnen auch nur anschließen und freue mich auf eine variantenreiche Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## schooter (27. Oktober 2008)

kann mich auch nur anschlissen  war ne super tour nur leider zufrüh für mich zuende !! und das wasser war gut hat die schmerzen gut gekült und heute tuht alles weh hand blau knie blau aber wat soll es dafür hat es super spas gemacht danke dafür !!


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Oktober 2008)

Nistertal ist nicht schlecht.   Aber schaut mal hier. UTAH!!!!  
Die Anbieter vor Ort haben uns eben ne Diashow geschickt.
Max, Du hast mich gestern nach Canada/USA gefragt.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2146374...78001826/show/


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> Nistertal ist nicht schlecht.   Aber schaut mal hier. UTAH!!!!
> Die Anbieter vor Ort haben uns eben ne Diashow geschickt.
> Max, Du hast mich gestern nach Canada/USA gefragt.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/2146374...78001826/show/




Der Link geht bei mir nicht


----------



## sportreisenwest (27. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Der Link geht bei mir nicht



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608278001826/show/


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

sportreisenwest schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608278001826/show/


----------



## Beach90 (27. Oktober 2008)

sabber ... Das sieht ja noch leckerer aus als Manni´s Eis 

Gibts da nicht auch mal eine LMB Tour? Oder wird man nur gegen Geld in die Wüste geschickt?


----------



## Beach90 (27. Oktober 2008)

Nochwas auf die Schnelle für Bonne´s Sammlung 
Der Carbonrahmen für Putzteufel


----------



## rippi3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Nochwas auf die Schnelle für Bonne´s Sammlung
> Der Carbonrahmen für Putzteufel


 
Da darf der Fahrer aber nicht mehr als 50 Kg wiegen, sonst bricht's zusammen!
Und auf gar keinen Fall den 'Specialisierten' oder 'Schooter' damit fahren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialisiert (27. Oktober 2008)

Mmmmhh,
da hast du gut geschätzt.  

Mit meinen 74 kg lieg ich deutlich über dem von dir angegebenen Limit.

Ausserdem sind mir da viel zu viele Verletzungsmöglichkeiten an dem Ding. 


Gruss Ingo


----------



## schooter (27. Oktober 2008)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Da darf der Fahrer aber nicht mehr als 50 Kg wiegen, sonst bricht's zusammen!
> Und auf gar keinen Fall den 'Specialisierten' oder 'Schooter' damit fahren lassen


 


  da haste woll recht   das wer  sehr schön zerbrochen


----------



## Beach90 (27. Oktober 2008)

wenigstens fließt in dem Rahmen das Wasser schnell ab


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> wenigstens fließt in dem Rahmen das Wasser schnell ab


 
Wo man dann sagen kann, genau das richtige Bike für Schooter - also schnell abnehmen (weil ja nur 50 kg) und dann nächste Woche mit diesem Bike fahren - da die Anfänger Tour auch zwei Bachdurchläufe hat.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Nister ist kein Bach !!!

Fotos. Damit hatte ich eigendlich nie Probleme.
Halt beim nächsten mal.
Und Limbacher Mühle wird Ausgetauscht.


----------



## schooter (27. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wo man dann sagen kann, genau das richtige Bike für Schooter - also schnell abnehmen (weil ja nur 50 kg) und dann nächste Woche mit diesem Bike fahren - da die Anfänger Tour auch zwei Bachdurchläufe hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2008)

Nee was schade das ihr die schwimm Einlage  nicht auf Bilder habt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee was schade das ihr die schwimm Einlage  nicht auf Bilder habt



War Live sowieso viel schöner...von der Brücke aus - sozusagen die Ehrentribüne - sah es fast gestellt aus

Hättest mitfahren sollen, war schöner als Kino und Popcorn


----------



## Tazz (27. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> War Live sowieso viel schöner...von der Brücke aus - sozusagen die Ehrentribüne - sah es fast gestellt aus
> 
> Hättest mitfahren sollen, war schöner als Kino und Popcorn



Zugegeben  hätte es mir schon besser gefallen bei euch mitzufahren ............

*ABER *

.....................Jetzt kurz vor dem WP muß man schon sehr aufpassen das man nicht ausfällig wird  ihr hattet ja ne menge stürze und vorallem Material Schwund


----------



## schooter (27. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> War Live sowieso viel schöner...von der Brücke aus - sozusagen die Ehrentribüne - sah es fast gestellt aus
> 
> Hättest mitfahren sollen, war schöner als Kino und Popcorn


 


kann dir das jabei ein bis zwei übungs stunden mal bei bringen  wendu wilst must dich nur melden


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Zugegeben  hätte es mir schon besser gefallen bei euch mitzufahren ............
> 
> *ABER *
> 
> .....................Jetzt kurz vor dem WP muß man schon sehr aufpassen das man nicht ausfällig wird  ihr hattet ja ne menge stürze und vorallem Material Schwund




Aber doch nur Carbon und so'n Firlefanz  Die Knochen wachsen auch wieder zusammen, aber zugeben muss ich dass das Tempo sehr ambitioniert war


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

schooter schrieb:


> kann dir das jabei ein bis zwei übungs stunden mal bei bringen  wendu wilst must dich nur melden



Kannst am SO in Eitorf an den Start gehen...dann hoffentlich wieder mit Fully und einem schöööönen Bach für Dich

Ich übe das immer nur im Sommer (Weichei eben)


----------



## Beach90 (27. Oktober 2008)

Manni warum begrenzt du die Tour eigentlich auf 10 Leute ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Manni warum begrenzt du die Tour eigentlich auf 10 Leute ?



Hab nicht mehr Stühle und Kaffeetassen


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ihr sollt nicht den ganzen Tag rumsitzen und Kaffee trinken!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Oktober 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ihr sollt nicht den ganzen Tag rumsitzen und Kaffee trinken!!!!!!!!



Nicht? Was denn? Bier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Oktober 2008)

Bier? Da komm ich doch flugs mal in den Thread geflogen! 
Bier aus Tassen wäre aber blöd, wozu gibts die in praktischen 5l-Fässern.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Oktober 2008)

@Pierre, Rest des WP Teams:
Wiederholung der Nistertour vom 26.10., evtl. mit Varianten, am 9.11.?


Oder ist da schon Texel?


----------



## schooter (28. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kannst am SO in Eitorf an den Start gehen...dann hoffentlich wieder mit Fully und einem schöööönen Bach für Dich
> 
> Ich übe das immer nur im Sommer (Weichei eben)


 


wen ich daf komm ich gerne mit ! bekomme mein bike ja morgen wieder 

dan kannste mir ja dein schönen bach mal zeigen 

must mir nur sagen wan und wo !!


----------



## rippi3 (28. Oktober 2008)

schooter schrieb:


> wen ich daf komm ich gerne mit ! bekomme mein bike ja morgen wieder
> 
> dan kannste mir ja dein schönen bach mal zeigen
> 
> must mir nur sagen wan und wo !!


 
Klaro, 0 Prob! Bachrunde mit Bank in leicht erhöhter Lage, die Voraussetzungen sind ideal


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Oktober 2008)

Klaro, 0 Prob!


----------



## schooter (28. Oktober 2008)

dan bleibt ja nur noch die frage um vieviel uhr und wo treffen ??
und wann ??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Oktober 2008)

schooter schrieb:


> dan bleibt ja nur noch die frage um vieviel uhr und wo treffen ??
> und wann ??


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7225


----------



## schooter (28. Oktober 2008)

super dan weis ich ja bescheid


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Oktober 2008)

ist mal ein Test, wollte wissen ob mein neuer Smiley funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> ist mal ein Test, wollte wissen ob mein neuer Smiley funktioniert



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Oktober 2008)

ok, dann weiß ich beim nächsten Mal Bescheid


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2008)

Juhuuuu... heute sind meine neuen Teile für´s Winterrad angekommen. Werde am Sonntag gut gefedert antreten 

Braucht wer was vom großen bösen billigen Bikeladen in Bonn? Fahre morgen hin
Max


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Pierre, Rest des WP Teams:
> Wiederholung der Nistertour vom 26.10., evtl. mit Varianten, am 9.11.?
> 
> 
> Oder ist da schon Texel?


 
*Ab dem 10.11. bin ich auf Texel,-wiederholung der Tour ?*
*Von mir aus ja aber ohne LMB Eintrag, wegen schlecht Wetter.*



rosadrnorden schrieb:


> ist mal ein Test, wollte wissen ob mein neuer Smiley funktioniert


 


Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=142


 
*Bitte nicht übertreiben, für so eine Spielerei ist ab dem 03.11. eh keine Zeit mehr*.



Beach90 schrieb:


> Braucht wer was vom großen bösen billigen Bikeladen in Bonn? Fahre morgen hin
> Max


 
*Bestimmt fällt mir noch was ein ich überleg nochmal*.


*Ich bin jetzt Daniela !!!!  *


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Beach. Zwei Schaltzüge, wenn es geht Teflon Beschichtete.


----------



## rippi3 (29. Oktober 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *Ab dem 10.11. bin ich auf Texel,-wiederholung der Tour ?*
> *Von mir aus ja aber ohne LMB Eintrag, wegen schlecht Wetter.*


 
 OK


rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *Ich bin jetzt Daniela !!!!  *


 

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (29. Oktober 2008)

schooter schrieb:


> super dan weis ich ja bescheid


 
Was ist los? Angst vorm Bach???

Keine Sorge, ist nicht so tief wie die Nister


----------



## schooter (29. Oktober 2008)

Angst neee 
nur kein bike !!! ist immer noch  kaputt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Oktober 2008)

schooter schrieb:


> Angst neee
> nur kein bike !!! ist immer noch  kaputt



Meins auch...aber bis SA habe ich noch Hoffnung

auch für deins


----------



## schooter (29. Oktober 2008)

das ist schön das du dran glaubst !! aber mein freilauf ist zwar ganz aber jetz drehen  ein paar ritzel nur noch duch und weis noch nicht wie ich das ganz bekomme so ein driss das man immer arbeiten muss mann :-(


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Oktober 2008)

schooter schrieb:


> das ist schön das du dran glaubst !! aber mein freilauf ist zwar ganz aber jetz drehen  ein paar ritzel nur noch duch und weis noch nicht wie ich das ganz bekomme so ein driss das man immer arbeiten muss mann :-(




Hab da noch 'ne Kasette im Keller liegen


----------



## schooter (29. Oktober 2008)

was du nicht alles hast voll krass aber geht ja negste woche wieder weg 
weil ich ja nee neue federgabel bekomme entlich mall nee schöne fox


----------



## Beach90 (29. Oktober 2008)

Die Teflonzüge stehn auf meiner Einkaufsliste


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Beach90 (30. Oktober 2008)

Telefonzüge waren leider nicht auf Lager, genauso wie meine WCS Moosgummigriffe 

*Hat wer von euch ein Adapter  IS 2000 für ne Marta von 160 auf 180 rumfliegen? *

LG Max


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi @alle

die Sonntagstour fällt leider aus, da ich immer noch nicht fit bin und die Belastung zu gross wäre...außerdem bin ich nicht zum fahren gekommen um den Streckenzustand zu erkunden  (schliesslich ist es die Winterstrecke, die ich den ganzen Sommer nicht gefahren bin) 

Vielleicht gibts trotzdem die Tour mit anderem Guide (die Einladung für den Kaffee steht natürlich)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (31. Oktober 2008)

.... oder wir entern die Tour von Onkel Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1903


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> .... oder wir entern die Tour von Onkel Sonntag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1903




Dann gibts für Euch weder Kaffee noch Kuchen 
und alles bleibt MIR


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dann gibts für Euch weder Kaffee noch Kuchen
> und alles bleibt MIR



Könntest du nicht Kaffee und Kuchen zum OAS bringen?
Wenn du eh schon nicht Rad fährst.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Könntest du nicht Kaffee und Kuchen zum OAS bringen?
> Wenn du eh schon nicht Rad fährst.



Was ist OAS? One-Abend-Stand?

Ohne Anstrengung Saufen?


----------



## Beach90 (31. Oktober 2008)

also ich könnte auch am Sonntag den Guide spielen. Strecke hätte ich eine. Allerdings kennt der Pierre mehr "insider" in Eitorf. Sollen wir zusammen die Tour leiten, Pierre?
Könnte noch ne kleine Überraschung einbauen, welche noch nie in einer LMB Tour in Windeck eingebaut war 
lg max


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Oktober 2008)

Entscheide ich morgen.
Sonntag ist Martinsmarkt in Rosbach.( Glühwein-Waffeln-Kaffee-Bratwurst usw.)
Würde ich dann gerne mit auf die Route setzen.

Samstag fahre ich mit Marcel nach Stromberg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. November 2008)

@Pierre: besprechen wir nachher bei mir.

@Alle: Ihr müsst UNBEDINGT zu Zweirad Feld. Hier gibt u.a. dieses aktuelle Wintersuperwahnsinnssuperastreinsonderangebot:





Oder hat das schonma jemand billiger gesehen???

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkte/aktionen/beleuchtung


----------



## joscho (1. November 2008)

Sind denn da auch Batterien bei


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. November 2008)

Sowas bezahle ich doch aus der Portokasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (1. November 2008)

Mist, heute haben die Geschäfte zu....!!!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. November 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Mist, heute haben die Geschäfte zu....!!!!!



In Sachsen ist heute kein Feiertag. Da gibts auch die XXL-Läden


----------



## Tinchen12 (1. November 2008)

Ich habe heute keinen Glückstag. Ich schaff es nicht mehr vor der Arbeit in Sachsen vorbei zu fahren  Bringt mir jemand eine mit?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. November 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute keinen Glückstag. Ich schaff es nicht mehr vor der Arbeit in Sachsen vorbei zu fahren  Bringt mir jemand eine mit?



Na bei dem Schnäppchen lohnt sich das Taxi zu schicken  

Viellleicht auch aus Rosas Portokasse?


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2008)

Wenn ich morgen Rad fahre, dann nur bisschen "Rund um Dreisel".
Der Siegberg Trail ist wieder frei
Meine Erkältung von dieser Woche ist noch nicht ganz weg
	

, heute bin ich auch nichts gefahren.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn ich morgen Rad fahre, dann nur bisschen "Rund um Dreisel".
> Der Siegberg Trail ist wieder frei
> Meine Erkältung von dieser Woche ist noch nicht ganz weg
> 
> ...




Soll ich dir ein Bier warmstellen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2008)

Dann kommt mir das Kartoffel-Gratin hoch.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Beach90 (1. November 2008)

Also ich kann morgen auch nicht an den Start gehen, weil sich gerade bei mir ne Erkältung festsetzt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Also ich kann morgen auch nicht an den Start gehen, weil sich gerade bei mir ne Erkältung festsetzt



Update: Max und Pierre können auch nicht guiden, es fehlt also ein Streckenkenner 

Bitte um Entschuldigung, dass deshalb die Tour ganz flach fällt


----------



## on any sunday (1. November 2008)

So als Tipp, im LMB gibt es den nützlichen Punkt "Verstecken". Kann man auch dafür missbrauchen, einmal getippte Termine als Vorlage zu speichern.


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

*Hey ihr Windecker Herzbuben* 


wünsche euch* allen* eine schnelle Genesung ​Der* Winterpokal* beginnt ja schon Übermorgen  ............ 



..... und *Team III* ist sowas von Fit 


Liebe Grüße und so


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Hey ihr Windecker Herzbuben*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und *ich* habe Urlaub.


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und *ich* habe Urlaub.



*Aber hey 

Du kommst mir jetzt hoffentlich nicht mit Ergo ............ **oder ???!!!*

​


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2008)

Nein, nein diese Woche gehts raus.
Danach gehts wohl in der Woche fast nicht ohne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rolle.


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nein, nein diese Woche gehts raus.
> Danach gehts wohl in der Woche fast nicht ohne
> 
> 
> ...





Hmmmm .......... 

ist es nicht so das man für Ergo nur die hälfte der Punkte eintragen darf ??

, also wäre cool und richtig 


Nee Ergo macht Team III nicht, immer nur draußen Radfahren


----------



## Solanum (1. November 2008)

Hi,

hiermit lade ich alle kranken Schnupfnasen herzlich zu mir ein! hier sind 30°C im Schatten......

Solanum


Adresse:
Canyon Creek
Riverside, CA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2008)

Es gibt nicht viele die sich nach einem 8-10 Stunden Tag sich noch 2 Stunden auf der Rolle quälen ( und das auch durchziehen) warum dann nur die Hälfte der Punkte.

Ich hätte auch gerne einen Stadtpark mit Beleuchtung, dort würde ich gerne auch bei Dunkelheit und Regen fahren.
Bei uns ist es überall Stockfinster, geradezu Lebensgefährlich dann noch auf der Straße unterwegs zusein.
Egal welchs Licht man hat und wie Neon und Weiß die Klamotten sind.

Jetzt gehe ich erst mal feiern, beim Anfänger.


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht viele die sich nach einem 8-10 Stunden Tag sich noch 2 Stunden auf der Rolle quälen ( und das auch durchziehen) warum dann nur die Hälfte der Punkte.



Und noch weniger die nach einem harten 15 Stundentag noch 4 Std. durch den Regen fahren. Also von uns tut das keiner. (15 Std. hart arbeiten meine ich)

Ich liebe Winterpokal.

Also Pierre lass dich nicht ärgern, freu dich über euren zweiten Platz und viel Spass beim Anfänger.

Ach ja, und natürlich einen guten Start in den WP.


----------



## joscho (1. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es überall Stockfinster, geradezu Lebensgefährlich dann noch auf der Straße unterwegs zusein.



Ach komm, bei Euch klappen sie doch bestimmt im Winter um 18:00 Uhr die Bürgersteige hoch  Da wärst Du dann allein auf der Strasse. Und mit ner 20 Watt IRC siehst Du was - ganz sicher.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach komm, bei Euch klappen sie doch bestimmt im Winter um 18:00 Uhr die Bürgersteige hoch  Da wärst Du dann allein auf der Strasse. Und mit ner 20 Watt IRC siehst Du was - ganz sicher.



Wenn da die besoffenen Städter nicht wären, die meinen hier sind sie alleine auf der Strasse...


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach komm, bei Euch klappen sie doch bestimmt im Winter um 18:00 Uhr die Bürgersteige hoch  .


 
Das stimmt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also Pierre lass dich nicht ärgern, freu dich über euren zweiten Platz und viel Spass beim Anfänger.
> 
> Ach ja, und natürlich einen guten Start in den WP.


 
Der WP kann mich nicht Ärgern, dafür ist das alles zu interessant, und ihr seid ja auch da..
Guten Start??
Ich bin Erkältet, geht aber schon besser.
Mitte Nov. fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------



## ultra2 (2. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der WP kann mich nicht Ärgern, dafür ist das alles zu interessant, und ihr seid ja auch da..
> Guten Start??
> Ich bin Erkältet, geht aber schon besser.
> Mitte Nov. fehlt mir die Zeit.



Dann erst mal gute Besserung


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2008)

Danke. Kann nur besser werden.


Hier war eben jemand Online, 
Postmann oder so ähnlich
kennt ihr den ??? Ich hoffe er trainiert mehr als er sich mal meldet.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke. Kann nur besser werden.
> 
> 
> Hier war eben jemand Online,
> ...




Er fährt auch ohne Guide heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2008)

Heute habe ich mich nochmal geschont, weil, morgen beginnt eine neue Epoche.
Eine neue Zeitrechnung.

Cup Team  vs. Team III

Eigendlich ja unfair, aber egal.


----------



## ultra2 (2. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mich nochmal geschont, weil, morgen beginnt eine neue Epoche.
> Eine neue Zeitrechnung.
> 
> Cup Team  vs. Team III
> ...



Gib zu, du kannst bestimmt heute nacht nicht schlafen.

Und wieso unfair?


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Gib zu, du kannst bestimmt heute nacht nicht schlafen.
> 
> Und wieso unfair?


 


geht schon.

Unfair?
Weil wir auf der Rolle Essen, Trinken und *Punkten *gleichzeitig können.


----------



## joscho (2. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> geht schon.
> 
> Unfair?
> Weil wir auf der Rolle Essen, Trinken und *Punkten *gleichzeitig können.



Das ist allerdings wirklich unfair


----------



## Konfuzius (2. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings wirklich unfair



Pah, wir schieben unsere Rolle einfach auf den Glühweinstand


----------



## joscho (2. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Pah, wir schieben unsere Rolle einfach auf den Glühweinstand



Aber ich habe doch gar keine Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (3. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke. Kann nur besser werden.
> 
> 
> Hier war eben jemand Online,
> ...


 Leute, es geht los, durch quatschen gibt es keine Punkte. Ich bin halt ständig auf dem Rad und kann dann nicht hier schreiben 

Ich hab gestern 24 Punkte für den WP eingefahren!! 
Auch wenn es heute erst losgeht, aber das war sozusagen warmfahren und war echt geiles Wetter!

Heute abend ist schon Laufen (oder Rolle) eingeplant um die ersten Punkte zu machen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Delgado (3. November 2008)

Noch ist Gleichstand zwischen Cup Team und Team III


----------



## ultra2 (3. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Noch ist Gleichstand zwischen Cup Team und Team III



Falsch, es ist so wie immer.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Leute, es geht los, durch quatschen gibt es keine Punkte. Ich bin halt ständig auf dem Rad und kann dann nicht hier schreiben
> 
> Ich hab gestern 24 Punkte für den WP eingefahren!!
> Auch wenn es heute erst losgeht, aber das war sozusagen warmfahren und war echt geiles Wetter!
> ...


 
*So* gefählst du mir !!!!!!


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2008)

Danke!

Ich bin auch bei Dir vorbei gefahren, wollte erst anhalten und reinkommen, war aber so gut im Tritt das ich dann nicht anhalten wollte.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

Tja, ich und Daniela sind heute bei dir vorbei gekommen. Aber keine *Zeit* zum stehen bleiben.


----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2008)

Familie Seibertz war heute aber sehr Vorbildlich 
Sogar mich alten Waschbär hat der WP motiviert und ich hab wieder das Training im Fitnessstudio angefangen.Soweit so gut.

Fürs Wochenende schon eine LMB Tour geplant?
der Max


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

Noch nicht. Wetter soll an beiden Tagen gut sein.

Ich würde auch gerne einen festen Termin in der Woche für ein Nightbiken einrichten, so für uns Windecker.

z.B. Bahnhof Schladern, Freitags, 17.00 Uhr, ca.2 Std

Was haltet ihr davon ????


----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2008)

*Okay* Bahnhof Schladern
*Okay* 17.00 Uhr
*Okay* ca. 2 Std
*Könnte besser sein,aber ist ausbaufähig* Meine Beleuchtung
*AHHHHRG!!!* Freitag


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

Mittwoch ???


Ich hab was fürs WE.
*Westerwald Steig *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2008)

Sieht nach Kilometerschrubben auf der Waldautobahn aus. Mir solls aber recht sein 
Mittwoch ist okay. Muss mir wohl noch schnell ne Sigma Mirage bestellen und dann gehts los... oder doch besser Gardena/Kärcher wie im Lampenforum!?


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. November 2008)

@mädels 

 

wie sieht es denn mit uns aus am Wochenende, kann am Sonntag - Samstag leider nicht, sollen wir noch mal ne Runde Nistertal fahren???

Ich glaub das was die Jungs fahren wollen ist nix für uns (laut flämischem Löwe)

Können ja mal kurz telefonieren oder evtl. noch ein LMB draus machen - sagt was

LG


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Sieht nach Kilometerschrubben auf der Waldautobahn aus. Mir solls aber recht sein


 

Glaub ich nicht. Viel Wiese dabei. Lassen wir uns Überraschen.
Mal hören was der Rest dazu meint.


----------



## Beach90 (3. November 2008)

Also wenn ich mich am Wochenende fitter fühle, dann würde ich von Schladern BHF eine Römerstraßentour mit Drachenschanze anbieten.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. November 2008)

Freitags passt gut. 17 Uhr auch. 
Ort ist mir Wurscht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hoffentlich wirds am WE was mit fahren, heute die 1 Std tat schon noch sehr weh. Morgen erstmal zum Doc'


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Tja, ich und Daniela sind heute bei dir vorbei gekommen. Aber keine *Zeit* zum stehen bleiben.


 
Ich bin auch nicht zu Haus, bin in Utrecht.

Aber ich hab gier im Fitnessstudio des Hotels Punkte gemacht!!

Wir haben mehr als doppelt so viel Punkte wie Team III


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wirds am WE was mit fahren, heute die 1 Std tat schon noch sehr weh. Morgen erstmal zum Doc'


 
Was hast Du denn???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. November 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn???




Schmerzen

Hatte mich vor 10 Tagen in die Botanik verabschiedet. Unfreiwillig

Was willst du in Utrecht? Ohne Berge?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2008)

Anfänger hat zuviel von meiner Kraftausdauer Trainings Einheit mitgemacht.
Ist nichts für schwache Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Anfänger hat zuviel von meiner Kraftausdauer Trainings Einheit mitgemacht.
> Ist nichts für schwache Knie.



Pah, so eine Kinder-Trainingsrolle taugt ja nicht mal als "alternative Sportart" 

Mein Rollentraining sieht irgendwie anders aus


----------



## Postmann (3. November 2008)

Also ich muß gestehen, die Rolle ist cool, aber das Schutzblech sieht irgendwie ..... naja


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Anfänger hat zuviel von meiner Kraftausdauer Trainings Einheit mitgemacht.
> Ist nichts für schwache Knie.




Oder ist das schwerer als "Tauben züchten"? (das im WP leider einen ungültigen Eintrag darstellt )

Sonst hat das Team Turteltäubchen auf einmal einen ganz anderen Sinn


----------



## ultra2 (3. November 2008)

postmann schrieb:


> Wir Haben Mehr Als Doppelt So Viel Punkte Wie Team Iii



Süß


----------



## rosadrnorden (4. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Oder ist das schwerer als "Tauben züchten"? (das im WP leider einen ungültigen Eintrag darstellt )
> 
> Sonst hat das Team Turteltäubchen auf einmal einen ganz anderen Sinn


 
Wieso ungültgen Eintrag - was meinst du denn damit...

Wünsche Dir viel Glück beim Arzt. wird schon nicht so schlimm sein 

P.S. habt Ihr evtl. eine Lederkette von mir gefunden am Samstag, entweder bei Euch im Haus oder vor der Tür, habe Sie nämlich verloren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wieso ungültgen Eintrag - was meinst du denn damit...
> 
> Wünsche Dir viel Glück beim Arzt. wird schon nicht so schlimm sein
> 
> P.S. habt Ihr evtl. eine Lederkette von mir gefunden am Samstag, entweder bei Euch im Haus oder vor der Tür, habe Sie nämlich verloren





mistertom52070 schrieb:


> *Ungültige Eingaben sind:*
> Wandern, Gehen (außer als Leichtathletik-Disziplin), Billard, Darten, Tauchen, Bogen schießen, Karten spielen, Tauben züchten, Brettspiele, Geschlechtsverkehr, ...beliebig erweiterbar
> 
> *Einordnung Laufen:*
> ...





Arzt war-naja. noch 8-10 Tage schonen



P.S. Kette ist keine aufgefallen. Aber draussen ists verflucht dunkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

Gleich gehts zur *MTB AG. *


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gleich gehts zur *MTB AG. *



Obwohl ihr scheinbar nicht oder nur halbtags arbeiten müßt, liegt ihr soweit hinten?


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Obwohl ihr scheinbar nicht oder nur halbtags arbeiten müßt, liegt ihr soweit hinten?




Sind ja nur noch knapp 6 Monate 

BTW: Wo kann ich denn meine Wette abgeben?


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> BTW: Wo kann ich denn meine Wette abgeben?



Also ich habe noch keinen Favoriten. Oder vielleicht  _*supernasis*_ Truppe? Man müßte endlich mal keinen neuen Fred aufmachen um wahrgenommen zu werden.:


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Obwohl ihr scheinbar nicht oder nur halbtags arbeiten müßt,


 
Ich habe Urlaub, und es schönes Wetter.

Aber





Wir haben auch dieses Jahr einen mit Defekt im Knie.
Einen mit Prüfungsstress
Einen der jetzt da ist, wo ich nächste Woche bin *NL* (wegen Arbeit)
Einer hat noch nicht gemerkt das es losgeht.

Ich glaub wir schmeißen besser die Flinte ins Korn.


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch keinen Favoriten. Oder vielleicht  _*supernasis*_ Truppe? Man müßte endlich mal keinen neuen Fred aufmachen um wahrgenommen zu werden.:




Och Menno! 

Ich wollte gerade mit 'ner Fotogalerie online gehen wie ich meine Winterreifen auf's Auto montiere und den Luftdruck mittels Quicker-Pumptechnik perfekt anpasse


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub, und es schönes Wetter.
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...



Wir haben einen an dem ist mehr kaputt als an euch allen zusammen.

Und ein Mädchen.

Also gebt Gas Jungs.


----------



## Delgado (4. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich habe Urlaub, und es schönes Wetter.
> 
> Aber
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte .... Ihr habt noch knapp ein halbes Jahr Zeit.
Zum Rechtfertigen ist also noch viel Zeit 

Selbst wir sind nur in den Top 50


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Och Menno!
> 
> Ich wollte gerade mit 'ner Fotogalerie online gehen wie ich meine Winterreifen auf's Auto montiere und den Luftdruck mittels Quicker-Pumptechnik perfekt anpasse



Aber Michael, wenn du es für dein Ego brauchst, mach es. Wir werden es auch alle anklicken. Bestimmt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und ein Mädchen.



Alleine diese Aussage würde ich an Tazz' Stelle mal zum Anlass nehmen, dass auch bei dir was ganz doll kaputt geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Alleine diese Aussage würde ich an Tazz' Stelle mal zum Anlass nehmen, dass auch bei dir was ganz doll kaputt geht



Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben:



ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir haben einen an dem ist mehr kaputt als an euch allen zusammen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben:



Offenbar gehen aber die Fingerchen noch... *TAZZ!!!*

(...und wie kommen dann die Punkte zusammen?)


----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Offenbar gehen aber die Fingerchen noch... *TAZZ!!!*



Mir passiert nix. Ich bin punktemäßig unverzichtbar.



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> (...und wie kommen dann die Punkte zusammen?)



Ich jammer halt nicht so rum wie du. Oder anders gesagt, ich werde nicht gefragt und mitgeschleift....

...äh...ach ja und noch gute Besserung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

Am WE gibts 2 LMB Einträge in Hennef.


----------



## Beach90 (4. November 2008)

Ich frage mich wo die ganzen 24 h Rennen sind, welche scheinbar im Winterpokal aufgelistet werden.* Tzzzz*


----------



## Tazz (4. November 2008)

He He 



den ultra2 hab ich wohl schon kaputt gespielt ,er ist aber wieder zusammengeflickt worden    und mit muss er trotzdem 



und Punkten kann ich besser wie ein Kerl  

Allerdings weiß ich jetzt auch nicht ob er mit dem Mädchen mich gemeint hat


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

WAS IST JETZT ?
	

Morgen oder Freitag Nightride


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> WAS IST JETZT ?
> 
> 
> Morgen oder Freitag Nightride



Morgen ist KFL. Erstmal nur Wellnesstour

Freitag passt gut! Bin dabei


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

Und am WE ?
Machen wir selbst was, z.B. WW Steig 
oder bei den Hennef Touren mit fahren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und am WE ?
> Machen wir selbst was, z.B. WW Steig
> oder bei den Hennef Touren mit fahren ??



Hängt ein wenig von Flo ab Kann sein dass der Tennis spielt SO morgen, dann fahre ich die Rheinrunde ab Troisdorf (rechter Rhein bis Bonn, linker Rhein bis Köln, Mäcki, zurück nach Trostdorf)

Heute war ich doch glatt im Burger King statt M. War ein großer Fehler:kotz:
Großes Menue...genau ein Dutzend Pommes
An der Kasse "versehentlich" einen Euro zuwenig wieder bekommen
Brötchen nicht richtig durch

Wie soll man das als "sonstige Sportart" verbuchen???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

PS der WWSteig reizt mich ja doch irgendwie für Samstag


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

Der Besuch bei *BK *soll dir eine Lehre sein.
Es gibt nur ein *M. 
	
*

Ok Freitag Nightride, ab wo, von mir aus auch Herchen. !7 Uhr bleibt.
Samstag WW sollte auch machbar sein.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Besuch bei *BK *soll dir eine Lehre sein.
> Es gibt nur ein *M.
> 
> *
> ...




Ich denke Bf. Schladern passt. Dann bin ich wenigstens warm am Start


----------



## Beach90 (4. November 2008)

Also morgen passts bei mir leider nicht ..


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Besuch bei *BK *soll dir eine Lehre sein.
> Es gibt nur ein *M.
> 
> *
> ...



KFL fällt heute flach für mich, da ich vorher zu hause was erledigen muss. 19-21 Uhr leichtes GA1 ab Eitorf, fährt jemand mit?

Update. fahe doch KFL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

Ohne Helm ein Schelm?

http://video.web.de/watch/226370/MTB_3


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. November 2008)

Hätte schlimmer ausgehen können 

Aber wie sagt man so schön - SELBST SCHULD

So mach mich jetzt fertig um ein paar Punkte für den WP zu sammeln, will im Siegtal ein bißchen rollen, vielleicht treff ich ja welche...

Bis später


----------



## deerk (5. November 2008)

sodele ... bevor es hier nur noch um den WP geht 

hier mal was fürs herz und gudde laune  

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7431

TschÖöö
D.


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2008)

deerk schrieb:


> sodele ... bevor es hier nur noch um den WP geht
> 
> hier mal was fürs herz und gudde laune
> 
> ...



Klingt gut 

Nachher noch Grillen und Bier und alles für Punkte .....


----------



## Dreckfräse (5. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klingt gut
> 
> Nachher noch Grillen und Bier und alles für Punkte .....


 
Und warum biste nicht angemeldet???


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2008)

Dreckfräse schrieb:


> Und warum biste nicht angemeldet???



Nicht so voreilig! 
Erst mal das Rahmenprogramm abklären.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Nicht so voreilig!
> Erst mal das Rahmenprogramm abklären.



´Nicht dass Du *schon wieder *2 Touren fahren musst


----------



## deerk (5. November 2008)

klar zwischen stop an der tanke da haben wir dann schon mal das bier 

nützt ja nix ...

D.


----------



## Delgado (5. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ´Nicht dass Du *schon wieder *2 Touren fahren musst



Hammerharte Winterzeit 

Dagegen ist Cup-Zeit ein Kindergeburtstag


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

Wer sagt das der WW Steig eine Waldautobahn ist ???

Guckst du hier!!










Und man sieht nur ein Drittel der Stufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (5. November 2008)

Hast du Urlaub ? oder willst du jetzt alleine für dein Team fahren?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

Ja.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Hast du Urlaub ? oder willst du jetzt alleine für dein Team fahren?


 

Ich brauche dich als Teampartner.
Hier für.
http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/public/start_top_aktuell_2.html

Hast du lust ??
Form ist egal, ich bin nächste Woche auf Montage, von daher habe ich auch keine.


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Hast du Urlaub ? oder willst du jetzt alleine für dein Team fahren?





flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja.



Verfehlte Einkaufspolitik?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

09/10 fahre ich als 5.Kraft beim Team III


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 09/10 fahre ich als 5.Kraft beim Team III



Wartet doch ab...wenn man bis kurz vor Mitternacht fährt stehts um 10 eben noch nicht drin


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

Und auch Großes Goldenes *M* ?
Ich war schon lang nicht mehr da.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und auch Großes Goldenes *M* ?
> Ich war schon lang nicht mehr da.



Nee, keine Zeit!  Und BK bin ich einfach vorbei gefahren 

Hier stehen noch die Haribos von Samstag rum


----------



## joscho (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 09/10 fahre ich als 5.Kraft beim Team III



Toll, und wen sollen wir dann besiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich brauche dich als Teampartner.
> Hier für.
> http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/public/start_top_aktuell_2.html
> 
> ...



Von mir aus ja, muß meinen Terminplaner (Sonja) fragen, ob der Samstag noch frei ist. Bin nächste Woche in Berlin. Bist du die nächsten zwei Wochen weg, also bis zum 21.11 ?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2008)

ja


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

Team Event morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7432

Teilnahme ist Pflicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2008)

OK  ??????

Hast du eine Ahnung wo wir rumfahren sollen.
Für 2 Std habe ich mir Bachmühlental, Nutscheid Straße gedacht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK  ??????
> 
> Hast du eine Ahnung wo wir rumfahren sollen.
> Für 2 Std habe ich mir Bachmühlental, Nutscheid Straße gedacht.



Wir können zusätzlich die Imhausen/Au-Runde fahren, evtl. noch Hurster Trails?


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2008)

Bessere Idee !!!

Rosbach, Imhausen, Irsertal, Wölmersen, Helmenzen, Altenkirchen

, zurück dann durch Dieperzen, Marienthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bessere Idee !!!
> 
> Rosbach, Imhausen, Irsertal, Wölmersen, Helmenzen, Altenkirchen
> 
> , zurück dann durch Dieperzen, Marienthal.












, 

Wenn das keine Motivation ist


Vielleicht statt Imhausen lieber Leidhecke oder Schabernack? Das spart Straße!


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Team Event morgen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7432
> 
> Teilnahme ist Pflicht


 

Alle können natürlich mitfahren.
Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Alle können natürlich mitfahren.
> Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.



Du natürlich auch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

Samstag (nach dem Training) empfehle ich noch das hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6544


----------



## Beach90 (6. November 2008)

Ich fühl mich noch etwas zu unausgeleuchtet dafür


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich fühl mich noch etwas zu unausgeleuchtet dafür




Wir fahren doch ins große Licht des Goldenen


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2008)

Das wollen wir !!!!
Besser als Punkte.

Abfahrt heute ab Schladern um 17.00 Uhr


----------



## Delgado (7. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Abfahrt heute ab Schladern um 17.00 Uhr



Ich versuche pünktlich zu sein. Bin aber mit dem falschen Rad ...


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das wollen wir !!!!
> Besser als Punkte.
> 
> Abfahrt heute ab Schladern um 17.00 Uhr



Wie, schon aufgeben? Dann nehmt doch das Auto.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2008)

Stimmt, dann könnte man sich noch was für zuhause mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (7. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das wollen wir !!!!
> Besser als Punkte.



Solange ihr keine Weightwatchers-Punkte zählt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. November 2008)

Lecker war es.

60km ohne Wildtiere
Nur eine Handvoll hupende Autofahrer
Morgen gehts ins 7Gebierge

@ Anfänger. Gut zuhause angekommen??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Lecker war es.
> 
> 
> @ Anfänger. Gut zuhause angekommen??



1. JAAAA!!!

2. yep. 72km ebenfalls Wildfrei (außer ich) Heilbrunnenweg im Finsteren alleine ist ein echtes Erlebnis! Ich glaube das nächste Trailmassaker mache ich um Mitternacht

Hier unsere Route:


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2008)

Hallo Manfred, gut zuhause angekommen ?
War doch klasse heute
Wetter, Strecke, Biker und Bikerinnen.

Du warst doch bestimmt beim *M* oder ??
Wir nicht!!
Dafür gibts bei uns gleich ein großes Schnitzelessen.

*@Bonne. *Viel Glück morgen, und mach mal ein paar Punkte


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2008)

Ihr wart ja richtig fleißig heute.

Nicht das es hilft, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred, gut zuhause angekommen ?
> War doch klasse heute
> Wetter, Strecke, Biker und Bikerinnen.
> 
> ...



1. Ja! wir waren kurz nach sieben da...in Hennef dann aber doch die Bahn bevorzugt (nach gut 90km darf ich das)

2. M gabs im Bahnhof Hennef 

Super Strecke, aber zu schnell für mich heute hab ganz schön abgeloost. Der Apfelkuchen, etc)  in Köwi hat allerdings noch einiges rausgerissen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2008)

Wir haben 115 Km 1900 Höhenmeter.

*@ TeamIII*. Abwarten !!!


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 1. Ja! wir waren kurz nach sieben da...in Hennef dann aber doch die Bahn bevorzugt (nach gut 90km darf ich das)
> 
> 2. M gabs im Bahnhof Hennef
> 
> Super Strecke, aber zu schnell für mich heute hab ganz schön abgeloost. Der Apfelkuchen, etc)  in Köwi hat allerdings noch einiges rausgerissen...



Aber du hast durch die Raserei deutlich an Falten verloren.


----------



## ultra2 (8. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir haben 115 Km 1900 Höhenmeter.



Stolze Leistung. Respekt.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ TeamIII*. Abwarten !!!



Du bist doch nächste Woche raus. Und ohne deine Punkte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (8. November 2008)

Wir vom Turteltäubchen Team waren heute ebenfalls on Tour, hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt






Rad gefahren sind wir aber auch - haben nur leider  keine Fotos davon - müssen uns ja voll auf unsere Räder konzentrieren.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du bist doch nächste Woche raus. Und ohne deine Punkte...


 


Nächstes Jahr gibts Punkte für km. Da hätte ich jetzt ca. 420km.
Ich habe mich heute mal gefragt warum ich das in der Saisonpause mache.

*@Täubchen*.So eine Waffel hätte ich auch gegessen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber du hast durch die Raserei deutlich an Falten verloren.



Das ist mein Alternativsportgerät

Kinder 92km quälen


----------



## Fungrisu (9. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred, gut zuhause angekommen ?
> War doch klasse heute
> Wetter, Strecke, Biker und Bikerinnen.



Hi Pierre,
schön das es euch bei uns gefallen hat 
Da habt ihr euch aber auch einen sehr geilen Tag ausgesucht.
Ich habe mich sehr geärgert das ich schon früher die Heimreise antreten musste 

Vielleicht kann ich ja demnächst mal bei einer Tour von nächtesten dabei sein. (wenn ich keinen Dienst habe)

Noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## rosadrnorden (10. November 2008)

Was ist los...

seid Ihr von der ersten Woche Wp so geschafft, daß es keiner mehr für nötig hält hier mal was zu schreiben... 

 







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. November 2008)

Puuh!!!

Heute wars sehr einsam

Nur Kühe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (11. November 2008)

Ich bin ja sooooo glücklich

Heute wieder trainiert (so gut wie keine Knieschmerzen) 



 







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Puuh!!!
> 
> Heute wars sehr einsam
> 
> Nur Kühe...



Und die Kühe scheinen auch noch sehr weit weg gewesen zu sein 

Hier in Kölle jibbet *heute* Kühe, Hunde, Pferde,......  Cowboy, Indianer,Krankenschwestern................ Piraten,Monster.....

*Also kurz um  was Dein Herz begehrt ​*
@rosardnorden ich hab auch Knieprobleme ist wohl das Wetter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und die Kühe scheinen auch noch sehr weit weg gewesen zu sein
> 
> Hier in Kölle jibbet *heute* Kühe, Hunde, Pferde,......  Cowboy, Indianer,Krankenschwestern................ Piraten,Monster.....
> 
> *Also kurz um  was Dein Herz begehrt ​*



Dass mir da keine Klagen kommen...


----------



## Tazz (11. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dass mir da keine Klagen kommen...




Och nöö ich hatte heute ein Date mit dem Zahnarzt ........ ist mal was anderes 

*Aber ich habs überlebt *


Guck mal .................. hübsch was ............


​


----------



## Postmann (12. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dass mir da keine Klagen kommen...


 
Ja unglaublic, wir haben den 11.11. und ich hänge hier in Wien ab und muß mit Schweizern Karnevals Anfang feiern!! Wo ich doch selbst im Rosenmontagszug mitgehen werde.
Allerdings in Rösrath und nicht in Köln.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. November 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ja unglaublic, wir haben den 11.11. und ich hänge hier in Wien ab und muß mit Schweizern Karnevals Anfang feiern!! Wo ich doch selbst im Rosenmontagszug mitgehen werde.
> Allerdings in Rösrath und nicht in Köln.



Als waschechte Kölsche Jung' sag ich "Höchststrafe"


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Och nöö ich hatte heute ein Date mit dem Zahnarzt ........ ist mal was anderes
> 
> *Aber ich habs überlebt *
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus das neue Speisezimmer
Ich hoffe es hat nicht weh getan


----------



## Tazz (12. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das neue Speisezimmer
> Ich hoffe es hat nicht weh getan




Nix da weh getan  war alles schön taub 

Gruß und so


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. November 2008)

@Anfänger

Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit morgen aus?

War gerade mit dem Rad in Hamm beim Deerk und wollte mir ne kleine Frog kaufen, habe da aber dann gemerkt - heute ist Donnerstag


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. November 2008)

WP Pflicht 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7479


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (13. November 2008)

gerade selber gesehen...


und schwups schon angemeldet


----------



## Solanum (14. November 2008)

Hi ihr Windecker

Bald bin ich auch wieder mit von der Party(24.11 bin ich zurueck)

Liebe Gruesse Slanum


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. November 2008)

@beach und rippi 94

sehen uns doch wohl um 17 Uhr in Herchen BHf? 
	





@solanum
freuen uns ganz doll, wenn Du wieder in good old germany  
	

bist


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> WP Pflicht
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7479


 

Bringst Du denn den Kaffee mit???  

 







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Bringst Du denn den Kaffee mit???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Der Glühwein war irgendwie ... cooler?


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. November 2008)

da muß ich Dir leider recht geben, aber Berg rauf kommt der Glühwein nicht mehr gut.  

 







http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=12


----------



## rippi3 (14. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> da muß ich Dir leider recht geben, aber Berg rauf kommt der Glühwein nicht mehr gut.


 

Ich fand ihr wart tapfer! Vor einigen Wochen hättet ihr das Tempo da noch nicht hoch gefahren!
Marcel und ich waren echt + überrascht.

P.S. ^^ das war Manni


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. November 2008)

Da hatte ich eben beim Eintragen der Punkte auch das Phänomen dass ich einfach abgemeldet war


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. November 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7482

Niemand dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. November 2008)

Nur [email protected]_glätter liess sich überreden mitzukommen ins Kloster:



Nach 100km und 7:30 haben wir es knapp nach EInbruch der Dunkeheit geschafft!


----------



## ultra2 (15. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Nur [email protected]_glätter liess sich überreden mitzukommen ins Kloster:
> 
> 
> 
> Nach 100km und 7:30 haben wir es knapp nach EInbruch der Dunkeheit geschafft!



Stramme Leistung Jungs

Dann fahrt ihr morgen nochmal 7,5 Std. und schwups, seit ihr an uns dran.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Stramme Leistung Jungs
> 
> Dann fahrt ihr morgen nochmal 7,5 Std. und schwups, seit ihr an uns dran.



Heute war aufwärmen, morgen gehts richtig los


----------



## ultra2 (15. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Heute war aufwärmen, morgen gehts richtig los



Hat dir keiner gesagt das der WP bis ende März läuft?

Also gib alles.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hat dir keiner gesagt das der WP bis ende März läuft?
> 
> Also gib alles.



Ja ich weiss. Ich muss erstmal auf das richtige Niveau kommen, das ich dann bis Ende März halten werde


----------



## Beach90 (16. November 2008)

Was ist denn mit Marcels Sattelstütze los? Sieht irgendwie ein bisschen falschrum aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (17. November 2008)

ich kann nicht mehr, Wurzel glätter ist zu hart für mich 

50 km hat er mich heute durch die Gegend gescheucht...

Naja für unser TTTT ist das ja super


----------



## Delgado (18. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr, Wurzel glätter ist zu hart für mich
> 
> *50 km hat er mich heute durch die Gegend gescheucht...*
> Naja für unser TTTT ist das ja super



.... und dann war er platt oder was?


----------



## 2dangerbiker (18. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> ich kann nicht mehr, Wurzel glätter ist zu hart für mich




Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen?
Wo ist den dein Löwe?


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2008)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10


Delgado schrieb:


> .... und dann war er platt oder was?


 

ja, wer denn sonst???










http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wie soll man das jetzt verstehen?
> Wo ist den dein Löwe?


 
Tja, mein Löwe ist auf Texel, verstehen kann man das wie MANN will oder vielleicht auch wie FRAU will.


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ...Ich muss erstmal auf das richtige Niveau kommen, das ich dann bis Ende März halten werde



Und das richtige Niveau hast du jetzt erreicht?





Ob deine Teamkameraden mit dem Ergebnis deiner "Niveaufindung" so glücklich sind?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und das richtige Niveau hast du jetzt erreicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der normale Mensch geht arbeiten in der Woche. und wenn ich da mit dem Rad hinfahre ab Februar könnt ihr euch warm anziehen (54 km einfache Entfernung!) 
Ausserdem habe ich Mandelentzündung und werde die nächsten Tage nur drinnen fahren. Die anderen sind jetzt erstmal dran

Von unechten Genesungswünschen bitte ich abzusehen


----------



## Tinchen12 (18. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ausserdem habe ich Mandelentzündung und werde die nächsten Tage nur drinnen fahren.



Ja wie, ich versuche krampfhaft gesund zu werden um Donnerstag mitzufahren und ihr werdet selber krank?

In diesem Sinne sende ich Dir einen echten Genesungswunsch!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. November 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne sende ich Dir einen echten Genesungswunsch!



Echte werden natürlich gerne angenommen


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Der normale Mensch geht arbeiten in der Woche. und wenn ich da mit dem Rad hinfahre ab Februar könnt ihr euch warm anziehen (54 km einfache Entfernung!)
> Ausserdem habe ich Mandelentzündung und werde die nächsten Tage nur drinnen fahren. Die anderen sind jetzt erstmal dran
> 
> Von unechten Genesungswünschen bitte ich abzusehen



Auch wir haben keine Schüler, Studenten oder Rentner im TEAM.

Und wir müssen nicht erst ab Februar arbeiten.

Warm anziehen tun wir uns jetzt schon, damit keiner eine Mandelentzündung bekommt. (Hoffe das bleit so)

Leider haben wir auch keine Anderen die für uns fahren.

Trotzdem ehrliche Genesungswünsche So fair sind wir dann doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Auch wir haben keine Schüler, Studenten oder Rentner im TEAM.
> 
> Und wir müssen nicht erst ab Februar arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Nicht dass du das falsch verstehst. Ich arbeite auch schon, aber hätte derzeit mit dem Rad 70 km einfachen Arbeitsweg. Da muss ich erst noch fit werden, um nicht völlig entkräftet am Schreibtisch zu sitzen. Das - so denke ich - wird im Februar auch mit dem neuen Job soweit sein, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt

Warm angezogen war ich ja, aber nach 4 Std. Regen am Sonntag waren auch die Winterschuhe innen nass

Und: Danke für die Echten


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ... aber nach 4 Std. Regen am Sonntag waren auch die Winterschuhe innen nass



Du darfst halt nicht so lange raus bei dem Wetter.

Das man sich die Gesundheit ruiniert ist er nicht wert, der 2. Platz im regionalen WP.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du darfst halt nicht so lange raus bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Das man sich die Gesundheit ruiniert ist er nicht wert, der 2. Platz im regionalen WP.



2.? Wer soll denn noch vor uns und euch liegen???


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 2.? Wer soll denn noch vor uns und euch liegen???


----------



## Beach90 (18. November 2008)

Huiii endlich mal News vom Cup.
Herzlichen Glckwunsch Pierre, dass du Logo von Rheinland Mountainbike Cup wirst 


> könnte aber auch ein Verwandter vom Flämischen Löwen sein ...


Klick


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Huiii *endlich* mal News



@Max auch du: keine Gnade für die Wade:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7507

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7506


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Max auch du: keine Gnade für die Wade:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7506


 
das wäre schön, endlich mal alle Turteltäubchen    

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Tazz (18. November 2008)

*@ Anfänger 64 Du mußt ein bisschen besser auf Dich aufpassen *





*Gute Besserung  , und schnell wieder Gesund werden  *​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *@ Anfänger 64 Du mußt ein bisschen besser auf Dich aufpassen *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke liebe Renate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin schon wieder arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (19. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Danke liebe Renate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mach Dir nichts draus, weil wer arbeiten kann, der kann auch wieder radfahren.

Mußt einfach immer POSITIV denken


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus, weil wer arbeiten kann, der kann auch wieder radfahren.
> 
> Mußt einfach immer POSITIV denken



Leider nicht. Ich hänge hier wie ein Schluck Wasser in der Kurve und fühle mich müde wie 24 Std. Rennen fahren am Stück :kotz:


----------



## Beach90 (19. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Max auch du: keine Gnade für die Wade:



Werde mich sicher mal Blicken lassen am Wochenende. Ich versuchs auf jeden Fall


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
die Freitagstour habe ich heraus genommen, da ich morgen sicher noch nicht fahren kann. Vielleicht organisiert ja jemand anderes die Tour?

Der Sonntag steht auch noch auf der Kippe, bitte vorher hier hinein schauen ich werde ggf. was schreiben.


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. November 2008)

Ich habe mich zum organisieren gemeldet...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7513

@beach - bitte mitkommen


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2008)

und wenns regnet? 
...jaja ich weiss, sowas schmipft sich Mountainbiker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (20. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> und wenns regnet?
> ...jaja ich weiss, sowas schmipft sich Mountainbiker!


 

regnen wird es morgen nicht, sondern schneien...

komm einfach mal um halb 6 hoch, wir entscheiden dann spontan, vielleicht machen wir ja auch nur ein Kaffee oder Glühwein Kränzchen


----------



## Beach90 (20. November 2008)

... achso also Punkte Sammeln wie Team III


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ... achso also Punkte Sammeln wie Team III



Zum Saufen zu fahren ist manchmal härter als du denkst.


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zum Saufen zu fahren ist manchmal härter als du denkst.



zurück ist dann oberhart


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> zurück ist dann oberhart



Wie gesagt: fallen besoffen in'nen Wald und erwachen am nächsten Morgen mit 9 Std. Radtour auf'e Uhr


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: fallen besoffen in'nen Wald und erwachen am nächsten Morgen mit 9 Std. Radtour auf'e Uhr




Geht nicht. Wir "arbeiten" alle mit dem VDO 1.0 und nehmen nur die Fahrzeit. Wenn wir besoffen irgendwo liegen, so zählt der auch nicht.

Aber natürlich wissen wir das es auch Teilnehmer gibt, die die Zeit reinschreiben die sie gerne gefahren wären.  Oder die gefühlte Zeit


----------



## ultra2 (20. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> zurück ist dann oberhart



Nee, vom Rückweg merkt man ja nix mehr.


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. November 2008)

wenn wir saufen, dann fahren wir nicht mit dem Rad, sondern sitzen gemütlich im warmen und trockenem, da schreiben wir uns keine Punkte für auf, denn bei uns zählt nur die reine Fahrzeit, die mir mein Tacho anzeigt.

Also, wenn WIR Pause machen, dann läuft die Uhr nicht weiter...

Turteltäubchen sind so 

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wenn wir saufen, dann fahren wir nicht mit dem Rad, sondern sitzen gemütlich im warmen und trockenem, da schreiben wir uns keine Punkte für auf, ......




Also Pierre hat mir mal erklärt wie's geht:

Wenn er bei McDoof sitzt zieht draußen ein mit  bestochenes Kind (nach dem Motto ich bin jung und brauche das Geld) seine Kreise: *Mit Pierres Bike *

So kann man sich richtig viel Zeit beim Essen lassen ....


----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wenn wir saufen, dann fahren wir nicht mit dem Rad, sondern sitzen gemütlich im warmen und trockenem, da schreiben wir uns keine Punkte für auf, denn bei uns zählt nur die reine Fahrzeit, die mir mein Tacho anzeigt.
> 
> Also, wenn WIR Pause machen, dann läuft die Uhr nicht weiter...
> 
> ...



Das ist ja der Vorteil des lokalen Rankings. Hier geht es doch weit fairer vor als im "Großen WP".

Und es ist schön zu lesen, wie ihr eure Windecker-Bengel motiviert, damit sie nicht ihren verdienten 2. Platz verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Also Pierre hat mir mal erklärt wie's geht:
> 
> Wenn er bei McDoof sitzt zieht draußen ein mit  bestochenes Kind (nach dem Motto ich bin jung und brauche das Geld) seine Kreise: *Mit Pierres Bike *
> 
> So kann man sich richtig viel Zeit beim Essen lassen ....



Habe wir auch schon versucht. Die Kleinen passten nicht aufs Rad, die Großen wollten zuviel Geld.


----------



## Delgado (21. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe wir auch schon versucht. Die Kleinen passten nicht aufs Rad, die Großen wollten zuviel Geld.



Tja, da hat Pierre ja echt einen Voteil


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. November 2008)

Kann es sein dass es Menschen gibt die "KTWR ist überall" als ihre Lebensfilosofie anbeten?

Morgen steige ich wieder in den WP ein, dann ist hoffentlich der Virus endlich futsch Wer sich anstecken will darf gerne mitfahren am Sonntag um 11 Uhr!


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass es Menschen gibt die "KTWR ist überall" als ihre Lebensfilosofie anbeten?
> 
> Morgen steige ich wieder in den WP ein, dann ist hoffentlich der Virus endlich futsch Wer sich anstecken will darf gerne mitfahren am Sonntag um 11 Uhr!


 

wer oder was ist KTWR????


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wer oder was ist KTWR????



KTWR Kein Thema wenig Regeln - das ist wo man jemanden beleidigen kann ohne ihn zu kennen

Kommste Traurig Wirste Rausgeworfen


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. November 2008)

An alle WP-Fetische: Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an Noberto: http://winterpokal.rennrad-news.de/users/view/25669
Der fährt das wirklich ... kein Wunder, dass er bei onlinerennen alle abzocken kann (mich natürlich auch, er trinkt manchmal sogar noch Kaffee dabei) ...

Bonne


----------



## joscho (22. November 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Der fährt das wirklich ... kein Wunder, dass er bei onlinerennen ...



Für mich ein Widerspruch.


----------



## Ommer (22. November 2008)

Mit Radfahren hat das m.M. nach nichts zu tun, eher mit einem Hamsterrad. Er hat sich nicht einen Meter von der Stelle bewegt.

Ob das Spaß macht?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. November 2008)

Manchmal macht das schon Spaß. aber jeden Tag möchte ich das nicht machen. heute ist ja ein Qualifikationsrennen da geht es sicher wieder hoch her, wenn an die 80 Ergometerfahrer Gas geben ... schau mal sein bei uns Bekloppten. Link http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/666376


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2008)

Findet die Tour morgen statt ,Manni ?
LG


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Findet die Tour morgen statt ,Manni ?
> LG



Tour findet zu 99% statt. (1% Unwetter-Risiko )


----------



## Beach90 (22. November 2008)

Okay... dann freu ich mich auf morgen 
Wo ist denn die Glühwein/Kakao Tankstelle?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. November 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Okay... dann freu ich mich auf morgen
> Wo ist denn die Glühwein/Kakao Tankstelle?



Mal sehen wo die Freiwillige Feuerwehr uns diesmal überrascht 

In Stadt Blankenberg ist "Mittelalterlicher Weihnachtsmarkt" Hat jemand Lust da morgen hin zu fahren?


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. November 2008)

*Bin wieder da !!!!!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Bin wieder da !!!!!*



Dann gehts ja endlich wieder aufwärts im WP 

Heute haben sich trotz Schneegriesel und Kälte 6 tapfere Mitfahrer am Herchener Bahnhof eingefunden:

rosadrnrodern
rippi3
emfau
donnyS
beach90
Wurzel_glätter

Nach dem Versprechen "kein Matsch heute" ging es dann auch gleich bergauf in den - matschigen - Wald Nach dem Downhill mit Chickenway rollten wir ein wenig an der Sieg entlang, bevor es durch das Schmelztal Richtung Rankenhohn anstieg. Die "wilden Jungs" sind noch eine Extrarunde gefahren, weil sie ja die Anfaenger-Trails soooo toll finden Bei der weissen Maria angekommen, rollten die Damen ein wenig die Strasse runter während die "wilden" noch zwei Extra-Trails bekamen. Den dritten haben die aber einstimmig abgelehnt, so dass man sich zu einer Tasse Kaffee bei uns zuhause einfand. 

Ich kann jetzt genau unterscheiden, auf welchem Stuhl ein Schutzblechfahrer und auf welchem ein anderer saß...

Der Weg zurück nach Herchen war dann wieder zweigeteilt, die eine Fraktion nahm den Weg entlang der Sieg, die "wilden" den über die Höhen. Am Ende waren alle (fast) gleichzeitig am Start-/Zielort angekommen.

Vielen Dank an alle für soviel Geduld und Spass  

Hier noch die Google-Sicht der Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. November 2008)

Schöne Tour heute 
@Flämi: schön dass du wieder im Lande bist ( endlich wieder einer der mithalten kann)Das war bezogen auf Anfänge.... (nur spaß nicht sauer sein)


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> , so dass man sich zu einer Tasse Kaffee bei uns zuhause einfand.
> 
> Und so sieht das dann aus:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beach90 (23. November 2008)

Ja , von mir auch nochmal ein Dank für Speiß und Trank 
Besonders Lecker waren dabei Mannis Extras , die die Tour so richtig schmackhaft gemacht haben


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. November 2008)

*Hilfe,* wir schneien gerade ein!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. November 2008)

Fährt heute jemand? Werde wahrscheinlich gegen 17:30 losdüsen mit Flo...


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2008)

Ich hoffe das ich 16.20 Uhr auf dem Rad sitze.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ich 16.20 Uhr auf dem Rad sitze.




Wohin fährst Du heute? Mäcki?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2008)

. 
Mäcki, ne. Heute nicht, ich will noch die Rolle für Daniela aufbauen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. November 2008)

*Pressekonferrenz:*
Ich stell mich allen fragen.

*Ja, *ich bin wieder da.
*Nein,* es war nicht schön auf Texel.
*Nein, *ich hatte nicht viel Zeit zum Biken (gelten meine Überstunden für den WP, dann hätte ich schon gewonnen)
*Ja,* ich habe gedopt in NL (mit *Heineken)*
*Und ja,* ich habe euch vermisst.

*Ja, ich fahre nicht in Wiesbaden.*



Am We ein Tourchen ??????????
Donnerstag Nightride ??????????


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Pressekonferrenz:*
> Ich stell mich allen fragen.
> 
> *Ja, *ich bin wieder da.
> ...



Do Nightride diese Woche in Herchen um 6
es geht wieder nach Waldbröl ins goldene M

P.S. Heineken...da bedauere ich Dich

P.P.S. tu' mal was an deinem Punktestand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (26. November 2008)

Halli hallo,

jemand da??? 

Wollte heute so gegen 14:45 Uhr etwas an der Sieg entlang radeln, jemand Lust zum mitfahren?


----------



## Delgado (26. November 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Halli hallo,
> 
> jemand da???
> 
> Wollte heute so gegen 14:45 Uhr etwas an der Sieg entlang radeln, jemand Lust zum mitfahren?




Lust ja, Zeit leider nein.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. November 2008)

Das ist aber schade...


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. November 2008)

Sonntag zum 

Weihnachtsmarkt

 in Hennef

????




Team "TTTT" durchs Siegtal, Abteilung Trails anderswo lang.
Gerne dürfen sich auch alle andern MTB`ler anschließen

Abfahrt Bahnhof Herchen, ca.10.30 Uhr.

Vorschäge könnten akzeptiert werden.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sonntag zum
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> ...


----------



## Beach90 (26. November 2008)

Bei mir wirds keine Punkte am Wochenende geben. Bin in Berlin  Ich trink aber ein Glühwein mit für euch


----------



## joscho (27. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sonntag zum
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> ...



Wir fahren Sonntag nach Siegburg auf den mittelalterlichen Weihnachtsmarkt. Irgendwelche Suffköppe sind der Meinung, dass wir da unbedingt das Met probieren müssen  Aber zum Glück weiß ich wo auf dem Rückweg Eierpunsch zu bekommen ist 

Wir prosten Euch dann mal Richtung Osten zu


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir fahren Sonntag nach Siegburg auf den mittelalterlichen Weihnachtsmarkt. Irgendwelche Suffköppe sind der Meinung, dass wir da unbedingt das Met probieren müssen  Aber zum Glück weiß ich wo auf dem Rückweg Eierpunsch zu bekommen ist
> 
> Wir prosten Euch dann mal Richtung Osten zu



Prost zurück! 

Nach 8 Jahren Siegburger Mittelalter habe ich davon genug, zumal es immer das gleiche ist. Im Radio Bonn/RS war das gestern ebenfalls Thema, und ich stehe mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da 


@all: Was geht am Samstag? WW-Steig? Talsperrenrunde Wiehltalsperre? Sonst irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Talsperrenrunde Wiehltalsperre?



Klingt interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. November 2008)

Na ja, ich bin da ja auch kein besonderer Fan von. Aber weil es eben doch mal was anderes ist und wir die letzten 8 Jahre nicht da waren 
Wenn es keinen Spaß macht, dann zieht man halt weiter. Wir sind ja mobil.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klingt interessant!



Ja, ist schön da. Früher sind wir am Vatertag mit Bollerwagen und Pittermännchen einmal rundgewandert. Die Runde hat rd. 35km und führt nur durch Natur (auf der Hälfte gibts ein Dorf mit Cafe/Restaurant )


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, ist schön da. Früher sind wir am Vatertag mit Bollerwagen und Pittermännchen einmal rundgewandert. Die Runde hat rd. 35km und führt nur durch Natur (auf der Hälfte gibts ein Dorf mit Cafe/Restaurant )




... und auf dem Rückweg kommt man am Waldbröler McDoof vorbei


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. November 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> ... und auf dem Rückweg kommt man am Waldbröler McDoof vorbei



Klaro!

Dazwischen bei dir zum Kaffee


----------



## Delgado (27. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Klaro!
> 
> Dazwischen bei dir zum Kaffee



... und die Nachbarkids fahren in der Zeit die Punkte ein ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wir fahren Sonntag nach Siegburg auf den mittelalterlichen Weihnachtsmarkt. Irgendwelche Suffköppe sind der Meinung, dass wir da unbedingt das Met probieren müssen  Aber zum Glück weiß ich wo auf dem Rückweg Eierpunsch zu bekommen ist
> 
> Wir prosten Euch dann mal Richtung Osten zu


 

Met ist klasse, vor allem mit einem "Schuß" Kirschsaft, heißt dann Drachenblut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (28. November 2008)

Rippi3 und meine Wenigkeit treffen sich um 16 Uhr Herchen Bahnhof zu einer Spontantour, wohin und wie lange ???

Wer Lust hat kann gerne dazukommen


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Met ist klasse, vor allem mit einem "Schuß" Kirschsaft, heißt dann Drachenblut.



Wir werden wohl so gegen 17.00h am Sonntag auf dem Siegburger WM einlaufen. Kommt doch auch. Eurem Punktestand würde es gut tun und Bonne kann seine Rolle ja mitnehmen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl so gegen 17.00h am Sonntag auf dem Siegburger WM einlaufen.


 
Zu spät.


----------



## Stromi (29. November 2008)

Huhu Leutz, 

bin frisch hier im Forum und wollt mich kurz vorstellen...

Bin die Yvonne aus Stromberg, wohne gleich am Wald und würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar Mädels finde, mit denen ich ab und zu eine nette Ladiestour machen kann...hüpfen find ich auch gut 
Männer dürfen sich für gemeinsame Touren natürlich auch melden 

Vielleicht findet ja jetzt am WE noch was statt, denn wenn ich so nach draußen schau...die Sonne scheint 

Viele Grüße 
Yvonne


----------



## deerk (29. November 2008)

sodele wir lassen jetzt gleich in stromberg die kuh fliegen ... wer spontan eh nix zu tun hat kann ja mal vorbei schauen .... 

ride on
D.


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. November 2008)

Stromi schrieb:


> Huhu Leutz,
> 
> bin frisch hier im Forum und wollt mich kurz vorstellen...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Yvonne,

morgen ist um 10:30 Uhr treffen ihn Herchen am Bahnhof, gucke hier...

Zitat von *flämischer löwe* 

 
_

 _
_Sonntag zum 

Weihnachtsmarkt

 in Hennef

????_

_

_
_Team "TTTT" durchs Siegtal, Abteilung Trails anderswo lang.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_
_Gerne dürfen sich auch alle andern MTB`ler anschließen_

_Abfahrt Bahnhof Herchen, ca.10.30 Uhr._


Team TTTT besteht aus 3 Mädchen und 2 halbstarke Jungs und dann gibt es noch das Team für Abteilung Trails, dann sind 5 Jungs


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2008)

Stromi schrieb:


> Huhu Leutz,
> 
> bin frisch hier im Forum und wollt mich kurz vorstellen...
> 
> ...


 
Hier gibts eigendlich immer möglichkeiten sich bei uns anzuschließen.
An den WE`s ist meist was geplant.(von locker bis Anschlag und Ladiestouren)
Donnerstags Nightride.


Also Willkommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sonntag zum
> 
> Weihnachtsmarkt
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe mir mal so gedacht das wir über den Leuscheid nach Kircheib fahren und von da aus durchs Hanfbachtal nach Hennef. Zurück durchs Siegtal.
Kennt jemand das Hanfbachtal


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal so gedacht das wir über den Leuscheid nach Kircheib fahren und von da aus durchs Hanfbachtal nach Hennef. Zurück durchs Siegtal.
> Kennt jemand das Hanfbachtal



Hanf-??? hört sich guuuuut an *peace*

Keine Ahnung, soll ich mal 'ne Karte mitbringen??? 

Zurück fahren die "Trailer" doch gewiss einen kleinen Umweg rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre, bitte!


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. November 2008)

Karte ?? Ne, ich habe schon mal geguckt, dass reicht.

Zurück fahre ich Siegtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zurück fahre ich Siegtal.




Spielverderber  

Wie soll ich da an die (vom Bonne geforderten) 100 Std kommen???


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. November 2008)

Hilfe es schneit, ich will nicht im Schnee fahren 


 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2008)

Da schmeckt der Glühwein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2008)

*Weihnachtsmarkt in Hennef*


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. November 2008)

*Ich habe schon eine Idee für nächste Woche.(Samstag)!!*
Treffpunkt ist Herchen Bhf.
Dauer ca. 5 Std reine Fahrzeit.
ca.80-100 km, 1000 Hm.

Es wird garantiert eine schöne Tour, nicht immer Gelände aber trotzdem abwechslungs reich.

Verraten wird erstmal nur das es in den *Westerwald *geht.
Es wird nicht der Steig sein.


----------



## Tazz (30. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *
> 
> Verraten wird erstmal nur das es in den Westerwald geht.
> Es wird nicht der Steig sein.*


*

Das schönste Mädchen im Westerwald ist 99 Jahre alt .................

*


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Dezember 2008)

Auswertung Biathlon AK:

Müssen noch unsere Gewinne im Schützenhaus verfuttern ...

Wer hat mitgewonnen? Weiß nicht mehr alle.

Pierre, Jörg S., Turteltäubchen (alle), Bonne...es dürfen sich Delgado, Anfänger64, anschliessen ... da ihr ja total süchtig seit, empfehle ich die Anreise mit dem Rad

Termin über doodle. http://www.doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=biiuytwc7hfehueg

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Dezember 2008)

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/664325


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Dezember 2008)

guckt mal hier, damit geht euch ein Licht auf.

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/49341ef90020093a2720c33c7eaf061a/UserTemplate/2

Wer will bitte mir ne Nachricht schicken, ich bestell dann - Preis 5 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> guckt mal hier, damit geht euch ein Licht auf.
> 
> https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront/49341ef90020093a2720c33c7eaf061a/UserTemplate/2
> 
> Wer will bitte mir ne Nachricht schicken, ich bestell dann - Preis 5 Euro


 

Bitte bis morgen abend Bescheid sagen - sonst bekommen wir nachher keine mehr


----------



## Beach90 (2. Dezember 2008)

taugen die Lampen denn was?


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Dezember 2008)

keine Ahnung, aber für den Preis, macht mann  bestimmt nix falsch


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Dezember 2008)

Xxxxxxx


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Dezember 2008)

Zitat:
Zitat von *flämischer löwe* 

 
_



*Ich habe schon eine Idee für nächste Woche.(Samstag)!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Treffpunkt ist Herchen Bhf.
Dauer ca. 5 Std reine Fahrzeit.
ca.80-100 km, 1000 Hm.

Es wird garantiert eine schöne Tour, nicht immer Gelände aber trotzdem abwechslungs reich.

Verraten wird erstmal nur das es in den *Westerwald
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*geht.
Es wird nicht der Steig sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


Mit wem kann ich den Rechnen, wer hat Interesse ???
Es lohnt sich, ein Tolles Ziel mit Lustigen Menschen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *flämischer löwe*
> 
> 
> ...




Bin dabei

P.S. bitte 2 Lampen mitbestellen, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (3. Dezember 2008)

Ela hat geschrieben, daß Sie zwei Lampen will, willst Du die jetzt auch nochmal???


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Dezember 2008)

So, erledigt, habe gerade die Lampen bestellt - sind in 3 - 4 Werktagen geliefert, Geld bitte an mich 

jetzt bin ich (rosadrnorden) drauf reingefallen  

 


Liebe Grüße
Rosa








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Geld bitte an mich
> 
> jetzt bin ich (rosadrnorden) drauf reingefallen
> 
> ...



...bleibt ja zum Glück in der Familie


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Dezember 2008)

Freitag, den 5.12 ist der Termin! 

Tisch ist bestellt 
Sorry Delgado, wir denken an dich


----------



## Delgado (3. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Freitag, den 5.12 ist der Termin!
> 
> Tisch ist bestellt
> Sorry Delgado, wir denken an dich



Mal seh'n ob ich doch noch frei kriege


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich freu mich schon.


Lecker Essen
	

Der lohn für die Anstrengung beim wichtigsten Rennen des Jahres



@ Anfänger. Mal was anderes als wie immer


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon.
> 
> 
> Lecker Essen
> ...




Was anderes??? Wie uncool  Apropos: wann gehts morgen los? Wäre 18:30 auch OK? (Habe Meeting bis 17 Uhr   )



P.S. ich kann am 5.12. nicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was anderes??? Wie uncool  Apropos: wann gehts morgen los? Wäre 18:30 auch OK? (Habe Meeting bis 17 Uhr  )
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. ich kann am 5.12. nicht.


 


18.30 na klar.
Bin eh vorher bei Bonnes AG.
5.12 Mir doch egal  .....


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Freitag, den 5.12 ist der Termin!
> 
> Tisch ist bestellt
> Sorry Delgado, wir denken an dich


 

um wieviel Uhr denn???


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Dezember 2008)

Schade Manni, da gehen viele Punkte baden für dich ...

19.00 Uhr 

Deerk kommt wohl auch ...endlich mal alle wieder fast zusammen.


Ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Schade Manni, da gehen viele Punkte baden für dich ...



Welche alternative Sportrtart meinst Du???


----------



## rosadrnorden (4. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Welche alternative Sportrtart meinst Du???


 
es bezieht sich bestimmt darauf, daß Ihr ja mit dem rad nach Altenkirchen fahren solltet


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte schonmal überlegt mit dem Rad zu kommen.... aber ich wollte dann mit Unterstützung der Bahn zurück...
ich könnte mir nun aufwändig die möglichen Züge und Haltestellen rausuchen, oder einfach die "Locals" fragen...

also: wie und von welcher Haltestelle komme ich am besten _abends _mit der Bahn zurück nach Richtung Lohmar, Siegburg bzw. Richtung Köln? (eigentliches Ziel ist Rösrath)

vielen Dank!
Slanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Wetter heute geht ja gar nicht
	

 Und ich hab extra einen halben Tag Urlaub genommen

Mal sehen wie Nass ich nach der AG bin, wir sehen uns um 18.30 in Schladern am Bhf.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Ich hatte schonmal überlegt mit dem Rad zu kommen.... aber ich wollte dann mit Unterstützung der Bahn zurück...
> ich könnte mir nun aufwändig die möglichen Züge und Haltestellen rausuchen, oder einfach die "Locals" fragen...
> 
> also: wie und von welcher Haltestelle komme ich am besten _abends _mit der Bahn zurück nach Richtung Lohmar, Siegburg bzw. Richtung Köln? (eigentliches Ziel ist Rösrath)
> ...




AK hat einen Bf 200m vom Felsenkeller. 1x Umsteigen in Au/Sieg oder mitfahren bis dahin, da geht der RE/S12 nach Siegburg.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2008)

Entweder war heute keine AG oder ich war 2 min zuspät





Marcel (wurzelglätter) hat seine Theoretische Gesellenprüfung bestanden


----------



## Delgado (4. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Marcel (wurzelglätter) hat seine Theoretische Gesellenprüfung bestanden




Glückwunsch Marcel


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Entweder war heute keine AG oder ich war 2 min zuspät
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klasse, Glückwunsch auch von mir!!! Was fürn Geselle wirst Du denn?


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Dezember 2008)

Klasse Marcel, dann gibt es sicher bald nen Carbonrahmen ...

AG war. Wir haben 5 Minuten gewartet und sind dann los. Ich vermutete, dass ihr nicht kommt. Schade, aber wir sehen uns ja morgen abend,.
Gruß BOnne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Marcel (wurzelglätter) hat seine Theoretische Gesellenprüfung bestanden



Zu was kann er sich denn jetzt gesellen ?



Nun ja von mir auch einen dicken Glückwunsch 

........Lehrjahre sind ja keine Herrenjahre .... schön das Du es überstanden hast


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Marcel (wurzelglätter) hat seine Theoretische Gesellenprüfung bestanden



ja auch gratulation von mir!!!!



Solanum


----------



## Solanum (4. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> AK hat einen Bf 200m vom Felsenkeller. 1x Umsteigen in Au/Sieg oder mitfahren bis dahin, da geht der RE/S12 nach Siegburg.



OK!! danke

hab das grad mal nachgeschaut!! es gibt da ne kleine Klausel die da lautet


> Dauer: 0:38; fährt nicht täglich 4. bis 13. Dez 2008



aber es soll ja eh schütten wie aus Eimern.... wird wohl das Auto rann müssen


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bald bekomme ich ein neues Fahrrad , dann habe ich bei defekter Bremse eine Ausweichmöglichkeit und kann trotzdem vorbei kommen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Dezember 2008)

Also die Tour am Samstag:

Treffpunkt: Bei mir (gibt noch ein Kaffee)
Start: 9.30 Uhr
Dauer und KM: ca.5 Std und 80-100 km
Ziel: eine Überraschung (mitten im Westerwald)danach locker wieder Heim

*Würde mich über rege Beteiligung freuen.*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Bald bekomme ich ein neues Fahrrad , dann habe ich bei defekter Bremse eine Ausweichmöglichkeit und kann trotzdem vorbei kommen...



Schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also die Tour am Samstag:
> 
> Treffpunkt: Bei mir (gibt noch ein Kaffee)
> Start: 9.30 Uhr
> ...



Mitten im WW? 


*grübel*

Ein Baum?


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin krank 

Habe Husten, Schnupfen und was am schlmmsten ist Ohrenschmerzen...

gehe jetzt mal arbeiten und dann freu ich mich auf heute abend - 

@emfau - kannst Deinen Vorsprung im WP jetzt ausbauen, werde wahrscheinlich das ganze Wochenende nix machen


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ganz speziell für Pierre:


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön 

Ich hab auch noch ein Bild.


----------



## Solanum (5. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch heute Abend da wo auch der Biathlon statfand? oder

Slanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja. Marcel und ich fahren auch mit dem Rad hin. Fahren ca.17.30 von mir aus los.


----------



## Solanum (5. Dezember 2008)

bin vermutlich 30 minuten zu spät... bin nämlich noch mit dem Rad in Köln... 

Solanum


----------



## ultra2 (5. Dezember 2008)

Mädels wir haben da was für euch. Und zwar hier

Wir würden uns freuen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!!! 
@Tazz: kann mich dann zu den imis (industriemechanikern) zählen


----------



## rosadrnorden (6. Dezember 2008)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2008)

*Guten Morgen !!!!*

*Es wird gefahren, es ist kein Schei.. Wetter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


Das Ziel wird sein :
http://www.dieludolfs.de/


----------



## ultra2 (6. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Guten Morgen !!!!*
> 
> *Es wird gefahren, es ist kein Schei.. Wetter.
> 
> ...



Genau Wir sind allerdings gerade erst aufgestanden. Daher müssen wir die Startzeit auf 11.00h verlegen. Bis gleich


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Genau Wir sind allerdings gerade erst aufgestanden. Daher müssen wir die Startzeit auf 11.00h verlegen. Bis gleich


 
Last ihr euch mit einem Hubschrauber einfliegen ? oder einfach rüber-beamen


----------



## ultra2 (6. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Last ihr euch mit einem Hubschrauber einfliegen ? oder einfach rüber-beamen



Nein, nein, du hast dich doch bei uns angemeldet. Also 11.00h in Vrouwenpolder. 

Wenn du es nicht schaffen solltest, viel Spass bei euch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja wir sind jetzt gleich weg.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

Hier waren wir gestern.
ca.98 km 1250 HM.


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier waren wir gestern.



Das ist ja mal ein nettes Ziel 
Wir fahren immer nur auf die doofen Weihnachtsmärkte...


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

@Anfänger.

Wie sieht unsere Tour den als "Bild" aus ??


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist eine Stunde Vollgas oder cooles Freeriden angenehmer als lange GA-Touren. Das wird sich bei mir wohl nie ändern! Die Punkte holt ihr und die Siege ich ...

Die Strecke: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/TrackProfile.vm/raceid/666377

Das Ergebnis: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/666377

nur Schade, dass ich die erlernte Freeridefahrtechnik von gestern (schlitter, rutsch, schmier) auf dem Ergo nicht einbringen kann

GRuß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mir ist eine Stunde Vollgas oder cooles Freeriden angenehmer als lange GA-Touren. Das wird sich bei mir wohl nie ändern! Die Punkte holt ihr und die Siege ich ...



Man kann auch Beides haben ..... immerhin war mein Team Gesamtsieger 2007/2008


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Anfänger.
> 
> Wie sieht unsere Tour den als "Bild" aus ??




Gross...:


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

*@ anfänger*

du "verrückter", heut schon wieder 6 Stunden - trainierst wohl wirklich für unseren 200er 

Danke nochmal für das leihen von der FOX Gabel, kann sie aber leider nicht gebrauchen, da ich eine Magura Postmount Bremse habe, dementsprechend brauch ich auch so ne Aufnahme

*@ All*

kann mir jemand eine Federgabel mitPostmount Aufname leihen, damit ich meine Durin einschicken kann?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ All*
> 
> kann mir jemand eine Federgabel mitPostmount Aufname leihen, damit ich meine Durin einschicken kann?



Frag mal den Merlin. Der hat mit Magura zu tun. Und ist ein wirklich netter Kerl.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ anfänger*
> 
> du "verrückter", heut schon wieder 6 Stunden - trainierst wohl wirklich für unseren 200er
> 
> ...



Gibts da nicht diese kleinen Adapterchen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja. Ich bekomme auch einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Dezember 2008)

@tinchen.

Alles Gute

Stimmt doch oder nicht ???


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @tinchen.
> 
> Alles Gute
> 
> Stimmt doch oder nicht ???



Ach wie nett         ................. *28

* Jahre die süße ...... Happy dingens


----------



## Tinchen12 (7. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach wie nett         ................. *28
> 
> * Jahre



Psssssssssssst, sag das doch nicht so laut!!!!!!! 
Ja, brutale 28, ich glaub ich hab heut morgen vorm Spiegel auch schon das erste Fältchen ausgemacht 

Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## Tazz (7. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Psssssssssssst, sag das doch nicht so laut!!!!!!!
> Ja, brutale 28, ich glaub ich hab heut morgen vorm Spiegel auch schon das erste Fältchen ausgemacht
> 
> Danke für die Glückwünsche




Ups ......... sorry 



aber hey !! Falten macht Interessant ....also beruhigt weiter machen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Stimmt doch oder nicht ???




Stimmt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Dezember 2008)

Hier das amtliche Ergebnis meiner Rennsucht: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/FinalResults.vm/raceid/666377

Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen da mal mit zumachen. daum-Ergo zufahren ist Völkerverständigung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes . . .auch schön, dass es da nie regnet ... 

Gruß Gleich wieder im Gnadenwald (http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/t...irection/asc/view/today/aktuellermenueort/700) unterwegs Punkte einsammeln...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hier das amtliche Ergebnis meiner Rennsucht: http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/FinalResults.vm/raceid/666377
> 
> Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen da mal mit zumachen. daum-Ergo zufahren ist Völkerverständigung im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes . . .auch schön, dass es da nie regnet ...
> 
> Gruß Gleich wieder im Gnadenwald (http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/t...irection/asc/view/today/aktuellermenueort/700) unterwegs Punkte einsammeln...




Ich weiss nicht ich treffe lieber den Pierre im Wald als einen Ösi auf der Rolle

P.S. Michael, was tue ich wenn sich die Bremse nicht mehr löst? (Beläge sind flammneu)


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> P.S. Michael, was tue ich wenn sich die Bremse nicht mehr löst? (Beläge sind flammneu)


 
komplett mit WD 40 einsprühen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> komplett mit WD 40 einsprühen.



Brunox hat nix gebracht


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Brunox hat nix gebracht


 
Dann versuch mal Silikonspray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal Silikonspray



Brems-OP???


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ich treffe lieber den Pierre im Wald als einen Ösi auf der Rolle
> 
> P.S. Michael, was tue ich wenn sich die Bremse nicht mehr löst? (Beläge sind flammneu)



Wer hat die gewechselt? Du? Kann sein, dass Beläge aus dem Zubehör "dicker" bauen und daher zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit im System ist. Die Kolben gehen dann nicht weitgenug rein. Oder dadurch, dass Bremsflüssigkeit Wasser auch durch die Entlüftungsbohrung zieht ist zuviel Flüssigkeit drin. ...Purevelo besuchen, aber wehe du hast die Beläge bei *H*unde*s*port gekauft ... dann ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wer hat die gewechselt? Du? Kann sein, dass Beläge aus dem Zubehör "dicker" bauen und daher zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit im System ist. Die Kolben gehen dann nicht weitgenug rein. Oder dadurch, dass Bremsflüssigkeit Wasser auch durch die Entlüftungsbohrung zieht ist zuviel Flüssigkeit drin. ...Purevelo besuchen, aber wehe du hast die Beläge bei *H*unde*s*port gekauft ... dann ...


 

Fahr lieber mal zum Dirk.
Du hast die Beläge ja bis aufs Eisen runter gefahren, dass ist nie gut.

Für die Fox habe ich jetzt einen Adapter, kann also morgen umbauen

Was fürs Auge.
http://www.bike2b.com/540-3Focus_-,e_100972,r_2188.htm


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn ich den Hebel mit der Hand zurück drücke schleift sie nicht mehr. Somit schliesse ich einen falschen Einbau aus. Ich glaube die Kolben sind verschmutzt (n.b. ich habe sie selbst gewechselt, sind "Coolstop" Beläge)


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Dezember 2008)

Beläge abmontieren und Kolben schmieren, dann pumpen und langsam und vorsichtig wieder rein drücken (mit viel gefühl) nochmals schmieren dabei.
Das ein-zweimal wiederholen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (9. Dezember 2008)

Wann geht es denn am Donnerstag wo los? Herchen oder Schladern?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Dezember 2008)

Schladern, 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich wäre diese Woche Herchen dran18 Uhr  aber macht ihr mal scließe mich dann eventuell an


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, da hat er Recht.

Nochmals diesmal Fix.

*Herchen Bhf  18.00 Uhr*

Wurzel,warum Eventuell ???

Wer kommt den Manfred, Florian, Tinchen, Wurzel usw ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (9. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wer kommt den Manfred, Florian, Tinchen, Wurzel usw ??



Also, ich wollt mich mal wieder blicken lassen (wenn ich bis dahin mein Radl wieder hab)


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

@tinchen

bringe am Donnerstag deine neue Lampe mit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @tinchen
> 
> bringe am Donnerstag deine neue Lampe mit



meine auch? 

Wir kommen wahrscheinlich auch!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Na,klar.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Die neuen Kopfleuchten sind da.



Ich finde sie OK.
Man benötigt 3 Micro 1.5 V Batterien.

@ Anfänger: ??
Ja 
Nein 
Vieleicht
Wegen Rucksack. ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die neuen Kopfleuchten sind da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie es dir genehm ist. Ich bin mit dem Auto in Herchen weil ich wieder gleich von der Arbeit komme. Samstag würde auch reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Bist du den um 18.00 Uhr da?
Bringe die "Lights" dann mit. Denk an Batterien.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bist du den um 18.00 Uhr da?
> Bringe die "Lights" dann mit. Denk an Batterien.



Ja, ich denke das klappt weil Chef nicht da ist


----------



## Tinchen12 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich warte immer noch auf mein Rad  werde morgen nach der Schule mal bei H&S anrufen... Bin "radlos" warum das solange dauert!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf mein Rad  werde morgen nach der Schule mal bei H&S anrufen... Bin "radlos" warum das solange dauert!


 Was ist den mit deinem Rad ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke das klappt weil Chef nicht da ist


 Habe ich die nächsten 7 Werktage auch so


----------



## Tinchen12 (10. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist den mit deinem Rad ???



Eigentlich nur die Inspektion und mal nach der Bremse schauen. Dürfte nichts wildes sein. Man sagte mir zumindest Montag, dass es am Dienstag schon fertig sein könne


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Wie blöd bin ich denn.


Ich habe gerade nochmals die Verpackung angeguckt !!!

Batterien sind dabei !!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur die Inspektion und mal nach der Bremse schauen. Dürfte nichts wildes sein. Man sagte mir zumindest Montag, dass es am Dienstag schon fertig sein könne


Sowas mache (kann) ich auch.
Eventuell sollte man nur Ersatz Beläge mit dabei haben.
Entlüften,Service usw. mache ich schon lange selber, auch bei Freunden.

Auch sehr gut ist www.purevelo.de in Hamm, der Dirk liebt Scheibenbremsen 

Garantie hat man aber natürlich nur beim Fachhandel.


----------



## Tinchen12 (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab das Rad auch wegen der Garantie dort hingebracht. Ich hab es auch dort gekauft. Bei meinem neuen werde ich (versuchen) alles selbst zu machen.


----------



## Beach90 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub morgen wird meine Nightride Pemiere, bin jetzt auch gut ausgeleuchtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Garantie hat man aber natürlich nur beim Fachhandel.



Bei H & S also nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Dezember 2008)

http://www.bike2b.com/540-Latitudes_-,e_101122,r_2192.htm^

Wenn der Film so gut ist wie der Trailer, dann sollte man ihn sich mal ansehen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Dezember 2008)

@rippi3

was ist denn jetzt mit morgen? 

Schick mir doch bitte mal ne Mail entweder bis 12 Uhr auf die Arbeit oder danach nach Hause

Schick dir meine Addys grad mal per PM


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Dezember 2008)

Heute waren wir zu fünft auf unser 
	

Tour.




Zwischen dem 27.12 und 30.12 plane ich eine 200 km Runde, mit MTB.
Von Herchen nach Freilingen, Sayntal, Rheintal, Siegtal.

Wer hat interesse ?
Wann könntet ihr ?

Startzeit ca. 9.00 Uhr.


----------



## Tinchen12 (12. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zwischen dem 27.12 und 30.12 plane ich eine 200 km Runde, mit MTB.
> Von Herchen nach Freilingen, Sayntal, Rheintal, Siegtal.
> 
> Wer hat interesse ?
> ...



Ich kann nur am *29.12. *(Montag)


----------



## Postmann (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich würde gern auch mitfahren. Aber es sieht so aus, das ich am 27. und 29.12. keine Zeit habe.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Dezember 2008)

Heute wird um 16:30 von mir aus eine kleine TTTT Tour starten, bis jetzt angemeldet Rippi3 und ich - wollen durchs Vierbuchermühlental nach Waldbröl zu Mäcces fahren, denn was die Männer können, können wir auch.

Also Mädels, wer Lust hat, einfach kommen

P.S. männliche Wesen nehmen wir auch mit


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand interesse an Neopren Socken, Neopren Handschuhe oder ein Camelbackmit mit 1,5 L Blase, jeweils unter 5 Euro, in Angler Grün. Natürlich neuware.
Bekomme ich über einen Angelgroßhandel.


Zum Termin der Tour:
Bitte bis Montag morgen Termin Wunsch abgeben.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zum Termin der Tour:
> Bitte bis Montag morgen Termin Wunsch abgeben.



Können wir nicht 27.+28.+29.+30.12. die Tour fahren?

Bei mir ist noch alles frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (12. Dezember 2008)

Also ich nehm ne Stirnlampe und die handschuhe


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2008)

Zwischen dem 27.12 und 30.12 plane ich eine 200 km Runde, mit MTB.
Von Herchen nach Freilingen, Sayntal, Rheintal, Siegtal.

Wer hat interesse ?
Wann könntet ihr ?

Startzeit ca. 9.00 Uhr.[/quote]


Hi,

ich hab zwischen den Feiertagen frei würde gerne mitfahren. Würde mich dann aber im Rheintal dann ausklinken. 
Kommt man den mit dem MTB auf Waldautobahnen entsprechend schnell vorwärts? 
Mit Einkehr (gefrorenen Brote sind so hart)?

Gruß ins Siegtal
Gernot


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2008)

Wir fahren größtenteils Straße.


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt mal Tachelles: 

Silvester: Feiern bei uns, jeder bringt was mit, machen uns so gegen 23 Uhr Richtung Burgruine Windeck auf - mit Glühwein undso

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2008)

Es hat mich erwischt.
	

Mein WE scheint schon vorbei zusein.


----------



## Bestuß (12. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Es hat mich erwischt.
> 
> 
> Mein WE scheint schon vorbei zusein.


Anscheinend liegt das am Donnerstag das man in eurer Gegend etwas abbekommt!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2008)

Bestuß schrieb:


> Anscheinend liegt das am Donnerstag das man in eurer Gegend etwas abbekommt!
> Gute Besserung!


 Ne das begann schon Mittwoch.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Es hat mich erwischt.
> 
> 
> Mein WE scheint schon vorbei zusein.



Och, das ist aber schade. Dann mal gute Besserung.

Jungs ihr müßt euch wärmer anziehen. Jetzt mal von den Punkten abgesehen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte ja ein wenig aufs Hamsterrad gehen.
Vieleicht werde ich ein wenig im Siegtal rollen, also solltet ihr auch weiter fahren.

Wir halten euch extra in Führung, mit einem Kontrolierbaren Vorsprung.


----------



## joscho (12. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir halten euch extra in Führung, mit einem Kontrolierbaren Vorsprung.



Ach, ihr schont euch quasi im Windschatten 

Gute Besserung und dennoch schönes WE
joscho


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja ein wenig aufs Hamsterrad gehen.
> Vieleicht werde ich ein wenig im Siegtal rollen, also solltet ihr auch weiter fahren.
> 
> Wir halten euch extra in Führung, mit einem Kontrolierbaren Vorsprung.



Schade, aber dennoch Gute Besserung!!!

Dann werde ich wohl "Marcel's Schwarm" gleich alleine besuchen


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl "Marcel's Schwarm" gleich alleine besuchen


 
Wenn einer Schwärmt, dann ja du.

Mal was anderes.
Rollt doch einfach mal durchs Siegtal, fahrt zu www.purevelo.de und gönnt euch was, macht spaß und Dirk freut sich auch.
*Hab ich gerade gemacht.*

Jetzt fahr ich nochwas Rolle und gucke Biathlon.
Morgen kann ich nur früh und nicht lange.
*Wegen der Erkältung eh nur langsam und kurz.*

Was ist nun mit Silvester ?? Manfred und Familie würden auch extra von Bonn hoch kommen.
Würde mich freuen wenn wir alle zusammen was hinbekömmen würden.
Entweder bei Anfänger und Ela oder bei uns.


----------



## Manfred (13. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn einer Schwärmt, dann ja du.
> 
> Mal was anderes.
> Rollt doch einfach mal durchs Siegtal, fahrt zu www.purevelo.de und gönnt euch was, macht spaß und Dirk freut sich auch.
> ...



Wir kommen nicht aus Bonn


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2008)

Dann halt Wachtberg bei Bonn


----------



## Beach90 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ist eigentlich für morgen schon was geplant?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn einer Schwärmt, dann ja du.



Falsch! Frag ihn am besten Mal danach ("Braustube Marienstatt")

Bin auch schon zu hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2008)

Wir fahren demnächst nur noch rund um Köln.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Bin auch schon zu hause


 
Ohjo, wenn der Bonne deinen Eintrag im WP sieht erklärt er dich für Verrückt.
Und erst wenn wir den 200er fahren
Hättest aber auch die 7 voll machen können respekt.
Wieviele km hattest du den ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ohjo, wenn der Bonne deinen Eintrag im WP sieht erklärt er dich für Verrückt.
> Und erst wenn wir den 200er fahren
> Hättest aber auch die 7 voll machen können respekt.
> Wieviele km hattest du den ?



Knapp über hundert. Aber die Nistertrails waren pampig. Noch länger hätte ich nicht geschafft. Es waren gut 1800 hm

Und wir sind die wwSteig Treppe runter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ohjo, wenn der Bonne deinen Eintrag im WP sieht erklärt er dich für Verrückt.



Ist ER doch Schuld! Bei deeeem Rad


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Knapp über hundert. Aber die Nistertrails waren pampig. Noch länger hätte ich nicht geschafft. Es waren gut 1800 hm
> 
> Und wir sind die wwSteig Treppe runter


 Schiebend.! Die fährt keiner. Wenn doch bekommst du ein 3pack Extran


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schiebend.!




Sch... erwischt!


----------



## Manfred (14. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann halt Wachtberg bei Bonn



Noch besser Wachtberg-Villip bei Bonn


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Dezember 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich für morgen schon was geplant?



Werde heute meine Mutter besuchen (mit dem Rad natürlich!) Wer will kann ein Stück mitfahren. Wir wollen über Saal-Dreisel-Rosbach nach Biebelshof und von da weiter Richtung Wildbergerhütte. Start Herchen Bf. gegen 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtsgeschenke-Ausprobier-Tour 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Dezember 2008)

Na, hoffentlich kollidiert dieser Termin nicht mit eurer 200 km-Tour...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich kollidiert dieser Termin nicht mit eurer 200 km-Tour...





Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gern auch mitfahren. Aber es sieht so aus, das ich am 27. und 29.12. keine Zeit habe.
> 
> Gruß
> Micha




Die 200km ist Pflicht für's Team  und findet sicher entweder am 28. oder 30.12. statt.

@Pierre: stellst Du die rein?


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Dezember 2008)

...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ...



@Bonne: nicht nach einer Ausrede suchen, OK???


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Dezember 2008)

ich brauche keine ausrede

ich fahre nicht mit

ihr habt sie doch nicht alle


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ihr habt sie doch nicht alle



das haben wir nur dir zu verdanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Dezember 2008)

http://srv3.daum.noris.de/dts/app/template/LiveTicker.vm/raceid/664327


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Die 200km ist Pflicht für's Team  und findet sicher entweder am 28. oder 30.12. statt.
> 
> @Pierre: stellst Du die rein?


 
Ich werde dann den 30.12. für die Tour wählen.



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> das haben wir nur dir zu verdanken


 
Warum *wir*, *du* übertreibst doch und fährst über deinem normalen schnitt, *ich nicht*.


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch euch Sonnenschein für den 30.


----------



## Delgado (15. Dezember 2008)

Sach ma Mischael ..... ist das Absicht, dass in Deinem Avatar Berg-....-Cup steht?






Edit: Schnell wie immer!


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sach ma Mischael ..... ist das Absicht, dass in Deinem Avatar Berg-....-Cup steht?




Nö habe ich gar nicht gesehen, danke ...Das ist schlimmer, als wenn ich in einen Haufen ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2008)

Donnerstag habe ich Weihnachtsfeier, können wir den Nightride auf Mi. oder Fr. verschieben??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Donnerstag habe ich Weihnachtsfeier, können wir den Nightride auf Mi. oder Fr. verschieben??



Donnerstag habe ich Weihnachtskegeln...können wir den N8ride auf Freitag verschieben???



Mittwoch ist nämlich KFL...


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2008)

*Windecker Nightride, diesmal am Freitag !!*
Treffpunkt: Schladern BHF
Zeit:         18.00 Uhr


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Windecker Nightride, diesmal am Freitag !!*
> Treffpunkt: Schladern BHF
> Zeit:         18.00 Uhr




Ziel CGN Airport-M?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Dezember 2008)

@Anfänger:Lass uns doch am Freitag nach Kottenheim zu Mc fahren  müssen schließlich an die PUNKTE denken


Noch 4 Tage Dann ist ....................................................... URLAUB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Anfänger:Lass uns doch am Freitag nach Kottenheim zu Mc fahren  müssen schließlich an die PUNKTE denken
> 
> 
> Noch 4 Tage Dann ist ....................................................... URLAUB



In Willroth waren wir ja vorige Woche Sonntag erst 

Apropos Punkte: Wann steigst DU wieder ein???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Dezember 2008)

Guck mal WP
Werde jetzt wieder zu NORMALEN trainingseinheiten übergehen

werde am Freitag wieder am Start sein kommt Tinchen auch???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Guck mal WP
> Werde jetzt wieder zu NORMALEN trainingseinheiten übergehen


Wird auch wieder Zeit! (Rolle, wie geht DAS denn???)


Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> werde am Freitag wieder am Start sein kommt Tinchen auch???



Weiss nicht..frag SIE?


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> (Rolle, wie geht DAS denn???)


*Ganz einfach, so !!!*


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Dezember 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> kommt Tinchen auch???



Das Tinchen kann Freitags Abends nicht...


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Das Tinchen kann Freitags Abends nicht...


 

Nach Weihnachten fahren wir auch wieder Donnerstags.


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Donnerstag hättet ihr eh ohne mich fahren müssen. Aber denkt beim Foto am Freitag bitte daran: LÄCHELN 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Diesen Donnerstag hättet ihr eh ohne mich fahren müssen. Aber denkt beim Foto am Freitag bitte daran: LÄCHELN
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!



Hab mir extra 'ne größere Speicherkarte gekauft, damit das Grinsen auch draufpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2008)

http://www.kettenblatt.de/24h/

7./8. MÃ¤rz; indoor 24h MTB Rennen auf ner Kartbahn, nur 4er Teams (MÃ¤nner, Mixed, Frauen), 250â¬ (62,5â¬ pro Nase) incl. Verpflegung (keine Duschen) 


habt ihr Lust? .....das gibt ca. 96 Punkte  

Solanum


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich kenne das. Schöne neue Idee.
Kenne auch die Orga.
Berner

Ist mir aber zu teuer. Und nur 40 Teams.

Wenn dann auch nur mit Bonne, Delgado, Mimi Race und mir.
*Damit ein Sieg unserer ist.*
*Oder gibts auch  Mixed, dann mit dir!*


----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne das. Schöne neue Idee.
> Kenne auch die Orga.
> Berner
> 
> ...



Delgado is auf Malle... der ist also raus...

ich hatte tatsächlich überlegt im Mixed zu fahren...


Grüße, Solanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf unsere Tour 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576 

am 29.12.:


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> Delgado is auf Malle... der ist also raus...
> 
> ich hatte tatsächlich überlegt im Mixed zu fahren...
> 
> ...


Wenn du Bonne bekommst bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn du Bonne bekommst bin ich auch dabei



OK!! was sagt Bonne dazu?

es gibt Punkte, Punkte, Punkte..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Dezember 2008)

Mit Punkten kannst du ihn nicht holen.
Nur UCI Punkte

Ok, du -ich, vieleicht Bonne( den wir überreden müßen) und wer ist 4 ???


----------



## Solanum (16. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mit Punkten kannst du ihn nicht holen.
> Nur UCI Punkte
> 
> Ok, du -ich, vieleicht Bonne( den wir überreden müßen) und wer ist 4 ???



OK! dann verleihe ich ihm eben ein paar UCI Punkte.... Bonne wieviele hättst Du gerne? ich seh dann was sich machen lässt


tja wer ist 4ter?.....


----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> OK! dann verleihe ich ihm eben ein paar UCI Punkte....



Die zum Aufkleben?


----------



## Manfred (17. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich gut an.
Wenn ihr noch einen vierten braucht?
Anfang März ist aber sehr früh, da muß ich meine Form sehr früh anfahren, ist aber einerseits auch gutes Training zu richtiger Zeit.


----------



## Solanum (17. Dezember 2008)

Manfred schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Wenn ihr noch einen vierten braucht?
> Anfang März ist aber sehr früh, da muß ich meine Form sehr früh anfahren, ist aber einerseits auch gutes Training zu richtiger Zeit.



ja super und was sagt denn nun unser Bonne?


----------



## Delgado (17. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ja super und was sagt denn nun unser Bonne?



Schalt ma'n Gang zurück!

Ich initiiere gerade'n Spenden-Fonds für Malle


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Dezember 2008)

Morgen früh fahre ich nach Koblenz zu Canyon. Wenn jemand mit will, bitte bei mir melden.

lg
Mani


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Dezember 2008)

Wer fährt heute abend beim Nightride mit? 

Wurzelglätter kann wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn sich sonst nämlich keiner meldet, dann fahr ich was anderes - oder ich fahr mit rosa


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wer fährt heute abend beim Nightride mit?
> 
> Wurzelglätter kann wahrscheinlich nicht, wenn sich sonst nämlich keiner meldet, dann fahr ich was anderes - oder ich fahr mit rosa



Ich will eigentlich kommen


----------



## Delgado (19. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ... oder ich fahr in rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Dezember 2008)

Vieleicht war es gut das wir nur zu zweit waren gestern.
Am Beulskopf waren plötzlich die Straßen vereist, Manfred und ich hatten keine Chance, in der ersten 90 Grad rechts Kurve sind wir in bester Motorad GP manier abgeflogen http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1fgnc_compilation-crash-moto-gp_auto
Ich bin ca. 10 m über die Straße geschlittert in den Graben, Manfred hat sich einpaarmal überschlagen.

*Uns ist nichts passiert*
*Jacken Hosen haben einen "Fetzigen Lock"*

Nach dem *M* habe ich mir noch meinen Furies Fred angeschlitzt, habs aber nachhause geschaft.


----------



## joscho (20. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Vieleicht war es gut das wir nur zu zweit waren gestern.
> Am Beulskopf waren plötzlich die Straßen vereist, Manfred und ich hatten keine Chance, in der ersten 90 Grad rechts Kurve sind wir in bester Motorad GP manier abgeflogen http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1fgnc_compilation-crash-moto-gp_auto
> Ich bin ca. 10 m über die Straße geschlittert in den Graben, Manfred hat sich einpaarmal überschlagen.



Euch kann man ja echt nicht allein auf die Strasse lassen  Und dabei ist es noch viel zu früh für einen "guten Rutsch".
Ich hoffe, dass macht ihr nicht alles für einen WP, den wir gewinnen werden 



> *Uns ist nichts passiert*



Das Wichtigste 



> *Jacken Hosen haben einen "Fetzigen Lock"*



Nicht gut, aber ersetzbar.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Dezember 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass macht ihr nicht alles für einen WP, den wir gewinnen werden


Manfred fährt *nur* auf WP Punkte.
Ich bereite mich auf 2009 vor


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Manfred fährt *nur* auf WP Punkte.
> Ich bereite mich auf 2009 vor



Das kann ich so nicht gelten lassen...mein Ziel sind die 24h Duisburg, wo ich schon gemeldet bin  

Wie soll ich das denn durchhalten ohne Training???


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht gelten lassen...mein Ziel sind die 24h Duisburg, wo ich schon gemeldet bin
> 
> Wie soll ich das denn durchhalten ohne Training???


 

 So lange geht der WP doch garnicht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> So lange geht der WP doch garnicht



Naja, nach WP ist EMC, PBC, Schinderhannes, Rheinlandcup, Nürburgring,...tbc


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Naja, nach WP ist EMC, PBC, Schinderhannes, Rheinlandcup, Nürburgring,...tbc


 

Und noch viel mehr


Was ist morgen angesagt ????


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und noch viel mehr
> 
> 
> Was ist morgen angesagt ????



Sauwetter 


Wie wärs mit Flughafen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Dezember 2008)

Aber nicht bei Sauwetter. 
*Mein Plan ist:*
10.35 Rolle ( Biathlon gucken)
danach ca. 2 Std draussen.


*Sonntag, 21.12.2008*






Vormittags fällt immer wieder Regen, auch bis zum Abend gibt es bei maximal 11 Grad immer wieder Regen. Der Nachthimmel ist meist bedeckt und es fällt Regen bei 10 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei Sauwetter.
> *Mein Plan ist:*
> 10.35 Rolle ( Biathlon gucken)
> danach ca. 2 Std draussen.



Jetzt habe ich extra die Sauwetter-Felgen draufgebaut, da werden die auch ausgiebig getestet!  

Wie bekomme ich die Kurbel wohl ambesten auf, die braucht noch etwas Pflege...?


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. Dezember 2008)

*@ Anfänger*: Parkhaus getestet ??? Pierre und ich waren da.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Dezember 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *@ Anfänger*: Parkhaus getestet ??? Pierre und ich waren da.



Parkhaus 

Bin mit Flo die Römerstrassentrails bis Hennef und an der Sieg zurück (Mertenserpentine im dunkeln, unten Weg unter Siegspiegel)


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> unten Weg unter Siegspiegel


 
Also nicht viel anders als auf der Römerstraße.

Parkhaus ist klasse. *Aber nur wenns trocken ist !!!* Bei Daniela sah es aus, als ob man ihr den Boden unter den Füßen weggerissen hat, ich bin auch weggerutscht, bei nässe keine Chance zum Biken(*Spiegelglatt*). Sonst aber klasse, 3 Ebenen und Beleuchtet. Bei Trockenheit werden wir mal einen Nightride dorthin machen und danach gibts Dönervieleicht kommt der Wurzel ja dann auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## Delgado (21. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Naja, nach WP ist EMC, PBC, Schinderhannes, Rheinlandcup, Nürburgring,...tbc



.. und 2011 dann PBP


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Dezember 2008)

*@Rippi3.
	
*

*


Ela, alles Gute .
	
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (22. Dezember 2008)

ui!! 
alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag 
,​
so kurz vor Weihnachten.... wie unfair für Dich

Liebe Grüße  Iris


----------



## rippi3 (22. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> ui!!
> 
> alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag
> ,​
> ...


 
Danke für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche! 
Das sage ich Dir, das Datum ist total blöd. Da wirst Du im Laufe des Lebens um gaaanz viele Geschenke betrogen 
Aber - spätestens seit heute bin ich ja schon gross und mir macht das gar nichts mehr aus


----------



## Beach90 (22. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir beste Glückwünsche.
Ab morgen werden wieder Punkte gesammelt, da ich nen kleinen Kurzurlaub gemacht hab


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Dezember 2008)

Für die, die noch Zeit  haben morgen 

9 Uhr treffen bei mir, kleine Tour Vierbuchermühlental, Waldbröl, Kaffee bei Mecces und Straße zurück - ca. 2-3 Stunden

Frohe Weihnachten  

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Für die, die noch Zeit  haben morgen
> 
> 9 Uhr treffen bei mir, kleine Tour Vierbuchermühlental, Waldbröl, Kaffee bei Mecces und Straße zurück - ca. 2-3 Stunden
> 
> ...



Ich könnte aus der anderen Richtung dazu kommen.

Treffen dann am Hotel 4buchemühle so 9:45 Uhr?

Oder Ihr/Du rufst ab Schladern an. Dann starte ich durch.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## rosadrnorden (23. Dezember 2008)

wir rufen dich ab Schladern an - bis morgen dann


----------



## Delgado (23. Dezember 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> wir rufen dich ab Schladern an - bis morgen dann



Supi, lasst Euch Zeit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Dezember 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Für die, die noch Zeit  haben morgen
> 
> 9 Uhr treffen bei mir, kleine Tour Vierbuchermühlental, Waldbröl, Kaffee bei Mecces und Straße zurück - ca. 2-3 Stunden
> 
> ...



Noin Uhr ist uns zu früh, da moitern die Jungs...

Wir fahren von hier über die Römerstr. und sind gegen älf unter den beiden goldenen Bögen, OK?

Wir müssen noch schmücken den


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. Dezember 2008)

Liebes Team III, 
euch und allen anderen auch ein schönes Fest 
und einen Guten Rutsch.



Ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Tochter in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Dezember 2008)

Liebes Team III, 
euch und allen anderen auch ein schönes Fest 
und einen Guten Rutsch.



Ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Tochter in den Wald


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2008)

Oh ha   ein Familienausflug in den Wald .........zu Fuß etwa ?  .................. ohne Bike  .........

es tuen sich Abgründe auf 



*Fröhliche Weihnachten wünsche ich euch 
*




​
Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Delgado (24. Dezember 2008)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Liebes Team III,
> euch und allen anderen auch ein schönes Fest
> und einen Guten Rutsch.
> 
> ...



Ähhhhhhhhhh, ...... 

wie hast Du das denn geschafft hier zu posten?

Um die Zeit saßen wir doch bei Mc Doof in Waldbröl 


Schön war's 


Wünsche ebenfalls *allen* ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und eine gute Zeit.



Gruß

Micha


----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*


----------



## Solanum (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallöle....

wünsche euch frohe und erholsame Weihnachtsfeiertage

Liebe Grüße und bis Bald
Solanum


----------



## Beach90 (25. Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch Frohe Weihnachten und gaaaanz viele Geschenke


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gestern 8 Stunden gekocht
	

(für 10 Personen), damit wir heute in einer Stunde Kugelrund sind
	
.

*DAS HEISST MORGEN 8 STUNDEN GA SIEGTAL !!*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch auch allen ein schönes Fest und erholsame Tage!!!
@pierre:dann lasst es euch mal schmecken Die 8stunden Tour kommt erst ein paar tage später!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. Dezember 2008)

Tja was soll ich sagen ....... 

Die Tour am 30.12.2008 ist doch was heftig für mich habe mich gerade wieder ausgetragen .......

Allen jedenfalls viel Spaß beim Biken  

Liebe Grüße
Renate 

Schöne rest Feiertage


----------



## Delgado (25. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tja was soll ich sagen .......
> 
> Die Tour am 30.12.2008 ist doch was heftig für mich habe mich gerade wieder ausgetragen .......
> 
> ...



Überleg's Dir besser 

Austragen gibt 100 Punkte Abzug


----------



## Tazz (25. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Überleg's Dir besser
> 
> Austragen gibt 100 Punkte Abzug



*Hmmmm ...........


*​


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Überleg's Dir besser
> 
> Austragen gibt 100 Punkte Abzug



Trifft ja keine Arme. Und der ein oder andere schläft besser.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2008)

*Für das Restliche Jahr wurde klasse Bike Wetter gemeldet*.




Ist was fürs WE geplant ???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Für das Restliche Jahr wurde klasse Bike Wetter gemeldet*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen Malern. Sonntag: ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Morgen Malern. Sonntag: ?


 

Mach die Farbe an die Richtige Stelle, nicht alles auf die Erde
Gibts dafür Punkte ???

Sonntag? Vorbereitung auf Montag und Dienstag.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mach die Farbe an die Richtige Stelle, nicht alles auf die Erde
> Gibts dafür Punkte ???




 Erde - nicht richtig??? 

Punkte - klar! Ganz große, sogar


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2008)

Was ist hiermit ??
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=249

Hört sich doch gut an, oder?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist hiermit ??
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=249
> 
> Hört sich doch gut an, oder?



Kann ich nicht öffnen


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2494


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2494



wird lustig, keine Frage!


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

*@Anfänger**

**.* 
Was ist? Sollen wir da mitfahren?


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. Dezember 2008)

@TTTT

wie sieht es denn bei uns aus, machen wir morgen ein Töurchen?

Wenn ja, wann und wohin


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger**
> 
> **.*
> Was ist? Sollen wir da mitfahren?



Hört sich gut an, ja. Kommst Du hier vorbei und nimmst mich mit Wieviel Uhr?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, ja. Kommst Du hier vorbei und nimmst mich mit Wieviel Uhr?


 
Von dir aus mit dem Rad, und mit der Bahn zurück??

Daniela und ich kommen dann mit dem Auto zu euch, dann können die TT`s auch zusammen fahren.

Oder wie hast du es vorgehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Von dir aus mit dem Rad, und mit der Bahn zurück??
> 
> Daniela und ich kommen dann mit dem Auto zu euch, dann können die TT`s auch zusammen fahren.
> 
> Oder wie hast du es vorgehabt?




Von mir aus mit dem Rad hin und mit dem MTB zurück

Zur "Not" hab ich aber auch ein Bahnticket


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Von mir aus mit dem Rad hin und mit dem MTB zurück
> 
> Zur "Not" hab ich aber auch ein Bahnticket


 
Denk dran, es gibt einiges zufahren in den 2 folgenden Tagen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608

*Abknicken Verboten für Teamfahrer.*

Wielang brauchen wir von dir aus, 90 min ???
Was könnten den "Die Danielas" machen??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Denk dran, es gibt einiges zufahren in den 2 folgenden Tagen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7608
> ...



90 min. ist OK. Da ist noch ein Burger in Hennef beim M drin 

Die TTTT's weiss ich nicht...Aber die könnten uns durchs Siegtal  bis Sieglinde entgegen kommen oder so? Wobei Rippi3 es "beschissen kalt" findet und mit der Rolle liebäugelt

P.S. zwei Tage Ruhe sind genug, oder???


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 90 min. ist OK. Da ist noch ein Burger in Hennef beim M drin


 

Die *M* Zeiten sind vorbei . Jetzt wird wieder Richtig gefahren, in 6 Wochen beginnt die *Saison.*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die *M* Zeiten sind vorbei . Jetzt wird wieder Richtig gefahren, in 6 Wochen beginnt die *Saison.*



Och menno! Nimmst Du halt den Salat Halb zehn bei mir? Vermisst jemand von euch noch eine Jacke?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

bin ca. 9.15 bei dir.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> bin ca. 9.15 bei dir.



Cool! Bringst du Marcel mit?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Dezember 2008)

Marcel kommt mit. 
Aber er fährt nur ein Teil mit, Richtung Troisdorf, weil er geht um 13.00 Uhr essen. 
Er dreht dann irgendwann ab.


----------



## Delgado (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn man Euch so liest könnte man meinen Ihr plant die General-Mobilmachung gegen Team III.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. Dezember 2008)

*......................* 




*Was soll ich dazu sagen ..........

*​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *......................*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Böse Gerüchte?


----------



## Postmann (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe Ihr hatte alle schöne Weihnachten. Leider konnte ich in den letzten Tagen keine Punkte machen, da ich 3 Tage mit MagenDarm Grippe ausser Gefecht war. Nachher versuche ich ein wenig auf der Rolle zu treten, mal schauen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr hatte alle schöne Weihnachten. Leider konnte ich in den letzten Tagen keine Punkte machen, da ich 3 Tage mit MagenDarm Grippe ausser Gefecht war. Nachher versuche ich ein wenig auf der Rolle zu treten, mal schauen.
> 
> ...


Kannst ja Versuchen morgen ein paar Meter mitzufahren.


----------



## luckylocke (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

wo ist denn am 30.12. in Schladern der genaue Startpunkt? Irgendein Parkplatz oder der Bahnhof?

Schöne Grüße
Gernot


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2008)

Bahnhof Schladern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2008)

Schön das Du nach Hause gekommen bist  zwei Trails ohne Hinterradbremse wären echt übel geworden ...........( oder, nur wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt )

Hoffe Du hast noch Ersatz für die gute Marta  

Grüße und so


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Dezember 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Schön das Du nach Hause gekommen bist  zwei Trails ohne Hinterradbremse wären echt übel geworden ...........( oder, nur wer sein Rad liebt der schiebt )
> 
> Hoffe Du hast noch Ersatz für die gute Marta
> 
> Grüße und so


 
Die 2 Trails hätte ich bestimmt noch fahren können, aber wir wollten ja auch noch Heim fahren.
Marta Ersatz hab ich.
Hat der Kaffee denn noch geschmeckt ??


----------



## Tazz (28. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hat der Kaffee denn noch geschmeckt ??



Spitzenmäßig  und lecker Kuchen ...........


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle Auto-Anreiser: Die L333 ist morgen zwischen Stromberg und Herchen-Bf. gesperrt. Entweder ihr parkt in Stromberg (200m hinter der Bahnunterführung rechts ist ein Wanderparkplatz) und fahrt in ca. 10 min an der Sieg entlang nach Herchen Bf. 

oder 

ihr nehmt den "Halfter Berg" (Straßen "Auf dem Wissbonnen" - "Herchener Str." bergauf und wieder bergab, unten dann 2x rechts bis Bf P+R)

cu!


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2008)

*KALT ist es !!!!!*

*Bis gleich.*

*-7,2 Grad, ich fahr jetzt.*


----------



## Solanum (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi ihr,

also was mit morgen ist weis ich noch nicht so recht!.... Micha liegt danieder, und ich hab Kopf und Gliederschmerzen....

wird sich noch zeigen was draus wird....

Liebe Grüße und warme Socken,

 Iris


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2008)

Für dich Max.
http://www.mtbsite.de/


----------



## Beach90 (29. Dezember 2008)

Dankeschön 

War ja ne tolle Tour heute.

[Schweinehund ]Hab mich jetzt mal für morgen vorsichtshalber ausgetragen [/Schweinehund]


----------



## Tinchen12 (29. Dezember 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> [Schweinehund ]Hab mich jetzt mal für morgen vorsichtshalber ausgetragen [/Schweinehund]



Ich seh schon kommen, dass ihr morgen nur zu dritt fahrt


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke bald ich bin allein !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ach was, Manfred lässt sich die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Dezember 2008)

Starten werde ich auf jeden fall auch Hoffe nur das mein Knie das mitmacht da ich momentan wieder probleme habe( liegt vieleicht an der Kälte) aber wenn es nicht mehr geht werde ich wohl aussteigen und mit der Bahn weiter fahren also dann bis Morgen
@Bitsch: sauf nicht so viel musst morgen noch viel fahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Dezember 2008)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> War ja ne tolle Tour heute.
> 
> [Schweinehund ]Hab mich jetzt mal für morgen vorsichtshalber ausgetragen [/Schweinehund]



Nanu, wer hat denn hier seine heutigen Tagesparolen wieder vergessen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Dezember 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ach was, Manfred lässt sich die Gelegenheit nicht entgehen



Du hast Recht, ich muss *leiden *um meine Grenzerfahrung zu machen

Radfahren lenkt gut ab

P.S: Wurzel_fix/Löwe: vorher noch das hier?: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7675


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2008)

habe gerade ein paar Nudeln (eine menge ) gegessen und jetzt gehe ich schlafen.
	


Ich hoffe Ihr macht das selbe - bis morgen in alter Frische 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7675
Klasse Idee, leider falscher Tag

@Bonne
warst ja doch mit in der Pfalz - gib mal einen Bericht, wie es war


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> habe gerade ein paar Nudeln (eine menge ) gegessen und jetzt gehe ich schlafen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr macht das selbe - bis morgen in alter Frische



Fast. Ich trinke noch'n Weizen und esse 'ne Tüte Chio Chips. Und Mutti's Weihnachtsplätzchen schauen mich auch ganz mitleidig an Aber bis morgen früh habe ich die auch geschafft


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Dezember 2008)

P.S. was für Sylvester? 
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1039490&postcount=7


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Fast. Ich trinke noch'n Weizen und esse 'ne Tüte Chio Chips. Und Mutti's Weihnachtsplätzchen schauen mich auch ganz mitleidig an Aber bis morgen früh habe ich die auch geschafft


 Ich hoffe du schaffst es bis ins Sayntal


----------



## Delgado (30. Dezember 2008)

Übelebende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckylocke (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Manfreds, Marcel und Pierre,
was war ich froh, als ich mich in Bonn ausklinken konnte und nicht nochmal ins Siegtal musste.
Ansonsten war die Tour klasse, die müssen wir im Sommer mit dem Rennrad wiederholen.
Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Gernot


----------



## Anfaenger64 (30. Dezember 2008)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hi Manfreds, Marcel und Pierre,
> was war ich froh, als ich mich in Bonn ausklinken konnte und nicht nochmal ins Siegtal musste.
> Ansonsten war die Tour klasse, die müssen wir im Sommer mit dem Rennrad wiederholen.
> Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
> Gernot



Hallo Gernot, wir sind auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen und haben uns sogar den M verkniffen

Schee' wars!


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Dezember 2008)

Bin jetzt auch zuhause, ich geh zuerst mal in die Wanne. 


Dann gibts Jägerschnitzel mit Kroketten und Soße Hollandais.

( 3Portionen)
Danach gibts Fotos, Bericht usw.

Ganz kurz als Info:
8.30 Std
182 km
1336 Hm (900 auf den ersten 50 km)
0 Pannen

Danke und Respekt denn Teilnehmern.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. Dezember 2008)

war schön leider musste ich mich nach 110 km ausklinken aber meine knie werden es mir Danken@pierre bei mir gibt es gleich cordon bleu
@lucky locke auch einen guten RUTSCH


----------



## Manfred (30. Dezember 2008)

und bei mir gibt es den Nachtisch von morgen,
falls noch etwas übrig bleibt.


----------



## ultra2 (30. Dezember 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch zuhause, ich geh zuerst mal in die Wanne.
> 
> 
> Dann gibts Jägerschnitzel mit Kroketten und Soße Hollandais.
> ...



Respekt meine Herren, Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (30. Dezember 2008)

hmmm lecker


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Dezember 2008)

*Kurz nach 10 Uhr in Leuscheid, bei -7 Grad.*
*Gernot, Pierre , Manfred, Marcel.*




*Erste Pause(es gab auch nur eine Richtige) nach 50km und 900 Hm in Freilingen.*




*Eine andere Pause*




*Nach 100 Km in Neuwied Engers.*


*Warum habe ich keine Bilder mehr gemacht????*

*Aber Gernot hat noch ein paar.*

200 km sind es leider nicht geworden weil wir zwischen Siegburg und Eitorf die Unterstützung der *DB *in anspruch genommen haben.


----------



## luckylocke (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
danke für den Hinweis. Hab noch keine Energie gehabt, die Kamera aus dem Rucksack zu packen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Dezember 2008)

Super Bilder!!!
@manfred: verputz nicht den ganzen nachtisch, sonst bekomme ich erklärungs nöte gegen Miriam!!!


----------



## Manfred (31. Dezember 2008)

Habe noch eine geringe Restmenge übrig gelassen


----------



## Solanum (31. Dezember 2008)

Meine güte!! da habt ihr ja doch tatsächlich ne ganze Menge Kilometerchen geschafft!! _Respekt_!!

wenn ich ehrlich bin hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass es doch noch eine so weite Srecke wird! also nicht dass ich euch das grundsätzlich nicht zutraue! aber bei der Kälte ist das doch nochmal etwas ganz anderes!!!
...und wenn ihr die Tour bei humaneren Temperaturen (so ab *+*6°C)  nochmal macht wäre ich geren dabei!

Liebe Grüße, und ein glückliches gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2009

Iris

PS: ich hoffe ihr bleibt nach der Aktion alle gesund!


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Solanum schrieb:


> PS: ich hoffe ihr bleibt nach der Aktion alle gesund!


 
Klar.
Ich fahre heute aber nicht mehr, ich baue Danielas Rad um, für 2009

Auch dir einen Guten Rutsch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

*Deerk !!!!!*
*Ruf mich mal an, Danke.*
015111204915


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein altes Rad mit meinen neuen Weihnachtsgeschenken (Hayes HFX 9 und Shimano - Taurus Laufräder, weiße Griffe und neue Schwalbe Reifen) - bessere Bilder folgen im Sommer, Pierre hat drei Stunden in der Kälte gebastelt, daher sind die Bilder etwas verwackelt. 










http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/8/0/0/_/medium/DSC002981


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Dezember 2008)

Allen

*einen*

*Guten*

*Rutsch ins neue Jahr*.
	


*Viel Erfog auf den Touren und auch Wettkämpfen 2009*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Beach90 (31. Dezember 2008)

Sooo, von mir auch nen guten Rutsch und das alle Vorsätze, wie jedes Jahr  , in erfüllung gehen.

Wer noch die Zeit bis Mitternacht überbrücken muss, kann hier http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/suche/index.xml unter dem Suchbegriff "Mountainbike" viele interessante Beiträge rund um die schönste Sache der Welt finden. Pierre, Marcel und Manfred sind auch mehrmals zu sehen 

LG Max


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche allen ein Unfallfreies Neues Jahr, Erfolg und Glück natürlich in unverschämter Menge!

Alle wieder nüchtern??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:kotz:


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Januar 2009)

Natürlich auch von mir, ein fröhliches neues Jahr und Sau Viel Glück und Spaß für 2009  




@TTTT & Teile des Cup-Team - es war echt schön, mit Euch auf der Burg ins neue Jahr zu gehen 




 
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Postmann (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche Euch auch allen ein frohes und vor allem erfolgreiches neues Jahr!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Januar 2009)

Hier noch das Sylvester-Bild aus dem Hammer Freibad:


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Januar 2009)

Was habe ich da nur angerichtet ...

Alles Gute euch allen 

Bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche auch allen ein frohes und unfallfreies Jahr 2009!

viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2009)

*Frohes neues Jahr 

 *​
Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin wieder "Fit"
	

, ich setz mich gleich malwieder aufs Rad.

Schön Weiß drausen, ich fahre zu meinen Schwiegereltern nach Dreisbach.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Januar 2009)

Brrr kalt wars heute! So kalt, dass sogar Ela's Freilauf streikte. Erst nach einer Stunde Sonne ging er wieder



Man beachte die schöne neue Jacke )


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Januar 2009)

hi mani,
ich frage demnächst bei FRM nach. Die haben Ferien ...

Gruß Bonne


----------



## rippi3 (3. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Brrr kalt wars heute! So kalt, dass sogar Ela's Freilauf streikte. Erst nach einer Stunde Sonne ging er wieder
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/253937
> 
> Uaaah - verschone doch die Umwelt mit gruseligen Fotos !
> Und ohne mich zu fragen... Dafür kriegst Du 200 WP-Punkte abgezogen! Pech für das Cup-Team, aber die Turteltäubchen freuen sich


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Januar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Uaaah - verschone doch die Umwelt mit gruseligen Fotos !
> Und ohne mich zu fragen... Dafür kriegst Du 200 WP-Punkte abgezogen!




Wieso? Du hast doch still gehalten beim Foto


----------



## Solanum (4. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wieso? Du hast doch still gehalten beim Foto



uns außerdem ist´s schön!

Grüße, Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Januar 2009)

Bin wieder im "Flachland", 
ich habe viele neue Wege und Trails erkundet.
Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:
*WesterwaldSteig bei Dreikirchen*





In meinem Fotoalbum hab ich noch ein Aktuelles Bild vom Wiesensee, Dreifeldersee und eins vom WWSteig.

@Rippi3:Schicke Jacke


----------



## ultra2 (4. Januar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Uaaah - verschone doch die Umwelt mit gruseligen Fotos !
> Und ohne mich zu fragen...



Ist doch ein nettes Foto.



rippi3 schrieb:


> ...Dafür kriegst Du 200 WP-Punkte abgezogen! Pech für das Cup-Team...



Ich glaube du darfst ihm alles antun, nur das nicht.


----------



## Vizepräsident (4. Januar 2009)

Hab mir mal das WP-Ranking so angeschaut!
Ihr legt ja dieses Jahr richtig los!
Am besten fand ich postman: 6 mal Heilbrunnentrail, wie hat man sich das vorzustellen, wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig
Oder der Mani geht ja ab wie Schmitz´s Katze, 5 h 30min aufm Rad, das ist ja unmenschlich. Bin auf die kommende Rennsaison gespannt!Vor allem was der Wurzelglätter so drauf hat!

viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Postmann (5. Januar 2009)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Am besten fand ich postman: 6 mal Heilbrunnentrail, wie hat man sich das vorzustellen, wird das nicht irgendwann langweilig


 Naja, natürlich wird es langweilig, aber es war 3 mal Richtung Herchen und 3 mal zurück! Ausserdem nach Magen Darm Grippe nicht so anstrengend und trotzdem interessanter als an der Sieg zu rollen. 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Vizepräsident (5. Januar 2009)

Aso , dann versteh ich das.Interessanter als Straße an der Sieg auf jeden Fall!

gruß

Thomas


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Januar 2009)

*Nightride ????*
Snowride


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Nightride ????*
> Snowride




Ich werds nicht pünktlich schaffen.


----------



## Beach90 (6. Januar 2009)

wann?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Januar 2009)

Den Snownightride morgen spare ich mir. 
Ich bin heute von der Arbeit nachhause gefahren, über den Nutscheid, außer Hauptstraße macht im Moment alles keinen Sinn und die sind *voll* Streusalz.
Also dann ein paar Tage Rolle.











Jemand Hunger auf *VIBA* Riegel.
Bei mir dann bitte melden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

Was ist am We ?????
Schlittenfahren?





Jemand Hunger auf *VIBA* Riegel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei mir dann bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7731


----------



## emfau (9. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7731




Die Idee ist gut, hab aber noch ne bessere:
wir könnten doch am Sonntag mal eine gemeinsame _______-Cup-Team/TT-Tour machen. Wir radeln erst ne Runde und zum Schluss fahren wir zum Hammer Waldschwimmbad. Dort gibts Glühwein. Dann leihen wir uns Schlittschuhe und kassieren noch jeweils 2 Alternativpunkte 
Außerdem habt ihr dann ein paar ganz liebenswerte Frauen dabei 

Klingt doch gut, oder?

Gruß, Susi R.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

Hört sich gut an.
Ich kann kein Schlittschuh laufen


----------



## emfau (9. Januar 2009)

Egal, dass du nicht Schlittschuh laufen kannst.
Du musst nur am Rand stehen und immer wieder den Glühwein kaufen und an uns weiter reichen


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ...Klingt doch gut, oder?
> 
> Gruß, Susi R.



Klingt super. Da kommt auch keiner von den Bengeln auf die Idee fünf oder mehr Stunden auf dem Rad zu sitzen und sich schon wieder zu erkälten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Klingt super. Da kommt auch keiner von den Bengeln auf die Idee fünf oder mehr Stunden auf dem Rad zu sitzen und sich schon wieder zu erkälten.


 
Bei uns werden nur die Krank die wenig fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

*@Anfänger:*
Gibts was neues von Canyon, deine Gabel habe ich letzte Woche schon abgebaut.
Ich habe dir letztens was Verkauft, Ersatzteile, genau diese brauche ich jetzt.
Vieleicht können wir ein Back-Verkauf machen
Wenn nicht hab ich halt Pech gehabt.




Was ist mit Morgen ???


Jemand Hunger auf *VIBA* Riegel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei mir dann bitte melden.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Jemand Hunger auf *VIBA* Riegel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts die auch mit Marzipan?


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

Persipan, oder ähnlich. *Ja*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Persipan, oder ähnlich. *Ja*



Zur Not...okay, kannste vorbei bringen.

Wohin? Na hier zu mir auf die Couch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Januar 2009)

http://www.viba-sweets.de/de/Viba_Produkte/Viba_suesse_Welt/Viba_Edel_Marzipan/199/

Kannst du selber holen, mit dem Rad, gibt Punkte


----------



## ultra2 (9. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.viba-sweets.de/de/Viba_Produkte/Viba_suesse_Welt/Viba_Edel_Marzipan/199/
> 
> Kannst du selber holen, mit dem Rad, gibt Punkte



Bis ich ankomme, ist das Verfallsdatum bereits überschritten.
Und Punkte habe ich ja schon ein paar.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2009)




----------



## emfau (10. Januar 2009)

Luca und ich wollen morgen um 13.00 Uhr eine Tour machen, max. 3 Std (kommt auf den Kältegrad unserer Füsse an ).
Wir wollen nicht alleine fahren. Wer kommt noch mit? 

LG, Susi


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Januar 2009)

Heute sind wir "fremd" gegangen 




sportartentechnisch jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe auch ein paar Langlauf Ski, man sollte mir dabei aber nicht zusehen. Wenn ich fahre dann nur in Bad Marienberg.

Tour morgen geht bei uns nur getrennt, einer muß bei Ann Carolin bleiben.
Ich fahre dann morgens, Daniela kommt zu euch.

@ Rosa. *Hier hast du Sommer*


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Januar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Luca und ich wollen morgen um 13.00 Uhr eine Tour machen, max. 3 Std (kommt auf den Kältegrad unserer Füsse an ).
> Wir wollen nicht alleine fahren. Wer kommt noch mit?
> 
> LG, Susi


 

morgen emfau,

wo ist denn Treffpunkt - und wer kommt bis jetzt noch mit... - haben noch jemanden gefunden, der sich unserer Maus annimmt, flämischer löwe kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit -  

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Januar 2009)

Eisprinzessinnen on Tour:


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Januar 2009)

*@Anfänger:*
Wo wolltest du den über die Sieg fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2009)

*@Anfänger:*
Wo wolltest du den über die Sieg fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









__________________


----------



## rippi3 (11. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger:*
> Wo wolltest du den über die Sieg fahren
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gar nicht  Bin über den Bach bei Imhausen "gefahren"


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Januar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *@Anfänger:*
> Wo wolltest du den über die Sieg fahren


Gar nicht  Bin über den Bach bei Imhausen "gefahren"


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Januar 2009)

Warum Antwortest du den doppelt


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Warum Antwortest du den doppelt


Du frägst doppelt


----------



## rosadrnorden (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

hab was für uns gefunden - http://www.mega-sports.de/download/SKS Bikemarathon-Ausschreibung_MegaSports_2009.pdf

Habt Ihr Lust???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2009)

Jungs, was ist los? 

Winterschlaf


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Januar 2009)

@2dangerbiker

*54*




Turteltäubchen





 161426284 min (438:04 h)*55*



Kottenförster





 161126210 min (436:50 h)


Tolles Ranking



@TT Mädels, super gemacht


----------



## Manfred (17. Januar 2009)

Dann muß ich jetzt woll meine Woche eintragen


----------



## Manfred (17. Januar 2009)

War nur ein kurzer Gastspiel, sind wieder vorbei.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2009)

Was ist morgen ????
Heute hatte ich keinen Bock, habe TV Sport gemacht.


----------



## deerk (21. Januar 2009)

wasn los hier ... 
 schwer ruhig geworden hier...
 ist das wetter zu gut geworden ? 

ride on
D.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Januar 2009)

deerk schrieb:


> wasn los hier ...
> schwer ruhig geworden hier...
> ist das wetter zu gut geworden ?
> 
> ...


 

*Verstecken sich alle
	
*


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2009)

Wir haben uns jetzt wieder lieb
*Der Rest sollte sich jetzt warm anziehen.*

*@ Bonne* Das neue logo des Cups bekomme ich nicht rein, nur einen neuen Link.


----------



## Beach90 (22. Januar 2009)

Sehr ausgefallenes Logo übrigends. Bin schonmal gespannt wie es angenommen wird. Finde es cool und zeitgemäß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub das meinst du nicht ernst. Was geht den sonst bei dir??


----------



## ultra2 (22. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir haben uns jetzt wieder lieb



Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen. Sich "liebhaben" gibt keine Punkte.



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Der Rest sollte sich jetzt warm anziehen.*



Wie warm?



Und das Logo sieht gut aus.


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. Januar 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Sehr ausgefallenes Logo übrigends. Bin schonmal gespannt wie es angenommen wird. Finde es cool und zeitgemäß



danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Michael, ich wollte mich für den Rheinland-Cup anmelden funktioniert aber nicht. Gibt es eine alternative zum online? Gruß Michael.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Michael, ich wollte mich für den Rheinland-Cup anmelden funktioniert aber nicht. Gibt es eine alternative zum online? Gruß Michael.




Ab Februar möglich: Infos immer hier: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de

Toll, wenn ihr kommt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Januar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ab Februar möglich: Infos immer hier: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de
> 
> Toll, wenn ihr kommt!



danke dir, werden wir dich auch wieder beim EMC sehen? Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder nach 3 Jahren Pause dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> danke dir, werden wir dich auch wieder beim EMC sehen? Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder nach 3 Jahren Pause dabei sein.




Ich komme natürlich.
Aber am 2.5 bin ich am Gardasee und am 19.4 ist Kommunion meiner Tochter ...
Die Fahrten zum EMC lohnt immer, denn was die Leute da auf die Beine stellen ist einfach toll und in vielen Punken habe ich dort am meisten dazugelernt.Der EMC ist und bleibt was für Leute die den Sport lieben!

Bonne


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ab Februar möglich: Infos immer hier: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de
> 
> Toll, wenn ihr kommt!



Ich plädiere für eine Pflichtteilnahme des Siegerteams* der regionalen WP-Wertung am Cup 








* Team III natürlich!


----------



## ultra2 (23. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für eine Pflichtteilnahme des Siegerteams* der regionalen WP-Wertung am Cup



Das ist natürlich unser vorrangiges Ziel. 

Es gibt doch unterschiedliche Gewichtsklassen, oder?


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich unser vorrangiges Ziel.
> 
> Es gibt doch unterschiedliche Gewichtsklassen, oder?



Bonne macht das bestimmt möglich 
Wäre doch gelacht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für eine Pflichtteilnahme des Siegerteams* der regionalen WP-Wertung am Cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Klasse Idee !!


Was ist das für ein Wetter heute, ich habe heute und Montag frei.


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Klasse Idee !!
> 
> 
> Was ist das für ein Wetter heute, ich habe heute und Montag frei.




Lass uns mit alkoholfreiem Erdinger besaufen 

Spaß bei Seite, ich hab heute Ruhetag wegen der morgigen LD.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

LD ?? Lustiger Dreier ?


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> LD ?? Lustiger Dreier ?




Wird das'n Angebot


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

Angebote gibts Später. Wird Zeit das die Rennen wieder beginnen , ich vermisse das gemeinsame Duschen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Lass uns mit alkoholfreiem Erdinger besaufen




Guter Riecher mit Erdinger, demächst auf meinem Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

Stehen die Kontake noch ?? Währe ja klasse.


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Stehen die Kontake noch ?? Währe ja klasse.




Aufgegeben habe ich die Hoffnung nicht. Sieht aber nach einer Unterstützung für die Serie aus, wenn die Politik die Bier Werbung nicht vollständig bei Sportveranstaltung verbietet.

Leider hat sie das vor. ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

*@ Anfänger *
Ich bring dir die Gabel morgen, das Wetter war heute zugut.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Anfänger *
> Ich bring dir die Gabel morgen, das Wetter war heute zugut.




Wieso? ist doch kein Glatteis

Habe heute Post mit den Shimanoresten bekommen, jetzt wird fleissig montiert!

Und die Canyonen können mich mal kreuzweise, nach 8 Wochen immer noch keine Rückmeldung! *Sauhaufen*

Kauft da bloss nix! Oder ihr seid meine Feinde!


----------



## Delgado (23. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kauft da bloss nix! Oder ihr seid meine Feinde!



Ich hab' aber schon 2007 ....


----------



## Specialisiert (23. Januar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ich hab' aber schon 2007 ....




ist verjährt da kann er dir nix


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich ja nicht schon bei der BESTEN Marke unter Vertrag stehen würde, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen ein Canyonero zu sein.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn ich ja nicht schon bei der BESTEN Marke unter Vertrag stehen würde, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen ein Canyonero zu sein.



Terrorist!

Hier mein Canyon-Ersatz:

(man beachte die fehlende Gabel)


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> (man beachte die fehlende Gabel)


 
Gott erschuf die Welt auch nicht an einem Tag, morgen bekommst du deine Gabel, ganz sicher.
War heute nicht mein Wetter

Ich wußte garnicht das die auch noch Weiße Rahmen hatten, ich dachte nur Schwarz. Sieht schon gut aus.
Jetzt eine Weiße Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gott erschuf die Welt auch nicht an einem Tag, morgen bekommst du deine Gabel, ganz sicher.
> War heute nicht mein Wetter
> 
> Ich wußte garnicht das die auch noch Weiße Rahmen hatten, ich dachte nur Schwarz. Sieht schon gut aus.
> Jetzt eine Weiße Fox



Weiss mit grau, mit grün und mit bronze - alles noch da  Hab heute eh keine Lust mehr zum Basteln, morgen wollte ich zum Bonne, aber der antwortet mir nicht WANN


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> morgen wollte ich zum Bonne, aber der antwortet mir nicht WANN


 
Zum Biken?, *ich komme mit !!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zum Biken?, *ich komme mit !!*



Auch, aber eigentlich wegen der Tretlagerschalen...er hat halt das Werkzeug und ich nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Januar 2009)

OK.

Ach ja, bist du ein Racer. Man sucht uns


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Ach ja, bist du ein Racer. Man sucht uns



Racer? Nein, Anfaenger64


----------



## Al Coholic (24. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK.
> 
> Ach ja, bist du ein Racer. Man sucht uns


habe dich schon oft hinter mir gelassen
MFG Al


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al Coholic (24. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Racer? Nein, Anfaenger64


soweit ich informiert bin bist Du ein Nobody
MFG Al


----------



## Tinchen12 (24. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Terrorist!
> 
> Hier mein Canyon-Ersatz:
> 
> (man beachte die fehlende Gabel)



Ich dachte, Du willst ein RR? 

Sonntag soll es schönes Wetter geben


----------



## rippi3 (24. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> soweit ich informiert bin bist Du ein Nobody
> MFG Al


 
Und dich kenne ich auch nicht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> soweit ich informiert bin bist Du ein Nobody
> MFG Al



Suchst du Mitstreiter oder Streit?

Dass du mich nicht kennst liegt auch daran dass zwischen uns Generationen liegen. Und anscheinend nicht nur von Alters wegen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Januar 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Du willst ein RR?
> 
> Sonntag soll es schönes Wetter geben




Das ist nur damit ich ein alltags(Streusalz)taugliches Trainingsrad habe solange der Canonenrahmen in KO liegt


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> habe dich schon oft hinter mir gelassen
> MFG Al


 
Al Coholic hab ich noch nie auf meinen Ergebnisslisten gesehen, vieleicht bist du zuweit oben.

Ach und solltest du mal vor mir gewesen sein, Respekt und Glückwunsch. Es war nie die Rede das ich Weltmeister und ungeschlagen bin.


----------



## joscho (24. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ach und solltest du mal vor mir gewesen sein, Respekt und Glückwunsch. Es war nie die Rede das ich Weltmeister und ungeschlagen bin.




 Das nenn ich Stil.


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Januar 2009)

ICh weiß zwar nicht warum AL hier so aggressiv ist, aber habe ich irgendetwas verpasst?

Wer ist Al überhaupt? Helft mir mal auf die Sprünge.

Bonne


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> habe dich schon oft hinter mir gelassen
> MFG Al



Irgendwie macht dich das trotzdem nicht sympatisch. Im Gegenteil zum Flamen. Und mich hast du noch nie hinter dir gelassen, du Null.



Al Coholic schrieb:


> soweit ich informiert bin bist Du ein Nobody
> MFG Al



Heißt das nicht Nobby?

Aber dich kennt hier wahrscheinlich auch kein Ar...

Und nein, du mußt mich nicht in deine Buddyliste aufnehmen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (24. Januar 2009)

AL ist doch sicher ein Fake. Da erlaubt sich einer einen Scherz mit euch. Solch ein Verhalten kann doch niemand ernst meinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (24. Januar 2009)

Naja...ist halt das Problem an dem Forum,denn es gibt zwei Arten von Mitlesern.

die Einen: Lesen jeden Tag brav mit, schreiben nie etwas und gehen dann zu den örtlichen Fahrradhändlern und beginnen zu erzählen was "die Racer" da im Internet schreiben.

die Anderen: Lesen ebenfalls immer brav mit, melden sich an, genießen die Anonymität des Netzes und fangen dann an, mal einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.

Leider sind Bespiele beider Fälle schon aufgetreten.

Frei nach Dieter Nuhr: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Last but not least: Is not everybody a nobody?


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Das nenn ich Stil.



Ich feile noch an meinem.


----------



## Al Coholic (24. Januar 2009)

ich hatte in einem anderen Fred gefragt ob es hier inder Nähe Leute gibt die XC Rennen oder Marathons fahren. Als Antwort bin ich nur veräppelt worden. Könnt ihr ja mal nachlesen.  "GIBTS HIER RACER"  heißt der Fred.

MFG Al


----------



## Manfred (24. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> habe dich schon oft hinter mir gelassen
> MFG Al




du auch?
Frage: Wer noch nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> du auch?
> Frage: Wer noch nicht


----------



## Manfred (24. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> ich hatte in einem anderen Fred gefragt ob es hier inder Nähe Leute gibt die XC Rennen oder Marathons fahren. Als Antwort bin ich nur veräppelt worden. Könnt ihr ja mal nachlesen.  "GIBTS HIER RACER"  heißt der Fred.
> 
> MFG Al



Von mir gibts eine Runde bedauern


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2009)

*


Was ist morgen ??*


----------



## rippi3 (24. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *
> 
> Was ist morgen ??*


 
Also ich treff mich morgen um 11 wieder mit MV - da willst Du bestimmt nicht mit  - aber vielleicht Frau Dr. Rosa ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2009)

Mal sehen, warum nicht. Wo gehts den lang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. Januar 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Also ich treff mich morgen um 11 wieder mit MV - da willst Du bestimmt nicht mit  - aber vielleicht Frau Dr. Rosa ???


 
Also Frau Doktor ist dabei, wo ist denn treffen? wie lang`? und wo her?


----------



## rippi3 (24. Januar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Also Frau Doktor ist dabei, wo ist denn treffen? wie lang`? und wo her?


Um 11 in Hamm - bei Tour und Dauer sind wir noch voll flexibel


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Was ist morgen ??*



Hennef und Umgebung. Gegen 13 Uhr gehts los.

@Pierre: Danke für Kurierfahren! Spacer habe ich zum Glück keinen gebraucht

Cube ist FÄÄDISCH!


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Spacer habe ich zum Glück keinen gebraucht


 
Hab ich ja Glück gehabt . Foto !!

13 Uhr bei dir ??


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hab ich ja Glück gehabt . Foto !!
> 
> 13 Uhr bei dir ??




Foto!  (11,6 kg)




Bei mir gehts dann los


----------



## Tazz (24. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Foto!  (11,6 kg)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sehr schönes Rad 

 *​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (24. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Foto!  (11,6 kg)



Schönes Rad, aber schweres Foto!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Januar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber schweres Foto!



Ging nicht leichter (vielleicht sollte ich dabei weniger zittern wie ein Al-coholic)


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Januar 2009)

Im Training darf es was schwerer sein.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Januar 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber schweres Foto!



War bestimmt nicht leicht es auf den Server zu hieven.

Das Rad sieht nett aus, schade das die Gabel eher altweiß ist.


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Im Training darf es was schwerer sein.



Trainingsfoto?


----------



## Al Coholic (25. Januar 2009)

quote=Anfaenger64;5516899]Ging nicht leichter (vielleicht sollte ich dabei weniger zittern wie ein Al-coholic)[/quote]
nicht nur beim radeln ein Anfänger


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> quote=Anfaenger64;5516899]Ging nicht leichter (vielleicht sollte ich dabei weniger zittern wie ein Al-coholic)


nicht nur beim radeln ein Anfänger[/QUOTE]
Jetzt ließ mal ganz genau du Hanswurst kommst hier rein ohne dich vorzustellen, fängst lieber an mit dem pubertären Schwanzvergleichen, wunderst dich dass du verarscht wirst und statt mal einfach auf Nuhr zu hören fängst du an Beleidigend zu werden und dabei die entgegen gestreckten Hände zu bespucken..verpiss dich einfach wieder dahin wo du herkommst falls  es da noch jemanden gibt der dich ernst nimmt!

*ignormodus EIN*


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Januar 2009)

ruhig blut anfänger( manfred glaub ich?)
hab das bis hier verfolgt. al  hat sich vorgestellt, hat sein anliegen vorgebracht,du hast dich lustig gemacht und er hat zurück geschossen.

jetzt regst du dich auf das er in DEINEM forum stöbert! 
die "entgegen gestrecke hand" VON DIR kann ich hier nicht auch enddecken!

frag mal den löwen ob er einem giant-fahrer aus troisdorf kennt!


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habs mir doch gedacht !!!

Hallo Thomas!

Mensch, was ist los heute morgen.Gleich wird mal ein wenig im Hohen Pulsbereich gefahren um runter zu kommen.

@ Blut Svente.

Das ist mein Frednicht Manfreds.

Wir sehen uns ja wahrscheinlich alle in Kottenheim


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2009)

@ Rippis:
Daniela kommt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (25. Januar 2009)

Was ist los mit Frau Dr. Rosa?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2009)

Beschwerden der Atemwege, Schwellung der Nasennebenhöhlen, Hitzewalungen, Trägheit der Muskeln.

*Kurz:*

*Erkältet

*


----------



## emfau (25. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Beschwerden der Atemwege, Schwellung der Nasennebenhöhlen, Hitzewalungen, Trägheit der Muskeln.
> 
> Oh je - bei RIPPI94 das Gleiche - dann mal 'Gute Besserung'
> Dann werden wir heute die Fahne der Turteltäubchen hochhalten... -
> wir geben Alles


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Januar 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ruhig blut anfänger( manfred glaub ich?)
> hab das bis hier verfolgt. al  hat sich vorgestellt, hat sein anliegen vorgebracht,du hast dich lustig gemacht und er hat zurück geschossen.
> 
> jetzt regst du dich auf das er in DEINEM forum stöbert!
> ...



Dann lies nochmal richtig.


----------



## Beach90 (25. Januar 2009)

Ist da ja mal ne Stimmung hier...dann lieber wochenlang nix schreiben.

Ich könnt ja kotzen... bei diesem Bilderbuchwetter sitze ich hier mit Halsschmerzen, wie schon die ganze Woche. Maaaaaaan! Aaaaargh!


----------



## Manfred (25. Januar 2009)

Hey Bonne,
habe deine Mail erhalten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2009)

Hab heute einen schönen neuen (für mich neu) Trail entdeckt, im Hanfbachtal, ist wohl eine alte Bahnstrecke.
*@Anfänger*. Der unterhalb von Hohn ist auch gut

Allen kranken wünsche ich gute Genesung.


----------



## Tinchen12 (25. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hab heute einen schönen neuen (für mich neu) Trail entdeckt, im Hanfbachtal, ist wohl eine alte Bahnstrecke.



War klasse 
Freue mich schon auf die Donnerstage...


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das bekommen wir ab den 05.02. wieder regelmäßig hin.

Hier der Mückensee im Herbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vizepräsident (25. Januar 2009)

Servus an alle!

Wieder gesund?Ansonsten gute Besserung!

Wer ist denn nun dieser Al da?Würd mich mal interessieren...vielleicht besser als pm 

gruß

Vize


----------



## ultra2 (25. Januar 2009)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> ...Wer ist denn nun dieser Alkoholiker da?Würd mich mal interessieren...
> 
> gruß
> 
> Vize



Es heißt nicht grundlos anonyme Alkoholiker.


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Januar 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> War klasse
> Freue mich schon auf die Donnerstage...



tinchen darf er den trail mit runter fahren wenn sie den todestrail an der talsperre komplett runter fährt  sie weiss bescheid


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2009)

Holadri ho!
Hab da ein gutes Vorbereitungsrennen für die Steile Heike gefunden.
Bei Kill the Hill gibts 10 Euro Startgeld 500m Rennstrecke. Klingt doch super ,oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dann lies nochmal richtig.



Hey Anfaenger ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. Was ich bis jetzt von Al gelesen habe war nicht gerade das tollste. Ich denke du hast recht, wer sich so verhält braucht keine Feinde mehr!!!!!!!! Er hat sie schon, Gruß Micha.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Holadri ho!
> Hab da ein gutes Vorbereitungsrennen für die Steile Heike gefunden.
> Bei Kill the Hill gibts 10 Euro Startgeld 500m Rennstrecke. Klingt doch super ,oder?


 

Nette Idee, aber um nur 500m zufahren zu weit und vor allem, *schlechter *Termin. Schinderhannes !!
allgemein für Vorbereitung ca. 6 Wochen zuspät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey Anfaenger ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. Was ich bis jetzt von Al gelesen habe war nicht gerade das tollste. Ich denke du hast recht, wer sich so verhält braucht keine Feinde mehr!!!!!!!! Er hat sie schon, Gruß Micha.


 

Lassen wir das jetzt nicht überbewerten und vergessen das alles.

Schönes Wetter heute


----------



## tanjaa (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
bin neu hier,habe gestern zwei Mountainbike fahrer im Wald bei Eudenbach gesehen warst du das villeicht flämischer Löwe? Ich war mit Fahrrad und Hund unterwegs. Die strecke Hanf ist nett aber zu kurz.

Gruß Tanja


----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nette Idee, *schlechter *Termin. Schinderhannes !!



... das es zwei Tage vor meiner mündlichen Abiturprüfung ist spielt dabei auch keine Rolle ...hrhr


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Lassen wir das jetzt nicht überbewerten und vergessen das alles.
> 
> Schönes Wetter heute



genau 

und bald kommen die 7hiller mal mit nach windeck oder blutsvente? 

tinchen bekommt ja nun auch schon bald ihre uniform


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

tanjaa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> bin neu hier,habe gestern zwei Mountainbike fahrer im Wald bei Eudenbach gesehen warst du das villeicht flämischer Löwe? Ich war mit Fahrrad und Hund unterwegs. Die strecke Hanf ist nett aber zu kurz.
> 
> Gruß Tanja


 

Wir waren zu dritt. 
Klammotten, ganz schwarz, Focus schwarz und grün schwarz.
Ja, netter Trail, nicht anspruchsvoll aber halt ein Trail.


----------



## tanjaa (26. Januar 2009)

nee dann wart Ihr das nicht ,es waren nur zwei schwarz gekleidet. OK danke


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Lassen wir das jetzt nicht überbewerten und vergessen das alles.
> 
> Schönes Wetter heute



 

@ PIERE  das es Thomas ist habe ich nur vermutet. Am Ende is ers garnich.


----------



## KingCAZAL (26. Januar 2009)

immer gut beraten mit GARNICH automaten.

der blutsvente weiss bescheid


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Januar 2009)

so war dann heute doch mal beim Onkel Doc und der hat gesagt, daß ich eine akute Infektion der oberen Atemwege habe, also erst mal kein Training - ich könnte heulen ...


 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Al Coholic (26. Januar 2009)

Ja ja immer alle mann feste drauf einschlagen.
wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. habe nur auf ANFÄNGERs witzchen reagiert. da muss man nicht direkt ausfallend werden und vulgär.
na ja einer für alle und alle für einen. offenbar kennt ihr euch ja alle.  schaut auf meine postings und entscheidet selbst.

ich bin erst mal weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (26. Januar 2009)

Nur der wahre Messias leugnet, dass er der Messias ist!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> Ja ja immer alle mann feste drauf einschlagen.
> wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. habe nur auf ANFÄNGERs witzchen reagiert. da muss man nicht direkt ausfallend werden und vulgär.
> na ja einer für alle und alle für einen. offenbar kennt ihr euch ja alle. schaut auf meine postings und entscheidet selbst.
> 
> ich bin erst mal weg...


Tja, ??

@ Blut Svente: Troisdorf Giant und Racer, ist (war) für mich 98% sicher. 
*Egal. **Gibt wichtigeres.*
Wann kommst du mal wieder nach Windeck? Meldest du dich nicht vor beim Poison Cup?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey Anfaenger ich würde mich da nicht verrückt machen lassen. Was ich bis jetzt von Al gelesen habe war nicht gerade das tollste. Ich denke du hast recht, wer sich so verhält braucht keine Feinde mehr!!!!!!!! Er hat sie schon, Gruß Micha.



Hey Micha,

nein, wirklich aufregen kann er mich nicht

Nur dass er nach Racern sucht und dann doch von jedem weiss wie er ihn wann und wo geschlagen hat, frage ich mich wer hier wen verarschen will/wollte..

So, und damit Thema durch!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

Ich frag mal vorher ab:
*Interesse an eine Windeck Trails Tour am WE*
Diesmal mehr den östlichen Teil der Gemeinde.

ab 3-4 Fahrern stell ich den Termin in den LMB


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Pierre
Nistertal hätte ich Bock drauf,aber kann ich im Moment nur spontan entscheiden. 

Melde mich wohl erst in Kottenheim an.

LGS


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Januar 2009)

Im Nistertal ist im moment das ganze Eis von der Nister aufgehäuft, wenn es weiter kalt bleibt, gibt das in den nächsten Wochen nichts. In der Rhein Zeitung ist ein Foto, sieht aus wie in der Arktis.

Poison werde ich die nächsten Tage Melden, ob ich alle fahre kann ich aber nicht sagen, soll nur Vorbereitung sein, also werde ich bei Schlamm oder Schnee lieber nur zuhause Trainieren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Januar 2009)

nix da zu hause bleiben


wir duschen zusammen kalt

das wasser ist so kalt, das Delgado nix zu sehen kriegt

und dann hauen wir uns die Bäuche voll. Wer die Tradition bricht ist ein ...SPALTER! (in MEmo das Leben des Brian)


----------



## Delgado (26. Januar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> nix da zu hause bleiben
> 
> 
> wir duschen zusammen kalt
> ...




Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft ...........


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> genau
> 
> und bald kommen die 7hiller mal mit nach windeck oder blutsvente?
> 
> tinchen bekommt ja nun auch schon bald ihre uniform



Vielleicht schaffen es ja auch die Tomburger mal. Also Al dann wollen wir mal Frieden schließen. War übrigens wirklich super wetter gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

das wäre doch mal lustitsch. wann starten denn die windecker eigentlich immer?


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. Januar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> und bald kommen die 7hiller mal mit nach windeck oder blutsvente?
> tinchen bekommt ja nun auch schon bald ihre uniform


 
Dann komme ich doch auch mal mit nach Windeck ! Sonst schaffe ich es ja nie mal mit Tinchen zusammen zu fahren .
LG Rebecca


----------



## Vizepräsident (27. Januar 2009)

Al Coholic schrieb:


> Ja ja immer alle mann feste drauf einschlagen.
> wer austeilt muss auch einstecken können. habe nur auf ANFÄNGERs witzchen reagiert. da muss man nicht direkt ausfallend werden und vulgär.
> na ja einer für alle und alle für einen. offenbar kennt ihr euch ja alle.  schaut auf meine postings und entscheidet selbst.
> 
> ich bin erst mal weg...



Sowas wie der gehört aus dem Forum geschmissen (macht nur die Stimmung mies).Totaler nonsense den er von sich gibt und dann noch rumpöbeln.

Und wer wen hinter sich gelassen hat ist doch sowieso egal, denn wie wir alle wissen: keiner ist so schnell am Berg wie der ...


gruß

Vize


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

es haben doch jetzt alle frieden geschlossen. giess doch kein öl ins feuer.


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Dann komme ich doch auch mal mit nach Windeck ! Sonst schaffe ich es ja nie mal mit Tinchen zusammen zu fahren .
> LG Rebecca



und deine uniform ist auch bald da


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Januar 2009)

Es scheint voll zu werden in den Windecker Wäldern... 
Ist aber auch eine schöne Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

wann ist denn da immer abfahrt? muss doch sehen wie es sich beruflich einrichten lässt. komme dann mal mit dem käfer und der stalberger rakete vorbei


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Januar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wann ist denn da immer abfahrt? muss doch sehen wie es sich beruflich einrichten lässt. komme dann mal mit dem käfer und der stalberger rakete vorbei



im Moment eher Stallberger Bowlingkugel


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

schnick-schnack!!

meine figut ist im moment auch nicht viel anders. frag mal tinchen!

am donnerstag machen wir erst mal wieder die wahnerheide unsicher und bald schlagen wir alle in windeck auf. dann kommt der wallonische gockel zum flämischen löwen


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Januar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> und bald schlagen wir alle in windeck auf



Achtung! Die 7Hiller infiltrieren den Windeck-Thread und überfallen dann das Windecker Ländchen


----------



## ultra2 (27. Januar 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Achtung! Die 7Hiller infiltrieren den Windeck-Thread und überfallen dann das Windecker Ländchen



Die haben schon ganz andere überstanden.

Uns zum Beispiel.

Schlimmer kanns kaum kommen....

...nun vielleicht die KFLer...


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Achtung! Die 7Hiller infiltrieren den Windeck-Thread und überfallen dann das Windecker Ländchen



bist doch selbst bald eine


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. Januar 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Es scheint voll zu werden in den Windecker Wäldern...
> Ist aber auch eine schöne Gegend


 


KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wann ist denn da immer abfahrt? muss doch sehen wie es sich beruflich einrichten lässt. komme dann mal mit dem käfer und der stalberger rakete vorbei


 
Ohh ja mit der Stallberber Bowlingkugel und der belgischen Praline  komme ich sehr gerne mal in die Windecker Wälder.


----------



## Delgado (27. Januar 2009)

Woher rührt eigentlich das inflationäre Interesse an Windeck und Umgebung?

Am spannenden Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen von Team III und ... Cup Team?


@Pierre, frag doch mal bei riki nach ob er Euren Teamnamen in Rheinland MTB Cup ändern kann, vorausgesetzt Ihr wollt so heißen


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

juhuuuuuuuu


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

eroberung neuer reviere und ausweitung des trailhorizontes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen es ja auch die Tomburger mal. .


Seid herzlich eingeladen.



KingCAZAL schrieb:


> das wäre doch mal lustitsch. wann starten denn die windecker eigentlich immer?


Donnerstags 17.30 Uhr, sonst nach Absprache hier im "Fred"



Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Es scheint voll zu werden in den Windecker Wäldern...
> Ist aber auch eine schöne Gegend


Stimmt !!



KingCAZAL schrieb:


> wann ist denn da immer abfahrt? muss doch sehen wie es sich beruflich einrichten lässt. komme dann mal mit dem käfer und der stalberger rakete vorbei


Fürs Wochenende schreib ich mal "Windeck Trails" aus !



ultra2 schrieb:


> Die haben schon ganz andere überstanden.
> 
> Uns zum Beispiel.


Mit euch doch immer gerne



Delgado schrieb:


> Woher rührt eigentlich das inflationäre Interesse an Windeck und Umgebung?
> 
> Am spannenden Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen von Team III und ... Cup Team?
> 
> ...


Wir sind unwiederstehlich, unsere Umgebung natürlich auch.



KingCAZAL schrieb:


> eroberung neuer reviere


 
Unmöglich zu übernehmen, dafür sind wir zustark.


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> .....Unmöglich zu übernehmen, dafür sind wir zustark.



wir infiltrieren erst unsere maulwürfe und übernehmen dann von der westfront


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Donnerstags 17.30 Uhr, sonst nach Absprache hier im "Fred"



shit. 17.30 uhr. wie soll ick dat denn machen? seid ihr alle bäcker und habt um 15.00 uhr frei?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2009)

Ganz im Gegenteil.
Handwerker, und ein Lehrer.
Geht bei mir auch nur knapp, ich komm meist direkt von der Arbeit.


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Januar 2009)

ich komme aus bergisch gladbach unnd der blutsvente der handwerker kommt auch nicht vor 18.00 uhr auf dem rad. können ja mal eine sonntagsrunde planen......


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> shit. 17.30 uhr. wie soll ick dat denn machen? seid ihr alle bäcker und habt um 15.00 uhr frei?



Wenn Bäcker erst um 15 Uhr frei hätten würden sie das auch nicht schaffen. Die müssen ja auch mal schlafen. Wir Bäcker haben zwischen 10 und 13 Uhr frei ääääääääääääätsch


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7810


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7810



Erster!


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Januar 2009)

Guck nochmal nach.
Änderung !!!
Sorry habe mich im Termin vertan, hab getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Januar 2009)

das klingt doch super


----------



## Handlampe (28. Januar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> am donnerstag machen wir erst mal wieder die wahnerheide unsicher und bald schlagen wir alle in windeck auf. dann kommt der wallonische gockel zum flämischen löwen



Wann fahrt ihr am Donnerstag? Will mit...


----------



## KingCAZAL (28. Januar 2009)

ich schätze mal so gegen 18.30 uhr. schreib mir 'ne PN oder per email, sonst killt uns der flämische löwe, weil wir uns hier infiltriert haben 

LG
KingCAZAL


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. Januar 2009)

Habt Ihr Rippis alle geheiratet?  
	


oder warum seid Ihr jetzt alle Mitglieder der Simpsons - ich bin völlig verwirrt. 
	


Aber vielleicht liegt das ja an meinem Mega Konsum Von Annabolika - achne, das heißt ja Antibiotika - will wieder auf mein RAD


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Januar 2009)




----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



Cooles Rad, da wird man ja ganz neidisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (29. Januar 2009)

Schick  Was wiegt denn das Raven


----------



## rippi3 (29. Januar 2009)

Habt Ihr Rippis alle geheiratet? 



oder warum seid Ihr jetzt alle Mitglieder der Simpsons - ich bin völlig verwirrt. 



Heiraten ??? Nee - wer nimmt mich denn jetzt noch, in meinem Alter 
Lisa Simpson passt doch zu mir: Blond, ist musikalisch, hat ein Schaf - ich auch, aber ein ganz großes, mit schwarzer Wolle, und sie hat einen IQ von 159 - naja, da muss man bei mir noch den von dem kleinen weißen Schaf dazu addieren 

@Pierre: Sehr schönes Rad
@ Fr. Dr. Rosa: Werd' bald wieder fit


----------



## emfau (29. Januar 2009)

Schafe sind sehr nützliche Tiere. Sie halten den Rasen kurz, lassen sich streicheln, kratzen und beißen nicht, ......
.....und wenn sie bockig sind, werden sie rasiert!


----------



## emfau (29. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal, Mädels, gibt das am Sonntag für uns eine Alternativtour?
Wir fit bist Du, Frau Dr.?

Gruß,
Susi


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Januar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Sagt mal, Mädels, gibt das am Sonntag für uns eine Alternativtour?
> Wir fit bist Du, Frau Dr.?
> 
> Gruß,
> Susi


 
Ich denke das wird am Sonntag wieder gehen, laut Arzt und Pierre zwar erst nächste Woche wieder, aber ist ok.

Am besten kommt Ihr zu mir und wir rollen locker an der Sieg, denn bei uns ist ja zwischenzeitlich Kuchen und Tee bzw. Kaffee Stop.


----------



## emfau (29. Januar 2009)

War gerade leicht irritiert: Dattenfeld hat doch gar keinen Bahnhof, was schreibt Pierre denn da?? 

So ein paar Berge hoch und runter würde ich schon gerne fahren, vielleicht nehmen uns die Männer ja ein kleines Stückchen mit.
Danach können wir ja für uns was rollen.
Ich sitz nämlich auch seit Montag zu Hause. So langsam reichts!


----------



## emfau (29. Januar 2009)

_*Eines unserer Turteltäubchen hat auch heute Geburtstag:*_




      Happy birthday, lieber Beach!!!    




wünschen Dir Susi und Luca


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> War gerade leicht irritiert: Dattenfeld hat doch gar keinen Bahnhof, was schreibt Pierre denn da??


 




*S* wie S-Bahnhaltestelle


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Januar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> _*Eines unserer Turteltäubchen hat auch heute Geburtstag:*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und Manni mit Ela


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2009)

Wir wünschen dir alles Gute
	


und
Viel Erfolg
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße Marcel und Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Januar 2009)

*An alle Bikerinnen und Anfängern*(nein Manfred, du nicht)

Zur Tour am Sonntag bieten wir eine Entschärfte Version mit an, gleicher Startort, gleiche Startzeit und auch hier gibts ein Stück Kuchen und was warmes zutrinken.

Einfach hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7810  mit anmelden


----------



## emfau (29. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *S* wie S-Bahnhaltestelle





Ach, _*DEN*_ meinst Du. 
Der Ort heißt doch irgendwie anders. 

Ääähmm, Wilberhofen???


----------



## rosadrnorden (29. Januar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Ach, _*DEN*_ meinst Du.
> Der Ort heißt doch irgendwie anders.
> 
> Ääähmm, Wilberhofen???


yep!!!!


----------



## Delgado (29. Januar 2009)

@Mäxchen, Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

Als wir uns kennenlernten warst Du 14 ...... aber Du hast Dich kaum verändert


----------



## rosadrnorden (30. Januar 2009)

hallo emfau,

hat es Dich jetzt erwischt oder mußt Du erst später arbeiten?

Hab ein neues Bild....


----------



## emfau (30. Januar 2009)

bin seit Montag zu Hause wegen Grippe. Geht jetzt aber schon besser.


----------



## Beach90 (31. Januar 2009)

Ist die Tour erst am Sonntag?
Ich war auf morgen eingestellt.


----------



## Solanum (31. Januar 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ist die Tour erst am Sonntag?
> Ich war auf morgen eingestellt.





und das beschäftigt Dich um 4:52

Solanum


----------



## Beach90 (31. Januar 2009)

Mhmm..was einem so nachts durch den Kopf geht.Aber mit 19 darf man ja auch mal lange wach sein. Hrhr.
Danke nochmal für die Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Januar 2009)

Hier eine kurze Info für meine Mädels:

Treffpunkt morgen früh um halb 11 bei mir - rollen dann mit den Jungs (Löwe, Wurzel Glätter zum Bahnhof und dann können wir uns ja überlegen, wo wir her fahren.

Freu mich  

 








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2009)

Heute hab ich trainiert, ganz harte Einheit!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. Januar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Heute hab ich trainiert, ganz harte Einheit!!


ich hoffe morgen bist du "motivierter"


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Januar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> ich hoffe morgen bist du "motivierter"


Na klar, war wegen meinem 50km Schlüssel suchen
Hab ihn auf der Arbeit in der Tür stecken lassen.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.


Postmann, Bonne, Wurzel
*könnt ihr noch Rad fahren???*

*@ All. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7810*


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Februar 2009)

....


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2009)

Zu neunt haben wir uns getroffen heute. Die TT`s blieben im Siegtal, der Rest fuhr Windeck-Trails.
Ein Fully Rahmen fiel auseinander und ein Nobby hatte keine Puste mehr.
Bilder gibts später.
Mein Tacho sagt: "72km 1350Hm"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die TT`s blieben im Siegtal, der Rest fuhr Windeck-Trails.




....die TT's waren im Ahrtal


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2009)

OK, TT ist euch, dann nennen wir unsere Frauenabteilung *T*u*t*a´s


----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zu neunt haben wir uns getroffen heute. Die TT`s blieben im Siegtal, der Rest fuhr Windeck-Trails.
> Ein Fully Rahmen fiel auseinander und ein Nobby hatte keine Puste mehr.
> Bilder gibts später.
> Mein Tacho sagt: "72km 1350Hm"



Ja, und ich hatte diesmal ... NIX!!!

 Schöne Tour mit "fettem" Abschluss heute


----------



## Handlampe (1. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK, TT ist euch, dann nennen wir unsere Frauenabteilung *T*u*t*a´s



Hört sich gut an


----------



## Solanum (1. Februar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an



genauso toll wie *T*e*T*os

Slanum


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK, TT ist euch, dann nennen wir unsere Frauenabteilung *T*u*t*a´s


 
Löwe hat ja alles wieder falsch verstanden - denn es heißt nicht TT sondern TTTT - (Turtel, Täubchen, Team, Tour)

Wollt ich nur mal am Rande erwähnt haben


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, und ich hatte diesmal ... NIX!!!
> 
> Schöne Tour mit "fettem" Abschluss heute


 
Ja, Schlachtfest in Stromberg war gut.





Hier ein paar Bilder.

















Der Rest ist in meinem FOTO ALBUM.


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. Februar 2009)

damit sich die männlichen Wesen nicht ausgeschlossen fühlen, dürft Ihr hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7842

auch mitfahren. 


LG
Rosa


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2009)

*Nigthride ???*


Donnerstag 18.30 Uhr ( damit Manfred mit kann)


 Treff und Strecke ???? Ideen ??

*Von mir aus einfach 2-3 mal Rund um Eitorf*.*Und ein Döner !!

*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Nigthride ???*
> 
> 
> Donnerstag 18.30 Uhr ( damit Manfred mit kann)
> ...



Flo ist krank und kommt nicht mit. Ich bin 18:30 hoffentlich da, aber bitte nicht zu lang  Döner ist OK, wenn ich danach nicht mehr aufs Rad muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (3. Februar 2009)

War eine schöne Tour am Sonntag. 
Ich Komme gerne wieder, der Römerweg war eine gute Idee. Da konnte ich nachher richtig Tinte auf dem Füller geben.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour am Sonntag.
> Ich Komme gerne wieder, der Römerweg war eine gute Idee. Da konnte ich nachher richtig Tinte auf dem Füller geben.
> 
> Gruß Wolle


Darfst gerne wieder kommen


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2009)

Tinte auf dem Füller?



Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Februar 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour am Sonntag.
> Ich Komme gerne wieder, der Römerweg war eine gute Idee. Da konnte ich nachher richtig Tinte auf dem Füller geben.
> 
> Gruß Wolle




Gegen Ende wurd's nochmal schnell

Froi mich schon auf Donnerstag, wer kommt alles?

@Pierre: 2-2,5 h, reicht das? Treffen in Herchen oder Schladern? 

Wir waren lange nicht mehr in AK und auch nicht in Waldbröl . Imhausen / Hursttrails wären auch schön, aber im Dunkeln


----------



## Beach90 (3. Februar 2009)

Also beim Döner bin ich auch mit dabei 
Einmal Komplett mit scharf


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tinte auf dem Füller?
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung!



Hi,
das heist das ich richtig Gas ( schnitt 31.2 km/h ) gegeben habe. Bis nach Troisdorf.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Delgado (4. Februar 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> das heist das ich richtig Gas ( schnitt 31.2 km/h ) gegeben habe. Bis nach Troisdorf.
> 
> Gruß Wolle


----------



## Blut Svente (4. Februar 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> das heist das ich richtig Gas ( schnitt 31.2 km/h ) gegeben habe. Bis nach Troisdorf.
> 
> Gruß Wolle


----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,
Für mein Aussage oben, finde ich, war das ganz gut. Mit Rückenwind und Berg runter und Wettkampf Puls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Tinte auf dem Füller?
> 
> 
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung!


 
*Ich habs gewußt, war ja klar.*



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Froi mich schon auf Donnerstag, wer kommt alles?
> 
> @Pierre: 2-2,5 h, reicht das? Treffen in Herchen oder Schladern?
> 
> Wir waren lange nicht mehr in AK und auch nicht in Waldbröl . Imhausen / Hursttrails wären auch schön, aber im Dunkeln


 
*Treffen in Herchen, 18.30 Uhr. Es geht richtung Eitorf, und dann "Rund um Eitorf" mit ein paar Höhenmeter.*



Beach90 schrieb:


> Also beim Döner bin ich auch mit dabei
> Einmal Komplett mit scharf


*Klar gibts Döner, die FAST FOOD zeiten sind vorbei.*
*(aber ohne Scharf)

*



asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> das heist das ich richtig Gas ( schnitt 31.2 km/h ) gegeben habe. Bis nach Troisdorf.
> 
> Gruß Wolle


*Du mußt aufpassen was du hier schreibst, wird meist (gewollt) anders verstanden.*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Februar 2009)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Für mein Aussage oben, finde ich, war das ganz gut. Mit Rückenwind und Berg runter und Wettkampf Puls.



Kann ich bestätigen. So schnell bin ich da nie 



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Treffen in Herchen, 18.30 Uhr. Es geht richtung Eitorf, und dann "Rund um Eitorf" mit ein paar Höhenmeter.*



Geht klar, werde da sein 

P.S. ich vermisse eine wetwalkers Unterziehmütze...liegt die noch in Dreisel?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Februar 2009)

Da AK ja raus ist aus dem Cup, wer hat Lust hierzu:

http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de

?

Camping direkt bei Start/Ziel, geile Trails, ein Badesee und jede Menge Sand


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Februar 2009)

Würde mich nach dem Sommerurlaub für die 45er Runde interessieren. Sonst wäre Ak mein Einstieg gewesen.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Da AK ja raus ist aus dem Cup, wer hat Lust hierzu:
> 
> http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de
> 
> ...


Camping, Pfalz, Marathon. Hört sich gut an!
Mal sehen, ist noch lang bis dahin.


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Ich habs gewußt, war ja klar.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Treffen in Herchen, 18.30 Uhr. Es geht richtung Eitorf, und dann "Rund um Eitorf" mit ein paar Höhenmeter.*




Wo denn in Herchen?
da gibt's doch gar kein Bahnhof 

Vielleicht an den Kanonen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wo denn in Herchen?
> da gibt's doch gar kein Bahnhof
> 
> Vielleicht an den Kanonen?


 
wieso sollte es in Herchen keinen Bahnhof geben???
Der Ort heißt sogar Herchen Bahnhof

Liebe Grüße
Rosa

hab mich nicht umgemeldet, deshalb mit Löwe


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2009)

Ab Schladern immer den Gleisen nach.Zwischen 10 vor hast du immer 40 Minuten Zeit (ausgenommen Güterzüge)
Findest du schon


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


>



Trefft Ihr Euch in Herchen oder in Herchen Bahnhof? 
Wenn in Herchen, wo da?


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2009)

Kaaarte

Hier so in etwa .... Herchen Bahnhof halt...und erzähl hier nicht du wärst nochnicht da gewesen. Tzzz


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Trefft Ihr Euch in Herchen oder in Herchen Bahnhof?
> Wenn in Herchen, wo da?




Bahnhof P+R wie üblich


----------



## Beach90 (5. Februar 2009)

Warum eigentlich 18.30 ? Muss es denn immer schon dunkel sein ,wenns losgeht?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2009)

Anfänger kann nicht früher. 

Ich muß jetzt los!!!!


----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2009)

18:35 Uhr 

Hab's nicht früher geschafft.

Bin dann schonmal die Strecke für Sa. abgefahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2009)

Schöner Nigthride heute, mit *Döner *und *KA*.
Und Wurzel, Beach und Anfänger
72km und 700 Hm (nur 3 Berge).

Hier was fürs Jahrbuch.
O-Ton Wurzel:

*


Man*, wer hat den die Eisschollen hier auf den Weg gelegt, *den Hau *.....!!!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2009)

Wir sind erst 18.40 los, Manfred hat ziemlich hinten auf dem Parkplatz geparkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir sind erst 18.40 los, Manfred hat ziemlich hinten auf dem Parkplatz geparkt.



Ich hatte nur zwei Dahtesel an dem Geländer gesehen sonst keinen.
Hatte gedacht Ihr seid pünktlich los.

Schade!


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2009)

*Wie Geil ist das den !!!*
http://www.cherrytreerecords.com/cherrytreehouse/

Ich kann auch anders!!


----------



## Vizepräsident (8. Februar 2009)

is Wahnsinn, ganz großes Tennis


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Februar 2009)

:d


----------



## Delgado (8. Februar 2009)

@Manni, Du hast Dir die 704 geangelt.
Viel Glück damit 

... hatte ich auch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni, Du hast Dir die 704 geangelt.
> Viel Glück damit
> 
> ... hatte ich auch



 Danke!

ob ich damit auch auf der 4 Position starten darf?


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2009)




----------



## ultra2 (9. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


>



Lass das nicht die Tazz sehen.


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (9. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazz


----------



## Solanum (9. Februar 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh die sind abba schööööööööööööööön


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, die hab' ich alle geschluckt ....


----------



## Beach90 (9. Februar 2009)

> Hey, wir sind hier nicht in Vietnam, hier gibt es Regeln und Gesetze


_Walter aus Big Lebwoski_


----------



## Solanum (9. Februar 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> _Walter aus Big Lebwoski_



ach Du................. bis ja nur neidisch, dass Du nich so süße Smileys hast


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2009)

*@Beach: *
Ein Jahr geht 100%, danach kommt es darauf an.
Kannst dich ja bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Februar 2009)

*@Anfänger oder Bonne*
Hast du die Tel. von HP, danke?


----------



## Tazz (9. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, die hab' ich alle geschluckt ....



Hab´s entdeckt 

*Was für ein Fest 

*​

....... aber von so vielen wird euch Schlecht  aber schön bunt die ganze Angelegenheit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hab´s entdeckt
> 
> *Was für ein Fest
> 
> ...



Apropos Party:

Michael, Alles Gute, Viel Glück Gesundheit und Erfolg ein weiteres Jahr!


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2009)

@Manni, ist das nicht morgen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Manni, ist das nicht morgen?



Heute Michael B., morgen Michael W. 

nur Michael H. geht leer aus diese Woche


----------



## Delgado (10. Februar 2009)

Wer soll da noch durchblicken bei den ganzen Michaels 

Also Michael, alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und feier schön


----------



## Beach90 (10. Februar 2009)

Alles Gute Bonne 

Hoffentlich wirst du mir dem Alter nur noch schneller


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2009)

Hab ja schon per SMS.
Doppelt halt besser.

Alles gute.


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Februar 2009)

....KOMME GERADE VOM tANZKURS 

Danke


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Februar 2009)

Dann fang ich heute mal an mit gratulieren alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Burzeltag lieber Postman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Dann fang ich heute mal an mit gratulieren alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Burzeltag lieber Postman



und ich schliess' mich da gleich mal an!

Und morgen beim N8ride gibts ein Cheesy für alle, gelle?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Februar 2009)

Schneightright am Donnerstag: wann und wo? WER?


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2009)

Ich klau mal Rosas Smileys und wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele Rennerfolge lieber Michael!


----------



## Beach90 (11. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2009)

Alles gute zum 

.
Wünsche dir mehr Freizeit und sonst alles was du dir wünschst.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Schneightright am Donnerstag: wann und wo? WER?


Bei dem Wetter.
Eher nicht, nur das Pflichtprogramm.
Es sei den es wird noch Sonnig


----------



## Beach90 (11. Februar 2009)

Nen sonnigen Nightride hatten wir ja auch noch nicht


----------



## Postmann (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Lieben Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche, sehe sie leider erst heute, da ich gestern frei hatte und mal einen Tag nur mit der Familie verbracht.

In den letzten Woche habe ich auch leider fast nicht auf dem Rad gesessen oder mich hier blicken lassen, aber bei mir auf der Arbeit geht es gerade drunter und drüber. Ich hofffe, dass es ab Mitte März besser wird und ich wieder mehr Zeit habe. Aber ich versuche noch so viele WP Punkte wie möglich zu holen!!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> Aber ich versuche noch so viele WP Punkte wie möglich zu holen!!
> 
> Gruß
> Micha


 
WP ist nicht alles.
Obwohl, der Marcel entäuscht mich maßlos.

Ich für mich muß noch einige (Einige viele) GA km fahren, habe heute als Saisonziel die *Rocky Mountain Marathon Serie* als Aufgabe zugeteilt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> WP ist nicht alles.
> Obwohl, der Marcel entäuscht mich maßlos.
> 
> Ich für mich muß noch einige (Einige viele) GA km fahren, habe heute als Saisonziel die *Rocky Mountain Marathon Serie* als Aufgabe zugeteilt bekommen.



Du am Gardasee??? Nicht dein Ernst, oder!

Das Preisgeld ist online!

Kleiner Gag 
http://www.german-a-cup.de/foto/bonnes-neuer-teamchef


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, Premiere, und gleich die "Dicke Runde". Überall anders war ich ja auch schon!
Dieses Jahr läuft nichts mit CC, ist auch gut so.


----------



## schooter (14. Februar 2009)

@  pierre   war  schön  gestern  abend biste  den  noch   gut  nach hause  gekommen ??   

viel  glück  für  sontag


----------



## rosadrnorden (14. Februar 2009)

...


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2009)

Na klar.


----------



## schooter (14. Februar 2009)

ja  dan  bin  ich  ja  erleichtert !!  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Februar 2009)

*@2danger*: Was heißt das den ???

"Meine letzte Wintertraingsrunde und für lange Zeit mein letzter Eintrag- heul"


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs, macht mal ein paar Punkte

Ihr seit von der Startseite verschwunden und wir haben keine Lust nach euch zu suchen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. Februar 2009)

Wo wir sind ist oben!

Los Pierre schreib mal was ...XXXmeister.

Ja die Rennsaison beginnt, da werden die Einheiten kürzer und Ruhetage kommen auch hinzu. 

Viel Erfolg allen WPlern


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wo wir sind ist oben!
> 
> Los Pierre schreib mal was ...XXXmeister.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beach90 (17. Februar 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch  
Gabs auch ne Küche als Sachpreis?


----------



## ultra2 (17. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Aber sehe ich das richtig auf dem Bild, das der jeweils Zweit- und Viertplatzierte eher aus meiner Altersklasse waren?


----------



## Postmann (17. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Aber sehe ich das richtig auf dem Bild, das der jeweils Zweit- und Viertplatzierte eher aus meiner Altersklasse waren?


 
Das waren die Sponsoren. Die beiden dort oben auf dem Treppchen waren die beiden einzigen Starter 

Ne, sorry! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH Pierre!!!!


----------



## rosadrnorden (17. Februar 2009)

@ fittschy

hatte Dir doch mal nen Link versprochen:

http://www.skiclub-nizza.de/triathlon/cupflyer09.pdf

http://www.sg-moersbach.de/

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal bei dem ein oder anderen Triathlon

LG
Rosa


----------



## fittschy (17. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> @ fittschy
> 
> hatte Dir doch mal nen Link versprochen:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Links
da ich aus Hennef komme möchte ich dir natürlich unseren ans Herz legen
www.*hennef*-*triathlon*.de

LG Bernd


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Februar 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> . Die beiden dort oben auf dem Treppchen waren die beiden einzigen Starter
> 
> Ne, sorry! HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH Pierre!!!!


 
Für den Titel den ich da bekommen habe kamen in der tat nur 5-6 Fahrer in Frage.
Bezirks Meister Koblenz/Westerwald
Foto vom Pokal in meinem Album.
Das Rennen ansich ging total an mir vorbei.
Ich habe nachher nur auf einige Startnummern geachtet und bin so das nötigste gefahren. *Ging vieleicht auch nur ein paar % mehr.*

Egal, war das erste Rennen von ca. 30 dieses Jahr. Und immerhin ein "Sieg"**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (17. Februar 2009)

Ja Pierre auch von mir ein fettes *Herzlichen Glückwunsch* fürs oben aufs Treppechen 



Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Vizepräsident (18. Februar 2009)

Meinen Glückwunsch!

Am Freitag gehts nach Malle zum Trainingmuss ja für die Europameisterschaften fit sein. 

gruß

Vize

Pierre wird wie jedes Jahr am Berg der schnellste sein, man darf gespannt sein.Das wird die Saison werden!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Februar 2009)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Am Freitag gehts nach Malle zum Trainingmuss ja für die Europameisterschaften fit sein.



Schönes Training auf Malle wünsch' ich! 



Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Pierre wird wie jedes Jahr am Berg der schnellste sein, man darf gespannt sein.Das wird die Saison werden!!!



Schnell zum Höhepunkt ist nicht immer das Beste


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Februar 2009)

Schnell zum Höhepunkt ist nicht immer das Beste[/QUOTE]

....Du hast es erfasst!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Februar 2009)

@Anfänger
:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/171702


----------



## rippi3 (19. Februar 2009)

.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Februar 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Anfänger
> 
> :http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/171702





Danke Dir, aber hab' schon 'ne andere Lösung für Flo!


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Februar 2009)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, werde ich noch aktivster Fahrer der Gruppe

leider bleiben wir aber auch nicht in den Topten

also feiert krank, schreibt nicht mehr in den Foren sondern fliegt in den Bike-Urlaub nach "wo es schön warm ist" und macht Punkte!!!!

Erst drei Monate einen auf dicke Beine machen und jetzt klein beigeben? Oder seit ihr (Anfänger64 und FlämischerLöwe) krank???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Oder seit ihr (Anfänger64 und FlämischerLöwe) krank???



Leider

Und viel Arbeit. Den Rest der Zeit verbringe ich im Keller (das Streusalz )

Aber am WE gehts wieder auf die Strasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (20. Februar 2009)

ich bin im Sauerland


Schlittfahren essen Sauna schwimmen wenig Punkte


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ich bin im Sauerland
> 
> 
> Schlittfahren essen Sauna schwimmen wenig Punkte




Denk an die Unfallgefahr! 


fahr lieber Rad


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Oder seit ihr (Anfänger64 und FlämischerLöwe) krank???


 

Stress auf der Arbeit


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2009)

*@Anfänger.* Bist du Wasserdicht


Alles fürs Team

*Ich will hier weg. Urlaubsreif.*
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1077122/Urlaubsreif_haha_lustig


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Anfänger.* Bist du Wasserdicht
> 
> 
> Alles fürs Team
> ...



Du fragst allen Ernstes ob ich ganz dicht bin?

schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch was anderes Ich meinte Wasserdicht
Ich bin von 10 bis 11.30 Zweimal Weichgespült worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das ist doch was anderes Ich meinte Wasserdicht
> Ich bin von 10 bis 11.30 Zweimal Weichgespült worden




Meiner ist länger: 3x weich gespült (9:30 - 11:30 - 15:30)

Aber Spass machts trotzdem 

glaub ich


----------



## emfau (23. Februar 2009)

@Deerk, Bonne, Vize, Löwe, Wurzel: denkt ihr an Samstag? Dann ist der 28. 


Ist Vize wieder zurück von Malle? 



Wenn möglich, Frauen mitbringen!



LG Susi


----------



## Vizepräsident (25. Februar 2009)

Servus!

Mit Malle war doch nur en joke. Ne ich war in Frankreich, aber leider kein biken sondern Bergsteigen und Höhlen anschaun.

Samstag werd ich leider keine Zeit haben

Wünsch euch viel Spaß.

vg


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Februar 2009)

*@ Bonne:* Danke, werde morgen noch lackieren.*888888888 *oder*888888888*

*@ Deerk: *Danke, paßt.**


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Bonne:* Danke, werde morgen noch lackieren.*888888888 *oder*888888888*
> 
> *@ Deerk: *Danke, paßt.**



Heisst das Flo kann auf Samstag hoffen?


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Deerk, Bonne, Vize, Löwe, Wurzel: denkt ihr an Samstag? Dann ist der 28.
> 
> 
> Ist Vize wieder zurück von Malle?
> ...



Sorry, ich bin mit Anna auf dem Eltern-Kinder-Kommunionsvorbereitungswochenende in Elkhausen ...


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Februar 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Heisst das Flo kann auf Samstag hoffen?


 

*ANTWORT VON* *F. Löwe* 
Samstag auf jedenfall, 
vieleicht auch schon Freitag, werde die Gabel auf der Arbeit umbauen (*natürlich in der Pause*), bring sie dann auf dem "Arbeitsheimweg" bei euch dann vorbei.



Änderung: Sch.. umloggen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *ANTWORT VON* *F. Löwe*
> Samstag auf jedenfall,
> vieleicht auch schon Freitag, werde die Gabel auf der Arbeit umbauen (*natürlich in der Pause*), bring sie dann auf dem "Arbeitsheimweg" bei euch dann vorbei.
> 
> ...



Supi! Und ist auch nicht schlimm wenn Du das umloggen dafür nicht machst


----------



## joscho (26. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Änderung: Sch.. umloggen



Man nehme sich eine portable Version des Firefox (z.B. hier), packt sie an beliebiger Stelle aus (USB-Stick?), installiere wenigstens "AdBlock Plus" und melde sich mit seinem Zweitaccount dort an 

ciao...
joerg

P.S.: Wenn der "normale" Firefox nebenher läuft, dann über "MultipleFirefoxLoader" starten.

P.P.S.: Wenn man Foxmarks vertraut, dann kann man darüber sehr bequem alle Versionen miteinander synchronisieren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Deerk, Bonne, Vize, Löwe, Wurzel: denkt ihr an Samstag? Dann ist der 28.
> 
> 
> Ist Vize wieder zurück von Malle?
> ...



Hallo,
kann euch wohl doch am Samstag zu labern, denn in Haus Marienberge ist wohl kein Zimmer mehr frei ....  So der Stand der Dinge heute Donnerstag 14:55 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Wenn möglich, Frauen mitbringen!


Für mich?


----------



## emfau (26. Februar 2009)

Für mich?


*Alle für Dich: *

Modell Babsi


....Tina....,





Natascha und Isabell,


... und Cora am Schluss!



Von so vielen schönen Frauen kriegt "Mann" aber Ausfallerscheinungen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Februar 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Von so vielen schönen Frauen kriegt "Mann" aber Ausfallerscheinungen.




DIE nehme ich gerne in Kauf


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Februar 2009)

Babsi oder Natascha hätte ich gerne


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Babsi oder Isabell hätte ich gerne



Tina finde ich schnuckelig!


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Februar 2009)

Das könnte euch so passen.
Das geht nur, wenn ihr das als alternative Sportarten im WP werten könnt.

Aber wer von uns kann diese Sportart 40 Minuten durchhalten? Damit wenigstens 2 WP-Punkte rausspringen ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Februar 2009)

Zwischen beiden mache ich Dehnübungen dann bekomme ich vielleicht 40 min hin.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Februar 2009)

Meine neue *Teure, Hightech* Gabel.

Ist nun offiziell mein Straßen-Arbeits-Autobahn "HART"teil


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Meine neue *Teure, Hightech* Gabel.
> 
> Ist nun offiziell mein Straßen-Arbeits-Autobahn "HART"teil




Milkabraun oder soll das rot sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Februar 2009)

Rost-Rot-Braun mit zwei Lagen Klarlack. 
Sieht doch gut aus ?


----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Rost-Rot-Braun mit zwei Lagen Klarlack.
> Sieht doch gut aus ?



Nö, sieht es nicht.


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn Ihr immer so schnell mit den Frauen fertig seid wie hier gibt das aber keine Punkte 

Wir haben Euch eh bald ein


----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr immer so schnell mit den Frauen fertig seid ...



Es ist halt das stetige Bedürfniss Erster zu sein.



Delgado schrieb:


> ...Wir haben Euch eh bald ein



Wobei mediterane Punkte eher abgezogen werden sollten.


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wobei mediterane Punkte eher abgezogen werden sollten.



... oder Ihr kommt mit


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir haben Euch eh bald ein


 
Ich glaub das können wir TeamIII auch bald sagen.
Ich wage mal diese Prognose (in Cannondale Rot)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich glaub das können wir TeamIII auch bald sagen.



Ist nicht schlimm, ist ein Casting-Team. Und Malle-Punkte ziehen wir einfach ab.


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ist nicht schlimm, ist ein Casting-Team. Und Malle-Punkte ziehen wir einfach ab.



Er meint _sein_ ähhhhhhh ..... Team


----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Er meint _sein_ ähhhhhhh ..... Team



Komm...hör auf...nicht wirklich...


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Komm...hör auf...nicht wirklich...



Ok. .... ok.


----------



## Postmann (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, ist jemand morgen unerwegs? Ich wollte gegen mittag mal wieder auf's Rad.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Delgado (27. Februar 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ist jemand morgen unerwegs? Ich wollte gegen mittag mal wieder auf's Rad.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Ja, ich fahre von Reichshof via Waldbröl, Ruppichteroth ... nach Rösrath.
Weiß noch nicht genau wann. Aber auf jeden Fall nach dem Frühstück.

Wir könnten uns in Ruppichteroth am Kreisverkehr treffen?


----------



## Postmann (27. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ja, ich fahre von Reichshof via Waldbröl, Ruppichteroth ... nach Rösrath.
> Weiß noch nicht genau wann. Aber auf jeden Fall nach dem Frühstück.
> 
> Wir könnten uns in Ruppichteroth am Kreisverkehr treffen?


 
Hi Micha, ich war erst letzte Woche mit dem Rad in Rösrath, bin im Karnevalszug mitgegangen. Da wollte ich nicht wieder hin. Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in Windeck unterwegs.


----------



## rosadrnorden (27. Februar 2009)

Marcel und ich (Löwe) fahren morgen Straße.
2-3 Runden.
Siegtal-Leuscheid-Irsertal-Siegtal-Leuscheid-..........!
Zeit ca.12.00 Uhr ab Dreisel also 12.25 ab Herchen Realschule


----------



## Postmann (27. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Marcel und ich (Löwe) fahren morgen Straße.
> 2-3 Runden.
> Siegtal-Leuscheid-Irsertal-Siegtal-Leuscheid-..........!
> Zeit ca.12.00 Uhr ab Dreisel also 12.25 ab Herchen Realschule


 
Das klingt doch gut. Dann mach ich mich auf den Weg Euch entgegen. Wenn Du sagst Strasse, heißt das von Herchen die Hauptstrasse nach Leuscheid hoch? dann komm ich da runter.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Februar 2009)

Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. Februar 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Marcel und ich (Löwe) fahren morgen Straße.
> 2-3 Runden.
> Siegtal-Leuscheid-Irsertal-Siegtal-Leuscheid-..........!
> Zeit ca.12.00 Uhr ab Dreisel also 12.25 ab Herchen Realschule



Viel Spass!


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. März 2009)

Nach dem guten Frühstück


heute morgen fahr ich gleich noch in die Trails


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. März 2009)

Samstag: 
*Westerwaldsteig*
*Geplant hab ich zwischen Weyerbusch und Horhausen.*
Das sind zwei Etappen, hin und zurück ca. 56km und 1100 Höhenmeter, einige neue Trails.
Da es ein Steig ist denke ich ist es nichts für Anfänger(außer Manfred)
Die Tage gibts mehr Infos


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. März 2009)

Samstag: 
*Westerwaldsteig*
*Geplant hab ich zwischen Weyerbusch und Horhausen.*
Das sind zwei Etappen, hin und zurück ca. 56km und 1100 Höhenmeter, einige neue Trails.
Da es ein Steig ist denke ich ist es nichts für Anfänger(außer Manfred
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Die Tage gibts mehr Infos


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. März 2009)

*Ich hab ein Trikot gesehen, das zu meiner Starrgabel paßt*.


----------



## Delgado (2. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Ich hab ein Trikot gesehen, das zu meiner Starrgabel paßt*.




Chic 
Krieg ich eins?


----------



## Beach90 (2. März 2009)

Uiii... so ein Trikot will ich auch unbedingt haben. Geht das auch im Tausch zum Vorjahrstrikot?  

Wenns mir am Samstag besser geht, bin ich dabei


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. März 2009)

Hallo Pierre


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. März 2009)

@Bitsch: wenn du so ein Trikot willst musst du erst an mir Vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (4. März 2009)

*

Hilfe !!!!!

*
*Jetzt hat er sein eigenes Inter-Netz*
Macht die Kiste aus


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. März 2009)




----------



## ultra2 (4. März 2009)

Letztes Jahr fließendes Wasser, anfang des Jahres Strom und jetzt das.

Willkommen in der großen Welt.


----------



## Vizepräsident (4. März 2009)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen
Und an mir musst du auch vorbeispätestens in Pracht


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. März 2009)

*@ Wurzel.*


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. März 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig, Marcel hatte gar kein Internet? Dann kann er ja nun die ganzen Winterpokalpunkte nachtragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (5. März 2009)

Schade , dass mein Winterspeck schon fast weg ist , sonst würdet ihr schon als Platzgründen nicht an mir vorbeikommen 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Internetz... Weihnachten gibts auch DSL ?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. März 2009)

@Löwe: Samstag kann ich nicht mitkommen, meine neue Freundin (Angina) fährt auch nicht gern Fahrrad


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. März 2009)

Die Angina ist auch keine liebe.
*Pause Pflicht.*
*Leider.*
Es gibt demnächst noch viele schöne Sonnentage um Rad zufahren.

Im moment ist eh :kotz:


----------



## Solanum (5. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> meine neue Freundin (Angina) fährt auch nicht gern Fahrrad



den Spruch muss ich mir merken

Slanum


----------



## Tazz (5. März 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> den Spruch muss ich mir merken
> 
> Slanum



Aber seine neue ist nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Aber seine neue ist nicht zu empfehlen



Tausche ich gerne gegen ein Rippi


----------



## Tazz (5. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Tausche ich gerne gegen ein Rippi



Du immer mit *DEINEN** Rippis *


Aber die sind ja wenigstens zu empfehlen ......

Na dann mach doch


----------



## emfau (6. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Löwe: Samstag kann ich nicht mitkommen, meine neue Freundin (Angina) fährt auch nicht gern Fahrrad




Jetzt hats Dich auch noch erwischt! 



Diesen Winter bleibt wohl keiner verschont. Und ich dachte schon, ich könnte Dich am Sonntag in Adenau anfeuern....


----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. März 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> Jetzt hats Dich auch noch erwischt!
> 
> 
> 
> Diesen Winter bleibt wohl keiner verschont. Und ich dachte schon, ich könnte Dich am Sonntag in Adenau anfeuern....



Du meinst "anschieben"..?


----------



## fittschy (6. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Löwe: Samstag kann ich nicht mitkommen, meine neue Freundin (Angina) fährt auch nicht gern Fahrrad


 
@ Manfred - Gute Besserung aus Hennef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (6. März 2009)

@ RACERS der 2te Lauf in Adenau ist abgesagt!!!


----------



## Beach90 (6. März 2009)

@ Sventje: Warst du am Dienstag bei uns im Ländchen unterwegs? Einer von euch 7 Hillern ist mir entgegengekommen.


----------



## Blut Svente (6. März 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> @ Sventje: Warst du am Dienstag bei uns im Ländchen unterwegs? Einer von euch 7 Hillern ist mir entgegengekommen.



ich dachte das wäre wurzel gewesen der mir entgegen gekommen ist


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. März 2009)

Bei dem Wetter ist es auch Besser in Adenau nicht zu starten!!! da rutscht man die Berge mit Dreck wieder runter


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. März 2009)

@Pierre: wie sieht es aus WW-steig? Wetter spielt mit


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2009)

Ca. 13.00 Uhr ab Dreisel


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2009)

Trails satt, klasse Strecke.
Ideale Marathon Trainings Runde
82km 1500 Hm


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. März 2009)

ich bin Platt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. März 2009)

Hier die Bilder vom WW-Steig:




steile Heike ist nichts dagegen ca.25-30% steigung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WwBiker58 (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

wo ist denn dieser Abschnitt / Trail auf dem Bild ?

Danke!


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2009)

Döttesfeld, kurz vorm Hölderstein.
Auf dem Bild kann man nicht sehen wie steil es dort ist, laut Angabe vom WW Steig Routenplan ca.25-30%, wir sind zufuß kaum hochgekommen. Hinterm Hölderstein Ausichtspunkt kommt eine Felsstufen Abstieg (Baumstämme als Stufen)ca.100Hm runter.

Der ganze Bereich von Weyerbusch bis Horhausen ist Klasseviele Trails.
Morgen fahre ich auch WW Steig aber diesmal in die Andere Richtung


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2009)

@ Wurzel:
http://www.mtb-windeck.de/index.html


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. März 2009)

Müsste man mal gucken fahren    mit Morgen weiß ich noch nicht werde dir morgen früh bescheid sagen


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> werde dir morgen früh bescheid sagen


 

*


Aufstehen !!!!!!*

*


Was ist jetzt ????*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. März 2009)

Bei dem Wetter??? werde fahren wenn es von oben Trocken ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2009)

Heute morgen war es trocken !!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. März 2009)

sonst fahren wir 2std Rolle bei dir im Wohnzimmer


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2009)

http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/suchort.mv?search=51570

Ich fahre gleich trotzdem


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. März 2009)

Ich glaube Manfreds beste Freundin (Angina) geht gerade fremd


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manfreds beste Freundin (Angina) geht gerade fremd



Ich vermisse sie nicht, wollte eh' gerade mit ihr Schluss machen


----------



## Tinchen12 (9. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manfreds beste Freundin (Angina) geht gerade fremd



Nix als Ärger mit den Weibern 

Wünsche euch eine gute Besserung!!!

Wenn ihr alle wieder fit seid muss ich euch noch einmal besuchen kommen...


----------



## Solanum (9. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manfreds beste Freundin (Angina) geht gerade fremd



ich glaub die is lesbisch

Slanum


----------



## Anfaenger64 (9. März 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ich glaub die is lesbisch
> 
> Slanum



Wir sollten ihr Fahhrad fahren schmackhafter machen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. März 2009)

wird nicht einfach


----------



## Beach90 (9. März 2009)

---Video--

...vielleicht auch mal ne Interessante Idee für den Rheinland Cup ... leerstehende Häuser gibts hier ja auch zu hauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich glaube Manfreds beste Freundin (Angina) geht gerade fremd


 

Ihr solltet mal wie ich *Täglich* einen Salat essen !!

Nur Fastfood geht garnicht.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. März 2009)

*Döner *ist kein Fastfood


----------



## ultra2 (9. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...Nur Fastfood geht garnicht.



Wir sind mahnende Beispiele, daß dies sehr wohl geht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2009)

Die nicht mehrfach pro Woche hiervon leben
	


http://www.bergraceofftheroad.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=46

Rozendal ist diesmal im September.


----------



## Tinchen12 (9. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die nicht mehrfach pro Woche hiervon leben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich esse regelmäßig Salat, aber lesen kann ich das nicht wirklich 

Verstehe aber soviel um zu erfahren, dass Rozendal, wo auch immer das sein mag, mit dem Termin vom Gallahan kollidiert...


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. März 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ich esse regelmäßig Salat, aber lesen kann ich das nicht wirklich
> 
> Verstehe aber soviel um zu erfahren, dass Rozendal, wo auch immer das sein mag, mit dem Termin vom Gallahan kollidiert...


 
Rozendal ist bei Arnheim, war sonst immer Ende März-Anfang April,
klasse Vorbereitungs-Rennen.
Sand, Trails, Sand, ca.50km 800Hm, 
immer Stramme Kette
Keine Duschen,meist Sch..Wetter,Deutsche bei Startaufstellung immer hinten (bei 400 Startern) Trotzdem sind wir schon paarmal da gestartet


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. März 2009)

@Anfänger:

Ich habe heute eine neue Abfahrt gefunden, von Hohn an einem Haus im Wald (Leye) vorbei.
Erst unter Stromleitungen her, danach einige Serpentinen und zum Schluß eine Bach durchfahrt. Unten ist man dann in Merten nähe Bhf.
Ist kein Trail aber trotzdem nett


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. März 2009)

Büchel vertritt evtl. Adenau


----------



## Tazz (12. März 2009)

Was macht denn der Herr Anfänger 



Wieder Gesund und munter ?​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. März 2009)

Der hat vor lauter Training keine zeit zu schreiben


----------



## Tazz (12. März 2009)

Ups  sach bloss ihr habt besseres Wetter als wir .......


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. März 2009)

Klar 30 grad Zimmertemperatur und dabei heißen Tee um wieder gesund zu werden


----------



## Tazz (12. März 2009)

Ach so 

​
na dann noch mal allen Grippegeplagten gute Besserung


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. März 2009)

Bald bin sogar ich an Manni Vorbei ....


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Rozendal ist bei Arnheim, war sonst immer Ende März-Anfang April,
> klasse Vorbereitungs-Rennen.
> Sand, Trails, Sand, ca.50km 800Hm,
> immer Stramme Kette
> Keine Duschen,meist Sch..Wetter,Deutsche bei Startaufstellung immer hinten (bei 400 Startern) Trotzdem sind wir schon paarmal da gestartet




das ist 10-20 km östlich von Rozendaal 

Wageningen 29 maart Wageningse Berg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Herr Anfänger
> 
> 
> 
> Wieder Gesund und munter ?​



Danke der Nachfrage...am Samstag versuche ich mal wieder aufs Rad zu steigen...ansonsten habe ich noch viel im Keller zu tun, nachdem mein Hinterrad von der Reparatur zurück ist.


----------



## Postmann (13. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ca. 13.00 Uhr ab Dreisel



Hi,

benötige ich dafür eine spezielle Karte oder ist die Beschilderung sio gut, dass ich es auch finde? Ich wollte eventuell am Sonntag oder nächste Woche Freitag (da hab ich frei) mal von Weyerbusch bis vielleicht Horhausen fahren.

Wenn ich die Karte im Internet richtig deute, kann ich kurz vor Weyerbusch bei der Abzweigung nach Werkhausen in den Wald, oder?

Gruß + Danke
Micha


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. März 2009)

@Postmann: Es geht hinter dem Hotel Sonnenhof links in einen Trail ab da ist schon alles ausgeschildert und du kannst dich bis Horhausen nicht ferfahren sind super Wege und man kann "fast" alles fahren wenn du möchtest und ich bis dahin wieder fitt bin komme ich mit


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. März 2009)

*Bonne* ist am Eisernen Anfänger vorbei


----------



## ultra2 (13. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> *Bonne* ist am Eisernen Anfänger vorbei



Na auch von unserer Seite "Herzlichen Glückwunsch"

Ich wußte gar nicht das ihr noch aktiv im WP seid.


----------



## Tazz (14. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Danke der Nachfrage...am Samstag versuche ich mal wieder aufs Rad zu steigen...ansonsten habe ich noch viel im Keller zu tun, nachdem mein Hinterrad von der Reparatur zurück ist.



Das muß ich verpaßt haben das Dein Rad in Reparatur war 

Hoffe es hat Dich heute auf dem Rad gehalten ..... mach schön langsam 

Grüße und so


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das muß ich verpaßt haben das Dein Rad in Reparatur war
> 
> Hoffe es hat Dich heute auf dem Rad gehalten ..... mach schön langsam
> 
> Grüße und so




5 min. heute Leider sind die Nebenhöhlen noch zu 

Mein Goldener Pfeil hatte die hintere Nabe durch gebrochen. Ersatz musste extra für mich angefertigt werden, das hat gedauert  Aber heute ists fertig geworden und sieht genial aus! Bald kanns wieder losgehen - obwohl zum fahren ists zu schade


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> obwohl zum fahren ists zu schade


 


Nur zu Wettkämpfen


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. März 2009)

Hu Wurzelglätter,

fährst du auch morgen selbst?

Oder guckst du zu?

Gruß


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. März 2009)

Nein ich Fahre leider nicht  (bin Krank) wünsche dir und Pierre aber viel Glück gruß Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. März 2009)

Hoffe die alte Narbe hatte schon ein paar Tage hinter sich 
und die neue sollte doch nun schön laufen  ...... nur zum gucken ist es doch zu teuer 

Manni und Marcel ich wünsche euch ne gute Besserung  kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine 

.................. und die Nasentropfen nicht vergessen  wegen der Nebenhöhlen 


den anderen beiden wünsche ich ne gute fahrt  ....... ne den Sieg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. März 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hoffe die alte Narbe hatte schon ein paar Tage hinter sich
> und die neue sollte doch nun schön laufen  ...... nur zum gucken ist es doch zu teuer
> 
> Manni und Marcel ich wünsche euch ne gute Besserung  kommt schnell wieder auf die Beine
> ...




Danke für die lieben Wünsche! 

P.S. wer braucht noch einen Dämpfer?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110361673238


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. März 2009)

Bin zurück.
Gesamt zufrieden, trotz Schnupfen im Mittelfeld.
3. der Rheinland Meisterschaft.

Und hier gibts wieder Klasse Fotos
*Danke Meik*
*www.meik64.de*

*







*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. März 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Postmann (16. März 2009)

War es nicht ein wenig kalt in kurzer Hose???

Ich war übrigens gestern auf dem WW Steig unterwegs. Ist echt eine geile Strecke!! Doch von Weyerbusch bis Flammersfeld habe ich fast 2 Stunden gebraucht (14km!) denn es war extremm matschig und ich kam an den Wiesen Anstiegen kaum vorwärts, aber super Strecke!

Gruß
Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> War es nicht ein wenig kalt in kurzer Hose???
> 
> Ich war übrigens gestern auf dem WW Steig unterwegs. Ist echt eine geile Strecke!! Doch von Weyerbusch bis Flammersfeld habe ich fast 2 Stunden gebraucht (14km!) denn es war extremm matschig und ich kam an den Wiesen Anstiegen kaum vorwärts, aber super Strecke!
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich für 14km 2 Std. fahren würde, müßte ich auch lang tragen.
Soviel Wiese ist doch da nicht hochzu.

Die Etappe zwischen Flammersfeld und Horhausen ist klasse,Trails,Stufen,Uphills satt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> Doch von Weyerbusch bis Flammersfeld habe ich fast 2 Stunden gebraucht (14km!) gruß Micha
> 
> zum Glück war ich Krank
> werde morgen wieder ein paar Meter rollen


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Postmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch von Weyerbusch bis Flammersfeld habe ich fast 2 Stunden gebraucht (14km!) gruß Micha
> ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

A.........
Bin Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2009)

OK, gibt auch wieder Kuchen und Cola beim Lidl.

Geht Sonntag doch garnicht

Suchen wir was anderes, gefahren wird aber früh. So ca. 10 Uhr !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

Nistertal Suppe Essen vieleicht kommt Anfänger ja auch mit


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Nistertal Suppe Essen vieleicht kommt Anfänger ja auch mit



Zu der süssen Kellnerin?  

Au ja!


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Nistertal Suppe Essen vieleicht kommt Anfänger ja auch mit


 
Was anderes als Lidl !!!
Der Steig bleibt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

zu der Ganz süßen Kellnerin


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

oder zum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (16. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, wer will kann mitfahren. Hin und zurück + Anfahrt nach Weyerbusch.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

zurück auch WW-steig ????


----------



## Beach90 (16. März 2009)

Wann denn? Samstag? Sonntag?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. März 2009)

Sonntag


----------



## Beach90 (16. März 2009)

@ Wurzel: schon ne Antwort auf die PN überlegt?


----------



## Postmann (17. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Soviel Wiese ist doch da nicht hochzu.


Also ich hatte jede Menge Wiesen bzw. Schlammanstiege. besonders die ersten 3-4km ab Weyerbusch.

Ich hab Freitag frei und werde es Freitag noch einmal bis Horhausen fahren (versuchen!!). Denn am WE ist Kindergeburtstag!

Micha


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. März 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> @ Wurzel: schon ne Antwort auf die PN überlegt?


 
Schon geantwortet


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. März 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> Also ich hatte jede Menge Wiesen die ersten 3-4km ab Weyerbusch.
> 
> 
> Micha


 
3-4km das ist echt viel ..... !!    

Ne Quatsch, bei Forstmehren gehts einen Tiefen Wiesenweg hoch, aber in Richtung Flammersfeld ist nach Weyerbusch eher alles runter zu.
Viel Spaß Freitag, Wetter scheint ja dann in Ordnung zusein.


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. März 2009)

@


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. März 2009)

*@Postmann.*
Fährst du morgen??
Wer ist Sonntag dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (20. März 2009)

Ich...wenn Wetter denn passt


----------



## Beach90 (20. März 2009)

Darf ich auch hiermit kommen?





Mein neues Projekt


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2009)

nein. 
Wetter soll ja gut sein.
Freue mich.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ca. 13.00 Uhr ab Dreisel


 *Morgen 10.00 Uhr ab Dreisel* Bushaltestelle


----------



## Postmann (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann es nur empfehlen, habe mir auch noch am Donnerstag frei genommen und bin den WW Steig von Weyerbusch nach Horhausen gefahren, einfach geil!! 

Gestern war ich dann auf den Trails im Windecker Ländchen unterwegs. Das Wetter im Moment ist super! 

Vile Spaß morgen!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2009)

Komm doch nochmal mit !!

Bist du hin und zurück den Steig gefahren(so fahre ich morgen), 
oder nur hin und Straße zurück(so bin ich mit Marcel gefahren)??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. März 2009)

Also mir ist da zuviel Wiese!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Also mir ist da zuviel Wiese!!!


 Nicht nur Wiese:
Auch zuviel Wurzeln, Berge, Downhills, Trails, Bäume, ......für dich.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. März 2009)

Genau Deswegen habe ich mich gerade bei den Turtel-Täubchen für die Tour angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. März 2009)

Ich glaub du bist raus.
Demnächst fährst du garnicht mehr. Gehst wieder Regelmäßig zur Feuerwehr und guckst Sonntags Formel 1 und trinkst dabei Dosenbier.

Wir fahren dann unsere Rennen, Puls Oberkante Unterlippe und gehen in gemischte Duschen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Formel 1 und trinkst dabei Dosenbier.


 und das Rauchen fange ich auch wieder an


----------



## Bonnekessel (22. März 2009)

Was ist mit Thomas K. Da ist noch eine Rechnung aus dem Sommer 2007 offen. Das war in Pracht als ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Was ist mit Thomas K. Da ist noch eine Rechnung aus dem Sommer 2007 offen. Das war in Pracht als ...


 
Hast recht das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## Postmann (22. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Komm doch nochmal mit !!
> 
> Bist du hin und zurück den Steig gefahren(so fahre ich morgen),
> oder nur hin und Straße zurück(so bin ich mit Marcel gefahren)??


 
Heute feiert meine Tochter ihren 6. Geburtstag, deswegen geht es nicht, ausserdem ist es gerade nicht so schön vom Wetter! 

Ich bin zurück auch den ww steig, da ich mich nicht auskenne.

Aber ich muß sagen ab Flammersfeld habe ich 10 mal überlegt mich abholen zu lassen. Ich war total am Ende!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2009)

Klasse Marathon Vorbereitung !!!!
Schade das Max seine Kette zerrissen hat, mußte ich halt alleine weiter.
Hin und zurück 95km und 1900Hm, zurück habe ich aber den Hölderstein umfahren, hatte keine Lust die Stufen hochzu klettern.

Anfang April fahre ich nochmal (02.04.-19.04 Urlaub)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. März 2009)

Klasse Tour heute...bin mal gespannt was noch so hinter Flammersfeld alles kommt.
Aber die Frittenbude dort ist absolute Spitze 

Pierre..Glückwunsch zum 1000sten Punkt


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2009)

@Bonne.
Für dich fällt das Rennen in NL ja flach, oder ??

Max wenn es vom Wetter und Gesundheit paßt können wir zwei fahren, vieleicht auch der Wurzel.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. März 2009)

Fahr lieber mit Max ich bin ja eh RAUS


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. März 2009)

*@Wurzel:*


Mach jetzt hier keine Szene, du Zicke.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. März 2009)




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. März 2009)

Ein Team Kollege von FOCUS will auch nach NL, er kommt aus Köln. Somit sind wir zu Dritt.


----------



## Stronglight (25. März 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Was denn für'n Rennen wann in NL? Will auch mit...

Hier schneit es wieder wie blöd und kann mein neues Bike gar nicht einfahren...  
Letzes WE hatte ich auch meinen ersten Wettkampf: mein erster Cross-Duathlon!! Als keine Ahnung als wievielter nach dem ersten Laufturn in die Wechselzone eingebogen(irgendwo im Mittelfeld)-war mir übel-, aber als erster mit dem MTB angekommen aber letzten Endes hat es dann *""*nur*""* für'n 2. gereicht -cool, dass war sicher nicht mein letzter..hehe...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. März 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> Was denn für'n Rennen wann in NL? Will auch mit...
> 
> Hier schneit es wieder wie blöd und kann mein neues Bike gar nicht einfahren...
> Letzes WE hatte ich auch meinen ersten Wettkampf: mein erster Cross-Duathlon!! Als keine Ahnung als wievielter nach dem ersten Laufturn in die Wechselzone eingebogen(irgendwo im Mittelfeld)-war mir übel-, aber als erster mit dem MTB angekommen aber letzten Endes hat es dann *""*nur*""* für'n 2. gereicht -cool, dass war sicher nicht mein letzter..hehe...




http://www.bergraceofftheroad.nl 

Viel Erfolg an Alle!


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. März 2009)

und bitte schön Flyer auslegen ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2009)

Ich werde nicht fahren.
Keine Lust bei diesem Sauwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2009)

Das nächste was ich fahre ist das !!!
http://www.sport.be/cyclingtour/rondevanvlaanderen/2009/eng/parcours/mtb100.html


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. März 2009)

der virus lähmt mich doch enorm ...kann keine wp mehr machen ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2009)

Mußt du ja auch nicht, Gesundheit ist wichtiger.
Ich war heute beim Zahnarzt
	

, daher fahre ich auch nicht
	

.
Hinzu kommt das klasse Wetter.


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2009)

Ja das Wetter  macht mir auch zu schaffen...echt wiederlich -GRRRR-


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mußt du ja auch nicht, Gesundheit ist wichtiger.
> Ich war heute beim Zahnarzt
> 
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt, nix Endspurt?

Dann euch allen mal gute Besserung und Glückwunsch zum 

2ten Platz im regionalen Ranking


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das nächste was ich fahre ist das !!!
> http://www.sport.be/cyclingtour/rondevanvlaanderen/2009/eng/parcours/mtb100.html


 
Bekomme den Freitag Leider keinen Urlaub
Müssten entweder Samstag fahren oder ich kann Leider nicht mit


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2009)

Start 07.00 Uhr, 
Anmelden dauert min.1 Std und wir brauchen ca.3,5 Std. dorthin.

Also Freitags Anreise.

Eventuell gibts aber noch eine Ausweich Veranstaltung.
Hessen Cup in Naumburg


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Eventuell gibts aber noch eine Ausweich Veranstaltung.
> Hessen Cup in Naumburg


 
Wie wäre es damit??? oder wir fahren Freitag gegen 17uhr wäre dann halt was spät mit dem Zelt aufbau


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit??? oder wir fahren Freitag gegen 17uhr wäre dann halt was spät mit dem Zelt aufbau


 

Dann ist die Anmeldung dicht.
Es werden wieder 17000 Fahrer erwartet da kann man nicht einfach so mal kurz vorbei kommen.

Wir haben schon alles Vorbereitet ( Ann Carolin, Zeltplatz, usw) 
Wir fahren Freitag Mittag und kommen Samstagabend Heim.
Das Elite Rennen guck ich dann im TV.

Vieleicht schaffst du es nächstes mal. 

Naumburg ist für eine Stunde Radfahren zuweit, aber die Serie ist interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. März 2009)

Dann viel Spaß!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2009)

*Danke:*




Das muß man mal gesehen haben !!!


Was ist denn an diesem Wochenende, noch ein zwei Lange GA einheiten ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. März 2009)

Morgen auf jeden Fall  Sonntag kann ich nur ( wenn Überhaupt (Freundin) ) ein bis zwei Stunden!
Was fahren wir morgen schon eine idee


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2009)

Siegtal bis nach Siegburg und zurück.  
(wenns trocken ist vieleicht noch ein paar meter weiter) 
ca. 26 ger Schnitt also schön GA

Start 11.00 Uhr ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. März 2009)

Ja ok Treffen 11uhr bei mir!!! auf dem Rückweg gibt es einen Fetten D....!!!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2009)

*Max Manfred*, keine lust mitzufahren ????

Locker Straße durchs Siegtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2009)

*12.00 Uhr* Wetter soll etwas besser werden !!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. März 2009)

OK! jetzt kommt Quali Formel 1  spannend    bis 12uhr


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> OK! jetzt kommt Quali Formel 1 spannend bis 12uhr


 
Hab ich heute morgen schon gesehen.
Soll ich verraten wer gewonnen hat.


----------



## Beach90 (28. März 2009)

Regen...brrr
Werde heute intensiv Grundlage Trainieren...aber fürs Abi


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. März 2009)

Schöne Einheit heute  Wetter war insgesamt gut nur 2-3 Regenphasen aber der Fettige D.... war nicht drin der Flame ist jetzt Salat esser


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2009)

Ja, hat echt was gebracht dich an mich anzubinden und dich dann bei einem Schnitt von 28Km/h (teils über 2-3 km 40ger) 100km durchs Siegtal zuziehen.
Wir hatten gute Windverhältnisse

Morgen brauch ich Hm, bist du dabei??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Morgen brauch ich Hm, bist du dabei??


 Muss ich erst fragen ob ich Darf
Nein quatsch muss noch mit Miriam abklären wann die Veranstaltung stattfindet
werde dir gleich bescheid sagen


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Regen...brrr
> Werde heute intensiv Grundlage Trainieren...aber fürs Abi




Für Grundlagen ein wenig spät 
Jetzt ist die Zeit für Wettkampfspezifische Ausdauer


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Für Grundlagen ein wenig spät


 
GA Einheit schreut man immer wieder ins Training ein, EB und SB Einheit saugen am GA Depot.
Aber du müßtest ja genug haben 
Wie oft bist du um die Insel gefegt.


Außerdem könnte ich doch nicht anders fahren, ich war doch nicht alleine


----------



## Delgado (28. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> GA Einheit schreut man immer wieder ins Training ein, EB und SB Einheit saugen am GA Depot.
> Aber du müßtest ja genug haben
> Wie oft bist du um die Insel gefegt.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte doch dat Mäxchen für seine Abi-Vorbereitungen.

Insel war geil 85h nur GA1 und KB. Das dürfte reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2009)

Ups, ja sehe ich auch gerade.

Ist aber wirklich so.

*Deine 85 Stunden sollten in der Tat reichen für die Saison*





Habt ihr das schon gesehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7807

Hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen???
Mit dem Zug hin.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. März 2009)

Kaum ist der WP vorbei wird dass Wetter auch wieder besser
(nur die Trails in Windeck sind noch alle nass und matschig)


----------



## Stronglight (30. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7807
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen???
> Mit dem Zug hin.



Was'n das?? Den Link gibt's nicht..

Sach mal Pierre was'n das für'ne Bekloppte bei Maximize Germany? Man, da ess ich lieber Bananen bevor ich da noch was bestellen würde...sowas arrogantes und dämliches? 

Da bleib ich lieber meinem PowerBar treu - und die neuen Riegel sind einfach nur geil...


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. März 2009)

@Strong. Du hast Post.

@Wurzel. 
Ich nehme nur noch KoolStop Beläge, Versand dauert zulang, Daniela braucht noch diese Woche Beläge.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Strong. Du hast Post.
> 
> @Wurzel.
> Ich nehme nur noch KoolStop Beläge, Versand dauert zulang, Daniela braucht noch diese Woche Beläge.




Welche Bremsen?


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Welche Bremsen?


 
Daniela fährt ne Hayes nine


----------



## Anfaenger64 (31. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Daniela fährt ne Hayes nine


Schade, habe ich keine Beläge für


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Wurzel.
> Ich nehme nur noch KoolStop Beläge, Versand dauert zulang, Daniela braucht noch diese Woche Beläge.


 sind ja auch die Besten


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2009)

:kotz:Ich glaub ich fang gleich an *Nachzutragen,* 
wie Joscho schon sagte : 
Irgendwo hab ich bestimmt noch was.






The one and only !!!
*Regional Ranking!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> :kotz:Ich glaub ich fang gleich an *Nachzutragen,*
> wie Joscho schon sagte :
> Irgendwo hab ich bestimmt noch was.
> 
> ...



Nee nee nee , es wird nix mehr Nachgetragen ............



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> The one and only !!!
> *Regional Ranking!!!*





*Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

​


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> :kotz:Ich glaub ich fang gleich an *Nachzutragen,*


 
Hey ich habe auch noch 250 Punkte von den Letzten 2 Wochen nachzutragen warte damit aber bis kurz vor 24uhr damit die Überaschung größer ist


----------



## Tazz (31. März 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Hey ich habe auch noch 250 Punkte von den Letzten 2 Wochen nachzutragen warte damit aber bis kurz vor 24uhr damit die Überaschung größer ist








*Hey Freundchen .......... *



​
Grüße und so


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2009)

Morgen bekomme ich mein 2009er Bike.
Und Team Presentation im *FOCUS* Werk.

*Ach ja. *


Ab heute hab ich Urlaub !!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2009)

@ Bonne:
Bei dir alles OK ??
Ich muß dir noch meine Nr. vom Poison Cup vorbei bringen.
Vieleicht morgen Abend.


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2009)

Bin zurück vom Team Meeting in Cloppenburg.
Durchs Werk hätte ich gerne einen Einkaufswagen gehabt(oder 2oder3..)

Meine Fotos sind nicht ganz so, später mal bessere oder auf der Focus Seite.

Hier mein Rad Weltweit nur 7 Stück:






*Das Team:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. April 2009)

Na dann auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr mit dem Neuen Hobel


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom Team Meeting in Cloppenburg.
> Durchs Werk hätte ich gerne einen Einkaufswagen gehabt(oder 2oder3..)
> 
> Meine Fotos sind nicht ganz so, später mal bessere oder auf der Focus Seite.
> ...




Cool, ist Markus bei Euch im Team?


BTW: Schickes Ladybike


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Cool, ist Markus bei Euch im Team?


 
Ja


----------



## Delgado (2. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja



Hol  ma Luft! Ich komm ja kaum zu Wort ...... 
Manche Leute verfolgen einen ein ganzes Bikerleben lang 
Markus ist auch einer von denen ..... und Onkel Sonntag ..... werden glaub ich 19 Jahre **


----------



## Anfaenger64 (2. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom Team Meeting in Cloppenburg.
> Durchs Werk hätte ich gerne einen Einkaufswagen gehabt(oder 2oder3..)
> 
> Meine Fotos sind nicht ganz so, später mal bessere oder auf der Focus Seite.
> ...



Fein! (das Radl)

Meinst Du nicht dass die weissen Hörnchen unpassend sind? Ich würde ja gegen einen Satz Schwarze tauschen (z.B. mit mir)


----------



## Stronglight (2. April 2009)

Sieht doch nett aus was sind denn das für Helme und Laufräder? Du meinst mit der Zusammenstellung nur 7 Stück Dann gibt's von meinem nur 1 
Hatte mir auch erst überlegt den schwarz-roten Rahmen zu montieren, aber erstens haben den weißen sicher nicht so viele, und zweitens sprang mir das weiß eher in's Auge...

Wo ich schonmal beim fragen bin, kann mir vielleicht mal jemand verraten, weshalb die Züge und Leitungen bei den meisten MTBs unter dem Oberrohr verlaufen und nicht drüber?? Is doch völliger Käse beim tragen hab mir bei meinem daher jetzt zu Sicherheit Schutzfolie drunter geklebt...


----------



## Stronglight (2. April 2009)

Bin irgendwie zu blöd zum Fotos reinsetzten...
Aber das is unser neues


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. April 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Fein! (das Radl)
> 
> Meinst Du nicht dass die weissen Hörnchen unpassend sind? Ich würde ja gegen einen Satz Schwarze tauschen (z.B. mit mir)


 
Da kommst Du etwas zu spät mit, denn die sind schon an meinem Bike


----------



## rosadrnorden (3. April 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Fein! (das Radl)
> 
> Meinst Du nicht dass die weissen Hörnchen unpassend sind? Ich würde ja gegen einen Satz Schwarze tauschen (z.B. mit mir)


 

Die Weißen Hörner sind schon weg ( Daniela) ich fahre ohne.

*@Marc:* Laufräder Easton XC one, schlicht aber leicht, ich habe aber noch Fulcrum zero.
Probiere ich sonntag mal aus, habe jetzt keine Zeit weil ich gleich nach Flandern fahre.

Brillen und Helm sind dieses Jahr Rudy Projekt


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. April 2009)

*So ist es richtig* 



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Fein! (das Radl)
> 
> Meinst Du nicht dass die weissen Hörnchen unpassend sind? Ich würde ja gegen einen Satz Schwarze tauschen (z.B. mit mir)


 

Die Weißen Hörner sind schon weg ( Daniela) ich fahre ohne.

*@Marc:* Laufräder Easton XC one, schlicht aber leicht, ich habe aber noch Fulcrum zero.
Probiere ich sonntag mal aus, habe jetzt keine Zeit weil ich gleich nach Flandern fahre.

Brillen und Helm sind dieses Jahr Rudy Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (3. April 2009)

Ah, _Rudy Projekt_, dachte ich mir - Helme find ich nur ein wenig seltsam...klar, Fulcrum sehen besser aus, ich setze dieses Jahr auch mal mehr auf Optik und fahre die SLR, aber vielleicht komme ich ja auch prima mit klar, auch wenn es nicht die steifsten sein sollen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2009)

Da bin ich wieder. Aus dem Schönen (hügeligen) Flandern
Zurück von der "Ronde van Flandern"

145 km, 1600 Hm, 16 Hellingen, einige Pflasterabschnitte.






Klasse war es, hart war es, schnell war es!
Nach einigen km bildete sich eine Gruppe mit 2 Engländern, 2 Italienern, eine Hand voll Belgier sowie einige NL, und ich, Deutscher auf dem *MTB.* 
Von meinen Mitfahren erst nur fragende Blicke "Mit die MTB ? ".


So bin ich die Strecke in einer Fahrzeit von 4.38 Std gefahrendavon bin ich min. 1/3 im Wind gefahren.





Und hier noch ein Bild von der 
*Muur van Geraardsbergen*


----------



## Beach90 (5. April 2009)

Huiii...schöne Bilder, sieht nach einem coolen Erlebnis aus. Ich hoffe nur, dass da nicht zuviel, Pommers special im Spiel war 
145 km in der Zeit sind mal echt eine Hausnummer


----------



## Stronglight (5. April 2009)

War das jetz'n Rennen (sowas wie Rund um Köln), oder eher wie 'ne RTF? Mit MTB ist das natürlich auch nicht schlecht, auf die Idee würde ich auch nicht wirklich kommen   Ich habe heute gerade mal die halbe Distanz hinter mir im Renntempo und als dritter völlig dehydriert angekommen...wäre fast umgefallen... jedes mal das gleiche, immer vergesse ich das trinken.... -na weiß ich wenigstens was ich als nächtes trainiere...


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Huiii...schöne Bilder, sieht nach einem coolen Erlebnis aus. Ich hoffe nur, dass da nicht zuviel, Pommers special im Spiel war
> 145 km in der Zeit sind mal echt eine Hausnummer


 
Pommes hab ich total vergessen, dafür gabs aber 2 Belgische Bratwürste mit Zwiebeln



Stronglight schrieb:


> War das jetz'n Rennen (sowas wie Rund um Köln), oder eher wie 'ne RTF? Mit MTB ist das natürlich auch nicht schlecht, auf die Idee würde ich auch nicht wirklich kommen Ich habe heute gerade mal die halbe Distanz hinter mir im Renntempo und als dritter völlig dehydriert angekommen...wäre fast umgefallen... jedes mal das gleiche, immer vergesse ich das trinken.... -na weiß ich wenigstens was ich als nächtes trainiere...


 
RTF in Belgien heißt *Rennen!!* hier wird dann gefahren wie A Klasse Rennen !!! 
Ich hatte einen 31,3 im Schnitt !!!

Und wer sagt Flandern sei Flach, der hat keine Ahnung, ich hatte 1600 Hm auf dem Tacho!!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (6. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Pommes hab ich total vergessen, dafür gabs aber 2 Belgische Bratwürste mit Zwiebeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Pierre!
Hört sich nach idealem Training für Bundesliga Münsingen und Worldcup in Houffalize an. Wie sieht´s denn aus: sehe ich Dich bei einem dieser Rennen in Aktion?
Grüße!
Peter


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2009)

Ich muß dich Entäuschen, Münsingen ist zuweit für alleine zufahren, da werde ich beim Eifel Mosel Cup fahren.
Hoffalize währe ich sehr gerne gefahren, hier muß ich aber von FOCUS aus zum Gardasee.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. April 2009)

Er lebt noch habe gerade im Training Frank Rahl getroffen mit seinem Straßen (RennradMTB) soll den flämischen Löwen Grüßen


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> soll den flämischen Löwen Grüßen


Angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. April 2009)

und Trainingswoche??? morgen Mtb???


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. April 2009)

Ich fahre morgen nach Bad Marienberg !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (7. April 2009)

Durch das Schöne Nistertal??? ich werde mir jetzt einen D.... Hohlen   ( da ich ja 2 Kilo weniger als du habe darf ich das noch)


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2009)

K-Freitag WW Steig Runde ??
Interesse ? Dann melden

Ich fahr dann auch mit meinem neuen Fo*c*us *!!*

Gleich stelle ich vieleicht noch ein Bild vom Rad hierher.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> K-Freitag WW Steig Runde ??
> Interesse ? Dann melden
> 
> Ich fahr dann auch mit meinem neuen Fo*c*us *!!*
> ...


 habe ich auch schon überlegt wenn Normales Tempo gefahren wird bin ich dabei


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wenn Normales Tempo gefahren wird bin ich dabei


 
???? Was ist normales Tempo.

Wie immer, nach jeden Berg warte ich auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ???? Was ist normales Tempo.
> 
> Wie immer, nach jeden Berg warte ich auf dich.


 und im flachen darf ich bei dir im Windschatten oder was


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> und im flachen darf ich bei dir im Windschatten oder was


 
ich sag doch wie immer


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. April 2009)




----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. April 2009)

macht direckt mehr her mit den Laufrädern


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. April 2009)

@Wurzel:


Glückwunsch zum Sieg


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Wurzel:
> 
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Sieg


 Danke


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. April 2009)

*@All.*

Wer morgen mit will soll ca 10.30 in Dreisel an der Bushaltestelle stehen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. April 2009)

Ich wünsche dann mal allen "MTB in Windeck" lesern frohes und schönes Osterfest.
	



Samstag ist Osterlauf in Ruppichterroth, dort gibts lecker Kuchen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Samstag ist Osterlauf in Ruppichterroth, dort gibts lecker Kuchen


den werden wir uns schmecken lassen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern und viele bunte Eier an alle!

















Jetzt gehts erstmal in Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (10. April 2009)

Auch von mir frohe Ostern und erfolgreiches Eiersuchen.
Ostermontag werde ich vermutlich ins Training einsteigen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. April 2009)

Wünsche allen natürlich auch Frohe Ostern
@Pierre war eine sehr schöne Tour heute können wir gerne öfter fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2009)

Heute hatten wir eine klasse Verpflegungs Station beim Radeln
3 Stück Bienenstich und 2 Kaffee ist doch Leistungssteigernd, oder ?


Morgen Windeck Trails. 
Start sodas man danach Paris Roubaix im TV gucken kann
Interesse ???


----------



## Tazz (11. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Morgen Windeck Trails.
> Start sodas man danach Paris Roubaix im TV gucken kann
> Interesse ???



Nee Du, lass mal 
Schöne Ostertage wünsche ich euch 



..........und dem Anfänger einen netten Urlaub


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Heute hatten wir eine klasse Verpflegungs Station beim Radeln
> 3 Stück Bienenstich und 2 Kaffee ist doch Leistungssteigernd, oder ?


 Hinzu kommt noch ein Würstchen, ein Bienenstich, und vier (halbe)  Käse Brötchen, dannach Tempotraining um alles zu verbrennen...... nur das Nucki Nuss hat gefehlt


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2009)

Für Montag:
Reichshof Wehnrath ist von uns aus 30 km, Start des Rennens ist 10.45.
Somit würde ich sagen ca. 08.00 Uhr Abfahrt, zurück fahren wir nochwas um die Wiehltalsperre.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. April 2009)

OK


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee Du, lass mal
> Schöne Ostertage wünsche ich euch
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! kann nur schön werden, mit sooo vielen  Rippis


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. April 2009)

@ Anfänger: Schönen Urlaub




Hier zwei Filme von Houffalize!!
http://www.nissan.fr/home/modules/nsa/index.html?ln=/fr_FR#event/houffalize-08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. April 2009)

@Anfänger auch von mir einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. April 2009)

So jetzt habe ich bis Montag FREI
@Bonne: wie sieht es aus mit Samstag??? wäre Prima wenn es klappen würde


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. April 2009)

Und ich hab jetzt bis Samstag Rekom.
Trainingslager beendet, 760km 9950 Hm in 9 MTB Einheiten.

Morgen können wir was Technik Training fahren.


----------



## ultra2 (15. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Trainingslager beendet, 760km 9950 Hm in 9 MTB Einheiten.



Respekt, andere brauchen für die gleiche Leistung den gesamten WP.

Wo sie gerade sagen: "Großes Treffen...." Gibbet was neues?


----------



## Delgado (15. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Respekt, andere brauchen für die gleiche Leistung den gesamten WP.
> 
> Wo sie gerade sagen: "Großes Treffen...." Gibbet was neues?




Sonntag soll gutes Wetter sein


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. April 2009)

Sonntag ist dann jetzt aber zu kurzfristig.
Lass mich mal die Tage was Basteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Sonntag soll gutes Wetter sein



Aber erst Sonntagnachmittag. Sollen ja alle potentiellen Mitfahrer ausreichend Zeit haben, sich eben diese frei zu schaufeln.


----------



## Delgado (15. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Sonntag ist dann jetzt aber zu kurzfristig.
> Lass mich mal die Tage was Basteln



Kurzfristig?

Strecken kennst Du!
LMB bedienen kannst Du!
Ankunftszeiten der Regio-Bahn gibt im Internet!

Also los!


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2009)

*So einfach ist das nicht.*
Erst muß ich auf der Gemeinde einen Antrag stellen, dazu Forst und Waldbesitzer bestechen usw.

Ne, im ernst.
Samstag fahre ich beim EMC, Sonntag ist mein letzter Urlaubstag, also Familientag!
Und dann gehts weiter;
25.04 SKS Marathon, 02.05. WC Houffalize, 09.05. MA und Bundesliga Saalhausen, ...................usw.

Aber ich werde was finden, wahrscheinlich der 26.04.


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich bis Montag FREI
> @Bonne: wie sieht es aus mit Samstag??? wäre Prima wenn es klappen würde




Sorry, mein Auto ist voll (Bernward mit Rad, Pierre und ich)
Oder Pierre fährt? Da saßen wir schon mit 4 Rädern und 5 Erwachsenen drin (Arnheim 2008)
Kannst aber bei Jerome Janzen (gleiche Vorwahl wie ichdann 240551) mitfahren. Den habe ich gerade gefragt.
Gruß Bonne


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2009)

Unser Auto ist nicht frei am Samstag, 
Marcel kann ja mit dem Jerome fahren, die Starten ja auch um 15.00 Uhr. Passt doch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2009)

Öffnen und dann mit der Maus die 4 Brüder anklicken. http://www.dieludolfs-derfilm.de/ludolfs.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2009)

Wurzel
	

????


Morgen Rekom "Rund um Dreisel".


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wurzel
> 
> ????
> 
> ...


 weiß noch nicht genau wann ich morgen auf mein Rad komme
habe noch einige sachen zu erledigen


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. April 2009)

dann sehen wir uns am Samstag...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. April 2009)

ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

Wettkampf Wetter


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

*NEIN*


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

@Wurzel:
*Ich brauche meinen Kassettenabzieher!!*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @Wurzel:
> *Ich brauche meinen Kassettenabzieher!!*


 Kann ich dir gleich vorbeibringen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

OK, ich will für morgen die Fulcrum mit Tune, Latex,Ron-Ralph und XTR tunen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK, ich will für morgen die Fulcrum mit Tune, Latex,Ron-Ralph und XTR tunen


 gute idee


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

Morgen vorne und hinten NOBBY NIC


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Morgen vorne und hinten NOBBY NIC



habe ich auch schon aufgezogen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph in 2.25 mit 2,00 Bar 

@ Bonne: die Strecke ist ja anders als letztes Jahr, teilweise andersrum.

@Wurzel: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Prologo-Gel-Satteldecke-Coice-C-Cover.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

da kann man sich aber mal so ne kappe hohlen oder rot sieht doch gut aus


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

Ja, werde ich machen. Für den Sattel lohnt es sichund dann werde ich auch Rot nehmen.

Und morgen habe ich eine Klingel am Rad, damit ich dich beim Überrunden von der Bahn bimmeln kann
Ich freu mich schon auf morgen!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

Ja mach das habe die politour da sieht aus wie neu ist von Brunox werde sie dir die Tage mal zeigen


----------



## Tinchen12 (17. April 2009)

Ihr macht mich noch ganz verrückt. Ich habe nun sogar meine Laufräder noch getauscht...

Nun gehe ich besser schlafen bevor ich hier noch weiter mitlese 

Bis morgen...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich noch ganz verrückt. Ich habe nun sogar meine Laufräder noch getauscht...
> 
> Nun gehe ich besser schlafen bevor ich hier noch weiter mitlese
> 
> Bis morgen...


 so ist dass kurz vorm Rennen schlaf gut bis Morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

Ach, ist doch alles halb so wild, wichtig ist Schuhe und Helm.
Und dann fährt man ein paar Runden durch den Wald, der eine schnell der andere schneller.
Und zum Schluß treffen wir uns alle bei *MC D.*

*@Bonne.* Es gibt eine Aktuelle Startliste, und es wird Sonne versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Bonne.* Es gibt eine Aktuelle Startliste, und es wird Sonne versprochen.


 Also doch FURIOUS FRED oder was


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2009)

Conti Premolar


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. April 2009)

Oh mann habe die ganze Nacht Wach im Bett gelegen da geht beim Rennen gleich sowiso nicht´s

aber dafür hat Vettel die Pole

bis später beim Start


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Oh mann habe die ganze Nacht Wach im Bett gelegen



Dann läuft's am besten


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. April 2009)

Wollen wir es hoffen


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. April 2009)

Nicht schlecht.

*@Wurzel: *Ist doch nur ein "Trainingsrennen"


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. April 2009)

Schlamm, Schlamm, Regen.
War doch nett heute, oder?

Ich habe meine Klamotten erstmal im Garten mit dem Gartenschlauch abgespritz bevor ich sie in die Waschmaschine gepackt habe.

*@Tinchen: *Glückwunsch
	

*@Bonne:* Dir auch
	


Für mich wars auch OK, 7. Sen Lizenz, war eine Gute vorbereitung für kommende Woche.
Vieleicht finde ich noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. April 2009)

Bin very Platt nach der zweiten Runde war das Schalten nur noch begrenzt möglich und wenn man erst mal oben war gab es eine gratis Schlittenfahrt bis ins Taal

Sorry Pierre aber ich muss es einfach schreiben: Er hat vergessen seine Startnummer zu montieren erst als er mitten im Rennen war kam es raus aber am Berg..........


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Bin very Platt nach der zweiten Runde war das Schalten nur noch begrenzt möglich und wenn man erst mal oben war gab es eine gratis Schlittenfahrt bis ins Taal
> 
> Sorry Pierre aber ich muss es einfach schreiben: Er hat vergessen seine Startnummer zu montieren erst als er mitten im Rennen war kam es raus aber am Berg..........


*Danke.*
Nach 10 Jahren Biken darf mir das mal passieren, zum Glück kennt mich jeder beim EMC.

Deswegen war ich auch 10 min schneller als du, weniger Wind-Widerstand.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Deswegen war ich auch 10 min schneller als du, weniger Wind-Widerstand.


 Und weil ich die Nacht.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2009)

Fotos von gestern auf 
http://www.mtb-fotos.de/Galerie/EMC_Bekond_2009-82?p=3


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. April 2009)

@allen einen Riesen-Respekt fürs Durchbeissen! Tolle Leistung 

Während ihr euch durch den Schlamm gekämpft habt, war ich im Keller basteln. Hier ein Bild wie sauber eure Rädchen heute sein müssen:


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. April 2009)

So nachdem ich mein Rad jetzt zum dritten mal sauber gemacht habe werde ich jetzt eine schöne Rekom einheit fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @allen einen Riesen-Respekt fürs Durchbeissen! Tolle Leistung
> 
> Während ihr euch durch den Schlamm gekämpft habt, war ich im Keller basteln. Hier ein Bild wie sauber eure Rädchen heute sein müssen:


 
So sauber wird meins nicht mehr.
*Ist ja auch Schwarz* 

Rekom mache ich jetzt auch, im Garten. Salat und Radieschen setzten.
Heute abend drehe ich noch eine Runde MTB


----------



## emfau (19. April 2009)

..... versaut aber glücklich!

Meinen Respekt an alle Teilnehmer von Bekond


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. April 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> ..... versaut aber glücklich!
> 
> Meinen Respekt an alle Teilnehmer von Bekond


 
So versaut sehen die doch gar nicht aus, habe schon schlimmere Fotos von gestern gesehen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (19. April 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @allen einen Riesen-Respekt fürs Durchbeissen! Tolle Leistung
> 
> Während ihr euch durch den Schlamm gekämpft habt, war ich im Keller basteln. Hier ein Bild wie sauber eure Rädchen heute sein müssen:


 
Merk dir genau, wie sauber es jetzt ist, denn so wird es niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeee wieder sein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. April 2009)

http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?p=4027#more-4027


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?p=4027#more-4027



Pascal T. da bleibt mir die Spucke weg ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2009)

....aber auf sauberen Sport lassen die Fotos ja eh nicht deuten. Spaß bei Seite: sauerei sowas!

Zu meinen sportlichen Erfolgen: Habe heute fast 5 Stunden lang lustige Buchstaben auf Klausurbögen mit Schulstempel gemahlt...Abitur sei Dank. Freue mich shcon riiiiesig drauf wieder nen ordentlichen Sattel unterm Po zu haben


----------



## Delgado (21. April 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ....aber auf sauberen Sport lassen die Fotos ja eh nicht deuten. Spaß bei Seite: sauerei sowas!
> 
> Zu meinen sportlichen Erfolgen: Habe heute fast 5 Stunden lang lustige Buchstaben auf Klausurbögen mit Schulstempel gemahlt...Abitur sei Dank. Freue mich shcon riiiiesig drauf wieder nen ordentlichen Sattel unterm Po zu haben




Dann haste Dein Abi bald inner Tasche 
Sach ma Bescheid wemmer Kondolieren können!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. April 2009)

*@Wurzel Seppel*: Wie siehts aus mit morgen, nach der Arbeit etwas Technik Training im GA Bereich.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. April 2009)

wollte eigentlich die Ohmbachrunde auf Zeit fahren!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. April 2009)

Wann ??
*Ich brauche Training hierfür:*








*Egal wie gut oder schlecht man hier Runterfährt "Die Menge tobt !!!"*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wann ??
> *Ich brauche Training hierfür:*
> 
> 
> ...


 Das alles mit STARRGABEL dann hast du es drauf
Morgen so gegen 16,30???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. April 2009)

Ey, pass auf, ich ruf an, mit mein Handy, morgen. Ok ?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wann ??
> *Ich brauche Training hierfür:*
> 
> 
> ...



Oder auch hierfür? Training meine ich. Leider kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber, wie steil es an dieser Stelle ist ....


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Oder auch hierfür? Training meine ich. Leider kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber, wie steil es an dieser Stelle ist ....


Welcher Berg ist das - ist von Flandern oder?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (22. April 2009)

CC Weltcup Houffalize/B, Anstieg St. Roche. 
Am 03.05.09. 
Kann einen Besuch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. April 2009)

...


----------



## rosadrnorden (22. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> CC Weltcup Houffalize/B, Anstieg St. Roche.
> Am 03.05.09.
> Kann einen Besuch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen!


 
Werde es mir ansehen, fahre ja mit flämischer löwe nach Houffalize - werden uns ja dann auch mal persönlich kennenlernen (Du und ich)

LG
Rosa


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. April 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Oder auch hierfür? Training meine ich. Leider kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber, wie steil es an dieser Stelle ist ....


 
Ich kenn den Berg, ist "schön" Steil.
Wird aber nur in der Startrunde gefahren, später fährt man solche "Wände" im Gelände hoch.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. April 2009)

Doch nicht Flandern


----------



## KGBKamikaze (24. April 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ....aber auf sauberen Sport lassen die Fotos ja eh nicht deuten. Spaß bei Seite: sauerei sowas!
> 
> Zu meinen sportlichen Erfolgen: Habe heute fast 5 Stunden lang lustige Buchstaben auf Klausurbögen mit Schulstempel gemahlt...Abitur sei Dank. Freue mich shcon riiiiesig drauf wieder nen ordentlichen Sattel unterm Po zu haben



Meld dich mal wenn du wieder Zeit hast, können ja mal ne Runde drehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. April 2009)

Neues von *FOCUS*
http://www.focus-bikes.de/news_diashow_galerie.asp?galerie=10-2&lang=german&active=3-8&z=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (24. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Neues von *FOCUS*
> http://www.focus-bikes.de/news_diashow_galerie.asp?galerie=10-2&lang=german&active=3-8&z=1


 
schöne Fotos


----------



## ultra2 (24. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> schöne Fotos



Du bist doch parteiisch.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. April 2009)

...


----------



## rosadrnorden (24. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du bist doch parteiisch.


 
*ich?????????????????*

niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emfau (24. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Neues von *FOCUS*
> http://www.focus-bikes.de/news_diashow_galerie.asp?galerie=10-2&lang=german&active=3-8&z=1



Herr "Erbse" ist lustig. Ich kenne einen Herr Gurke, echt jetzt....!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. April 2009)

@Flämi: viel Glück heute


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. April 2009)

Hast du heute Lust vorm Fußball mit mir nen Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. April 2009)

ne Leider nicht  muss für morgen noch alles vorbereiten und dann habe ich heute Abend das Kartrennen Wo ich mich Qualifiziert habe mit wem ist der Pierre den da hoch gefahren


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ne Leider nicht  muss für morgen noch alles vorbereiten und dann habe ich heute Abend das Kartrennen Wo ich mich Qualifiziert habe mit wem ist der Pierre den da hoch gefahren


 
mit Markus, Glückwunsch zur Quali, kommst Du auch nicht zum Fußball?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> mit Markus, Glückwunsch zur Quali, kommst Du auch nicht zum Fußball?


 Nein


----------



## rosadrnorden (25. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Nein


 
Trifft sich gut, denn dann gewinnt der FC wenigstens


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. April 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Trifft sich gut, denn dann gewinnt der FC wenigstens


 Hat ja bei den Letzten Spielen auch so gut geklappt


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Flämi: viel Glück heute


 
Krass starkes Feld heute, bin in 2.19 Std im Ziel als 27. gewertet, 4min hinter Markus.
Zum glück aber 8min vor unserem Freund der dich nicht im Team haben wollte, weil du zulangsam bist
Wie wars Kart fahren?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. April 2009)

Kartfahren war heute nichts ging für mich zwar erst gut Los aber dann.... 3mal abgeschossen worden und beim ersten mal war das Feld schon eine halbe Runde weg als ich mich dann nochmal rankämpfen konnte meinte der vorletzte mich beim überholen von der Straße zu drängen  also blieb nur der 10 Platz für mich über
Aber ich hoffe das ich morgen mit einer Besseren Wertung vom EMC zurück komme


----------



## Tazz (25. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Kartfahren war heute nichts ging für mich zwar erst gut Los aber dann.... 3mal abgeschossen worden und beim ersten mal war das Feld schon eine halbe Runde weg als ich mich dann nochmal rankämpfen konnte meinte der vorletzte mich beim überholen von der Straße zu drängen  also blieb nur der 10 Platz für mich über
> Aber ich hoffe das ich morgen mit einer Besseren Wertung vom EMC zurück komme



*Meine Güte, armer Wurzel* 

​

....................................dann drücke ich Dir mal für morgen ganz feste die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Meine Güte, armer Wurzel*
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 Danke beim Kartfahren fehlen mir halt die Wurzeln


----------



## Tazz (25. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Danke beim Kartfahren fehlen mir halt die Wurzeln






.............. da kann ich nur sagen *"Üben üben üben" *


----------



## emfau (25. April 2009)

Lieber Wurzel,
morgen in Daun erklär ich Dir mal, wie das mit dem Kart-Fahren wirklich geht...,
...hör mal auf die weisen Frauen...! 



... als MTB-Fahrer bist Du ja gar nicht mal so schlecht! 



Alles Gute für Morgen!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. April 2009)

Viel glück den EMC Fahrern


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. April 2009)

Wie wars ?????


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wie wars ?????






Jürgen Scholtes


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. April 2009)

*@ Bonne:*
Die Nr. kenne ich nicht, vieleicht ist es der ...!! 
*(teils Steile erhebung in der Landschaft)*
Wahrscheinlich jemand aus unserem Umfeld, Delgado, Karlo, Kaus ????

Aber eins ist gewiss, aus Niederlagen kommt man Stärker zurück.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. April 2009)

@Pierre komme gleich mit dem Linksdreher vorbei


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Bonne:*
> Die Nr. kenne ich nicht, vieleicht ist es der ...!!
> *(teils Steile erhebung in der Landschaft)*
> Wahrscheinlich jemand aus unserem Umfeld, Delgado, Karlo, Kaus ????
> ...



Du sprichst in Rätseln.
Geht das auch klarer?
Ja, ich war es! Was, das sag ich Dir später


----------



## Tazz (27. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln.
> Geht das auch klarer?
> Ja, ich war es! Was, das sag ich Dir später



Nee nee in Wirklichkeit war ich es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (27. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Jürgen Scholtes



Stimmt!
An diesem Tag hatte er es wirklich verdient. Er ist in der letzten Runde noch fast bis ganz vorne geflogen. Respekt!


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nee nee in Wirklichkeit war ich es



Oui, cherchez la femme.


----------



## Beach90 (28. April 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Oui, cherchez la femme.



...bei den ganzen rasierten Beinen gar nicht so leicht


----------



## rosadrnorden (28. April 2009)

qqqq


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2009)

Wer war denn heute im Heilbrunnentrail+Serpentinen Abfahrt.Habe einige frische Spuren gesehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So gefällts mir lieber, als wenn es trocken ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rätsel ??
*"Ob ihr recht habt oder nicht, verrät euch das Licht"*
Michael Schanze "1,2 oder 3"








Vieleicht lösen wir es mal auf.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute im Heilbrunnentrail+Serpentinen Abfahrt.Habe einige frische Spuren gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heißt das nicht "seht ihr wenn das Licht angeht"
musste heute den HUBERT den Berg hochschieben war er nach den Trails Platt???


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Heißt das nicht "seht ihr wenn das Licht angeht"


 Stimmt


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> musste heute den HUBERT den Berg hochschieben war er nach den Trails Platt???


 
????


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ????


 Bonnes AG Dreiseler Berg hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (28. April 2009)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht.
Wars schön?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hab ich mir fast gedacht.
> Wars schön?


 Nein!!! Mit dem Auto zufällig getroffen


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. April 2009)

Donnerwetter.de meldet klasse Wetter für Houffalize.

Allen anderen auch viel Spaß und Erfolg am WE


----------



## Delgado (30. April 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Allen anderen auch viel Spaß und Erfolg am WE




Danke!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo seid ihr alle vom Planeten gefallen oder was??? 
wie war das Wochenende Gardersee Belgien 
ok dann fange ich mit Traben Trarbach mal an :
super Wetter, schönes Stadtrennen mit ein paar Trails und einem guten Dritten Platz


----------



## Tinchen12 (4. Mai 2009)

> und einem guten Dritten Platz[/quote]
> 
> Gratuliere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> > und einem guten Dritten Platz[/quote]
> >
> > Gratuliere
> 
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2009)

*Houffalize MTB Worldcup:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Die Strecke ist der Hammer, sowas sucht seines gleichen!!!
Selbst bei uns, Masters Weltcup Rennen, waren ca. 7000 Zuschauer.

Für mich lief das Rennen leider nicht so klasse, sch.. Startplatz. So hatte ich die ersten 1 1/2 runden an allen Abfahrten und Trails Stau.
min.5-7min Verloren 
Im Rennen wurden noch einige Fahrer umgeleitet wegen einem heftigen Sturz, so fuhren sie eine kürzere Strecke
Unser Sieger fuhr den Startloop angeblich 40sec. schneller als J.Absalon.
Die letzten 2 Runden ging aber die Post ab, technisch bin ich selten so gut gefahrenBerg hoch brauch ich nichts sagen.

Ergebniss ist ca. 45.-50. von 220

Aber ich werde wieder hinfahren, die Strecke ist mit abstand das anspruchvollste und Spektakulärste was es in EU gibt.




Presseberichte gibts auf der Focus Seite und der WSG Seite. 
Ab mitte der Woche
Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Mai 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDMOWQgOXwY"]YouTube - World Cup Houffalize Men 2009[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZTeg1dnMlU"]YouTube - Houffalize MTB World Cup - XC Men - 03-May-09[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DsvkOnZAec"]YouTube - Houffalize 2009 Nissan UCI Mountain Bike World XCO[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8QFwgxoWMs"]YouTube - Houffalize MTB World Cup - XC Men - 03-May-09[/ame]


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. Mai 2009)

Um dein Ergebnis etwas zu optimieren könntest du beim nächsten Mal einfach vor dem Rennen die Acht aus dem Vorderreifen machen 
War von der Malmedy Strecke im letzten Jahr auch total begeistert. Die Belgier wissen eben wie mans macht.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Sch... Wetter heuteda kommt man ja kaum zum Training


----------



## Deleted 57408 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Pierre!
Du kannst dir meiner Hochachtung gewiß sein, dass du diese CC-Strecke in Houffalize unter deine Räder genommen hast. Ich darf wohl behaupten, dass ich mich in dieser Hinsicht ziemlich gut auskenne: Houffalize ist zweifellos eine der anspruchsvollsten Strecken im Worldcup-Kalender überhaupt. Leider können die Videos weder die Steilheit des Geländes, den technische Anspruch der Strecke und auch die Stimmung am Pistenrand nicht annähernd rüberbringen. Kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich dieses Spektakel im nächsten Jahr mal live vor Ort anzuschauen. Mensch, sind doch von uns hier nur etwas mehr als 200 Kilometer!
Schöne Grüße vom Peter


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Was für ein Sch... Wetter heuteda kommt man ja kaum zum Training



Hab auch nur eine Stunde durchgehalten


----------



## rippi3 (5. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Was für ein Sch... Wetter heuteda kommt man ja kaum zum Training


 
Trainieren ist doch bei Dir jetzt nicht mehr nötig: "Carbon statt Kondition"


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Pierre!
> Du kannst dir meiner Hochachtung gewiß sein, dass du diese CC-Strecke in Houffalize unter deine Räder genommen hast. Ich darf wohl behaupten, dass ich mich in dieser Hinsicht ziemlich gut auskenne: Houffalize ist zweifellos eine der anspruchsvollsten Strecken im Worldcup-Kalender überhaupt. Leider können die Videos weder die Steilheit des Geländes, den technische Anspruch der Strecke und auch die Stimmung am Pistenrand nicht annähernd rüberbringen. Kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich dieses Spektakel im nächsten Jahr mal live vor Ort anzuschauen. Mensch, sind doch von uns hier nur etwas mehr als 200 Kilometer!
> Schöne Grüße vom Peter


Deswegen fahre ich auch nächstes Jahr dahin.
Ich heiße dann aber "Bart van de Berg" oder ähnlisch, damit ich einen besseren Startplatz bekomme


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich auch nächstes Jahr dahin.
> Ich heiße dann aber "Bart van de Berg" oder ähnlisch, damit ich einen besseren Startplatz bekomme



Wir sind aber auch so stolz aud deine Leistung.

Du kannst ja beim "*Großen Treffen*" nochmal genaueres erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auch so stolz aud deine Leistung.


 Also ich käme mir jetzt Verarscht vor


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Also ich käme mir jetzt Verarscht vor



Wieso?
Nö, gibt es keinen Grund für. Wieso sollte ich?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Nö, gibt es keinen Grund für. Wieso sollte ich?


 Dann hat sich dein Satzbau komisch angehört
 (Wow wir sind ja Soooo Stolz auf dich) Ganz nach dem Motto: interessiert keine S..
aber war anscheinend nur Falsch interpretiert


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Dann hat sich dein Satzbau komisch angehört
> (Wow wir sind ja Soooo Stolz auf dich) Ganz nach dem Motto: interessiert keine S..
> aber war anscheinend nur Falsch interpretiert



Also sich im ersten Viertel der unter den Gegebenheiten ins Ziel zu platzieren finde ich schon eine starke Leistung.

Fazit; ja falsch interpretiert. Kann vorkommen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sind aber auch so stolz aud deine Leistung.


 

Danke ich weis das zu schätzen.

*


Das große Treffen III*
Als Termin werde ich denn 23.05 oder 24.05 wählen, in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen könnt ihr euch über diesen Termin äussern.

Strecke: Halt Windeck Trails
Treffpunkt: Bhf Schladern


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also sich im ersten Viertel der unter den Gegebenheiten ins Ziel zu platzieren finde ich schon eine starke Leistung.


 Ja das finde ich Natürlich auch zumal ich genau weiss wie sehr mann dafür Ackern muss


----------



## ultra2 (6. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Danke ich weis das zu schätzen.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Da ja kein WP mehr ist, rollen wir allerdings nur bei gutem Wetter an.
Also hoffen wir auf bestes Wetter.


----------



## Stronglight (7. Mai 2009)

sehe jetzt erst die Pics und vor allem Videos vom Worldcup - geil, das ist MTB!! im nächsten Jahr bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Mai 2009)

Kommt jemand mit nach Saalhausen zum Marathon am Samstag? Habe noch Plätze frei...



lg
Mani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (7. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich auch nächstes Jahr dahin.
> Ich heiße dann aber "Bart van de Berg" oder ähnlisch, damit ich einen besseren Startplatz bekomme



Wieso denn Bart? Der Klang deines Vornamens hätte in der Gegend doch eigentlich schon reichen müssen .....


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Kommt jemand mit nach Saalhausen zum Marathon am Samstag? Habe noch Plätze frei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich fahre selber, denn wir (löwe und ich) werden zelten und am Sonntag auch bei der BL starten (nur löwe)

Freu mich aber darauf, wenn wir uns am Samstag mal wieder sehen 

LG Rosa


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Ich fahre selber, denn wir (löwe und ich) werden zelten und am Sonntag auch bei der BL starten (nur löwe)
> 
> Freu mich aber darauf, wenn wir uns am Samstag mal wieder sehen
> 
> LG Rosa



Fährst Du mit beim Marathon? Kurz-oder Langstrecke?


PS froi mich auch. Muss aber schnell wieder zurück, da wir Sonntag Konfi haben


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Mai 2009)

ich denke nicht das ich auch fahren werde, habe nächste Woche meinen ersten Triathlon von einer Serie und bin auch nicht gemeldet in Saalhausen, also müßte ich noch 10 Euro Nachmeldegebühr bezahlen - und dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## fittschy (7. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das ich auch fahren werde, habe nächste Woche meinen ersten Triathlon von einer Serie und bin auch nicht gemeldet in Saalhausen, also müßte ich noch 10 Euro Nachmeldegebühr bezahlen - und dafür ist mir mein Geld zu schade.


 viel Glück für nächste Woche 
ich bin am Wochenende dran(Buschhütten) und die habe ziemliches
scheiß Wetter angesagt


----------



## rosadrnorden (7. Mai 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> viel Glück für nächste Woche
> ich bin am Wochenende dran(Buschhütten) und die habe ziemliches
> scheiß Wetter angesagt


 
Wünsche dir für Buschhütten viel Glück, wollten evtl. nachmittags nochmal kurz dort vorbeischauen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja

LG Rosa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Mai 2009)

*@Blutsvente:*

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Sen2.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Wo wenig geschrieben wird, da wird viel gefahren !!
*Hoffentlich.*

Ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag, 4 1/2 Stunden *Matschrennen*. Es soll ja noch die ganze Woche Regnen. 08.30 Uhr Start
Dann müßten wir so ca. 05.30-06.00 Uhr hier los.

Hier ein Bild vom BL Rennen vom letzten Sonntag, ich bin in die *Top Ten *gefahren* *


----------



## MieMaMeise (11. Mai 2009)

Wieder hervorragendes Schinderhannes-Wetter. Freu mich auch schon auf die Qualen.  Ich drück die Daumen für die 4,5h  Hab mir da etwas bodenständigere Ziele gesetzt


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Fahrt zum Schinderhannes ...

Manni soll Pierre und Marcel mitnehmen ....

Ich soll Marc aus Siegburg mit nehmen .


Ist es da nicht einfacher, wenn Marc mit Manni fährt und die beiden Dreiseler mit mir??


Lass mal eure meinung hören ..

Frank Rahl ????


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Im bestenfall 4.30 Std, real ist ca.4.45 Std.
Hoffe ich.

Aber mal abwarten, erst mal Pannen und Sturzfrei durch kommen.
Der Rest erledigt sich von allein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Fahrt zum Schinderhannes ...
> 
> Manni soll Pierre und Marcel mitnehmen ....
> 
> ...


 

Von mir aus, OK. Aber ich Starte um 08.30 Uhr.


----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für alles offen und froh wenn mich jemand mitnimmt Wann fahrt ihr denn dann zurück?

BR, 
Marc


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom BL Rennen vom letzten Sonntag, ich bin in die *Top Ten *gefahren* *



Ist denn irgendwas passiert? Top Ten von Ten mit der Zeit sieht fast nach defekt aus Hilfe, der erste ist ja eine ganz andere Liga gefahren...


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Muskel Defekt
War nicht mein Rennen, wie so oft in Saalhausen.
Aber besser hätte auch nur meine Zeit werden können, nicht die Platzierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich bin für alles offen und froh wenn mich jemand mitnimmt Wann fahrt ihr denn dann zurück?
> 
> BR,
> Marc



Manni wohnt in eitorf. daher kann er dich gut mitnehmen. 

Pierre will aber lang fahren, d.h. er muss ne stunde früher da sein (da kann ich eine Stunde wenige schlafen ...also Pierre sorry ich nehme dich doch nciht mit)

Zurück kommen wir schon irgendwie. Da machen wir dann Partnertausch...Pierre fährt lang und Marcel will sich auch auf die Siegerehrung   also mal gucken ...

Der Start der Halbdistanz ist um 9.30. also will ich um 8.30 dasein. iCh fahre um 7.00 in Au(Sieg) bzw. Hamm ab. Also Marc kann auch mit dem Zug nach Au kommen (Anfunkt mit dem RE 7:15 wäre auch ok)

Dann fahren wir schon mal ein Rennen nach Emmelshausen ..


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


>



Schreib nicht, sondern fahr mit, dann weisste warum der Löwe sone Zeit hatte. Da lagen überall blutende Biker, die hat er alle gebissen, daher war er so schnell


----------



## Tinchen12 (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ich soll Marc aus Siegburg mit nehmen .



Marc, wohnst Du jetzt in Siegburg?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

oder wir lassen den Pierre allein fahren und Manni und ich fahren mit dir mit er ist ja schließlich der ausreißer


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Muskel Defekt
> War nicht mein Rennen, wie so oft in Saalhausen.
> Aber besser hätte auch nur meine Zeit werden können, nicht die Platzierung.



Ja, Saalhausen ist immer ne nette Sache mit der Laufpasage schade, ich habe leider ne Rippenprellung und hätte mir sicher 'ne Überrundung eingehandelt  hoffe ich bin in Betzdorf wieder fit und am Sonntag ist der Marathon im Harz dran - da steht aber leider auch noch'n dickes Fragezeichen hinter...


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Schreib nicht, sondern fahr mit, dann weisste warum der Löwe sone Zeit hatte. Da lagen überall blutende Biker, die hat er alle gebissen, daher war er so schnell


 
Den Marc ( Stronglight) krieg ich in Betzdorf


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

wie denn jetzt ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Betzdorf dauert noch


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> oder wir lassen den Pierre allein fahren und Manni und ich fahren mit dir mit er ist ja schließlich der ausreißer


 
Wetten ich bin Sonntag vor dir im Ziel.
Um 3 Cheesbürger !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Betzdorf dauert noch


 
Wenn ihr in Solingen seid, werde ich in Betzdorf trainieren


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Den Marc ( Stronglight) krieg ich in Betzdorf


ich habe aber die besseren Laufräder und Reifen...

Ich kenne Betzdorf gar nicht, gibt's da Bilder von?


----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2009)

@tina: Nee, aber das ist schön nahe an Bonn dran

@Bonne: Also jetzt doch ab Au? Die erste Ankunft in Au ist jedoch um 7:39, passt das noch? Oder gäbe es noch alternative Treffpunkte?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in Solingen seid, werde ich in Betzdorf trainieren


 das ist aber gar nicht nett....


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

die cheeseburger gibt es aber vor dem rennen


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Marc, wohnst Du jetzt in Siegburg?



dachte ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> ich habe aber die besseren Laufräder und Reifen...
> 
> Ich kenne Betzdorf gar nicht, gibt's da Bilder von?


 
Ich fahre Fulcrum Red Zero mit Rocket Ron mit Racing Ralph, Latex Schläuche was ist da besser.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr in Solingen seid, werde ich in Betzdorf trainieren


 suche da noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit!!! Bonne???


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> die cheeseburger gibt es aber vor dem rennen


 
Vor dem Rennen es *ICH* nichts von MC Donalds.


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @tina: Nee, aber das ist schön nahe an Bonn dran
> 
> @Bonne: Also jetzt doch ab Au? Die erste Ankunft in Au ist jedoch um 7:39, passt das noch? Oder gäbe es noch alternative Treffpunkte?
> 
> ...




das ist definitiv zu spät. Ich denke wir planen dich auch dem Hinweg besser bei mani ein.

damit ist Pierre unser Problemkind. Marcel, der Pierre kann doch sein verschlammtes Rad gut in deinen Zuhälterwagen legen oder


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Vor dem Rennen es *ICH* nichts von MC Donalds.


 wer denn


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> suche da noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit!!! Bonne???



Kannst mitfahren! Nach Solingen dein Start ist um 10.30 meiner um 11.30


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Manni wohnt in eitorf. daher kann er dich gut mitnehmen.
> 
> Pierre will aber lang fahren, d.h. er muss ne stunde früher da sein (da kann ich eine Stunde wenige schlafen ...also Pierre sorry ich nehme dich doch nciht mit)
> 
> ...





@ Bonne: Halbdistanz Start 9:00 Uhr!? Nicht wieder verschlafen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Kannst mitfahren! Nach Solingen dein Start ist um 10.30 meiner um 11.30


 Ok Danke


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> das ist definitiv zu spät. Ich denke wir planen dich auch dem Hinweg besser bei mani ein.
> 
> damit ist Pierre unser Problemkind. Marcel, der Pierre kann doch sein verschlammtes Rad gut in deinen Zuhälterwagen legen oder




Ich habe 4 Sitzplätze, also Marc, Marcel und Pierre geht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich bleib bei Langstrecke, Marcel ist dafür Verantwortlich das ich pünktlich da stehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 Sitzplätze, also Marc, Macel und Pierre geht.


 

Wir brauchen auch 4 MTB`s.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich habe 4 Sitzplätze, also Marc, Macel und Pierre geht.


( Marcel) ok dann mit Manni um 5uhr 30 oder was


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @ Bonne: Halbdistanz Start 9:00 Uhr!? Nicht wieder verschlafen



Nee 9: 30!!!


http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=13187&mode=ascr_detail


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wir brauchen auch 4 MTB`s.



Bruchhausen '07... zähl' mal


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Nee 9: 30!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...d=288&ID_Veranstaltung=13187&mode=ascr_detail



Watt denn nu? http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/emmelshausen-5-schinderhannes-mtb-superbike.289877.2.htm


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich fahre Fulcrum Red Zero mit Rocket Ron mit Racing Ralph, Latex Schläuche was ist da besser.


 Mavic SLR  mit Continental Race King oder Mountain King natürlich!


----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> das ist definitiv zu spät. Ich denke wir planen dich auch dem Hinweg besser bei mani ein.



Okay, wen soll ich da genau anschreiben wegen dem Treffpunkt etc.?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

also eben noch 9,30


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Lang  8.30 Uhr
Mittel 9.30 Uhr
Kurz  10.00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (11. Mai 2009)

Ist das ein Chaos bei euch!! Tagelang nix los hier und dann sowas. Bin ich froh das ich nicht mitfahre...

Manni, bleibt es denn dabei das Du mich am 1.6. mitnimmst? Nicht das Dein Auto da voll ist


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Mavic SLR mit Continental Race King oder Mountain King natürlich!


 Conti:kotz:


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Mavic SLR mit Continental Race King oder Mountain King natürlich!


 
SLR ok, Conti muß nicht sein.
Bei Regen solltest du in Betzdorf ein paar Stollen mehr haben


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Mavic SLR  mit Continental Race King oder Mountain King natürlich!



Conti, habe ich immer Durchstiche mit gehabt. Aber gut rollen tuen sie ...Für mich Schwergewicht 77 kg sind die nix ICh stehe auf schwalbe.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Chaos bei euch!! Tagelang nix los hier und dann sowas.


 genau das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Conti:kotz:



noch immer Made in Germany...nicht wie Schwalbe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Chaos bei euch!! Tagelang nix los hier und dann sowas. Bin ich froh das ich nicht mitfahre...
> 
> Manni, bleibt es denn dabei das Du mich am 1.6. mitnimmst? Nicht das Dein Auto da voll ist



mit dem Dreck von Schinderhannes


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Chaos bei euch!! Tagelang nix los hier und dann sowas. Bin ich froh das ich nicht mitfahre...
> 
> Manni, bleibt es denn dabei das Du mich am 1.6. mitnimmst? Nicht das Dein Auto da voll ist



Bisher ja...ausser Florian ist noch keiner interessiert


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> noch immer Made in Germany...nicht wie Schwalbe...


 aber fast pleite oder?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> mit dem Dreck von Schinderhannes



Das ist nicht auszuschliessen


----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2009)

Okay, ihr regelt das und sagt mir dann Bescheid


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Treffen, mein Vorschlag ist BHF Eitorf, Marcel kann da sein .... Parken, Manfred kommt den Berg runter gerollt mit seinem "Reisebus"
Und Ridefirst kommt mit der Bahn.

Zeit:
Manfred, wie lang brauchen wir 1,5 bis 2 Std, mit packen ??
Dann ist leider 5.30-6.00, oder ???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Okay, ihr regelt das und sagt mir dann Bescheid




6:15 irgendwo in Bonn...?

Also ich fahre 5:30 Dreisel an, dann nach Bonn zu Marc und dann die A61 mit 200...?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

würde ich auch so sagen ach so der..... ist ein ALFA


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> SLR ok, Conti muß nicht sein.
> Bei Regen solltest du in Betzdorf ein paar Stollen mehr haben



Wieso, ist das so matschig dort? gibt's denn nu irgendwo Pics vom Rennen 2008 o.ä.? Von der Serie kenne ich ja nur Bergisch Gladbach - da fahr ich dieses Jahr auch mit, war echt cool letztes Jahr, auch wenn ich 2 mal geradeaus in die Büsche gefahren bin


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 6:15 irgendwo in Bonn...?
> 
> Also ich fahre 5:30 Dreisel an, dann nach Bonn zu Marc und dann die A61 mit 200...?


 oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Zeit:
> Manfred, wie lang brauchen wir 1,5 bis 2 Std, mit packen ??



Nana, ihr wollt also länger brauchen als Tinchen?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wieso, ist das so matschig dort? gibt's denn nu irgendwo Pics vom Rennen 2008 o.ä.? Von der Serie kenne ich ja nur Bergisch Gladbach - da fahr ich dieses Jahr auch mit, war echt cool letztes Jahr, auch wenn ich 2 mal geradeaus in die Büsche gefahren bin


 http://www.ktt-mtb.de/news/07/betzdorf.html


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wieso, ist das so matschig dort? gibt's denn nu irgendwo Pics vom Rennen 2008 o.ä.? Von der Serie kenne ich ja nur Bergisch Gladbach - da fahr ich dieses Jahr auch mit, war echt cool letztes Jahr, auch wenn ich 2 mal geradeaus in die Büsche gefahren bin


 
Bilder, frag mal Bonne 
Bergisch Gladbach ist doch was für Rennrad Fahrer, tags danach fahre ich einen Marathon, der ist mir wichtig.
Das heißt aber nicht das ich nicht schnell fahren will.


----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> 6:15 irgendwo in Bonn...?
> 
> Also ich fahre 5:30 Dreisel an, dann nach Bonn zu Marc und dann die A61 mit 200...?



Klingt gut Wo in Bonn passt es dir am besten verkehrsmäßig?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (11. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Klingt gut Wo in Bonn passt es dir am besten verkehrsmäßig?




Am liebsten irgendwo Nähe A565


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bilder, frag mal Bonne
> Bergisch Gladbach ist doch was für Rennrad Fahrer, tags danach fahre ich einen Marathon, der ist mir wichtig.
> Das heißt aber nicht das ich nicht schnell fahren will.


naja, dass lange Stück Waldautobahn ist schon etwas fragwürdig, aber wenn es nicht anders geht...man soll froh sein, dass es überhaupt solche Veranstaltungen gibt. 
Aber für 'nen Marathon ist das doch die perfekte Vorbelastung! Wo ist der, dann nehm ich den auch noch mit..


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

@Stronglight
http://picasaweb.google.com/KTT01.MTB/080512Betzdorf#

Bilder von Betzdorf 2008


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Und hier:
http://www.suf-betzdorf.de/0362.htm


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Und hier:
> http://www.suf-betzdorf.de/0362.htm



cool, sieht schnell aus! Und mit Sprungschanze - wenn das mal keine tollen Fotos gibt hoffentlich bleibt es trocken und hoffentlich sind meine Rippen wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

ja sehr matschig immer


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. Mai 2009)

klappe wurzel

gute nacht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> cool, sieht schnell aus! Und mit Sprungschanze - wenn das mal keine tollen Fotos gibt hoffentlich bleibt es trocken und hoffentlich sind meine Rippen wieder fit


 bei der schanze fliegen eure Flasch.....halter ab


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> klappe wurzel
> 
> gute nacht


Ich hab mir gerade ein Kaffee und ein Puding geholt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> bei der schanze fliegen eure Flasch.....halter ab


Du hast doch jetzt auch ein F...s Carbon.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Du hast doch jetzt auch ein F...s Carbon.


 da habe ich sie ja auch schon einkleben lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (11. Mai 2009)

Träumt schön von Pokalen, Meistertrikots, Sprintsiege, Carbon Bikes usw.


----------



## Stronglight (11. Mai 2009)

man, das is ja hier mehr'n Chatroom als'n Forum...


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2009)

Gibt's mal 'ne Kurzzusammenfassung der letzten drei Seiten.

Und Wurzel, Du hast'n Carbonbike UND 'n Alfa gekauft


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Mai 2009)

und nun tut ihm der Hintern weh


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gibt's mal 'ne Kurzzusammenfassung der letzten drei Seiten.
> 
> Und Wurzel, Du hast'n Carbonbike UND 'n Alfa gekauft


 Und das dicke Eis nicht vergessen


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2009)

*@ Bonne:* Fahren wir in Wetter BL ? 
Frammersbach hab ich gerade abgesagt.

*@ Wurzel: *Ess nicht soviel Eis, auch wenn du jetzt ein Carbon Rahmen hast.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Mai 2009)

ich meinte das Eis wo du auch mitgegessen hast!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Bonne:* Fahren wir in Wetter BL ?
> Frammersbach hab ich gerade abgesagt.
> 
> *@ Wurzel: *Ess nicht soviel Eis, auch wenn du jetzt ein Carbon Rahmen hast.



Start ist wieder um Mitternacht ....ab erich will da hin und nach Garmisch zur Marathon DM!!!!!

Kommst du mit? 100 km mit 2900 Höhenmeter müsste ich doch schaffen ...unter 5 Stunden

DIE SWM findet ohne M.PF statt der ist auch in Garmisch


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Start ist wieder um Mitternacht ....ab erich will da hin und nach Garmisch zur Marathon DM!!!!!
> 
> Kommst du mit? 100 km mit 2900 Höhenmeter müsste ich doch schaffen ...unter 5 Stunden
> 
> DIE SWM findet ohne M.PF statt der ist auch in Garmisch


 

Garmisch reizt schon, *ABER*,  zu weit ( Sprit) dazu mindestens eine Übernachtung.

Die SWM werde ich fahren. 

Wetter bei Nacht ist doch Cool. Bl will ich dort fahren, dann brauch ich nicht nach Frammersbach.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2009)

*Sonntag ist es soweit !!!!*
*Manfred, bist du jetzt Sonntag um 05.30 in Dreisel, ist beim letzten mal irgendwie untergegangen.*
*Denk dran Dattenfeld-Dreisel ist gesperrt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2009)

*@ Wurzel:*
Hallo,
das Wetter soll Freitag etwas besser werden, soddass wir endlich loslegen können.
*Wir treffen uns am Samstag, den 16.5 um 9.00 Uhr an der Hohen Grete*, Das ist da, wo auch das Rennen ist.
Wir brauchen jeden Mann, bzw. jede Frau.
Auch wenn ihr nur 2 oder 4 Stunden mithelfen könnt hilft das.
Ich hoffe auf rege Unterstützung.
Am besten ihr *bringt Schaufel und Spaten* mit.
Wer eine *Schubkarre mitbringen* kann, bringt diese auch mit.
Über viele *Zusagen per mail* freue ich mich.
Danke
Michael Bonnekessel


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2009)

Spatenhabe nur ein Kehrblech geht das auch : ) alternativ müsste mir jemand einen Leihen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Sonntag ist es soweit !!!!*
> *Manfred, bist du jetzt Sonntag um 05.30 in Dreisel, ist beim letzten mal irgendwie untergegangen.*
> *Denk dran Dattenfeld-Dreisel ist gesperrt.*


 Auf dem Bild kommen die 50 Fahrer VOR dir garnicht zur geltung


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild kommen die 50 Fahrer VOR dir garnicht zur geltung


 
Neidisch ???

Die erste Runde gehört da halt mir. Kannst du ja auch mal Versuchen, bist ja nicht in meinem Rennen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Neidisch ???
> 
> Die erste Runde gehört da halt mir. Kannst du ja auch mal Versuchen, bist ja nicht in meinem Rennen.


 Nein Danke Lieber nicht da bin ich Lieber am Ende des Rennens vor dir, wenn du dein Pulver Verschossen hast


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Mai 2009)

*@ Wurzel:* Ich wurde dich ja gerne in Grund und 
Boden fahren aber du weichst ja immer auf eine andere strecke aus

Vor allem muß ich Sonntag schnell fahren, mein Teamchef ist nämlich auch vor Ort!


----------



## MTBiker08 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
sagt mal, wißt ihr wie man Dirk von Purevelo's erreichen kann? Seine Webseite ist seit 2 Tagen down - ans Telefon geht auch keiner. Sind hier "neu" zugezogen....Suche jemanden der die Deore Schaltung am Rad meiner Tochter wieder gangbar macht.
Könnt ihr mir einen guten Bikeshop oder Mechaniker empfehlen? Wohnen zwischen "Waldbröl + Wissen"...
Danke vorab, Ciao Angie


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2009)

MTBiker08 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> sagt mal, wißt ihr wie man Dirk von Purevelo's erreichen kann? Seine Webseite ist seit 2 Tagen down - ans Telefon geht auch keiner. Sind hier "neu" zugezogen....Suche jemanden der die Deore Schaltung am Rad meiner Tochter wieder gangbar macht.
> Könnt ihr mir einen guten Bikeshop oder Mechaniker empfehlen? Wohnen zwischen "Waldbröl + Wissen"...
> Danke vorab, Ciao Angie




http://www.udos-fahrrad-shop.de/


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

Wer will?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Mai 2009)

MTBiker08 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> sagt mal, wißt ihr wie man Dirk von Purevelo's erreichen kann? Seine Webseite ist seit 2 Tagen down - ans Telefon geht auch keiner. Sind hier "neu" zugezogen....Suche jemanden der die Deore Schaltung am Rad meiner Tochter wieder gangbar macht.
> Könnt ihr mir einen guten Bikeshop oder Mechaniker empfehlen? Wohnen zwischen "Waldbröl + Wissen"...
> Danke vorab, Ciao Angie



Dirk hat Donnerstags zu ....Tochter ....

In Hamm gibt es eine MTB-AG. Die Gruppe fährt Donnerstags von 15.45 bis 17.15 auf Trails der VG Hamm, Wissen, Altenkirchen und auch in Windeck.

Schaltung einstellen geht auch in der IGS Hamm ...

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> http://www.udos-fahrrad-shop.de/



Da hängt kein Plkat vom Cup, oder?

Oder liegen da Flyer aus?

Delgado mach mal ein wenig Werbung in deiner Gegend. Kann ich dir ein paar Flyer und Plakate geben?

Bis du beim Schinderhannes?

Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTBiker08 (14. Mai 2009)

Danke euch Beiden für die Infos

Habe Udos Shop gesehen, ist nur ein paar Km von uns, dort standen letztens um die 20-25 Räder vorm Shop alle mit Reparaturzetteln dran....

Glaube nehme die paar Km mehr in Kauf und bring das Rad zu Deerk, in der Hoffnung, dass ich ihn morgen erreiche. Sein infoatpure....email geht nicht, wollte nen Termin mit ihm machen. (bekomme Fehlermeldung -The following addresses had permanent fatal errors -----<info at purevelo.de>)

Wie funktioniert das ansonsten mit der IGS Hamm? Ist das nicht auch die Schule mit der MTB AG?

Gibt es bei der MTB AG Hamm Altersgruppen für Kinder/Jugendliche)?

für schönes Wetter > für Euer Rennen am WOende

Grüße aus Appenhagen, Angie


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2009)

MTBiker08 schrieb:


> Danke euch Beiden für die Infos
> 
> Habe Udos Shop gesehen, ist nur ein paar Km von uns, dort standen letztens um die 20-25 Räder vorm Shop alle mit Reparaturzetteln dran....
> 
> ...



Kannst ja ab 18:00 Uhr mal in Schneppenhurth vorbeikommen. Dann guck ich mal dabei.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Mai 2009)

MTBiker08 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das ansonsten mit der IGS Hamm? Ist das nicht auch die Schule mit der MTB AG?
> 
> Gibt es bei der MTB AG Hamm Altersgruppen für Kinder/Jugendliche)?



Die Kinder der Schule nehmen daran teil. 5. bis 10.Klasse. Die anderen Kinder sind Mitglied in einem Sportverein der VG Hamm und sind so versichert.

Es gibt ein AG-Blatt (monatlich), wo die Treffpunkte bekannt gegeben werden, die lokalen Renntermine stehen auch darauf. Außerdem gibt es eine AG-Teilnahmewertung. Pro Teilnahme 1 Punkt, bei Regen 2 Punkte. Am Jahresende gibt es dann was von mir.

Gruß BOnne


----------



## MTBiker08 (14. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Kannst ja ab 18:00 Uhr mal in Schneppenhurth vorbeikommen. Dann guck ich mal dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha




Hi Micha,
machen wir doch glatt! Hab gesehen bist ja praktisch um die Ecke  
........in so einer schönen Straße möchte ich auch wohnen, da bekommt man gleich richtig Durst!

Ich ruf gleich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBiker08 (14. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Die Kinder der Schule nehmen daran teil. 5. bis 10.Klasse. Die anderen Kinder sind Mitglied in einem Sportverein der VG Hamm und sind so versichert.
> 
> Es gibt ein AG-Blatt (monatlich), wo die Treffpunkte bekannt gegeben werden, die lokalen Renntermine stehen auch darauf. Außerdem gibt es eine AG-Teilnahmewertung. Pro Teilnahme 1 Punkt, bei Regen 2 Punkte. Am Jahresende gibt es dann was von mir.
> 
> Gruß BOnne




Bonna, unser Mädel ist in der 6ten. Könnte mir vorstellen, daß ihr die AG (mit anderen Kids zusammen) Spaß machen könnte. 
Melde mich nächste Woche bei Dir.

Für's Wochenende erstmal jede Menge FORZA 
Danke & Viel Spaß,
Angie


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute eine Anfrage für einen Privatkurs am Sonntag bekommen und das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Schade, dann muss ich meinen "Saisonstart" () verschieben.

Euch allen dann viel Spaß und Qual und bis zum nächsten mal (Betzdorf ist mein nächster Termin).

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Mai 2009)

Anmelden!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

Sonntag gibt es nur einen Reifen (Furios Fred)Dann brauchen wir ja nicht über Bonn zu fahren
@Anfänger: Treffen wir uns dann um 5.30UHR bei mir oder sollen Pierre und ich bei dir aufschlagen was ist dir Lieber (oder nichts von beiden) am 21.05 bin ich beim Rennen kann daher LEIDER nicht bei deiner Tour am Start sein aber wir müssen unbedingt noch mal ins Nistertal Käsespätzle essen..... will mal wissen ob sie noch da Arbeitet


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn es weiter Regnet dann lieber die hier:


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Sonntag gibt es nur einen Reifen (Furios Fred)Dann brauchen wir ja nicht über Bonn zu fahren
> @Anfänger: Treffen wir uns dann um 5.30UHR bei mir oder sollen Pierre und ich bei dir aufschlagen was ist dir Lieber (oder nichts von beiden) am 21.05 bin ich beim Rennen kann daher LEIDER nicht bei deiner Tour am Start sein aber wir müssen unbedingt noch mal ins Nistertal Käsespätzle essen..... will mal wissen ob sie noch da Arbeitet



Ich denke Pierre kann auch mit Tasche eben runterrollen, oder? Sonst fahre ich auch noch schnell hoch, soviel Zeit muss sein 

21.5. ein Rennen? Naja, bist eben noch nicht Vater


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich denke Pierre kann auch mit Tasche eben runterrollen, oder?


 
So ist es auch gedacht.

Hier die Vorhersage für Emmelshausen:
Am Samstag ist es heiter bis wolkig bei Temperaturen um 18 Grad, am Sonntag gibt es Gewitter bei maximal 21 Grad.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

ja in Solingen NRW-CupOK dann alle um 5uhr30 bei mir
UND WAS IST MIT DEN KÄSESPÄTZLE


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Am 21.05 ist Rodheim Bieber ( hab ich schon mal gewonnen)
Solingen ist am 24.05 !

Kriegst du eigentlich was alleine hin ???


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ja in Solingen NRW-CupOK dann alle um 5uhr30 bei mir
> UND WAS IST MIT DEN KÄSESPÄTZLE



Wäre noch der 22. und der 23.5. ...? Entgegen meiner Anmeldung fahre ich nicht nach Solingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Am 21.05 ist Rodheim Bieber ( hab ich schon mal gewonnen)
> Solingen ist am 24.05 !
> 
> Kriegst du eigentlich was alleine hin ???


 oh nein anscheinend nicht was war denn da was ich fahren wollte


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

@ Anfänger:
Warum machen wir nicht "Das Große Treffen" in deiner Tour ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wäre noch der 22. und der 23.5. ...? Entgegen meiner Anmeldung fahre ich nicht nach Solingen


 warum ........können ja am Sonntag mal über die spätzle reden


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Anfänger:
> Warum machen wir nicht "Das Große Treffen" in deiner Tour ???



Wegen mir gerne...aber ich fürchte an Vatertag haben viele auch schon was anderes vor 
Soll ich die Tour auf Samstag verlegen? Dann kann ich mit Marcel am Do.  oder Freitag ins Nistertal


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Anfänger:
> Warum machen wir nicht "Das Große Treffen" in deiner Tour ???


 gute idee dann hätten wir dieses Thema auch vom Tisch


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wegen mir gerne...aber ich fürchte an Vatertag haben viele auch schon was anderes vor
> Soll ich die Tour auf Samstag verlegen? Dann kann ich mit Marcel am Do. oder Freitag ins Nistertal


 
Ist für mich OK. An dem WE werde ich kein Rennen fahren, ich wollte 1-2 Tage in Betzdorf trainieren. Würde also passen, Freitag werde ich wahrscheinlich Arbeiten.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist für mich OK. An dem WE werde ich kein Rennen fahren, ich wollte 1-2 Tage in Betzdorf trainieren. Würde also passen, Freitag werde ich wahrscheinlich Arbeiten.




OK fassen wir den heutigen Tag zusammen:

 Sonntag 17.5. 05:30 bei Marcel
 Donnerstag 21.5. großes Treffen in Herchen
 Freitag 22.5. Pierre geht arbeiten
 Samstag 23.5. Training in Betzdorf 
 Sonntag 24.5. Ausflug ins Kloster mit Marcel / Pierre trainiert weiter in B.

Alles richtig?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

müsste man nur noch wissen was die anderen von dem Termin haltenam besten setzt du den Termin mal beim "Großen Treffen" rein um zu gucken wer da überhaupt kann


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> OK fassen wir den heutigen Tag zusammen:
> 
> Sonntag 17.5. 05:30 bei Marcel
> Donnerstag 21.5. großes Treffen in Herchen
> ...


 NEIN 24.5  Rennen Solingen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Wer kann, der kann. Wer nicht, hat Pech.
Mein Zeitfenster ist geschlossen, Sorry.

Freitag gefällt mir so nicht wirklich.
Mal sehen was sich da kurzfristig noch machen läßt
Dann bin ich schon Freitag in B. und ihr zeigt mir Sonntag mal was.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> NEIN 24.5 Rennen Solingen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Er hats gemerkt. Alleine.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Dann bin ich schon Freitag in B. und ihr zeigt mir Sonntag mal was.


 Nein fahr du mal schön nach B


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Nein fahr du mal schön nach B



Also Samstag ins Kloster??? Dann sind bei dir Sonntagnicht nur die Beine dick


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also Samstag ins Kloster??? Dann sind bei dir Sonntagnicht nur die Beine dick


 stimmt Sontag ist ja dann Solingen  wie kommt der pierre den da wieder auf sonntag ihr macht mich total durcheinander


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Mai 2009)

Marcel fährt ein Tag vor einem Rennen kein Rad, er meint das senkt seine Kondition.
_Welche Kondition ???_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Da hängt kein Plkat vom Cup, oder?
> 
> Oder liegen da Flyer aus?
> 
> ...




Klar mach ich Werbung!

Tags & Nachts sozusagen.


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Anmelden!!!



Nachmelden geht doch auch, oder


----------



## Solanum (14. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Da hängt kein Plkat vom Cup, oder?
> 
> Oder liegen da Flyer aus?
> 
> ...



Kann auch was an die Unisport Pinwand in der Mensa (Köln) hängen und z.B. beim Cycle Werx Flyer hinlegen...
Grüße, Iris


----------



## Postmann (15. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Also Samstag ins Kloster??? Dann sind bei dir Sonntagnicht nur die Beine dick



Ihr geht ins Kloster????? 

Also was auch immer ihr am 23.05. macht meldet Euch, ich wollte auch Samstag fahren.

gruß
Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ihr geht ins Kloster?????
> 
> Also was auch immer ihr am 23.05. macht meldet Euch, ich wollte auch Samstag fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

wäre klasse wenn du mitkommst. Ist 'ne nette Tour und es gibt nicht nur Käsespätzle...

Übermorgen sitzen wir gemeinsam im Auto, da werden wir hoffentlich die Planung abschliessen können


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> wäre klasse wenn du mitkommst. Ist 'ne nette Tour und es gibt nicht nur Käsespätzle...
> 
> Übermorgen sitzen wir gemeinsam im Auto, da werden wir hoffentlich die Planung abschliessen können


Bitte nicht im Auto, da muß man sich auf die Straße konzentrieren, wir machen das beim Großen *M.*


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2009)

*@Bonne*:
Bei dem Wetter brauchen wir morgen nicht "Buddeln", die Erde ist nur Matsch-Schlamm. So kriegst du nichts hin, wenns dann weiter oder nochmals regnet schwimmt dir alles weg.


----------



## Bonnekessel (15. Mai 2009)

nix da. ab morgen scheint die Sonne! Basta!


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Erfahrung genug, glaub mir, bei dem Wetter macht man keine Erdarbeiten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2009)

*@Wurzel: Hallo !!!!*
Hol dir mal einen Anständigen Handy Vertrag !!! T-Mobil z.B.

Ich komm um 12.45 Uhr bei dir vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. Mai 2009)

ok


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2009)

Heute war Polizeieinsatz in Rosbach wie beim Fußball Länderspiel zwischen England und der Niederlande


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Heute war Polizeieinsatz in Rosbach wie beim Fußball Länderspiel zwischen England und der Niederlande




Was hast du angestellt...?


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2009)

Rechte Demo gegen Linke Demo, und damit auch ganz viele kommen hat Funk und Presse jeden Tag mächtig die Werbetrommel gespielt.
Somit war eine Hundertschaft an Polizei nötig
Ca. 50 Busse, Dutzend Zivil, und sogar Einsatz Hubschrauber.

Steuerzahler zahlt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch an Bonne und Piere für den 1. und 2. Platz! 
Bei mir waren leider zu wenige in der Altersklasse


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Bonne und Piere für den 1. und 2. Platz!
> Bei mir waren leider zu wenige in der Altersklasse



Und natürlich Marcel für ein furioses Rennen ohne Furios Fred  auf einen Spitzensiebten Platz!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Und natürlich Marcel für ein furioses Rennen ohne Furios Fred  auf einen Spitzensiebten Platz!


 Danke wenigstens einer der meine Leistung zu schätzen weiss


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Danke wenigstens einer der meine Leistung zu schätzen weiss



Irgend jemand hat auch mein Sieger T-Shirt mitgenommen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Irgend jemand hat auch mein Sieger T-Shirt mitgenommen


 Ich habe ein absolut reines gewissen Pierre????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2009)

7er ist doch prima! Ich bin heute dank Kettenklemmer nur 10er geworden (von 76 ) und ganz nebenbei ist auch noch mein Frame am Oberrohr gebrochen  und ich habe als ich ihn bekommen habe noch an einen Lackfehler geglaubt....echt sch***


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> 7er ist doch prima! Ich bin heute dank Kettenklemmer nur 10er geworden (von 76 ) und ganz nebenbei ist auch noch mein Frame am Oberrohr gebrochen  und ich habe als ich ihn bekommen habe noch an einen Lackfehler geglaubt....echt sch***


 das hört sich nicht gut an


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> das hört sich nicht gut an


das sach ich dir! Das blöde ander Sache ist ja, dass ich den Rahmen wohl nicht wiederbekomme weil Focus keine mehr hat...man, wenn ich normaler Kunde wäre und dafür 5000 Tacken auf'm Tisch gelegt hätte, dann würde ich ausflippen...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> das sach ich dir! Das blöde ander Sache ist ja, dass ich den Rahmen wohl nicht wiederbekomme weil Focus keine mehr hat...man, wenn ich normaler Kunde wäre und dafür 5000 Tacken auf'm Tisch gelegt hätte, dann würde ich ausflippen...


 Ja das ist ja das Blöde! welcher Rahmen ist das denn der vom letzten jahr


----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2009)

nein, natürlich ein neuer vom diesem Jahr (Raven Extreme - ist auch in meinem Fotoalbum)

das ist ja gerade der Witz...wenn ne Reklamation kommt, dann haste evtl. pech gehabt.
Naja, ich werde morgen jedenfalls mal nachfragen wie es aussieht - viel. hab ich ja doch Glück...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> nein, natürlich ein neuer vom diesem Jahr (Raven Extreme - ist auch in meinem Fotoalbum)
> 
> das ist ja gerade der Witz...wenn ne Reklamation kommt, dann haste evtl. pech gehabt.
> Naja, ich werde morgen jedenfalls mal nachfragen wie es aussieht - viel. hab ich ja doch Glück...


 achso!!! naja wünsche dir mal viel Glück dass du evtl. doch noch einen bekommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (17. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> achso!!! naja wünsche dir mal viel Glück dass du evtl. doch noch einen bekommst


ja danke vielleicht wird er ja für mich gefertigt aber dann bekomme ich den wohl erst zum ende der Saison


----------



## Tinchen12 (17. Mai 2009)

Gratuliere zu eurem 1., 2., 7. und 10. Platz!


----------



## Postmann (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,   

auch von mir Glückwunsch!!!! Wobei ich die Alterklassen Einteilung schon gelungen finde. Denn mit 41 Jahren ist Bonne noch bei den "Jungsenioren"  Womit ich nicht sagen möchte das Du alt bist Michael.... 

Wie war es denn Wetter technisch? Hattet Ihr es denn jedenfalls von oben trocken?    

Gruß Micha  

P.S. Ich haben gestern einmal den WW Steig in die andere Richtung (Hachenburg) unter die Reifen genommen. War echt super!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Mai 2009)

*2.Platz!!!*

Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Finisher.
Die Strecke war dieses Jahr deutlich langsamer, der Matsch hat einen die Suppe aus den Beinen gezogen.
Ansonsten war es wie jedes Jahr ein Highlight des Jahres

*@ Strong.* Zu der sache mit Focus sag ich jetzt mal nichts, vieleicht mal als PM
*@ Anfänger.* T-shirt ??? Ich wars nicht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Mai 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch von mir Glückwunsch!!!! Wobei ich die Alterklassen Einteilung schon gelungen finde. Denn mit 41 Jahren ist Bonne noch bei den "Jungsenioren"  Womit ich nicht sagen möchte das Du alt bist Michael....
> 
> ...






Hi Micha,

Wetter war super! Zwar hatten wir Regen vor dem Start (etwa 10min) aber während des Rennens kann ich mich nur an Sonnenschein erinnern. Ich war mit langem Trikot unterwegs und empfand es teilweise als zu warm...
Der Matsch war allerdings tief und grausam  und überhaupt nicht kompatibel mit meiner Form


@Löwe: komisch, im Auto war es auch nicht mehr


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *2.Platz!!!*
> 
> Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen Finisher.
> Die Strecke war dieses Jahr deutlich langsamer, der Matsch hat einen die Suppe aus den Beinen gezogen.
> ...



Wir sind einfach ganz locker gefahren. Warum wir trotzdem 6 Minuten Vorsprung hatten macht mich stutzig. Wir haben an den Verpflegungsstellen sogar angehalten, die Flaschen in Ruhe aufgefüllt und Bananen gegessen.

So schmerzfrei war ein Marathon noch nie ...


----------



## Stronglight (18. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> [B]@ Strong.[/B] Zu der sache mit Focus sag ich jetzt mal nichts, vieleicht mal als PM[/quote]
> 
> Gibt kein "Raven Extreme"-Frame mehr:heul: jetzt wollten die mir einen anderen anbieten, z.B. "Raven Pro":wut: ich hab gesagt, dass ich den nehme, wenn man aus dem häßlichen grün, ein rot machen kann...:D
> 
> Jetzt baue ich mir den "Raven Extreme" vom letzten Jahr auf weil ich einen weißen haben möchte...befriedigt mich zwar auch nicht wirklich, aber was soll man machen...:(


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Gibt kein "Raven Extreme"-Frame mehr jetzt wollten die mir einen anderen anbieten, z.B. "Raven Pro" ich hab gesagt, dass ich den nehme, wenn man aus dem häßlichen grün, ein rot machen kann...
> 
> Jetzt baue ich mir den "Raven Extreme" vom letzten Jahr auf weil ich einen weißen haben möchte...befriedigt mich zwar auch nicht wirklich, aber was soll man machen...


 Nach Stevens wechseln


----------



## Stronglight (18. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Nach Stevens wechseln


Cannondale hatte mir ein sehr schönes angeboten....aber neeee, man will ja auch was für die deutsche Wirtschaft tun jo, ich glaube ich bewerbe mich wirklich mal bei Stevens, jetzt weiß ich auch endlich weshalb Hanka und Mike gewechselt haben..


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Mai 2009)

Pierre, bist du ein LÖWE?

Dann fahr mit zur Marathon DM nach Garmisch!

2 Üf 70 Euro -Startgeld 45 Euro mach 115 Euro (Sprit mache ichzum größten Teil du 35 Euro ich den Rest, ok?)

Anreise Freitag: abends ne kleine Tour
Samstag die DM abends ein Weizentour mit ...
Sonntag: eine schöne Tour und dann nach Hause


Würde mich freuen ...

Wenn du alleine zur SWM fährst kostet das auch 70 Euro plus Startgeld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Mai 2009)

@Anfänger: habe auch noch mal alles Kontrolliert aber das Shirt war nicht dabei
hast du mal in dem Korb geguckt der bei dir im Kofferraum ist da ist ja einiges von uns gelandet sonst hätte ich auch keine idee mehr


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Anfänger: habe auch noch mal alles Kontrolliert aber das Shirt war nicht dabei
> hast du mal in dem Korb geguckt der bei dir im Kofferraum ist da ist ja einiges von uns gelandet sonst hätte ich auch keine idee mehr




Hallo Marcel,  

ja, sorry für die dumme Frage, aber nach 2x gucken habe ich es tatsächlich wieder gefunden 

Danke fürs nachsehen!


----------



## Stronglight (19. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> ja, sorry für die dumme Frage, aber nach 2x gucken habe ich es tatsächlich wieder gefunden
> 
> Danke fürs nachsehen!



Na mensch. da is die Saison ja doch wieder gerettet...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Na mensch. da is die Saison ja doch wieder gerettet...



War schliesslich meine persönlich positivste Erinnerung


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Pierre, bist du ein LÖWE?
> 
> Dann fahr mit zur Marathon DM nach Garmisch!
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du mir jetzt noch eine Ergebniss Garantie gibst: 
Ich hätte gerne Top 20

*Ok, bin dabei!!!* Stand eigentlich auch auf meinem Kalender. Freue mich auch!
Dafür sage ich aber Rodheim und EMC Finale ab.
Abfahrt Freitags geht frühestens 15.00 Uhr

Ich bin bis Mittwoch krank, waren am Sonntag zuviele Gels für meinen Magen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich bin bis Mittwoch krank, waren am Sonntag zuviele Gels für meinen Margen.



Gel 

Ich hege da einen gaaanz anderen Verdacht.










Gute Besserung!


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2009)

Der "Verdacht" steht noch bei mir im Kühlschrank


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der "Verdacht" steht noch bei mir im Kühlschrank




Ich meinte der *Erfolg *ist dir auf den Magen geschlagen


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn du mir jetzt noch eine Ergebniss Garantie gibst:
> Ich hätte gerne Top 20
> 
> *Ok, bin dabei!!!*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2009)

Ein Start wie jedes Jahr.




Foto: X-Sport


----------



## rosadrnorden (21. Mai 2009)

*@ Wurzel:*
Gesamt 5. 
Einen Punkt hinter dem 4.* , *könnte noch was geben.
Mußt du nochmal einen Raushauen

Löwe hat geschrieben - hat mich nicht ausgeloggt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Mai 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> *@ Wurzel:*
> Gesamt 5.
> Einen Punkt hinter dem 4.* , *könnte noch was geben.
> Mußt du nochmal einen Raushauen
> ...


 Ja schon gesehen meinste das Lohnt sich noch zum Finale zu fahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Mai 2009)

So, auf gehts zur Nister-Adventure-Tour. Heute um 12 in Hamm bei Luca. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> So, auf gehts zur Nister-Adventure-Tour. Heute um 12 in Hamm bei Luca. Wer kommt mit?


 Würde sehr gerne kann aber nicht weil ich gerade beim Zahnarzt war


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Mai 2009)

Heute waren wir hier an der Nister zu einer Adventure-Tour:





Es ging hoch und runter über Stock und Stein und Wurzeln (wo war der Glätter???)









Das Ende der Welt (des Trails) sah dann so aus:









Achtung! Auch im Bach glit rechts vor links! 






Jetzt darfst Du !!! 






Fazit: eine schöne Tour mit schönen Trails und schönster Sonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Mai 2009)

Schade wäre gerne mitgekommen aber beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Mai 2009)

*Seid ihr auch da gewesen ???*




*oder hier ??*





Nächste mal fahr ich auch wieder mit, hatte leider keinen Brückentag.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Seid ihr auch da gewesen ???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, waren wir nicht. Wir hatten ein wenig Zeitdruck wegen 15 Uhr Lauftreff in Wissen

Aber Schöne Aussicht und Bruchertseifen Downhill waren trotzdem mit drin


----------



## Ommer (22. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


>




Das ist ein passendes Bild für den KBU-Kalender.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. Mai 2009)

Gibt es ein Siegerlächeln vor dem Start???




































Jaaa!


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin gerne beim Schinder.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Mai 2009)

Wurzelglätter:





Welche Nr. hattes du Manfred ??


----------



## Rattlesnake (22. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Heute waren wir hier an der Nister zu einer Adventure-Tour:
> 
> Es ging hoch und runter über Stock und Stein und Wurzeln (wo war der Glätter???)
> 
> Das Ende der Welt (des Trails) sah dann so aus:



Ihr scheint ja ne schöne Tour gefahren zu sein.
@emfau
Na, sind deine Schuhe wieder trocken?


----------



## emfau (23. Mai 2009)

@Rattlesnake: zum Glück hatte ich die Ersatzschuhe mit. Ich war auf dem Weg zum Lauftreff (der dann doch ausgefallen ist wg. Brückentag.)






Ging sich besser damit auf den glitschigen Steinen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



musste deshalb aber auch mehrere Räder heil durch die Nister bringen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei der nächten Tour bist Du mit dabei, ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel Spaß bei Eurer Tour im Hochsauerland! 

Susi


----------



## Rattlesnake (23. Mai 2009)

emfau schrieb:


> @Rattlesnake: zum Glück hatte ich die Ersatzschuhe mit. Ich war auf dem Weg zum Lauftreff (der dann doch ausgefallen ist wg. Brückentag.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, bin ich bei einer der nächsten Touren dabei, habe ich dir doch versprochen. Deine Smilies sind mal wieder klasse. Muntern mich doch ein bisschen auf. 

Ich bin jetzt erstmal weg. Das Wetter könnte ja nicht besser sein. Wünsche euch ein schönes WE. Man sieht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> wurzelglätter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


767


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Mai 2009)

Was ein Wetter :
Meine Runde heute:
Dreisel, Ruppichterroth (5 Std. Pause *Arbeiten*) Römerstr, Hennef, Söven, Sand, Ittenbach, Großer Ölberg, Quer durchs 7 Gebierge, Schmelztal, Buchholz, Kircheib, Leuscheider Wald.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2009)

*Hallo !!!!*
Wie wars heute??


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Hallo !!!!*
> Wie wars heute??



Schön 

War mit Marcel duschen ...... 

Der Arme musste was getröstet werden. Hat er doch sein linkes Pedal verloren 

Gott sei Dank kann man eingeklickt auch mit nur einem Pedal fahren


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2009)

Wo warst Du?



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 21.06 Rodheim
> *24.05 Solingen*
> 31.05 Betzdorf
> 07.06 DM Garmisch
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2009)

*Geheim Training*


----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Hallo !!!!*
> Wie wars heute??




Super   

................ und bei Dir 

?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> War mit Marcel duschen ......
> 
> ...


 Danke wollte eigentlich erzählen dass ich Platt hatte bis Sonntag Gruß Marcel


----------



## Delgado (24. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Danke wollte eigentlich erzählen dass ich Platt hatte bis Sonntag Gruß Marcel



Karl Platt?



Auch inner Dusche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Karl Platt?
> 
> 
> 
> Auch inner Dusche?


 Verstehe ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2009)

Wer fährt am Pfingstmontag in Altlay den Eifel-Mosel-Cup mit? Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wer fährt am Pfingstmontag in Altlay den Eifel-Mosel-Cup mit? Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc




Ich!! Musste nach AU kommen.

Wann ist den Start? 3h vorher Abfahrt müsste ja reichen.

Kannst mitfahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (26. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wer fährt am Pfingstmontag in Altlay den Eifel-Mosel-Cup mit? Suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc



Ich fahre sowieso Siegburg an. Wenns besser passt


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2009)

Thanks für das Angebot Bonne

Aber Siegburg passt besser - wann geht es von da aus los?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Thanks für das Angebot Bonne
> 
> Aber Siegburg passt besser - wann geht es von da aus los?
> 
> ...



Was meint ihr, 8 Uhr oder 8:30? 

Start ist 11:15h Fahrzeit ca. 1:45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (27. Mai 2009)

Kommen denn alle nach Betzdorf? Bin zwar dank meiner Rippenprellung noch immer alles andere als fit, aber wenn es nicht schon wieder schlimmer wird, wollte ich gerne fahren(hau mir einfach ne Packung Voltaren rein) betreibe schon Frustessen mit chips und Shokolade - gott ging's mir gestern sch***:kotz:
Na immerhin konnte ich letztes WE mein Bike neu aufbauen - ich hoffe, der Rahmen hält jetzt länger 
VG!


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, 8 Uhr oder 8:30?
> 
> Start ist 11:15h Fahrzeit ca. 1:45



8 Uhr klingt gut. Wo der Treffpunkt in Siegburg?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> 8 Uhr klingt gut. Wo der Treffpunkt in Siegburg?



Schlage vor Seligenthal, Arenz und Siebertz. Kannst du dahin kommen?


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2009)

Diese Adresse hier? Ist das weit weg vom Bahnhof (Radelfahrzeit)? 

Ahrens+Sieberz GmbH & Co KG
Seligenthal
Hauptstraße 440
53721 Siegburg


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Diese Adresse hier? Ist das weit weg vom Bahnhof (Radelfahrzeit)?
> 
> Ahrens+Sieberz GmbH & Co KG
> Seligenthal
> ...



Nein, das ist nicht weit. Ich schätze mal  10-15 Minuten Fahrzeit! 

Mani, hast Du noch Platz für einen Mitfahrer im Auto (ohne Rad)? Mein Freund kommt übers Wochenende. Ansonsten fahren wir wieder selber...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Mai 2009)

Hi wollte nur mal eben erwähnen dass ihr auch noch an mich denkt Manni oder Bonne beide hatten indireckt zugesagt werde mich besser bei Bonne (einschreiben) ??????


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Mai 2009)

Dann fahr Du doch bei Manni mit. 

Ich würde eh gerne so schnell wie möglich nach dem Rennen nach Bonn zum grillen  So bin ich unabhängiger und habe meinen Freund auch gleich mit untergebracht!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Dann fahr Du doch bei Manni mit.
> 
> Ich würde eh gerne so schnell wie möglich nach dem Rennen nach Bonn zum grillen  So bin ich unabhängiger und habe meinen Freund auch gleich mit untergebracht!


  Nein!!! wäre eh Besser von der Fahrerei wenn ich mit Bonne fahr Der Manni fährt auch immer schnell nach Hause erstrecht wenn es ums Grillen geht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Dann fahr Du doch bei Manni mit.
> 
> Ich würde eh gerne so schnell wie möglich nach dem Rennen nach Bonn zum grillen  So bin ich unabhängiger und habe meinen Freund auch gleich mit untergebracht!



Vllt könnt ihr dann den Marc mitnehmen? Zurück kann er dann mit mir fahren.


----------



## Tinchen12 (27. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Vllt könnt ihr dann den Marc mitnehmen? Zurück kann er dann mit mir fahren.



Wir müssen die Rückbank umklappen um das Rad rein zu bekommen. 2 Räder und 2 Personen ginge vielleicht, aber 2 Räder und 3 Personen ist utopisch. Du kennst mein kleines, süßes Auto? Und Matti  hat in seinem Seat auch nicht viel mehr Platz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Wir müssen die Rückbank umklappen um das Rad rein zu bekommen. 2 Räder und 2 Personen ginge vielleicht, aber 2 Räder und 3 Personen ist utopisch. Du kennst mein kleines, süßes Auto? Und Matti  hat in seinem Seat auch nicht viel mehr Platz...




OK dann Marc muesstest du nach Eitorf kommen, geht das? Ich hole dich am Bahnhof ab...?

Der Regio kommt 7:59 an! (Abfahrt Siegburg 7:45)

P.S. kenne das kleine suesse Auto was so trefflich zu dir passt


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2009)

Okay, dann komme ich nach Eitorf


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Mai 2009)

Pierre was ist mit H und S am Freitag


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Mai 2009)

Fahre Morgen (mit dem Auto) zum H&S hat jemand interesse mitzukommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2009)

*nö !!*


----------



## Tinchen12 (28. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Fahre Morgen (mit dem Auto) zum H&S hat jemand interesse mitzukommen



Um wieviel Uhr denn?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Mai 2009)

Wenn du mit möchtest richte ich mich nach dir sonst fahre ich morgen früh würde dich auch abholen!


----------



## Tinchen12 (28. Mai 2009)

Wie früh ist denn früh?


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Mai 2009)

Bei Marcel ist früh so ca. 13.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Mai 2009)

Sagen wir 10Uhr oder 11 uhr was passt dir


----------



## Tinchen12 (28. Mai 2009)

Sagen wir 11 Uhr in Seligenthal an der Einfahrt von Ahrens& Sieberz?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Mai 2009)

Alles klar bin dann da


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

*@ Wurzel:*
11.15  Uhr ab Dreisel, Dattenfelder Str. .

@Stronglight.
Bei mir geht morgen auch nichts, Stress auf der Arbeit, Probleme mit der AchillesSehne, und Angst um meine Carbon Anbauteile auf der Schanze.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. Mai 2009)

OK Was ist mit deiner Sehne


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

zwickt ein wenig, hatte heute nach langem malwieder die Diadora an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (30. Mai 2009)

Ich muss mich für morgen leider auch abmelden, da ich zum einen das Startgeld vergessen haben zu überweisen, und zum andern meine Rippe noch Probleme bereitet - bin zwar heute wieder das erste Rennen gefahren (und hab's auch gewonnen ) aber ich dachte am ende echt das mir einer ein Messer in dir Rippen haut


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

Feigling !!!!

Alles gute deiner Rippe, komm mal wieder in die Gänge !!
Wo war den heute ein Rennen, ich wüßte nur von einem Bergzeitfahren in RLP. 
Wo ich auch gerne gefahren währe *aber* ich muß ja Arbeiten*.*


----------



## Stronglight (30. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Feigling !!!!
> 
> Alles gute deiner Rippe, komm mal wieder in die Gänge !!
> Wo war den heute ein Rennen, ich wüßte nur von einem Bergzeitfahren in RLP.
> Wo ich auch gerne gefahren währe *aber* ich muß ja Arbeiten*.*



Na das sagt der richtige in Sollingen, oder wie das heißt - na zumind. in der Nähe...Vorgestern war ja auch gut, aber dann bin ich gestern wieder ne Stunde Rennrad gefahren, und da kam wieder das stechen 

Na hast ja noch in Bergisch die Gelegenheit mich "nass" zu machen(wusste gar nicht, dass auch E-Bikes zugelassen sind )


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Na das sagt der richtige in Sollingen, oder wie das heißt - na zumind. in der Nähe...Vorgestern war ja auch gut, aber dann bin ich gestern wieder ne Stunde Rennrad gefahren, und da kam wieder das stechen
> 
> Na hast ja noch in Bergisch die Gelegenheit mich "nass" zu machen(wusste gar nicht, dass auch E-Bikes zugelassen sind )


 

Solingen ? Da hab ich doch Trainiert.
Ich muß doch nicht überall fahren, aber du warst doch auch nicht in Solingen .
Bergisch Gladbach muß ich dich entäuschen, das nimm ich nur zur Vorbelastung für einen Marathon tags darauf.


----------



## Stronglight (30. Mai 2009)

manman, immer 'ne Ausrede nee, war durch's Solling - hört sich auch irgenwie ähnlich an.

Was haste denn für wichtige Carbonteile montiert? Gut, mit dem Frame würde ich nach eigener Erfahrung da wohl auch nicht mehr runterspringen, aber alles andere sollte das doch wohl aushalten


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Mai 2009)

Die FSA Teile die du auch hast.
So, ich geh mir jetzt die Beine rassieren.
Ausreden ?? Ich bin halt Racer


----------



## Stronglight (30. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die FSA Teile die du auch hast.



na da kann ich Dich beruhigen, das sind geile Teile und das beste, der Lenker ist leichter als der K-Force, und dabei auch noch stabiler da es im Grunde ein Alu Lenker ist, der mit Carbon umzogen wurde

Na dann viel spaß beim rasieren, ich wechsel dann mal eben mein Blut


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen, es ist *RACE DAY!!*

Wer kein Rennen fahren will aber eine Radtour plant sollte heute mal in Betzdorf vorbei kommen.
Action, Essen&Trinken, Sonne alles wird geboten.
*An so einem Tag hatten wir schon mal 3000 Zuschauer dort und 300 Fahrer !!!!*


*http://www.german-a-cup.de/*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Guten morgen, es ist *RACE DAY!!*
> 
> Wer kein Rennen fahren will aber eine Radtour plant sollte heute mal in Betzdorf vorbei kommen.
> Action, Essen&Trinken, Sonne alles wird geboten.
> ...


Cool glaube ich werde da mal vorbeischauen habe mich eh schon gefragt was ich den ganzen Tag machen soll bis Später


----------



## Beach90 (31. Mai 2009)

Danke für den spontanen Vorschlag. Werde auch vorbeischauen und spontan mit meiner super duper alles-was-rumfliegt-Allergie hinterm Marcel rumeiern 

Have a nice Raceday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Hier bitte Abstimmen !!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401886
KBU Kalenderblatt Mai.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Hier bitte Abstimmen !!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401886
> KBU Kalenderblatt Mai.



...


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...


????


----------



## Handlampe (31. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ????



...ich bin manchmal ein wenig verwirrt...


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Mai 2009)

...


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich bin manchmal ein wenig verwirrt...


 
Ich auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, öfters sogar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Fungrisu (31. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ????



Hi P..... wolltest du heute nicht beim Saarschleifen Bike Marathon sein 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Nein, heute war der erste Lauf vom Rheinland Cup, in Betzdorf, ca 35 km von mir.Also keine frage wo ich hinfahre.

*Zur strafe meines tollen ergebnis bin ich auch dann mit dem Rad heim gefahren*


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nein, heute war der erste Lauf vom Rheinland Cup, in Betzdorf, ca 35 km von mir.Also keine frage wo ich hinfahre.
> 
> *Zur strafe meines tollen ergebnis bin ich auch dann mit dem Rad heim gefahren*



und, wie ist es gelaufen? Ich habe mich mit Voltaren vollgestopft für den Stevens-Cup überreden lassen...hätte ich mir auch schenken können, gleich in der ersten Runde hat sich auf einmal der Lenker gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit heute zufrieden, von der Platzierung ist vieleicht nicht mehr drin, aber ich war 3:15 min. schneller wie letzes Jahr mit gleichbleibenden Rundenzeiten, womit ich evtl. nächste Woche in Garmisch bei der DM an einem Top 20 Platz kratzen kann.

Bilder von heute in meinem Album:


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2009)

aber das ist doch'n Marathon...oder wie?


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

*


Ich bin Marathon Fahrer
	
*

Mir liegen die langen Rennen deutlich besser, so 3-4 und mehr km Berge hoch und nach 3-4 Stunden das Tempo noch hochhalten, dass ist mein Ding.
Deswegen bin ich mehr oder weniger auch mit heute zufrieden, die 7 Runden bin ich Konstant gefahren.





Wieso bekomme ich mein Fotos nicht mehr in *Groß* Hierrein *?????*


----------



## Solanum (31. Mai 2009)




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Cool,danke. 
Aber warum kann ich das nicht mehr
Ich kann nur noch klein übertragen.


----------



## Stronglight (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch nie kapiert wie das überhaubt geht aber viel. geht das ja bei manchen Verbindungen nicht

Ach ja, Ergebnisse sind jetzt on... da waren ja nicht viel Starter am Start...da war in der Nordheide irgendwie mehr los, und der Crossweltmeister stand auch mit in der Reihe...kam sogar halbwegs hinterher bis sich mein Lenker verabschiedet hat...naja, war viel. auch mein Glück weil ich mir wohl sonst die Lunge mit ausgestrampelt hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Mai 2009)

Aus RLP und Saar waren viele beim Saarschleifen Marathon und morgen ist Finale vom EMC.


----------



## Delgado (2. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Ich bin Marathon Fahrer
> ...




Dafür hast Du das coolste Bild 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582754981/


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2009)

War cool in Altlay. Danke an Manni und Bonne für den Taxi-Dienst Und an die Rippis am Streckenrand. War etwas im Eimer und müde, vor Willingen muss ich noch etwas trainieren und früher schlafen gehen. Und 2010 dann richtig vor der Saison trainieren...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Solanum (2. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du das coolste Bild
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3582754981/



Ja das stimmt!! das ist ja mal wirklich cool!


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juni 2009)

@anfänger warst wieder zu schnell


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Juni 2009)

*@Wurzel:*
Glückwunsch Marcel. 
	



Zum Tages zweiten


Zum Gesamt Ergebnis

Ich hoffe jetzt ist der Knoten geplatz und es geht weiter so.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Wurzel:*
> Glückwunsch Marcel.
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke wäre echt SUPER


----------



## Solanum (2. Juni 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Danke ist echt SUPER



gratulation...merk Dir einfach wie Du´s gemacht hast und machs ab jetzt einfach immer so!

Liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2009)

...ich war langsam, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> ...ich war langsam, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


wo hast du das Bild den schon her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wo hast du das Bild den schon her



Von nmbiking.de Der Norbert fotografiert auf den Rennen immer seine Söhne (die sind schnell...) und sammelt Impressionen für seine Page.

Bei Sportograf gibt es auch eine Menge Bilder, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie mir kaufen soll (bei mir sind es über 20 Bilder).
Link: http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/543

Viel Glück für deine nächsten Rennen!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. Juni 2009)

Danke dir


----------



## donnyS (3. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Fachleute.
Würde mir gerne einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen und stehe nun vor der Frage Tubeless oder nicht.Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Zuverlässigkeit,Pannensicherheit bzw. Verfügbarkeit von Tubelessreifen in den gängigen Profilen.
Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen.
Donny


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juni 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Fachleute.
> Würde mir gerne einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen und stehe nun vor der Frage Tubeless oder nicht.Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Zuverlässigkeit,Pannensicherheit bzw. Verfügbarkeit von Tubelessreifen in den gängigen Profilen.
> Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen.
> Donny



Beim Schinderhannes parkte jemand neben uns, der Tubeless auf die Langstrecke ging. Kurz nach dem Start (ca. 5min) war er wieder da...doppelt platt!

Für mich gibts deshalb nur "mit Gummi" der Sicherheit wegen


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre auch an einem Rad Tubeless und kann mich nicht beschweren. Bisher hatte ich einen Einstich den ich mitbekommen habe. Ich bin weitergefahren und er war nach ein paar Sekunden wieder dicht.

Auf einem Marathon hätte ich dann dennoch einen Ersatzschlauch dabei...
Und bei Doppelplatt würde ich mich erstmal an den Wegrand setzen und


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Für mich gibts deshalb nur "mit Gummi" der Sicherheit wegen


*Ganz nach dem Motto: *
*machs mit.............. ..................................(gib dem Platten keine Chance)*


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2009)

Ich stehe auf Latex


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich stehe auf Latex


Genau es gibt kein Besseren "Verhüterli"


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2009)

Abfahrt zum *M*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein kleines Foto der Tages - und

GESAMT-CUP-SIEGERIN


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Abfahrt zum *M*



Muss heute im Deutzer Bahnhof versacken 

wo es auch ein *M* gibt


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleines Foto der Tages - und
> 
> GESAMT-CUP-SIEGERIN


 
Natürlich auch hier Glückwunsch !!!
	

Das ist ja dann der hier :


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Natürlich auch hier Glückwunsch !!!
> 
> 
> Das ist ja dann der hier :


 Ne der war nicht so Groß und eine Flasche Sekt gab es


----------



## Tinchen12 (3. Juni 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ne der war nicht so Groß und eine Flasche Sekt gab es



Für die Mädchen Sekt, für die Männer Bier 
Bin doch froh ein Mädchen zu sein...

Und Mani, auf einem kleineren Bild hätte man mich sicher auch erkannt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. Juni 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Für die Mädchen Sekt, für die Männer Bier
> Bin doch froh ein Mädchen zu sein...
> 
> Und Mani, auf einem kleineren Bild hätte man mich sicher auch erkannt


 Da zeigt sich mal wieder _das Manni nicht genug von dir haben kann_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juni 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Für die Mädchen Sekt, für die Männer Bier
> Bin doch froh ein Mädchen zu sein...
> 
> Und Mani, auf einem kleineren Bild hätte man mich sicher auch erkannt


Ich fand das kann nicht groß genug sein  
weil es einfach gut getroffen ist


----------



## Anfaenger64 (3. Juni 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich mal wieder _das Manni nicht genug von dir haben kann_


Was ihr nem alten Sack noch so zutraut ...tse tse tse


----------



## rosadrnorden (4. Juni 2009)

@Wurzel










 - arm hab ich leider nicht gefunden nur Bein


LG Rosa
javascript:openRequestedPopup('smilie/Krank/17.gif')




http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2009)

donnyS schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Fachleute.
> Würde mir gerne einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen und stehe nun vor der Frage Tubeless oder nicht.Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Zuverlässigkeit,Pannensicherheit bzw. Verfügbarkeit von Tubelessreifen in den gängigen Profilen.
> Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten freuen.
> Donny



Tubeless ist traktionsstärker, rollt besser, ist viel pannensicherer sowohl bei Durchschlag als auch bei Durchstichen, aber wenn er dann doch mal plattgeht, dauert das Schlauch einziehen etwas länger, da der Reifen strammer auf der Felge sitzt und das Ventil demontiert werden muss!

Daher gilt für mich:

Im Training und CC-Rennen: am liebsten Tubeless

Bei Marathon: Schlauchreifen und Latexschläuche!!


Da der Reifenwechsel bei Tubeless komplexer ist wähle einen Alltagsreifen: Nobby Nic oder Racing Ralf. Andere Fabrikate empfehle ich nicht!


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Von nmbiking.de Der Norbert fotografiert auf den Rennen immer seine Söhne (die sind schnell...) und sammelt Impressionen für seine Page.
> 
> Bei Sportograf gibt es auch eine Menge Bilder, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich sie mir kaufen soll (bei mir sind es über 20 Bilder).
> Link: http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/543
> ...



nimm die flatrate  meine sind schon da


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Juni 2009)

Wünsche allen DM Teilnehmern 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## rosadrnorden (5. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wünsche allen DM Teilnehmern
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


 
Bist zu Spät, Bonne und Löwe sind bereits um kurz nach Eins los


----------



## rosadrnorden (6. Juni 2009)

Hier ein kurzer Stand von der Deutschen Meisterschaft in Garmisch:

Löwe 17. Platz - Senioren 1  
	


Bonne 4. Platz - Senioren 2      
	


Herzlichen Glückwunsch an beide.


----------



## rippi3 (6. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzer Stand von der Deutschen Meisterschaft in Garmisch:
> 
> Löwe 17. Platz - Senioren 1
> 
> ...


Oh Mann - wirklich super Ergebnisse, aber Platz vier ist mehr als bitter für so viel Schinderei


----------



## Stronglight (6. Juni 2009)

Platz 4 ist doch supi bei 26 Startern in der Klasse (-6 die ausgeschieden sind)...Platz 4 ist zwar immer irgendwie ärgerlich, aber wenn man sich die Zeiten ansieht, dann ging wohl nicht mehr...von daher:  und Glückwünsche!!
und dann noch bei dem Gammelwetter...hoffe morgen ist es im Harz besser, kalt reicht ja wohl...

Ja Pierre, hast dich auch gut geschlagen hast ja die erhoffte Top 20 Platzierung erreicht (na zumin. in der Klasse ) - und war doch ne gute Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emfau (7. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Oh Mann - wirklich super Ergebnisse, aber Platz vier ist mehr als bitter für so viel Schinderei




Ist doch klar, wir waren nicht da zum Anfeuern....


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo aus Garmisch.
Danke für euer Mitgefühl.
Für  mich ist er 4. Platz wie ein Sieg!!
Gruß Bonne

P.S. Unter 5 Stunden war das Ziel.


----------



## Solanum (7. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Hier ein kurzer Stand von der Deutschen Meisterschaft in Garmisch:
> 
> Löwe 17. Platz - Senioren 1
> 
> ...





Gratulation!


----------



## Stronglight (7. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hallo aus Garmisch.
> Danke für euer Mitgefühl.
> Für  mich ist er 4. Platz wie ein Sieg!!
> Gruß Bonne
> ...



Ist ja auch schließlich die DM! Aber ärgern tut man sich vielleicht doch ein wenig - es sei denn, es war einfach nicht mehr drin.

Bei mir lief es heute nicht so toll, nur Platz 7 nach 90Km  (und das war keine DM!)


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Juni 2009)

Zurück aus Garmisch.
Klasse war es, aber auch unglaublich, Unwetter in den Bergen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Juni 2009)

100km 2900 Hm in 5.03 Std und somit 17. der Deutschen Meisterschaft


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juni 2009)

Wir waren nur so langsam, weil wir ständig Bilder gemacht haben


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juni 2009)

Wir hatten heute Vorbereitungsfrühstück für den Kurztrip in die Schweiz am nächsten Wochenende. Zunächst ein wenig Warmlaufen zur Froisburg (25km/2:30h) 520hm (gut dass wir die Räder dabei hatten)

Dann das erste Brötchen. Am Nachmittag bei Regen nochmal gut 20km in 1:30 

Am Donnerstag gehts in aller Frühe nach Biel, wo Freitag um 22 Uhr der Start erfolgt...wir hoffen dass unsere Läufer schnell sind und wir noch vor High Noon am Samstag in den Federn liegen (mit einem Glas Sieger-Sekt, versteht sich )


----------



## emfau (8. Juni 2009)

@Bonne und @Löwe:

4. und 17. Platz in der DM ist natürlich spitzenmässig! 
Eure Fans gratulieren ganz herzlich....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (8. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wir waren nur so langsam, weil wir ständig Bilder gemacht haben



Bei den schönen Seen hätte ich lieber geplanscht als Bilder zu machen 

Gratuliere euch zu den Platzierungen!


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Wir waren nur so langsam, weil wir ständig Bilder gemacht haben



Ein Problem das uns durchaus bekannt ist.

Um so mehr Glückwunsch zu dieser Leistung


----------



## Beach90 (8. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch zu den tollen ergebnissen.
Ich hab auch eins ... hab mein ABI bestanden  und Rock am Ring überlebt


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den tollen ergebnissen.
> Ich hab auch eins ... hab mein ABI bestanden  und Rock am Ring überlebt



Wobei das Zweite höher einzustufen ist.

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Delgado (8. Juni 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ... hab mein ABI bestanden



Glückwunsch 


... ich auch


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube meins ist schon nicht mehr gültig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rippi3 (8. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube meins ist schon nicht mehr gültig


 
Nee, das verfällt nicht, auch wenn man schon ultra-alt ist 
Gut gemacht Max


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Nee, das verfällt nicht, auch wenn man schon ultra-alt ist
> Gut gemacht Max



ich weiß auch nix mehr - da ich doch kein Dr. geworden bin, hätte Hauptschule auch gereicht - dann wäre ich wenigstens Vollprofi geworden und mit Ulle gemeinsam ohne Doping mit Lance gekämpft...


----------



## Vizepräsident (8. Juni 2009)

Na Mädels schlottern euch schon die Knie vorm Rennen in Pracht, da wird der eine oder andere mächtig weinen...

bis dann

gruß

der Vize


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Juni 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den tollen ergebnissen.
> Ich hab auch eins ... hab mein ABI bestanden  und Rock am Ring überlebt


 

Glückwunsch
Kannst du dich ja jetzt endlich wieder aufs Radfahren konzentrieren

*@Stronglight:* Wenn ich nicht solange Fußball gespielt hätte, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich 8 mal die Tour gewonnen und dazu jedes Jahr als vorbereitung den Giro. 

*@Vize: *Ich weiss schon wer*.* Kommst du in der Woche davor vom Höhentraining aus Arizona.


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich nicht solange Fußball gespielt hätte, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich 8 mal die Tour gewonnen und dazu jedes Jahr als vorbereitung den Giro.



Und wenn ich nicht schon so alt und gebrechlich wäre, würde ich zumindest rippi3 den Hintern versohlen.


----------



## Stronglight (8. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Stronglight:* Wenn ich nicht solange Fußball gespielt hätte, dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich 8 mal die Tour gewonnen und dazu jedes Jahr als vorbereitung den Giro.


Ja, aber nur wenn ich und Lance nicht dabei gewesen wären...

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass für meine Ausbildung Fachhochschulreife Mindestvoraussetzung war, von daher doch lieber an alle Schulgänger: IMMER SCHÖN FLEIßIG LERNEN UND ABSCHLUSS MACHEN!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Juni 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenn ich und Lance nicht dabei gewesen wären...


Ihr wärt doch meine Wasserträger gewesen


----------



## rippi3 (8. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich nicht schon so alt und gebrechlich wäre, würde ich zumindest rippi3 den Hintern versohlen.


Ach komm - wer soooo viele WP-Punkte geholt hat, kann noch nicht so gebrechlich sein!
Oder hast Du für die tägliche 2 KM Runde um den Block immer 5 Stunden gebraucht  Na - jetzt wird mir so einiges klar


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Juni 2009)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Na Mädels schlottern euch schon die Knie vorm Rennen in Pracht, da wird der eine oder andere mächtig weinen...
> 
> bis dann
> 
> ...


 "Müde" Worte


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Ach komm - wer soooo viele WP-Punkte geholt hat, kann noch nicht so gebrechlich sein!
> Oder hast Du für die tägliche 2 KM Runde um den Block immer 5 Stunden gebraucht  Na - jetzt wird mir so einiges klar



1,5 Km, es sollte ja nicht gleich in Rennen ausarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. Juni 2009)

*@ Wurzel:* Hier ist er.





Den hast du letztes Jahr verpasst


----------



## Wurzel glätter (9. Juni 2009)

Wow da lass ich dich dieses Jahr stehen


----------



## donnyS (9. Juni 2009)

hallöchen,
fahre Sonntag zum Bike - Event nach Willingen.
Jemand Lust mitzukommen?  äh! mit Auto,nur damit man sich richtig versteht!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Juni 2009)

So Mädels, morgen wirds Ernst mit dem Event der Woche! 

Das Cube ist aufgerüstet für den "großen" Tag mit:

- Gepäckträger und Fahrradkörbchen
- 3 Flaschenhalter
- 3 B+M Hellmacher vorne mit zus. 150Lux (Sigma Black LED 90 Lux als Ersatz mobil dabei)

- hinten 2 Frogs, ein 5er-LED Rücklicht und ein Breitwandrückstrahler 
- Klingel
- Schwalbe Marathon 2.00 "unplattbar"
Vorbau nach oben zeigend
- GPS
- Tacho und Pulsuhr
- Streckenkarte und Höhenprofil in Folie einlaminiert

Ich wusste gar nicht, wie schmal so ein 620-mm-Lenker werden kann 


Ich hoffe nur die Laufräder halten das ganze Gewicht, gefühlt hat der Hobel jetzt rund 30kg (ohne die Trink- und tretenden Flaschen)

Allen anderen Viel Spaß am langen Wochenende!!!


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Juni 2009)

@wurzel

http://www.schelder-triathlon.de/12.html


----------



## rosadrnorden (11. Juni 2009)

*@ Wurzel:*


----------



## sibby08 (13. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch an Michael Bonnekessel zum 1. Platz in Willingen .
Ich war Dir dicht auf den Fersen Platz 248 , Zeit 4:10:01


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Michael Bonnekessel zum 1. Platz in Willingen .
> Ich war Dir dicht auf den Fersen Platz 248 , Zeit 4:10:01



Wäre die Strecke 1-2 Km länger gewesen, ich bin mir sicher du hättest ihn noch eingeholt. Beim nächsten Mal hast du ihn.

Glückwunsch an euch beide.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juni 2009)

War ja klasse heute in Rhens.
Das Wetter, die neue Strecke, Teilnehmer Rekord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 860 Meldungen

Einzig mein Rennen: Bei km 50 war ich noch gesamt 3. auf der Langstrecke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , bei der Verpflegung in den Weinbergen hätte ich mein Flaschen auffüllen müßen. Bei km 62 hatte ich dann nur noch Sternchen gesehen und bin fast dehydriert( Berghoch ging nur noch schiebend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). So hab ich dann ca. 20 Platze verloren.(Vieleicht bin ich noch ca. 5.-8. in der Sen1 Wertung)

Das heißt ich muß nächste Woche einiges wieder gut machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (15. Juni 2009)

Hey, 
war am Sonntag auch in Willingen, war aber etwas enttäuscht, da das Festival schon sehr geschrumpft ist.Wirtschaftskriese geht wohl auch an den Bikern nicht spurlos vorbei.

Glückwunsch zu den guten Ergebnissen.


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. Juni 2009)

seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub???

Keiner mehr da????


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch in Willingen auf der kleinen Runde dabei Guter Kurs, hat Spaß gemacht.

Das Wetter aus dem Hochsauerland haben wir dann wohl für Samstag nach Bergisch Gladbach mitgenommen...


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Juni 2009)

genau wird klasse laut wetter.de


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Michael Bonnekessel zum 1. Platz in Willingen .
> Ich war Dir dicht auf den Fersen Platz 248 , Zeit 4:10:01



Mein Bruder ist da seinen ersten Marathon überhaupt gefahren ... er hat wohl die gleiche Verbissenheit wie ich. Er hatte ein paar Minuten weniger als du. Er fuhr ein Carbon-Fuji von mir. 

695. Bonnekessel Christian     1962 Porta Westfalica                                           4:03.25,0 

Mein Jugendfreund Bernward 705. Förster Bernward          1966 Straßlach-Dingharting                                      4:05.46,7

war auch kurz vor dir. sein Bike: Ein ehenmaliges Ghost-Teamrad von mir.
Ich hatte also 3 Räder im Rennen ...

Interessiert das überhaupt jemanden?


----------



## ultra2 (18. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ...Interessiert das überhaupt jemanden?



War jetzt auch mein Gedanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (18. Juni 2009)

Gibt's pics vom Bruder?


----------



## rippi3 (18. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gibt's pics vom Bruder?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren..., wo der Bruder doch am Samstag so eifrig von mir ferngehalten wurde...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren..., wo der Bruder doch am Samstag so eifrig von mir ferngehalten wurde...




War wohl besser so


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. Juni 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> War wohl besser so


 
Wiesooooooo

Bist Du etwas eifersüchtig  

 





http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## rippi3 (18. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Bist Du etwas eifersüchtig


 
Nee, dem hätte nur der Mann leid getan - wenn der mich hätte kennenlernen müssen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Juni 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Wiesooooooo
> 
> Bist Du etwas eifersüchtig
> 
> ...


fast  richtig 
ich hätte eher mitleid mit dem armen bonne2


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Juni 2009)

hey so schlimm ist meine "Glücksbringerin" ja auch nicht oder


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> bei der Verpflegung in den Weinbergen hätte ich mein Flaschen auffüllen müßen. Bei km 62 hatte ich dann nur noch Sternchen gesehen und bin fast dehydriert( Berghoch ging nur noch schiebend



In Willingen habe ich mir bei der Verpflegung auch zu wenig mitgenommen und bin am Ende abgekackt - es ging am Ende eher in Zeitlupe voran... Naja, das passiert auch Profis, gut zu wissen

Viel Spaß am WE,
Marc


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> In Willingen habe ich mir bei der Verpflegung auch zu wenig mitgenommen und bin am Ende abgekackt - es ging am Ende eher in Zeitlupe voran... Naja, das passiert auch Profis, gut zu wissen
> 
> Viel Spaß am WE,
> Marc


 
. "Die Wunde war eigentlich am zuwachsen", jetzt hast du mich wieder daran erinnert das ich einen 2. Platz weggeschmießen habe.


*@ Wurzel:* Samstag haben wir nicht den Doblo, du müßtest fahren.
Dafür fährt Daniela als Betreuer mit nach Dichtelbach.
Dann kann man nochmal die Augen schließen und ein wenig Kröcher hören


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gibt's pics vom Bruder?



Blöder Spruch."Wer googlen kann, ist klar im Vorteil" (denn braucht man ja nicht mal richtig schreiben ....können!)

http://www4.marathon-photos.com/scr...9/Sympatex+Bike+Festival+Willingen&match=1590


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (19. Juni 2009)

Hey, allen mal viel Glück für Samstag, 
kann leider nicht starten wegen den Abi Feierlichkeiten.
Und fragt bitte nicht wozu ich gerade mehr Lust hab... 

Weiss irgendwer was am Sonntag für Wettkämpfe in der Region sind?
Max


----------



## Bonnekessel (19. Juni 2009)

NRW-Cup Haltern!!!

MFG musste suchen...nimmt dich mit auf jeden Parkplatz


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juni 2009)

Ahhh..fein hab mich entschieden. 
Werde den Drachenmarathon in Asslar fahren. 90 Minuten von Zuhause entfernt und endlich mal wieder was längeres Fahren  Hat den MA auch wer auf der Liste?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Juni 2009)

Frage: ist für Morgen der Furious Fred zu Riskant oder würdet ihr das auch probieren bin mir da nämlich nicht schlüssig in Traben Trabach bin ich damit Wunderbar zurecht gekommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Juni 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ahhh..fein hab mich entschieden.
> Werde den Drachenmarathon in Asslar fahren. 90 Minuten von Zuhause entfernt und endlich mal wieder was längeres Fahren  Hat den MA auch wer auf der Liste?


 


Was ist das denn ?????

Bin beim Kandrich Extrem !!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Juni 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Frage: ist für Morgen der Furious Fred zu Riskant oder würdet ihr das auch probieren bin mir da nämlich nicht schlüssig in Traben Trabach bin ich damit Wunderbar zurecht gekommen


 
Geht, habe mit Markus gesprochen.

@ Beach: Fahr doch bei uns mit am Sonntag. Kandrich Extrem.







Zu deinem hab ich das gefunden.
http://www.drachen-marathon.de/


----------



## Beach90 (20. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn das Besondere bei Kandich extrem? Hab auf der HP diesen erschrekenden Satz dazu gefunden 





> wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass dies kein Rennen ist, sondern eine Touristikfahrt!



Edit: Das Tolle dabei ist, dass die Anfahrt (laut Routenplaner) nach Dichtelbach 1 Std 38 Minuten beträgt und nach Asslar 1 Std 26 Minuten...ich würde also 12 Minuten sparen


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Juni 2009)

Klasse Bilder von heute wieder unter Meik64.de

*Danke*

z.B.


----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2009)

Der dümmste Sturz von heute geht auf mein Kappe - danach bin ich noch die zwei Runden gefahren, doch jetzt schmerzt es ganz nett (Fußgelenk-Melone)...

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder von heute wieder unter Meik64.de
> 
> *Danke*
> 
> z.B.


 
Habe da auch noch ein paar Bilder, siehe hier im Team III Thread, oder direkt in meinem Webalbum


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Der dümmste Sturz von heute geht auf mein Kappe - danach bin ich noch die zwei Runden gefahren, doch jetzt schmerzt es ganz nett (Fußgelenk-Melone)...
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Marc


aber sehr gut abgerollt. wenn du so über den Powerbar-Hügel gekommen wärest ...wärest  du der Star gew sen
Bonne


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2009)

Das Abrollen hat gut geklappt (so gut wie keine Schrammen), jedoch ist mein Fußgelenk nun etwas gecrasht. Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass ich Klickschuhe gefahren bin, keine Ahnung.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Juni 2009)

Gestern lief es so "lala". Die Beine waren doch nicht so Frisch wie ich wollte. Nach denn letzten Rennen und dem Training vieleicht auch normal (Garmisch, Emmelshausen, Rhens immer lang).

Trotzdem ein dritter Platz und in der Gesamtwertung zur Zeit 2.

Jetzt mach ich erstmal eine Pause, mehr lockere Tourchen durchs Forumland.

Hab noch was von Samstag:


----------



## Stronglight (22. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Gestern lief es so "lala". Die Beine waren doch nicht so Frisch wie ich wollte. Nach denn letzten Rennen und dem Training vieleicht auch normal (Garmisch, Emmelshausen, Rhens immer lang).
> 
> Trotzdem ein dritter Platz und in der Gesamtwertung zur Zeit 2.
> 
> Jetzt mach ich erstmal eine Pause, mehr lockere Tourchen durchs Forumland.



Hä? Platz 3 ist doch prima!(???)Haste dich vertippt, oder sind nur 3 mitgefahrern? Wo warst Du nochmal?


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Juni 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Hä? Platz 3 ist doch prima!(???)Haste dich vertippt, oder sind nur 3 mitgefahrern? Wo warst Du nochmal?


Kandrich Extrem im Hunsrück, 56 km 1800 Hm. 
Ich hab dort letztes Jahr gewonnen. Dieses Jahr war auch mehr drin, bin aber auch ca.5 min langsamer gewesen.

Im moment ist bei mir die Luft raus, hab jetzt ca.6750 km, nur MTB, auf dem Buckel, fürs erste Halbjahr(15% mehr als 2008). 
Ich mach jetzt mal was Rekom bis Pracht, danach gehts dann in den Jahresurlaub.

Du bist aber Stark in Haltern gefahren. RespektOder ist jemand "gutes" mit deiner Nummer gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (23. Juni 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Du bist aber Stark in Haltern gefahren. RespektOder ist jemand "gutes" mit deiner Nummer gefahren.



Haha...ich war immer völlig am ende gewesen als ich den blöden Berg hochgelaufen bin - hatte das Gefühl, der war 200m hoch und mind 30% steil, hat schon Plätze gekostet...den Techniktipp von Bonne hätte ich gerne am Start gehabt na was soll's, war trotzdem spaßig Am Sonntag ist Wetter angesagt, mal sehn was da so geht - Hauptsache nicht laufen


----------



## rosadrnorden (26. Juni 2009)

hey Mädels, achne hier sind ja fast nur Jungs - also gilt für Euch auch

schaut mal hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8641


----------



## Stronglight (28. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch zum 3. Hr. Bonnekessel viel hat da aber nicht gefehlt zum 1.!

Mich hat es am Do. voll erswischt und hab' mir 'ne Erkältung eingefangen - da hatte es keinen Sinn an Start zu gehen - nichteinmal zum hinterher rollen...


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Juni 2009)

Erstmal gute Besserung!

Na,waren aber mehr als 2 Minuten. Auf Alter hochgerechnet war es natürlich knapp, Max und Andre sind ja 10 Jahre jünger und EX-Elite-Biker in der falschen Klasse! Meine Form steigt! In 3 Wochen dann gegen Schwedler, Ball, Öchsi und weitere, die mir einen Platz unter den Top -5 bei der DM wegfischen könnten. Mal abwarten ...Nächste Woche ist kein Rennen ...Schade oder ich suche nochmal.... hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Marc B (28. Juni 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> (...).Nächste Woche ist kein Rennen ...Schade oder ich suche nochmal.... hat jemand einen Tipp?



Wenn 2 Stunden Anfahrt nicht zu viel sind (Rennen am Sonntag den 5. Juli):
http://www.mountainbike-cup.de/index.html

Die Region soll sehr schön sein und das Rennen klingt sehr gut. Aber zwei Stunden Anfahrt sind zwei Stunden Anfahrt...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Stronglight (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, das is'n cooler Marathon - technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem nett..."2Std.Anfahrt" zhh...an solche Zeiten hab' ich mich schon gewöhnt...

@Bonne: Der Schwedler is'n Crosser, das habe ich erst in H gesehen. Von daher keine Sorge das er gleich weg ist - kommt natürlich auch ein wenig auf den Kurs an...mal seh'n ob ich auch dabei sein kann - *das* ist 'ne Anfahrt*!* ...da sind doch 2 Std. nix!


----------



## Bonnekessel (6. Juli 2009)

Ein Rennen, mal anders...

Massenstart (Elite, U19, Master 1und hinten dann wir Masters 2): Nach 1 Runde war ich endlich Erster der Masters 2, doch dann ... verfahren ein Flatterband war weg und ich bin den zwei anderen Bikern hinterher, doch als ich die eingeholt hatte, hatten die keine Startnummer dran ...also zurück und auf Platz 9 wieder eingereiht ...dann Attacke ....Sattelbruch ...egal weiter im Stehen... und zu Beginn der letzten Runde an beiden belgischen Meistern vorbei ...doch dann ...Kettriss ...und 6 km ins Ziel laufen, kriechen, Laufrad fahren, usw. am Ende 10.Platz bei den Masters 2 und irgendwas um Platz 40 Gesamt.

Fazit: Ich habe für die Deutsche neue Teile dran und habe in St.Vith eine supertolle MTB-Veranstaltung erlebt. Da will ich 2o1o wieder hin. 

Während des Rennens hat mich Thorsten Potts Motto zum Weitermachen gebracht: "Aufgeben ist für immer, Schmerzen gehen vorüber"! Recht hat er! ScheiXX Muskelkater vom Laufen habe ich jetzt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (7. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ein Rennen, mal anders...
> 
> Massenstart (Elite, U19, Master 1und hinten dann wir Masters 2): Nach 1 Runde war ich endlich Erster der Masters 2, doch dann ... verfahren ein Flatterband war weg und ich bin den zwei anderen Bikern hinterher, doch als ich die eingeholt hatte, hatten die keine Startnummer dran ...also zurück und auf Platz 9 wieder eingereiht ...dann Attacke ....Sattelbruch ...egal weiter im Stehen... und zu Beginn der letzten Runde an beiden belgischen Meistern vorbei ...doch dann ...Kettriss ...und 6 km ins Ziel laufen, kriechen, Laufrad fahren, usw. am Ende 10.Platz bei den Masters 2 und irgendwas um Platz 40 Gesamt.
> 
> ...




Wenn das Pech sich an einem Tag so auspowert hat es keine Reserven fürs nächste Mal.


----------



## Tazz (7. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Ein Rennen, mal anders...
> 
> Massenstart (Elite, U19, Master 1und hinten dann wir Masters 2): Nach 1 Runde war ich endlich Erster der Masters 2, doch dann ... verfahren ein Flatterband war weg und ich bin den zwei anderen Bikern hinterher, doch als ich die eingeholt hatte, hatten die keine Startnummer dran ...also zurück und auf Platz 9 wieder eingereiht ...dann Attacke ....Sattelbruch ...egal weiter im Stehen... und zu Beginn der letzten Runde an beiden belgischen Meistern vorbei ...doch dann ...Kettriss ...und 6 km ins Ziel laufen, kriechen, Laufrad fahren, usw. am Ende 10.Platz bei den Masters 2 und irgendwas um Platz 40 Gesamt.
> 
> ...



*................Tapfer *​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Juli 2009)

Wer außer mir hat noch Urlaub und Zeit???

Schaut hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8757


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich dann vieleicht Mitte der Woche endlich Urlaub bekomme, dann bin ich hier.!!!!!!
Mit Rad, ich wede dann auch wieder ins Training einsteigen.





*@ Bonne* . Glückwünsch zur tollen Veranstaltung, trotz schlechtem Wetter. 
Viel Glück jetzt noch nächstes Wochenende


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann vieleicht Mitte der Woche entlich Urlaub bekomme, dann bin ich hier.!!!!!!
> Mit Rad, ich wede dann auch wieder ins Training einsteigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst Du in Rennesse (trainieren)?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Juli 2009)

Nur GA für Duisburg, vieleicht auch etwas auf der CC Strecke in Westenschouven. 7km Trails am Stück, wer hier 3 Runden schnell fährt ist platt danach.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Juli 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wer außer mir hat noch Urlaub und Zeit???
> 
> Schaut hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8757


 Ich habe Zeit die ganze Woche Kurzarbeit aber muss noch ein paar sachen erledigen ab Mittwoch würde ich gerne mit dir Biken z.B. endlich mal zum Kloster


----------



## Anfaenger64 (12. Juli 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ich habe Zeit die ganze Woche Kurzarbeit aber muss noch ein paar sachen erledigen ab Mittwoch würde ich gerne mit dir Biken z.B. endlich mal zum Kloster



Können wir machen ... kennst du die Dienstzeiten - ääh - Ruhetage?


----------



## Delgado (12. Juli 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ...  z.B. endlich mal zum Kloster



Vielleicht behalten sie Dich gleich da .... Novizen sind z. Zt. sehr begehrt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. Juli 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Vielleicht behalten sie Dich gleich da .... Novizen sind z. Zt. sehr begehrt


 Da gehöre ich ja auch hin


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Juli 2009)

*@ Bonne* . Glückwünsch zur tollen Veranstaltung, trotz schlechtem Wetter. 
Viel Glück jetzt noch nächstes Wochenende[/QUOTE]

Das bracuhe ich auch! Habe mir gestern beim Rennen meiner Tochter den Daumen umgeknickt (bin in der Wurzelpassage ausgerutscht).
Im Rennen musste ich rechts mit der linken Hand schalten und hatte in den Dh´s tierische Schmerzen. Gestern hast noch für den knappen Sieg gereicht. Jetzt ist die Hand stark geschwollen, kann mir nicht mal die Hose (hechel D.) zumachen ...also nur RR-Trainung möglich.
Aber es wird hoffentlich abMittwoch wieder gehen ...


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ...Jetzt ist die Hand stark geschwollen, kann mir nicht mal die Hose (hechel D.) zumachen ...also nur RR-Trainung möglich.



Verstehe ich das richtig, das man Rennrad mit offener Hose fährt?

Nun ja, ist ja Sommer. Ansonsten gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Juli 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Das bracuhe ich auch! Habe mir gestern beim Rennen meiner Tochter den Daumen umgeknickt (bin in der Wurzelpassage ausgerutscht).
> Im Rennen musste ich rechts mit der linken Hand schalten und hatte in den Dh´s tierische Schmerzen. Gestern hast noch für den knappen Sieg gereicht. Jetzt ist die Hand stark geschwollen, kann mir nicht mal die Hose (hechel D.) zumachen ...also nur RR-Trainung möglich.
> Aber es wird hoffentlich abMittwoch wieder gehen ...



Deinem Gesichtsausdruck kann man das aber nicht ansehen...immer nur gelacht wie das aussieht:



 


 

 




Obwohl die Daumenhaltung schon etwas seltsam aussieht:





Und der Tochter ging es danach auch noch gut:


----------



## Stronglight (13. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nur GA für Duisburg, vieleicht auch etwas auf der CC Strecke in Westenschouven. 7km Trails am Stück, wer hier 3 Runden schnell fährt ist platt danach.



Alle Welt sieht zu das er Höhenmeter trainieren kann im Urlaub, nur Herr S. fährt auf's platteste Land zum trainieren... 

Ich fahre diese Jahr 24Std. Rennen mal auf'm Renner Man(n) muss sich ja auch mal anderen Herausforderungen stellen, und gegen Ulle wollte ich schon immer mal fahren...  Aber wer weiß, wenn es sich anbietet, dann fahr ich auch noch 'ne Woche später Duisburg...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juli 2009)

@Wurzel & alle anderen Trailjunkies:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8765


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann vieleicht Mitte der Woche endlich Urlaub bekomme, dann bin ich hier.!!!!!!
> Mit Rad, ich wede dann auch wieder ins Training einsteigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Na hoffentlich bleiben dir solche Bedingungen 






wie am Wochenende bei der CC EM in Zoetermeer erspart!


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. Juli 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Wurzel & alle anderen Trailjunkies:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8765



Für mich leider zu spät, ich muss um 13 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein 

Ausser, ihr würdet aus "langsam" "sehr schnell" machen um aus den 5 Stunden Fahrzeit 2,5 Stunden zu machen


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Juli 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bleiben dir solche Bedingungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich warum ich gelacht habe ...


Wir hatten da in Pracht wohl eine bessere Strecke mit weniger Schlamm

GRuß Bonnne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (14. Juli 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Obwohl die Daumenhaltung schon etwas seltsam aussieht:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bei der Drehgriffschaltung ist Daumen dafür verantwortlich überhaupt drehen zu können. Mach das mal ohne!
> ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juli 2009)

petejupp schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich bleiben dir solche Bedingungen
> 
> wie am Wochenende bei der CC EM in Zoetermeer erspart!


 

Morgens wenn ich Radfahre ist es Trocken bei 22 Grad, 
Nachmittags wenn ich am Strand liege ist es dann 30 Grad bis Abends um 21 Uhr.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Juli 2009)

@Anfänger: BITTE lass uns die Tour erst um 11uhr30 starten lassen ich kann leider nicht früher eine stunde dürfte ja eigentlich keinen unterschied machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte mit 11.30 Uhr kein Problem.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Juli 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Anfänger: BITTE lass uns die Tour erst um 11uhr30 starten lassen ich kann leider nicht früher eine stunde dürfte ja eigentlich keinen unterschied machen



Vorbehaltlich der nicht verneinenden Antwort des eingetragenen weiteren Mitfahrers habe ich mal auf 11:30 verlegt


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Juli 2009)

Super dann kann ich ja doch mitfahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2009)

Schön war es mal wieder, vor allem die *zwei *Eis in Hamm. Und der fliegende Bonne auf dem Rennrad. 
Ich hab 78 km, 19.7 im Schnitt, 1256 Hm, Fahrzeit 3.56 Std.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> allem die *zwei *Eis in Hamm



Hast du eins für mich mit gegessen...?


----------



## luckylocke (15. Juli 2009)

Jeder hat eins für dich mitgegessen. 
Es war eine sehr schöne Tour.
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Urlaub und hoffe, dass Manfred und ich uns nicht zufällig in Österreich über den Haufen karren.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juli 2009)

ja SUPER Tour heute schade das Anfänger nicht zu Ende gefahren hat das Eis war echt Lecker



 @Pierre morgen 10:30 abfahrt schön GA richtung Betzdorf wer Lust hat darf sich da natürlich noch anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2009)

GA Straße !!!! OK, darfst in meinem Wind fahren.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> GA Straße !!!! OK, darfst in meinem Wind fahren.


  von RECOM war nicht die Rede


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Juli 2009)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Jeder hat eins für dich mitgegessen.
> Es war eine sehr schöne Tour.
> Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Urlaub und hoffe, dass Manfred und ich uns nicht zufällig in Österreich über den Haufen karren.



Keine Gefahr bei meinem Tempo


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> von RECOM war nicht die Rede


Rekom ?? Ich habe jetzt 3 Wochen Rekom gehabt, ich hoffe du kannst zumindest die Hälfte der Strecke mithalten.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Juli 2009)

ist OK Pierre


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. Juli 2009)

Gute Nacht


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Juli 2009)

Auch wieder nett heute.
2er Zeitfahren im Siegtal Richtung Siegen.
74 km 2.45 Std


----------



## Delgado (18. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Auch wieder nett heute.
> 2er Zeitfahren im Siegtal Richtung Siegen.
> 74 km 2.45 Std



Ich hatte Schneppenhurth --> Esens in 14h Einzelzeitfahren.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Juli 2009)

@ BONNE: 
_GRATULATION ZUM ERNEUTEN GEWINN DER DEUTSCHEN MEISTERSCHAFT_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (19. Juli 2009)

Jau, von mir auch: *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!!!*

Ist mir das nie aufgefallen, oder gibt es schon immer 2 Masterklassen?


----------



## Beach90 (19. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir GlücKwünsche zu diesem tollen Erfolg


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Juli 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @ BONNE:
> _GRATULATION ZUM ERNEUTEN GEWINN DER DEUTSCHEN MEISTERSCHAFT_


Auch von hier Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dass Du bloss Dein Versprechen brichst


----------



## Postmann (20. Juli 2009)

WOW, ja Bonne, auch vor mir "HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH"!!!!

Du hast es wirklich verdient, da Du nicht nur ein super Fahrer bist, sondern vor allem weil Du dich auch so extrem für den Sport einsetzt!!! 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Vizepräsident (21. Juli 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir nochmal!
Der Bonne kann sich echt QUÄLEN! Respekt.
Viele andere hätten wohl aufgegeben mit einem Sehnenanriss am Daumen!

viele Grüße


----------



## Vizepräsident (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich kann nur alle warnen auf der Huth zu fahren. Hab mir jetzt schon wieder einen Nagel im Reifen eingefangen, solche Idioten, die meinen Glasscherben und Nägel im Wald zu verteilen sind das Letzte. Aber was können wir dagegen machen!!!???? Voschläge?!Wenn wir nicht mehr daher fahren, haben die Leute ja erreicht was sie wollen!


gruß

Vize


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Juli 2009)

Vizepräsident schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich kann nur alle warnen auf der Huth zu fahren. Hab mir jetzt schon wieder einen Nagel im Reifen eingefangen, solche Idioten, die meinen Glasscherben und Nägel im Wald zu verteilen sind das Letzte. Aber was können wir dagegen machen!!!???? Voschläge?!Wenn wir nicht mehr daher fahren, haben die Leute ja erreicht was sie wollen!
> 
> ...


 
Milch in die Trainingsreifen


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche!

Zum Thema Nägel: Schweigen ! Sonst kommen ja noch mehr Biker ...Bin gestern mit Paula die  XXXX abgelaufen und habe weder Scherben noch Nägel gesehen ...


Hier ein neues Thema (auch für Delgado): 

http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de/new...iskussion-zur-championsleague-der-hobbyfahrer

bonne


----------



## Vizepräsident (23. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub Milch hilft nicht bei nem 10 cm langen Nagel im Reifen...


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juli 2009)

So, bin zurück aus Holland.

*@ Bonne.*

*Jetzt nochmal schriftlich.*
*Größten Respekt und riesen Glückwunsch.*
Nachdem du mich Sonntag anriefst hab ich erstmal ein kaltes *Heineken *auf dich getrunken.(Ich lag in der Sonne am Strand)
Was du alles erzählt hast weis ich nicht mehr, du bestimmt auch nicht

Morgen starte ich bei einem MTB Triathlon als Fahrer einer Staffel, mal sehen wie das Training von Holland anschlägt.


@ Wurzel: Du faule Sau!! Warum meldest du dich nicht bei den KTT´s.??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> @ Wurzel: Du faule Sau!! Warum meldest du dich nicht bei den KTT´s.??


 
Hab ich doch jetzt


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juli 2009)

Besser jetzt als nie !!!
*Höhenprofil der Radstrecke (Länge ca. 18,5 km)*


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Juli 2009)

Ich hab dir auch ein Extran mitgebracht !!!!!!




Und Vorweg. Ja, *Ultra2*, ich war wieder auf dem MTB Kurs in Westenschouven !!!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...Und Vorweg. Ja, *Ultra2*, ich war wieder auf dem MTB Kurs in Westenschouven !!!



Sehr schön. Wie oft?

Und du hattest Zeit und Muse dir Gedanken über deine im August noch ausstehende Mission zu machen.

@Bonne - Glückwunsch zum Titel


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist der August und September dicht.
01.08 MA Nordenau
07.-09.08 *24H Duisburg*
15.08 Betreuer bei Triathlon oder CC Rennen in Lüttringhausen
16.08 Tri Staffel ??
22.08 Sauerland MA
23.08 Biathlon in AK oder CC in Haiger
29.08 Rheingau MA
06.09 Bank1Saar MA *! RLP Meisterschaft !*
12.09 Daun MA und Nightride CC Rennen 
20.09 Gallahaan MA *Finale CX Challenge*
26.09 Zilshausen MA
03.10 ein MA im WW 

@ Wurzel: Darfst die Termine gerne übernehmen 
*@ Bon**ne. *Schönen Urlaub


----------



## ultra2 (26. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der August und September dicht.
> 01.08 MA Nordenau
> 15.08 Betreuer bei Triathlon oder CC Rennen in Lüttringhausen
> 16.08 Tri Staffel ??
> ...



So, ich habe für dich einmal dein Programm gestrafft. Mir würde der 22.08.09 gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der August und September dicht.
> 01.08 MA Nordenau
> 07.-09.08 *24H Duisburg*
> 15.08 Betreuer bei Triathlon oder CC Rennen in Lüttringhausen
> ...


 Ob du die alle fährst was ist mit Oberhausen Herdeorf


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Juli 2009)

Wann ist den Oberhausen ?? 
Herdorf werde ich nicht fahren (Wahrscheinlich)


Oberhausen ist am 13.09.
Dann fahr du mal dahin.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Juli 2009)

*@ Wurzel:* was war das den für eine Trainingsgruppe 
	

die du da hattest ??? Respekt

Ich war erst im Leuscheid, dann WW Steig nach Flammersfeld, Straße zurück nach Leuscheid, ab Raiffeisen Markt noch mal mit Speed und zwei MTB´ler aus Eitorf durch den Ohmbach Trail zur Siegbrücke Herchen Bhf, danach Siegtal Rekom heimwerts.
Schöne Urlaubs Abschluß Tour.
69km 2.54 Std 959Hm


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Juli 2009)

irgendwelche Rennrad fahrer die kamen mir wie gelegen schön bei denen hintendran gehangen und ab war aber heute nur GA bis Eitorf da eine kleine extra Runde und wieder zurück jetzt gleich noch eine kleine Recom einheit Miriam zur Fahrschule bringen und in Rosbach was erledigen lust mitzukommen


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Juli 2009)

Wann fahren wir den zum Händler unsers Vertrauens ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wann fahren wir den zum Händler unsers Vertrauens ???


 
wenn du möchtest


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Juli 2009)

Guckt ihr hier.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjD6y9pMhfc"]YouTube - Bicycle Bike Race Motorpacing Video[/ame]

@ Wurzel:
Am WE entweder Nordenau oder Racerrunde(80-100 Km rund um Wahnbachtalsperre, Siegburg, Lohmar) mit T.Sonntag, M.Stolz und mir.
H&S müßen wir mal sehen, Freitag geht nicht, Samstag bist du beim Fußball. 
Ich würde Montag vorschlagen!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Juli 2009)

Bei der Racer Runde wäre ich gerne dabei ist das Samstag oder Sonntag 


Montag wäre H&S inordnung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. Juli 2009)

Kann ich dir morgen sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kann ich dir morgen sagen


 Sonntag könnte ich nämlich mit


----------



## Deleted 57408 (29. Juli 2009)

Bedeutet Racer Runde mit MTB auf Straße? Mit welchem Stundenmittel seid ihr denn da unterwegs, wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wurzel glätter (29. Juli 2009)

Nein nicht Straße immer schön Wald und Wiese
Racer Tour bedeutet in dem fall nur das die genannten Fahrer Racer sind


----------



## Wurzel glätter (31. Juli 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Kann ich dir morgen sagen


  wann jetzt


----------



## rosadrnorden (31. Juli 2009)

..


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Juli 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wann jetzt


 
??? Ich ruf den Markus gleich mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Juli 2009)

*Nordenau Marathon!!!*

Keine Tour morgen. 
Aber Sonntag könnte man was fahren, macht mal einen Vorschlag.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (1. August 2009)

Dann viel spaß und Glück


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. August 2009)

Bin zurück. 
Markus 5. der Lizenzgesamt Klasse, ich 10.
Für Sen1 Lizenz ist das der 3. und 5. Rang.
37 km 900 Hm in 1.25 und 1.33 Std.

Ich muß jetzt Grillen und dann Fußball gucken, Windeck gegen Schalke 04.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. August 2009)

@Pierre: was ist mit H&S Morgen oder Dienstag


----------



## rosadrnorden (2. August 2009)

Dienstag. Ist besser.
Guckst du nicht auf Freecaster den Weltcup in Canada ???
Geh über bsn rein.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (2. August 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> Dienstag. Ist besser.
> Guckst du nicht auf Freecaster den Weltcup in Canada ???
> Geh über bsn rein.


 OK Dienstag welche uhrzeit und wo Treffen


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. August 2009)

Nach meiner Arbeit, am besten von meiner Arbeit. 
Danach fahre ich von meiner Arbeit einen Nightride nach Hause.

Das Männer Rennen laüft jetzt bei Freecaster


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. August 2009)

@Wurzel:
Und, hast du geguckt auf Freecaster ?? War klasse, dass währe mein Wetter gewesen.

Kannst du morgen 17.30 Uhr in Ruppi sein ? 
Vieleicht auch 17.00.

Kann sein das ich vor Duisburg aber noch nicht tausche.

Was macht deine Form? Bei mir ganz OK, die ersten 10km in Nordenau waren Sch.. danach wars OK, Sonntag war ich Laufen 5x 1000m je unter 4min, und heute Fahrtspiel über die Nutscheid,40km 1.35 Std.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (3. August 2009)

Ja habe ich geguckt war klasse übertragen die jetzt alle Weltcups
Werde dann zwichen 17:00 und 17:30 in Ruppi sein

Meine Form müsste gut genug sein um dich jede Runde hinter mir zu halten

Wann fahrt ihr nach Duisburg ( uhrzeit)


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. August 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Meine Form müsste gut genug sein um dich jede Runde hinter mir zu halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (3. August 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ja habe ich geguckt war klasse übertragen die jetzt alle Weltcups
> Werde dann zwichen 17:00 und 17:30 in Ruppi sein
> 
> Meine Form müsste gut genug sein um dich jede Runde hinter mir zu halten
> ...


 
Ja,die übertragen seid Houffalize.

Für Duisburg hab ich mir Freitag frei genommen, also so ca.11.00 Uhr abfahrt.

OK bis morgen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. August 2009)

Ist es nicht schön !!??  Und ich habs schon berührt


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schön !!??  Und ich habs schon berührt




Ganz nett. 

Gibt's ein Gewichtslimit für den Fahrer?
Also ich würd' die Sitzstreben ziemlich schnell schrotten


----------



## Beach90 (3. August 2009)

Das Gewicht kann sich allemal sehen lassen. 900 g hab ich neulich irgendwo gelesen.
Mit dem Hobel kann´s ja abgehen


----------



## Postmann (4. August 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht kann sich allemal sehen lassen. *900 g *hab ich neulich irgendwo gelesen.
> Mit dem Hobel kann´s ja abgehen



Fürs's komplette Bike???????   WOW!!!!


----------



## Beach90 (4. August 2009)

Nein ... pro Speiche natürlich 
Quark, meine natürlich das Rahmengewicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. August 2009)

@ Delgado. Du wiegst doch nur 43 Kg

Ja, der Rahmen wiegt *900 Gramm,* wahrscheinlich kann ich die Tage das Bike mal fahren.
Besser ich kann es nächstes Jahr jeden Tag fahren


@ Wurzel. Fahrerlager Plan für Duisburg ist raus. Ihr seid direkt bei den WC´s und Duschen 
	



Focus ist wie immer. Kannst gerne mal auf eine Thüringer vorbei kommen.


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Wir sind in Sektor C.

Wer noch?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wir sind in Sektor C.
> 
> Wer noch?


 
Sektor F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. August 2009)

*Ich sag euch mal was:*
Der Marcel (Wurzel) fährt demnächst bestimmt ein weißes 32ger Kettenblatt und eine 11-28 Kassette.


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Sektor F



Ist ja schrecklich


----------



## Stronglight (8. August 2009)

Was an dem Bike schön ist, muss mir mal jemand verraten ich werd in der nächsten Saison wohl auf Cannondale wechseln...eh Pierre, ihr müsst euch mal ein wenig anstrengen wenn ihr unser Team noch einholen wollt - gutes Briefing ist die halbe Miete...


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2009)

Hallo Wurzel 

Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz in DU 


@ Pierre,

Glückwunsch zum 5. Platz in Duisburg 

Schade nur, dass ihr den MTBvDingenskirchen vorbei ziehen lassen musstet .

Aber so ist das eben; der Bessere gewinnt. 

Leider waren in unserer Mixed-Wertung 31 Teams besser als wir.

Egal! Spaß hat's gemach und war ein super Training. Nur die Papparazzi an der Dusche waren echt aufdringlich.


----------



## ultra2 (10. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzel
> 
> Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz in DU
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch an Alle zu den doch ordentlichen Ergebnissen.



Delgado schrieb:


> ...Nur die Papparazzi an der Dusche waren echt aufdringlich.



Wir haben aber zum Schutz des Individuums alles eventuell anstößige unkenntlich gemacht.

Unzensierte Bilder sind käuflich zu erwerben!





Der gute Pierre hat das von sich aus schon gemacht.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (10. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzel
> 
> Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz in DU


 Danke nur meine Zeiten im Ergebniss stimmen nicht habe mit einem teamkollegen Transponder und Startnummer vertauscht da keine Namen auf der nummer waren ( zu spät angemeldet) naja am gesamtergebniss ändert das ja nichts mehr aber für die eigene Motivation schon

Auch von mir Glückwünsche an allen Teilnehmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (10. August 2009)

@ultra,

besser ist aber bestimmt das Duschfoto von Delgado und Solanum - oder?

Allen Glückwunsch zu Ihren Platzierungen - Respekt 

LG Rosa


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzel
> 
> Glückwunsch zum 4. Platz in DU
> 
> ...


 
Wahr wieder klasse im Pott.
Schade nur das mir ein dicker fehler unterlaufen ist.
Ich hab für 2 Runden den Transponder vergessen

Für den Veranstalter(Skyder) und der Zeitnahme war dies kein Beinbruch, anhand der Runden-Zeit meines Kollegen nach mir könnte man sehen das dar was genau um 30min falsch war. Von daher bekamen wir die 2 runden angerechnet 
(ist nach Angabe von Skyder in den 24 Std. mehrmals passiert)
Die MTBvD fand dies aber nicht korrekt, so gingen die runden dann wieder rausdas kostet mich natürlich Team intern was.
Aber ob nun 4. oder 5. ist uns eh schnuppe.
Sau Stark fand ich aber das Team MTBvD Poison, wir hatten Samstag mittag einen Kettenriss, ohne den hätten wir sie *Vieleicht *noch schlagen können. Nächts hatten wir sie fast mal.

Echt gefahren haben wir dann 92 Runden, und mein schnitt liegt knapp unter 16 min. 
So und nun hole ich ein paar Stunden Schlaf nach. 
Bin heute wieder geradelt 30km 450Hm


----------



## Stronglight (10. August 2009)

Na ihr dürft euch bei Rene bedanken das ihr in den Top 5 geblieben seit denke ich 
Unser Team war super, erstes 24h Race mit den Jungs und auf Anhieb 2.Platz Gesamt und in der Klasse mit 2 Runden Vorsprung!


----------



## Postmann (12. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wer fährt denn in 2 Wochen beim Bike Biathlon in AK mit?

Gruß
Micha


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. August 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht zu sehr am Wochenende (2 Triathlons) verausgabe, dann ich

LG Rosa


----------



## Beach90 (12. August 2009)

Mein Saisonhöhepunkt dieses Jahr


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Mein Saisonhöhepunkt dieses Jahr



Wann ist das 29.8.?


----------



## rosadrnorden (12. August 2009)

nein, am 23.08.

Wir Mädels fahren heute wieder mal das Vierbuchermühlental starten um 18 Uhr in Rosbach, hast evtl. Lust mitzufahren?

LG Rosa


----------



## Delgado (12. August 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> nein, am 23.08.
> 
> Wir Mädels fahren heute wieder mal das Vierbuchermühlental starten um 18 Uhr in Rosbach, hast evtl. Lust mitzufahren?
> 
> LG Rosa




Lust immer 

Muss mal sehen wie ich's zeitlich hinbekomme.

Ihr seid dann wohl von 18:10 - 18:45 Uhr im Tal, bzw. danach Richtung Waldbröl unterwegs?

Dann komme ich Euch evtl. entgegen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2009)

*@ Wurzelglätter**: *Kannst morgen ca. 17.00 Uhr bei mir auf der Arbeit vorbei kommen, dann fahren wir Quer über die Nutscheid nach Dreisel.

Das Rennen am Samstag kann ich nicht mitfahren, habe beim RV Adler gefragt, auch in a.K. kein Start für Lizenzfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. August 2009)

habe mir gerade die Ausschreibung angesehen das Rennen ist ja nur 10 Km lang das lohnt sich ja eh nicht oder machen wir beim Mörsbach mit


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2009)

Hast ja auch coole Bilder bei Sportograf


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. August 2009)

ja ja du nicht


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2009)

40 Stück, jedes besser als deine.
Ich bestelle die Bilder.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. August 2009)

es kam an diesem Wochenende ja auch auf etwas anderes an ausser auf die Bilder


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2009)

Gels ? Riegel ? Ersatzteile ?  Hast ja recht, schneller als du war ich ja auch.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. August 2009)

Ja Glückwunsch


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. August 2009)

*Danke*  

*NL *führt zur Halbzeit 2:0 gegen England


----------



## Postmann (14. August 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Marcel!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (14. August 2009)

Happyhappybirthdaaaaaay​


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. August 2009)

*Alles Gute und Gesundheit, viel Erfolg usw.*


----------



## Delgado (14. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Marcel 




..... Deine Bilder sind natürlich die schöneren


----------



## Blut Svente (14. August 2009)

@ Marcel:Auch von mir!

@ Windecker Racebuben: Fahrt ihr Taunustrails?


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. August 2009)

Auch ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## emfau (14. August 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Wurzel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd_aus_Holz (14. August 2009)

Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. August 2009)

Hallo Wurzel,

auch von mir Alles Gute und vor allem Erfolg und Gesundheit!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. August 2009)

@ Alle: Danke für die vielen schönen Glückwünsche


----------



## Delgado (14. August 2009)

Wurzel & Anfänger, kommt doch morgen nach Remscheid zum Rennen.
Danach ist noch 'ne Tour um Altenberg, damit sich die Anreise lohnt.


Gruß

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. August 2009)

*@ Wurzel: *
Der Löh-Trail ist soweit, dadurch kann die Dreisel Runde um 1400m und 55 Hm verlängert werden.**

Eingang des Trails ist am Ende des neuen Weges, ziemlich links zwischen einem Baum und ein Steinhäufchen.
Bin heute 7mal darunter.

*@Bon**ne: *Lief doch gut heute. Erstes Rennen nach dem Urlaub und dann 3. beim BL Rennen.Glückwunsch.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. August 2009)

@flämi: den Trail hast du gut gekennzeichnet findet man sofort habe noch ein paar Spuren runter gebremst


----------



## Beach90 (19. August 2009)

Hey,
habt ihr schon Teams für den Bike Biathlon gemacht? Irgendwo nochwas frei?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. August 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey,
> habt ihr schon Teams für den Bike Biathlon gemacht? Irgendwo nochwas frei?


 fährst du da mit


----------



## Beach90 (19. August 2009)

Klar, wird doch dieses Jahr mein Saisonhöhepunkt.
Werde mich aber aufs schiessen konzentrieren


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2009)

@ Wurzel: Vieleicht fahren wir Samstag mit dem Bonne nach Grafschaft.

Du hast übrigens Startnr. 487, das heißt Block 3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. August 2009)

und du


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. August 2009)

Na, wie immer. erste Reihe.
Tel. heute noch mit Bonne.

@Beach: Wegen Team hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na, wie immer. erste Reihe.


 Toll da hab ich schon keinen bock mehr


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Toll da hab ich schon keinen bock mehr



Wichtig ist nicht wo er startet sondern wo er ankommt


----------



## Beach90 (20. August 2009)

Eben. Sido ("Mein Block") ist ja bestes Beispiel dafür, dass es beim Erfolg nicht drauf ankommt aus welchem Block man kommt 

Achso... ich bin ja einmal Grafschaft gefahren, da ist es nicht aufgefallen, dass ich mich einfach in den ersten Block gestellt hatte. Hätte sonst verflixt weit hinten gestanden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. August 2009)

Der Block ist in Grafschaft eh nicht so wichtig, gewinnen wird dort keiner von uns.

Und Grafschaft ist doch eine Autobahn.


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. August 2009)

Wir sind gestern zufällig mit dem Renner in Herchen gelandet und da merkte ich, dass ich Windeck bei Tageslicht kaum kenne. 
Ich würde schon gerne noch einmal in eurem Revier radeln? Vorzugsweise Mittwochs... Ist da jemand von euch unterwegs?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Wir sind gestern zufällig mit dem Renner in Herchen gelandet und da merkte ich, dass ich Windeck bei Tageslicht kaum kenne.
> Ich würde schon gerne noch einmal in eurem Revier radeln? Vorzugsweise Mittwochs... Ist da jemand von euch unterwegs?


klar die nächsten vier wochen schon


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. August 2009)

Warum denn nur 4 Wochen?

Dann würde ich mich einfach mal für nächsten Mittwoch anmelden. Um wieviel Uhr würdest Du denn starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. August 2009)

weil ich da Urlaub habe und Vormittags kann oder wolltest du lieber nachmittags


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. August 2009)

Du hast 4 Wochen Urlaub? 

Ich bin eine arme kleine Schülerin und muss bis 13 Uhr die Schulbank drücken. Wir könnten Nachmittags starten


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. August 2009)

den habe ich mir auch verdient ist das erste mal das ich dieses jahr urlaub habe klar gegen 13,14,15 uhr geht auch 
vieleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand lust und zeit


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. August 2009)

Na ist doch klasse. Dann holt ihr mich in Ruppi auf der Arbeit ab und ich Radel noch was mit.
wir könnten dann auch einen duathlon machen, mein schwimmbad auf der arbeit ist fertig. *Das habe ich mir verdient*

Feierabend mache ich dann je nach absprache ca. 16.30 Uhr

p.s. Der Marcel hat sogar noch mehr als 4 Wochen frei Hat er *nicht *verdient.


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. August 2009)

Ich könnte gegen 15:30 in Herchen am Bahnhof sein. Oder sollen wir uns woanders treffen?

Der eine hat über 4 Wochen Urlaub, der andere ein Schwimmbad auf der Arbeit, euch allen geht es zu gut!!!!! *neid*


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. August 2009)

*@ Wurzel*:
http://www.redpulse.de/marathon09/Ausschreibung.html

Das steht nächste Woche auf dem Plan !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (21. August 2009)

*@Wurzel: *
Heute "Rund um Dreisel" ???


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2009)

Hört mal Männers,

früher, hatte der Anfänger64 mal solche Touren im Angebot. So mit Mehreren und Pause in dem kultigen Biergarten. Die Älteren unter uns werden sich noch erinnern. Wie siehts den mit sowas um den 05./06. September aus? Wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. August 2009)

Kenn ich noch !!! Das war doch .... irgendwo in ...... 

Ich bin an dem WE aber bei einem Rennen, SüdWest Deutsche Meisterschaft (RLP MEISTERSCHAFT) oder Dünsberg Marathon




http://www.fun-insite.de/Sport-lustige-videos-Radrennen-6-4319fc305.html


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hört mal Männers,
> 
> früher, hatte der Anfänger64 mal solche Touren im Angebot. So mit Mehreren und Pause in dem kultigen Biergarten. Die Älteren unter uns werden sich noch erinnern. Wie siehts den mit sowas um den 05./06. September aus? Wenn das Wetter stimmt.



Der Anfänger fährt am Samstag um 11:04 ab Herchen Bahnhof die Windeck Trails. Wenn jemand mit will...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. August 2009)

@Flämi: heute frei gehabt  wann Treffen wir uns morgen nochmal


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. August 2009)

Nix Radfahren heute ??

Ja, hab mir frei gegeben, dafür muß ich morgen nach dem Rennen mal vorbei fahren.



Bin morgen um *06.30 Uhr* (mitteleuropäische Zeit) bei dir.

*@Anfänger.* Du bist doch für Grafschaft gemeldet


----------



## ultra2 (21. August 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Der Anfänger fährt am Samstag um 11:04 ab Herchen Bahnhof die Windeck Trails. Wenn jemand mit will...



Wollen schon, können nicht. Wir (TEAMIII) müßen vorher noch zum Techniktraining. Und kollidiert leider. 

Aber in zwei Wochen könnte ich theoretisch. Allerdings wird das Schei$$cannondigens nächste Woche vom Hersteller abgeholt und zu prüfen was an einer Reparatur an dem Dingen so schwer ist. Vermutlich dauert die Überprüfung bis Jahresende. Also würde ich gegebenenfalls nur nebenher laufen.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. August 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wollen schon, können nicht. Wir (TEAMIII) müßen vorher noch zum Techniktraining. Und kollidiert leider.
> 
> Aber in zwei Wochen könnte ich theoretisch. Allerdings wird das Schei$$cannondigens nächste Woche vom Hersteller abgeholt und zu prüfen was an einer Reparatur an dem Dingen so schwer ist. Vermutlich dauert die Überprüfung bis Jahresende. Also würde ich gegebenenfalls nur nebenher laufen.




Nur leider ist das WE 5./6.9. nicht mehr frei bei mir.

@Löwe: Grafschaft wird nix, aus vielen Gründen


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2009)

*Heute waren zum Eis essen in Grafschaft*,





*Und zum Kalten Weizen Trinken (A-Frei)*





Ach ja, wir sind auch Rennen gefahren.
Marcel und ich sind die Mitteldistanz gefahren, 59km 1650Hm.
Marcel 19. Herren in 2.44 Std
Ich 14 Sen1 in 2.36 Std

Bonne fuhr außergewöhnlich die Lange Runde. Belohnt aber damit das er jetzt Landesmeister* NR**W* ist. 
109 km 3150Hm in 4.36 Std





Und morgen gehts zum Biathlon.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (23. August 2009)

Heute waren wir beim schönen Altenkirchner Biatlon.

Wie immer gemüdlich und familiär.
Auch Beach war malwieder dabei.
Postmann, naja wie immer







*Turteltäubchen mit Nachwuchs*





*Wie jedes Jahr !! Auf der Radstrecke die schnellsten, aber von da an, wo wir kein Rad mehr dabei haben ..............*


Ich war nur einige Sekunden langsamer als Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. August 2009)

Ich habe doch 8 Mal getroffen Habe mir Zeit genommen, bis der Puls unter 110 war, dann geht es gut! 5 Schuss 5 Treffer

beim 2. Schießen habe ich schon bei 120 angefangen und 2 mal daneben geschossen.

Meine Schießleistung war 


Nächste Woche Wickede ????


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. August 2009)

Glückwunsch Euch allen, ihr habt ein tolles Rennen gefahren! Schade, dass ich die Siegerehrung nicht mehr erleben konnte


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. August 2009)

Ich hab beim Ersten schießen alles daneben geballert.
Beim Zweiten hab ich auch lange gewartet, hab mir nochmal alles erklären lassen. Dann ging es.

Ja, 94km !


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. August 2009)

soll aber regnen am Sonntag ...abwarten
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0000363


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. August 2009)

Leute, mir tuts Knie weh wie 


Und dick ist es jetzt auch noch.

Sonntag fahren wir trotzdem. 
Das Wetter liegt mir !!!  Mittlerweile haben auch schon mehr gemeldet.
Marcel was fährst du dort ??


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2009)

Hast Du Dir in's Knie geschossen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir in's Knie geschossen?



nicht geschossen


----------



## Tinchen12 (25. August 2009)

Wurzel, bleibt es morgen bei 15:30 Uhr in Herchen am Bahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Wurzel, bleibt es morgen bei 15:30 Uhr in Herchen am Bahnhof?


 Ja wäre allerdings besser wenn du nach Schladern kommen würdest könnten von da über Nutscheid,Burg Windeck, usw den Pierre auf der Arbeit abholen und danach noch ohmbach, den neuen LÖH trail,Wasserfalltrail usw wieder richtung Schladern wenn das bei dir geht dann 15:30 Schladern bis Morgen
wer noch mitfahren möchte kann das natürlich tun

@Flämi: werde die mittlere Runde fahren


----------



## Tinchen12 (25. August 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wer noch mitfahren möchte kann das natürlich tun


Habe noch versucht den wallonischen Hahn zu animieren, aber der fährt lieber mit seiner Frau in Urlaub...

Dann komme ich morgen nach Schladern. Daran sollte es nicht scheitern!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2009)

Prima
wer ist das (wallonischer hahn)


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

Was ist denn am 05-06.09 Wochenende? Ich habe da ja noch St. Ingbert fest im Kopf, unser Auto hätte ich, wenn aber ein Tag vorher hinfahren.

Ist *RL**P* Meisteschaft und SüdWest Deutsche  und nächstes Jahr *DM.*

http://www.rsc-mtb.de/


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2009)

Wir müssen uns erstmal einigen was wir an diesem We fahren wollen damit mann sich mal irgendwo anmelden kann


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. August 2009)

Ich würde sagen ihr fahrt am Samstag nach Aulhausen  Würde ich auch machen, wenn es ginge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

http://www.rsv-werl.de/mtb_marathon.html

Die Langstrecke, ist nun Fix !!!!  zu 90% 

Wann kommt ihr morgen bei mir vorbei? 
Ich muß aber Berghoch mein Knie noch schonen.


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. August 2009)

Stöcki sagt die kanzeln die Langstrecke wegen zu wenig Teilnehmern ....
also müssen wir uns heuite für lang!!!!!!!!!!! anmelden, denke ich!

Wetter sagt: immer noch Regen voraus....egal oder?

2011 und 2014 ist St.ingbert, wie ich informiert bin!!! Wo hast du 2o1ß her?


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

2011, stimmt. Anmelden oder nicht, sag an. Ich bin bereit.
Oder doch Rheingau?


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. August 2009)

ich mache es jetzt!!Melde  lang 94 km!!!
Wenn es schiff bleiben wir zu hause ...
Samstag Sonne, dann nach Wiesbaden ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (25. August 2009)

bin drin!
in der mail steht in soll 18 überweisen, das mache ich jetzt!!
lol


überwiesen!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

*Gemeldet !!!!*

Und was ist jetzt mit dem Wochenende darauf ????

*St. Ingbert !!??? *
*Auch wieder 95km  mit vielen Trails Rlp Meisterschaft*


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

*@ Wurzel:* Hier kannst du dich Bewerben, die suchen für nächste Jahr ein neues MTB Team, 8 Fahrer, Austattung mit Stevens Bike Klamotten usw. 
Versuch es einfach mal !!
http://www.nutrixxion.de/index.php?path=bew


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Wurzel:* Hier kannst du dich Bewerben, die suchen für nächste Jahr ein neues MTB Team, 8 Fahrer, Austattung mit Stevens Bike Klamotten usw.
> Versuch es einfach mal !!
> http://www.nutrixxion.de/index.php?path=bew


 COOL schon erledigt
Was ist mit WE


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2009)

OK melde mich jetzt hatte oben noch nicht gelesen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (25. August 2009)

Gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (25. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Leute, mir tuts Knie weh wie
> 
> 
> Und dick ist es jetzt auch noch.



Hey Du ...............Radfahrer 

Ist Dein Knie wieder fit ??


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

Nicht Fit aber besser, bin dumm darauf gefallen.

Danke der Nachfrage.

Kann weiter Radfahren


----------



## Tazz (25. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nicht Fit aber besser, bin dumm darauf gefallen.
> 
> Danke der Nachfrage.
> 
> Kann weiter Radfahren



Wie drauf gefallen ? 



Aber gut das Du weiter fahren kannst .... man macht das ja nu nicht zum Spaß


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. August 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wie drauf gefallen ?


 
Ich habe versucht in einer Kurve Bergauf zu Sprinten (Zielsprint), auf Scheibe. 
Meine Kette hat sich dann wohl gedacht bevor sie reißt springt sie lieber ab, und ich hab ins leere getreten

.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. August 2009)

*@Wurzel* 
Übernachtung hab ich !!! Umsonst, wir brauchen nur Isomatte und Schlafsack.
Turnhalle 

Frühstück und Nudelparty gibts auch für ein paar Euro.

Sag mir bitte Bescheid weil ich will so schnell wie möglich melden Überweise dann für dich mit. 
Hier ist nochmal der Link !!
http://www.rsc-mtb.de/ 


*@Tinchen* War schön dich malwieder dabei zuhaben, vieleicht finden wir für nächste Woche nochmal einen Termin.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. August 2009)

Start:
D-51570 Windeck 
Ziel:
D-66386 Sankt Ingbert 



Entfernung:
252.4 km 
Dauer:
2 h 47 min


----------



## Tinchen12 (26. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Tinchen* War schön dich malwieder dabei zuhaben, vieleicht finden wir für nächste Woche nochmal einen Termin.



Ich fand es auch wieder einmal ganz zauberhaft bei euch in Windeck! 

Das ich zwei anderen Mountainbikern begegnet bin kann ich immer noch nicht glauben. Ich werde heute Nacht sicher davon träumen!

Und Wurzel und ich, wir haben uns mal wieder gegenseitig die Ohren vollgequatscht 

Aber ich wäre nicht abgeneigt die Tour nächste Woche zu wiederholen. Diese letzte kleine Abfahrt am Ende von eurem neu entdeckten Trail, den möchte ich bei nächsten Mal auch fahren. Ich brauche eine Revanche!


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. August 2009)

Gerne !

Ja, manchmal sieht man in Windeck auch andere Biker, aber echt selten


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. August 2009)

@Pierre: sag dir Morgen bescheid
schöne Tour heute wäre echt schön wenn wir das nächste Woche nochmal hinbekommen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2009)

Habe gerade im Gästebuch vom RSV Werl ( Marathon am Sonntag) gelesen, dass man im Rennen entscheiden darf wieviele Runden man fährt.

*@Wurzel. *Hast du dich angemeldet für St. *INK*bert


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Habe gerade im Gästebuch vom RSV Werl ( Marathon am Sonntag) gelesen, dass man im Rennen entscheiden darf wieviele Runden man fährt.
> 
> *@Wurzel. *Hast du dich angemeldet für St. *INK*bert


  muss ich noch machen wie heißt der Zeitnehmer noch


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2009)

BR Timing, mach damit ich für dich mit überweisen kann, noch sind wir bei je 30 Euronen, bald sind es 37 Euros.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. August 2009)

@pierre: bin jetzt gemeldet was für ein Aufwand bei br-timing


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2009)

Gerade kam die Mail das am WE die Langdistanz gestrichen wurde


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. August 2009)

Und jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2009)

Tja, halt nur 2 Runden.
Jetzt würde ich lieber im Rheingau die 70 km fahren.
Aber die 2 Runden sind auch eine gute Vorbereitung für St.I. muß ich halt in den nächsten Tagen nochmal eine 4Std. Ga Einheit fahren.


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. August 2009)

*******, dass die Langstrecke gestrichen wird. Das GEld holen dann andere ....

Na auf 64 werden dann Spritzigkeit und Tempohärte Priorität haben ...

das wird dann nix mit Top 3 bei mir ...egal, dann blasen wir Volldampf, bis der Einbrich kommt ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. August 2009)

Genau, voll Karacho.
Bin mal gespannt

Oder wir fahren jetzt, 

Samstag 40km im Rheingau 
Sonntag 31km in Arnsberg

*Gute Nacht !!!*


----------



## Stronglight (28. August 2009)

Huhuu..auf der Langstrecke sind aber irgendwie doch mehr genmeldet...ich habe denen mal gemailt, dass sie die Entscheidung in dem Fall doch nochmal überdenken sollen
Naja, fragt sich eh ob ich mitfahren kann weil ich seit gestern Abend ne üble Magen Darmgrippe habe(glaube ich jedenfalls):kotz: ich hoffe, dass ich sie bis Sonntag wieder in Griff bekomme - jemand 'nen tollen Tipp außer schwarzen Tee und Zwieback?


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Naja, fragt sich eh ob ich mitfahren kann weil ich seit gestern Abend ne üble Magen Darmgrippe habe(glaube ich jedenfalls):kotz: ich hoffe, dass ich sie bis Sonntag wieder in Griff bekomme - jemand 'nen tollen Tipp außer schwarzen Tee und Zwieback?


 

Immer diese ausreden, gibts auch gesunde Radfahrer

Mein Knie macht aber auch noch Probleme, irgendwas ist noch dick im Knie. Wiegetritt macht noch schmerzen, notfalls fahre ich morgen nur eine Runde, ich muß nächste Woche Fit sein, ganz wichtig.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2009)

Später mehr.

Muß erst Ebay machen, die Hörnchen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2009)

War ganz nett heute, Strecke war eine Autobahn, Teilnehmer ca. 200.
Marcel war heute echt Stark, er war lange bei mir(auch mal 150m vor mir).

Bonne, Marcel und ich fuhren aber nur die kleine Runde. 32km +5km Einführung, 770Hm.

Bonne 1.18 Std 1.Platz 

Sen2

Marcel 1.28 Std 4. Platz Herren (*Hobby Herren 1*.)

Ich 1.26 Std 3.Platz

 Sen1


----------



## Stronglight (30. August 2009)

@Pierre: man, ich dachte die hätten die Zeiten korekiert! Jetzt bist Du statt mit 10Sek. mit 14Sek.(!) Vorsprung gelistet

Naja, da es doch kein Preisgeld, sondern 'nen tollen Sachpreis gab, kann ich mit Deinem Abstauber leben (das machste aber nicht nochmal )


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2009)

Ja, nochmals mach ich das nicht.
Bei nächstenmal Entscheide ich das Rennen früher .



http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260469928293&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Stronglight (30. August 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, nochmals mach ich das nicht.
> Bei nächstenmal Entscheide ich das Rennen früher .



hehe...beim nächsten mal bin hoffentlich wieder top fit, dann solltest Du allerdings wenigstens von Anfang an dran bleiben.... naja, biste wenigstens einmal vor mir in's Ziel gekommen... 

Die Zeiten sind übrigens wieder geändert worden - war ja wohl das mindeste...zhh...

kostet das eigengtlich was wenn Du die Dinger für'n Euro verkaufst? Du solltest Dir vielleicht etwas mit dem Versand überlegen, bei den Kosten bekommt man die Dinger ja bald schon im Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (30. August 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> hehe...beim nächsten mal bin hoffentlich wieder top fit, dann solltest Du allerdings wenigstens von Anfang an dran bleiben.... naja, biste wenigstens einmal vor mir in's Ziel gekommen...
> 
> Die Zeiten sind übrigens wieder geändert worden - war ja wohl das mindeste...zhh...


 
Jaja


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2009)

Vieleicht schaffe ich es heute zur AG, mal sehen ob auch das Wetter hält.
Bis später.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2009)

Wann bin ich das letzte mal 3 Stunden durch den Regen gefahren ???????
War aber gar nicht so uncool.


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wann bin ich das letzte mal 3 Stunden durch den Regen gefahren ???????
> War aber gar nicht so uncool.



Ja, bin auch durch den Regen vom Büro nach hause. Solange es nicht kalt dabei ist gehts.


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. September 2009)

Das soll aber nicht heisen das es jetzt so bleiben soll. !!!

Noch ist Sommer. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Beach90 (2. September 2009)

Hey ihr lieben,
wer kann mir denn sagen wo ich am günstigsten eine Sigma Mirage NI Pak herbekomme? 

Thx


----------



## Beach90 (4. September 2009)

Hey,
morgen wer in Arzheim dabei??
LG


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. September 2009)

Ne, Sonntag ist *Ink*bert !!!  
Auch eine Art Bergzeitfahren, allerdings 2700 Hm.


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. September 2009)

*@Strong:* Ich hab immernoch kein Gebot auf die BarEnds



Was ist das für ein Wetter ? 
Einerseits, Regenrennen sind Cool, aber die ganze Woche Regen, ne.:kotz:

Um 12.00 Uhr gehts nach Ingbert.
Nrw Cup Fahrern wünsche ich alles Gute und viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. September 2009)

Schön war es, stellt euch mal vor der Ohmbachtrail ist 95km lang und hat dann noch 2700Hm.
Ja, so war die Strecke in St.Ingbert 

Mit 4.30 Std bin ich 4. Südwest Deutsche und 3 Rheinlandpfalz ins Ziel gekommen.










*@ Bonne.* In meinem Fotoalbum ist noch ein Foto für dich


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. September 2009)

Ach ja. Pension Turnhalle


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. September 2009)

http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag.php?id=554

Hier gibts einen TV Bericht. ca. bei minute 25, 
mit mir ich fahre da durch die Krater.


----------



## Beach90 (7. September 2009)

Suche Trainingspartner für den Strongman Lauf in Weeze  18 Km pure Männlichkeit! http://www.fishermansfriend.de/strongmanrun/


----------



## Delgado (7. September 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Suche Trainingspartner für den Strongman Lauf in Weeze  18 Km pure Männlichkeit! http://www.fishermansfriend.de/strongmanrun/



Lass Dir erstmal Haare am Sack wachsen


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. September 2009)

Ich und mein Bike suchen nach einer mitfahr gelegenheit nach Daun 

Ich fahre den MA und den Nightride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. September 2009)

Jajaa für die üblichen XXXX in der Dusche nehme ich dich mit ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. September 2009)

OK, fahr dann gerne bei dir mit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. September 2009)

*@ Bonn**e:  *Wann soll ich morgen bei dir sein ??

*@ Wurzel:  
	

Aufstehen !!!!!
	
*


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. September 2009)

Start ist 9.30
Sollten also um 8.15 da sein

Fahrzeit: 90 Minuten

Abfahrt Hamm: 6.45 ok?

Wie kommt Marcel dahin??


Habe mich auch unter Vorbehalt für Oberhausen angemeldet ....Start um 12 d.h. Abfahrt Hamm ist 9.30

du bist um 14 da wieder weg dann sind wir um 15.30 wieder zu Hause. Besser noch du fährst mit jemand anderes zurück, dann bin ich ne Stunde früher zu Hause. Das wäre nachen Samstag, wo ich von 6.45 bis 1.00 weg bin auch besser ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. September 2009)

OK, bin dann bei dir.


Marcel fährt nur Abends, wie er fährt weis ich nicht.

Oberhausen entscheide ich nach morgen, ich war diese Woche wegen meinem Knie krankgeschrieben 
(Prellung Kniescheibe und Schleimbeutel dick, noch vonm Biathlon), habe diese Woche auch kein Rad gefahren. 
Das Knie hat nach St. Ingbert richtig geschmerzt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. September 2009)

Oberhausen ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Start ist 9.30
> Sollten also um 8.15 da sein
> 
> Fahrzeit: 90 Minuten
> ...


 
Ich werde wohl selber fahren müssen viel spaß beim Marathon


----------



## flämischer löwe (11. September 2009)

*@ Wurzel *Gibt ja noch andere Fahrer aus Windeck-Eitorf-Hamm.

Oberhausen ??? Dein Start ist glaub ich um 14.15 Uhr, Bonne um 12.00 Uhr, meiner um 12.50 Uhr 



*Heute 3-4 Runden "Rund um Dreisel"*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. September 2009)

die sind auch alle beim Marathon!!! Oberhausen werde ich fahrenheute Abend geht es auf Pützchen`s Markt


----------



## Bonnekessel (11. September 2009)

dann würdest du Pierre mit zurücknehmen? marcel?? Weil auf dich warten kann ich leider nicht.

Oder fährst du dann direkt mit Pierre auch hin.
Wäre auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2009)

Wurzel in Oberhausen.  Heute lief es besser für ihn.


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2009)

Ich fuhr diese Wochenende 3 Rennen in 24 Stunden.
Vierter, vierter und dritter Platz kam dabei heraus.
Berichte in 2-3 Tagen auf meiner Vereinsseite.


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich fuhr diese Wochenende 3 Rennen in 24 Stunden.
> Vierter, vierter und dritter Platz kam dabei heraus.
> Berichte in 2-3 Tagen auf meiner Vereinsseite.



Wäre ein 24h Rennen dann nicht sinnvoller gewesen?

Nichtsdestotrotz eine stolze Leistung. Glückwunsch!


----------



## Delgado (13. September 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich fuhr diese Wochenende 3 Rennen in 24 Stunden.
> Vierter, vierter und dritter Platz kam dabei heraus.
> Berichte in 2-3 Tagen auf meiner Vereinsseite.



Aber bei der Daun City Night steht Markus als Vierter in der Ergebnisliste und Du als "aufgegeben"?

Was war den los? Defekt?

Gruß

Micha


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2009)

Da steht auch das der M.Kuhl und der J. Kirchhof aufgegeben haben.
Stimmt nicht, wird aber noch geändert.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. September 2009)

Heute war wieder alles gut im gegensatz von gestern super rennen sehr schöne strecke max wo warst dukeine lust verschlafen


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. September 2009)

Dann berichte ich auch mal:



Sieg Nummer 198, 199, 200 und heute der 201. Sieg

AK- und Gesamtsieg beim Vulkanbike-(Halb-)Marathon
Sieg bei der RWE-City-Night
Sieg beim Oberhausener Klassiker

Was ging denn heute bei Marcel? Raus damit


----------



## ultra2 (13. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Dann berichte ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für Leistungen Wow

Auch dir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erreichten!

Ließe sich jetzt nur noch durch einen Sieg im regionalen WP toppen​


----------



## Delgado (13. September 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ließe sich jetzt nur noch durch einen Sieg im regionalen WP toppen




Die wirklich wichtigen Siege werden nicht erreicht 
Muss er sich halt mit so 'nem Kleinkram begnügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (13. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Die wirklich wichtigen Siege werden nicht erreicht
> Muss er sich halt mit so 'nem Kleinkram begnügen



HI Micha,

findest du keinen MTBvD-Thread


----------



## Delgado (14. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> HI Micha,
> 
> findest du keinen MTBvD-Thread



Wieso, Du bist doch da Mitglied?


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Was ging denn heute bei Marcel? Raus damit


 
5. ist er geworden, eine Zeitlang fuhr er ziemlich nah an C. Zörner ran

Ob ich es morgen zur AG schaffe (IGS Sporthalle) weis ich noch nicht Würde gerne.

Ergebniss:  Danke Dieter, Danke Bonne.


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. September 2009)




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2009)

Oberhausen ist aber auch eine Tolle Strecke um Spaß zuhaben.





Fotos: Thomas Sommer 


AG war auch schön (nass) heute .

@Bonne: E-Mail an Kurt !!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. September 2009)

Nass aber nicht von oben!!!
wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen aber ich muss jetzt mal langsam die fenster fertig bekommen nachste woche ist mein urlaub ja LEIDER vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2009)

Hab gerade auf Malkmus mal gesehen, das der Pepe bessere Rundenzeiten als der Marcel hat.!!!
Wie Geil ist das den .

Auf der WSG Seite kann man meinen Rennbericht vom WE lesen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. September 2009)

ja dann ist der pepe ja jetzt besser als ich


----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. September 2009)

aber mach dir keine sorgen der bekommt dich auch noch


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. September 2009)




----------



## Manfred (16. September 2009)

Und der Marcel war in seiner schnellsten Runde 10 Sekunden schneller, als deine beste Runde.


----------



## Blut Svente (16. September 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Und der Marcel war in seiner schnellsten Runde 10 Sekunden schneller, als deine beste Runde.



ES LEBT!!!


----------



## Bonnekessel (16. September 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Und der Marcel war in seiner schnellsten Runde 10 Sekunden schneller, als deine beste Runde.



Fieser Tiefschlag

Manni du bist gemein


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2009)

Wie ist die Strecke in Herdorf - schwierig?


----------



## Delgado (16. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wie ist die Strecke in Herdorf - schwierig?



Nur konditionell, besonders bei Regen.

Technisch eher einfach.


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> Und der Marcel war in seiner schnellsten Runde 10 Sekunden schneller, als deine beste Runde.


 
Ja, meine erste Runde war nicht so..... Das lag aber daran das sich vor mir einige Fahrer lang gemacht haben, auf dem Trojanischen Pferd.

Danach war ich ja wieder 30sec. pro Runde schneller als mein Trainingskollege
Bei Rundenzeiten von unter 4min sind das *Welten*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manfred (17. September 2009)

ich will nochmal klar stellen.
Keiner deiner 10 Runden war so schnell, wie Marcels erste Runde.
Da hilft auch keine Ausrede.
Meine waren aber min. 30 Sekunden langsamer.


----------



## Delgado (17. September 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> ich will nochmal klar stellen.
> Keiner deiner 10 Runden war so schnell, wie Marcels erste Runde.
> Da hilft auch keine Ausrede.
> Meine waren aber min. 30 Sekunden langsamer.



Manfred, Du kannst so schööööööööön gemein sein.
Da spar ich's mir meine Rundenzeiten von Daun zu vergleichen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2009)

Manfred schrieb:


> ich will nochmal klar stellen.
> Keiner deiner 10 Runden war so schnell, wie Marcels erste Runde.
> Da hilft auch keine Ausrede.
> Meine waren aber min. 30 Sekunden langsamer.


----------



## Manfred (17. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Manfred, Du kannst so schööööööööön gemein sein.
> Da spar ich's mir meine Rundenzeiten von Daun zu vergleichen



Dann mach ich dat...

Nur eine von sieben Runden war schneller, als Marcels erste Runde.
Sogar Bonne war dreimal langsamer, als Marcels erste Runde.
... und das muss was heißen.


----------



## Beach90 (17. September 2009)

Marcels erste Runde dieses Jahr war drei Sekunden schneller als seine erste Runde letztes Jahr. Woher dieser Leistungszuwachs?


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. September 2009)

Ihr schreibt euch hier einen ...geht raus trainieren bei dem Wetter, denn am Ende gewinnt immer nur ein

*Michael*

gell!


----------



## Delgado (17. September 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Marcels erste Runde dieses Jahr war drei Sekunden schneller als seine erste Runde letztes Jahr. Woher diese Leistungsexplosion?



Hab's mal korrigiert


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2009)

*@Deerk*
http://www.freedombmx.de/cgi-bin/ad...FRAME_DATES_ID=538&id=12520627816624971712598

Die Beläge von dir sollen laut Magura doch in meine Marta passen ??
Ich komme die Tage nochmal bei dir vorbei.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. September 2009)

WoW fast eine ganze Seite nur über ein Rennen von mir das hat von euch noch keiner geschafft
ist das denn so Witzig das man mal falsch Taktiert hat, und gleichzeitig einen total .......... Tag hatte 
Das dann bei so einem Rennen wo nichts Funktioniert (WELTEN) dazwichen liegen ist doch normal.
mann vergleicht sich oder jemanden doch nicht mit einem der mit stumpfen Waffen kämpft oder
also ich höre jetzt auf den Michael und gehe bei dem Schönen Wetter trainieren damit meine Leistung nach Herdorf nicht wieder diskutiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (17. September 2009)

Du bist eben begehrt.
Sei doch froh, dass die Leute sich so sehr für Dich interessieren und Deine Zeiten heraussuchen und vergleichen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2009)

In Oberhausen hattest du keine Stumpfen Waffen


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. September 2009)

Den Marathon im Westerwald können wir knicken, ist jetzt beim Erstenmal nur eine CTF.
Bleibt Langenberg oder die Klasse CTF in Rengsdorf.

Langenberg ist eine sch... Anfahrt,
in Rengsdorf gibts klasse Kuchen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. September 2009)

dann würde ich sagen machen wir den Hätrick und fahren zum dritten mal in folge nach: (Kuchenessen)


----------



## rosadrnorden (18. September 2009)

Dann fang ich mal an:

@Delgado














 

LG Rosa
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2009)

Delgado, Alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. September 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Ich habe jetzt wieder ein leichteres Bike als meine 20-Kilo-Gummikuh, deshalb will ich in Herdorf dabei sein. Ich entscheide spontan (noch erkältet), jedoch bin ich an euren Berichten über die Strecke etc. interessiert

Ich würd' mich über eure Infos freuen.

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2009)

Ich hab keinen Partner mehr.


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. September 2009)

Delgado hat Geburtstag? Na dann alles Gute!

wer ist denn morgen Werdohl?

Bonne

P.S. gleich wird der Pierre noch älter 




                           aussehen hihihihih


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt wieder ein leichteres Bike als meine 20-Kilo-Gummikuh, deshalb will ich in Herdorf dabei sein. Ich entscheide spontan (noch erkältet), jedoch bin ich an euren Berichten über die Strecke etc. interessiert
> 
> ...



Hast kaum mit CC angefangen, da hast du es schon profimäßig drauf schlechte Leistungen durch Krankheiten zu rechtfertigen ... genau wie wir

Für Herdorf benötigst du Kondition und Willen, dann klappt es. Die einzige Abfahrt, die technisch ist geht geradeaus mit Spurrinne, da darfst du nicht zu schnell sein.

Ansonsten gibt es in unserer Region kaum technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken ... da wäre eine Abstimmung mal sinnvoll ....welche ist die beste XC Strecke in NRW und RLP . mache ich vielleicht gleich mal eine Thread auf ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. September 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6349665#post6349665


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. September 2009)

Bei mir wirds das *10 Rennen* in Herdorf. 
99-09   10 Years Herdorf Race

Ist eine einfache Strecke, macht aber trotzdem Spaß.
Wichtig ist immer druck auf der Kette zuhaben, 2-3 schmale Trails und gut Höhenmmeter.


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Hast kaum mit CC angefangen, da hast du es schon profimäßig drauf schlechte Leistungen durch Krankheiten zu rechtfertigen ... genau wie wir



Mit einer Erkältung starte ich gar nicht erst, aber nicht wegen schwacher Leistung, sondern wegen meiner Gesundheit 

Klingt trotzdem interessant, auch wenn es eine einfache Strecke ist. Fahre ja eh nur zum Spaß mit, easy going, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Tazz (18. September 2009)

*Alles
 liebe zu                 *

​

​*Deinem* 
Geburtstag 
*[email protected] Delgado *

*Wünscht das gesamte Team III *

















​


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2009)

Danke für die lieben Wünsche zu meinem 29. Geburtstag 


Bis gleich in Werdohl 
Gruß

Micha


----------



## joscho (19. September 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Danke für die lieben Wünsche zu meinem 29. Geburtstag



Mädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (19. September 2009)

@ Pierre * HAPPY BIRTHDAY  
*


----------



## ultra2 (19. September 2009)

Lieber Pierre  

alles Gute 

zum vermutlich ebenfalls 29. Geburtstag

wünscht TEAM III​


----------



## rippi3 (19. September 2009)

Na - schon wach?




*Auch von den Rippies: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!*


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. September 2009)

rippi3 schrieb:


> Na - schon wach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, komme gerade von der Arbeit.

Danke !!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. September 2009)

Da ihr ja heute größtenteils nicht könnt, ,
gibts Donnerstag einen kleinen Umtrunk und scharfe Chilli
	

 bei mir.
	


@Bonne: Viel spaß in Werdohl


----------



## Tinchen12 (19. September 2009)

Ja, junger Mann, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!

Auch an den anderen, ebenso jungen Mann, nachträglich herzlichste Glückwünsche.


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2009)

Ha, dann bin ich mal nicht der Älteste Feiert alle schön, macht es aber besser als ich letzte Woche und erkältet euch nicht...

Ride Ride Ride,
Marc


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. September 2009)

Sooo, gerade erst aus Dunkel-Deutschland zurück, auch von mir die Allerbesten Glückwünsche, Gesundheit und viele schöne Momente!

Melde mich später nochmal, muss jetzt Koffer entzippen (auspacken)

Manni


----------



## Manfred (20. September 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,

wollte dich eigentlich beim Gallahaan persönlich gratulieren, ging leider nicht.
Nachdem Marcel in Daun eine schnellere Runde gefahren ist, draust du dir keinen direketen Vergleich mehr zu?
Wenn das Wetter stimmt, sehen wir uns hofftlich in Büchel wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (20. September 2009)

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Beach90 (20. September 2009)

Alles Gute auch von mir


----------



## Delgado (20. September 2009)

Auch von uns noch herzliche Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag lieber Pierre.

Micha & Iris


----------



## rosadrnorden (20. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott 

​ 

fast hätten wir Dich vergessen ...........



Lieber Manfred oder auch 2dangerbiker  





















​ 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
`´ 
zum Geburtstag​ 





















​ 

Wir wünschen Dir das aller aller beste zum neuen Lebensjahr und hoffen wir sehen uns spätestens in Büchel 



​ 
Grüße
Rosa und Löwe


p.s. schöne Grüße an den Rest der Family


----------



## Bonnekessel (20. September 2009)

Zum Geburtstag alles Gute Pierre und Manni ...

Was war denn heute beim Marathon los Pierre?

Marcel abgehängt oder oder oder


----------



## Bonnekessel (21. September 2009)

Hi Pierre,
Langeberg oder hier http://cms.mtb-racing-bekond.de/index.php?id=28

Gruß Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (22. September 2009)

AG war ja schön heute, 
*aber* warum muß ich mich auf dem Heimweg noch so ablegen.

2 Fleischwunden (sollte besser genäht werden), Hüfte und Ellenbogen geprellt. Im "doofen" Auermühle Trail.

Jetzt hab ich für dieses Jahr ganz die Faxen satt.

*Donnerstag fällt aus, leider kann auch dort kaum jemand.*


----------



## Manfred (23. September 2009)

Probiere mal aus.

http://www.neckermann.de/Stützräder...d.html?topcgid=10008528&start=6&cgid=14481580


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2009)

Wer im Glashaus sitzt .....


----------



## Beach90 (23. September 2009)

Noch so´n Spruch...
praktisches Schutzutensil


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Noch so´n Spruch... Rüsselbruch!
> praktisches Schutzutensil


 
Wofür brauchste das denn?
Du hast doch gar keine *EIER*!


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. September 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> AG war ja schön heute,
> *aber* warum muß ich mich auf dem Heimweg noch so ablegen.
> 
> 2 Fleischwunden (sollte besser genäht werden), Hüfte und Ellenbogen geprellt. Im "doofen" Auermühle Trail.
> ...



Da hat es vor Monaten schon den Jürgen zerrissen.

Werde morgen mal beím Amt Bescheid sagen, die Stelle ist echt übel, war heute mal da und wer es nicht weiß hat keien Chance da durch zu kommen.


War heute am Realschultrail, Die haben da wieder gesägt. Aufräumen ist angesagt, habe angefangen aber alleine dauert das WOchen... Für die ag zu weit ...

Stromboli-DH ist echt geil auch mit den hardtail zufahren incl. alle Sprünge. Nur bei Regen sollte da nicht mehr gefahren werden. Der Boden ist echt arg ausgewaschen.

Bonne


----------



## Beach90 (24. September 2009)

Seit wann heisst der denn Stromboli-DH?
Globoli wäre da vllt ja noch passender


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. September 2009)

Marcel , wir kriegen dich

Du hast du AG im Stich gelassen, was war los? Auch der "geflickte" Pierre biss die Zähne zusammen und startete.

Hast du das Jerome-Fieber?


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. September 2009)

Ich bin heute mit ihm locker durchs Oberbergische gerollt, vieleicht können wir ihn noch überreden mit nach Bekond zukommen.

Ich hab mich gemeldet!


----------



## Delgado (28. September 2009)

Sa. 3. Oktober:

http://www.skiclub-nizza.de/mtbmarathon/mtbmarathon.php5

Fährt da jemand von Euch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (28. September 2009)

ist ja ohne Zeitnahme. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## Bonnekessel (30. September 2009)

so ich auch ...Crash. Wohl nix gebrochen, Prellungen, kann meine rechten arm nicht mehr bewegen vor Schmerzen (bin bei sowas aber auch empfindlich ...ne bin ein harter Hund!!) aber fahren geht erstmal gar nicht...morgen früh ins Krankenhaus, röntgen bilder mit Oberarzt checken, der heute war sich nciht sicher, ob das Schlüsselbein hin ist ..

Bin wohl erstmal Fußgänger  heul heul  zum Glück ist die Saison zu Ende ...

Gute Nacht


----------



## Manfred (1. Oktober 2009)

du mast aber Sachen.
Mit den Schlüsselbein musst du mir aber nicht nach machen.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Stronglight (1. Oktober 2009)

Na Du machst ja Sachen... eben, Du sagst es, die Saision ist zu Ende, da fährt man doch nicht mehr wie'n wilde... 

Habe gestern überigens vom Grafschafter Verein eine Mail bekommen in der ich 20 euronen Strafe zahlen soll weil ich mich nicht abgemeldet habe..die spinnen wohl! In der Generalausschreibung steht nix davon, und laut Gesetz müssen Kosten soviel ich weiß klar ausgewiesen sein, und das waren nur die Startgebühren. Kann doch wohl niemand verlangen, dass ich mir noch zusätzlich 10 Ausschreibungen durchlese die auf anderen Seiten steht - müssen alle Kosten und Folgekosten im Internet nicht sichtbar sein?
Leider war ich krank und habe über eine Abmeldung auch gar nicht nachgedacht und bin wieder nach hause gefahren.

Wo gerade hier bin, kennt viel. jemand den englischen Begriff für "Renneinteiler"??


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Oktober 2009)

Body


----------



## Stronglight (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach klar!! Danke! Ich blöd... Aber wohl besser "Racebody", sonst denkt noch jemand an diesen o.ä. ...


----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Oktober 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ach klar!! Danke! Ich blöd... Aber wohl besser "Racebody", sonst denkt noch jemand an diesen o.ä. ...


 

Würde dir aber bestimmt gut stehen - schick dann mal nen Foto  

 

LG Rosa








http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12


----------



## Bonnekessel (1. Oktober 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ach klar!! Danke! Ich blöd... Aber wohl besser "Racebody", sonst denkt noch jemand an diesen o.ä. ...



Ist das der Delgado oder Anfänger64


----------



## Stronglight (1. Oktober 2009)

rosadrnorden schrieb:


> schick dann mal nen Foto



Neeeee, das bleibt in mein Privatarchiv...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosadrnorden (1. Oktober 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Neeeee, das bleibt in mein Privatarchiv...


 
kannst ja dann bei Gelgenheit dei Privatarchiv zeigen


----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Oktober 2009)

http://www.ich-geh-wandern.de/druidensteig

Hört sich stark nach einer Klasse Strecke an !!

Muß schnellstens getestet werden


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Oktober 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> so ich auch ...Crash. Wohl nix gebrochen, Prellungen, kann meine rechten arm nicht mehr bewegen vor Schmerzen (bin bei sowas aber auch empfindlich ...ne bin ein harter Hund!!) aber fahren geht erstmal gar nicht...morgen früh ins Krankenhaus, röntgen bilder mit Oberarzt checken, der heute war sich nciht sicher, ob das Schlüsselbein hin ist ..
> 
> Bin wohl erstmal Fußgänger  heul heul  zum Glück ist die Saison zu Ende ...
> 
> Gute Nacht



Gute Besserung!


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Oktober 2009)

Fr. 9.10.
Sa. 10.10.
So. 11.10.
Mo. 12.10.


















3/16°C
-1/14°C
-1/15°C
1/10°C​min/max
65%
65%
60%
60%​Prognose


So ist die Prognose fürs Büchel Wochenende.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Oktober 2009)

@ Wurzel: 
Ich habs noch getan, und jetzt fühle ich mich richtig gut.



4 Runden "Rund um Dreisel" 

Die Stütze, hat die 31,6 ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Oktober 2009)

Ja und hast du schon angefangen


----------



## Postmann (4. Oktober 2009)

@Manfred, alles liebe zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (4. Oktober 2009)

Manni auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Ja und hast du schon angefangen


 
Hab mal grob zusammen gestellt  scheint gut zuwerden.


@ Manfred: Alles Gute


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Oktober 2009)

Michael, Löwe, Wurzel: Danke!


----------



## Bonnekessel (5. Oktober 2009)

Mani, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Lieber spät als nie.

Fährst du überhaupt noch?
Bonne

P.S. Meine Schulter zwingt mich zu pausieren ....das wird dauern bis ich davon nix mehr merke


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Oktober 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Mani, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
> 
> Lieber spät als nie.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bonne,

Danke für die Glückwünsche. Derzeit probiere ich nich euin wenig, war am Samstag mit Ela in Altwindeck und Römerstr. zurück. Handgelenk schmerzt noch beim Schalten, Hals ist nach 2 Std Hardtail "durch" 
Brauche dringend ein FUlly 

Trainingszustand nach 6 Wochen Pause katastrofal!  Ich denke ich komme nicht nach Büchel... wie soll ich 72km durchhalten?

Aber wem jammere ich da was vor...Gute Besserung Dir!


----------



## luckylocke (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Manfred,

die besten Wünsche nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Waren die Verletzungen doch schwerer als vor 6 Wo angenommen? 

Alles Gute
Gernot


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. Oktober 2009)

luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo Manfred,
> 
> die besten Wünsche nachträglich zum Geburtstag.
> 
> ...


Hallo Gernot, Danke für die netten Wünsche!
Ja, leider geht es nur sehr langsam voran mit der Heilung


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Oktober 2009)

*Das Saison Ende wird nochwas nach hinten geschoben.* 






*Sozusagen als vorbereitung für den 07.11.   *

Obwohl meine Knochen und Muskeln brauchen bald eine Pause, die letzten 2 Stürtze von mir sind nicht ganz ohne gewesen

.

*@Bonne. *Wie gehts deiner Schulter??


*

*Wie ist es dieses Jahr mit Nightride

, und natürlich Winterpokal ???
Team Lazarett  oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (7. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Das Saison Ende wird nochwas nach hinten geschoben.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Denk an die Zeitumstellung am 25.!

... und was ist am 7.11.?


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. Oktober 2009)

http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2009)

*@Bonne. *
Wie gehts deiner Schulter??


Fährst du Samstag nicht ?? Wenn, dann doch besser Sonntag nicht.

War der Frank bei dir ??

Rene Hördemann hat fürs WE abgesagt, krank, somit ist in unser Pension noch ein Doppelzimmer frei.
3 km vom Sportplatz, 23 Euro pro Nase.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Oktober 2009)

Was ist mit WP
Bonne,Pierre,Marcel,.........
Mannibist du auch wieder dabei(brauche dich fürs Wintertraining)


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag mal, 
wir nehmen das selbe Team wie voriges Jahr.

Ob jetzt jemand viel oder weniger fahren will ist vollkommen egal.


Wichtiger ist mir das wir wieder einen Nightride haben werden !!!


----------



## Tinchen12 (8. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist mir das wir wieder einen Nightride haben werden !!!



Da würde ich mich doch als Gastfahrerin wieder anmelden


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Oktober 2009)

Was ist dann mit Postman

Ja night Mc Donald`s muss sein


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2009)

*Ja wie* 

keine Kampfansage ?​


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Oktober 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich doch als Gastfahrerin wieder anmelden


Auch eine sehr..... gute alternative

@Tazz an die Km kommt ihr doch eh nie dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ja wie*
> 
> keine Kampfansage ?​


 
An wen ??


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @Tazz an die Km kommt ihr doch eh nie dran



Na ja , wir genießen die km eben mehr und brauchen einfach mehr genießer Zeit 

.


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> An wen ??






das ist  jetzt ein Witz ​


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2009)

Reitz uns nicht, wir könnten auch .....!


----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Reitz uns nicht, wir könnten auch .....!



..... mehr Burger essen ???


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2009)

Auch das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Auch das.



Ja nee iss klar


----------



## rosadrnorden (8. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Was ist mit WP
> Bonne,Pierre,Marcel,.........
> Mannibist du auch wieder dabei(brauche dich fürs Wintertraining)


 

@tinchen - bei uns Turteltäubchen ist auch noch ein Platz im WP Team frei, kannst ja zu uns kommen?

@beach - bist du wieder dabei?

LG Rosa


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. Oktober 2009)

Da ich jetzt soweit nach hintengerutscht bin - hier nochmal 




flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@Bonne. *
> Wie gehts deiner Schulter??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. Oktober 2009)

@Rosa: Tinchen kann schon mit den Männern mitfahren
ihr könnt den ``Bitsch`´ nehmen


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. Oktober 2009)

ich werde es samstag versuchen
ja frank war da 

sonntag glaube ich nciht

gute nacht

wp ja, mit Marcel, Pierre, Fabian Utsch???


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2009)

Da hat der Bonne sich ja was Feines ausgedacht für Büchel 

Wollte eigentlich wieder die Anderen sich zanken lassen aber bei *dem Lockangebot* 

Da hab' ich mich doch nochmal angestrengt.

Danke nochmal! Super Idee 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2009)

Dank Becci gibt's ein ganz cooles Bild von unserem Start in Büchel


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Oktober 2009)

@*BoNNe, **Postmann*, *Manfred* :
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/192


@ Wurzel: Der Lenker ist 54 cm, mal gucken was es beim H&S gibt.
Für den Winter nimm ich am besten die Manitou, hast du mir dafür was bezahlt.


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Oktober 2009)

H&S ...sag dem Lars bitte er möge mich mal anrufen ...die haben doch den tollen PR-Wagen, der würde doch gut zu unserem Cup passen, oder?

was brauchst du denn ne Federgabel, starr ist besser und geht auch nicht kaputt!

Brauchst du sonst noch Teile? Weil ich momentan eher die bunten Papierscheine gebrauchen könnte.

Bin von Morgen bis Samstag auf Norderney ohne Bike


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Oktober 2009)

ja 20EURONEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (13. Oktober 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> H&S ...sag dem Lars bitte er möge mich mal anrufen ...die haben doch den tollen PR-Wagen, der würde doch gut zu unserem Cup passen, oder?
> 
> was brauchst du denn ne Federgabel, starr ist besser und geht auch nicht kaputt!
> 
> ...


 
Ab wann morgen, wegen dem Licht.???

Ich brauche, 
eine Starrgabel, Sattelstütze 31,6 + klemme 34,9 mm, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Steuersatz, 

Habe schon Cube Rahmen , Fulcrum Zero Laufräder, XTR Kurbel, XO Gripp Shifter, Marta sl, ....

wird ein gutes Trainings Rad


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ja 20EURONEN



marrcel erzähl mal von Marathon ....


----------



## Wurzel glätter (13. Oktober 2009)

warum


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> warum



Damit man Dir gratulieren kann:

Glückwunsch Marcel!


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Oktober 2009)

Wir, *Rheinland MTB Cup Team* , suchen noch 2 weitere Fahrer für unser Team im Winterpokal.
Jeder kann fahren wie er will, einfach sein einfaches Winter Grundlagen Training durchziehen.
Gerne auch bei unseren Nightride, langen GA Einheiten und Explorer Touren (WW Steig-Wied Steig usw.) teilnehmen.

Oder auch vereinzelt einige Winter Rennen. 
Poisen Cup, Nightride Wiesbaden, ..........


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. Oktober 2009)

Anfänger???? Tinchen??? meldet euch an


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. Oktober 2009)

@ Wurzel: Morgen nach Bonn ???


----------



## Tinchen12 (14. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Anfänger???? Tinchen??? meldet euch an



Wo sind denn die ganzen Windecker Mountainbiker hin? Was ist mit eurem Postboten? Und dem kleinen Strandjungen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Anfänger???? Tinchen??? meldet euch an




Ihr müsst mich nur noch "wollen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (15. Oktober 2009)

Prima  der Löwe kann dich gleich bestätigen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Prima  der Löwe kann dich gleich bestätigen



@Löwe: bitte nochmal drücken, dann sind wir komplett


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt hab ich mich trotz Grippe (keine Schweine) zum H&S gequält.
	

*Und ??*

Von meine Einkaufszettel hab ich nichts bekommen !!! Alles nur über Versand. 
Keins der Teile war im Shop.

Das heißt noch mal eine Woche warten bis mein Bike fertig ist.


Aber bis zum WP bin ich und das neue Fit !


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Oktober 2009)

Mein Rahmen Dekor:


----------



## Delgado (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

fährt wer heute??  jemal Lust auf nen Kaffee unterwegs?

wir wolln nen Ründchen drehen und würden uns bei jemandem wie euch  anschliessen, mit jemandem irgendwo treffen oder sonstiges...

wer hat Lust und Zeit? wann wo?


liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Oktober 2009)

Nach der Langen Saison hat wohl keiner mehr lust  auf die MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2009)

Oder kein MTB.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Oktober 2009)

Hast doch noch dein PUKY


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2009)

Und Danielas "Geist".
Allerdings haut mich die Penicillin voll aus den Socken.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Oktober 2009)

gehst du schon wieder Arbeiten


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2009)

Ab Mittwoch.
Bin noch ziemlich nieder. 
Aber kein Fieber mehr, dass schlimmste ist wahrscheinlich wirklich die sch.. Penicillin.

Habe einen weißen Low Riser Lenker und eine neue Schwarze Starrgabel besorgt.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (19. Oktober 2009)

Super woher ich denk Rizer ist nichts für dich


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Oktober 2009)

Ein Low Riser !! 
Zum Testen, ich fahre den dann auch nur in ca. 580 mm.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2009)

@ *Cassalla*, *@Bon**ne, *........

Der Markus Stolz ist auch interesiert am WE im 7Gebierge zu fahren, kann aber nur morgens.
Bitte beachten, 
währe mir auch lieber.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Oktober 2009)

habe ich was verpasst


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2009)

Du willst doch Fußball gucken



.

.

Am WE gehts ins 7Gebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Oktober 2009)

fahre doch nicht dein rad schon fertig


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2009)

Ergebniss hab ich ja schon geschrieben, also eh keine Spannung mehr.

Kannst die Zeit besser nutzen. z.B. mit Biken

Es geht ins Siebengebirge, Frank Kläffgen hat gerufen.

Bonne, Below, Becker, Kaus ? Blut Svente ? Thomas Sonntag ?
Markus Stolz ?
meine wenigkeit. 3-4 Stunden 

Und du ?????

Und vieleicht Sonntag nach Cochem ??


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Oktober 2009)

Könnte erst ab 14 Uhr!  Das wird dann wohl nix.

 Ich würd aber mal gern ins Nistertal.
LGS


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Oktober 2009)

Schade.
Nistertal wird geplant und kommt in der nächsten Zeit


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Oktober 2009)

https://www.boc24.de/p/Northwave-Naesseschutzjacke-BASIC____26217_21003__11617 hat jemand interesse ??? möchte mir eine bestellen


----------



## Tinchen12 (21. Oktober 2009)

Weißt du ob die Jacke ein kleines Packmaß hat?


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub schon, ich hab auch schon zwei Bestellt.
Marcel hab ich vergessen


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Oktober 2009)

so jacken kann man doch immer Briefmarkengroß zusammenfalten


----------



## Tinchen12 (21. Oktober 2009)

Tjaja, ein Auge werfe ich mal auf die Jacke. Aber bestellen könnte ich erst zum Monatsanfang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey,
habe gerade etwas sehr dekadentes entdeckt, was ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten wollte.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Oktober 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Tjaja, ein Auge werfe ich mal auf die Jacke. Aber bestellen könnte ich erst zum Monatsanfang


So lange kann ich noch warten


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Wurzel glätter (22. Oktober 2009)

der sattel ist nicht gerade  hast du jetzt doch wieder die weiße gabel drin


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Oktober 2009)

Sattel ist *jetzt* gerade.!!

Die Marta paßt mit 160er Scheibe nicht auf die alte Manitou.
Hab jetzt für ein paar Tage die weiße Starrgabel mit Adapter dran.

Vieleicht kommt ja morgen die neue *Schwarze* Starrgabel. Und der neue Lenker
Hast du noch einen Adapter, brauch ich für Danielas Rad , fürs WE.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (23. Oktober 2009)

habe nur einen adapter 160 zu 180 is
wie fährst du morgen zum siebengebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Oktober 2009)

haste noch einen längeren Vorbau ...


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Oktober 2009)

wie war es im siebengebirge


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich war nicht mitgefahren. Hab den Tag im Bett verbracht.

Mal sehen vieleicht Rolle ich morgen was an der Sieg vorbei. Mit Ann Carolin.
Muß morgen auch noch Arbeiten, ca. 9.30 Uhr bis 12.30 Uhr.

Den Adapter könnte ich doch ans Cube machen, mit 180er Scheibe, dann bekommst du deine 160er wieder.Den Adapter den ich jetzt dran habe bekommt dann Daniela zurück.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (24. Oktober 2009)

könnteste so machen


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> wie war es im siebengebirge



Geil! 60 km 1500 Hm mit Manni K., Frank K., H-P, Atze B., mir und ....INK!

Das wäre mit euch lustig geworden. Frank hat uns super geguidet und wir haben ordentlich dummes Zeug geredet und natürlich über andere gelästert, nur nicht über euch

Und danach noch zu Frissdichtot lecker


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich gut an, gibts eine Wiederholung.


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Oktober 2009)

21. oder 28. 11

da 7.11 Nightrider 14.11 Münster


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Oktober 2009)

HP hat gelitten

gehe jetzt duschen


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2009)

Für den 21. hab ich dir ein Email geschickt, da sollten wir teilnehmen.


----------



## redrace (25. Oktober 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Geil! 60 km 1500 Hm mit Manni K., Frank K., H-P, Atze B., mir und ....INK!
> 
> Das wäre mit euch lustig geworden. Frank hat uns super geguidet und wir haben ordentlich dummes Zeug geredet und natürlich über andere gelästert, nur nicht über euch
> 
> Und danach noch zu Frissdichtot lecker



Wie ihr wildert in meinem Revier ohne was zu sagen! Das ist ja ungeheuerlich. Beim nächsten Mal bitte nur mit vorheriger Anmeldung oder Genehmigung meinerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (25. Oktober 2009)

gerne wenn Frank am 28.11 kann wäre super


----------



## DrFuManChu (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie waren die Fritten in der FDT?
Mir hat die tour Riesenspaß gemacht.
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob Ritchie nächstes WE mal nach Waldbröl kommt?
Bonne....bist du dann eigentlich mit dabei?

Atze


----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Oktober 2009)

Nächstes WE?
Hab da noch nichts vor.
Wo willst du dann fahren, Nutscheid oder mehr in meiner Gegend ?


----------



## DrFuManChu (25. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nächstes WE?
> Hab da noch nichts vor.
> Wo willst du dann fahren, Nutscheid oder mehr in meiner Gegend ?



Nutscheid, Sieg und Wanderwege Ohmbach, Herchentrails, eventuell noch Leuscheid.
Mal sehen wie die allgemeine Stimmung und das Wetter ist
Unabhängig davon können wir uns aber auch zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt verabreden.
Schick mir doch mal deine Nummer, dann kann ich mich bei dir melden.


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Schick mir doch mal deine Nummer, dann kann ich mich bei dir melden.


 

0190-66666666666

Ja, schick ich dir.
Dann laßt uns mal sehen das wir am WE was hinbekommen, mein Rad ist fertig und mir gehts auch besser.


*Ab dem ersten Donnerstag im November fahren wir wieder unsere Nightrides. Treffen immer im Wechsel, Herchen und Schladern, 18.00 Uhr.*
*War doch letztes jahr auch so, oder ??*

Wurzel, für dich wirds auch Zeit wieder einzusteigen.

*@Bon**ne.* Du hast Post


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Oktober 2009)

du ne PM


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. Oktober 2009)

Danke.

Wenn ich morgen früher Schluß bekomme bin ich bei der AG.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (26. Oktober 2009)

@Pierre: (SMS) keine chance


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Oktober 2009)

Erster Nightride der AG ... war klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (27. Oktober 2009)

*@ Bonne:* Danke.!!!

Ja erster Nightride war klasse, darf ich das schon für den Winterpokal nutzen.
Mit Arbeits Hin und Rückfahrt, Ag und wieder nach Dreisel : 73 km 1350 Hm und 74 km in 3.35 Std.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (27. Oktober 2009)

bald fahre ich auch wieder


----------



## Bonnekessel (28. Oktober 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> bald fahre ich auch wieder



zur Dönerbude mit dem Alfa oder was


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Oktober 2009)

Der Marcel fährt kein Rad mehr.

Erst wenn es dafür Punkte gibt, wie blöd.



Geht ja bald los.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (28. Oktober 2009)

Macht ihr mal meine Kleine Pause wird sich schon noch bezahlt machen


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Oktober 2009)

*Kleine Pause* ??
eine "*Kleine Pause"* ist ein Kaffee mit einem Stück Kuchen*.*

Wenn du wieder anfängst Rad zufahren, kann man schon von einem *Comeback* sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFuManChu (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey P. wie war das mit der Telefonnummer ???
Scheiß der Hund drauf

Am Sa. 13oo gehts ab Waldbröl los. Frank kommt auf jeden Fall.
Wenn du mitkommen willst, meld dich.....

Nein, wir fahren nicht bei dir vorbei


----------



## flämischer löwe (28. Oktober 2009)

Was hat den der Hund damit zutun ??


Wo ist in Waldbröl treffen.


015111204915


----------



## DrFuManChu (28. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was hat den der Hund damit zutun ??
> 
> 
> Wo ist in Waldbröl treffen.
> ...



Hotel Boxberg, jetzt Mongolengrill Kaisergarten( geiler Fraß übrigens)

Falls nicht bekannt.....Kaiserstr.113 oberhalb der freien Tanke.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Oktober 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Hotel Boxberg, jetzt Mongolengrill Kaisergarten( geiler Fraß übrigens)
> 
> Falls nicht bekannt.....Kaiserstr.113 oberhalb der freien Tanke.



Wie ist euer Tempo? Kann man sich bei euch noch anschliessen?


----------



## DrFuManChu (29. Oktober 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wie ist euer Tempo? Kann man sich bei euch noch anschliessen?



Gerne.....ich denke das wird schon passen, der Bonne kann das Tempo fahren ohne dabei frieren zu müssen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (29. Oktober 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Gerne.....ich denke das wird schon passen, der Bonne kann das Tempo fahren ohne dabei frieren zu müssen



 Ui, das ist schnell


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. Oktober 2009)

bin bei karlo auf dem ELztrail


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Samstag auch bem Karlo !!!


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Oktober 2009)

Klar, Elztrail ist geil.

Den werde ich mit Frank und Wolle in den nächsten Wochen in Angriff nehmen, da ist die Sache auch überschaubar.....

Wünsche aber viel Spaß auf der tour

Heiko und ich werden Frank dann mal zeigen wo hier der Frosch die Locken hat


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2009)

Zeig dem Frank nicht alles, damit er nochmal vorbei kommen muß.
Euch auch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2009)

*@ Wurzel:* Soll ich uns jetzt Anmelden für Wiesbaden ????
http://www.rsc-wiesbaden.com/public/start_sonder_nr_09.html


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja wenn du möchtest und keinen anderen hast (willst) würde ich mit dir fahren


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich möchte. Ich hatte noch nie einen anderen.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (30. Oktober 2009)

............ gehe jetzt


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab uns als Team :  
*MTB* *Rhein* *Berg *
gemeldet.

Ich denke das war dir recht so.


----------



## frankcasalla (30. Oktober 2009)

DrFuManChu schrieb:


> Klar, Elztrail ist geil.
> 
> Den werde ich mit Frank und Wolle in den nächsten Wochen in Angriff nehmen, da ist die Sache auch überschaubar.....
> 
> ...



Ja klasse,der Heiko ist auch am Start,da freue ich mich !!!!


----------



## DrFuManChu (30. Oktober 2009)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ja klasse,der Heiko ist auch am Start,da freue ich mich !!!!


Jep, wir werden ne Menge Spaß haben.
Ich kann ja kaum glauben, daß es endlich wahr wird.
Frank kommt nach Waldbröl

Bringst du noch Verstärkung mit?


----------



## flämischer löwe (30. Oktober 2009)

@Blut Svente:  Wie lang habt ihr letzes Jahr pro Runde in Wiesbaden gebraucht.
Will meinen "Schlachtplan" erstellen.


----------



## Delgado (30. Oktober 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Berg *
> 
> 
> Ich denke das war dir recht so.



Neuer Sponsor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Oktober 2009)

Gute Idee, da sollte ich mal nachfragen.
Jetzt gehts in die Eifel.


----------



## Tazz (31. Oktober 2009)

So Jungs  .....und Mädels 

Wir haben heute mal kurz gemeinschaftliches Rad fahren für den WP geprobt mit üblicher Nachspeise ......






Wir sind bereit und ihr ??

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## DrFuManChu (31. Oktober 2009)

Geil, so soll es sein.....

Aber Cola und shake(würg):kotz:

Nur mal zur Info an die Elztourer.

Frank war heute da und wir sind mit ihm natürlich nur die schönen Trails gafahren.
Glücklicherweise war oberhalb Herchen alles wieder fahrbar
3,25 h gefahren, 1300 hm und 57 km


und ja, es hat allen Spaß gemacht


Wie war es denn an der Elz und bei Karlo


----------



## flämischer löwe (31. Oktober 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> So Jungs  .....und Mädels
> 
> Wir haben heute mal kurz gemeinschaftliches Rad fahren für den WP geprobt mit üblicher Nachspeise ......
> 
> ...


Bonne und ich haben heute auch für den WP Trainiert.
4Stunden Elztal und Nettetal, danach gings dann aber nicht zu Mc D. wir waren bei Burger König.
Die Runde war auch klasse, 10 nette Fahrer(alles bekannte aus dem Jährlichen Renncirkus),
ca.80 km 1700 Hm in 4,09 Std, das wären 17 WP Punkte.(die rest 6 min wäre ich ums Auto gefahren).

Also: Wir sind bereit uns mit euch um Platz Eins im Reg. Ranking zu messen.

Vieleicht stellt Bonne ein paar seiner Bilder hier her?


----------



## Tazz (1. November 2009)

Joh  , und wo sind denn dann die Fotos ??  Ich will mal gucken 

Liest sich jedenfalls ganz nett


----------



## Beach90 (2. November 2009)

Gibts im WP auch wieder das Regioranking?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2009)

Na klar. Nur darum gehts doch!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. November 2009)

*@Bonne.*
Habe morgen eine wichtiges Meeting auf der Arbeit, ich denke aber das ich es zur AG schaffe, zum Glück auch in Imhausen.
Aber bitte ohne Regen
Wäre schön wenn wir dann mal meine Neue Abfahrt in Dreisel fahren könnten.
Sie beginnt ca. an der K7 höhe DRK Heim  und geht Richtung Helpenstell-Löh .

Hast du jetzt die NR. vom Manfred K.


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2009)

Was ist jetzt mit Nightride am Donnerstag ????


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit Nightride am Donnerstag ????



*Oh Wow  

das goldene 


*


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. November 2009)

Foto vom letzten Jahr


----------



## Tazz (3. November 2009)

Hach Gott 

Ihr wechselt doch nicht zur anderen Seite ...........(WürgerKing)


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit Nightride am Donnerstag ????



Wann und wo? Wäre ggf. dabei!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wann und wo? Wäre ggf. dabei!



Na das ist ja lustig...erst wird gefragt und dann geschwiegen. Feines Team.


Ich bin um 18 Uhr in Herchen, wer will kann ja auch da sein.


----------



## Tinchen12 (5. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ich bin um 18 Uhr in Herchen, wer will kann ja auch da sein.



Wollen ja, können nein. Ich schreib morgen ne Klausur...


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja lustig...erst wird gefragt und dann geschwiegen. Feines Team.
> 
> 
> Ich bin um 18 Uhr in Herchen, wer will kann ja auch da sein.


 
Schweigen? Von wem kommt den keine Antwort?

Ich hab schon x mal gefragt wie wann und wo. !!!

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (5. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schweigen? Von wem kommt den keine Antwort?
> 
> Ich hab schon x mal gefragt wie wann und wo. !!!


 
Klingt ja wie in einer alten Ehe bei Euch beiden


----------



## Tazz (5. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Klingt ja wie in einer alten Ehe bei Euch beiden





 sehr cool .........


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Klingt ja wie in einer alten Ehe bei Euch beiden



Was sich liebt das neckt sich 



Sach' mal: warum werden wir von Euch so gerne geneckt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was sich liebt das neckt sich
> 
> 
> 
> Sach' mal: warum werden wir von Euch so gerne geneckt?


 


War ein guter anfang heute, Manfred, bist du gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## joscho (5. November 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Was sich liebt das neckt sich
> 
> Sach' mal: warum werden wir von Euch so gerne geneckt?



Na eben deshalb


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. November 2009)

schöne tour heute  
@manfred: nächsten Donnerstag Schladern,dann geht es mit eingestellter Schaltung bestimmt besser
@pierre:Samstag ist nicht mehr wie der vierte Platz drin aber im Dunkeln ist alles möglich


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> War ein guter anfang heute, Manfred, bist du gut nach Hause gekommen?



Naja, nach 9 Wochen Pause war ich selbst erstaunt

Aber alles wird besser


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> schöne tour heute
> @manfred: nächsten Donnerstag Schladern,dann geht es mit eingestellter Schaltung bestimmt besser




Eingestellte Schaltung *UND* neues Flutlicht vorne

Paket ist eben gekommen

Euch Viel Erfolg am Wochenende!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (5. November 2009)

Danke wird schon klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> @pierre:Samstag ist nicht mehr wie der vierte Platz drin aber im Dunkeln ist alles möglich


 
Ich mach das schon, kannst dich entspannen.

Danke Manfred


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. November 2009)

@pierre fährst du gleich noch mit 1std rekom


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2009)

Nein, ich muß noch was erledigen, mein Onkel(mit seinem Sohn) kommt gleich zu uns.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. November 2009)

ok


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. November 2009)

Meine Gabel ist da, klasse Teil, hätte ich so nicht gedacht.
Trotzdem fahre ich morgen Starr.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Trotzdem fahre ich morgen Starr.


du armer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2009)

Man was war das gestern Dunkel.!!!! 
Ein Nightride Rennen im Nebel des Grauens.

Dauer Regen, Nebel..... war aber ganz gut, hat spaß gemacht und man hat seine Rennkollegen mal wieder gesehen.

Bonne hat mit seinem Partner seine AK gewonnen, Marcel und ich  wurden 8. in der Elite Klasse.
(Dafür gabs immerhin noch Schutzblecch, Tacho, und Stevens Kaffeetassen)

*@Wurzel:* Meine Rekom Einheit fahre ich irgendwann nach 15.30 Uhr, nach dem Martinsmarkt.

*@Bon**ne. *Auf dein Trikot achte ich, mein Handy liegt noch in deinem Auto. Komme ich heute Nachmittag holen, Ok ??


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. November 2009)

ja sehr hartes rennen der Matsch hat am meisten weh getan ungewohnt um die jahreszeit seinen puls so hoch zu jagen aber dafür gab es ja ne schöne heisse dusche und bürger aller art vom geldenem M das bild gibt es später


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2009)

Bild her !!!!!!
Wo war den Matsch ?????

Fährst du heute Nachmittag mit, einmal zum Bonne und zurück ?


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. November 2009)

nein werde um 4 uhr auf dem Martinsmarkt gehen und dannach eine stunde night recom fahren war bis gerade mit achim unterwegs


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2009)

Melde dich wenn du fährst, bin auch erst jetzt wieder da.


----------



## Bonnekessel (8. November 2009)

bin jetzt zu hause:

7 Uhr aufstehen, Kirche, Schwimmen, Ponyreiten  ...heute abend dann auf den Ergo oder Laufen ...
bis gleich Pierre ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2009)

Ich komm heute nicht mehr, war bei mir auch so ein langer Familientag, Frühstücken, Martinsmarkt( Kuchen Bratwurst Süsses usw.).
Habe die letzte Stunde mein Rad fertig gemacht und gehe jetzt mit der neuen Bike in die Wanne.

Ich hohle mein Handy morgen nach der Arbeit bei dir ab, komme dann mit Marcel als mini Nightride bei dir vorbei.


Habe mal die Rundenzeiten von gestern verglichen, im einzelen gehören meine Rundenzeiten zu den der Top Ten der Fahrerhätte ich nicht mit gerechnet. 
Wenn jetzt der Ma.................................     Egal


----------



## Wurzel glätter (8. November 2009)

war höchstens 1 minute pro runde(bis auf die eine) langsamer als du
nach vier wochen pause ist das respektabel
wäre im ergebniss statt der achte der siebte platz wäre das besser gewesen??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
bis Morgen


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> war höchstens 1 minute pro runde(bis auf die eine) langsamer als du


Auch mal 2min, meist ca.75-90 sec.  * Aber jetzt schluß damit !!!*

Klar ist 7. besser als 8. 
Und 5.-6. war möglich. Aber wie gesagt, unser Ziel war doch Top 3 oder garnichts.


Stellt euch mal vor ein Autofahrer verliert während der Fahrt ein Teil seines Wagens, bleibt 25m danach rechts stehen und läuft im Strömenden Regen zurück um diese Teil aufzuheben, in dem Moment als er es aufheben will kommt jemand und fährt es 50cm vor ihm über den Haufen.
So oder soähnlich am WE geschehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonnekessel (8. November 2009)

da muss der Marcel aber doch nicht gleich in einen durchsichtigen Müllsack gesteckt werden ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2009)




----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2009)

Mir reichts heute. !!!


----------



## joscho (9. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Mir reichts heute. !!!



Wem nicht


----------



## Bonnekessel (9. November 2009)

LAUFEN, das geht ...


----------



## flämischer löwe (9. November 2009)

Dafür sind mir meine neuen Laufschuhe zu schade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Morgen AG *??* Um 13.00 Uhr hab ich von der Arbeit aus noch einen Termin. Es klappt nur wenn ich punkt 15.00 von Ruppichterroth weg komme.
Druck die Daumen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Es soll aber auch wieder Regnen.


----------



## Beach90 (9. November 2009)

Hey,
ist am Donnerstag wieder Nightride?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. November 2009)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ist am Donnerstag wieder Nightride?



18 Uhr in Schladern. 

Bin dabei sofern mein neues Schaltwerk morgen kommt


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. November 2009)

Ja, Schladern, 
es geht Richtung Altenkirchen.
Wahrscheinlich mit Prominentem Gast Nightrider.

Und wisst ihr wie die Ag war ???? : *Nass !!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (10. November 2009)

Super, hoffentlich schaffe ich es am Donnerstag zu kommen. 

Der Dauerregen nervt echt


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. November 2009)

Es nervt echt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich bin diese Woche schon 3mal durchweicht worden!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber Donnerstag Abend wirds gut


----------



## Manfred (11. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Es nervt echt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...bin auch schon dreimal diese Woche nass geworden.
...unter der Dusche, dafür brauche ich kein Rad zufahren


----------



## Delgado (11. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Woche schon 3mal durchweicht worden!



Sag ich doch: Weichflöte!


----------



## Manfred (11. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


>



*Bonne was hast du da für eine Schleife um den Hals?
Hast du wieder gewonnen?*


----------



## Manfred (11. November 2009)

....als schönster Biker?
oder das schönste Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2009)

Das Wetter passt ja heute








Wir sehen uns also 18.00 Uhr in Schladern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Wer ist eigentlich "Manfred" ??????*


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. November 2009)

@pierre: um17,30 bei mir fahren dann zusammen rüber ok oder kochst du dein eigenes süppchen


----------



## Beach90 (12. November 2009)

Juhu...die nächsten Stunden soll es trocken bleiben. 
Wann gabs sowas zuletzt?


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. November 2009)

Schön war es heute , ein ganzer Haufen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
So sollte es jeden Donnerstag sein.!

Dazu war es Trocken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Und lecker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beim nächsten mal könnte man ja
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anfahren ???


----------



## Wurzel glätter (12. November 2009)

gute idee kann den Mc D..... kram nicht mehr sehen


----------



## rosadrnorden (13. November 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schön war es heute , ein ganzer Haufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wünschen wir es uns heute auch, vielleicht könnt Ihr Männer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euch ja mal dazu herablassen mit uns Mädels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mit zu fahren zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sonst kommen wir vielleicht so wieder nach Hause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG Rosa

(Treffen wo und wann steht in unserem Forum)


----------



## Wurzel glätter (14. November 2009)

@manni bist du um 18uhr dabei sonst fahre ich alleine


----------



## flämischer löwe (15. November 2009)

Warum Regnet es den jetzt ???




Wollte etwas Radeln, fährt heute Nachmittag jemand ?? Ich versuch es dann nochmal.


----------



## Marcus (17. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432680


----------

